# d4ead's man 2 monster thread



## d4ead

Hello guys,

Well I've been hanging here for a while making the occasional comment here or there. Been very inspired by the likes of jw, con and scott. Figured it would be benificial to bite my pride start a journal and use the resources to get as much information and help I can get.

Firstly ill appologise for my bad spelling and grammer although I am as thick as dog poo that's only half the reason the other part is my excuse of writeing this on my mobile phone while I sit at work.

I was prety fit as a kid and I had one of those bodys that never got fat. Could eat whatever I wanted (2 el pizza for dinner was not unusual) and frequently did.

Then at 25 my body went to crap I went from a 30 ince waist and 10 stone up to a 40 inch waist and 15 stone in 7 months. It continued to get worse over the years dispite a phisicle job.

So 2 and a bit years ago I joined the gym, with no idea what I was doing I forged forward and took my weight down to 12 stone and a reasonable 17%bf in 6 months of hard work.

I then dialed down the cardio and diet and did even more work on weight.

I do like to study so I'm now prety clued up on different routine ideas and diets, I spend mmy time at work reading muscle mags and studying site like this. I have continued to make progress, all be it slower then id like.

I'm a married dad of 2, although my wife does not hinder me in any way I can't say I get any support for my efforts if I'm honest I think she just wished id give up on the whole idea. Money and time is very tight but I do the best I can with diet.

I work out 5 days a week, I like to chop and change what I do but an average would be somthing like;

Mon = chest

Tue = back

Wed = legs

Thu = shoulders

Fri = arms

Diet wise again it chops and changed but is something like;

Wake

Meal 1 = Protein shake + fruit

Meal 2 = 5 eggs little cheese,1 slice wholemeal toast olive oil

Meal 3 = chicken breast or steak with brown rice

Meal 4 = 100g oats with fruit

Meal 5 = protein shake

Meal 6 = pot rice pudding

Meal 7 = dinner (this is at a work canteen)

Meal 8 = pot rice pudding

Meal 9 = protein shake

Train

Meal 10= protein shake

Bed

My body fat is now hovering between 10 - 15% with calipers.

My issues

I work nights and I have family commitments for the most part I cope well but I have anissue with my nights off. - have to switch back to a day routine and this means I miss a days sleep, I'm sure this is an issue that's limiting my progress.

I have managed to ingure my right forearm its agone on any raising movement, like front raises. If I pick a tin up by its lid ill drop it in pain. This is a seriouse issue and has been ongoing since novemmber. It does not hurt these days all week until shoulders day.

Ill get some photos up soon. I have taken any pose type ones so ill just be digging out some family type ones.

Oh and being a **** I didn't work out my legs at all for the first year and a half so I have a lot of work to do there, but I'm an any wheather jeans type of guy anyway.

I have a liberal attitude to gear I will do it, I like it.

I'm 32, 177cm tall and just under 100kg

Sure I've missed **** loads out please ask whatever you want and ill do my bes to give an honest responce.

I run www.muscle-works.co.uk so you may see stuff repeated there, please excuse this.


----------



## siovrhyl

cool i'll keep my eye on this one have you taken aas before or are you saying you plan to apologies if i have miss read this its late lol


----------



## noturbo

niceone for starting a journal mate, I will keep looking back to see how you are doing


----------



## d4ead

I know I probably have to many shakes but I love milk shakes and would probably just drink a regular one anyway so I figure I may as well get the extra protein.

I have casein protein for my bed shake and mid moring shake, the breakfast and pre workout drink is whey.

I also take

Creatine

Zma

When not on gear I take trib

When cutting I like sida cord

I take omega 3 fish oil with meals and before bed

I also take a multi vit.

Wow ok that's a whole heap of **** for you boys and girls to read.

Just 1 last thing I have never had any intention of doing any kind of show so I have no need to cut down o that kind of level.


----------



## d4ead

It was hard work finding the perfect light for my avatar I'm not really that strong.. ivvenot ever gone for 1 rep maxs but I can get the 50kg dumbells out for about 6 reps on a good day maybe 8 but I can do the flat bar upto 136kg for 6. I think getting the dumbells up in the first place takes more out of methen I realise.

When I started I could only just do the 18kg so that's a huge improvement. But I'm fuk all compaed to some of the gods on here.... jw, con, scott looking in your direction again

Ill continue best I can but I have another temp issue I forgot to mention, the mrs got made redundant so I had to change gyms and the **** new gym has NO barbells, so I'm having to muggle by doing my best with machiens and dumbells, there's ararently new equipment coming next month fingers crossed.

I warm up chest on the 30kg dumbells, and just move on from there. Dead lift is were I'm missing out cos the best machien I can rig up to emulate that tops out at 108kg so to cut a long story short I'm working on volume at the mo instead of weight.

Ps. Thanks for all the kinds words and support


----------



## siovrhyl

what weight do the dumbells go up to? you could do dumbell deads


----------



## d4ead

Noreal steroid use just a few mild oral cycles. Dbol winny tbol that kind of stuff. I have some clen ill be useing before summer hols.

Plan to do some slin to bulk around november time. Mainly because my works started drugs tests and theve been finding things lately I thought thed have missed. Get the feeling they want rid of eople and our contract it mentions all class c drugs. Ohh well.

Also I get slin free and its just about the most anabolic stuff there is. We have to be really caefull with fat intake at the timethough.


----------



## d4ead

They stop on the 50kg so my rig is heavyer.

Talking od dead life, I tend to do straight legged as it just feels more natural to me. Is this an issue or is it ok? Wasn't sure how big a deal it is between the normal deadlife and the sl one.

I would persavear with my form on proper if it was of real benifit.

Thanks


----------



## siovrhyl

as for straight legged deads you will really struggle to hit the heavier weights

I think if your gonna progress your gonna have to find a better gym with decent equipment

regarding your work testing for drugs it is highly unlikely that they'll test for aas as it is really expensive the chances are that it'll be for recreational drugs


----------



## d4ead

Yeh well tecnicaly I'm still a member of my old gym I just can't aford themonthly bill so they have pursponed it, and I joined some budget dump.

Its a pain but I'm hopeing the wife will get sorted soon.

Yeh I find it awkward over the knees, guess ill just have to get used to it. I find it fine for the first rep but on the following reps I seem to slip back into straight leged mode.

Guess ill get used to it, I really would like a training partner.

Thanks again for the help lads.


----------



## d4ead

Yeh I'm prety sure most yeh I never even considered it till a guy got sacked for etherdrin last week. Suddenly made me panick a bit.

Scary stuff how company's can now dictate your home life as well as work time.


----------



## d4ead

hey just off hand i keep a daily blog of exactly what exercises and routine i'm running here http://www.muscle-works.co.uk/blog.php?u=2

there's a few pics there as well.

ill be putting more pics up here as i go but didn't want to re-write the last few weeks.

Just to give you an idea of what kind of guy i am i work out in my work cloths including my combats and steel toe capped boots, it didn't start like that but that's how its ended up. get a few looks in the gym but no ones ever said anything. Besides if i drop the weight least i wont hurt my toes. They are the trainer style boots though so that makes it all ok.


----------



## d4ead

well i have lost some of the bloat and moving in the right direction again


----------



## d4ead

although i think i look smaller now then i did in my last avatar that a deception, im much bigger overall but i am slowly regaining the definition, after a dbol cycle.


----------



## pastanchicken

looking big mate, nice traps :thumbup1:


----------



## bigacb

Hi mate good luck with the progress. Id prob change some of your meals youve got some meals in there with no protein? And not meaning to sound like a c*nt but your noway near 10-15% bf bud if thats what your calipers are telling you then theyre either broke or your doing it wrong.

They prob wont test for AAS so this shouldnt be an issue. Is there no possible way of trying to obtain the list of things they test for?


----------



## d4ead

bigacb said:


> Hi mate good luck with the progress. Id prob change some of your meals youve got some meals in there with no protein? And not meaning to sound like a c*nt but your noway near 10-15% bf bud if thats what your calipers are telling you then theyre either broke or your doing it wrong.
> 
> They prob wont test for AAS so this shouldnt be an issue. Is there no possible way of trying to obtain the list of things they test for?


if i use electronic crap it comes in at 17%bf

that said ive not done a check since before i started my last cycle (dbol) i have no doubt im well over at the mo.

Also the problem i have with teh calapers is i have parts of my body with 0 fat and other parts that are quite bad (love handles)

ill keep work and recheack before i start cutting and when i finish cutting.

thanks for all feedback allways appreciated.

what would you change with my diet?


----------



## bigacb

Diet wise again it chops and changed but is something like;

Wake

Meal 1 = Protein, oats, fruit

Meal 2 = 5 eggs little cheese,1 slice wholemeal toast olive oil

Meal 3 = chicken breast or steak with brown rice and green beans or brocoli

Meal 4 = Protein, oats, fruit

Meal 5 = chicken breast or steak with brown rice and green beans or brocoli

Meal 6 = Protein, oats, fruit

Meal 7 = dinner (this is at a work canteen)

Train

Meal 8 = hydrolysed whey protein, maltodextrin,

Meal 9 = Casein protein

Bed

Ive tried to keep things as simple as poss, ive added in protein where it was lacking, diets still not ideal. Il post my current one bud which isnt ideal but im trying to alkalise my diet (long story) but its still an ok diet.


----------



## bigacb

Upon waking:

Glass of orange juice, garlic, omega 3-6-9, digestive enzyme, probiotic, glucosamine, milk thistle, multi vit, multi mineral.

Meal 1: Oats, whey, glutamine, creatine.

Meal 2: Tuna, brown rice and green beans.

Meal 3: Oats, whey, glutamine, creatine.

Meal 4: Jacket potato, salmon, green beans and brocoli

Meal 5: Oats, whey, glutamine, creatine, 2 slices of wholemeal toast with natural peanut butter.

Train

Meal 6: Hydrolysed whey protein, whey protein, maltodextrin, glutamine, creatine and a banana.

Meal 7: Jacket potato, steak and green beans.

Meal 8: Casein protein

I also snack of fruit throughout the day. When bulking im usually strict like this on the days im in work (most days) but the weekend i usually have to myself and eat sh!t. Probably too many shakes in my diet but its better than not eating at all. Meals are 2 hours apart (mostly).


----------



## d4ead

yeh i tend to stick a scoop of protein powder in my cooked oats. So that bits ok. The 2 rice pudding meals, i just what i take into work with me. I have no means to heat anything tehre and originaly i wasnt eating at all at those times. I think you right though i need to look at that.

Thanks you very much for your input its much appreciated.

You think i could add some protein powder to the rice pudding?


----------



## d4ead

ok so previous conversations got me thinking and i nipped out and got the old bf% re done.

13.59% bf

was the result

12.02kg of fat

76.38kg of lean weight

they used the pollock 7 method.

I normally just go for a 5 point method at home. Still im not to upset with the result anyway.


----------



## pecman

good luck with the jurnal mate. I'm in a very similar boat as you, Day /night shift patterns,Family ect.

I will be keeping an eye on your progress mate :thumb:


----------



## bigacb

d4ead said:


> yeh i tend to stick a scoop of protein powder in my cooked oats. So that bits ok. The 2 rice pudding meals, i just what i take into work with me. I have no means to heat anything tehre and originaly i wasnt eating at all at those times. I think you right though i need to look at that.
> 
> Thanks you very much for your input its much appreciated.
> 
> You think i could add some protein powder to the rice pudding?


Its definatly an idea mate. If your with what you can eat then id definatly add in some protein.


----------



## d4ead

pecman said:


> good luck with the jurnal mate. I'm in a very similar boat as you, Day /night shift patterns,Family ect.
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on your progress mate :thumb:


Thanks man how do you manage to shuffle it all?



bigacb said:


> Its definatly an idea mate. If your with what you can eat then id definatly add in some protein.


yeh in mow adding some banana flavoured protein to the rice puddings and oats.

however if the price comes down and my money goes up id much rather nibble on some chicken.


----------



## d4ead

k well i think i might start taking this all a bit more seriously and might have a go at preparing for an amateur contest. I know i am not even nearly on the same level as those guys as we stand. How many years am i looking at before i could get in a state were i could go on stage and not totally embarrass myself?


----------



## d4ead

ohh, i've added a few selection of photos to my profile now and i've also made a group for members of my forum if anyone's a member please join my group to.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/muscle-works.html

thanks for the continued support guys. I'm going to have 1 more weeks rest let my knee and elbow heal a little before i ease into things again. I'm on holiday at the end of next week anyway.

'afraid i don't have the will power to stay away from the gym all that time but i will keep it real light and avoid the exercises i know irritate my hurt bits.


----------



## d4ead

I've packed on some good size on my forearms since xmas.


----------



## d4ead

as you asked about arms i thought i should do a bicep pic. As always its un-flexed although obviously bent so you get a little shape.


----------



## d4ead

well I'm still doing supersets. I have to say i was pretty down on it at the start but it does give good pump and for the first time in a while I'm really feeling my muscles for days afterwords again. So I'm very pleased all in all to be honest.

I'm supersetting between opposing muscle groups, keeping the weight the same or even pyramiding upwards.

For example;

dips / chins

start on dips do 10 dips then switch and do 10 chins, rest max 30 secs then 10 dips switch 10 chins, rest for 30 secs ..... and so on

press / rows

flys / pulldowns

you get the idea.

it defo makes for a nice change, and i challenge anyone to give it a go. You take a max break of 30 secs between sets.

I really feel hard done by, when I've finished i almost need a lucazade just to get me home.


----------



## d4ead

well its easy for me to post pics were i look good so i thought it only fair to post some pics of me at my worst. My legs, total chicken legs me. spent the first 2 years not working them at all. I wear jeans all summer or at beast board shorts.

My tiny little calfs



















and this is the better of my thighs.


----------



## d4ead

damn thats so embarrassing, well if my knee can recover over my break ill be back making them grow from next week.


----------



## d4ead

well i'm currently on holiday, should hit the gym again on Friday morning, might just do some cardio then.

I cant leave it alone, i had my 2 girls on my shoulders while i do squats in the morning, however other then that i've been good and left well alone.

Forearm feels good, knee feels good, im ready to go batman. (id rather take on batman cos im not ready for the hulk jw007 yet  watch it big fella im coming....

I've started to pop some clen to help shift the body fat ive gained the last few weeks.


----------



## d4ead

well if you cought my other thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/60643-blood-pressure.html you will know ive had a bit of a blood pressure scare, so ill start to monitor my bp here as well.

135/90 HR77

Ive had a week off on hold will be back at the gym tomorrow morning.


----------



## d4ead

22/5/09 17.00

138/84 HR76


----------



## d4ead

right ok i have lit this slip as ive been writing a blog on my site, but a few people have asked me to copy paste each post here so from now on thats what ill do.


----------



## d4ead

ok for those of you that dont know, ive been on holiday again for 6 days. Not a real holiday as such as we stayed home, but the wife was off as well and we just did kid stuff like legoland and chesington. I didn't mention it because i was hoping as i was at home it wouldn't effect my gym usage, but i was way off. Sorry but dealing with 2 kids and a wife all day is far harder then work and as such i was to bolloxed to even think of gyming it.

I did try on the Thursday night to do shoulders but i had already drunk 3 pints of cider and predictably it didn't go very well at all.

warmed up on the *shoulder press machine* as all benches were taken.

*5 sets last 2* on whatever the machine max was about *96kg* i think.

moved onto *dumbbell shoulder presses*.

10 x 32kg

6 x 36kg

6 x 36kg

10 x 32kg

*gay gay gay gay*

*lateral raise (machine as always)*

12 x 36kg

8 x 60kg

6 x 81kg

12 x 36kg

at this point i felt like **** so just jumped on the *abs crunch machine*

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

then hit home..

ok so good news new weights were finally installed on Friday, we now have a proper power rack, smith machine and Olympic bars wahooooo

so last night at 2am (Tuesday morning) i hit the barbell bench for the first time in 8 months.

*1st flat barbell bench in 8 months*

12 x 70kg

6 x 120kg

10 x 90kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

*incline bench (used smith machine)*

12 x 60kg

6 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

15 x 60kg

*cable crossovers*

12 x 14kg

8 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

8 x 28kg

*decline (machine)*

12 x 91kg

12 x 91kg

12 x 91kg

12 x 91kg

*biceps dumbbell curls*

12 x 10kg

10 x 25kg + 12 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

6 x 25kg + 8 x 10kg

*preacher curls*

8 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

that was it fuked off home.

on a side note for your personal entertainment, i got stuck on a roller coaster at chesington on Monday during a power cut 55mins before anyone turned up to get us out. poor kids were not happy bunny's. The whole park went down and it was all very odd.


----------



## robisco11

waiting......


----------



## d4ead

new pics as well tommorow so you can see where i am...

let me know if you subscribe  ohh and rep me a lot of cource


----------



## M_at

Do I get reps for repping you and subscribing?

And whats with all the gay machines? :lol:


----------



## robisco11

do i get reps as well?


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> new pics as well tommorow so you can see where i am...
> 
> let me know if you subscribe  *ohh and rep me a lot of cource*


fvck I didnt even know you had a journal....another rep whoring vessel...damm you :cursing:


----------



## LittleChris

Neever realised you had a journal here bud. Will subscribe to this one :thumb:

Why do you get slin for free?


----------



## d4ead

robisco11 said:


> do i get reps as well?


yes indeed i will rep you up 



IanStu said:


> fvck I didnt even know you had a journal....another rep whoring vessel...damm you :cursing:


onlyy started again today, never had a rep from it... yet ...



LittleChris said:


> Neever realised you had a journal here bud. Will subscribe to this one :thumb:
> 
> Why do you get slin for free?


i get slin for my daughter, slow and fast... i have never used it ... yet ...



M_at said:


> Do I get reps for repping you and subscribing?
> 
> And whats with all the gay machines? :lol:


yes i will rep you for repping and subscribing, and any general funny input.

gay machines will now be dramatically reduced as i have some real weights again, last 8 months my gym has only had dumbbells up to 40kg and gay machines.

:rockon:


----------



## Dsahna

Subscribed dead:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Funny input eh,IM GONNA RAM YER BACKEYE DEAD


----------



## BigDom86

oooo its here. reps and 5 star on the way


----------



## d4ead

haha we will see, what ill do is use this for fun and just keep my blog for the serious training stuff.


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: Lets have some slin then


----------



## noturbo

Don't worry about the work drug testing thing, they only found ephedrine because it's an amphetamine(speed) not because it was a performance enhancing drug

You planning on any cycles?


----------



## d4ead

currently on

tren 400mg ew

tri test 400 600mg ew

kik started with 4 weeks of dbol

and run with clen t3 mix

dbol finished / as is the clen/t3

i have 4 weeks left then i will cruise till i blast again in december.


----------



## Dsahna

How did you find tren the first time you used lt bud


----------



## noturbo

d4ead said:


> currently on
> 
> tren 400mg ew
> 
> tri test 400 600mg ew
> 
> kik started with 4 weeks of dbol
> 
> and run with clen t3 mix
> 
> dbol finished / as is the clen/t3
> 
> i have 4 weeks left then i will cruise till i blast again in december.


Nice looking cycle :thumbup1:

How have the gains been from your cycle so far? I cant wait to do another test cycle soon lol


----------



## d4ead

i like teh tren a lot, i enjoy the hot sweats and sleepless days.

ive not weighted myself on purpose but i look a lot leaner, and bigger 

worked out in the gym with no top on and looked good enough to give myself a semi in the mirror


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha all good then mate,id have to lose my gut,my rug to fall off,my knob to drop off and grow a set of paps in order for me to get a boner:lol:

But my willys fell off:eek:


----------



## d4ead

I have bigger breasts then my wife, I guess that helps...


----------



## Dsahna

X2


----------



## d4ead

morning dsahna


----------



## d4ead

well please bare in mind that last night was my first night back to work and i really didn't intend to go to the gym at all this morning. However thinking of you all made me feel bad so i thought fuk it and dragged my ass in.

same old gay leg press routine, i think ill start squats next week, just light of cource.

*leg press*

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

10 x 86kg

*had dropped the weight a little and reduced the rest time to 20 seconds.

*leg curls*

12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 86kg

6 x 91kg + 12 x 50kg

*leg extensions*

12 x 40kg

8 x 86kg

8 x 96kg

6 x 113kg + 12 x 40kg

*calf raises*

12 x 140kg

12 x 140kg

12 x 140kg

12 x 140kg


----------



## bigbob33

That's a lot of leg presses! Good work getting to the gym


----------



## d4ead

ok few pics to show current condition.




























i know there really bad quality, but there genuine and done on a ****ty phone.


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> That's a lot of leg presses! Good work getting to the gym


thanks man, just to fill yo in (i dont know if you follow my spam in ds thread or doms) because of a knee injury im doing 10 x 10 on leg press at a light weight with no more then 30 seconds between sets (well 20 seconds this week). Seems to let me heal better then squats.

Back to squat next week i hope, but will be way below 100kg till i build up.

Thanks for checking out my journal bob


----------



## bigbob33

That's cool mate, I've seen your stuff in dans journal and I've just subscribed to yours

nice pics by the way!


----------



## M_at

Look good mate! Sorta size I'd like to get to soon.


----------



## d4ead

thaks m_at.

i included the tshirt shot just for robisco11


----------



## Jux

Loving the tie-in between your traps and delts mate :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Your fcuking broad up top dead:thumb:great shoulders and chest mate!

Are the leg presses working bud?


----------



## d4ead

thanks man, its the broadness around the waist i want to lose...

yes i think so, i still have girls legs though


----------



## Dsahna

Modest aswellthat gut is fcuk all mate


----------



## rs007

Are you still training the same basic outline as in your first post? ie training every day mon-fri?

Id change that asap, give yourself a clear days rest in between each session... more training does not = more gains, smarter training - more gains... and you only grow when you rest...


----------



## d4ead

ok diet

now having no interest in being in contest shape, and the fact im far to lazy to bother measuring **** out. I only have a rough guess at what my exact daily intake is.

Is it possible to carry on improving without the need to go to the real extra lengths diet wise?

Now first things first, this is the i do not list...

i do not have any sugar (except in coffee maybe once or twice a week). I do not eat any 'nice' things like cake or crisps or sweets. I do not eat chips unless im in a restaurant. I only drink on occasion (like once a fortnight) normally if im off. Even then i may have only 1 or 2 pints max (cider). I do like the odd small glass of irish cream whisky, but again this is rare.

this is my general diet.

wake

meal 1 - oats, protein shake, fruit

meal 2 - 3-4 egg omelete with chicken and ham and cheese (about 45 mins after meal 1)

meal 3 - brown rice, mixed veg, meat (mince/steak/chicken)

meal 4 - casein shake, oats

meal 5 - brown rice, mixed veg, meat (mince/steak/chicken)

meal 6 - canteen dinner (normally roast with just 1 potatoe, this does of course vary)

meal 7 - rice pudding

meal 8 - protein shake

train + meal 9 relflex refresh (water based energy protein drink)

meal 10 - casein shake

bed

yes i know you cant count a protein drink as a meal, ive labelled it just to make it easier for you to see what im eating/drinking over the average training day.

if im not training the diet would be the same but i would not have meals 7 and 9 (rice pudding and reflex refresh)

for your information my current split is

mon - chest + biceps

tue - legs

wed - off

thu - shoulders + triceps

fri - back + biceps

sat - off

sun - off

ive only been doing this a while started about 6 - 7 weeks ago, so far very pleased with it.

with each compound exercise i do the following

warm up

then working sets

8 - 12 x

4 - 6 x

4 - 6 x

8 - 12 x

seems to be working really well, so far ive seen good results....

what i would like to ask is about warm ups ive noticed that a lot of you do a huge amount of warm up reps. i don't, in fact to be honest 2 sets is the most and i commonly warm up with just 1 set. Id like to know what you think of this.


----------



## d4ead

rs007 said:


> Are you still training the same basic outline as in your first post? ie training every day mon-fri?
> 
> Id change that asap, give yourself a clear days rest in between each session... more training does not = more gains, smarter training - more gains... and you only grow when you rest...


yeh thats changed im now following the above plan laid out by jw. Will reduce it when im off gear.

Sorry i started writing that long post before you posted yours 

*current training and cycle designed by jw

*current diet designed by my fat belly


----------



## rs007

why you hitting biceps twice in one week? Any special reason? Is it because JW wants you to specialise that bodypart? This is an antiquated method :whistling:

Very similar to what weeman and myself do, except we do bis with shoulders and tris with chest. And we do 1 day on, 1day off.


----------



## d4ead

to be honest the biceps twice a week thing was not his idea in fact he said NO, i brought it up in his thread a while back, my biceps were falling behind so i asked if twice a week would over train them or be of benefit and the general consensus was no it wouldn't over train them and to give it a go.

I really wasnt sure......

So the last 2 weeks ive done them twice, and im trying to gage progress.... Im taking it you think thats too much rs??


----------



## d4ead

i did try doing one on and one off but the wife was giving me **** about going over the weekend, maybe give it ago again when my cycle finishes.


----------



## rs007

well re the missus going mental, I can understand - we all have real lives to lead, none of us are making a living at this sh1t, so you have to reach some sort of harmony.

As for biceps twice, my gut feelign is that it might not be too much, but it is probably unnecessary - but you knwo what, fcuk my gut feeling - I am always the first to say think outside the box, so I shouldnt limit my own thinking.

Keep at it - you will know yourself in a couple of months - then you can do it once a week for a while and gauge the difference.

Only way you will know for sure, no harm in trying - and to be fair a lot of the old timers did used to recommend this for one or two lagging bodyparts at a time. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

That is a decent diet there dead,you always refer to yourself as brainless and other crap but you seem to have most things in order budyoure more sensible than you give yourself credit for!


----------



## rs007

Dsahna said:


> That is a decent diet there dead,you always refer to yourself as brainless and other crap but you seem to have most things in order budyoure more sensible than you give yourself credit for!


I have told him that a few times now, always putting himself down...


----------



## Dsahna

I know mate


----------



## d4ead

mate my wife always tells me how dumb and fat i am, sometimes i guess, i take more in then i realise...

anyway tell me more about my awesome chest.....


----------



## Dsahna

That fcuking chest of yours is what arnie always strived for but didnt quite acheave:thumb:

:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

bicceps twice a week is fine


----------



## d4ead

Kk thanks for the input everyone.....


----------



## noturbo

Looking big in the new pics mate :thumbup1: Keep it up!!


----------



## d4ead

well here we go im excited first attempt ever at smith machine shoulder presses.

*smith machine shoulder press*

12 x 60kg (warm up)

12 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

4 x 110kg + 6 x 80kg

12 x 80kg

*not to disappointed for a first try ever.

*Lateral raise (gay machine)*

12 x 36kg

8 x 67kg

6 x 81kg + 6 x 36kg

12 x 36kg

*triceps extension*

12 x 61kg

12 x 71kg

8 x 81kg

6 x 91kg

12 x 50kg

*triceps pull-downs*

12 x 36kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 50kg

*shrugs*

8 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

that was it somehow this took nearly an hour ohh well.

i was generally pleased. It was ok.


----------



## bigbob33

Looks good mate


----------



## d4ead

thanks bob, i think i need to start adding more for shoulders what do you lot think??


----------



## BigDom86

your stronger than me on shoulder press.

good workout


----------



## bigbob33

d4ead said:


> thanks bob, i think i need to start adding more for shoulders what do you lot think??


I don't know mate, you're a lot stronger than me on shoulder press! Do you do anything for rear delts? How long are they sore for afterwards? I haven't seen it mentioned, do you dead lift?


----------



## BigDom86

upright rows? front raises? rear delts?


----------



## jw007

popped in

Looking sh1t

Need Hulk help

Carry on


----------



## Dsahna

I think your doing enough for shoulders mate,great power by the way:thumb:


----------



## rs007

d4ead said:


> thanks bob, i think i need to start adding more for shoulders what do you lot think??


Personally, I have seen more progress by LOWERING a bodyparts load than increasing it, assuming load/intensity is right there for the stuff that you do... do experiment tho.

Would I be cheeky to ask - do you have a more is better mentality going on? Its not often the case when it comes to training...


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> upright rows? front raises? rear delts?


what concentrates on the rear delt?



jw007 said:


> popped in
> 
> Looking sh1t
> 
> Need Hulk help
> 
> Carry on


thanks dad  im working on it (with your damn help)



Dsahna said:


> I think your doing enough for shoulders mate,great power by the way:thumb:


ok thanks



rs007 said:


> Personally, I have seen more progress by LOWERING a bodyparts load than increasing it, assuming load/intensity is right there for the stuff that you do... do experiment tho.
> 
> Would I be cheeky to ask - do you have a more is better mentality going on? Its not often the case when it comes to training...


i dont think so rs, i was thinking that im not hitting all the shoulder with just the 2 exersises i do. Presses and lateral. If they cover the whole shoulder then thats great and id have no reason to do any more. I was thinking i had covered front and side but not rear, but i wasnt sure.


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> I don't know mate, you're a lot stronger than me on shoulder press! Do you do anything for rear delts? How long are they sore for afterwards? I haven't seen it mentioned, do you dead lift?


no what hits rear delts?

i never get any soreness after the 24 hour mark.

deadlift will be in morning good buddy.

this will again be my first proper deadlift, as ive been limited to 108kg (on some stupid machine) for the last 9 months. So with 4 - 5 sets of 12 at 108kg Im not sure what ill hit in the morning. (may even wear a belt)


----------



## d4ead

board related question -

how do you know if you have been repped or negged?

how the hell does ian find out where everyone one is in the league table.

neither important but just wondered.

and er no i don't want a demonstration of the negging i think ive had quite enough negs anyway, but some people can be sneaky and add smilies and be friendly, stealth neggers..


----------



## BigDom86

i dont know how you know if youve been negged. you used to know as you got a red thing. shall i try it on you and see what happens? 

for rear delts i do reverse pec deck, we have a good one though where the bars go right back, so if you want to do regular pec deck you would have to pull them right out from the back, its hard to do without toppling the whole thing.

you could also do the same movement lying face first on an inclined bench and using dumbells in a reverse fly movement, its very hard though, wont get much weight up.


----------



## d4ead

ok thanks dom, might give that a go.


----------



## Goose

Looking good pal and definately got some size to you.

Remeber when training its not all about the lift your pushing.. unless you aim to be a powerlifter which I dont think you do. I sometimes find hitting 4 reps doesnt really "hit" the muscle quite the same as doing 8-12.

Keep consistant and eat and rest


----------



## Dsahna

You go to the post that recieved rep mate,then try and rep yourself on that post ,it will say if its pos or neg


----------



## d4ead

Goose said:


> Looking good pal and definately got some size to you.
> 
> Remeber when training its not all about the lift your pushing.. unless you aim to be a powerlifter which I dont think you do. I sometimes find hitting 4 reps doesnt really "hit" the muscle quite the same as doing 8-12.
> 
> Keep consistant and eat and rest


thanks goose mate 



Dsahna said:


> You go to the post that recieved rep mate,then try and rep yourself on that post ,it will say if its pos or neg


how the hell did you find that out??


----------



## Dsahna

Im just clever dead:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

dead lift tomorrow, i have no idea if ill even be able to do 100kg on a real bar.


----------



## BigDom86

real bar? what do you usually do deads on?

im deadlifting tomorrow aswell, im aiming for reps with 180kg, maybe even one on 200kg. but im not sure if ill make it over 140kg lol


----------



## Dsahna

100 easy dead, your even named after the lift ffs


----------



## d4ead

right well.....

i was a bit scared about today. Ive never done deadlift before. Not proper, i hadn't really counted my 108kg **** as that's a fake machine. I had no idea at all about what i could hope for on a real bar. I was hoping to match my 108kg but other then that i was pretty open.

Had a workout partner today (first time in ages) thanks buddy i really enjoyed today, just in-case you ever read this ****.

Well started straight in with;

*dead-lift*

10 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

4 x 140kg (training partner did 5 just to beat me)

1 x 150kg

1 x 160kg (first attempt knee failed, second attempt got it up but couldn't lock it out before grip failed)

*training partner did 1 on the 160kg but failed 170kg

*rows*

12 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

6 x 80kg

4 x 91kg + 8 x 50kg

*pulldowns (narrow grip)*

8 x 40kg

6 x 50kg

4 x 60kg

bolloxed

went home and did 1 set of 15 on 15kg dumbbells for curls.

back was pumped to fuk hurts like hell. All in all i dont know, i know big dom got 180 out on his first attempt at deadlift '****', but that's ok hes a dam site bigger then me 

Was however disappointed that my training partner kicked my ass.

another sad note my weights were wrong for all smith machine stuff i had over estimated the bar weight by 10kg. damn makes my shoulders look **** now damn it. Bench was fine.


----------



## d4ead

i think there was 1 more set of 8 in between 110kg and 140kg but im not sure on what weight


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> real bar? what do you usually do deads on?
> 
> im deadlifting tomorrow aswell, im aiming for reps with 180kg, maybe even one on 200kg. but im not sure if ill make it over 140kg lol


ive been useing a machine that replicated deadlift, now in hindsight i have to say weight was pretty close to real. So more pleased then i thought id be.

Im no anywhere near as strong as you dom, as you can see. :confused1:



Dsahna said:


> 100 easy dead, your even named after the lift ffs


yeh managed that mate i would have been a bit embarrassed if i hadn't of managed the 100kg at least. :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Nice deadlifts mate! Non too shabby workout all together


----------



## rs007

d4ead said:


> right well.....
> 
> i was a bit scared about today. Ive never done deadlift before. Not proper, i hadn't really counted my 108kg **** as that's a fake machine. I had no idea at all about what i could hope for on a real bar. I was hoping to match my 108kg but other then that i was pretty open.
> 
> Had a workout partner today (first time in ages) thanks buddy i really enjoyed today, just in-case you ever read this ****.
> 
> Well started straight in with;
> 
> *dead-lift*
> 
> 10 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 4 x 140kg (training partner did 5 just to beat me)
> 
> 1 x 150kg
> 
> 1 x 160kg (first attempt knee failed, second attempt got it up but couldn't lock it out before grip failed)
> 
> *training partner did 1 on the 160kg but failed 170kg
> 
> *rows*
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 70kg
> 
> 6 x 80kg
> 
> 4 x 91kg + 8 x 50kg
> 
> *pulldowns (narrow grip)*
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 6 x 50kg
> 
> 4 x 60kg
> 
> bolloxed
> 
> went home and did 1 set of 15 on 15kg dumbbells for curls.
> 
> back was pumped to fuk hurts like hell. All in all i dont know, i know big dom got 180 out on his first attempt at deadlift '****', but that's ok hes a dam site bigger then me
> 
> Was however disappointed that my training partner kicked my ass.
> 
> another sad note my weights were wrong for all smith machine stuff i had over estimated the bar weight by 10kg. damn makes my shoulders look **** now damn it. Bench was fine.


Thats a good workout mate, you should be chuffed at that.

You say your grip gave out? Do you not use straps? I know some folk dont, I couldnt go without them, I am such a fanny when it comes to grip 

You'll get your training partner back in no time mate, just keep being as methodical and consistent as you are being.

Nice work :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

thanks mate, yeh i had straps but forgot them, yo know deadlift being new i havnt used them in a while


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone mate youve got to be over the moon with that,fcuking smashed the 100k:thumb:

Im a little jelous bud,infact i feel like murdering you,but your already dead:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

what those are some good deadlifts. remember ive only ever done the 180kg, it was just to see what i could do fresh out the water. ill be doing deads later, but im trying to going for more reps though so whether i go over 140kg i dont know


----------



## Dsahna

Dont be tempted to lift too heavy dom,trust me.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> right well.....
> 
> i was a bit scared about today. Ive never done deadlift before. Not proper, i hadn't really counted my 108kg **** as that's a fake machine. I had no idea at all about what i could hope for on a real bar. I was hoping to match my 108kg but other then that i was pretty open.
> 
> Had a workout partner today (first time in ages) thanks buddy i really enjoyed today, just in-case you ever read this ****.
> 
> Well started straight in with;
> 
> *dead-lift*
> 
> 10 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 4 x 140kg (training partner did 5 just to beat me)
> 
> 1 x 150kg
> 
> 1 x 160kg (first attempt knee failed, second attempt got it up but couldn't lock it out before grip failed)
> 
> *training partner did 1 on the 160kg but failed 170kg
> 
> *rows*
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 70kg
> 
> 6 x 80kg
> 
> 4 x 91kg + 8 x 50kg
> 
> *pulldowns (narrow grip)*
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 6 x 50kg
> 
> 4 x 60kg
> 
> bolloxed
> 
> went home and did 1 set of 15 on 15kg dumbbells for curls.
> 
> back was pumped to fuk hurts like hell. All in all i dont know, i know big dom got 180 out on his first attempt at deadlift '****', but that's ok hes a dam site bigger then me
> 
> Was however disappointed that my training partner kicked my ass.
> 
> another sad note my weights were wrong for all smith machine stuff i had over estimated the bar weight by 10kg. damn makes my shoulders look **** now damn it. Bench was fine.


Thats a pretty darn good workout there Dead :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Damn d4ead - if that's what you do for the first time on deadlifts then you need to stop so I can catch up 

Damn good lift!


----------



## d4ead

in all seriousness, next week ill strap my knee up, take wrist straps for grip and maybe even a belt and aim for 170 at least.


----------



## BigDom86

you didnt use straps on them? im even more impressed  i cant lift the 140 without straps


----------



## d4ead

its make me embarrassed to hang out with these guys that are doing 300kg now. Jesus that's strong.


----------



## bigbob33

I can't lift over 160 without straps, sh1t grip


----------



## BigDom86

yeah but d4ead your not a powerlifter so why does it matter?


----------



## anabolic ant

wow loving the deads d4ead!!!!

think i'll go down n do some deadlifts tonight now...was toying with the idea,but after seeing this...i'm gonna try some...cheers for the inspiration!!!!

seems like your hitting some good back workouts there...your hind might catch ol legendary hind himself dan!!!!


----------



## YoungGun

I need to get some straps.

Where is the best place to get them from?

I've never used them before, are they easy to put on and stuff?


----------



## anabolic ant

YoungGun said:


> I need to get some straps.
> 
> Where is the best place to get them from?
> 
> I've never used them before, are they easy to put on and stuff?


try not to rely heavily on straps unless your grip is totally failing you on the lift!!!

once you become reliant on something,when its not there,you kind of find it difficult!!!!!

if its deads...the overhand-undergrip is solid...unless you use both overhand...when it gets heavy you may need straps!!!

i only use straps on the very last set of the heaviest thing i'm doing!!!!

one guy i knew,who used to powerlift said if you cant lift it without straps,then it aint worth doing...but thats a powerlifter,guessing your a bodybuilder like the rest of us!!!!


----------



## BigDom86

i use straps all the time lol. because i have girl hands. my grip is no problem, i can close a 300lb resistance heavy grip (think that is a CoC 2 or 3)


----------



## d4ead

My rules is simply wait for grip to fail before I use them.

Mine were myprotein ones, they started out to thick but now they have been used a few times there fine.


----------



## anabolic ant

d4ead said:


> My rules is simply wait for grip to fail before I use them.QUOTE]
> 
> great rule d4eads!!!!
> 
> this way you wont use uneccessarily!!!
> 
> i done deads tonight and gripped 220kg freehand ...but my grip went so i did the rest with straps...did too many warm ups!!!
> 
> hopefully back to 240 and 250 next week!!!
> 
> thing is with straps,they hurt your knob when your grip goes:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Damn your strong ant, good to know you put that awesome back to good use.


----------



## d4ead

well i had to put this to shame me.

I have had possibly the single worst days diet since i dont know when.

meal 1 - protein shake

meal 2 - 2 x chicken breast, corn on cob and new potatoes

meal 3 - yoghurt

meal 4 - 1 pint of milk and a treacle tart with custard

meal 5 - reflex refresh

meal 6 - casein shake

im disgusted with myself, i have no idea how it could have gone soooooo wrong. Ill have to be ultra strict for the next few weeks now t make up for it.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> well i had to put this to shame me.
> 
> I have had possibly the single worst days diet since i dont know when.
> 
> meal 1 - protein shake
> 
> meal 2 - 2 x chicken breast, corn on cob and new potatoes
> 
> meal 3 - yoghurt
> 
> meal 4 - 1 pint of milk and a treacle tart with custard
> 
> meal 5 - reflex refresh
> 
> meal 6 - casein shake
> 
> im disgusted with myself, i have no idea how it could have gone soooooo wrong. Ill have to be ultra strict for the next few weeks now t make up for it.


pmsl...its like one of those diets newbies post up when they want to know if they're doing anything wrong......treacle tart and custard....I'm salivating


----------



## Dsahna

Forget it dead,learn from it because everyone has bad days mate


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> well i had to put this to shame me.
> 
> I have had possibly the single worst days diet since i dont know when.
> 
> meal 1 - protein shake
> 
> meal 2 - 2 x chicken breast, corn on cob and new potatoes
> 
> meal 3 - yoghurt
> 
> meal 4 - 1 pint of milk and a treacle tart with custard
> 
> meal 5 - reflex refresh
> 
> meal 6 - casein shake
> 
> im disgusted with myself, i have no idea how it could have gone soooooo wrong. Ill have to be ultra strict for the next few weeks now t make up for it.


these things happen, dont beat yourself up over it, only one day


----------



## anabolic ant

d4ead said:


> well i had to put this to shame me.
> 
> I have had possibly the single worst days diet since i dont know when.
> 
> meal 1 - protein shake
> 
> meal 2 - 2 x chicken breast, corn on cob and new potatoes
> 
> meal 3 - yoghurt
> 
> meal 4 - 1 pint of milk and a treacle tart with custard
> 
> meal 5 - reflex refresh
> 
> meal 6 - casein shake
> 
> im disgusted with myself, i have no idea how it could have gone soooooo wrong. Ill have to be ultra strict for the next few weeks now t make up for it.


dont be disgusted with yourself bro...let me be disgusted for you...i'm disgusted by your diet(points finger like an old lady)... :lol:



IanStu said:


> pmsl...its like one of those diets newbies post up when they want to know if they're doing anything wrong......treacle tart and custard....I'm salivating


oooh gawd,you didnt tell us your on a newbie diet d4eads:lol:?

me too,hungry...that looks like a meal in one...



Dsahna said:


> Forget it dead,learn from it because everyone has bad days mate


too true,see,dan will always put the positive where it needs it...just one bad day,you'll be cool:thumbup1:



BigDom86 said:


> these things happen, dont beat yourself up over it, only one day


sh*t i go wrong all the time,tis why i'm always beating myself off...i meant up!!!!


----------



## d4ead

Yeh well its hasn't gone all that great today either but thanks

Meal 1 - oats protein shake

Meal 2 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg

Meal 3 - casein shake with oats

Meal 4 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg

Meal 5 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg

Meal 6 - protein shake

Meal 7 - casein shake (when I'm home)

Actaly that don't look as bad as I thought...


----------



## anabolic ant

d4ead said:


> Yeh well its hasn't gone all that great today either but thanks
> 
> Meal 1 - oats protein shake
> 
> Meal 2 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg
> 
> Meal 3 - casein shake with oats
> 
> Meal 4 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg
> 
> Meal 5 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg
> 
> Meal 6 - protein shake
> 
> Meal 7 - casein shake (when I'm home)
> 
> Actaly that don't look as bad as I thought...


now thats what i'm talking about...cleaner n healthier than my bleeding diet!!!!!

might have to come and get some inspiration and tips off you D!!!


----------



## d4ead

Haha thanks ant mate, you should but only to show me how toget as big as you.


----------



## Dsahna

Yes thats much better deadite:wink:

Aint enough gay talk in here though:thumbdown:

Bum........that should do it:thumb: ha ha ha


----------



## d4ead

yeh true not as gay as your journal, but then i get get all gayed out posting in there and have no gay love juice let for my journal.


----------



## Dsahna

Youve got loads of love juice to spare mate:lol:


----------



## dmcc

Right, just caught up with this.

Now about those photos on page 5... I thought you said you were fat with manboobs? My fat, white ass are you fat. If I was that lean I'd be fooking happy.

Nice workouts too.


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> Yeh well its hasn't gone all that great today either but thanks
> 
> Meal 1 - oats protein shake
> 
> Meal 2 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg
> 
> Meal 3 - casein shake with oats
> 
> Meal 4 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg
> 
> Meal 5 - chicken breast brown rice mixed veg
> 
> Meal 6 - protein shake
> 
> Meal 7 - casein shake (when I'm home)
> 
> Actaly that don't look as bad as I thought...


Pfft if I posted my diet you'd cry...but then if I ate yours I'd cry.....not a fan of rice, lol :laugh:



d4ead said:


> yeh true not as gay as your journal, but then i get get all gayed out posting in there and have no gay love juice let for my journal.


Ah dammit, I'm completely straight...sorry about that....


----------



## d4ead

dmcc said:


> Right, just caught up with this.
> 
> Now about those photos on page 5... I thought you said you were fat with manboobs? My fat, white ass are you fat. If I was that lean I'd be fooking happy.
> 
> Nice workouts too.


well to be honest, i think it was either rs or urinal that said i had man boobs, i was just going along with it.

i think it comes from that breast pic rs posted. but heh who knows with that lot.

i am fat though, huge love handles. need to lose about another 6% of body fat probably even more by con's rule.

man you wouldnt want to be like me because then youd be weak instead of the awesome block of power you are.

when i see you all on the second ill be the smallest guy there.


----------



## Dsahna

Dead go and have a hard sh!te:lol:

100% you are in no way fat at all.not anywhere near mate


----------



## dmcc

YOU ARE NOT FAT!!

FFS you can see an ab outline.


----------



## weeman

fck me mate,your diet is cleaner than my precontest diet!!! lol dont you want to heave eating all that chicken n rice? i do lol


----------



## d4ead

Wow weeman its an honour.

Yes I fuking hate it, I don't allways have chicken, I have steak tonight instead.

To be honest I don't hate it, but it is boreing. But god damn it no matter what I do I can't. Shed this last bit of fat. Grrrr


----------



## d4ead

Besides all I get off my mrs is how fat I am and why can't I look more like weeman.

Love ya big dude...


----------



## d4ead

Ok todays diet, I'm still missing 1 meal. Just didn't have the time.

Meal 1 - oats protein shake

Meal 2 - 4 eggs cheese ham and chicken omelette

Meal 3 - brown rice steak

Meal 4 - brown rice steak

Meal 5 - rice pudding

Meal 6 - protein shake

Train - reflex refresh

Meal 7 - casein shake

Life will be ****ed today as I will only sleep 2 hours as I have the next 2 nights off. (Sorry weeman but the mrs is mine for the next 2 nights) so ill sleep from say 9 - 11 this morning then stay up till about 22 hundred tonight.

There's a big bit of me that thinks this odd night day thing is having a detrimental effect on my training. As I don't have the appetite to eat much today but I will be aseep when I normaly eat tonight.

Just not great. But you can only do the best you can do....

That said if jw can ook like jw on jaffa cakes and beer (the c*nt)


----------



## Guest

WOOOO i use rice pudding to fill the gaps too lol 18p from asda


----------



## d4ead

Yep I use the tesco value ones, same thing 18p.

I tin is 2 portions. Good carbs to fuel workouts by my book. And cheap..


----------



## Joshua

You can make your own rice pudding for pennies.

Skim milk, rice, whey concentrate or isolate, sugar or sweetener, lemon zest, nutmeg and slow cook on a very light heat.

Impressive diet by the way. Great log.

J


----------



## d4ead

thanks j, coming from you that means a lot.


----------



## d4ead

well back was fine, it hurt a bit but nice, 'ive been worked' hurt not 'ive been damaged' hurt. was fine after a day. was looking forward to today. Chest day :0

well i wont waist time ill just hit it. Had no wrist supports so my manky bolted wrist was suffering a bit today.

*barbell chest press*

12 x 60kg

12 x 90kg

6 x 120kg (felt fookin heavy this time)

12 x 100kg

4 x 110kg (failed cramp in legs wtf)

6 x 110kg

*incline smith machine*

12 x 50kg

12 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

6 x 100kg

12 x 50kg

*decline machine*

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 23.5kg

12 x 20kg

12 x 18kg

*Overhead cable curls* *thanks tan

12 x 18kg

12 x 20kg

12 x 23.5kg

*dumbbell curls*

12 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 12 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 12 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 6 x 12.5kg

that was my lot. pump felt good especially in forearms  chest was good to, in fact my whole upper body was pumped to fuk. So pleased even with my diddley little weights.


----------



## d4ead

ok can you help me choose my new avatar.

let me know if you prefer the one i currently use or one of these attached.


----------



## robisco11

I like the third pics, always like a man in uniform (or high-vis jackets  )


----------



## bigbob33

I'd go with the middle one mate! Nice chest workout by the way


----------



## d4ead

thanks bob, thanks rob


----------



## Dsahna

Defo the third pic deadite,hi vis in its godly glory:thumb:


----------



## bravo9

I would go with middle mate, other 2 look like your auditioning for the ymca group,  lol

nice read mate, keep up the good work


----------



## d4ead

thanks mate - the ymca thing is kinda the idea is a bit of a running joke  in mine/dsahna/bigdoms journals


----------



## d4ead

i have no visable abs in the third one, i have in the first... why yo all like number 3??


----------



## A.U.K

No3..High Vis, you cant see it all but less is more..


----------



## robisco11

A.U.K said:


> No3..High Vis, you cant see it all but less is more..


 :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

kk looks like number 3 is pulling ahead..


----------



## bravo9

d4ead said:


> thanks mate - the ymca thing is kinda the idea is a bit of a running joke  in mine/dsahna/bigdoms journals


Number 1 it is then for me mate , 


----------



## ElfinTan

*that exercise where you stand in the middle of the cable crossover machine and curl both arms towards your head, doing biceps*

Overhead cable curls ;0)

Will have to wait until I get home to vote on new avi....can't see em in firefox!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

odd they show up in mine. must be a plugin blocking them 

thanks for that the overhead curls thing


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm about as PC literate as Donald Duck! :whistling:


----------



## weeman

d4ead said:


> Wow weeman its an honour.
> 
> Yes I fuking hate it, I don't allways have chicken, I have steak tonight instead.
> 
> To be honest I don't hate it, but it is boreing. But god damn it no matter what I do I can't. Shed this last bit of fat. Grrrr


I spice n herb the life out of everything i eat when dieting mate,sauces,salt,pepper, you name it its in there,add anything to it as long as my numbers add up correctly at the end of each day.

right i'm being lazy as fuk here,whats your current bodyweight and what do your numbers for each days food come in at (prot/carbs/fat) and are you cardioing? are you trying to get bigger and leaner at same time,just put size on without getting any fatter or want to shed the fat then start from that base? i would go back thru rest of the pages to find out but i'm a cock and kids driving me nuts here,he just smeared melted choc orange all over my clean on uber tight white t shirt grrrrrrrrrr



d4ead said:


> Besides all I get off my mrs is how fat I am and why can't I look more like weeman.
> 
> Love ya big dude...


lmfao i bet she doesnt say that lol!!!

lovin ya back mate (and fantasizin about your wife:thumbup1


----------



## bigbob33

Those over head curl things burn like fk!


----------



## weeman

ElfinTan said:


> *that exercise where you stand in the middle of the cable crossover machine and curl both arms towards your head, doing biceps*
> 
> Overhead cable curls ;0)
> 
> Will have to wait until I get home to vote on new avi....can't see em in firefox!!!!!


or also called front double bicep curl (there tryin hard to coin that phrase in the MD mag,Ron Harris one of the writers says he's made it his mission to get everyone to call it that lol)


----------



## ElfinTan

weeman said:


> or also called front double bicep curl (there tryin hard to coin that phrase in the MD mag,Ron Harris one of the writers says he's made it his mission to get everyone to call it that lol)


Or...

Curlytotheearthingies....which is my particular favourite


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> thanks mate - the ymca thing is kinda the idea is a bit of a running joke  in mine/dsahna/bigdoms journals


Any idea how i can add some village people charm to my avvy dead:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> i have no visable abs in the third one, i have in the first... why yo all like number 3??


The 1st one is great also:thumb:


----------



## weeman

ElfinTan said:


> Or...
> 
> Curlytotheearthingies....which is my particular favourite


lmao or by that point in the workout i usually look at rams,point to the cable,huff puff sweat sweat,then lift arm do a bicep motion,nod at each other then huff n puff our way over to the cables lol


----------



## Si Train

Really good stuff mate i'm about your height so will look out for this thread


----------



## IanStu

D4ead....I'm torn between 2 & 3.....3 is gayer so prob best go with that :thumbup1:

Dan.....I think you should wear one of those yellow construction hats in your avi....I was thinking a full red indian head dress but that may be going a step to far


----------



## d4ead

weeman said:


> I spice n herb the life out of everything i eat when dieting mate,sauces,salt,pepper, you name it its in there,add anything to it as long as my numbers add up correctly at the end of each day.
> 
> right i'm being lazy as fuk here,whats your current bodyweight and what do your numbers for each days food come in at (prot/carbs/fat) and are you cardioing? are you trying to get bigger and leaner at same time,just put size on without getting any fatter or want to shed the fat then start from that base? i would go back thru rest of the pages to find out but i'm a cock and kids driving me nuts here,he just smeared melted choc orange all over my clean on uber tight white t shirt grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> lmfao i bet she doesnt say that lol!!!
> 
> lovin ya back mate (and fantasizin about your wife:thumbup1


im not overly trying to slim mate, sure id liek to lose the last of my flabby bits, but im trying for size more. No dont bother with cardio, i figure as my muscle mass goes up my fat % will drop. (least im hoping). Im 177cm and about 92kg (real tiny lightweight). I have no idea what my macros are, i generally just eat all i can manage to stuff in my face.

*was a mega fat c*nt at 16 stone dieted and trained down to 12 stone and just been working muscle since. But never lost the layer of fat over my abs or my love handles.

thanks again for poppin in weeman.



Dsahna said:


> Any idea how i can add some village people charm to my avvy dead:thumb:


easy wear a construction helmet, its got to be done....



Sim6 said:


> Really good stuff mate i'm about your height so will look out for this thread


thanks for popping in, feel free to spam and banter away.


----------



## robisco11

sexy avi!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

haha thanks.

chosen by the poofs for the poofs


----------



## Si Train

Cheers mate what are you 5'9? how much do you weigh?

Sexy ava lol


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> haha thanks.
> 
> chosen by the poofs for the poofs


Lovely.. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Dead thats your best avvy yet mate:thumb:

****!!!!!!..............IVE JUST CAME:eek:


----------



## Dsahna

Now it looks like i need to find a hat ffs


----------



## robisco11

haha i like it!!


----------



## d4ead

5'9'' aiming for 100kg


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> haha thanks.
> 
> chosen by the poofs for the poofs


Well I'm not a poof and I approve.....grrr only a day off the net and I miss pages! :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

I love having the old dead around


----------



## bigbob33

Seriously camp avi that


----------



## d4ead

I think nakked except for pink bunny slippers is the only way to take it to the next level


----------



## anabolic ant

bigbob33 said:


> Seriously camp avi that


i noticed that too... :lol:



d4ead said:


> I think nakked except for pink bunny slippers is the only way to take it to the next level


are we talking village people level or fame(the dance show) :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

My lass has furry booty slippers:lol:


----------



## dmcc

Well I'm glad you went for number 3, as it made me feel funny inside.

Nice workout too, good pressing.


----------



## d4ead

Well I'm very happy to have achived the benchmark of making dmcc feel funny inside 

To celebrate I'm going to drink a bottle ofirish cream whisky...


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> Well I'm very happy to have achived the benchmark of making dmcc feel funny inside
> 
> To celebrate I'm going to drink a bottle ofirish cream whisky...


dmcc's irish cream?


----------



## dmcc

A disappointing drink. More of a shot, really.


----------



## Dsahna

dmcc said:


> A disappointing drink. More of a shot, really.


More like gagging for a drink only to find the bottle empty:crying:


----------



## dmcc

Bitch. You never complained when you were wiping it off your face.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Well I'm glad you went for number 3, as it made me feel funny inside.
> 
> Nice workout too, good pressing.


Good choice....although it's not left me feeling funny!....or furry for that matter! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

dmcc said:


> Bitch. You never complained when you were wiping it off your face.


:lol:you must have had more than 1 pint that night and forgot who had your 'ahem' in their mouth,i dont do them really nasty things,you know that buddy:thumb:


----------



## weeman

d4ead said:


> im not overly trying to slim mate, sure id liek to lose the last of my flabby bits, but im trying for size more. No dont bother with cardio, i figure as my muscle mass goes up my fat % will drop. (least im hoping). Im 177cm and about 92kg (real tiny lightweight). I have no idea what my macros are, i generally just eat all i can manage to stuff in my face.
> 
> *was a mega fat c*nt at 16 stone dieted and trained down to 12 stone and just been working muscle since. But never lost the layer of fat over my abs or my love handles.
> 
> thanks again for poppin in weeman.


Hey dont call yourself a lightweight at 92kg!!! lol your same height as me and thats basically what i weighed in my avatar pic lol

righty ho mate,heres my tuppence worth on the diet side of things,i'm baseing it on the diet you put up in the first post in this journal so forgive my ignorance if you have altered it in the pages since 

you posted-

Diet wise again it chops and changed but is something like;

Wake

Meal 1 = Protein shake + fruit

Meal 2 = 5 eggs little cheese,1 slice wholemeal toast olive oil

Meal 3 = chicken breast or steak with brown rice

Meal 4 = 100g oats with fruit

Meal 5 = protein shake

Meal 6 = pot rice pudding

Meal 7 = dinner (this is at a work canteen)

Meal 8 = pot rice pudding

Meal 9 = protein shake

Train

Meal 10= protein shake

Bed

right from that i am roughly working out that your prot is 300g ish,carb 150-170ish(maybe) fats no idea as i'm not as familiar with that and dont count my own lol

right first off i know i may sound pain in the @rse but tomorrow weigh out the rice and the meat you have with whatever meal you have like that first in the day and either pm me or post it here,imo i think you should be taking in more prot and a bit more carbs,but the carbs is hard to pin until i know def weights of your carb sources your eating.

Using the 1.8g per lb rule that me and Rams use you would should be taking in about 364g of prot or there abouts but that is also based on lean bodyweight,so lets say if we were to drop say about 10% bodyweight(bodyfat) of your current 202lbs which would leave you with a theoretical very lean 182lbs then your prot would be at 327 (call it 330) which is more than what you are consuming at the moment.

Your carbs,like i say i cant give a proper figure yet but lets go on my guestimate that your eating about 170g i'd say bump that up by another 50g and see what results both those changes make over a period of a cple of weeks.

training wise are you still training basically one bodypart each day with no rest days inbetween?


----------



## weeman

also how much protein are you having in each shake?not powder weight actual protein content?


----------



## weeman

just remembered as well,tell me if the food weights are cooked or uncooked


----------



## d4ead

weeman first 4 pages were months ago, when i didnt have a clue what i was doing and had no help. Ive just restarted the journal about a week ago. So really this journal started n page 4.

To make things easy for you i have linked the posts you need to see below.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/58919-d4eads-man-2-monster-thread-5.html#post1129598

the above post details current diet and training.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/58919-d4eads-man-2-monster-thread-4.html#post1127445

the above post is my current cycle.

as to your other questions

i use 50g of oats as a portion

i get 50g of protein (2x 30g scoops) per shake

reflex refresh is 40g protein

casein protein is 51g (again 2 x 30g scoops)

the rice i will have to measure for you as i cook a huge pan up of rice and mixed veg and just spoon a bit into a load of pots to take to work, could weigh the cooked weight for you easy enough but have no idea on uncooked.

meat as well i buy frozen whole chicken breasts and just deforst them daily for cooking so i have 1 large chicken breast with each meal. There weights would alter from breast to breast. If its steak mince again i cook a load and just scoop it in. So cooked weight easy raw would be hard for me to tell.

My big weakness is gravy, i dont have much but i do have a bit. Not with the chicken but with steak. I tend to use peri peri for chicken.

Thanks for looking mate appreciated.


----------



## d4ead

each portion i have about 160g of rice and veg, thats a cooked weight.


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## d4ead

cellaratt said:


>


what no naked pics of your ass, no utube vids nothing????

mate your letting me down..


----------



## Bettyboo

Did you say you needed smuttiness im spreading it around lol


----------



## cellaratt

That piece of **** chair I'm sitting on use to be the dogs but we sh!t canned it a couple of days after this photo was taken and replaced it with a rocker for the lad and lady. The Dog's name is Baily and the cat's name is Maizey... :rockon:


----------



## d4ead

nice

now post the vid of the dog eating teh cat


----------



## cellaratt

actually the cat smacks around the dog but no pictures I'm afraid...will work on that for a future posting...anyhow...


----------



## d4ead

haha im still waiting for the smut to unleash bettyboo


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> haha im still waiting for the smut to unleash bettyboo


yup I'm waiting for smut too....surely someone else can post pics of themselves in other peoples threads...or is it just me?


----------



## d4ead

come on betty lets see you ass in monotone!!!


----------



## d4ead

wheres zara shes allways happy to post an ass pic


----------



## IanStu

or in colour...we're easy pleased


----------



## d4ead

ohh yes, maybe i should put a post in general requesting rude spam in my journal from all the girls.


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## d4ead

where are the kings of gay we need more dmcc, auk and prodiver in here rofl

its injection day today :0


----------



## bigbob33

What cycle are you on mate?


----------



## d4ead

tren e 400mg ew

tri test 600mg ew


----------



## bigbob33

similar to mine, only i'm running a little more test. great minds and all that


----------



## d4ead

indeed, its only my first proper cycle so probably been a little conservative with amounts


----------



## bigbob33

sounds like a sensible approach mate, hows it going?


----------



## d4ead

good but then i have kinda got everything going right now, changed my training, changed my diet and started gear. ive seen good improvements this year.

i was talking about this with weeman last night. Although ive been training 3 years now before last december id never trained legs, id never trained arms, id never done a dead lift and i ate as little as possible in an attempt to lose weight.

Really its only since December ive started to sort things out.


----------



## bigbob33

it sounds like it's all coming together mate, looks like its going well


----------



## d4ead

well i found this site and say what you want but ive made some cracking friends, and found out a load of information.

nice new avi mate by the way


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers buddy, I agree with you, I've made what I consider some good friends here and if you sift through the bull there's a lot of good info here! I have gained more from this board than I thought I ever would


----------



## d4ead

yes, but shifting through the crap is part of the fun


----------



## bigbob33

Very true! It's the banter that makes it fun....


----------



## d4ead

thats where rs and jw come into there own


----------



## bigbob33

Very true!


----------



## Dsahna

Its true dead,ive made some great friends too mate,and learnt alot aswell:thumbup1:great stuff


----------



## bigbob33

Fk it! We've all gone soft.....pmsl


----------



## ElfinTan

Group hug!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Group fcuk:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Group fcuk:thumb:


When - where? :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Anytime,anywhere:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Anytime,anywhere:lol:


I'll bring the k-lube...


----------



## bigbob33

I'm in


----------



## d4ead

well i made it guys i thought id stick a pic of it up before im neglected down to oblivion again 

i would like to thank my mum and my day and all my wonderful fans.

I could not have done it with out your support or the support of some make believe chap who lives in the clouds and has a fluffy beard........


----------



## M_at

Reps for d4ead (To be repaid :tongue: ) for getting into the hallowed top ten!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> well i made it guys i thought id stick a pic of it up before im neglected down to oblivion again
> 
> i would like to thank my mum and my day and all my wonderful fans.
> 
> I could not have done it with out your support or the support of some make believe chap who lives in the clouds and has a fluffy beard........


You're d4ead to me


----------



## d4ead

bah im d4ead to everyone


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone dead mate:bounce:


----------



## d4ead

now remember to rep me every day people to keep me there rofl


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> now remember to rep me every day people to keep me there rofl


if they get repaid then you got a deal:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> now remember to rep me every day people to keep me there rofl


dont get to cosy in your exaulted position...I'm coming for ya.....well I will be once you rep me.....actualy that may be the flaw in my master plan :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

ok feel sick and tired but worked out anyway.

*squats*

8 x 60kg (atg)

8 x 80kg

6 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

8 x 60kg

remember first squat session since my knee so taking it easy. (to be honest i struggled like fuk)

*leg curls*

8 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

6 x 80kg

3 x 113kg + 8 x 50kg

*leg extensions*

8 x 50kg

8 x 80kg

6 x 113kg + 8 x 50kg

*calf raises*

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

suks i know but there's always next week........


----------



## ryoken

looks like a pretty decent workout to me mate especialy if your coming back to squats after an injury too, leg extensions were bloody strong mate, fair play on those calf raises aswell (i hate them lol its the burn i hate)

:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> looks like a pretty decent workout to me mate especialy if your coming back to squats after an injury too, leg extensions were bloody strong mate, fair play on those calf raises aswell (i hate them lol its the burn i hate)
> 
> :thumb:


X2

Better than any leg workout that i ever did deadhow did your knee hold up bigman?


----------



## bigbob33

Nice lifting mate!


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> ok feel sick and tired but worked out anyway.


If you could bottle that type of attitude, I'd buy it! Good stuff, especially on a squatting day.

You said that you struggled with the squats - did you have pain or was it a case of focusing on keeping it all together?

Good work d4ead - onward and upward!

J


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> ok feel sick and tired but worked out anyway.
> 
> *squats*
> 
> 8 x 60kg (atg)
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 6 x 90kg
> 
> 5 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> remember first squat session since my knee so taking it easy. (to be honest i struggled like fuk)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Were they all "(atg)" or just the warm up set or do you go to paralelle on the rest?
> 
> Cheers for the invite last night, I've subscribed now.


----------



## d4ead

first set was atg last set was atg rest were parallel. I was quite pleased with how my knee held up to be honest. Pain was all ok, my struggling was just sheer weakness.

Over all though its been a good few months since ive done a squat so im not to disappointed i never expected too much from this session. I very much wanted to move back into them slowly to avoid aggravating my knee injury again.

i could use more weight on the calf machine, thats maxed out.

thighs ache today, im not sure how much is from injections yesterday and how much is my work out.


----------



## d4ead

welcome cheese mate, hope you enjoy your stay and the banter. AUK took a bit of a shine to you lol. You look great in your avi mate.. you got a journal up yourself??

thanks joshua much appreciated man.

thanks bob mate


----------



## d4ead

thanks ryoken and of course thanks dsahna as well.


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbup1: hows dead this morning?


----------



## d4ead

groovy mate you?


----------



## Dsahna

Tired mate,i actually 'got some' last night


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Tired mate,i actually 'got some' last night


What was his name?


----------



## d4ead

well thats blown it id assumed it was pat


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> well thats blown it id assumed it was pat


I should be so lucky! :laugh:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> welcome cheese mate, hope you enjoy your stay and the banter. AUK took a bit of a shine to you lol. You look great in your avi mate.. you got a journal up yourself??
> 
> thanks joshua much appreciated man.
> 
> thanks bob mate


Thanks alot.

Not got a journal but I have taken some "before" pictures and i'm gonna post something up at the end of this course with "after" pictures

I also had my BMI, Body fat, dry lean muscle mass, water levels and some other stuff done before and i'll get one done after then i'll post it all together for comparison

What you think?


----------



## Dsahna

Cant remembercant sit down either:cryingat date raped me


----------



## d4ead

well if your out pat maybe i have a chance...

hey dsahna.... how you doin?


----------



## d4ead

cheese mate, record anything you want here 

why have your own lonely journal when you can share ours


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> well if your out pat maybe i have a chance...
> 
> hey dsahna.... how you doin?


Where are you? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

my god pat im a 'pretend' gay, i couldn't handle your manliness. Not with out some lightweight, tiny man training first.

cue ian and dan...


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> cheese mate, record anything you want here
> 
> why have your own lonely journal when you can share ours


Cheers, I might take you up on that.

Like i say it'll be a lot easier to compair with side by side before and after pics.

I'm interested to see the pics myself tbh. Even more interested to see the Lean mass and body fat figures though.


----------



## d4ead

haha all i care about is the pics, couldn't give a fuk if i was 30% fat as long as i was still hot to look at  rofl


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> haha all i care about is the pics, couldn't give a fuk if i was 30% fat as long as i was still hot to look at  rofl


Not a bad philosophy really.

That the trouble with bigorexcia, i never feel any bigger so always need the scales to tell me so.


----------



## d4ead

dont get me wrong mate im never happy, were our own worst critics. at the end of teh day as long as your moving in the right direction


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> my god pat im a 'pretend' gay, i couldn't handle your manliness. Not with out some lightweight, tiny man training first.
> 
> cue ian and dan...


 :crying: waaaa *sob* waaa


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> :crying: waaaa *sob* waaa


dont worry mate your only tiny compared to pat. my gods king kong was tiny compared to pat....


----------



## Dsahna

Im under pats command:thumb: ill be HGV part 2:lol: thats the plan anyhow


----------



## d4ead

your well on your way fella, well on your way.


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Im under pats command:thumb: ill be HGV part 2:lol: thats the plan anyhow


What're your chest and waist now, Dan?

Mine are 53 and 37...


----------



## d4ead

haha thats bad my gut is 1 inch bigger and my chest is 7 inches smaller rofl


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> What're your chest and waist now, Dan?
> 
> Mine are 53 and 37...


Damn... Arnie was a 57" chest!


----------



## d4ead

well you cant win them all can you


----------



## Dsahna

Goes to get tape measure:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ok id guess.

dans your arms are 2 inches bigger then me

i recon your chest is 2 inches bigger

i recon your gut is 2 inches smaller.

now give me your figures so i can see if im right


----------



## Dsahna

Chest 52 (ive been 53,must be leaner:whistling: )

Arms 18.5

Waist 39:cursing: WTF

Shoulders 59 :thumbdown:

Calfs 17.5

Thighs 27 (dont know if thats good or bad)


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Chest 52 (ive been 53,must be leaner:whistling: )
> 
> Arms 18.5
> 
> Waist 39:cursing: WTF
> 
> Shoulders 59 :thumbdown:
> 
> Calfs 17.5
> 
> Thighs 27 (dont know if thats good or bad)


Arghh! I gotta work harder or he'll beat me! mg:


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Arghh! I gotta work harder or he'll beat me! mg:


My arms need the most work,yours are 22 ffs:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Chest 52 (ive been 53,must be leaner:whistling: )
> 
> *6 inches bigger*
> 
> Arms 18.5
> 
> *1 inch bigger*
> 
> Waist 39:cursing: WTF
> 
> *1 inch bigger*
> 
> Shoulders 59 :thumbdown:
> 
> *
> how the fuk do you measure shoulders?*
> 
> Calfs 17.5
> 
> *1 inch bigger*
> 
> Thighs 27 (dont know if thats good or bad)
> 
> *6 inches bigger*


big pup aint ya lover boy


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> My arms need the most work,yours are 22 ffs:thumb:


Nearer a true 20 now as I've lost some flab!  Must work harder!


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> big pup aint ya lover boy


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! P


----------



## d4ead

thats it im buying a new tape measure grrrrr


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks deadreally appreciated mate,just measure around shoulders the same way as chest:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

If I put my measurements it will make you ALL feel much better hahahaha!


----------



## Cheese

D4eads. Your thighs are 21"?!

Surely not!


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Thanks deadreally appreciated mate,just measure around shoulders the same way as chest:thumbup1:


in that case your 6 inches bigger then me there too.

you totally dwarf me dude


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> D4eads. Your thighs are 21"?!
> 
> Surely not!


not far off that mate (ive exagerated a little to make dsahna feel even better), legs have not had much training at all. i didnt train them at all for the first 2 years. then only light **** every other week. and just when i got my training all sorted this year, my knee was so bad i still couldn't squat.

skinny girls legs, buts thats ok, im working on it. started squatting again, last night.

my training before January was a joke, not that i realised it at the time. As was my diet.


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Thanks deadreally appreciated mate,just measure around shoulders the same way as chest:thumbup1:


Seems we're a similar size, Dan... :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> in that case your 6 inches bigger then me there too.
> 
> you totally dwarf me dude


No far from it 22.5" but i get the pi55 royal ripped out of me for having skinny legs

My Gaffa's exact words... "If Bob Geldoff saw them he'd through a concert"


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> my training before January was a joke, not that i realised it at the time. As was my diet.


I sorted myself out about 5 months ago.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> No far from it 22.5" but i get the pi55 royal ripped out of me for having skinny legs
> 
> My Gaffa's exact words... "If Bob Geldoff saw them he'd through a concert"


i always wear jeans so shush no one knows....


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Seems we're a similar size, Dan... :thumb:


I want your guns though patrick


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> I want your guns though patrick


They're yours, Dan. Where?


----------



## Dsahna

Attached to my shoulders:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

that ok cos i want dans arms


----------



## Prodiver

MMMMMMMMM! Huge hugs all round! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Everyones bigger than me in every department....I suspect you're all on multi-vits or something...or how else could it be possible....I feel very small and insignicant now....


----------



## Cheese

You need some Tribulus Terrestris down your neck and a steroid drink CNP propeptide is a good one.


----------



## d4ead

awww ian write your age down then your bigger then everyone except prodiver....


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> You need some Tribulus Terrestris down your neck and a steroid drink CNP propeptide is a good one.


i know you joking but i loved trib put an inch on my dick awesome


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> Been very inspired by the likes of jw, con and scott.


Ah music to my ears:lol:

Nice journal:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> You need some Tribulus Terrestris down your neck and a steroid drink CNP propeptide is a good one.


Will I get roid rage though?



d4ead said:


> awww ian write your age down then your bigger then everyone except prodiver....


LOL....funny cvnt :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Con said:


> Ah music to my ears:lol:
> 
> Nice journal:thumbup1:


thanks a lot con mate  youshould hang out and spam some your dry humor would go down a treat.



IanStu said:


> Will I get roid rage though?
> 
> LOL....funny cvnt :lol:


hahahaha sorry ian mate


----------



## robisco11

I feel your journal will now become like an old, abandoned, broken down house.....sperm is where its at now!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I won't desert you my Hi Viz buddy!


----------



## d4ead

why thank you tan see robisco not everyone's as fickle as you


----------



## robisco11

d4ead said:


> why thank you tan see robisco not everyone's as fickle as you


 :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Just to keep your thread active mate. How the training?


----------



## d4ead

It will be shoulders in the morning mate with some tricep work chucked in..

All be good fun.

So by the time you read this the post below will probably be my training log...


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> It will be shoulders in the morning mate with some tricep work chucked in..
> 
> All be good fun.
> 
> So by the time you read this the post below will probably be my training log...


This week I 'ave mostly been eating taramasalata.


----------



## d4ead

ok well i still feel sick and im ****ting through the eye of a needle, what feels like some kinda of firewater. Not good still onwards and upwards...

*shoulder press (smith machine)*

15 x 50kg

12 x 80kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 100kg + 12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg + 8 x 50kg

8 x 70kg 8 x 50kg

*lateral raises (machine)*

12 x 36kg

12 x 56kg

8 x 86kg

6 x 91kg + 8 x 56kg (first time maxing out this machine)

*triceps extension*

12 x 56kg

8 x 76kg

8 x 86kg

8 x 96kg + 4 x 56kg

*triceps pull-downs*

10 x 36kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 46kg

10 x 50kg

not to bad shoulders felt pumped to fuk after the presses. looked reasonably hench in mirror. All good.


----------



## Cheese

I wondered if you posted your routine up in your own journal as well as the joint one.

Thought you might have abandoned yourself.


----------



## d4ead

haha nah a cheap copy paste buddy


----------



## d4ead

ohh look im at number 9

now rep me up to 8 hehe


----------



## Cheese

Hijack - D4 have you ever take test e or eq?

........second thoughts i'll take this to the Sperm journ


----------



## d4ead

rofl

e yes eq no


----------



## bigbob33

Another good workout buddy! You're putting me to shame


----------



## d4ead

haha but i dont have your dashing good looks bob


----------



## bigbob33

d4ead said:


> haha but i dont have your dashing good looks bob


I see you've been talking to my mum:lol: any plans today mate?


----------



## d4ead

my days over bob to bed now right after my morning tommy tank


----------



## bigbob33

Happy days


----------



## d4ead

ahhhh yeh thats better


----------



## d4ead

good night everyone, i wanna wake up being number 8.....


----------



## M_at

You would but apparently I've given you too much loving recently so I need to give some to the people above you.


----------



## Cheese

M_at said:


> You would but apparently I've given you too much loving recently so I need to give some to the people above you.


Are you sure it didn't say "You need to spread the love, Rep Cheese or the lord will striketh down upon thee"?


----------



## d4ead

haha seems everyone has t spread the love more


----------



## Dsahna

Anyone got any spare love i can borrow


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Anyone got any spare love i can borrow


*Always love for you Dan* .. :thumb:

*Morning* *D4ead ...you off to work soon...why not jack it all in and come live in another world..* :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Cheese said:


> Are you sure it didn't say "You need to spread the love, Rep Cheese or the lord will striketh down upon thee"?


No it says "That cheese lump needs to rep you first to prove he's a good sort and then he'll get reps back. Oh and you still haven't tarted around enough to rep d4ead yet."


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> *Always love for you Dan* .. :thumb:
> 
> *Morning* *D4ead ...you off to work soon...why not jack it all in and come live in another world..* :whistling:


in a flash handsome..... if it wasnt for this pesky wife and kids.... still i am being made redundant next year.


----------



## d4ead

right off to work catch you play boys and girls later


----------



## d4ead

right ok still sick, still ****ing. yuk

*deadlift*

12 x 90kg warm up (sl)

10 x 110 (sl)

5 x 120

5 x 130

4 x 140

1 x 160

1 x 165 (straps)

1 x 170 failed all the way up but didnt lock shoulders back (straps)

*chins*

3 x 10

*rows*

12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

6 x 113kg

*bicep curls*

10 x 15kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 10kg

6 x 25kg + 6 x 10kg

im fooked. im going home to rest, i hope i feel better by monday.

did you spot the new pb's on deadlift


----------



## d4ead

crappy diet cos i feel so sick im struggling to eat

meal 1 - protein shake + oats

meal 2 - chicken breast brown rice veg

meal 3 - casein shake oats

meal 4 - chicken breast brown rice and veg

meal 5 - chicken breast brown rice and veg

meal 6 - rice pudding

meal 7 - protein shake

train

meal 8 casein shake


----------



## M_at

I'd hate to see a good day then!

Thats a better diet than many you see in the diet thread!


----------



## d4ead

not sure what i got out of it mat, most of it went down the loo in a banana milk shake style


----------



## Cheese

Er... I nearly chucked just reading that!


----------



## d4ead

yeh that would have looked similar as well


----------



## Cheese

Probably after my breakfast shake!

I had banana whey in it.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning chaps

that's similar to my diet when I can't be bothered to eat!


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> not sure what i got out of it mat, most of it went down the loo in a banana milk shake style


Ahh - squitzy. You have my sympathy.

If its continuing drop the protein right back for one day and eat starchy carbs and some sugary ****.

I find that knocks me back into my normal can eat anything state.


----------



## Dsahna

Nowt wrong there dead,ive seen me have a day of total shakes when ive been ill mate


----------



## robisco11

I have shakes loads, even when im not ill


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:


----------



## d4ead

i missed one cos id run out of reflex refresh


----------



## robisco11

d4ead said:


> i missed one cos id run out of reflex refresh


ahhh great minds....just having one now...rhubarb:


----------



## IanStu

dont start moaning at me about reps....I've tried to do you...but I'm fvcked for 24 hours


----------



## M_at

robisco11 said:


> ahhh great minds....just having one now...rhubarb:


Now a rhubarb shake I have to try.

Do reflex do taster size packs (1kg or less)?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> ahhh great minds....just having one now...rhubarb:


How scrummy is this????? :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> How scrummy is this????? :thumb:


so nice WHILE your drinking them...its after, they get a bit toooooo rhubarby!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nooooooooooo...they are ace!


----------



## robisco11

They get an 8/10...


----------



## ElfinTan

I can live with that score!


----------



## d4ead

i need to buy some more, i like reflex refresh, i drink them while i work out.


----------



## dmcc

Considering how crap you're feeling, that's a damn good workout.


----------



## A.U.K

Evening ladies..how are we alla this soggy evening..


----------



## ElfinTan

Wet! 

Just got outta the bath!


----------



## A.U.K

oooh lovely, now get your man to cream you all over...I smell a night of Lurve..


----------



## robisco11

A.U.K said:


> oooh lovely, now get your man to cream you all over...I smell a night of Lurve..


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


*I meant that to Tan in the nicest possible way, as in with some nice smelling body creme*

*..dont be so smutty Rob..I feel a spanking coming your way young man..* :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Haha my journal the love fest...

Thanks a lot dmcc mate, still baby weights compared to you. I'm so gonna be the smallest weakest person in the pub on the 2nd. Looking forward to meeting you.

I can't remember the last romantic night I had........... no a really can't, I was planning on writeing some crazy date like 1997 but I actualy can't remember a single romantic night at all.

My current idea of romance is to lube my hands first. Sad so so sad.

Well I have two days to recover before chest/bicep day. I'm hoping, ill be better by then.


----------



## dmcc

You're too kind. We're not that far apart on bench...


----------



## d4ead

If I actualy new what I was doing with deads id probably improve a bit. I seem to do all the work with my back.


----------



## d4ead

Well may as well post my bollox diet for the night..

Meal 1 - protein shake and oats

Meal 2 - chciken breast rice veg

Meal 3 - casein shake and oats

Meal 4 - chicken breast rice veg

Meal 5 - chicken breast rice veg

Meal 6 - cream dounut

Meal 7 - rice pudding

Meal8 - protein shake

Meal 9 - casein shake

Yes yes I know, ill be better soon


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy you going to wish me happy birthday or what?


----------



## d4ead

have a very very happy birthday bob

pop over ill cook you a bbq and get you a drink


----------



## robisco11

happy birthday big man!


----------



## Dsahna

Happy birthday bob mate:bounce:

:beer:


----------



## IanStu

happy birthday Bob...so you gonna change ya name from bigbob33 to bigbob35...something about the trade description act I think


----------



## d4ead

no no you have it wrong the 33 was the chin count not the age.....


----------



## A.U.K

bigbob33 said:


> Morning buddy you going to wish me happy birthday or what?


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Bob, Happy birthday to yooooooou

Have a good one Bob.. :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Seriously it's too much kindness.....


----------



## d4ead

yup hes drunk already


----------



## d4ead

despite my efforts last night i didnt get a second of sleep. this morning my gut is the worst its been so far i feel like **** so i basically retired back to my bedroom and spent the whole day feeling sorry for myself in bed.

taking anti diarrhoea tablets has not yet helped.

I have to work tonight then its supposed to be chest/bicep in the morning...


----------



## dmcc

Don't go to the gym. Don't train when you're feeling so physically ill, you'll do yourself no favours.


----------



## M_at

What he says - and modify the diet to keep the harder to process stuff out, keep it simple with plenty of simple carbs for energy right now!


----------



## IanStu

they are right mate...dont even think about training.....make sure you drink like a thing that drinks alot...and like Mat says eat sugary crap.....and rest

Hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Cheese

Sorry your not feeling better bud, like the others said... rest up and get well before you train again.

Your body recovers when your asleep so get as much of it as possible.

Best wishes

Jay


----------



## KINGKONG24

hi mate, journal looks good..havent logged on for a while


----------



## BigDom86

hello


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> they are right mate...dont even think about training.....make sure you drink like a thing that drinks alot...and like Mat says eat sugary crap.....and rest
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon





Cheese said:


> Sorry your not feeling better bud, like the others said... rest up and get well before you train again.
> 
> Your body recovers when your asleep so get as much of it as possible.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jay


sorry guys but like bigdom i cant do that the call of the gym is just to strong for me to resist. God damn it i want a new record on chest in the morning..... ill take a bucket with me.



KINGKONG24 said:


> hi mate, journal looks good..havent logged on for a while


thanks for checking me out again kong we update daily 



BigDom86 said:


> hello


welcome home my lost brother, now dont do the naughty thing again. we have missed you and it felt like years rather then just 7 days.


----------



## d4ead

right had a good session this morning

did incline first

*incline bench*

12 x 50kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

6 x 110kg

6 x 120kg (NEWPB) + 12 x 50kg

*flat bench*

15 x 50kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

4 x 130kg (NEWPB) + 12 x 50kg

*decline (machine)*

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 23kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 23kg

*dumbbell curls*

10 x 10kg

10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg + 8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

*cable curl thingy's to head*

8 x 23kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 32kg


----------



## jw007

d4ead said:


> right had a good session this morning
> 
> did incline first
> 
> *incline bench*
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 10 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 6 x 110kg
> 
> 6 x 120kg (NEWPB) + 12 x 50kg
> 
> *flat bench*
> 
> 15 x 50kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 6 x 120kg
> 
> 4 x 130kg (NEWPB) + 12 x 50kg
> 
> *decline (machine)*
> 
> 12 x 96kg
> 
> 12 x 96kg
> 
> 12 x 96kg
> 
> *cable crossovers*
> 
> 8 x 23kg
> 
> 8 x 27kg
> 
> 8 x 23kg
> 
> *dumbbell curls*
> 
> 10 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg
> 
> 10 x 10kg + 8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg
> 
> *cable curl thingy's to head*
> 
> 8 x 23kg
> 
> 8 x 27kg
> 
> 8 x 32kg


your program is sh1t, your doing way too much

I promise I will anserw super old pm later tonight


----------



## d4ead

jw007 said:


> your program is sh1t, your doing way too much
> 
> I promise I will anserw super old pm later tonight


what one its so old ive forgotten it......

yeh but bare in mind that the first few sets are basically warm ups....

see your supposed to be my mentor and guiding me, i dont know what i pay you for.. ohhh hang on.


----------



## bigbob33

That looks nice and heavy mate, you've got me on bench!


----------



## d4ead

Not heavy enougth for jw, rofl.....

He wants less of everything and higher numbers.

Could probably go a bit higher too, next week.


----------



## BigDom86

stronger than me. dont get what your going on about in my journal tbh, i could only get out 120kg on the flat smith for 4 reps this week :/


----------



## d4ead

I can't remember what I wrote tbh ill have to go and check.

You normaly beat me strength wise in everything dom.


----------



## BigDom86

no i meant how your saying im stronger than you. im not, you bench more, deadlift more etc etc


----------



## d4ead

Well there's no doubt I'm catching you mate, I guess we will find out when we finaly get to train together.

Thought you hit 180 on deads your first time?

I'm trying to catch up with dan lol the beast.


----------



## d4ead

Ok diet,

Well today fuked up because I slept through my first 2 meals ohh dear

Meal 1 - protein shake, oats

Meal 2 - casein shake, oats

Meal 3 - 2 x chicken breasts, rice, mixed veg

Meal 4 - roast chicken, mixed veg, 2 roast potatoes

Meal 5 - rice pudding

Meal 6 - protein shake

Train

Meal 7 - casein shake

Haha what can I say, you can only do what you can do. Should be back to standard tonight I hope. Squats in morning will post how I do, soon as I'm home.

Will be **** I'm sure, as the night has gone on I've also realised I was in fact not better just empty.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning my friend, how are you?

I'm back at work now 2 weeks fly's by.....


----------



## M_at

Squats first thing in the morning - how I love them so 

Going to do that myself today - not heavy as they're supersetted but that just makes them more fun.


----------



## d4ead

hey guys right update

*squats*

12 x 50kg atg

8 x 70 atg

8 x 90 (half atg half parallel)

6 x 100kg parallel

12 x 60kg atg

man disappointing but i got made back pump after my seconds set (is that normal or a sign of bad form?)

*leg curls*

12 x 56kg

8 x 79kg

6 x 100kg

12 x 50kg

continued back pump caused issues with these as well.

*leg extensions*

12 x 75kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 113kg (maxed) + 12 x 56kg

*calf raises*

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

that was it. not to bad i guess, my knees held up well but there were well strapped.


----------



## d4ead

good morning bob, good morning mat.....

sorry to hear the holiday is up bob, work suks


----------



## A.U.K

Morning d4ead mate, morning bob..


----------



## d4ead

hey andy mate you ok?


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> hey andy mate you ok?


Morning d4ead, yes I am fine, I did burn the candle a bit at bth ends but I couldnt sleep so whats a boy gonna do.. 

Just gathering my senses with my morning tea..lovely sunny morning.

You feeling better mate?


----------



## Jux

Nice 100kg for reps on leg curl:thumbup1:, you must be getting some right horse legs developing.


----------



## d4ead

i dont understand how im so weak on squats yet have good power on curls and extensions very odd. My skinny little girl legs are growing slowly though.


----------



## Cheese

Just a quick question bro... when you say 100kg squat is it including the bar or is it 50kg each side?


----------



## d4ead

i include the bar in my figures mate, full size Olympic is about 20kg, but the smith machine is only 10kg and there's another 5 foot Olympic that only 10kg.

but all my figures include the weight of the bar.


----------



## d4ead

its injection day so bare with me for a few mins


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> i include the bar in my figures mate, full size Olympic is about 20kg, but the smith machine is only 10kg and there's another 5 foot Olympic that only 10kg.
> 
> but all my figures include the weight of the bar.


The smith machine i use hasn't got a bar weight written on it.

Nor have the olympic bars for that matter, not sure what they weigh.


----------



## d4ead

all done, and no ones here so fook it im off to bed. Catch you boys later have a good day and all that.

left ass cheek 2ml tren (400mg)

right ass cheek 1.5ml test (600mg)

night guys 

ps nearly out of tren eek


----------



## Cheese

Nighty night.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> The smith machine i use hasn't got a bar weight written on it.
> 
> Nor have the olympic bars for that matter, not sure what they weigh.


in general a full size 7' Olympic bar will be around 20kg

a 6 foot olympic i count as around 10kg

i think its pretty standard to include the weights of the bar, and when i read other figures i assume they too have calculated the bar in.

Id be interested in other views on this because its possible you have lifted more then i have given you credit for.

the smith machine i looked up on the web 

just take a note of the make and check it out good old google.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> in general a full size 7' Olympic bar will be around 20kg
> 
> a 6 foot olympic i count as around 10kg
> 
> i think its pretty standard to include the weights of the bar, and when i read other figures i assume they too have calculated the bar in.
> 
> Id be interested in other views on this because its possible you have lifted more then i have given you credit for.
> 
> *the smith machine i looked up on the web*
> 
> just take a note of the make and check it out good old google.


Good thinking batman, i like your style (you've already had your reps).

I recon your right about it being standard to include the bar as folks on here aren't gonna do themselves out of 10/20kgs


----------



## bigbob33

I always include the bar


----------



## Dsahna

Got to be done if the bar is a ton weight


----------



## BigDom86

sometimes the smith bar is actually heavier. in my gym one smith bar is 30kg due to the extra parts on the sides.

good lifting dead, squats give me that lower back pumps which is why i usually do them last if i do them at all. prefer leg press


----------



## d4ead

interesting to know that im not the only one getting back pumps on squats. least that hopefully means it wasn't just truly bad form


----------



## IanStu

interested to hear about the bar weights....I've never counted them in my lifts, never realy thought about it....I'm gonna from now on though...makes my lifts seem better

Nice session Death.....looks about exactly what I'm planning later....I've never got a back pump though...maybe I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> interested to hear about the bar weights....I've never counted them in my lifts, never realy thought about it....I'm gonna from now on though...makes my lifts seem better
> 
> Nice session Death.....looks about exactly what I'm planning later....I've never got a back pump though...maybe I'm doing something wrong


Because I asked one simple question people will give you more respect.

I have increased your 1 rep max by 20kgs faster then any personal trainer could have.

Rep me when your ready :tongue:


----------



## d4ead

i doubt that ian, its probably me 

and now dom as well. rofl


----------



## ElfinTan

Hello Poppet!

I never used to include the weight of the bar then was informed that i should.....squat went up by 20kg:thumb: Happy fecking days! I always include them now although I think our beautiful Texas Power Bar weighs a tad more than 20kg!


----------



## d4ead

nice, the weights i stated are just examples and do vary wildly.


----------



## d4ead

Diet goes from bad to worse ffs still ill be getting ****ed with winger in 12 hours time so days diet may as well be bollox

Meal 1 - protein shake oats

Meal 2 - casein shake

Meal 3 - yoguart

Meal 4 - lamb meatballs, 2 spoons mash, rice pudding

Meal 5 - protein shake

Meal 6 - casein shake

Ffs I almost gave up solid food. Ill sleep for 4-5 hours then get up and start my walk to meet winger and the boys. See everyone there, if you want my mobile please pm me and ill let you know.

God forgive me because my liver and kidneys won't......


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate, good luck with the shindig tonight


----------



## d4ead

thanks bobby and a good morning to you


----------



## Dsahna

Do us proud dead mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> Diet goes from bad to worse ffs still ill be getting ****ed with winger in 12 hours time so days diet may as well be bollox
> 
> Meal 1 - protein shake oats
> 
> Meal 2 - casein shake
> 
> Meal 3 - yoguart
> 
> Meal 4 - lamb meatballs, 2 spoons mash, rice pudding
> 
> Meal 5 - protein shake
> 
> Meal 6 - casein shake
> 
> Ffs I almost gave up solid food. Ill sleep for 4-5 hours then get up and start my walk to meet winger and the boys. See everyone there, if you want my mobile please pm me and ill let you know.
> 
> God forgive me because my liver and kidneys won't......


 Rather you than me, if I have a session on the booze whilst doing test,tren cycle I'm always blown up like a baloon in the morning.


----------



## d4ead

i dont drink so this is a first for me.

if i do bloat out ill get pics


----------



## ZAXXXXX

In the morning my hands look horrendously bloated If I've overdone it the night before.:eek:


----------



## ElfinTan

Have a grand time Chikadee!


----------



## d4ead

thanks hon


----------



## Dsahna

Show them pussy lightweights how to drink deadite style:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Poor d4ead...he'll never be seen again...he'll be sadly missed for sure....wonder if his reps are up for grabs?


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Poor d4ead...he'll never be seen again...he'll be sadly missed for sure....wonder if his reps are up for grabs?


*He'll be alright he's a big lad and can look after himself I'm sure..*


----------



## Cheese

Dead - if your reading this you have survived. The year is 2014. It is the 4th of May. You have been in a comer for the past 4 and a half years.

We have managed to keep your thread going... just.

Ian has turned into a muppet and Andy has sprouted wings.

Dan hasn't changed but then he was old before his time anyway.

It all started when you went drinking with JW and Winger to name a few. There was a drink off and you lost.

Welcome back Bro.


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: old before my time indeed:thumb:remember our 'do i look old? :crying: ' conversation:wink:


----------



## M_at

Are you not awake yet? Good to meet you last night mate!


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> :lol: old before my time indeed:thumb:remember our 'do i look old? :crying: ' conversation:wink:


If i'd have left you out you would have been upset.


----------



## d4ead

well boys i made it, and i kicked ass.

i was the first one there and the last to leave.

i had 2 pints before winger turned up, then had dinner and a pint with winger and his lovely wife.

then db and his mrs turn up and shortly after the rest slowly arrive.

The place turfed us out at 11.30 and most made there way home, hungry for more chris1, tainted, and zara headed to a club no idea what one i was far to waisted to tell at that point.

We got turfed out of there at 230 and teh rest split on me.

bah lightweights

i end up home at 4am. 12 hours session.


----------



## Bettyboo

Glad you enjoyed - when is the next one??


----------



## d4ead

dont know but we will have to do it again.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

A bit further north and I might come and show you all how to drink


----------



## d4ead

its gonna take me about 6 months to recover from this one


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell lol Patrick only pointed you out at about 11pm so didn't get chance to chat. Station was closed so could have come out clubbing but didn't know where everyone had gone! Argh . . .


----------



## d4ead

typical babe, i didnt see you at all. I dont know where we went either so your not alone


----------



## ares1

FPMSL! 4am!!!

Well done mate - reps for that LOL! hows the head?


----------



## M_at

Hola Bek!

I am now at work and trying to decide whether I am still drunk or am now hung over.


----------



## Beklet

Didn't see me? I was the blonde that wasn't Zara lol. And my hair is curly


----------



## d4ead

ive just eaten a big greasy omelette and still feel sick rofl

head ok juts guts


----------



## d4ead

i have to be honest i didnt even really speak to zara until we were all that was left. i was so far gone by the time you guys showed up.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone mate:wink:worried for nothing bigman


----------



## d4ead

i was told i was quite and shy and not like the load mouth cvnt i pretend to be on the forum at all.


----------



## Beklet

Lol that's what Winger said to me too


----------



## Cheese

Further north and not on a school night and i'm there.

Would maybe even come to london if it was on a friday or saturday instead of thursday.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> i was told i was quite and shy and not like the load mouth cvnt i pretend to be on the forum at all.


Im not surprised bigmanim quiet too


----------



## d4ead

anyoe ever watched true blood? its kinda like vampire eastenders.


----------



## Dsahna

Never heard of it:lol:any good?


----------



## d4ead

nope, its one of those its that bad you have to watch it type things.


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha my lass watches **** every night,thats why im never off this:thumbup1:

Emmerdale:mad:


----------



## d4ead

haha


----------



## Dsahna

Corrie:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

:crying: jeremy kyle :crying:


----------



## d4ead

ohhh dear god you just crossed the line pal JK does not get mentioned in my fuking thread.

big joe's fine but not mine


----------



## BigDom86

so you made it  any good stories?


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha its on now,this second


----------



## d4ead

ohh yes dom loads


----------



## MissBC

d4ead said:


> i had 2 pints before winger turned up, then had dinner and a pint with winger and his lovely wife.
> 
> then *db and his mrs turn up* and shortly after the rest slowly arrive.


i have a name THANK YOU VERY MUCH :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

yeh sorry honey im still in a state and i could not think of your nick here for love nor money. all i could remember was how hot you were and how huge he was


----------



## d4ead

lucky bastard


----------



## MissBC

d4ead said:


> yeh sorry honey im still in a state and i could not think of your nick here for love nor money. all i could remember was how hot you were and how huge he was





d4ead said:


> lucky bastard


awwwwww bless your cottons :laugh:

was nice to meet you :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

and you hon.

was great to meet everyone actually.

even if i do feel like death warmed up, i really dont think my shoulder workout today will be up to anything rofl


----------



## DB

d4ead said:


> yeh sorry honey im still in a state and i could not think of your nick here for love nor money. *all i could remember was how hot you were *and how huge he was


Briar was the Brunette one, you know that yeah???? :confused1: :lol:



d4ead said:


> yeh sorry honey im still in a state and i could not think of your nick here for love nor money. all i could remember was how hot you were and *how huge he was*


  cheers mate :rockon:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Briar was the Brunette one, you know that yeah???? :confused1: :lol:


FCUK YOU :cursing:

i dont know why i bother anymore


----------



## d4ead

its true i never gave you credit on how fookin huge you were till i saw you in the flesh very impressive.


----------



## DB

:innocent:



MissBC said:


> FCUK YOU :cursing:
> 
> i dont know why i bother anymore


Mwahahahahahaah :innocent:


----------



## Prodiver

You are impressively big DB - MMMMMMMM!

Good to meet you and Bri again - didn't get a chance to ask you about your bike tumble - was the R1 damaged!?


----------



## DB

Prodiver said:


> You are impressively big DB - MMMMMMMM!
> 
> Good to meet you and Bri again - didn't get a chance to ask you about your bike tumble - was the R1 damaged!?


Cheers mate!

Yes it was on the R1, not too much damage to be fair, just scratched tank, fairing ans seat unit so got away ok!


----------



## Prodiver

DB said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Yes it was on the R1, not too much damage to be fair, just scratched tank, fairing ans seat unit so got away ok!


Phew! Not cheap though!

So long as you're OK - legs aren't so easy to replace!


----------



## MissBC

Prodiver said:


> You are impressively big DB - MMMMMMMM!


hands off prodiver hes mine :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

MissBC said:


> hands off prodiver hes mine :laugh:


Something tells me you've nothing to worry about! :laugh:


----------



## MissBC

Prodiver said:


> Something tells me you've nothing to worry about! :laugh:


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hahahahahahahahahaha

what something?


----------



## Prodiver

MissBC said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> what something?


Indefinable body language?


----------



## MissBC

Prodiver said:


> Indefinable body language?


awwwww i see :thumb: whoop whoop :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

Evening píss head


----------



## Dsahna

Looking awesome in the pics mate


----------



## d4ead

hey dmcc, im still feeling sick rofl.

thanks tan line super meister.


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> anyoe ever watched true blood? its kinda like vampire eastenders.


yes I watch it...but only for the sex...the story lines a bit crap but still keep watching it...plenty of flesh


----------



## M_at

Lordy you people still feeling sick - I've been to work and done a chest workout for the first time ever!


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> yes I watch it...but only for the sex...the story lines a bit crap but still keep watching it...plenty of flesh


hot naked red-neck chicks yummy


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy, how you feeling?


----------



## d4ead

right back from the gym

standby for update ......

just administering protein shake...


----------



## d4ead

right here we go....

*dead lift*

5 x 100kg (sl)

5 x 130kg

1 x 160kg

1 x 170kg

*1 x 180kg* (all the way up0 but failed lock out) *(PB)*

NO STRAPS

*all is looking good for my 10kg a week increase at this rate i should hit 200kg in just 6 weeks of starting dead lifts. My original aim was 180 by xmas. Ive smashed that.

*barbell rows (first try ever)*

5 x 100

5 x 100

4 x 100

*tbar pulldowns*

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

3 x 107kg + 6 x 50kg

*this really hit the lats, never felt any exercise in the lats as good as this before.


----------



## d4ead

hope that looks better ohh great black god jw007


----------



## d4ead

ps after drinking an estimated 16 pints of strong cider and 1 smirnof ice on Wednesday night, my diet consisted of bollox all yesterday.

Although i did go out for dinner late last night and had steak and chips. YES AND CHIPS.


----------



## bigbob33

Nice workout mate! And good work with the chips


----------



## Dsahna

180:thumb: huge lifting mateyim green

Steak and chips is proper bodybuilders food,staple as fcuk:thumbup1:

Welldone


----------



## d4ead

had to be done bobby had to be done. So did the onion rings and peppercorn sauce.


----------



## d4ead

thanks dan mate, i want that 200 in 6 weeks. Id be proud if i can hit that.


----------



## M_at

Nice work on the 180 mate  Now no smashing through 200 too soon :lol:


----------



## jw007

d4ead said:


> right here we go....
> 
> *dead lift*
> 
> 5 x 100kg (sl)
> 
> 5 x 130kg
> 
> 1 x 160kg
> 
> 1 x 170kg
> 
> *1 x 180kg* (all the way up0 but failed lock out) *(PB)*
> 
> NO STRAPS
> 
> *all is looking good for my 10kg a week increase at this rate i should hit 200kg in just 6 weeks of starting dead lifts. My original aim was 180 by xmas. Ive smashed that.
> 
> *barbell rows (first try ever)*
> 
> 5 x 100
> 
> 5 x 100
> 
> 4 x 100
> 
> *tbar pulldowns*
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 3 x 107kg + 6 x 50kg
> 
> *this really hit the lats, never felt any exercise in the lats as good as this before.


Thats more like it mate:thumb:

Job done


----------



## d4ead

jw007 said:


> Thats more like it mate:thumb:
> 
> Job done


thanks boss


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Nice work on the 180 mate  Now no smashing through 200 too soon :lol:


haha i told you id do 180kg this week, you may have stayed silent but i know you doubted me....

200 here i come.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> thanks dan mate, i want that 200 in 6 weeks. Id be proud if i can hit that.


Mate,you will no problem,its an average of less than 4kg per week:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Mate,you will no problem,its an average of less than 4kg per week:thumbup1:


6 weeks from start done 3 already 

so next week 190kg

and then if i can

week after that 200kg then i have 1 extra week if i fail

as week 1 = 160

week 2 = 170

week 3 = 180


----------



## Dsahna

Fùck it,youll still hit it!!!


----------



## Cheese

Fair play D4 you've flown through the weight in 3 weeks!


----------



## d4ead

im sure when big dom posted his old signature he said 180 on his first ever deadlift attempt. its p*ssed me off big time that i didnt beat that.


----------



## Dsahna

That was bs,werent it dom:lol:


----------



## Cheese

Dom would never talk bs... how very dare you :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Na,honest, thinking back there was an aroma of shìte in the air the exact moment the 180 was claimed:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

either way 3 weeks im happy with now lets surpass it


----------



## BigDom86

one thing i do is dont lie. in all seriousness im the most honest person you will meet. on the first time of deadlifting i did pull up 180kg (4plates a side) for 1 rep off the floor.


----------



## d4ead

see told you all. hope you noticed there was no doubt from this corner dom ...


----------



## BigDom86

thank you dead reps to you. almost feel like negging cheese and dshana, betas eh


----------



## d4ead

haha, well im sure they believed you really and were just trying to cheer me up


----------



## Cheese

Thats a 200kg deadlift mate don't out do yourself.

Edit: Sorry i'm talking sh!t and can't count


----------



## d4ead

your own weights figures suddenly make much more seance now cheese.


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> thank you dead reps to you. almost feel like negging cheese and dshana, *betas* eh


That cut me deep... way below the belt.

There I was while you were banned, spamming your thread to keep it going and look how you show gratitude. You drop the B bomb on me :no:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> your own weights figures suddenly make much more seance now cheese.


Ha F*cking ha. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I can't wait to start heavy deads again.....bllx to having a thick waist....I've never had a skinny one anyway so it's not like I'm going to miss it is it??????

160kg's my aim before Jan which wouldn't be bad for an awd burd...i'll lock mine out though ;0) x


----------



## d4ead

fuk you


----------



## d4ead

show off


----------



## d4ead

:001_tt2:


----------



## BigDom86

ive started doing rack deadlifts from knee height instead of deads for back, i find it much better for back stimulation that full deads where i seem to try and use legs and momentum more,.

btw Tan hows Paul doing, havnt heard much in a while


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> ive started doing rack deadlifts from knee height instead of deads for back, i find it much better for back stimulation that full deads where i seem to try and use legs and momentum more,.
> 
> btw Tan hows Paul doing, havnt heard much in a while


I always trained deadlift as part of a leg routine, its half and half really when lifting from the floor imo.

Do you rate it as a good back exercise when done from knee height then?


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> fuk you





d4ead said:


> show off





d4ead said:


> :001_tt2:


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You love me really:whistling:



BigDom86 said:


> ive started doing rack deadlifts from knee height instead of deads for back, i find it much better for back stimulation that full deads where i seem to try and use legs and momentum more,.
> 
> btw Tan hows Paul doing, havnt heard much in a while


Paul is fine and dandy. Trying VERY hard to put on some weight. It's his biggest downfall. He is very good at eating very little so we ramming cals in anyway we can in high calorific foods/liquids. If he is to compete again he can't keep bringing the same package getting lean isn't the problem so packing on size is the only way to make the changes. I think he'd like to have a bash at the 202 before he's 50!


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> That cut me deep... way below the belt.
> 
> There I was while you were banned, spamming your thread to keep it going and look how you show gratitude. You drop the B bomb on me :no:


Me did to:crying:


----------



## d4ead

dont worry guys you will always be alpha compared to me..


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> dont worry guys you will always be alpha compared to me..


Not true mate,you look hench in the pics


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Not true mate,you look hench in the pics


....and we're back to 'manlove'! the circle of life..... :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Yeah deffinately hench! Bleary eyed but hench lol.


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> ....and we're back to 'manlove'! the circle of life..... :whistling:


Dinna worry tan,you are right up there on my list of lurve mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

theres more then enough of me to go around


----------



## BigDom86

Cheese said:


> I always trained deadlift as part of a leg routine, its half and half really when lifting from the floor imo.
> 
> Do you rate it as a good back exercise when done from knee height then?


yep if your deadlifting (or doing rack pulls) from the rack it just targets the back, much nicer than deadlifting off the floor. afterall im not a powerlifter so i do movements to get the maximum stimulation of the bodypart im training


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Dinna worry tan,you are right up there on my list of lurve mate:thumb:


Only coz I've got a deep voice and fit in your jeans FFS!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> yep if your deadlifting (or doing rack pulls) from the rack it just targets the back, much nicer than deadlifting off the floor. afterall im not a powerlifter so i do movements to get the maximum stimulation of the bodypart im training


I suppose squats hammer legs, so isolate the back more and do rack deads. Do you ever do these *pause while i find a pic.....*










I find these pretty damn good. Only i use a double d handle around the bar rather then whatever that guy is using. Sorry it wont shrink.


----------



## ElfinTan

I've done them, V handle grip too as it sits nicely in the bar! I quite like them for the mid section of the back. We also do a similar thing with the same handle and heavy dumbells!


----------



## pastanchicken

I started rack deads recently, I rate them too.

T bar rows are awesome


----------



## Cheese

dc55 said:


> T bar rows cheese..


I'll consider myself told shall I :confused1: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

i do t bars rows rarely. i do low row which is very similar.

with tbar rows i dont know what it is but for some reason it clicks in the middle of my chest :/ cant explain it but its really weird. might do them next back session actually as havnt done them in months


----------



## dmcc

G4 that's some damn good deadlifting. It's the chips that did it. You're on your way mate.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks dmcc mate, when you next get summond down to work out with joe give me a bell and ill tag along and see how the big boys play..


----------



## A.U.K

Morning d4ead mate..

I know you will be up and about..if not now but very soon..

Hope you had a good night mate..


----------



## d4ead

yeh im up and around mate . you have a good sleep?


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> yeh im up and around mate . you have a good sleep?


Like a baby, out like a light and in bed nice and early so I feel rested..

And you?


----------



## d4ead

Well I'm off to bed now so ill let you know. Work was ok....


----------



## A.U.K

Evening d4ead..hows it hanging..?


----------



## Dsahna

That avvy is awesome A:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Glad you like it, I couldnt not use it really could I...


----------



## Dsahna

Nope:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

TSK....it's like waking the dead :0)


----------



## Beklet

Natty fly-by.......


----------



## Dsahna




----------



## dmcc

Fatty fly by...


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha my ärse:lol:


----------



## M_at

Batty fly by...


----------



## dmcc

Scatty fly-by.

Where did I put my keys?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## Cheese

Morning bob, no sign of D4 so far this morning?


----------



## IanStu

maybe he's d4ead


----------



## Dsahna

D4ead,are you alive mate?or dead? Or pretending to be dead because youre d4ead,or you just cant be ärsed with us because your soul is dead while your living:confused1:


----------



## d4ead

sorry guys just got in missed you loads.

Theres been a little friction with the amount of time im on the pc and my wife....

Its also my youngests birthday today (shes now 4) and we had a party yesterday, and we have guests coming today as well.

On top of all that it was there first day back to school/nursery today so nervs have been frayed, and tempers short.

Thats said im good im ok and ill be hitting the gym in a bit.

I have just had the single worst week in about 3 years diet wise. Finished of with an extra large pizza for myself last night.

Heres hoping that i can get back ontrack this week.......

love and miss you all


----------



## Cheese

I know what you mean mate my missus cuts me the eyes everytime i look at the computer hense the lack of weekend posts. Its really effecting my rep whoring... somethings gonna crack soon, it may be her head.


----------



## IanStu

yeah same here....weekends are bad time for ukm for me....the missis keeps wanting us to spend time together...whats that all about


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> yeah same here....weekends are bad time for ukm for me....the missis keeps wanting us to spend time together...whats that all about


B!tch.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> B!tch.


too right....so selfish...and yet when I do want to spend time with her...in bed doing unspeakable things, she aint interested....wish women could learn to understand what men actualy want from a relationship...life would be alot easier


----------



## d4ead

sex, and someone to look after the kids and clean the house


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> sex, and someone to look after the kids and clean the house


spot on...what more is there


----------



## d4ead

if she could cook maybe but id rather eat the food that was prepared.


----------



## Cheese

Mines on this week which will be interesting as usually, she's a volotile mutha fvcka at the best of time.

The bonus obviously being if i behave i get bj's.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Mines on this week which will be interesting as usually, she's a volotile mutha fvcka at the best of time.
> 
> The bonus obviously being if i behave i get bj's.


I'd behave


----------



## d4ead

i hate if when women are on, theres so many times you can make them lick there own sh*t off your c*ck before they start to moan


----------



## ElfinTan

Morning boys:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

good morning .. please pretend the rest of page wasn't here... your stronger then us


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> good morning .. please pretend the rest of page wasn't here... your stronger then us


  And I lock out!!!!! xx

And cook!!!!


----------



## Cheese

If we all post a few time we'll go to page 40 and she'll never see the other posts


----------



## Cheese

Er might be to late following the i cook remark?!


----------



## Cheese

Say D4 don't you just love women, marvellous creatures:whistling:

Edit: Done, thank god for that


----------



## A.U.K

*Ahh the joys of Poof-dom..*

*
*

*
Morning Tan..*


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheese said:


> Er might be to late following the i cook remark?!





Cheese said:


> Say D4 don't you just love women, marvellous creatures:whistling:
> 
> Edit: Done, thank god for that


 xx:rolleyes:

I am pathologically untidy though...

And I don't get PMT's:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> *Ahh the joys of Poof-dom..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Morning Tan..*


Morning Poppet!!!!

Thanks for the cheery PM....jolly nice on a Monday morning x


----------



## d4ead

thats all good then, see your one of us tan not one of them


----------



## d4ead

right guys i have to go ill be around this afternoon.

love you all loads


----------



## Cheese

Peace out buddy


----------



## ElfinTan

Tata x


----------



## bigbob33

Bye bye


----------



## d4ead

right ok training drive by.......

*chest press*

12 x 90kg (just a warm up jw)

8 x 110kg (just a warm up jw)

2 x 130kg

*2 x 140kg (NEW PB)*

8 x 100kg

*incline bench*

8 x 90kg

4 x 110kg

4 x 110kg

12 x 50kg

*decline (machine)*

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

*cable crossovers*

12 x 27kg

4 x 32kg

4 x 32kg

*cable bicep curl thingys*

8 x 27kg

6 x 32kg

6 x 32kg

*bicep curls (dummbells)*

12 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

4 x 25kg + 6 x 12.5kg

bolloxed thats enough.

sorry jw no doubt thats still to much for you. I did my best to cut it down mate. New pb on chest press though got to be pleased with that ehh.


----------



## cellaratt

Just outta curiousty...why is the decline done on a machine with no range of reps or weight..?


----------



## Dsahna

140.................. :thumb :great lifting dead,that chest is awesome:wink:


----------



## d4ead

ok im disappointed with these i honestly feel like im going backwards and getting smaller.




























check out the fat still around the love handles area. although i think its a little tighter then it was. No not pleased at all. Still im a work in progress. I guess i have to just give it time ehh guys.


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> xx
> 
> I am pathologically untidy though...
> 
> And I don't get PMT's:thumbup1:


*Oh lord I am quite the reverse, I am pathologically tidy as you can see by my bedroom..I don't get PMT's either..*


----------



## d4ead

cellaratt said:


> Just outta curiousty...why is the decline done on a machine with no range of reps or weight..?


its because our crappy benches dont decline, and i dont like trying to balance them on things. I use a machine that i max out so i cant up the weight any. I just use it to stretch out really rather then as an exercise.


----------



## Dsahna

Bollox mate,your looking hench as fcuk around the shoulders/chest mate


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> ok im disappointed with these i honestly feel like im going backwards and getting smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the fat still around the love handles area. although i think its a little tighter then it was. No not pleased at all. Still im a work in progress. I guess i have to just give it time ehh guys.


*I couldnt dissagree more, your chest is looking bigger, your shoulders are definitely growing and you waist is tucking in very nicely..*

*Love Handles, Schmandles...There will always be areas where the fat deposits are harder to shift but you are well on the way mate..*

*Looking damn fine to me..what a bod:thumb:**And let me add you are refining the body now, you have lost the body fat which you may have carried for awhile so you think you are getting smaller when in truth you are getting tighter and harder and the growth will come to light when you have readjusted your personal body perception..*


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> *Oh lord I am quite the reverse, I am pathologically tidy as you can see by my bedroom..I don't get PMT's either..*


that is so exactly what i expected your bedroom to look like i could have drawn it identical rofl


----------



## cellaratt

d4ead said:


> its because our crappy benches dont decline, and i dont like trying to balance them on things. I use a machine that i max out so i cant up the weight any. I just use it to stretch out really rather then as an exercise.


Thanks...was really just wondering...We had a couple of machines that we maxed out...Is there anywhere on the machine to place additional weights..? example... place ontop of fixed stack, 45's on the handles, that kind of thing...Decline is a great exercise...IMO...Perhaps try it with DB's...can you use DB's on the machine's decline bench..?


----------



## d4ead

thanks for the kind words guys. I appreciate it. Still disappointed with my progress though. Defo slimmer though. Theres no way i will hit 150kg next week i struggled like hell this week. Think ill aim for 145kg and start breaking it down.


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> that is so exactly what i expected your bedroom to look like i could have drawn it identical rofl


Funny..how we invisage peoples lives isnt it..:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Err 145 is a huge weight mate


----------



## Cheese

Don't beat yourself up your definately heading in the right direction its a marathon not a sprint mate.

Fat around the mid section is a bugger to shift, so i've heard. My metabolism is that quick i don't get that problem but it hinders me putting size on.


----------



## Cheese

As for adding weight on... we used to put a pin in the bottom (max weight on the machine) and also put a pin about halfway up the stack. On the second pin we hooked 10/20kg plate.

Difficult to explain... do you get what i mean?


----------



## d4ead

cellaratt said:


> Thanks...was really just wondering...We had a couple of machines that we maxed out...Is there anywhere on the machine to place additional weights..? example... place ontop of fixed stack, 45's on the handles, that kind of thing...Decline is a great exercise...IMO...Perhaps try it with DB's...can you use DB's on the machine's decline bench..?


unfortunately no, the bench itself is upright, its the angel of the press that imitates a decline. there is an ability to add a little weight but the 96kg includes this already. Its just a bad machine designed for small people. YES even smaller then me.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Don't beat yourself up your definately heading in the right direction its a marathon not a sprint mate.
> 
> Fat around the mid section is a bugger to shift, so i've heard. My metabolism is that quick i don't get that problem but it hinders me putting size on.


fuk off you skinny cvnt


----------



## d4ead

i do like declines i think ill have a play and see if i can find a way to *safely* balance the bench.


----------



## cellaratt

d4ead said:


> unfortunately no, the bench itself is upright, its the angel of the press that imitates a decline. there is an ability to add a little weight but the 96kg includes this already. Its just a bad machine designed for small people. YES even smaller then me.


Bummer.. :crying:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> fuk off you skinny cvnt


 :crying: fuk off meat ed i'm trying my best. :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> :crying: fuk off meat ed i'm trying my best. :laugh:


your right, im sorry its not your fault you make me look bad.....


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> your right, im sorry its not your fault you make me look bad.....


Right back at ya bro :thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

Ya see I think, and for what its worth, that you ALL look good, and in different ways..you all have different body types and you are all adding quality meat ( I mean that in a non sexual way)..dont beat yourselves up..I reckon you are ALL doing good work and the results are becoming very apparant..


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Oh lord I am quite the reverse, I am pathologically tidy as you can see by my bedroom..I don't get PMT's either..*


is that realy your bedroom Andy...like deathboy said its exactly what I imagined...do you keep Laura Ashley in the closet in case of chintz emergencies


----------



## IanStu

D4ead....looking good in those pics...you are looking a bit tighter all round I'd say....its hard to see the progress yourself but there def is some improvement mate....


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> is that realy your bedroom Andy...like deathboy said its exactly what I imagined...do you keep Laura Ashley in the closet in case of chintz emergencies


Yes thats my bedroom, well one of them..and no I dont keep laura Ashley ANYWHERE, most of that is Colefax and Fowler,Vaughns and George Smith..

Laura Ashley..cheek:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Yes thats my bedroom, well one of them..and no I dont keep laura Ashley ANYWHERE, most of that is Colefax and Fowler,Vaughns and George Smith..
> 
> Laura Ashley..cheek:laugh:


LOL sorry mate....I dont know much about soft furnishings.....it looks like the inside of a baronial castle to me...you've got very oppulent taste :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

For the benifit of me... :confused1:

opulent [op-pew-lent]

Adjective

1. having or indicating wealth

2. abundant or plentiful [Latin opulens]

Got it :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Yes thats my bedroom, well one of them..and no I dont keep laura Ashley ANYWHERE, most of that is Colefax and Fowler,Vaughns and George Smith..
> 
> Laura Ashley..cheek:laugh:


Just imagine all the hassle of having to move all those cushions when all you want to do is throw the muscly delivery guy across the bed and give him a good seeing to..! Or just to go to bed! mg:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Just imagine all the hassle of having to move all those cushions when all you want to do is throw the muscly delivery guy across the bed and give him a good seeing to..! Or just to go to bed! mg:


LOL...he has staff to do all that


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> For the benifit of me... :confused1:
> 
> opulent [op-pew-lent]
> 
> Adjective
> 
> 1. having or indicating wealth
> 
> 2. abundant or plentiful [Latin opulens]
> 
> Got it :thumbup1:


you did that just to point out that I spelt it wrong....thanks buddy...now I look like a right muppet


----------



## Cheese

[op-pew-lent]

Two p's in that if it gives you any confort.

The last thing i'm going to do is start pointing out peoples spelling mistakes. I had to re-take english gcse's as i only got D's in school.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> [op-pew-lent]
> 
> Two p's in that if it gives you any confort.
> 
> The last thing i'm going to do is start pointing out peoples spelling mistakes. I had to re-take english gcse's as i only got D's in school.


didnt know the grades went that low :stuart:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL sorry mate....I dont know much about soft furnishings.....it looks like the inside of a baronial castle to me...you've got very oppulent taste :thumb:


*Nothing to apologise for Ian..I was having a chuckle my friend..I know its eccentric but its very comfortable..never thought of it as opulant..* 



Prodiver said:


> Just imagine all the hassle of having to move all those cushions when all you want to do is throw the muscly delivery guy across the bed and give him a good seeing to..! Or just to go to bed! mg:


*Thats no big deal really Patrick..I dont lead that kind of sex life, I live very quietly which is ok, and as you know I am right old *** so my funny comfortable cushions suit me. Going to bed is very simple really I just flop onto the bed and throw the cushions onto the sofa at the end of the bed...SIMPLES*:laugh:



IanStu said:


> LOL...he has staff to do all that


*If only that were true..*


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *[color=magenta...[/B]
> 
> 
> Thats no big deal really Patrick..I dont lead that kind of sex life, I live very quietly which is ok, and as you know I am right old *** so my funny comfortable cushions suit me. Going to bed is very simple really I just flop onto the bed and throw the cushions onto the sofa at the end of the bed...SIMPLES:laugh:...
> 
> *


*

My sitting room and guest rooms are English Country House, rather like your bedroom, Andrew, but my bedroom is very, er... practical! :wink:*


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> My sitting room and guest rooms are English Country House, rather like your bedroom, Andrew, but my bedroom is very, er... practical! :wink:


*Just a bed and a sling huh..* :thumb:

*I am afraid to say my whole house is very English Country House but thats what we live in..I cant seem to do anything else..*


----------



## d4ead

Come on prodiver, this is my journal we exspect pictures not just words. So get clicking, and show us what that rooms like.


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *Just a bed and a sling huh..* :thumb: ...


No sling needed - just a big rubber-covered bed... :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

I dont think Pro will post pics of his man domain.


----------



## d4ead

cowards


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> I dont think Pro will post pics of his man domain.


Bloody right! Too shocking for most on here - no sex objects or toys whatsoever and too untidy - like all real blokes' "man domains"! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> *Oh lord I am quite the reverse, I am pathologically tidy as you can see by my bedroom..I don't get PMT's either..*


I can see you bedroom??? Is that a covert offer:whistling: I'm a married layyyydeeeeee I'll have you know


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> I can see you bedroom??? Is that a covert offer:whistling: I'm a married layyyydeeeeee I'll have you know


I know you are a married lady so here you go...my bedroom..










Tidy or what?


----------



## ElfinTan

Oooooooooooooo!!!!! All jam and jeruselem:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> Oooooooooooooo!!!!! All jam and jeruselem:thumb:


Womens Institute... :lol: :lol: :lol: I had never considered that..god I am such a ***.. :lol: and guess what..I dont care.. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> Womens Institute... :lol: :lol: :lol: I had never considered that..god I am such a ***.. :lol: and guess what..I dont care.. :lol:


And why should you? :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: I'd LOVE to go to a WI meeting and ask to join....the looks would be to die for!!!!


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> And why should you? :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: I'd LOVE to go to a WI meeting and ask to join....the looks would be to die for!!!!


I think I must just do that for sh1ts and Giggles.. :lol: shall I wear pearls..?

Morning all..


----------



## d4ead

morning auk


----------



## Cheese

Morning folks.

My bench press was a bit of a let down last night, my shoulder seemed to be playing up all the way through my 100kg set. Moved it up to 120kg and felt good to go again. 140kg blew me to bits, only got 1 out with 2 more assisted. I was hoping for more then that.


----------



## d4ead

well thats much the same as got yesterday and you said well done to me sooo


----------



## Cheese

Yours -

chest press

12 x 90kg (just a warm up jw)

8 x 110kg (just a warm up jw)

2 x 130kg

2 x 140kg (NEW PB)

8 x 100kg

Mine

chest press

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 100kg

5 or 6 x 120kg (lost count and head nearly exploded)

1 x 140kg

In fairness theres not much in our lifting is there?


----------



## d4ead

nope pretty even mate pretty even... but you have abs


----------



## Cheese

.... and you have bigger arms and chest and everyone knows arms and chest are the only things that matter.

Women can't see abs when your out on the town. They can however see shirt breaking arms and a bulging chest.


----------



## Cheese

Oh and i should probably add that thats just a good photo in my avi... hence why its my avi.


----------



## d4ead

i was going to say you look bigger then me 

that said bare in mind this is only my 5th week of benching.... still hope to improve


----------



## Cheese

5 weeks!?! wtf!

How come? or are you taking the mick?

In my avi pic I'm about 2months off the back of a cycle. Up until i went I'd kept most of my gains but i got really ill on that holiday with a virus. In this pic i'd hardly eaten for 4 days and was having hot and cold sweats (ie no water in me). So i'd virtually done a pre show cut up lol.

I was pi5sed off when i got home cos my weight had plummeted and I felt like it was a wasted course. Thats why i been looking forward to this one so much I gained 1kg since friday so its looking good.


----------



## d4ead

5 weeks on barbells i told ya been stuck with crappy 40kg dumbbels till then.

did do barbell before i came to this gym so a lot has been muscle memory


----------



## d4ead

i try not to look at my weight it ****es me off


----------



## Cheese

I'm a bit of a weight watcher i can't help it.

I had missed the bit about you only having 40kg dumbells I think you forget i've only be here a short while.

I'd only been chatting to you guys for a few days when sperm was started.


----------



## d4ead

i forget that i feel like youve been here forever...

ok to fill you in

had a real gym was great but i didnt know what the fuk i was doing.

wife got made redundant i ended up in a **** chain gym with no barbells and just 40kg dumbbells

5 weeks ago the **** hole finally got proper barbells and a smith machine.

right your up to date now.

so basically just as i found out what i should be doing i lost the tools to do it.


----------



## Cheese

That would have pi5sed me off big time, at least you had another gym to go to though, could have been worse, could have just had a swiss ball lol.

Matt would have liked it there tho. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

hahahahahaha


----------



## Cheese

Right here goes nothing, I know i look a state but i don't care.


----------



## Dsahna

You look awesome jay:thumb:bigger than i thought mate


----------



## A.U.K

good work Jay, hard as fuk mate..what a tight and defined body you have..

I am very impressed mate..


----------



## dmcc

Cheese, fancy a shag?


----------



## Cheese

Thanks mate, means a lot coming from a man of your stature.

Hope the after pictures dwarf these obviuosly.


----------



## M_at

When you're done...


----------



## Cheese

Andrew, thanks buddy

Daz, yeah go on then

Mat, i'm not a piece of meat that can be passed around you know... go on then


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Andrew, thanks buddy
> 
> Daz, yeah go on then
> 
> Mat, i'm not a piece of meat that can be passed around you know... go on then


I'll stroll down after...


----------



## M_at

Glad I got in before you.


----------



## IanStu

nice pics cheese (who's Jay..why dont I know anybodys name) damm you for those abbs...how dare you come here flaunting them..knowing full well that they are a distant dream for most if not all of us here...why did you post em in d4eads thread instead of sperm...do you fancy him and are trying to curry favour...great shape to your back aswell...swine


----------



## Cheese

Cheers Ian, first propper pictures i've put up. No stopping me now, god i look small. If nothing else its the insentive needed to push on and move forward.

D4 said from the start if i wanted to post pictures in here i'm more than welcome, they'd be lost within 2 hours in sperm. I'm not trying to curry flavour.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Cheers Ian, first propper pictures i've put up. No stopping me now, god i look small. If nothing else its the insentive needed to push on and move forward.
> 
> D4 said from the start if i wanted to post pictures in here i'm more than welcome, they'd be lost within 2 hours in sperm. I'm not trying to curry flavour.


you dont look small mate what the fvck are you talking about...you're in fantastic shape


----------



## Cheese

Thanks mate, i'm going to bee byes now so speak tomorrow folks


----------



## d4ead

Damn your mint cheese that's it I'm now officialy gay, now excuse me while I go pleasre my self looking at cheeses back.

You over defined asshole


----------



## Joshua

Damn good nick you are in Cheese. I would love to have definition like that.

J


----------



## d4ead

Yeh all I've learn over the last 24 hours is

I'm not as big as dan, as defined as cheese, or as sexy as ian.

Why do I even bother.... ahh yes reps.

I still have more reps then all of you!


----------



## M_at

Works for me D4ead - I'd shag you for4 your reps alone. You did just announce you wre gay didn't you :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Morning all,

just gathering my senses..tea, the papers then breakfast..then the work commences..

"Arrival of the Queen Of Sheba" a classic but a begger to get absolutely right..so some serious woodshedding this morning..

Laters mate

Andrew


----------



## d4ead

even gayer after a pathetic leg workout...

*squats*

8 x 60kg *atg*

8 x 90kg *bp*

2 x 120kg *bp*

8 x 60kg *atg*

*leg curls*

8 x 70kg

6 x 90kg

3 x 100kg + 3 x 70kg

*leg extensions*

8 x 90kg

8 x 116kg

6 x 116kg

*calf raises*

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = steak mince rice and mixed veg

meal 3 = 2 x chicken breasts rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = casein shake and oats

meal 5 = steak mince rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = steak mince rice and mixed veg

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 8 = casein shake


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> even gayer after a pathetic leg workout...
> 
> *squats*
> 
> 8 x 60kg *atg*
> 
> 8 x 90kg *bp*
> 
> 2 x 120kg *bp*
> 
> 8 x 60kg *atg*
> 
> *leg curls*
> 
> 8 x 70kg
> 
> 6 x 90kg
> 
> 3 x 100kg + 3 x 70kg
> 
> *leg extensions*
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 116kg
> 
> 6 x 116kg
> 
> *calf raises*
> 
> 15 x 140kg
> 
> 15 x 140kg
> 
> 15 x 140kg
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = steak mince rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 3 = 2 x chicken breasts rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 4 = casein shake and oats
> 
> meal 5 = steak mince rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 6 = steak mince rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 7 = protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 8 = casein shake


Is that Gayer..I dont think so mate..when you start Mincing to the gym is when you have got to worry..


----------



## M_at

Looks good enough to me, but then again I am a funny little gay squirt


----------



## BigDom86

your diet is VERY good


----------



## Cheese

I was thinking the same thing, can it be an issue having so much steak though? I have it once a day but i thought that was to much. Don't knowledgable diet folk recommend steak once a week?


----------



## Dsahna

Nice work dead:thumb:i fcuking love steak mince:wink:


----------



## IanStu

nice leg session deathboy...alot better than mine yesterday...what are your legs like...has anyone ever seen them?


----------



## Dsahna

Rumour has it...he superglued a pair of jeans to his lower limbs:eek:


----------



## bigbob33

Nice workout! And the diets a million times better than mine


----------



## Cheese

I'm doing legs tonight i'm D4reading it. Might post up my sessoin later. I get a bit worried about pushing to far with the Squats I'm alway scared of falling over or not coming back up on the last rep.

At the same time i don't want to go back to using the smith machine for them.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> I was thinking the same thing, can it be an issue having so much steak though? I have it once a day but i thought that was to much. Don't knowledgable diet folk recommend steak once a week?


never knew that, i hope its not true i like steak. although it will be all chicken tonight..



Dsahna said:


> Nice work dead:thumb:i fcuking love steak mince:wink:


thank you dan you rampant little sex god you..



IanStu said:


> nice leg session deathboy...alot better than mine yesterday...what are your legs like...has anyone ever seen them?


now that i dont believe that, mr super sexy himself, nah his leg workout must be hot stuff. My legs are just slightly smaller then your average 10 yo girls. No way id let anyone see them.



Dsahna said:


> Rumour has it...he superglued a pair of jeans to his lower limbs:eek:


----------



## TURTLE21

hey mate how ya doin....

changed my chest workout today

less volume is definatly better i walked

out feelin more pumped than i normally do on chest day

I got that 90kg up 2day aswell:tongue:, werent to bad

had a mess about later after spottin some1 on 100kg

just jumped on the bench an tried it for 2 (with alot of help thou,

but it did move)

posted it in my trainin thread if ya wanna see

back 2morrow so will follow same rep pattern

and try reducing the volume of that to around an hour too

thanks alot for ya help :beer:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> never knew that, i hope its not true i like steak. although it will be all chicken tonight..
> 
> thank you dan you rampant little sex god you..
> 
> now that i dont believe that, mr super sexy himself, nah his leg workout must be hot stuff. My legs are just slightly smaller then your average 10 yo girls. No way id let anyone see them.


quads look massive deadude...unless its the camera angle foreshortening the view


----------



## d4ead

turtle said:


> hey mate how ya doin....
> 
> changed my chest workout today
> 
> less volume is definatly better i walked
> 
> out feelin more pumped than i normally do on chest day
> 
> I got that 90kg up 2day aswell:tongue:, werent to bad
> 
> had a mess about later after spottin some1 on 100kg
> 
> just jumped on the bench an tried it for 2 (with alot of help thou,
> 
> but it did move)
> 
> posted it in my trainin thread if ya wanna see
> 
> back 2morrow so will follow same rep pattern
> 
> and try reducing the volume of that to around an hour too
> 
> thanks alot for ya help :beer:


hey turtle thats great news link me to your journal and ill subscribe to it...



IanStu said:


> quads look massive deadude...unless its the camera angle foreshortening the view


1 very good camera angle

2 thats my best leg

3 thats the day i injected it


----------



## d4ead

that said its also the view i get of it so it all looks fine to me...

... as long as i dont see myself in a mirror im happy


----------



## d4ead

shoulders in morning i missed them last week  because i was still fuking drunk. curse those ukm boys and girls


----------



## M_at

Call that a leg? :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Sugarsweet! Not been in for a few days so I thought I'd check up on you?

Do you train on your own?


----------



## d4ead

Yup fraid so, not been able to find a gym partner for a few years now


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Call that a leg? :tongue:


Sorry matt honey, its the best I got..

Told you legs of a 10yo girl.

I'm working on them though


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Yup fraid so, not been able to find a gym partner for a few years now


same here....I used to train with a couple of [email protected] but they just wanted to talk and p!ss around and half the time never turned up....eventualy they just stopped coming so all alone now


----------



## M_at

Well you deserve it for that rack pic in your avatar 

I'm only jealous.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Yup fraid so, not been able to find a gym partner for a few years now


Training partners can be a pain but certainly help spotting things like ATG squats when you're not too sure. We usually have a spotter and someone else making sure your ass is getting down low enough lol. I have to say our place is pretty good even for single trainers because someone will always spot you if you ask....ffs that's why we employ people...and lets face it the rest of the time me and Paul don't do much hahahaha!


----------



## d4ead

No one works in my gym, odd place. There's 1 guy I get to spot me, but he's off injured at the mo, there's no one else there that could help if things went wrong.

It ok thoough I'm pretty good at pushing. Still I do miss my old training partner.

Mat honey don't be jelouse any time you wanna rub me down with baby oil just ask..... pmsl


----------



## d4ead

Diet

Meal 1 - protein shake oats

Meal 2 - 6 eggs chicken ham brown pasta

Meal 3 - casein shake and oats

Meal 4 - steak mince brown rice mixed veg

Meal 5 - large chicken breast brown rice mixed veg

Meal 6 - protein shake

Train

Meal 7 - casein shake.

Had 1 small piece of cake.

I'm now off again so diet will go to **** again... grrr


----------



## d4ead

shoulders, really disappointed felt s*it was stupidly weak. lost interest and went home early.

*shoulder press*

15 x 50kg warm up

8 x 90kg

2 x 110kg

4 x 100kg

8 x 90kg

*pathetic!*

*
lateral raises*

12 x 50kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 91kg + 5 x 50kg

*front raises*

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

*tricep push downs*

10 x 50kg

8 x 55kg

8 x 60kg

went home pis*ed off. More because i don't know why my session was so bad then because it was.

i think ill blame it on not having my rice pudding.


----------



## AlanBud123

Rub u with baby oil - with those muscles in that jacket - now ure talking m8 :thumbup1: I'm in the queue


----------



## Dsahna

That just shows how strong you are when your not happy with 2x110 on shoulder press,lots of people will never lift that mate:thumb:good work my zombified mate


----------



## Cheese

Yes mate 2 x 110kg shoulder press is not to be sniffed at and thats you on a bad day!!

Morning all btw.


----------



## d4ead

hey everybody seems quite today.

it wasnt so much what i lifted it was how damn heavy it felt...


----------



## Dsahna

You must have been abit tired,thats all mate


----------



## d4ead

what i need is baby yoyo to sit on my face that would cheer me up ohh well.


----------



## bigbob33

Maybe you could cover her in rice pudding first:lol:


----------



## Cheese

bigbob33 said:


> Maybe you could cover her in rice pudding instead:lol:


edited to what i thought it was going to say lol


----------



## d4ead

well some girls look like they put rice pudding in them first, thats always off putting. well for a few seconds anyway...


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> well some girls look like they put rice pudding in them first, thats always off putting. well for a few seconds anyway...


Oh dear... well and truely put me off my cottage cheese, lmao


----------



## d4ead

ahh the chewy bits just make it interesting..

that said i hate the chewy bits when its that time of the month...


----------



## Cheese

*heaves


----------



## bigbob33

That's just put me right off my sausage, bacon and egg!


----------



## d4ead

sorry bob what is it the ketchup haha


----------



## bigbob33

d4ead said:


> sorry bob what is it the ketchup haha


How did you guess:tongue:


----------



## BigDom86

morning my people. may god be with you this day and help you with your heavy lifts


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers Dom, can you have a word and see if he can help me with squats tommorrow?


----------



## BigDom86

will do will do. what you aiming for? ill ask him to give you strength. especially in the glutes if your going down low as i know you like to


----------



## bigbob33

I'm looking for 160's atg and a pb of 210 for paralel


----------



## BigDom86

bigbob33 said:


> I'm looking for 160's atg and a pb of 210 for paralel


ok no problem ill sort something out for you:beer:


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers bro


----------



## d4ead

bob stop showing off


----------



## bigbob33

Ive got god spotting me:lol:


----------



## d4ead

look this is not on im really not keen on this god fellow, i think hes a bit of an asshole, and shesh i heard that Jesus guy slept with donkeys.....

enough of that talk inhere


----------



## bigbob33

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> look this is not on im really not keen on this god fellow, i think hes a bit of an asshole, and shesh i heard that Jesus guy slept with donkeys.....
> 
> enough of that talk inhere


 :thumb: :thumb : :devil2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Evening all x


----------



## A.U.K

Greetings to one and all..

Home now, a little weary and chilling in bed..got my tea and bickies and some crap on the TV about prison life, lots of heavily tattooed and seriously built men..What a wonderful program..

Fuk these guys are huge..


----------



## Dsahna

Evening:wink:


----------



## d4ead

good morning all, no training update or diet as i havent eaten anything or done anything since my last post will hopefully eat and train later today


----------



## Dsahna

Arent you supposed to be dead:scared:


----------



## A.U.K

MOrning d4ead...


----------



## bigbob33

Morning!


----------



## BigDom86

when you squatting bob? i put in a good word for u


----------



## Prodiver

Morning! Just surfacing from 2 days feeling like **** - trots and vomiting. Must've been something I put in my mouth...


----------



## bigbob33

BigDom86 said:


> when you squatting bob? i put in a good word for u


I'll be at the gym by 1.30, wish me luck:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Morning! Just surfacing from 2 days feeling like **** - trots and vomiting. Must've been something I put in my mouth...


sorry to read you have been ill Pat, what on earth did you swallow to get that.. :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> sorry to read you have been ill Pat, what on earth did you swallow to get that.. :whistling:


Nothing unusual... :whistling:

More likely some supermarket sandwiches...


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Nothing unusual... :whistling:
> 
> I thought you might have seen "Dyson":laugh: loved that name
> 
> More likely some supermarket sandwiches...


Rotten luck Pat, I hope you are feeling brigter.. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

yeh sorry to here that pat, gutted for you mate, but its definatly going around at the moment.

bob good luck mate ive put a word in with the guy downstairs so you should be covered both ways mate..


----------



## Prodiver

Thanks, guys!

Shoulders and traps this afternoon if I can summon the strength!


----------



## shauno

just read first 20 odd pages of this journal, i like the vibe in here, no-ones up there own ****. nice one


----------



## d4ead

welcome shauno, hang talk some sh*t and chill. were also all in teh sperm thread also a great place to blab.

feel free to attention whore and post your own pics and training here if you wish its a free for all.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello my fellow trident wielder:devil2:


----------



## d4ead

yeh sign of the beast dude sign of the beast...


----------



## d4ead

im all out my friend your on my list for tomorrow 

just for being a small tit fan


----------



## d4ead

a small tit appreciation journal... jen where are you???


----------



## A.U.K

Gainer said:


> Aah... Yes the good small tits! Reps all round for small tits!


You prefer small tits..? you like em perky and Salutin the sun:thumb:

I owe you reps mate but I am all out at the moment..


----------



## shauno

dude i havnt got any pics.... i looked pretty ****ing sexual on cycle i must say but not now im off gear lOL

feel fat and sh1te...i can get it up and bash one out no worries, got libido and facial hair growth etc but i think im putting fat on quite easy. ran a nolva only pct for my test cycle and think i need a bit more time for my body to sort its own **** out


----------



## bigbob33

Hello boys, just back from shopping after the gym! Never got 210 though, had to settle for 205  next time!

Ps I love small pert tits


----------



## d4ead

pct suks


----------



## Cheese

I feel sick just saw a post... its horrific.... serriously :no: :no:


----------



## bigbob33

What post mate?


----------



## d4ead

i dont know either, what he on about??


----------



## shauno

male animal?


----------



## d4ead

could be i dont have axs to that


----------



## BigDom86

is it the post where the guy jumps into the water and half his face is like split open, like right through. looks like one of those blade monsters? if so its fookin nasty, and i think somone posted the worst video ive seen in my life where some guy chops his balls and cock off on camera :/

btw how do you access male animal? i only have adults lounge atm


----------



## d4ead

that was horrible i was fine when i though he was dead, soon as i realised he was alive nearly thow up.

no idea on axs thing


----------



## A.U.K

Its posted in the Adults lounge..

I havent watched it but there are enough posts warning how awful it is..


----------



## d4ead

all right who put the gyno tag in own up....


----------



## d4ead

off to gym laters


----------



## d4ead

nothing good to report..

*dead lifts*

10 x 90kg (sl)

5 x 130kg (sl)

1 x 160kg

1 x 180kg (failed)

1 x 160kg

*no straps used, still weak as a kitten

*bent over rows*

12 x 60kg

4 x 90kg

2 x 110kg new pb

12 x 60kg

*tbar pulldowns*

12 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

4 x 100kg

*bicep curls*

10 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

*preacher curls*

8 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

*just used these to stretch out done super slow mo....


----------



## M_at

Nothing good he says and gets a PB on the bent over row.

You're being too hard on yourself mate - a win is still a win - you don't need 5 of them to feel good about yourself!


----------



## bigbob33

That looks like a fking good session to me mate


----------



## d4ead

I dropped backwards on deads, thas what anoyed me... bent over rows, I only started last week. So bound to hit a few pb's till I'm settled.

It wasn't a bad session, not aided by the fact I've pulled something in myy side. Not sure what's wrong there still I'm sure all will return to standard next week.

This getting up and going to the gym thing suks....


----------



## IanStu

looks good to me Scott!!......I did back and bi's yesterday and was realy pleased...but now I look at your session and realize I have a long way to go


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> looks good to me Scott!!......I did back and bi's yesterday and was realy pleased...but now I look at your session and realize I have a long way to go


i dont buy that for a second big fella.

come and work out with me any time, i bet youd smash me..


----------



## dmcc

I think someone needs shouted at in the gym to pull a big dead...


----------



## BigDom86

good workout. your not always going to have the best workout, ive learnt this now


----------



## d4ead

Thanks dom, thanks for kind words guys.

Dmcc might work mate.


----------



## M_at

There's no might work - only will work.

If only I had the video of it I'd show you


----------



## d4ead

You know it all makes seanse now...

I hate my life and want to die...

But at least my username will still fit...


----------



## cellaratt

d4ead said:


> You know it all makes seanse now...
> 
> *I hate my life and want to die...*
> 
> But at least my username will still fit...


Thats a disturbing thing to read...What going on bro..?


----------



## Cheese

Don't worry cellarat he's being a pussy and needs to man the fvck up. When it comes to dan you have to cuddle him then he feels better D4 needs tuff love.

Get your fvckin ass to the gym and lift some weight. STOP BLUBBING LIKE A FVCKIN GIRL!!!!

You'll give your thread a bad name.

(did it work?)


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> is it the post where the guy jumps into the water and half his face is like split open, like right through. looks like one of those blade monsters? if so its fookin nasty, and i think somone posted the worst video ive seen in my life where some guy chops his balls and cock off on camera :/
> 
> btw how do you access male animal? i only have adults lounge atm


Yeah the one with the broken face. It's messed with my head!

I think if i ever see someone tombstoning from now on i'll have to say somethin.


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Yeah the one with the broken face. It's messed with my head!
> 
> I think if i ever see someone tombstoning from now on i'll have to say somethin.


I'm a paramedic but can't watch that sort of thing! Too distressing.


----------



## BigDom86

Cheese said:


> Yeah the one with the broken face. It's messed with my head!
> 
> I think if i ever see someone tombstoning from now on i'll have to say somethin.


lol have the vid handy on your phone to show them beforehand, and ask "is this what you want to look like"


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> nothing good to report..
> 
> *dead lifts*
> 
> 10 x 90kg (sl)
> 
> 5 x 130kg (sl)
> 
> 1 x 160kg
> 
> 1 x 180kg (failed)
> 
> 1 x 160kg
> 
> *no straps used, still weak as a kitten
> 
> *bent over rows*
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 4 x 90kg
> 
> 2 x 110kg new pb
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> *tbar pulldowns*
> 
> 12 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 4 x 100kg
> 
> *bicep curls*
> 
> 10 x 12.5kg
> 
> 8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg
> 
> 8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg
> 
> 8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg
> 
> 8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg
> 
> *preacher curls*
> 
> 8 x 36kg
> 
> 8 x 36kg
> 
> 8 x 36kg
> 
> *just used these to stretch out done super slow mo....


Dead,for fùck sake are you crazy mate,110k on your first week of bor is great:thumb:,i done 100

Welldone!!!!


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> I'm a paramedic but can't watch that sort of thing! Too distressing.


I'm the type of person who can't look away, even if i know what i'm going to see will destress me.



BigDom86 said:


> lol have the vid handy on your phone to show them beforehand, and ask "is this what you want to look like"


I would but at the same time i couldn't keep the video on my phone in case someone saw it who really shouldn't. My gf wouldn't sleep or a week.


----------



## BigDom86

its not THAt bad. but it is quite bad lol. seen worse.

looks like a predator after it lol


----------



## belly76

now then bud liking the journal making good progress ill be following it with intrested u sexy bastard me and u in same position 2 kids lack of money im lucky have member run gym in my town 35 quid every three month and its got class gear dumbells 15 kg to 110 kg anyway catch u on sperm soon


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Don't worry cellarat he's being a pussy and needs to man the fvck up. When it comes to dan you have to cuddle him then he feels better D4 needs tuff love.
> 
> Get your fvckin ass to the gym and lift some weight. STOP BLUBBING LIKE A FVCKIN GIRL!!!!
> 
> You'll give your thread a bad name.
> 
> (did it work?)


maned up and ready to fuk - to be honest i feel down but its only mentle.



BigDom86 said:


> its not THAt bad. but it is quite bad lol. seen worse.
> 
> looks like a predator after it lol


man ive seen loads of things in my time some way more gross, but the fact the guy was still alive mad me feel ill i was fine when i thought he was dead.



belly76 said:


> now then bud liking the journal making good progress ill be following it with intrested u sexy bastard me and u in same position 2 kids lack of money im lucky have member run gym in my town 35 quid every three month and its got class gear dumbells 15 kg to 110 kg anyway catch u on sperm soon


thanks a lot belly mate keep checking back its not all depression and hate. Its just that time of the month....


----------



## Dsahna

Come on dead we all miss your hi-vis awesomness matey:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

WELCOME BACK... CHEST-THAT-ARNIE-WOULD-BE-JELOUS-OF:bounce:

Nice to see you buddy:wink:


----------



## IanStu

for fvcks sake about time you surfaced......began to think you couldnt get the lid off ya coffin or something....chin up mate...dont let em grind you down...some of the [email protected] on here missed you...losers that they are


----------



## d4ead

what would i do without you guys....


----------



## ryoken

what have i misssed as i have been a busy fella and havent been able to get on much but im here now lol, hope trainings going well for you Dead


----------



## BigDom86

trap/delt tie in looking good


----------



## d4ead

i cant even remember posting any pics, ill have to check back and find out what your all talking about rofl


----------



## BigDom86

where did the pics go? you big gáy


----------



## d4ead

Linked images suk on this site, no idea why. They seem really hit and miss.


----------



## BigDom86

they were here earlier but just disappeared


----------



## d4ead

I didn't remove them I think if the muscles server does not get a fast enougth responce from the hosted image server it just fails to post the picture...

In short bastards


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> what would i do without you guys....


*Masturbate alone I guess. * :lol:

*God this thread needs some colour.*


----------



## d4ead

About time you posted in here andy, we need your pinkness to lighten our hearts.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead mate! Good luck with chest today, I'm doing the same although it's the first week of my cruise so I'm not expecting any pb's. I'm also doing a bit of a cut while I'm cruising to get the old bf% down ready for my next blast


----------



## d4ead

right well first my excuses cos i need um.

i was up yesterday at 5.15am yesterday (thanks kids) i have been up since then, shattered at work. even more fuked by the time i got to the gym.

Gym was poor to say the less, 0 endurance at all.

*incline bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 110kg

1 x fail 120kg

*flat bench*

12 x 60kg

5 x 110kg

failed 120kg

*decline bench*

12 x 60kg

2 x 100kg

5 x 90kg

*cable crossovers*

12 x 23kg

6 x 32kg

6 x 32kg

8 x 27kg

*bicep cable curl to head thingys*

8 x 27kg

6 x 32kg

8 x 23kg

*dumbbell bicep curls*

12 x 12.5kg

8 x 125kg

8 x 17.5kg

8 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg + 10 x 10kg

couldnt drive home cramps in my calf????? weird.


----------



## M_at

Again - a workout I'd love to manage.

How's your foot position during the benching? I occasionally get calf cramps because of that.


----------



## Cheese

Not bad considering you were that knackered, i'd have probably shirked and not bothered going.

I have pulled my calf muscle before while training chest. I think it can happen when you put everything in to it, your whole body strains. Might be down to water consuption as well, i'm pretty sure cramp is when you haven't drunk enough water.


----------



## d4ead

could be any of those things i was t tired to notice where my feet were to be honest rofl.

ohh well should be ok for legs tomorrow..


----------



## Cheese

Think you should get some food down your neck and get some sleep then bud.


----------



## M_at

Aye - back in yer coffin


----------



## Dsahna

Keep it going dead:thumb:like jay,i wouldnt have went at all mate so theres a good achievement already matey


----------



## A.U.K

*Morning all,*

*
*

*
well done on the HUGE workout d4ead, god your'e keen after a night at work mate..you can feel the respect of your buddies here..*

*
*

*
Well I am being sluttish and just gathering my senses after yesterdays marathon events, a much quieter day planned today, my voice has gone very husky so I sound very bizzare..need hot fluids to soothe it so the tea beckons..*

*
*

*
Have a good day , see you later..*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Cheese

Morning Dan

I noticed everyone getting a bit gooey the other day about there mates on here.

I have plenty of mates out in the real world but i don't speak to them half as much as i speak to you guys on here.

Some of my best mates i see once a week and maybe speak to them a couple of times on the phone.

I always know that you lot are here in i need a bit of support, no matter what time of day or night (D4).


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> Morning Dan
> 
> I noticed everyone getting a bit gooey the other day about there mates on here.
> 
> I have plenty of mates out in the real world but i don't speak to them half as much as i speak to you guys on here.
> 
> Some of my best mates i see once a week and maybe speak to them a couple of times on the phone.
> 
> I always know that you lot are here in i need a bit of support, no matter what time of day or night (D4).


  it does get abit gooey:lol: but whats abit of spunk between mates...mate ha ha


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> it does get abit gooey:lol: but whats abit of spunk between mates...mate ha ha


Don't know why but that reminded me of Classic Kevin and Perry go large, what a film.

Where would you find punk

Err... in my sheets


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: jesus its a while since i seen kev and perry mate!


----------



## A.U.K

Kevin and Perry has been re-running a lot lately on freeview (tight cow aren't I), it has many funny parts and Kathy Bates/Burke (?) as Perry is inspired casting..

Watched "Resident Evil" last night, some very clever Special FX but dire storyline..


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> it does get abit gooey:lol: *but whats abit of spunk between mates*...mate ha ha


That's what I keep telling you, Dan...


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Kevin and Perry has been re-running a lot lately on freeview (tight cow aren't I), it has many funny parts and Kathy Bates/Burke (?) as Perry is inspired casting..
> 
> Watched "Resident Evil" last night, some very clever Special FX but dire storyline..


Ever seen nil by mouth,kathy plays a great part as the long suffering wife


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> That's what I keep telling you, Dan...


Im coming round:blush:

NOT!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Ever seen nil by mouth,kathy plays a great part as the long suffering wife


I couldn't watch *Nil By Mouth*, found it way too disturbing, too near real life for some folks I guess. That was Ray Winston as the violent husband wasnt it.. fine actor and a bit of a geezer..


----------



## Dsahna

Thats the one Aive got the dvd mate,a very down to earth film!!


----------



## bigbob33

I prefered once were warriors, very good film but very hard hitting! Well worth a watch if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Dsahna

bigbob33 said:


> I prefered once were warriors, very good film but very hard hitting! Well worth a watch if you haven't seen it.


Ive got that too mate,but only on video though great film too


----------



## bigbob33

It's very good but so harsh


----------



## Dsahna

UNCLE FÙCKING BOOGEY:cursing:

Quality


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> Kevin and Perry has been re-running a lot lately on freeview (tight cow aren't I), it has many funny parts and Kathy Bates/Burke (?) as Perry is inspired casting..
> 
> Watched "Resident Evil" last night, some very clever Special FX but dire storyline..


resident evil had Michele Rodriguez in it.. who quite frankly gives me an erection when shes fully clothed. I really dont give a damn about the story line....


----------



## Dsahna

Hello dead:devil2:how are you mate


----------



## d4ead

ok couple more pics taken today.... putting fat back on





































sorry about the funny faces they were taken after pretty much 30 hours of being awake..


----------



## d4ead

i think im starting to see little bumps now where my biceps will be eventually


----------



## d4ead

put a **** load of fat back on though


----------



## d4ead

ohh and gods given me my orders for next blast something like

800mg test a week (up to 1g if i want)

4-500mg tren enan

6-800mg mast enan

Front load with 100mg orals a day for min 2 weeks

t3

and some slin in the mornings..


----------



## IanStu

you're def looking bigger corpseboy....in fact you'r looking pretty huge..I'd kill my wife for your chest and arms..come to think of it i'd probably just kill her anyway but you know what I mean


----------



## d4ead

you have bigger biceps then me ian, mine are tiddley.

but i sympathise with the wife thing, i can make it happen for a few thousand ;P


----------



## Dsahna

Looking good mate,and nice to see you noticing bigger biceps:thumb:top cycle too,cant wait to see how you gain dead


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> you have bigger biceps then me ian, mine are tiddley.
> 
> but i sympathise with the wife thing, i can make it happen for a few thousand ;P


I'll send a cheque


----------



## IanStu

oh and your biceps are way bigger than mine mate..mine are feeble...probably smallest on UKM


----------



## d4ead

ok ian yours *look* bigger.


----------



## M_at

Oh dear lord - it's a well known fact that mine are the smallest so can we stop it with the self loathing please?


----------



## d4ead

matt small in inches yes but very well defined..


----------



## M_at

When were you looking - because I was wearing my tightest of shirts at Winger's **** up and I can't pull the sleeves up that far :lol:


----------



## d4ead

matt you didnt rep me for my ass pic the other day i was disappointed at that...


----------



## M_at

I had already repped you too recently my sweet.

And still can't rep you again.

I need to find someone deserving of my reps. Before I just cop out and give them to Ian.


----------



## d4ead

ahhh thats ok then.... thought you didnt like it


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> oh and your biceps are way bigger than mine mate..mine are feeble...probably smallest on UKM


Your bicep ,complete with vein are legendary ffs mate:cursing:


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> I had already repped you too recently my sweet.
> 
> And still can't rep you again.
> 
> I need to find someone deserving of my reps. Before I just cop out and give them to Ian.


LOL wondered why you repped me..thought it was unlike you...now I know why


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Your bicep ,complete with vein are legendary ffs mate:cursing:


thanks Dan...kind words...I'm getting there but so fvckin slowly


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> thanks Dan...kind words...I'm getting there but so fvckin
> 
> *slowly*
> 
> *
> *


Not for long


----------



## d4ead

its just come to my notice that my journal does not have any stars please fix this people


----------



## bigbob33

Consider it done mate


----------



## M_at

I'd already given it stars.


----------



## dmcc

D4 mate, I say this from a loving place (so you know it's gonna be harsh):

YOU ARE NOT FÚCKING FAT!!!


----------



## M_at

Yay shouty bear is here!


----------



## d4ead

hahaha thanks dmcc, i know it could be worse, but i just want my wife to stop saying it, so i have to lose that extra bit.

i will have to come and have a session with you mate, could be fun...


----------



## dmcc

Ask my twin bro what he thought...


----------



## M_at

I found it about the most useful session I've ever had. A true revelation for me


----------



## Cheese

I might go and train with Ian one of the days. He's only up the road.

What you recon, or don't you socialise with us outsiders now your top 10... well done by the way. Dans turn next, slowy we will take over the world mu hu hahahaha


----------



## Cheese

M_at said:


> I found it about the most useful session I've ever had. A true revelation for me


Is that a serious quote? Your avi cracks me up.


----------



## M_at

Cheese said:


> Is that a serious quote? Your avi cracks me up.


Deadly serious. Much like my twin brother's avi.


----------



## dmcc

He really did enjoy himself - I believe the word I used was "epiphany".


----------



## M_at

I used the same word. But that's not surprising as we were built at the same factory.


----------



## d4ead

yes i will defo do it at some point...

should break the 200kg at least.....

maybe ill wait till my next blast though rofl


----------



## d4ead

ok diet first sunday/monday

meal 1 protein shake

meal 2 2 x chicken breasts rice mixed veg

meal 3 steak mine new potatoes mixed veg

meal 4 casein shake

meal 5 steak mince new potatoes and mixed veg

meal 6 steak mince some pasta mixed veg

meal 7 protein shake

train

meal 8 casein shake

mon/tue

meal 1 protein shake

meal 2 steak rice mixed veg

meal 3 chicken breast rice mixed veg

meal 4 chicken breast rice mixed veg

meal 5 protein shake

meal 6 banana

train

meal 7 casein shake

all rice is brown of cource..


----------



## M_at

O M G Brown rice. I really can't do brown rice without curry sauce. Decent basmati for me every time.


----------



## d4ead

ill work on eating more today...

training legs

*leg extensions*

8 x 100kg

8 x 117kg

8 x 117kg

*squats*

8 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 90kg

*leg curls*

8 x 79kg

5 x 100kg

1 x 113kg

1 x 107kg

2 x 100kg

*calf raises*

20 x 140kg

18 x 140kg

18 x 140kg

10 x 140kg

that was it went home...

felt good actually, couldn't do squats first cos all bars were in use, this meant a new pb on leg extensions, but also meant i dropped weight on the squats.. cant win um all.

i think im goign to have to consider the dreaded cardio, ive eaten pretty cleanly i think for several years and no matter how much or how little i eat i seem to be stuck at this fat% (i dropped a little on cycle but not much) so i see little choice to be honest.

the fat issue is the only reason im scared of doing slin.......


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> O M G Brown rice. I really can't do brown rice without curry sauce. Decent basmati for me every time.


i wasnt keen on the basmati but i dont mind the brown at all.


----------



## d4ead

i just realised i didnt use my knee straps on squats so that may have hindered me a little.


----------



## bigbob33

Nice workout mate! I'm doing cardio today as well  to be fair though I am a bit of a fat Cnut, you don't look so bad!


----------



## Cheese

10 mins walking up hill at the end of your training session. Always do it at the end so you don't waste valuable lifting energy.


----------



## M_at

Would all you båstards stop calling yourself fat?

*YOU ARE NOT FAT*


----------



## BigDom86

i cant eat brown rice, first few times i didnt think it was too bad. but it really tastes nasty and is basically cardboard. saying that i cant eat anything right now


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> ok diet first sunday/monday
> 
> meal 1 protein shake
> 
> meal 2 2 x chicken breasts rice mixed veg
> 
> meal 3 steak mine new potatoes mixed veg
> 
> meal 4 casein shake
> 
> meal 5 steak mince new potatoes and mixed veg
> 
> meal 6 steak mince some pasta mixed veg
> 
> meal 7 protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 8 casein shake
> 
> mon/tue
> 
> meal 1 protein shake
> 
> meal 2 steak rice mixed veg
> 
> meal 3 chicken breast rice mixed veg
> 
> meal 4 chicken breast rice mixed veg
> 
> meal 5 protein shake
> 
> meal 6 banana
> 
> train
> 
> meal 7 casein shake
> 
> all rice is brown of cource..


 But is the pasta wholemeal?


----------



## d4ead

i am fat id guess mid to high 20's in true body fat %

about 14 - 17 in calipers

either way im off teh desired 10%


----------



## d4ead

ZAXXXXX said:


> But is the pasta wholemeal?


would have been if i had made it it was evil canteen food

i left that out on purpose rofl cant believe you picked up on it. reps when i can


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> i am fat id guess mid to high 20's in true body fat %
> 
> about 14 - 17 in calipers
> 
> either way im off teh desired 10%


I'm 20 - 22% on calipers.

You are not fat.


----------



## d4ead

ahh i get it now what your really saying is 'i am not fat'

well you are so there ;P


----------



## M_at

At long bloody last.

And yes - compared to you I am fat. Compared to 3 year old me I'm a chuffing god! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

you look slimmer then me with cloths on matt


----------



## M_at

It's all down to shape and choice of clothes.

I'm the reverse of Gok Wan - I don't know how to look good naked but I can hide it bloody well


----------



## Cheese

Put the idea forward to the bbc "How To Look Good Clothed" its a winner


----------



## bigbob33

I reckon it's fair to say everyone here has body issues, I'm 6'4" 18 stone and still think I'm small and fat, but at least we are all proactive not like the whinging fat cnuts you see on the tv crying about how they can't lose weight!


----------



## Dsahna

Good post bob,too true mate


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i am fat id guess mid to high 20's in true body fat %
> 
> about 14 - 17 in calipers
> 
> either way im off teh desired 10%


I'm 13.5 % with callipers mate...so we're not that far apart....and I have also resorted to the dreaded cardio twice a week as I just cant shift my vast belly that bounces off the floor when I walk...but my cardio habit is a secret so dont breathe a word :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

your cardio secrets safe with me mate


----------



## M_at

*IanStu Does Cardio!*


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> *IanStu Does Cardio!*


pmsl..that realy did make me laugh Matt...bastard


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> pmsl..that realy did make me laugh Matt...bastard


Glad I could be of service.


----------



## Dsahna

Hello deed:thumb:you okay today,have you sorted cheese out for taking the pish:lol:


----------



## d4ead

imitation s the greatest form of flattery....


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> imitation s the greatest form of flattery....


Naa,wanting to bum you is:lol:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> imitation s the greatest form of flattery....


yeah but do you realize people have been repping him...thinking he was you...best kill him I think...post vid of it please...thanks


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> yeah but do you realize people have been repping him...thinking he was you...best kill him I think...post vid of it please...thanks


You could have been even further up the ladder if it wasnt for mr edam:lol:


----------



## dmcc

Matt I've seen you naked (ish) and you're leaner than me. You both are. Ergo, neither of you are fat.


----------



## d4ead

Haha well cheese is just copying my dads idea of being winger so I can't be too mad...


----------



## d4ead

*training*

none

*relaxation*

sleep = 7.5 hours

quality = good

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 3

quality = good

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 4 eggs chicken ham and cheese

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

meal 7 = casein shake


----------



## d4ead

inspired by Joshua im going to be using this new style of report daily.

thanks everyone for your continued support i love you all.

except that cheese bloke.


----------



## bigbob33

Good work with the w4nking mate 3 sets is impressive


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> none
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 7.5 hours
> 
> quality = good
> 
> sex = x 0
> 
> quality = fail
> 
> *w*nks = x 3*
> 
> quality = good
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = 4 eggs chicken ham and cheese
> 
> meal 3 = casein shake and oats
> 
> meal 4 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 6 = protein shake
> 
> meal 7 = casein shake


pmsl! I thought you were a 5+ man, wimp:lol:


----------



## d4ead

to be honest i woke up late, cos the kids came home so i missed my wake up w*nk, and i thought i was in with the wife so i missed my before work w*nk.

ill try to improve today.


----------



## BigDom86

whats your favourite website? i like tube8.com but need some more


----------



## Joshua

Glad to be of some use bud. Good stuff.

When you mention protein shake (rather than casein shake) do you mean that it is whey protein?

Why the caesin + oats in meal 3? Do you have a long period without food between meal 3 and 4?

All the best,

J


----------



## Cheese

I nearly fell over then!!! A serious question!?? Quick D4 answer it... opportunities like this only come along once in a blue moon. :lol:

Lots of love Ian, cos i am Ian after all


----------



## Dsahna

Whos cheese:confused1:anyway im liking the joshua twist on things dead,but when you actually do have sex mate...please jot the details such as,position,intensity and other such important info for us,it helps us better our bodybuilding knowledge buddy:thumb:


----------



## lumberjack

This is getting pretty g#y D4ead.... but its your journal!

Hows the training going?

Hows the journey to being jay cutler jnr?


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Whos cheese:confused1:anyway im liking the joshua twist on things dead,but when you actually do have sex mate...please jot the details such as,position,intensity and other such important info for us,it helps us better our bodybuilding knowledge buddy:thumb:


Good points well made, also include reps and range of movement ie shallow or bol1ock deep.

Before and after pictures will help us help you even more... not of you... even though your gorgeous... i know i've lived a day in the life of D4.


----------



## d4ead

Joshua said:


> Glad to be of some use bud. Good stuff.
> 
> When you mention protein shake (rather than casein shake) do you mean that it is whey protein?
> 
> Why the caesin + oats in meal 3? Do you have a long period without food between meal 3 and 4?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


yes and yes mate the protein shake is a whey protein, and the casein is because thats just before i leave to work, and its a while before i eat again.



Dsahna said:


> Whos cheese:confused1:anyway im liking the joshua twist on things dead,but when you actually do have sex mate...please jot the details such as,position,intensity and other such important info for us,it helps us better our bodybuilding knowledge buddy:thumb:


problem is my average session last 45 mins and we cover a vast arrangement of positions and intensity levels. ill try to utube a video so you can see my form



lumberjack said:


> This is getting pretty g#y D4ead.... but its your journal!
> 
> Hows the training going?
> 
> Hows the journey to being jay cutler jnr?


hey buddy yeh its pretty gay in here...



Cheese said:


> Good points well made, also include reps and range of movement ie shallow or bol1ock deep.
> 
> Before and after pictures will help us help you even more... not of you... even though your gorgeous... i know i've lived a day in the life of D4.


ill work on it mate..... is that new avi actually you impersonating ian or is that ian. I really want sure...


----------



## ElfinTan

Have I been missed????? :0) x


----------



## Dsahna

Oh yes get the vids up mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

I missed you tan


----------



## ElfinTan

bigbob33 said:


> I missed you tan


Thank you Bob! x


----------



## BigDom86

:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> Have I been missed????? :0) x


always tan always...


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> always tan always...


 :thumb: Have been to Nando's with Mr G! Chicken and rice that someone else cooks! :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Very nice huge nandos fan but tend to be weak and go with chips and a corn on the cob ;p

I do the same in a steak house, chips and onion rings.


----------



## Joshua

> ...
> 
> I wonder if I could chuck a personal question in the mix, feel free to answer in my journal if you don't want to cluter yours.
> 
> I have a problem with fat in the love handle area and internal fat behind my abs causuing a bloated look when I relax. I've stopped sugar intake and my diet has been prety strict for several years. But although my body fat % has dropped a lot these problem areas remain. What would your suggestions be.
> 
> Thanks for that in advance...


Assuming diet is taken care of...

VAT ( Visceral Adipose Tissue ) is the stuff behind the abdominal wall that is associated with health problems if it is too great. Elevated cortisol (stress hormone) can be a big factor in how much VAT we carry(actually it is elevated cortisol AND elevated insulin), so keeping cortisol levels down should help, try keeping relaxed if you are normally a tense person. There are also pharmacological methods for supressing cortisol. Phosphatidylserine taken orally (800mg.d-1) may help.

Frequent whole body interval training seems to help this too [calculations on studies], as does protein sparing modified fast style diets [iME] (the PSMF diet does not have to be done for very long, but is great for dropping fat a bit.

Another way of getting VAT down is by using GH and leucine. There was a study showing quite amazing results from 18IU per day (I know I could not afford to do that much though) along with oral leucine (cant remember the dose).

When it comes to the love handles there are some theories that this is related to insulin sensitivity (Hackski had a thread IIRC on this) which maybe worth checking out.

There are also stubborn fat deposits typically in men found below the naval and love handle area. These are often the last to go when cutting. Yohimbine HCL (20mg.d-1 split over 4 oral doses) should help them make those fat cells payout more like the rest.

Another thing to deal with the bloated look is to increase abdominal tone. Pilates can help. Working to pull the abs back further towards the spine at rest and when training the abs may help too.

JMHO,

J


----------



## d4ead

Thanks josh for those ideas....

Looks like ill have to start some abb training and maybe heavens forbid even cardio.... offs ...

Id rather choose the hgh route but likewise that's way outa my price range..

I'm thinking of changing my routine while on my cruise to every other day. Could fit some cardio in on the off days. I've tried this before and really hated not doing the weights but ill see... I know it makes perfect seance but I still struggle to do it.

Thanks again josh mate


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> Thanks josh for those ideas....
> 
> Looks like ill have to start some abb training and maybe heavens forbid even
> 
> *cardio*
> 
> *
> *.... offs ...
> 
> Id rather choose the hgh route but likewise that's way outa my price range..
> 
> I'm thinking of changing my routine while on my cruise to every other day. Could fit some cardio in on the off days. I've tried this before and really hated not doing the weights but ill see... I know it makes perfect seance but I still struggle to do it.
> 
> Thanks again josh mate


*PUFF!*


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead you big cardio doing gay:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Oh and another thing about the whole ab thing, I've started doing ab vacuum exercises and it seems to be helping me


----------



## Dsahna

Morning bob


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*shoulder press*

12 x 50kg

8 x 80kg

6 x 90kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 110kg + 12 x 50kg

*lateral raise*

12 x 36kg

8 x 76kg

5 x 96kg

4 x 96kg

*front raise*

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

*tricep pushdowns*

10 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 60kg

*tricep extensions*

12 x 36kg

8 x 80kg

6 x 91kg

4 x 96kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = good

sex = x 1

quality = could have been better

w*nks = x 4

quality = good

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 4 eggs chicken ham and cheese

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = 2 x chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

felt pretty good to be honest, im looking ok. bit leaner again and very swole. sorry no video this time ill try to sort it for next time. i cocked up on the presses i thought i was on 110 but it was only 100, so when i did try 110 i was blown, hell these things happen. Pretty sure i would have got a couple out on 120 if i hadn't messed up.

rest of the workout went well. Think there was some pb's in there somewhere 

diet was alrightish.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning D how's things?


----------



## bigbob33

Nice lifts mate:thumbs:


----------



## d4ead

well i wont give in and do cardio just yet

but if i really have to do slin on my next cycle then i want rid of this body fat first. cos i find that idea scary as hell. Im actually pretty good at the moment compared to usual.

the offending areas must go, so i think cardio and abs workouts are coming soon...

in other news im now officially cruising on 300mg test a week (the same tri test mix 400mg).....


----------



## d4ead

thanks bob mate.. you good pal?


----------



## Cheese

Nice lifting D4, You might want to look at lowering the carbs in meal 5? Just a though other opinions on this would be good, I'm no dietitian but my dads gf is. She would suggest very low carbs after 4pm for good fat loss (obv for someone working normal shifts).


----------



## d4ead

yeh ive thought about that before but because i train after work between meal 6 and 7, i kinda feel i should have some carbs in me for energy.. what do you think??


----------



## bigbob33

I've cut my carbs a little and as a result my lifts yesterday were pi55 poor! I think there has too be a middle road


----------



## Cheese

The sugar in the protien shake would probably be enough to give you a boost for the gym, if not have a banana with it. It could be worth a try mate.

Your having quiet alot of slow release carbs through the day so you should have alot of energy stored.

Maybe have some Boost (cheap redbull) 1ltr for £1 so should last 4 days, it gives some sugar for energy and the caffine will up your metabolism.

Your not having alot of fat by the looks of things so i would guess lowering you carbs a little might be the answer.


----------



## Joshua

bigbob33 said:


> Oh and another thing about the whole ab thing, I've started doing ab vacuum exercises and it seems to be helping me


Excellent point.

J


----------



## BigDom86

big weights!!! what do you do your shoulder presses on?


----------



## Joshua

> well i wont give in and do cardio just yet


Get in there mate. Cardio is great fun, and sure it is tough, but it feels great, and makes getting results so much easier IMO.

J


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> cardio and abs workouts are coming soon...


I'll pretend I didnt see that


----------



## d4ead

Joshua said:


> Get in there mate. Cardio is great fun, and sure it is tough, but it feels great, and makes getting results so much easier IMO.
> 
> J


its soooo boring. less theres some hot has in front of you..



IanStu said:


> I'll pretend I didnt see that


yeh yeh tell me about it


----------



## WRT

Nice shoulder pressing there mate, dissapointed with only 4 [email protected] but at least you got a shag in:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

yeh i aim for 5 but you cant win them all, you will be really disappointed with todays efforts.


----------



## Dsahna

Dead mate,i love the way things are coming together for you mate,its obvious that you are putting some serious effort in and i can sense big changes for you come blast time:thumb:ill support you as much as possible,keep up the good work chest-that-arnie-would-kill-for:lol:some of your lifts are awesome already!


----------



## d4ead

im doing my best good buddy, improvment is so slow and i struggle to see it in myself but hey.

im consistant, i try hard. sooner or later ill get there.

i just found out i went to school with ollie b


----------



## Dsahna

Whos ollie b


----------



## d4ead

no idea to be truthful, but apparently hes big posts here and i went to school with him.. According to some old school friend i met today.


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:that friend mate


----------



## d4ead

haha yes and i was right very fat, and an absolute NO GO. (although she did try)


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> haha yes and i was right very fat, and an absolute NO GO. (although she did try)


I bet she wasnt that fat mategotta grab some meat when your feelin the heat ffs dead:thumb:was she nice though


----------



## d4ead

too fat for my taste bru too fat for my taste....


----------



## BigDom86

i know ollie b (well i know him on ukm)


----------



## ElfinTan

Sorry...trying hard to keep up but adapter for my lappy has died so no puter at the gym and have to play catchy up when I get home xxx!


----------



## ElfinTan

Are the side lats on a machine?


----------



## d4ead

Yes side lats are a machien.

You do well to keep up as much as you do hon thanks.


----------



## Bettyboo

hi hun , thought i would drop by... keep up the good work!


----------



## d4ead

Thanks tara


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lift*

5 x 100kg (SL)

5 x 130kg

1 x 160kg

.25 x 180kg (failed)

1 x 170kg

*bent over rows*

15 x 50kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*tbar pull downs*

12 x 56kg

8 x 89kg

4 x 100kg

*tbar rows*

12 x 45kg

8 x 67kg

4 x 86kg

*dumbbell curls*

10 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg

4 x 25kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 4 hours + 1hour

quality = very poor

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 4

quality = good

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 4 eggs chicken ham and cheese

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = 2 x chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

pump was good felt ok. Didn't hit the figures i wanted but it still felt like a workout. having trouble reaching orgasm, think it may be connected to the adex. Guess time will tell on that one. Gyno symptoms had gone yesterday so i didn't take adex but by this morning pain had returned. So i will have to start again. That kinda ****es me off to be honest.


----------



## bigbob33

Nice deadlifts mate, you're looking strong bro


----------



## Cheese

Dead man, you shoulg add an extra protien shake or two to your diet, the ammount of [email protected] you have means your throwing away (literally) 4 doses of protien. I get pi55ed off when i have to [email protected] the missus, she doesn't realise.

1. the calories i burn when pasty smashing

2. the protien wasted in spent man fat


----------



## Joshua

> tbar pull downs


What are these?

Great training (and logging) mate,

J


----------



## M_at

Nice workout - want your upper back strength!


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout dead:thumb:the wänks must be tiresome if your hammering away for ages to hit climax mate:lol:but at least your gyno has gone

Youll get the 180 next week bigman,no problem!


----------



## d4ead

thanks mat thanks dan, thanks bob..

to be honest i dont think they are tbar pulldowns josh but like most things i do i havnt got a clue what they are so i make up names as i go. Basically i attach a tbar (or what i call a tbar) to the lat pull down machine and use that.

cheese mate another new avi jesus you have been on form this week. Just remember its all cardio and if you drink your spilled sperm its all good.


----------



## BigDom86

i know what you mean dead  dont worry.


----------



## d4ead

haha i knew i could count on you bigd


----------



## BigDom86

do you have a long bar at your gym with hammer grip on it at your gym? i like this bar alot for front pulldowns


----------



## d4ead

overworked...


----------



## BigDom86

man you got some wánking issues if thats what your hand looks like after. some serious high intensity going on there


----------



## dmcc

Dude you need to come to my gym, you'll get a big DL.


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> ...to be honest i dont think they are tbar pulldowns josh but like most things i do i havnt got a clue what they are so i make up names as i go. Basically i attach a tbar (or what i call a tbar) to the lat pull down machine and use that...


Is it an attachment as shown in this picture?










If so, FWIW I know this as a V-Bar and the exercise as a close grip lat pull down (CGLPD)

This maybe of interest: a database of the exercises at exrx.net which can be accessed by a list or by a clickable map of the body.

All the best,

J


----------



## BigDom86

^^ thats the one im sure.


----------



## d4ead

Yes josh that's the beasty.... so I do close grip lateral pulldowns nice.

Now I just got to remember what my cable curls till you punch you head things are really called.

What can I say I'm not as precise as you mate......

Dmcc buddy would love to come and work out with you, will have to arrange something.


----------



## d4ead

Hahahahaha snitch....... wrt have you been taggin me again. Or was that mak????

Cvnts the pair of you


----------



## WRT

Wasn't me mate!


----------



## d4ead

Haha well that only leaves photoshop boy then rofl....

How's things in your life wrt, looking up?


----------



## anabolic ant

blimey d4ead...your journal is coming along...anyhow,just a quick 1,cos i gotta get me head down for some sleep soon,too many late nights,training early tomorrow!!!!

i aint forgot you...will try get on more often bro...have a good one!!!!


----------



## d4ead

No problem ant bro, keep checkin in mate. Its almost busy in here these days..


----------



## d4ead

*training*

none

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = ok

sex = x 0

quality = fail getting p*ssed off now

w*nks = x 2

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :cursing:

kids = :cursing:

sex = :cursing:

life = :cursing:

overall = :cursing:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = beef sause rive and mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = 1 x cream cake, 2 packets of crisps and a bag of cola bottles

meal 5 = 2 x chicken new potatoes and mixed veg

meal 6 = casein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

had 2 x red bulls full fat.. run out of whey protein so casein it it until Monday.

diet went a bit off to say the least but it was a stressful night.

ive also added a new emotional state display. just for the hell of it.


----------



## M_at

Loving the diet - not enough cream in mine right now.

I feel a dose of Keto coming on so I can sit on the sofa and spray Anchor Extra Thick directly into my gullet 

Don't worry about the :cursing: they just make for extra violence in the gym.


----------



## dmcc

M_at said:


> I feel a dose of Keto coming on so I can sit on the sofa and spray Anchor Extra Thick directly into my gullet


Sounds more like sex than a diet.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## Dsahna

Stay focused deadyou are monster in the making mate!!!!!

How do you mean by sex=fail,is that failure to spunk mate?


----------



## d4ead

no sex = 0 times its a failure to start


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Now I just got to remember what my cable curls till you punch you head things are really called.


Over head cable curls OR Front Double Bicep Curls (coz it looks like a front double bi pose).


----------



## d4ead

*training*

none

*relaxation*

sleep = 10 hours (up all day (when i should be asleep) then went to bed at 10pm woke up at 7am out of bed 8am)

quality = ok

sex = x 5

quality = failed to cum twice, but rest rocked (average about 50mins a go.)

w*nks = x 4

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :whistling:

kids = 

sex = :thumb:

life = :cool2:

overall = :cool2:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = lamb special fried rice

meal 5 = forgot casein shake before bed (drunk a bottle of baileys, so wasn't to coherent)

*other notes*

day off is always a fuk up because i stay up when i should sleep then sleep when i should be getting up, means im tired and not hungry all day, so diet suffers. Still managed to get some stuff down me and shagged my way through some seriouse cardio 

feel a bit better then i have done for the last week or so.

Now i have to survive this stupidly long day (awake at 7am, > work 9.30pm, > train 6.30am, > bed at 8.30am), do some kind of exersise routine in the morning before i get to go to bed again.

wish me luck my firends........

:beer:


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> Over head cable curls OR Front Double Bicep Curls (coz it looks like a front double bi pose).


yeh thats the one, ill remember that this time :whistling:

i hate being so thick.

dan when you come down yo will have to teach me to spell so i dont look so dumb all the time. though i think thats the least of my problems


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Loving the diet - not enough cream in mine right now.
> 
> I feel a dose of Keto coming on so I can sit on the sofa and spray Anchor Extra Thick directly into my gullet
> 
> Don't worry about the :cursing: they just make for extra violence in the gym.


thats kinda disturbing but thanks.. true about the :cursing: though



dmcc said:


> Sounds more like sex than a diet.


thats even more disturbing.



bigbob33 said:


> Morning


yeh good morning bob thanks for checking in.



Dsahna said:


> Stay focused deadyou are monster in the making mate!!!!!
> 
> How do you mean by sex=fail,is that failure to spunk mate?


man to monster mate thats what its all about, just such a fuking slow transformation grrrrr.


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

hey dom mate, i tried to rep you bro but my spunk was dry your first tomorrow.


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> hey dom mate, i tried to rep you bro but my spunk was dry your first tomorrow.


its ok i still love u


----------



## bigbob33

And I do :lol:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> none
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 10 hours (up all day (when i should be asleep) then went to bed at 10pm woke up at 7am out of bed 8am)
> 
> quality = ok
> 
> *sex = x 5*
> 
> quality = failed to cum twice, but rest rocked (average about 50mins a go.)
> 
> *w*nks = x 4*
> 
> quality = good


Proud of you mate:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

5 shags and 4 w*nks!!!!

My c0ck would have dropped off!

Just think off all thet Cardio you'll be in show condition if you keep tha up for a few days.

Can't rep anyone now, i've given out too much in the last 24hrs :no:

See you all soon


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> yeh thats the one, ill remember that this time :whistling:
> 
> i hate being so thick.


Thick but sweet....just like treaclex


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Proud of you mate:thumb:


well i do my best to live up to your standards boss



Cheese said:


> 5 shags and 4 w*nks!!!!
> 
> My c0ck would have dropped off!
> 
> Just think off all thet Cardio you'll be in show condition if you keep tha up for a few days.
> 
> Can't rep anyone now, i've given out too much in the last 24hrs :no:
> 
> See you all soon


thats my kind of cardio



ElfinTan said:


> Thick but sweet....just like treaclex


thank you my dear..


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> well i do my best to live up to your standards boss


Surpassed it mate, not had any nookie in about 2 months pmsl!


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Surpassed it mate, not had any nookie in about 2 months pmsl!


give it a rest syler. you only have to look at a girl and she gets wet for you


----------



## IanStu

hey [email protected] (x 4)...just to let you know been trying to rep you for ages...keep getting that 24 hr message...will do when I can


----------



## d4ead

np my good friend. how you feeling now mate????

hope you got over your episode.

your young mate.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*squat*

12 x 60kg atg

8 x 80kg atg

4 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

2 x 115kg (PB)

*zercher squat*

5 x 60kg

*leg extension*

12 x 79kg

8 x 118kg (PB)

6 x 118kg

*leg curl*

12 x 79kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg + 6 x 79kg

*calf raises*

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

8 x 140kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 1 hours

quality = poor dont think i actually slept

sex = x 2

quality = ok hard to cum

w*nks = x 2

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :thumb:

kids = :tongue:

sex = :bounce:

life = :cool2:

overall = :thumbup1:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = beef new potatoes mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = casein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

still on casein as ive run out of whey, should turn up today. i was pretty pleased with the workout considering it was Monday and i had not slept since 7 am the previous day.

i had a go at a zercher squat just for teh hell of it. was quite fun.

hopefully sleep well and do chest tomorrow


----------



## bigbob33

Another good workout mate, but what the fk are zercher squats?


----------



## BigDom86

just type it in google bob. its like a front squat sort of, but you hold the bar lower down. its a bit weird tbh


----------



## bigbob33

Good call with the google Dom, I'm just a little retarded in the mornings:lol:


----------



## IanStu

bigbob33 said:


> Good call with the google Dom, I'm just a little retarded in the mornings:lol:


know how you feel mate...only its not just the mornings with me

D4ead...another great workout....bet you felt good after that lot...your sex and [email protected] sessions are the stuff of legend mate...keep up the good work


----------



## Joshua

Great works across the board. Totally agree on the zerchers being fun - a serious mix of ecstasy and the feeling of being ripped apart, topped with a generous helping of mass building and things to make one generally more solid and stacked.

Are you going to keep these in your program in the future?

I am loving the emotional state part of your logging. It's something I am going to mimic when I do my next journal makeover. Cheers bud.

Keep up the good stuff,

J


----------



## Dsahna

Brilliant mate,great workout,pbs and best of all you seem happy dead:thumb:great stuff and welldone


----------



## lumberjack

This actually for 'JOSHUA' who seems to know alot about exercises.

I am looking for the name of an exercise.

If i was to lift a weight with straight arms by my sides then bring the weight up and shoulder press it - what would it be classed as?

Its not just a shoulder press, because I am moving the weight from waist height then pressing it?


----------



## Prodiver

lumberjack said:


> This actually for 'JOSHUA' who seems to know alot about exercises.
> 
> I am looking for the name of an exercise.
> 
> If i was to lift a weight with straight arms by my sides then bring the weight up and shoulder press it - what would it be classed as?
> 
> Its not just a shoulder press, because I am moving the weight from waist height then pressing it?


It's the Clean and Jerk if the barbell starts on the floor, the Hang Clean and Jerk if the barbell starts at thigh level.


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Brilliant mate,great workout,pbs and best of all you seem happy dead:thumb:great stuff and welldone


not really but sex euphoria makes me feel that way for a while..



Prodiver said:


> It's the Clean and Jerk if the barbell starts on the floor, the Hang Clean and Jerk if the barbell starts at thigh level.


thanks prodiver.

thanks to everyone else for there kind words. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*bench press*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

6 x 110kg

6 x 120kg + 8 x 90kg

*incline bench press*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*decline bench press*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

*was knackered.

*machine flys*

12 x 59kg

8 x 70kg

4 x 90kg + 6 x 59kg

*bicep curls*

15 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

*run out of time had to dash home and still got tolf off.

*relaxation*

sleep = 7 hours

quality = poor / ok

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 3

quality = ace (1 took up an hour and a half of my time)

*emotional state*

wife = :stupid:

kids = :cool2:

sex = :cursing:

life = :angry:

overall = :no:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = steak mine brown rice and mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = steak mine brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = steak mine brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = casein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

gym was ok, no one there i could get to spot me at all so couldnt go as heavy as i may have done. still pushed okish i think. diet was okish as well, but im off tonight so thats going to hell today.

no sex, that p*sses me off.


----------



## bigbob33

Very good lifts mate, 120 bench for reps, with no spotter good stuff!!!


----------



## robisco11

good workout, nice and strong!!


----------



## IanStu

nice [email protected] mate


----------



## BigDom86

very strong pressing!


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout my barrel chested buddy:thumb:you must have had bad shoulder burn ****ing for 1 1/2 hrs:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Great workout my barrel chested buddy:thumb:you must have had bad shoulder burn ****ing for 1 1/2 hrs:lol:


im used to it on a night off a 6 hour **** is not beyond reason


----------



## Dsahna

A six hour **** is taking the **** mate:laugh:


----------



## WRT

A 6 hour [email protected], wtf mate!


----------



## d4ead

haha secret cardio man you see.


----------



## Terra Firma

I love you d4ead but I can't resist- Moob fly by!


----------



## Dsahna

See dead,thats why we take gyno precautions mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Terra Firma said:


> I love you d4ead but I can't resist- Moob fly by!


not so bad...I think you look good with a moustache :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to sainsburys then home...no idea why i'm posting this vital info here...later guys


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> not so bad...I think you look good with a moustache :laugh:


Thanks Mr upside down face! :stuart:

It's been awhile since I got a compliment from you, feels good I must say


----------



## WRT

Terra a pic of your boobs for a pic of my cock, deal?


----------



## d4ead

ffs thats just mean terra.....


----------



## d4ead

real moob flyby










ahhh just spammed my own journal.


----------



## Dsahna

Drool


----------



## BigDom86

can i get a tít wánk?


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm jealous ffs!!!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

ner ner na ner neeeer


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> ffs thats just mean terra.....


 You did say once that I was too nice 

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> ner ner na ner neeeer


Show off :001_tt2:


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> You did say once that I was too nice
> 
> xxx


yes and look at you know being all accepted for being horrible 

see my advice works.....

now either claim your undying lust for me or get outa my thread.


----------



## rich-k

Dropped in tosay great work mate, and the sex log is fantastic lmao! do you find that your sex drive goes up the harder you train???


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> yes and look at you know being all accepted for being horrible
> 
> see my advice works.....
> 
> now either claim your undying lust for me or get outa my thread.


 Oh d4ead you are so ripped, have a genius IQ and look nothing like a debt collector :wink:

How was that? 

PS - You can join in with the bukkake if it appeals to you. I'm the receiver :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> Oh d4ead you are so ripped, have a genius IQ and look nothing like a debt collector :wink:
> 
> How was that?
> 
> PS - You can join in with the bukkake if it appeals to you. *I'm the receiver* :thumb:


thank fuk for that you had me worried just for a second there. i was starting to look around the room for prodiver and dmcc and matt.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning d4 how is it today?


----------



## d4ead

rich-k said:


> Dropped in tosay great work mate, and the sex log is fantastic lmao! do you find that your sex drive goes up the harder you train???


my sex drive goes up the more im having..


----------



## d4ead

morning bob mate.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

no training

*relaxation*

sleep = 2 hours am + 7 hours overnight

quality = poor / ok

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 3

quality = ace

*emotional state*

wife = :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

kids = :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

sex = :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

life = :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

overall = :death: :death: :death: :death:

*diet*

meal 1 = casein shake and oats

meal 2 = chicken new potatoes mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

*other notes*

wat a bollox day/night


----------



## ZAXXXXX

That looks nasty D4, you've got stay strong and work through these things


----------



## bigbob33

You're not looking happy mate! :lol: everything will come right mate I'm sure.


----------



## d4ead

ZAXXXXX said:


> That looks nasty D4, you've got stay strong and work through these things


this morning id like to work through my family with a 2x4


----------



## Cheese

Morning mate.


----------



## d4ead

ill be all right, its just been a **** day, still its a new day now....

ill probably go back to bed for an hour or so..

get up and see how i feel.


----------



## d4ead

woot cheese you back from holiday???? or just checking in while on holiday?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Sent you some reps D4 so the new days started good


----------



## d4ead

thanks man, ill hit you back as soon as i can bro


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> woot cheese you back from holiday???? or just checking in while on holiday?


I was away on business mate. Went Sunday evening and got back late last night.

Stayed in a hotel right on the edge of lake Gada(sp) the biggest lake in Europe i post some photo's soon. I love being a customer, suppliers look after you really well. :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

I'll rep you later bud to help brighten your day I'd do it now but my iPhone won't let me!


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> I was away on business mate. Went Sunday evening and got back late last night.
> 
> Stayed in a hotel right on the edge of lake Gada(sp) the biggest lake in Europe i post some photo's soon. I love being a customer, suppliers look after you really well. :thumb:


what do you do cheese?



bigbob33 said:


> I'll rep you later bud to help brighten your day I'd do it now but my iPhone won't let me!


no problem me old mate.. you have a good one now ok.


----------



## Cheese

I work for a scrap recycling company called Sims MM we're the biggest in the world.

I used to be in research and development but now I'm 2IC to the UK Engineering Manager. Not bad considering I did crap in school and flunked college lol.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> I work for a scrap recycling company called Sims MM we're the biggest in the world.
> 
> I used to be in research and development but now I'm 2IC to the UK Engineering Manager. Not bad considering I did crap in school and flunked college lol.


great how about a loan :innocent:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> great how about a loan :innocent:


Haha, back at ya! You earn more then me! Although i'd guess your living costs are higher living in london with kids, missus and your own house.

I still live with my mom so its sound :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

mortgage - 1300

insurances - 300

gas electric water 100

petrol - 300

food - 300

sky/phones/mobiles - 100

gym - 15

supps - 70

total *£2485 per month*

theres no kids bills on there, cloths or any other living expenses. cars, bikes, social blah blah

but, well that gives you an idea......


----------



## d4ead

i only earn 23p a minute ffs


----------



## Cheese

Judging by that I'll be living at home a while yet.

Amazing how it all mounts up. You use shed loads of petrol. Cheesey tip of the day... Buy a diesel. I do 80 miles a day in the week at least and my monthly fuel bill is more like £200.

I might make it a feature "Cheesey Tip Of The Day". Hmmm, could be on to something here.


----------



## d4ead

1 tank will last me just over a week, at about £60 a tank. I had a diesel even that only managed 300 miles to a tank. Im heavy footed. but the wife thankfully done use so much...


----------



## bigbob33

Look very similar to my expenses and I've got no over time at the mo!


----------



## BigDom86

any training happening today ladies? dead the big dom willl be landing in guildford next thursday most likely if u want to meet up for a little r&r ;D


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> any training happening today ladies? dead the big dom willl be landing in guildford next thursday most likely if u want to meet up for a little r&r ;D


damn right mate will do you just up here for the day or is that it your staying up here??

just im working Wednesday and Thursday but im off Friday


----------



## pastanchicken

d4ead said:


> mortgage - 1300
> 
> insurances - 300
> 
> gas electric water 100
> 
> petrol - 300
> 
> food - 300
> 
> sky/phones/mobiles - 100
> 
> gym - 15
> 
> supps - 70
> 
> total *£2485 per month*
> 
> theres no kids bills on there, cloths or any other living expenses. cars, bikes, social blah blah
> 
> but, well that gives you an idea......


fck, that mortgage payment nearly gave me a heart attack :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

hello pasta mate welcome to my journal, yeh its a bit steep ehh


----------



## pastanchicken

cheers mate, I do duck in a fair bit, just a bit quiet 

It is mate, I struggle with mine, and it's tiny! Fair play mate


----------



## Cheese

Yeah but Pasta have you seen his house!!!!


----------



## d4ead

i wish mate its a ****ty 3 bed semi in a crap estate but down here thats worth 255k and my mortgage is only for 165k


----------



## pastanchicken

:lol:

Not bad that d4ead! I picked my up for £75k, with a mortgage for £55k. When it was built though in 2007 it went for £140k, so hoping for a nice return when I sell


----------



## d4ead

yeh if id have bought before i went to Australia instead of when i got back would have been 80k cheaper grrrr


----------



## BigDom86

thats me down till christmas matey


----------



## d4ead

nice friday then mate... we can go get a nandos for lunch


----------



## Dsahna

Dead,that bill would kill me buddy:eek:


----------



## d4ead

yeh its not nice, and it makes me a little scared of my looming redundancy....


----------



## Dsahna

Is it defo on the cards mate?


----------



## d4ead

Yeh we've been told its coming we just don't know when, it could be tommorow it could be 2 years.


----------



## Dsahna

Ive got my fingers crossed for you dead! Hope its a year or two away yet mate


----------



## d4ead

Thanks dan man...

To be honest as scary as the work thing is, its my pension that really worrys me. If I could stay here things would be prety sorted pension wise. However if I go now id have to freeze the pension and start another at this late stage that wouldn't be good.

I really didn't want to work past 55...... would break my heart if I have too.

Ahhhh to live life again in hindsight...


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate don't worry too much about your pension, I haven't even got one:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ive said the same for years mate,ive never believed in working till you are fcuked(65)thats fcuking bs ffs!!!


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*shoulder press*

12 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100k

4 x 110kg + 5 x 70kg

*lateral raises*

12 x 50kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 91kg + 10 x 50kg

*front raises*

10 x 12.5

10 x 12.5

10 x 12.5

*tricep push downs*

10 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 60kg

*tricep extensions*

10 x 50kg

8 x 80kg

4 x 90kg

went home

*relaxation*

sleep = 3 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 3

quality = ace (inc a 3 hour effort)

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :innocent:

sex = :cursing:

life = :cool2:

overall = :rockon:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 = chicken new potatoes mixed veg

meal 4 = protein shake and oats

meal 5 = chicken rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = chicken rice and mixed veg

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 3 = casein shake

*other notes*

ive noticed that i have started to get pins and needles in my little finger and second to little finger on my left hand when training that lasts for an hour or so after training.. i get it in my right hand as well same fingers but not where near as bad. ideas on this??

was an ok work out, my triceps were still naffed from chest on tuesday 1 day break between to pushes not good should have swapped shoulders and back over in hindsight.


----------



## Dsahna

Good work mate:thumb:i still cant get over your wänking sessions dead:lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I get that pins and needles thing in the same fingers when on cycle, I wondered if it was something to do with elevated blood pressure or increased blood volume. :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Try injecting in another finger :confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

I get pins and needles in my left hand while squating but I put that down to my fked shoulder!


----------



## BigDom86

where do you do lateral raises? interested because of the weights used...


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> where do you do lateral raises? interested because of the weights used...


its a machine, sorry i normally quote that.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lift*

10 x 60kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 130kg

5 x 160kg

0.75 x 180kg (failed at top)

0.75 x 180kg (failed at top)

0.25 x 180kg (burnt out)

*bent over rows*

12 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*vgrip pull downs*

10 x 52kg

8 x 72kg

4 x 100kg + 8 x 52kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 10 hours

quality = ok

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 1

quality = ace

*emotional state*

wife = 

kids = 

sex = :confused1:

life = 

overall = :cool2:

*diet*

meal 1 = beef rice and mixed veg

meal 2 = casein shake and oats

meal 3 = beef rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = beef rice mixed veg

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

had run outa milk so couldn't have a shake to start me off.

grip was failing at top of the 180's (no straps) 3rd attempt was just fuked

no sex again and slept so long i didnt have time for w*nks either.


----------



## d4ead

ZAXXXXX said:


> I get that pins and needles thing in the same fingers when on cycle, I wondered if it was something to do with elevated blood pressure or increased blood volume. :confused1:


my blood pressure is ok at the minute so im not sure volume maybe...


----------



## bigbob33

Excellant deadlifting mate :thumb: oh yes, and a very good morning to you


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> D4, I must say you were much more muscular than I thought you would be, just throwing that out there and I have only had 10 beers and some chronic.
> 
> But the heart speaks what the mouth is full of. Might be the drunk heart...lol


thanks winger very kind of you....


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Excellant deadlifting mate :thumb: oh yes, and a very good morning to you


thanks bob mate much obliged. you have a good fun day and tell your kid uncle dead sends his love


----------



## bigbob33

Will do, cheers mate


----------



## M_at

For that sort of jump up in weights I'd be looking at a few less reps as the weight goes up mate - 5 x 160 is bloody knackering and to then attempt 180 - I know I couldn't.

But bloody strong lifting!


----------



## Dsahna

Great work as usual my zombified mate:devil2:watch your back though


----------



## d4ead

thanks guys

i was going to do a 170 as well but skipped that for the 180, ill get there i was soooo close today.


----------



## dmcc

Mate you should get down to mine some weekend, we'll do some deads and you'll get a 200. Ask my bro.


----------



## d4ead

would love to dmcc, just finding the time. but defo yes


----------



## BigDom86

sexy deadlifting. i trained back today, didnt go too well though lol. did high rep deadlifts to start out though


----------



## d4ead

thanks mate 

my gym dont do 1 time admissions so if were to work out together we will have to find somewhere else, or you can pay the £15 for the month


----------



## dmcc

Mate, I'm free most weekends so just give me a shout. Deads on Sunday, normally.


----------



## d4ead

i work most weekends and then when im off the mrs and kids normally moan and want to see me, but i may get away with an early morning session or something..


----------



## dmcc

It doesn't open till 10, and I normally get there between 10.30 and 11................. Ah well.


----------



## d4ead

No matter mate sure we can sort something out somewhen


----------



## d4ead

*training*

no training

*relaxation*

sleep = 7.5hrs

quality = good

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 2

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :innocent:

sex = :cursing:

life = :cool2:

overall = :rockon:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = steak mince rice mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg

meal 5 = steak mince rice mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

feel ok other then the lack of sex, another full weekend working, wife and kids will be miffed at me. Getting quite spotty, i hate spots grrrrr.


----------



## Dsahna

SPOTS MATE!!!!!


----------



## Joshua

> ...Getting quite spotty, i hate spots grrrrr...


I found a great company called dermotropics which sort out my skincare. The guy who runs it is a bit eccentric but has a *very *good understanding of skin biology and also of the type of endocrine changes that happen with androgens. If you use the "contact us" bit of the site and let him know your situation he can make something particular to your skin type and condition. Its very cheap and a customised version of his face wash and moisturiser sorts my spots out very sharpish.

All the best,

J


----------



## IanStu

Joshua said:


> I found a great company called dermotropics which sort out my skincare. The guy who runs it is a bit eccentric but has a *very *good understanding of skin biology and also of the type of endocrine changes that happen with androgens. If you use the "contact us" bit of the site and let him know your situation he can make something particular to your skin type and condition. Its very cheap and a customised version of his face wash and moisturiser sorts my spots out very sharpish.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


I've bookmarked that site J.....just about to start my first cycle and think spots are likely to be a problem for me as I've always been suceptable to them, so that link could come in usefull


----------



## d4ead

Oddly not getting them on my face, but I've got a few obove my hairline. And a few on my chest. Not a ot but enough that I notice.

Can't sleep today weird....


----------



## BigDom86

IanStu said:


> I've bookmarked that site J.....just about to start my first cycle and think spots are likely to be a problem for me as I've always been suceptable to them, so that link could come in usefull


what you running? :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

thanks a lot josh for that link by the way


----------



## d4ead

yeh ian what have you decided to run mate ???


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> what you running? :thumbup1:





d4ead said:


> yeh ian what have you decided to run mate ???


keeping it simple...500 test e for 12 weeks then drop to 250 for 6 weeks then back up to 500 and then think about adding something else if all is well...I plan to stay on for ever...do you think that is stupid


----------



## dmcc

No it seems sensible enough to me.


----------



## BigDom86

i dont see the point in staying on for ever as you put it, but its your body. unless your competing, i think it would be better to just do 2 cycles a year maybe


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> keeping it simple...500 test e for 12 weeks then drop to 250 for 6 weeks then back up to 500 and then think about adding something else if all is well...I plan to stay on for ever...do you think that is stupid


nice mate great plan, maybe up the dose a little on your second blast but heh play it by ear


----------



## dmcc

Dom, at Ian's age there is little benefit to running PCT and coming off, but loads of benefits for cruising.


----------



## BigDom86

why? health is not a reason?


----------



## IanStu

Dom as Darren said.....at my age I think the benefits are far greater if I stay on...I actualy look at it as almost medicinal...just replacing the hormone that i am probably low on..and as d4aed said i'll be playing it by ear...nothing is set in stone


----------



## dmcc

BigDom86 said:


> why? health is not a reason?


As long as he keeps an eye on his vitals and has his bloods checked regularly, no reason not to stay on.


----------



## BigDom86

ok just trying to be sensible  good luck though ian  im sure you know what your doing mate. and what you mean at my age?? your only like 43 ffs.


----------



## d4ead

replacing a hormone your low on is not necessarily unhealthy, if monitored and dosed correctly.


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> ok just trying to be sensible  good luck though ian  im sure you know what your doing mate. and what you mean at my age?? your only like 43 ffs.


im only 33 and have the same view, im not coming off again.


----------



## BigDom86

but its not really replacement is it? the top end is 50mg of natural test produced a week. so if you took 50mg a week then yes it would be replacement  but its not really is it as most people cruise on 250mg a week, which is still 5x natural levels...  cant wait myself to be on 5x-10x my natural levels lol monster time. ill be like bane from batman


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> ok just trying to be sensible  good luck though ian  im sure you know what your doing mate. and what you mean at my age?? your only like 43 ffs.


47 in November mate..50's getting scarily close


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Once I've had kids i'll probably be on for life


----------



## d4ead

yes your right of course it is over the normal levels but not above a dangerous level i dont think. People cruise as low as 100mg a week.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

d4ead said:


> yes your right of course it is over the normal levels but not above a dangerous level i dont think. *People cruise as low as 100mg a week.*


I will only be cruising on 150mg a week.


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> I will only be cruising on 150mg a week.


oh i was thinking 250..maybe thats to high...i'll have to think about that


----------



## d4ead

im cruising on 300mg so i cant talk


----------



## dmcc

400mg so ignore my advice


----------



## Uriel

500 next cruise. 250 test 250 mast


----------



## IanStu

lol....so a 250 cruise is puny then....so fvckin confusing


----------



## dmcc

No, 250 is a normal cruise. But I'm a big fooker and JW thought I could handle it. I had a choice between 300 and 400, and I regret nowt.


----------



## BigDom86

47 is nothing. got a 73 yr old in my gym  bigger than me aswel!!


----------



## d4ead

How much does he cruise on?

And welcome to my journal urinal


----------



## M_at

I feel left out with all this talk of cruising.


----------



## d4ead

Matt you can talk cruises..... mediterainian or tropicle etc.... you can't tell me you havnt bobbed up and down while out to see.


----------



## M_at

I've never cruised. Not in the park, not in the water, not on test :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Damn I sooo thought you were the type.....


----------



## M_at

I don't need to cruise.

I'd rather sail.

I'm natural.


----------



## WRT

Will be doing cycle after crimbo 600mg test p/w with dbol kickstart then do PCT to experience it then will be blast/cruising til end of the year:beer:


----------



## d4ead

Good luck tom, you will be huge...


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> Good luck tom, you will be huge...


X2,would be great to see how you respond mate


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> Good luck tom, you will be huge...





Dsahna said:


> X2,would be great to see how you respond mate


Yeah hope I respond well, hoping to weigh 230lbs but leaner than I am now which is a fairly reasonable goal:beer:


----------



## Dsahna

What weight are you now mate?


----------



## WRT

Around 210 mate


----------



## Dsahna

230 is acheavable buddy,its a big cycle for your first,should gain well:wink:

Im dan by the way


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

go for it you big [email protected] wrt...


----------



## WRT

Yeah buddy! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning D4


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*flat bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

2 x 110kg fail

6 x 110kg

*incline bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 100kg

*decline*

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

4 x 95kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 27kg

4 x 32kg

6 x 27kg

*double bicep cable curls*

8 x 27kg

4 x 32kg

4 x 34kg

*dumbbell curls*

10 x 10kg

8 x 25kg

10 x 10kg

*run out of time had to leave running.

*relaxation*

sleep = 7.5hrs

quality = good

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 2

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :innocent:

sex = :cursing:

life = :ban:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs cheese ham chicken

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = 3 sausages new potato rice mixed veg

meal 5 = 3 sausages new potato mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

everything felt heavy today, dont now why.


----------



## d4ead

morning bob mate


----------



## Cheese

Morning D4, How was you weekend mate.


----------



## d4ead

sh*t worked it all, wife was in a mood with me, the kids were miserable and i didnt get on ukm.


----------



## Cheese

Sorry i asked, lol.

I'm recovering from excessive amounts of alcohol. I feel like i've been eating razor blades and the strepsils aren't working.

Great weekend though.

Thursday night out in Bath was the best bit. Girls are fit as fvck and they wear THE shortest skirts ever!! Could actually see flap in one case.


----------



## bigbob33

Seeing a flap is always a bonus

nice workout mate! I've got chest today as well, good times


----------



## Cheese

Chest for me too bob.

Don't think i'll be feeling very olympic though tbh.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone dead:thumb:good workout mate,its a cnut when it feels right heavy eh:eek:


----------



## BigDom86

big chest


----------



## d4ead

thanks guys your enthusiasm always encourages me.


----------



## Guest

GOOOOOOOO D4EAD!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Nice workout though, i had a session where everything felt heavy too!


----------



## jamie seagia

o high sorry im jamie nice to meet you guys

i have chest tonite 8pm lol feel ill tho just gonna do my best cya late 4 update

nice workout dead..


----------



## BigDom86

good luck jamie


----------



## d4ead

hi jamie thanks for popping in


----------



## Dsahna

How is dead on this most humble evening:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Dan that avi is awesome you look like a monster.

Dead is well dead, I feel like I'm watching myself in the third person just going through the motions. Dead inside.

Work is busy and stressfull, I think I've beome a little adicted to red bull. Not good.

Hope everyone is all well and happy


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks buddyyou sound fcuking tired dead,i know that in the past if i felt like that then beauty sleep was in order.....as you can see i never quite got round to it yet:lol:

I used to love the redbull too mate,ate away at the funds though ha ha,im okay mate just in bed relaxing,no lovemaking tonight:crying: ha ha:wink:have a good kip ffs!


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys had a killer workout feel great lol cya tomorrow nite all check my jornal out for progress thanks


----------



## d4ead

Hey jamie nice to her of your workout spam the link to your journal mate so we don't have to search for it. And feel free to join in the banter in the sperm thread.

Dan I am tired but no reason for it, had plenty of sleep, just don't feel rested.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*squat*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

4 x 120kg failed on 5 and crashed to the ground

*zercher squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

1 x 100kg

1 x 110kg

*leg extension*

12 x 60kg

8 x 118kg

8 x 118kg

8 x 118kg

*leg curl*

8 x 60kg

6 x 85kg

4 x 91kg

should have done calf raises here.....

*run out of time had to leave running.

*relaxation*

sleep = 8hrs

quality = good woke up several times

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 2

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :innocent:

sex = :cursing:

life = :ban:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 sausages new potatoes and mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast rice mixed veg

meal 5 = chicken breast rice mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

last night was **** wife was in bad mood demanding divorce, went to work and was stupid busy and stressed there, chilled a bit from about 2am, good morning at the gym. Im loving these zercher squats. Im gonna wear my belt next week and go for a 1 rep max on them. Keep running out of time its not good grrrrr.


----------



## d4ead

morning bob my man


----------



## d4ead

other things

started mt2 again today so if the b*tch dont put out tonight ill just be taking it.

think that's a pb on the squats and of course the zerchers as its my first time.


----------



## BigDom86

how did u like zerchers?


----------



## jamie seagia

good morning peeps dead i have no idea how to spam im new on here lol


----------



## Dsahna

jamie seagia said:


> good morning peeps dead i have no idea how to spam im new on here lol


To spam ,just talk absolute shìte mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Morning dead, nice workout mate:thumb:wtf is happening at home buddy:eek:


----------



## jamie seagia

wtf guys im shagging like a trooper here so wen i hit the gear wats gonna happen lol


----------



## Dsahna

jamie seagia said:


> wtf guys im shagging like a trooper here so wen i hit the gear wats gonna happen lol


Much worse mate:devil2:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol reali hahaha i cant wait wat you think to my clycle any advice great

1m300mg test cyp ew

5 dianabol ed continue to take dianabol for 6 weeks then come of and continue test-cyp for the full cycle 12 weeks:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

How much cyp have you got mate


----------



## jamie seagia

i have unlimeted suppy mate can get it wen ever


----------



## Dsahna

jamie seagia said:


> i have unlimeted suppy mate can get it wen ever


'I would' up the cyp to 400mg per week mate


----------



## bigbob33

I'd make it 500 myself


----------



## Joshua

> ...zercher squat
> 
> 5 x 60kg
> 
> 5 x 80kg
> 
> 1 x 100kg
> 
> 1 x 110kg...


Damn nice Z squatting my friend, especially considering your first time! Very suprised at how your back squats and zsquats are similar loads.

They are great fun though arn't they. I always feel well strong after doing these - not strong as in weight training but strong as in ready to use someone as a caber in tossing-the-caber.

Great stuff mate.

J


----------



## WRT

jamie seagia said:


> wtf guys im shagging like a trooper here so wen i hit the gear wats gonna happen lol


Your d1ck will fall off. I haven't had sex for 2 months ffs so next girl is getting ruined.


----------



## d4ead

Joshua said:


> Damn nice Z squatting my friend, especially considering your first time! Very suprised at how your back squats and zsquats are similar loads.
> 
> They are great fun though arn't they. I always feel well strong after doing these - not strong as in weight training but strong as in ready to use someone as a caber in tossing-the-caber.
> 
> Great stuff mate.
> 
> J


my legs are far weaker then my arms embarrassing huh. i love the zercher squat 

for a for a 1 rep max i think i could get maybe 15kg more... stay tuned next week.

and yes i do get the rush afterwords.


----------



## d4ead

jamie seagia said:


> lol reali hahaha i cant wait wat you think to my clycle any advice great
> 
> 1m300mg test cyp ew
> 
> 5 dianabol ed continue to take dianabol for 6 weeks then come of and continue test-cyp for the full cycle 12 weeks:thumb:


up the cyp to at least 400 - 500 per week


----------



## dmcc

Nice squatting - but did you actually crash to the floor? Hope you had the bars in...


----------



## jamie seagia

THIS IS MY FIRST CYCLE THO DUS THAT MATTA GUYS


----------



## WRT

jamie seagia said:


> THIS IS MY FIRST CYCLE THO DUS THAT MATTA GUYS


Your cocks still gonna shrivel up and fall off.


----------



## Dsahna

I thought it was your first cycle anyway jamie


----------



## jamie seagia

lol wtf wrt you trying to scare me lol  IT IS DSAHNA NEVER DONE GEAR BEFORE ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY IT BUT NEVER DONE IT WAT KIND OV GAINS WOULD I GET ALTHO IM QUITE STRONG ANYWAY CHEST NOT TO BAD CAN BENCH OVER 100KG QUITE OFTEN FOR 3-6 REPS AND MY LEGS AR SKINNY BUT STRONG IM ON 8 PLATES ASIDE NOW LOL


----------



## d4ead

jamie seagia said:


> THIS IS MY FIRST CYCLE THO DUS THAT MATTA GUYS


nope 400 = 500 is fine for first cycle



WRT said:


> Your cocks still gonna shrivel up and fall off.


no mate thats having sex with dirty whores (my wife) and no condoms



dmcc said:


> Nice squatting - but did you actually crash to the floor? Hope you had the bars in...


i had bars in so the weights crashed to the bar and i crashed to the floor 

(i had only put the bars in cos i was going to do the zerchers afterwords so i was kinda glad i did.)


----------



## jamie seagia

lucky man i find it hard to do 12 reps of 100kg sqats onli started to train my legs the last 8 weeks reps to you dead your a tough guy!!

wen should i take my jabs if i start on monday hopefuly by then all my gear here then the training reli starts lol and how much should i take mate


----------



## d4ead

Id just do it every Monday, but some like to split the dose and pin twice a week.

Ohh and a little tip, caps indicates shouting, your bound to get unsavoury responces if you type in caps elsewhere on the forum.

Diets been terrible so far and is on its way to getting worse tonight..


----------



## Terra Firma

Abuse drive by!!!

Just read your profile page, 10-12% body fat! :lol:

Those old pictures you have up in your album? :whistling:

(I'm pretty ignorant about body fat %, so for all I know you could be telling the truth. Just fancied abusing you that's all) 

x


----------



## WRT

Oh well reckon I'm around 15% with slight abbage


----------



## d4ead

If it makes you feel any better I'm currently closer to 17%

But I'm afraid it don't make you any slimmer or better looking


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm currently closer to 17%
> 
> But I'm afraid it don't make you any slimmer or better looking


Nope, it does make me look observant though :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

It also makes it look like you were perving on me in my profile too.


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> It also makes it look like you were perving on me in my profile too.


I do like to perv but can safely say never over you, was just catching up with your posts. Every now and then you post something that makes me laugh. I know you will be relieved to hear that :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Terra Firma said:


> Every now and then you post something that makes me laugh. I know you will be relieved to hear that :thumbup1:


Funny, I just went through the whole thread and I never saw that. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Well it nice to know I can bring a smile toyour face one way or another......


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Well it nice to know I can bring a smile toyour face one way or another......


You had me at Hi! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Bless your little heart winger...


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Bless your little heart winger...


Little heart? ***** please.


----------



## d4ead

Well I just ate a lage portion of macaroni cheese, opps


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Well I just ate a lage portion of macaroni cheese, opps


And got paid for it, that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## winger

Now how can we make this a JW type journal?

1. You must exude mass power.

2. You must get injured while doing mass weight.

3. You must snap pics of your awesome self.

Start there son. :whistling:


----------



## winger

Look at me will ya! No, look at me!


----------



## winger

Oh my goodness. I just felt like saying, eggs, beans, bacon and spam.

Just like my posts, spam deluxe with a side of spam.


----------



## winger

Funny, he is on a phone getting paid, now he has to reload. WRT insert funny remark..lol


----------



## winger

d4ead, can I call ya d4ead? Sweet, damn I forgot what I was talkin about, som bitch.

My bad, I almost forgot to mention. Spam, sheesh, whoo knew?


----------



## winger

Funny, he is all over Zaras and Joes thread.


----------



## winger

I could hear a pin drop in the journal. Another lost journal. winger crys, only for the time it took me to read this journal...lol


----------



## winger

He did buy my wife and I dinner, Thank you for that my man. He also was the first to be at the cheese drinking cider from the time I met him. He is a beast. :beer:

He even took the trains home. My hero. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

.

.

.

<--Stop looking at my avatar, front center son! Don't make me Cap lock that sh1t son.


----------



## Terra Firma

winger said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> <--Stop looking at my avatar, front center son! Don't make me Cap lock that sh1t son.


I love that avatar Wingman, I already repped you for it so no more! Now the eggs, bacon and spam post made me lol, so reps for that instead :lol:

Edit: I just put you on 16 million reps, you can thank me later


----------



## d4ead

So let's get this. Right, all I have to do to have a thread like joes is

1, have plastic surgery to be at leas semi atractive

2, build some muscle

3, increase strength

4, get a personality

5, post pictures of new aractive persona

Sounds easy enougth....

And wingers getting repped in my journal by a tourist who hasn't repped me today grrrrr.


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> And wingers getting repped in my journal by a tourist who hasn't repped me today grrrrr.


It's better to give than receive :whistling:

I have been giving and not receiving lately :lol:


----------



## d4ead

My g phone being not as advanced as the iphone fails when it comes to reps, so I have to give them when I get home. Besides you got your yesterday


----------



## d4ead

Well my wingman my journals grown more pages tonight then in a normal week guess I should thank your spamming geniouse for that 

It won't be long and I can almost pretent to be popular.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

none

*relaxation*

sleep = 5 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 3

quality = ace (inc a 3 hour effort) i didn't cum the third time despite trying for close to 45 mins.

sunbed = 3 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :confused1:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 4 = protein shake and oats

meal 5 = cheese cake and a yoghurt

meal 6 = macaroni cheese and chips

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 3 = casein shake

*other notes*

well im not even going to try to excuse my diet today fuk it, im sickeningly fat anyway. 

sunbeds have been introduced today, may go for 4 mins tomorrow. Im hoping this will combat my lethargy and mood. As ive decided its the fault of the sudden plunge into freezing temps and no sunlight.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning my friend


----------



## d4ead

morning bob mate


----------



## jamie seagia

:thumb :ggod morning dead morning bob hows your start to the day i just got up got driving test at 9.17 lol

just breaky lol bowl ov rice pudding glute/glucose

and ill have scrambled egg on toast with whey shake

thanks for that update dead and i reali didnt now that caps indercate shouting lol nice1 .... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

I'm good cheers mate! Good luck with the driving test:thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

*wooooooooop i passed *god i feel so good lol cantwait for training tonite its legs hahahaha


----------



## Cheese

Well done mate, one of the best feeling in my life to date was passing my test.

One of the worst was crashing my 1st car a month after i passed and the other was getting banned for 12 months. Take it easy i know soooo many people who have been banned in the last 5yrs.

Its true what people say, you learn to drive after you have passed you test.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone on passing your test jamie mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

X2 mate


----------



## winger

X's 3. Congrates. Now you can take some birds out and bang them in the back of your dads car. Nice.


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> X's 3. Congrates. Now you can take some birds out and bang them in the back of your dads car. Nice.


Make sure you jizz all over the seats... its really easy to get off.


----------



## WRT

Congrats mate, did my test when I was 17 and failed due to not stopping at a give way sign when I clearly did. Not retaken since ffs.


----------



## d4ead

many congrats best thing in the world being able to drive.


----------



## Prodiver

WRT said:


> Congrats mate, did my test when I was 17 and failed due to not stopping at a give way sign when I clearly did. Not retaken since ffs.


Er... you're supposed not to stop at a Give Way unless there's a vehicle coming from the right. If you do you get penalized.

You must stop at a Stop sign.


----------



## M_at

And re take your test ASAP - do not leave it until you're 29 like I did.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol i failed at first lol 3 months ago i went threw a amber light doh? haha made up now tho can take my girl were ever and im getting my car sunday wayhay ... ok guys i got some dianabol tonight but not sure if there legit gonna post a few pick now not payed for them yet lol


----------



## winger

Jamie how old are you?

Have you done any gear in the past?


----------



## jamie seagia

im 25 and nope im natty lol ?


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> im 25 and nope im natty lol ?


25, your body looks much younger than that, only because it is lean.

If your going to take dbol just keep tabs on your blood pressure and drink lots of water. Geez I sound like your dad now, but then again I doubt your dad would ok gear...lol


----------



## jamie seagia

lol ye ive put on 4 lb in couple days just avin my protein and glute and glucose im on a gallon ov milk a day also just trying it see wat happens lol im now 11st 4lb

getting there.. oye i posted in your bday thread happy bday mate lol goin now speak 2moz tra lad


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> lol ye ive put on 4 lb in couple days just avin my protein and glute and glucose im on a gallon ov milk a day also just trying it see wat happens lol im now 11st 4lb
> 
> getting there.. oye i posted in your bday thread happy bday mate lol goin now speak 2moz tra lad


I wish I could eat like that.

I saw your post and ignored it...lol. Just kidding Jamie. :beer:

You look good, but you didn't hear it from me. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Sure post a pic mate


----------



## d4ead

Wow. That was a delayed post by me, that was in answer to his real dbol post.

hope you had a great birthday wingman.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Wow. That was a delayed post by me, that was in answer to his real dbol post.
> 
> hope you had a great birthday wingman.


I am/did and thank-you.

The board is hot right now and so are you big daddy.

I like the way your journal is hijack central. :beer: I will drink to that, maybe even too much, butforgetaboutit.


----------



## d4ead

Yeh well I'm the new joe... a slightly les muscled, less dynamic and less goodlooking, but I'm still here 

Ohh and much much poorer...


----------



## jamie seagia

lol im a newbie but loving it its great talking to people on here and you can have a laff god my legs are killing me


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> lol im a newbie but loving it its great talking to people on here and you can have a laff god my legs are killing me


Your legs, I didn't work them for about 2-3 months before I toured Europe and just trained them for the second time.

My dumb ass did 135 lbs for 8 reps first workout (smart just getting back into the swing of things) then second workout I did 315 for 5 reps holding back. No raps or belt and my legs are gone.


----------



## jamie seagia

this is wat i done today ive neva done it this way b4 but omg im sore the feeling is great lol

traing legs

tryed sometrhing different tonite

leg extension

warm-up

2 x 35kg x 20 reps

1 x 70kg x 12 reps

squats

1 x bar x 20 reps

1 x 60kg x 12 reps

1 x 100kg x 8 reps drop to 80kg none stop [hurt like fuk]

1 x 80kg x 8 reps

nts squats

1 x 25kg x 20 reps

1 x 30kg x 20 reps

leg extension

1 x 70kg x 20 reps

1 x 77kg x 15 reps

1 x 84kg x 15 reps (hold)

leg curl

1 x 70kg x 15 reps

1 x 77kg x 12 reps

1 x 84kg x 8 reps getting stronger on my legs

seated calf raise

1 x 40kg x 20 reps

1 x 80kg x 15 reps

1 x 90kg x 12 reps

was very hard but felt great and my legs still pumped now WOW!!


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> this is wat i done today ive neva done it this way b4 but omg im sore the feeling is great lol
> 
> traing legs
> 
> tryed sometrhing different tonite
> 
> leg extension
> 
> warm-up
> 
> 2 x 35kg x 20 reps
> 
> 1 x 70kg x 12 reps
> 
> squats
> 
> 1 x bar x 20 reps
> 
> 1 x 60kg x 12 reps
> 
> 1 x 100kg x 8 reps drop to 80kg none stop [hurt like fuk]
> 
> 1 x 80kg x 8 reps
> 
> nts squats
> 
> 1 x 25kg x 20 reps
> 
> 1 x 30kg x 20 reps
> 
> leg extension
> 
> 1 x 70kg x 20 reps
> 
> 1 x 77kg x 15 reps
> 
> 1 x 84kg x 15 reps (hold)
> 
> leg curl
> 
> 1 x 70kg x 15 reps
> 
> 1 x 77kg x 12 reps
> 
> 1 x 84kg x 8 reps getting stronger on my legs
> 
> seated calf raise
> 
> 1 x 40kg x 20 reps
> 
> 1 x 80kg x 15 reps
> 
> 1 x 90kg x 12 reps
> 
> was very hard but felt great and my legs still pumped now WOW!!


How about focusing on adding weight while doing squats and fcuk all the rest, you lean guys need to do less so you can gain weight.

You are burning way to many calories, just stick with the basics, no wonder you are so lean.


----------



## jamie seagia

will keep that in mind winger ive gone from lifting 20kg in 9 weeks to 100kg i think that good lol im off now tied and sore cya m8


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> will keep that in mind winger ive gone from lifting 20kg in 9 weeks to 100kg i think that good lol im off now tied and sore cya m8


It was a pleasure mate, get your beauty sleep cause you need it...lol

Thank-you for recognizing my bd big man!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Well seeing as everyone's joining in I'll post what I did:-

Deadlifts

10x100kg

8x150kg

2x180kg

9x200kg

Bent over rows

8x120kg

6x120kg

12x90kg

Lat pulldowns

10xfull stack : 3 sets

Pullups

12x25kg : 3 sets

Dumbell curls

8x30kg : 3 sets

Barbell curls

8x55kg

8x60kg

8x60kg


----------



## jamie seagia

very inpresive makaveli


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MaKaVeLi said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 8x150kg
> 
> 2x180kg
> 
> *9x200kg*


Cheers mate, notice this winger and dead I outlifted Tom by a whole 5 reps:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well seeing as everyone's joining in I'll post what I did:-
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 8x150kg
> 
> 2x180kg
> 
> 9x200kg
> 
> Bent over rows
> 
> 8x120kg
> 
> 6x120kg
> 
> 12x90kg
> 
> Lat pulldowns
> 
> 10xfull stack : 3 sets
> 
> Pullups
> 
> 12x25kg : 3 sets
> 
> Dumbell curls
> 
> 8x30kg : 3 sets
> 
> Barbell curls
> 
> 8x55kg
> 
> 8x60kg
> 
> 8x60kg


2 thickening, 2 widening, 2 basic bicep exercises.

Impressive actually, in fact, very impressive. Smart routine and there is no way in hell I can do that kind of weights, just saying.

You are well on your way to greatness, but I am just a beta keyboard warrior.

Mak, you should have met up at the cheese you bastard!

You and 2 others I really wanted to meet and the other was in the States!


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> Cheers mate, notice this winger and dead I outlifted Tom by a whole 5 reps:lol: :lol:


Look Mak, video that sh1t in the 200kg dead lift for reps!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Those bent over rows don't half **** my lower back up, especially after deads. Time to purchase a belt methinks! I might go travel around the world next year so will make sure to visit sunny California and train with you and Scott then have a few beers:beer:


----------



## d4ead

Nice work out mak is it as real as your pictures??

I assume you videoed the deads for the deadlift challange.....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Damn I just got owned.


----------



## winger

MaKaVeLi said:


> visit sunny California and train with you and Scott then have a few beers:beer:


That would be fun but how about you take a week off from training and go with me to my river home to jetskii at your hearts content.

If you really do want to man up I have two refrigerators full of cold beer!

This is and always been an open invite from anyone from this board. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Haha

Ill be over next year wingman....


----------



## bigbob33

Morning guys


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*shoulder press*

12 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

2 x 100kg + 5 x 50kg

*front raises*

10 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

*lateral raises (machine)*

12 x 36kg

8 x 70kg

6 x 80kg

4 x 91kg

*tricep push downs*

10 x 36kg

10 x 49kg

10 x 55kg

*tricep extension*

10 x 36kg

8 x 56kg

4 x 60kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 5 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 3

quality = ace (inc a 3 hour and a 2 hour effort)

sunbed = 4 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :confused1:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = chicken breast rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = yoghurt

meal 5 = chicken breast rice and mixed veg

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 3 = casein shake

*other notes*

still no sex.

having the oddest dreams and most unsettled sleep ive ever had the last 2 days have been nasty.

was a sh1t work out again. :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

morning bob


----------



## bigbob33

Good lifts mate:thumb: I'm not getting any sex either mate


----------



## Dsahna

Either am i:mad:

And thats a good workout dead


----------



## WRT

Nice shoulder pressing mate, surely that lateral raise machine must be in lbs?


----------



## jamie seagia

after noon guys how's it going good work out i see dead well done mate

im getting sex at least 3 times a day lol with out gear so wen i actaly get round to my cycle i think that my girl is in for a shock pmsfl

im gonna ruin her woops


----------



## Dsahna

jamie seagia said:


> after noon guys how's it going good work out i see dead well done mate
> 
> *im getting sex at least 3 times a day lol*
> 
> *
> * with out gear so wen i actaly get round to my cycle i think that my girl is in for a shock pmsfl
> 
> im gonna ruin her woops


*think yer a clever fooker eh:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*

*
*

Lucky cnut!


----------



## WRT

jamie seagia said:


> after noon guys how's it going good work out i see dead well done mate
> 
> *im getting sex at least 3 times a day *lol with out gear so wen i actaly get round to my cycle i think that my girl is in for a shock pmsfl
> 
> im gonna ruin her woops


I must have averaged about one a month this year ffs:lol: Sh*t not having a bird.


----------



## bigbob33

jamie seagia said:


> after noon guys how's it going good work out i see dead well done mate
> 
> im getting sex at least 3 times a day lol with out gear so wen i actaly get round to my cycle i think that my girl is in for a shock pmsfl
> 
> im gonna ruin her woops


That doesn't happen when you've been married for 10 years and have 2 kids! Enjoy yourself while you can you lucky Cnut :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ive got a bird and my average is about once a month:cursing:im on test and tren too:crying:


----------



## Dsahna

Thats it bob:thumb:kids=fcuk all sex mate:lol:


----------



## WRT

Jesus what's wrong with married women or women with kids, get your cock out and slap it in their mouth. Should do the trick:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Too true unfortunately dan!


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> Jesus what's wrong with married women or women with kids, get your cock out and slap it in their mouth. Should do the trick:lol:


Good advice. :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

Wrt you wouldn't try that with my mrs, she'd bite the fker off:lol:


----------



## WRT

Not much to bite off as it is:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha wrt mate,just wait till your on cycle ffs:devil2:


----------



## WRT

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha wrt mate,just wait till your on cycle ffs:devil2:


Well if I don't have a woman by then my cock will probably fall off from friction burns!


----------



## bigbob33

Try using a bit of goose fat, that should reduce the friction


----------



## jamie seagia

lol i dont now wat it is my bird is a horny lil fuka

if i dont want it she just takes it anyway lol even if im asleep pmsl

rite guys need help bought dianobol last nite think there fake any help there please :cursing:





































please let me now on these guys thanks


----------



## BigDom86

jamie why not run the test alone to see hwo you respond. them add other stuff next time etc.


----------



## WRT

Test takes a few weeks to kick in, i'll be adding dbol to my cycle for 6 weeks too


----------



## jamie seagia

just take the test cyp alone im gonna jab twice weekly 500mg for 12 weeks dom


----------



## BigDom86

you cant wait a few weeks?


----------



## jamie seagia

i think its just i cant get the dbol i want im after the pink 5mg ones and no 1 got them


----------



## BigDom86

mate just keep it simple. you got all the time in the world  just take things slowly


----------



## jamie seagia

thanks dom great advice ...


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> mate just keep it simple. you got all the time in the world  just take things slowly


 :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

BigDom86 said:


> mate just keep it simple. you got all the time in the world  just take things slowly


Top quality advice Dom :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Wheres my mate dead:crying:


----------



## dmcc

Whose thread is this? :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

A corpse:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Nice shoulder pressing mate, surely that lateral raise machine must be in lbs?


its in kg but in no way a representation of what i could do free weight... very weird machine... only quoting it so i can monitor what i can do each week. wont mean anything to anyone else.



WRT said:


> Jesus what's wrong with married women or women with kids, get your cock out and slap it in their mouth. Should do the trick:lol:


mine is normally a horny little fuk bag, and wants it all the time, but things are real bad between us at the moment.


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Wheres my mate dead:crying:


sorry dan i am still kicking about just...



dmcc said:


> Whose thread is this? :confused1:


im not sure, its donated to the people.....


----------



## dmcc

I've found in the past I could do a silly amount on lateral raises on a selector stack machine, but struggle to keep good form using heavier than 15kg DB's.


----------



## Cheese

Evening gents.... what a day i've had!


----------



## Dsahna

DEAD:thumb:hows things mate


----------



## d4ead

Yeh, not realistic at all.

I'm thinking of having a week of the gym.


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> lol i dont now wat it is my bird is a horny lil fuka
> 
> if i dont want it she just takes it anyway lol even if im asleep pmsl
> 
> rite guys need help bought dianobol last nite think there fake any help there please :cursing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please let me now on these guys thanks


Well I make it a point to not comment on gear because I don't do gear, but in the past, like over two decades ago, dbol has always been a blue tab.

When I did dbol over 20 years ago they came in 5mg tabs and I worked my way up to three tabs a day. That is the way guys used to do it way back when.

First cycle IMO should always be tes, it's what the body makes naturally.

Now I do know guys that made very good gains on dbol only for their first cycle.


----------



## d4ead

Normaly blue or pink, I've not seen these before post the pic in the section for asking if there real of fake and get a definitive answer.


----------



## d4ead

Also big dom had to cancel our training session tommorow. So ill do my normal routine in the morning. Hopeing to say hi to him in the evening and maybe make a raining date net week.

Anyone else had nightmares and or trouble sleeping on mt2?

Its never effected me like that before but I'm struggling this week.


----------



## winger

Have you ever trained with big dom before?

Have you ever met him before?


----------



## d4ead

No mate but from today he will be living 5 mins walk away.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> No mate but from today he will be living 5 mins walk away.


Nice, now you have a workout partner than can over train with you..lol


----------



## d4ead

Yes slight problem in the fact I could fit my entire weeks training into his warmup sesion.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Yes slight problem in the fact I could fit my entire weeks training into his warmup sesion.


Funny how a guy can over train everyday and no one says anything, that is mighty impressive to say the least. But hey, who am I to say different.


----------



## d4ead

He's gained something like 8 stone in 3 years, natural.... if I look at my gains over the last 3 years on gear, I can't say a fookin word about his training style, except that it would kill me....


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro, how's things?


----------



## Dsahna

winger said:


> Funny how a guy can over train everyday and no one says anything, that is mighty impressive to say the least. But hey, who am I to say different.


Ive been telling dom to lower the volume and rest more since i joined wingerdosent take any friggin notice mate!


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lift*

100 x 5

130 x 5

160 x 1

170 x 1

180 x 0 failed a-fuking-gain :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

130 x 5

130 x 5

*bent over rows*

60 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

*working on using double grip instead of deadlift type grip

*close grip pulldowns (vgirp)*

35kg x 12

59kg x 8

59kg x 4

fuked off gone home :cursing:

*relaxation*

sleep = 9 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 4 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :confused1:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 4 = protein shake and oats

meal 5 = chicken breast rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = chicken breast rice and mixed veg

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 3 = casein shake

*other notes*

well ive been week all week and to keep things nicely inline i was week today as well.

Think i will defo take a week off...

nips a bit sore so back on some adex...


----------



## BigDom86

*

i always use double over hand, be it deadlifts or bent over rows. just feels much more natural to me and i feel the tension in my back muscles more evenly


----------



## d4ead

i tend to do deadlift grip more naturally i find the double grip really hurts my arms and wrist (no idea why) so im working on the lighter weights to build it up.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I've always found that I dead-lift heavy better by doing one set of ten for a warm up and then something like this, nearly always gives me required results  .

KG Reps

100 x 10

140 x 1

160 x 1

170 x 1

180 x 1

190 x 1, ect

When I've almost maxed out I then increase the weight by 5kg for the last few lifts or attempts.

Never found doing sets and reps at this exercise every worked for me.


----------



## d4ead

thanks zaxxx


----------



## jamie seagia

mornong guys and thanks dead will post it now so were you all from then


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds sensible zaxx I reckon if you're after all out weight, that would be the way forward! I'm half fked by the time I get to the big numbers:lol:


----------



## Cheese

I wouldn't agree that this is the right way to go for increasing muscle mass though.


----------



## d4ead

i don't believe in prodivers more reps = more muscle philosophy...


----------



## jamie seagia

dead wat did you give me reps 4 yesterday mate lol i just looked in cp and says u gave me reps not that im complaining of course lol ..


----------



## Cheese

jamie seagia said:


> dead wat did you give me reps 4 yesterday mate lol i just looked in cp and says u gave me reps not that im complaining of course lol ..


Cos he's a nice bloke and thats the way he rolls. :rockon:


----------



## d4ead

i give reps to all my little gang every day and they rep me back to say thank you, its a wonderful little system we have to keep everyone we love in the top of the reps table


----------



## jamie seagia

lol grat mate incoming reps pmsl

cant rep you dead ffs lol


----------



## pastanchicken

d4ead said:


> i give reps to all my little gang every day and they rep me back to say thank you, its a wonderful little system we have to keep everyone we love in the top of the reps table


Nice little rep cartel you have going there :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Hows things my amazing hi-vis dead friend


----------



## jamie seagia

howsm it going dsahna ...


----------



## d4ead

pastanchicken said:


> Nice little rep cartel you have going there :lol:


would be if it worked, everyday i hand out 12 reps and i only got 4 back yesterday and 1 today.. rofl



Dsahna said:


> Hows things my amazing hi-vis dead friend


im good bro, things will be ok for a while now as im off for 3 nights.


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> would be if it worked, everyday i hand out 12 reps and i only got 4 back yesterday and 1 today.. rofl


Have some reps ya fool.


----------



## Dsahna

jamie seagia said:


> howsm it going dsahna ...


Sound cheers jamie:thumb:still on a test pass high mate?


----------



## d4ead

thanks matt been a while mate.... you dont visit as much these days


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> would be if it worked, everyday i hand out 12 reps and i only got 4 back yesterday and 1 today.. rofl
> 
> im good bro, things will be ok for a while now as im off for 3 nights.


Ill rep you asap dead,ive had afew debts to pay this morning


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> thanks matt been a while mate.... you dont visit as much these days


I've been in Australia for the past 2 weeks mate.

Expect to see my visitations increase now I'm back.


----------



## d4ead

i know its hard to pay everyone back every day mate ehh, you will soon be ahead of me pal


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> i know its hard to pay everyone back every day mate ehh, you will soon be ahead of me pal


Dead,i wont be passing you mate


----------



## d4ead

ohh come now your far more popular, and you have cought up a hell of a way i think you will be passed me in no time mate...


----------



## Dsahna

Im not more popular christits more likely that im online all the fcuking time ha ha


----------



## d4ead

mate everyone loves you and ian your the top 2 for sure


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> mate everyone loves you and ian your the top 2 for sure


Well a certain female dosent ha ha


----------



## d4ead

really whos that????


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:


----------



## anabolic ant

hello mate,how you going...sorry for not dropping in more often!!!

hows the training going and that lovely cycle?


----------



## d4ead

as long as its not the horrid smelly skanky nasty b1tch called terra firma....

she rims me you know it says so in my tags.......


----------



## d4ead

hey ant... im on cruise mate next blast will be december.. in time fo r a bit of dirty bulking 

training so so this week mate, thinking about a week off before hitting it again.

nice to have you here big man


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> as long as its not the horrid smelly skanky nasty b1tch called terra firma....
> 
> she rims me you know it says so in my tags.......


Me and terra aint crossed paths yet mate


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Me and terra aint crossed paths yet mate


Keep it that way! I've never spoke to her direct and she scares the sh1t outta me.


----------



## Dsahna

:devil2:sounds like a nice gal


----------



## jamie seagia

lol a test high aye i reli cant wait until i start on monday 500mg mon woooooooooooo


----------



## WRT

Lol Terra's sound lads, just intimidates some people because she's an "alpha":whistling: female


----------



## Dsahna

I fcuking love an alpha female


----------



## WRT

Aye nothing like a good challenge:devil2:


----------



## Terra Firma

WRT said:


> Lol Terra's sound lads, just intimidates some people because she's an "alpha":whistling: female


That night under the stars is becoming more unlikely by the day :whistling:



d4ead said:


> as long as its not the horrid smelly skanky nasty b1tch called terra firma....
> 
> she rims me you know it says so in my tags.......


Oi! Save the abuse for our rep comments, Mr 10-12 % body fat :lol:



Dsahna said:


> I fcuking love an alpha female


Hi Dsahna, I'm not as scary as some say. I just give as good as I get, otherwise I am perfectly friendly :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

any training going on here you sexy man?


----------



## WRT

Terra Firma said:


> That night under the stars is becoming more unlikely by the day :whistling:


Oh cut it out I know you still want my big willy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

WRT said:


> Oh cut it out I know you still want my big willy:lol: :lol:


You haven't pm'ed me that pic yet, I will decide when I see it


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:nice to finally meet the myth


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :wink:nice to finally meet the myth


yes thats her and her twin in her avi...they live in the sewer....something to do with liking the smell of sh!t


----------



## Terra Firma

Dsahna said:


> :wink:nice to finally meet the myth


Glad you think so, for someone who isn't a troll I am the most abused person on this site :crying: :lol:

Cheese, why do I scare you? I like to banter with people but all my posts should be taken with a pinch of salt. You would find me to be very friendly and not at all vindictive (unless you cross me :cursing: ) if you gave me a chance


----------



## WRT

I shall protect you from these [email protected] with my life:lol: I've found you to be friendly


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> I shall protect you from
> 
> *these [email protected]*
> 
> *
> * with my life:lol: I've found you to be friendly


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> yes thats her and her twin in her avi...they live in the sewer....something to do with liking the smell of sh!t


Bah! An upside down avi? My twin does the upside down thing better, take this....


----------



## WRT

Dsahna said:


>


You know I'm joking mate, I still want to bum you all.


----------



## IanStu

Terra Firma said:


> Bah! An upside down avi? My twin does the upside down thing better, take this....


Is this another of your relatives taking a nap


----------



## Terra Firma

WRT said:


> I shall protect you from these [email protected] with my life:lol: I've found you to be friendly


Some see being friendly as a weakness, they think that by acting like cvnts it makes them look hard. Unfortunately for them I know this behavior is used to cover up their own insecurities. I also know it annoys them when I take their jokes and run with them, instead of getting defensive 

Don't worry mate, I don't take any of this seriously. It's all a bit of fun but thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> Is this another of your relatives taking a nap


Nope, he looks a bit flat. My relatives are all of a huskier build


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> You know I'm joking mate, I still want to bum you all.


:laugh:ha ha i stay a virgin



IanStu said:


> Is this another of your relatives taking a nap


Thats class mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Terra Firma said:


> Nope, he looks a bit flat. My relatives are all of a huskier build


I've got you a new avi :lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> I've got you a new avi :lol:


I like that, but he isn't any where near as mean as Schnozz. Cute little bugger he may be but he bit me once and it didn't stop bleeding for 2 hours :lol:

Rat fact: They can chew through concrete and steel


----------



## anabolic ant

d4ead said:


> hey ant... im on cruise mate next blast will be december.. in time fo r a bit of dirty bulking
> 
> training so so this week mate, thinking about a week off before hitting it again.
> 
> nice to have you here big man


lovely...slam that bulk on...try a clean bulk,easier to trim down with,unless your after filthy dirty raw to the core hardcore strength and mass???

thats a good idea...i might do a week off training soon,for healing purposes!!!!

your gonna be good mate!!!!


----------



## Cheese

Your a woman with rats in your profile pic, your name has terra in it whch sound like torror (even though it means Earth if i'm not mistaken).

An you hang out in the bigger boys forum giving them grief. Slightly too intimidating for me to rub sholders with.

I'd give a bit of witty banter and you would proceed to verbally rip me limb from limb, nt my cup of tea thanks


----------



## IanStu

Terra Firma said:


> I like that, but he isn't any where near as mean as Schnozz. Cute little bugger he may be but he bit me once and it didn't stop bleeding for 2 hours :lol:
> 
> Rat fact: They can chew through concrete and steel


pmsl....thats a much better version you found...I like it :thumb:


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> Your a woman with rats in your profile pic, your name has terra in it whch sound like torror (even though it means Earth if i'm not mistaken).
> 
> An you hang out in the bigger boys forum giving them grief. Slightly too intimidating for me to rub sholders with.
> 
> I'd give a bit of witty banter and you would proceed to verbally rip me limb from limb, nt my cup of tea thanks


Bless, yes terra means earth. Like rats I am misunderstood, they are very sweet and anyone who has kept them will tell you they are like dogs in their loyalty and intelligence ( they spend a third of their time awake washing themselves too) 

The only people who have ever got grief from me are those who have made non- banter abusive comments, so don't worry :beer:


----------



## Terra Firma

IanStu said:


> pmsl....thats a much better version you found...I like it :thumb:


Thanks for the idea :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

I used to keep rat and yes they are fantastic pets, a million times better then hamsters and rabbits and so on.

Great just as i'm warming to you, you change into a phsycotic knife wielding mouse.


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> I used to keep rat and yes they are fantastic pets, a million times better then hamsters and rabbits and so on.
> 
> Great just as i'm warming to you, you change into a phsycotic knife wielding mouse.


Thank Ian for that. It looks psychopathic to me, being psychotic means being insane. Psychopaths have a personality disorder that causes them to lack empathy, making it easy for them to kill and torture. People who are psychotic are not evil, very rarely attack people and and are more likely to be the victims of violence. Not trying to be a smart @rse, just wanted to clear that up as a lot of people think the insane are dangerous :rockon:


----------



## Dsahna

Terra Firma said:


> Thank Ian for that. It looks psychopathic to me, being psychotic means being insane. Psychopaths have a personality disorder that causes them to lack empathy, making it easy for them to kill and torture. People who are psychotic are not evil, very rarely attack people and and are more likely to be the victims of violence. Not trying to be a smart @rse, just wanted to clear that up as a lot of people think the insane are dangerous :rockon:


I knew that too terra mate:devil2:


----------



## jamie seagia

sup guys just got back from gym foooooked


----------



## Dsahna

When are you and dom having a session together dead


----------



## winger

Terra Firma said:


> Thank Ian for that. It looks psychopathic to me, being psychotic means being insane. Psychopaths have a personality disorder that causes them to lack empathy, making it easy for them to kill and torture. People who are psychotic are not evil, very rarely attack people and and are more likely to be the victims of violence. Not trying to be a smart @rse, just wanted to clear that up as a lot of people think the insane are dangerous :rockon:


So if a psychopath does get attacked are they less apt to retaliate.


----------



## d4ead

anabolic ant said:


> lovely...slam that bulk on...try a clean bulk,easier to trim down with,unless your after filthy dirty raw to the core hardcore strength and mass???
> 
> thats a good idea...i might do a week off training soon,for healing purposes!!!!
> 
> your gonna be good mate!!!!


mate i was thinking more about wanting xmas pudding  and mince pies over the xmas season.... ive never been very good at avoiding mince pies.....


----------



## d4ead

i see the rat women joined us for the day yesterday... someone call pest control!!!!

sorry honey i try to banter but your just to intelligent for me.... outa my depth with you... where's urinal to help when i need him.

You know your in trouble with life when you have to call a urinal to help you.

on a completely different note

met bigdom yesterday and wow BIG you could roll me up and fit me in his left bicep. Very nice guy even if he was scary. No joke his arms were inch for inch bigger then my legs no doubt! With masses of chest and shoulder mass. HUGE MOFO. im scared to work out with him now!!!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate


----------



## Dsahna

Good morning bigman

Whats the crack for today dead?

Great news about our mate dom,get your ass to the herc show dom so i can meet the dominator in person:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

chesington park i think, or thorpe park or lego land ill decide when im in the car


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb :are things okay now mate!


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> met bigdom yesterday and wow BIG you could roll me up and fit me in his left bicep. Very nice guy even if he was scary. No joke his arms were inch for inch bigger then my legs no doubt! With masses of chest and shoulder mass. HUGE MOFO. im scared to work out with him now!!!


You should have taken a pic of the two of you, just a thought, it works wonders for rep whoring. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha x2 winger


----------



## Dsahna

Get the fcukers face in too:wink:


----------



## WRT

Oh, did you two bum then?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol WRT :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> You should have taken a pic of the two of you, just a thought, it works wonders for rep whoring. :whistling:


no way he makes me look tiny, maybe i could photoshop us together with me on a larger scale.. mak come help


----------



## jamie seagia

lol how big you say is bies are lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

d4ead said:


> no way he makes me look tiny, maybe i could photoshop us together with me on a larger scale.. mak come help


Here mate have "scaled you up" here:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsl


----------



## d4ead

nice mak haha thanks for that... i made him look small anyway to begin with though


----------



## MaKaVeLi

True actually!


----------



## d4ead

ive decided im defo taking next week off weight training....

may do a little bit here and there..


----------



## Dsahna

Starting to sound like dom:wink:


----------



## d4ead

ohh my god its catching and i only met him once....


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> ohh my god its catching and i only met him once....


Was the sex good?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy


----------



## Cheese

Morning Bob, any of the others around yet this morning?


----------



## bigbob33

Not yet buddy!


----------



## Cheese

Nevermind, what you get up to the weekend bob?

I went to my first ever bb show yesterday... i'm hooked.


----------



## d4ead

morning guys

well im up dont the kiddy run taken the wife to work, im going to have a ****, then go for a sunbed, then see if i can get big dom to join me for a nandos lunch...

Im am absolutely defo taking this week off from training.

The wife was unfortunately on this weekend, so i was forced to make use of secondary holes and wait for her to go to sleep on a few occasions. When it was all said and done i think i tallied in at about 6 times over the weekend, not to bad and [email protected] the normal 3 times a day. Needless to say i have to wash the sheets today..... they have that sprayed with raspberry and chocolate source look.


----------



## bigbob33

Cheese said:


> Nevermind, what you get up to the weekend bob?
> 
> I went to my first ever bb show yesterday... i'm hooked.


Not a lot really mate, shopping all day Saturday with the mrs and kids, then down the gym. Sunday absolutely nothing other than taking the dogs out! The Hercules at the end of the month will be my first show and I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck with the sheets d4


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Nevermind, what you get up to the weekend bob?
> 
> I went to my first ever bb show yesterday... i'm hooked.


when you going to compete cheese mate??


----------



## Cheese

I'd love to go to the UKBFF finals in Nottingham in 2wks but i'm away in London with the mrs.

What dates the Herc and where's it being held.

I'd guess you'll love it, i did go home feeling rather small and insegnificant though. Can't wait to get in the gym tonight.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> when you going to compete cheese mate??


After seeing those guys..... never!

I'm having a rethink, yesterday has shown me how far i have to go.

Its the weight class thing, i'm at 83kgs which would mean i'd have to cut to the U80's class which at 6'1 would look daft.

Therefore i need to reach well over 90kg's then cut into the U90kg's class. There were some monsters in that class :no:


----------



## pastanchicken

Morning lads


----------



## bigbob33

Cheese said:


> I'd love to go to the UKBFF finals in Nottingham in 2wks but i'm away in London with the mrs.
> 
> What dates the Herc and where's it being held.
> 
> I'd guess you'll love it, i did go home feeling rather small and insegnificant though. Can't wait to get in the gym tonight.


The show is in Colchester on the 25th mate, there's a fair few guys from here going


----------



## Cheese

bigbob33 said:


> The show is in Colchester on the 25th mate, there's a fair few guys from here going


To far for me to travel tbh :no:

It would cost a fortune in diesel as well.


----------



## Dsahna

Come on man cheese:wink:


----------



## Cheese

Its 170 miles and will take 3 hrs, thats just one way as well.

Its to much on a sunday, if it was saturday i'd do it and stay the night.


----------



## bigbob33

Its further than that for me! And I've got to do it all in one day but fk it why not :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

I'll see what i can do then see as bob is making so much of an effort, i will more then likely come on my own if i come so you guys will have to take me under your wings.


----------



## bigbob33

If you could find some where our paths cross you could park up and lift share with me if it helps mate


----------



## Cheese

Actually that might not be a bad idea, i take it your going M25 clockwise?

Could meet at a services around the M25/M40 junction? There must be one around that area.


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds good to me mate, see what you can find

I'll be going, m5,m4,m25 clockwise and then a12 I think!


----------



## d4ead

if you wanna pick me up from weybridge......... junction 10 m25


----------



## bigbob33

Is it on the way mate? If it is then no worries


----------



## d4ead

i have no idea where you coming from bob mate, but i suspect no it will me miles out of your way


----------



## Cheese

Dead if you also go clockwise around the M25 all three of us could meet up.

I've been having a look and i recon if we pull off the motorway at J17 or J18 (18 looks better) and park on a housing estate we would be sound.

If we stop at a services we will probs get fined or clamped.


----------



## M_at

Right - M25 clockwise from the M40 round into Essex is a bit crappy at the moment - there are lots of roadworks so make sure that whatever you're planning takes this into account.

I'm missing the M25 out completely but only because I'm picking up a big bear in town.


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers for the heads up mat, it's Sunday morning so hopefully the traffic won't be too bad!


----------



## M_at

There's a long section of 50mph average speed cameras at the moment so that'll knock a fair bit off your speed for a while whatever the traffic level.


----------



## bigbob33

I'll just have to make up for that on the m5 and m4 :lol:


----------



## M_at

Watch out for the 50 limit around J7 on the M4 then


----------



## d4ead

Thanks matt my little super stud.

And where's my nightly wingman spam???


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> And where's my nightly wingman spam???


I have been out for a few days.

I spent the night on Saturday in a very high end hotel (The Ivy) in San Diego with my wife and 2 other couples.

Got there early and layed out by the pool then went to the upstairs bar around 10:00 PM after dinner.

I have to say I saw the most beautiful women in the world and all fit. Out of probably 200 people I only saw about 4 girls that were probably about a 7 and the rest all 10's. I think they were their because the hotel is so expensive. Weard to say the least.

My wife and I decided to try Ecstasy for the first time. We took it at about 10 pm and I never slept that night.

Next day (Sunday) I went to the Mira Mar Airshow and it was bad ass.

When I got home on Sunday at around 7:00 PM I still felt that sh1t. In my ever so humble opinion the Ecstasy wasn't fun.

All in all great weekend but I could have done without not sleeping and the bad thing is I woke up early (4;30 am) and worked on Saturday, long weekend to say the least.

Two pics that I took on Ecstasy. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

So its fare to say you didn't find xtc, xtc then. Pmsl....

Thanks for popping in wingman I was getting worried for a few min there...


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> So its fare to say you didn't find xtc, xtc then. Pmsl....
> 
> Thanks for popping in wingman I was getting worried for a few min there...


Your fcking, just whoring your thread at work, good job...lol


----------



## d4ead

Haha yeh its a dirty job but someone has to do it.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol good morning guys hows it goin am aching is this normal


----------



## Cheese

Have you been to the gym? If you've trained propperly then yes!

Only kidding... first jab yesterday? tell mama where it hurts child.


----------



## jamie seagia

i got jab in my shoulkder lol each one not sore pain just achy..


----------



## d4ead

i dont have enougth muscle on my shoulder to jab there, would scare the fuk outa me rofl

well day 2 of my no gym week and im discovering aches and pains i didnt know i had.

really cant wait to get back at it......

still im looking full and ok for me, and i think the dominator is coming over tomorrow.


----------



## Dsahna

You have got shìt loads of shoulder mass dead,you could do delts easily mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

i like jabin my thigh i dont have to be a contortionist to do it, and i can see what im doing.


----------



## Dsahna

delts are getting harder tbh!


----------



## d4ead

im not surprised your twice the size of me im impressed with your flexibility as it is...


----------



## Dsahna

I aint twice your size,you will see when we meet:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

yeh when when when


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha get to the herc ffs:lol:


----------



## d4ead

cant but i still plan to come up and see you.


----------



## Dsahna

Good:thumb:dont look too disappointed when we meet though


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate!


----------



## jamie seagia

morning bob mate hows u?


----------



## bigbob33

All good cheers mate, off to do back and bi's shortly  how's things with you?


----------



## jamie seagia

im great mate is it normal to feel pumped wen i wake up im on a cycle now 500mg test pw/3 dbol= 30mg ed


----------



## bigbob33

I don't but it sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

hey guys how are you all...

ad a nice rest, dom just left no photos sorry

all is ok kids are here..

missing the gym


----------



## Dsahna

My daughter has just went to sleep mate:lol:she was hyper until now ha ha is your girls the same?

What was doms crack like mate?


----------



## d4ead

Mine were a bit hyper but very good bless um.

Dom was good as well 

Roll on next week, new routine new me....


----------



## Dsahna

Whats the details mate


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead  what's the new routine look like mate?


----------



## Cheese

Morning lads!

Fvckin hell what a day yesterday! Harlepool was a sh!tter of a drive, and had to go to the gym, fetch euro's and pack my case 'nn' clubs when i got home.

Finally had my tea at 10pm :no: not happy and i'm shattered today now


----------



## Dsahna

Never even called in to say hi eh jayonly like 50+miles out of your way ffs!!! :wink:


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Never even called in to say hi eh jayonly like 50+miles out of your way ffs!!! :wink:


Where do you live mate? I though you were a southener! You from West yorkshire? Just guessing from the way you say wore instead of our lol 

Edit: your not from South Yorkshire your from futher ooop north aren't you so you must be near newcastle?


----------



## WRT

Location: The North

:lol:


----------



## Cheese

Hand me a gun :no:

What a tw4t :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Right near newcastle mate,30 miles further north :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Different time zone up there? lol

You staying down when you go to the Herc then?


----------



## Dsahna

Yes mate,at patricks:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

I was gonna say thats a long way without an overnight.

Do you know what time it goes on till on the sunday evening?


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> I was gonna say thats a long way without an overnight.
> 
> Do you know what time it goes on till on the sunday evening?


Show starts at 3pm, so I reckon 9pm+ if there are plenty of entrants.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> What was doms crack like mate?


d4ead is bound to have pics of it...no doubt he'll post them for a small fee


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha id settle for a facial

A facial pic that is:lol:


----------



## d4ead

will get pics soon i promise 

it was too dark when he came over for me to take a pic

my crappy phone dont have a flash with its camera


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## BigDom86

only on for a bit as at uni. going home soon. hows everyone doing? i should have internet by monday fingers crossed. might go borrow someones later on too


----------



## d4ead

woot big dom super volume extreme


----------



## Dsahna

Hows uni going mate


----------



## d4ead

i guess he left rofl


----------



## Dsahna

Either that or hes going for your record dead:lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha...


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## M_at

Aye - that it is. How you doing Mr Bob Sir?


----------



## bigbob33

Very well cheers mat, and yourself? Are you looking forward to the herc mate? I'm getting all excited as I've never been to a show before, and I'm really looking forward to meeting the guys and girls of ukm:thumb:


----------



## M_at

Yeah - looking forwards to it. Can I request that you stay seated most of the time to prevent neck strain mate? :lol:

The main reason I'm going is to meet you guys - put some more faces to backs  The show side of it will drag a bit - do we know who from here will be competing?


----------



## d4ead

i believe magictorch and carbwhore are??

morning guys..

really wish i would be joining you all.


----------



## bigbob33

To be honest I have no idea who's competing! We'll have to ask pat oh and I'll crouch down a lot if it helps:lol:


----------



## d4ead

how tall are you bob?


----------



## bigbob33

A tiny 6'4 mate


----------



## d4ead

holy hell monster...

i just got such a dirty look from the postman cos i opened the door drinking a glass of whisky.. what?? is was on the rocks for gods sake.....


----------



## M_at

He's just jealous. Are you sure it wasn't because you opened it wearing nothing but your high viz jacket?


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> He's just jealous. Are you sure it wasn't because you opened it wearing nothing but your high viz jacket?


you know it could have been, i just assumed it was the booze.


----------



## M_at

He was probably half cut anyway - that'd be the only reason I can see for a postie being out that early - we get our deliveries around 2pm!


----------



## d4ead

our guys get out early so they can be in the pub at 12


----------



## Dsahna

Morning supernatural brother:devil2:


----------



## d4ead

boom

ello dan mate


----------



## ryoken

got any training on today Dead???


----------



## Dsahna

How the fcuk is dead getting on ffs


----------



## d4ead

today im high on cafein and going to lego land.......


----------



## Dsahna

Wish i was going to lego land mate:thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

enjoy your day m8

 i cant eat dont now wats happend my appertite gone 

is this normal


----------



## M_at

Ooh. I'm currently on my way past Windsor. It's a great day down here for a Legoland trip! I should go one of these days - locals get a discount


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> enjoy your day m8
> 
> i cant eat dont now wats happend my appertite gone
> 
> is this normal


Can be for some on cycle.

Sip plain carbonated table water - the cheap supermarket own brand - it will give you an appetite.

Vary your diet - it needn't be boring - see my other thread...


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Can be for some on cycle.
> 
> Sip plain carbonated table water - the cheap supermarket own brand - it will give you an appetite.
> 
> Vary your diet - it needn't be boring -
> 
> *see my other thread*
> 
> *
> *...


Ha ha not sperm mind:lol:

You okay today patrick


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha not sperm mind:lol:
> 
> You okay today patrick


Yes fine thanks! Had a photographer in asking to take pics of my house - the modern bit - for the architect's portfolio.

Got a muscleboy coming to play later...


----------



## Dsahna

Whom:wink:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Whom:wink:


A cute Italian pornstar named Fabrizio. Very buff.

He's an animal - P


----------



## jamie seagia

lol enjoy your self mate and thanks for the advice im gonna try put a good diet together and then post it see wat you think


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha seriously patrick:thumb:if thats true then good for you mate

Youve got a big house by the sound of things!!!


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> lol enjoy your self mate and thanks for the advice im gonna try put a good diet together and then post it see wat you think


Jamie - you don't need to put a diet together!

The only thing you need to calculate is your protein.

You can eat everything else - just watch and control your carbs!


----------



## jamie seagia

even if i have a fast mob ....

i no im a pain in the ****  but can u give me an example ill go shopping as soon as i have a good idea not got long shops close soon


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha seriously patrick:thumb:if thats true then good for you mate
> 
> Youve got a big house by the sound of things!!!


No - it's a small 2 up 2 down terrace house in the fishing village here.

But I built a big, stylish open-plan room on the back and took out walls and moved the stairs so it now feels very spacious and comfortable...


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> even if i have a fast mob ....
> 
> i no im a pain in the ****  but can u give me an example ill go shopping as soon as i have a good idea not got long shops close soon


OK for tea have a protein shake, an apple, pear or banana.

For dinner have a Big Burger King and choccy milkshake; or a steak and big salad with lots of olive oil dressing and a fruit salad of apples, pears, grapes, nectarines, whatever with some thick double cream.

Mid evening have a protein shake and an apple.

Before bed have a tuna or chicken wholemeal sandwich with mayo.

Don't eat tomorrow morning till you've been up and about for an hour or so.

The have a good breakfast - say 6 eggs poached or scrambled on wholemeal buttered toast.

Then a mid morning shake with a piece of fruit.

Then meat, veg or salad and fruit for lunch.

And so on.

If you feel hungry, add a baked potato at 1 or more of your main meals.

Just watch the total carb intake so you don't get porky!


----------



## Dsahna

Would even a little cardio in that morning hour help at all pat?


----------



## jamie seagia

and thats all i would have to eat while im on my cycle dusnt seem a lot lol thanks ill show you wat i was eating

breakfast

porridge oats/glut/gluecose/banna/nuts

meal 2

beans on toast/cheese/protein shake

meal 3

bowl tuna/mayo/olive oil litre water

meal 4

sausage caserloe/veg/brown bread/mash protein shake

meal 5

half roast chicken/veggies litre water

meal 6

nuts/mackel/tom sause

before training

superpump 250/ 2x torine tabz

after training

recovery drink/protein shake

i was trying to eat this


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> and thats all i would have to eat while im on my cycle dusnt seem a lot lol thanks ill show you wat i was eating
> 
> breakfast
> 
> porridge oats/glut/gluecose/banna/nuts
> 
> meal 2
> 
> beans on toast/cheese/protein shake
> 
> meal 3
> 
> bowl tuna/mayo/olive oil litre water
> 
> meal 4
> 
> sausage caserloe/veg/brown bread/mash protein shake
> 
> meal 5
> 
> half roast chicken/veggies litre water
> 
> meal 6
> 
> nuts/mackel/tom sause
> 
> before training
> 
> superpump 250/ 2x torine tabz
> 
> after training
> 
> recovery drink/protein shake
> 
> i was trying to eat this


Looks pretty boring to me.

Why all this preoccupation with oats? They're anti-cholesterol to a degree, but really only a source of energy. And with lots of bread, potato and glucose, you could find you're putting on bodyfat - or not.

Eat 3 good varied meals a day with plenty of meat, fish, eggs and a moderate amount of fats. Have shakes in between meals to top up. Then just watch your carbs...


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Would even a little cardio in that morning hour help at all pat?


Yes - any physical activity when you get up before eating any carbs or breakfast is good as it trains your bod to tap its fat reserves.

Difficult at first if you're used to eating as soon as you get up because you feel faint - but it can be done!

Make sure you eat a small complex meal before bed though.


----------



## jamie seagia

ok great i like the food intake you just gave me im currently looking at it as i at 8 oclock at night lol


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> ok great i like the food intake you just gave me im currently looking at it as i at 8 oclock at night lol


Where are you now, then?


----------



## jamie seagia

how is this i think i can reli benifit from this thanks

8.00 meal1 50g oats 2 scoops of whey

10.30 meal2 chicken breast/50g couscous/1tb olive oil

1.30 meal3 chicken breast/50g couscous/1tb olive oil/with multivit tab

4.30 meal4 2 scoops whey/banana

7.30 gym

pro recover after training

10.00 meal5 250g steak/50g rice/peice veg..

11.30 meal6 crunch corner yog/ 2 scoops whey/zma tabs then bed hows


----------



## robisco11

Pat your view on diet is very interesting and against the grain and everything that we seem to be fed through various sources. I see the idea and framework behind it, i'll be trying something similar rather soon and see how i get on.


----------



## jamie seagia

alrite rob


----------



## robisco11

jamie seagia said:


> alrite rob


hey pal, how you doing, everything good?


----------



## Prodiver

No. Try this:

08.00 Protein shake - no carbs!

Get busy.

10:30 6 eggs on wholemeal toast.

12:00 Protein shake and a piece of fruit.

13:30 Chicken breast with couscous and a oiece of fruit.

16:30 Protein shake and a banana.

18:00 Protein shake and fruit or Mars bar.

19:30 Gym.

Procover after training.

22:00 Steak, salad with olive oil, or veg, rice if need be, fruit.

23:30 Tuna mayo wholemeal sandwich, ZMA then bed.

Multivit during the day with teas or coffees (with full milk if you like).

You'd be better to workout a bit earlier - 17:30 and then have your evening meal soon after.


----------



## jamie seagia

cant train till 8 lol my partner in work till 7 ish that sound yummy and easy to stick to wat you mean get bissy


----------



## jamie seagia

all good rob just trying to get food down me is hard atm dont now y tho as i eat well natty and not a prob eating now on cycle its gone yuk!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

On a personal note I disagree with most of prodivers diet opinions, but then I disagree with most of his raining and ass opinions too so its all fair...


----------



## robisco11

d4ead said:


> On a personal note I disagree with most of prodivers diet opinions, but then I disagree with most of his raining and ass opinions too so its all fair...


fair point. Im not saying what Pro says will work for me tbh, its just something i may try.

Im not doing it yet though, i have an aim, and i know what i need to do to get there, changing my diet at the minute would be stupid as its working.


----------



## winger

I like Prodivers food plan myself.

He has a protein, lower carb and a fat with each meal except around the workout, then he upped the carbs, nice. Very well thought out Prodiver! :thumbup1:

I always looked my best on a 40-30-30 zone type diet.


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> cant train till 8 lol my partner in work till 7 ish that sound yummy and easy to stick to wat you mean get bissy


I mean get busy - travel to work, do cardio, whatever for a peroid before you eat any carbs, to train your bod to tap into its fat stores.


----------



## jamie seagia

owwwww ok thanks mate im back from shopping 60 eggs 3 quid bargin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prodiver

winger said:


> I like Prodivers food plan myself.
> 
> He has a protein, lower carb and a fat with each meal except around the workout, then he upped the carbs, nice. Very well thought out Prodiver! :thumbup1:
> 
> I always looked my best on a 40-30-30 zone type diet.


Thanks Winger! :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> On a personal note I disagree with most of prodivers diet opinions, but then I disagree with most of his raining and ass opinions too so its all fair...


You don't like Pat's ass?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol


----------



## WRT

Prodiver said:


> No. Try this:
> 
> 08.00 Protein shake - no carbs!
> 
> Get busy.
> 
> 10:30 6 eggs on wholemeal toast.
> 
> 12:00 Protein shake and a piece of fruit.
> 
> 13:30 Chicken breast with couscous and a oiece of fruit.
> 
> 16:30 Protein shake and a banana.
> 
> 18:00 Protein shake and fruit or Mars bar.
> 
> 19:30 Gym.
> 
> Procover after training.
> 
> 22:00 Steak, salad with olive oil, or veg, rice if need be, fruit.
> 
> 23:30 Tuna mayo wholemeal sandwich, ZMA then bed.
> 
> Multivit during the day with teas or coffees (with full milk if you like).
> 
> You'd be better to workout a bit earlier - 17:30 and then have your evening meal soon after.


May try this except change a couple of shakes with food.


----------



## jamie seagia

WRT said:


> May try this except change a couple of shakes with food.


im gonna give it ago i bought everything i need now steak chicken eggs oats honey salad every thing ineed im ready lol see how it goes update shortly:bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant

evening d4ead...how are you mate?

how the training,results etc?


----------



## Dsahna

Dead is back in buisness on monday ant mate:thumb:hes had afew days off to rest up i think


----------



## jamie seagia

hows it goin lad sorry i havent been on much had a bad couple days with food ishuse could not eat a fing feeling beeter now tho


----------



## d4ead

hey all, 1 day left of gym exile before i can return....


----------



## jamie seagia

and how are you feeling atm lol


----------



## d4ead

gym in 8.25 hours


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> gym in 8.25 hours


Ahhh I'll be tucked up in bed tugging one off then


----------



## BigDom86

gym gym gym mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dsahna

Best of luck dead


----------



## anabolic ant

Dsahna said:


> Dead is back in buisness on monday ant mate:thumb:hes had afew days off to rest up i think


is this true dead??

you been gym dodging...tut,tut:nono:...

mate i havent been gym since thursday...shouldnt be a problem...you'll be fine mate:thumb:!!!

exactly the same,resting up...always good for you:thumbup1:!!!


----------



## winger

If taking some time off of the gym is so good why do I feel guilty when I do?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol ino ye i have 1 day off and feel like i betryed it some how feels realy weird


----------



## d4ead

Its been really hard, but I'm looking forward to starting again. Report in 4 hours.


----------



## M_at

winger said:


> If taking some time off of the gym is so good why do I feel guilty when I do?


Doing something positive has an immediately gratifying effect, choosing not to do something for a positive reason usually only reveals its benefits later.

We all want our high or buzz sooner rather than later


----------



## d4ead

*training*

work out 1 sunday pm

xtrainer 20 mins

crunches 100x (5 x 20)

work out 2 monday am

*warm up*

x trainer 5 mins

*flat bench*

12 x 50kg

12 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

8 x 70kg

*incline bench*

12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 110kg

*decline bench*

12 x 70kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 27kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 27kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 1 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 1

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

blood pressure = 135/71 HR 93

*emotional state*

wife = :whistling:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :|

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham and cheese

meal 3 = cheese on wholemeal bread

train

meal 4 = protein shake oats

meal 5 = beef steak brown rice mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake and oats

meal 7 = steak mince brown pasta

meal 8 = steak mince brown pasta

meal 9 = protein shake

train

meal 10 = casein shake

*other notes*

well first week back after a week out, didn't expect to set the world alight but it was an ok solid workout for me. I went for higher reps and lower weights just to ease myself back into the game.

Also notice the new addition a warm up.

I fully intended to do another 100 crunches this morning but i was still in pain from the ones i did yesterday afternoon so they can wait till tomorrow.

still not sure what to do with my workouts, joe is yet to get back to me with his opinion.

the issue is simple i dont have time to do 2 muscle groups in a day so my choices are rougthly as follows.

do a workout every other day and spread the muscle groups over a week and a half.

work out every day and just have weekends off.

do 3 days a week and spread muscle groups over 2 weeks.

opinions are appreciated.

thanks for reading guys


----------



## M_at

I think that's a pretty damn good workout mate.

Personally I'd not do 5 days weekends off as it's too easy for something to pop up midweek. I like having my on - off working as it gives me the flexibility to move things around to fit a social life / work / emergencies in.


----------



## d4ead

social wise cos i just workout on my way home its not an issue, my only issue will be anything that limits my growth.


----------



## Dsahna

Aromasin is having a very negative impact on me,mentally and physically:crying:

Higher dose of nolva is on the agenda methinks!


----------



## Joshua

Nice one for getting back into it. Do you feel a lot better for your holiday from training? Good stuff on the crunches. No worries about taking time to adapt - its just a sign that you are hitting it effectively.

Thoughts on your split

I have had similar problems of fitting everything in mate. My general checklist when I get this is:

Increasing efficiency - How are you recovering? Is your volume / intensity sufficient? How much rest time are you having between sets? Can this be reduced or can you slot other exercises between them so you are working upto your work cap limit but whilst getting enough recovery time for the particular muscles being worked on any one exercise. Prune back on the exercises to focus on the big compound movements and isolations on weak points (I don't think this applies to you).

Altering the split - If all the efficiency savings have been made or you running optimally, then altering the split maybe the only choice. Which split you go for depends on your current and expected recovery capacity, and in your case what would be convenient for you and your family.

Stretching it out over a 1.5week rotation would probably be my preferred option between that and the 2wk option, purely because you get a shorter rotation therefore higher training frequency, and I believe that the higher frequency the better, as long as you are recovering properly.



> Personally I'd not do 5 days weekends off as it's too easy for something to pop up midweek. I like having my on - off working as it gives me the flexibility to move things around to fit a social life / work / emergencies in.


If you schedule your workouts for weekdays, and a crisis occurs you have 48hr float time to reschedule training within if necessary though.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## Cheese

Morning Dead. how you doing mate? I would split the muscle groups over a week and a half mate. Thats basically what i'm doing now with HIT. Give each muscle group optimum time to recover, repair and grow.


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome workout mate:thumb:welldone:wink:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead mate, top workout fella


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> work out 1 sunday pm
> 
> xtrainer 20 mins
> 
> crunches 100x (5 x 20)
> 
> work out 2 monday am
> 
> *warm up*
> 
> x trainer 5 mins
> 
> *flat bench*
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 12 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 6 x 120kg
> 
> 8 x 70kg
> 
> *incline bench*
> 
> 12 x 50kg
> 
> 8 x 70kg
> 
> 5 x 90kg
> 
> 4 x 110kg
> 
> *decline bench*
> 
> 12 x 70kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> *cable crossovers*
> 
> 8 x 27kg
> 
> 8 x 27kg
> 
> 8 x 27kg
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 1 hours
> 
> quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)
> 
> sex = x 1
> 
> quality = bollox
> 
> w*nks = x 2
> 
> quality = ok
> 
> sunbed = 0 mins
> 
> blood pressure = 135/71 HR 93
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :whistling:
> 
> kids = :bounce:
> 
> sex = :confused1:
> 
> life = :confused1:
> 
> overall = :|
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham and cheese
> 
> meal 3 = cheese on wholemeal bread
> 
> train
> 
> meal 4 = protein shake oats
> 
> meal 5 = beef steak brown rice mixed veg
> 
> meal 6 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 7 = steak mince brown pasta
> 
> meal 8 = steak mince brown pasta
> 
> meal 9 = protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 10 = casein shake
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> well first week back after a week out, didn't expect to set the world alight but it was an ok solid workout for me. I went for higher reps and lower weights just to ease myself back into the game.
> 
> Also notice the new addition a warm up.
> 
> I fully intended to do another 100 crunches this morning but i was still in pain from the ones i did yesterday afternoon so they can wait till tomorrow.
> 
> still not sure what to do with my workouts, joe is yet to get back to me with his opinion.
> 
> the issue is simple i dont have time to do 2 muscle groups in a day so my choices are rougthly as follows.
> 
> do a workout every other day and spread the muscle groups over a week and a half.
> 
> work out every day and just have weekends off.
> 
> do 3 days a week and spread muscle groups over 2 weeks.
> 
> opinions are appreciated.
> 
> thanks for reading guys


well done m8 looks a good workout i have chest to work on tonite and feel as strong as an ox lol


----------



## d4ead

if i spread it out over the week and a half wich is fine, can i do cardio on my off days or would that have a negative effect on my recovery?


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> if i spread it out over the week and a half wich is fine, can i do cardio on my off days or would that have a negative effect on my recovery?


Fine mate.


----------



## d4ead

thanks big man


----------



## BigDom86

cardio? its getting gáyer in here


----------



## ryoken

good workout Dead, hmmm Cardio..................


----------



## WRT

Speaking of cardio I've just done 15 mins, ahh I enjoy having no job, can just go to gym, do some cardio or [email protected] when bored!


----------



## jamie seagia

lol same ere but i dont have to do cardio lol im just muscle lol for now starting to get a lil plump pmsfl must be dbol


----------



## dmcc

That's a nice workout. Nice benching.


----------



## d4ead

you know i didn't need cardio either until i hit 25, at 25 everything fell to pieces.

but now im fat as fuk even though i work out heavy and eat very clean.

so cardio will be done. yuk spit puke


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> you know i didn't need cardio either until i hit 25, at 25 everything fell to pieces.
> 
> but now im fat as fuk even though i work out heavy and eat very clean.
> 
> so cardio will be done. yuk spit puke


Don't worry about it, used to hate cardio but now starting to like it. Makes you feel healthier and more energised:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

fuk that dead dont be saying da i just turned 25 haha


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> you know i didn't need cardio either until i hit 25, at 25 everything fell to pieces.
> 
> but now im fat as fuk even though i work out heavy and eat very clean.
> 
> so cardio will be done. yuk spit puke


I know that feeling mate 



WRT said:


> Don't worry about it, used to hate cardio but now starting to like it. Makes you feel healthier and more energised:thumbup1:


^^ definatly does help you feel healthier and more energised, i have to keep mine up as it helps with my asthma as the fitter i am the less attacks i get:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

its all down hill from here jamie...

when i hit 25 i went from a 28 inch waist and being able to anything whenever and never putting on a lb. to a 38 inch waist and even looking at a donut made me fatter.


----------



## robisco11

man, iv got 5 years, then i best watch out!!!


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> its all down hill from here jamie...
> 
> when i hit 25 i went from a 28 inch waist and being able to anything whenever and never putting on a lb. to a 38 inch waist and even looking at a donut made me fatter.


Haha ****, i've got a 33" waist now so looks like I'll have a 43" waist when I'm 25! Better bump up the cardio:lol:


----------



## d4ead

yourrrr doomed natty boy


----------



## Dsahna

Evening deadive got a 39 inch waist:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

32 inch waist...yeah :thumb:

sadly my shoulders are 28 inch :confused1:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> 32 inch waist...yeah :thumb:
> 
> sadly my shoulders are 28 inch :confused1:


PMSL that would look f*cked up


----------



## d4ead

I have never managed dispite several tries to take a shoulder size reading yet.


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> I have never managed dispite several tries to take a shoulder size reading yet.


Not very hard mate! Will need to tie 2 tape measures together in 2 more inches of growth pmsl.


----------



## jamie seagia

alrite dead im reli tird now just updated my jornal wat you think mate

i have also deleted the 1st one i made jamies jornal is now gone

its just jamie first ever cycle now ok mate


----------



## winger

jamie seagia said:


> alrite dead im reli tird now just updated my jornal wat you think mate


I think you need Firefox browser so you spelling isn't so bad. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Hahahahaa

Some of us just can't be helped...


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead


----------



## d4ead

good morning peeps


----------



## Terra Firma

Good morning d4ead


----------



## Dsahna

Morning mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

*training*

100 x crunches

30 mins x trainer

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = fuking good

sex = x 2

quality = better then nothing

w*nks = x 1

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = abdominal 30 mins (sorry josh nicked from you again)

blood pressure = 131/72 HR 84 (proff you recover quicker from cardio then weights)

*emotional state*

wife = :whistling:

kids = :bounce:

sex = 

life = :confused1:

overall = :|

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 beef burgers 2 new potatoes mixed veg

meal 4 = protein shake oats

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 8 = casein shake

*other notes*

sorry josh ive nicked yet another idea off you.

went ok considering how long its been since i did a cardio session. Im still breathing and walking so alls good.

Abs were still hurting after Sundays effort and doing the full 100 did make me puke a bit but i did have time to make it to the toilet so all is good.

i think my new schedule will be

day 1 = chest

day 2 = crunches and cardio

day 3 = back

day 4 = off

day 5 = shoulders

day 6 = crunches and cardio

day 7 = arms

day 8 = off

day 9 = legs

day 10 = off

repeat.

thats the plan unless i get a good criticism or other advice.

ps god i cant wait to be on gear again soon.


----------



## Cheese

Morning Dead, Dan, Bob and Splinter.

Hows Terra today haven't spoken to you in a while you haven't graced us with your presence lately (or you have and i've missed it).


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> Good morning d4ead


sucking up for reps??? try sucking off it has better results :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

*terra opens wide


----------



## WRT

Terra only sucks me off:thumbup1:


----------



## Terra Firma

You two are so cruel! I was merely being friendly as I haven't really been on here much lately...maybe I should keep it that way :crying:

:lol:


----------



## Terra Firma

WRT said:


> Terra only sucks me off:thumbup1:


That's what you think :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> You two are so cruel! I was merely being friendly as I haven't really been on here much lately...maybe I should keep it that way :crying:
> 
> :lol:


awwwwwww bless, you know we really did miss you inane bleating :thumb:


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> awwwwwww bless, you know we really did miss you inane bleating :thumb:


Glad to hear it, I really missed your awful spelling :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

haha thought you might have.... its a good job you all know what i mean. After reading 1000 or so of my posts you must almost not notice it anymore.


----------



## Cheese

^^^^ word perfect. Thats the way the Dead man rolls (when he can be ar5ed)

Edit: before anyone mentions it... yes i know the punctuation wasn't floorless.


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> haha thought you might have.... its a good job you all know what i mean. After reading 1000 or so of my posts you must almost not notice it anymore.


I know what you mean mate, at least you use full stops. A couple of people on here don't even bother! Then you get people like me who read their posts twice before posting and edit mistakes, absolute pedantry I say :lol:


----------



## Cheese

I got slated for spelling the word "Hamster" like this "hampster" during my first week.

Now, I try and spell things more accurately when I'm scanning new threads.

When i'm in Dead or Dans journal or on sperm i tend not to bother.


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> I got slated for spelling the word "Hamster" like this "hampster" during my first week.
> 
> Now, I try and spell things more accurately when I'm scanning new threads.
> 
> When i'm in Dead or Dans journal or on sperm i tend not to bother.


I always spell tomorrow as "tommorow" and beginning as "beggining" so it's a good idea for me to check my posts before I submit


----------



## Cheese

haha, at first glance they look fine but if you made a mistake in jw's journal he'd pick you up for it every time.

You should write the reply in word, spell check it and then copy/paste it, problem solved.


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> haha, at first glance they look fine but if you made a mistake in jw's journal he'd pick you up for it every time.
> 
> You should write the reply in word, spell check it and then copy/paste it, problem solved.


Bah! I would rather make mistakes than do that, too much effort for me 

Anyone noticed that new member -makaveli-? At the end of a post he said "greetings from Sweden" I get the feeling he isn't though :lol:


----------



## WRT

Terra Firma said:


> Bah! I would rather make mistakes than do that, too much effort for me
> 
> Anyone noticed that new member -makaveli-? At the end of a post he said "greetings from Sweden" I get the feeling he isn't though :lol:


Lmao! He said it's not him, someone called Makavelii joined last week too:lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

same here im dislexic tho cant be helped can any1 get photo shop at all with out paying for it


----------



## Prodiver

WRT said:


> Lmao! He said it's not him, someone called Makavelii joined last week too:lol:


Is his tag spelled the same?

The original historical figure was Machiavelli.

Do you know why MaK spelled it his way?


----------



## Terra Firma

Prodiver said:


> Is his tag spelled the same?
> 
> The original historical figure was Machiavelli.
> 
> Do you know why MaK spelled it his way?


Not very Machiavellian to use the same spelling each time :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Terra Firma said:


> Not very Machiavellian to use the same spelling each time :lol:


True, a ripe for a ban...


----------



## M_at

Cheese said:


> ^^^^ word perfect. Thats the way the Dead man rolls (when he can be ar5ed)
> 
> Edit: before anyone mentions it... yes i know the punctuation wasn't floorless.


It wasn't flawless either. :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha


----------



## Cheese

Fooook off cvnt face! :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

:bounce: Can I have the reps back first then? :bounce:


----------



## Cheese

I tried repping you back mate, it seems i'm all out at the moment but I have some with your name on them later.

Dan did i rep you today i tried a few time but it said i had to spread the love and then i ran out, i lost track of who i dosed up and who i missed.


----------



## jamie seagia

ive tryed to rep but i cant lol missed me cheeeszeeee lol ill rep you all back wen im home im on train on way to get my car lol


----------



## WRT

*LOL* thanks for reps mate, returned!


----------



## Terra Firma

WRT said:


> *LOL* thanks for reps mate, returned!


You never return the reps I give you :crying:

Humph, some blokes happily receive the love but never give any :nono:


----------



## WRT

Terra Firma said:


> You never return the reps I give you :crying:
> 
> Humph, some blokes happily receive the love but never give any :nono:


You've been raepped! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> I tried repping you back mate, it seems i'm all out at the moment but I have some with your name on them later.
> 
> Dan did i rep you today i tried a few time but it said i had to spread the love and then i ran out, i lost track of who i dosed up and who i missed.


:crying:never did:crying:


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> :crying:never did:crying:


Hang in there buddy, when i get some your first on my list!


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> I know what you mean mate, at least you use full stops. A couple of people on here don't even bother! Then you get people like me who read their posts twice before posting and edit mistakes, absolute pedantry I say :lol:


sad so sad, there people on a web site do you really care if they think you can spell?



Cheese said:


> I got slated for spelling the word "Hamster" like this "hampster" during my first week.
> 
> Now, I try and spell things more accurately when I'm scanning new threads.
> 
> When i'm in Dead or Dans journal or on sperm i tend not to bother.


my browser underlines then the same was as i go in the reply box, its more a case if i ca be botherd to right click and correct before i post



jamie seagia said:


> same here im dislexic tho cant be helped can any1 get photo shop at all with out paying for it


yes did and it works fine.


----------



## anabolic ant

hows it going d4ead mate...whats happening in the world of bum fun:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Why dont you bother to spell properly in mine and deads journals jay,have abit respect ffs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

Terra Firma said:


> You never return the reps I give you :crying:
> 
> Humph, some blokes happily receive the love but never give any :nono:


Someone promised to turn my journal into a mind blowing adventure of filth and debauchery.

I've had to try and do it myself...


----------



## d4ead

your gay thats filthy enough on its own ;P

ant buddy were all good..


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> 100 x crunches
> 
> 30 mins x trainer
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 8 hours
> 
> quality = fuking good
> 
> sex = x 2
> 
> quality = better then nothing
> 
> w*nks = x 1
> 
> quality = ok
> 
> sunbed = 0 mins
> 
> ems = abdominal 30 mins (sorry josh nicked from you again)
> 
> blood pressure = 131/72 HR 84 (proff you recover quicker from cardio then weights)
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :whistling:
> 
> kids = :bounce:
> 
> sex =
> 
> life = :confused1:
> 
> overall = :|
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = 3 beef burgers 2 new potatoes mixed veg
> 
> meal 4 = protein shake oats
> 
> meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 6 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 7 = protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 8 = casein shake
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> sorry josh ive nicked yet another idea off you.
> 
> went ok considering how long its been since i did a cardio session. Im still breathing and walking so alls good.
> 
> Abs were still hurting after Sundays effort and doing the full 100 did make me puke a bit but i did have time to make it to the toilet so all is good.
> 
> i think my new schedule will be
> 
> day 1 = chest
> 
> day 2 = crunches and cardio
> 
> day 3 = back
> 
> day 4 = off
> 
> day 5 = shoulders
> 
> day 6 = crunches and cardio
> 
> day 7 = arms
> 
> day 8 = off
> 
> day 9 = legs
> 
> day 10 = off
> 
> repeat.
> 
> thats the plan unless i get a good criticism or other advice.
> 
> ps god i cant wait to be on gear again soon.


Never apologise for that my friend - that is why we are all here.

Great to see that you are doing the EMS - what is your setup? Did you feel it working?

All the best,

J


----------



## d4ead

cheap bits of ebay josh mate but yes it works.


----------



## d4ead

back in the morning just light again for reps is the plan


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck dead:wink:


----------



## BigDom86

ems....?


----------



## M_at

Electrical Muscle Stimulation.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks matt honey,

See you at 4ish tommorow dom

Thanks dan mate, 5x5 on deads what's an ok weight to aim for?

Love you boys... (and girls)


----------



## BigDom86

sounds a bit ****. is it like those ab machines i used to see on tv (one which i may have owned once LOL)


----------



## d4ead

Very good for recovery mate, mines made up of bits of ebay....


----------



## d4ead

Totaly stolen from josh, I hadn't even thought about it before I got enthused reading his journal. Though I'm not likly to be making a full suite and attaching it all to my pc. Don't think the wife would stand for that.


----------



## BigDom86

ill have a gander tomorrow


----------



## winger

Bump for some real training....sheesh. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Bump for winger reps


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy


----------



## M_at

Morning Bob, Dead, Winger


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lift*

12 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 130kg

5 x 140kg

1 x 160kg

failed 170kg

*bent over rows*

12 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

4 x 95kg

12 x 60kg

*vgrip pull downs*

12 x 56kg

8 x 64kg

4 x 84kg

*cable rows*

10 x 36kg

8 x 46kg

8 x 56kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = fuking good

sex = x 1

quality = better then nothing

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = abdominal 30 mins

blood pressure = 125/79 HR 83

*emotional state*

wife = :whistling:

kids = :bounce:

sex = 

life = :confused1:

overall = :|

*diet*

meal 1 = chicken ham and cheese 3 eggs

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = beef strips

meal 4 = casein protein and oats

meal 5 = 1 piece of cream and jam sponge

meal 6 = steam mince mixed veg and small bit of mash

meal 7 = rice pudding

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 8 = casein shake

*other notes*

forgot my dinners damn it.

sh1t weak workout, my fuking 3 year old could have lifted more.


----------



## d4ead

mornig matt morning bobb

goodnight matt goodnight bob


----------



## M_at

G'night jon boy.

Nice workout btw - envious on the bent over rows.


----------



## Dsahna

Great first back session dead,err i havent done more than 160 on deads mate


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> sad so sad, there people on a web site do you really care if they think you can spell?


Says he who made an effort to spell correctly when called out on it in a previous post :tongue:

As long as I can understand what someone is trying to get across I couldn't really care less, I only hold myself to high standards. The only time I mention spelling is when I banter but you knew that already my necrotic friend


----------



## ryoken

awsome workout Dead, liking the rows and deadlifts:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Looked like a good workout to me bud, nice deadlifts:thumb:


----------



## winger

Morning all.


----------



## Cheese

Good afternoon mate


----------



## Terra Firma

Hello wingman 

Anyone know how long it takes for Lorian to let you into the adult lounge after applying? Going out of my mind here, I'm a perv don't you know


----------



## Cheese

I pm'd him saying that you were going to refuse to post the required naked pictures so he could be deliberating.


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> I pm'd her saying that you were going to refuse to post the required naked pictures so she could be deliberating.


I thought Lorian is a bloke :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

He'll never know! Way to close to Lorainne for my liking anyway.


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> I pm'd him saying that you were going to refuse to post the required naked pictures so she could be deliberating.


You might want to edit "she" to "he" also :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Fvck! Cheers fully bailed out there apart from where you've quoted me. :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

i got on it straight away


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> Fvck! Cheers fully bailed out there apart from where you've quoted me. :lol:


Whoops! 



jamie seagia said:


> i got on it straight away


Rub my nose in it why don't you :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol sorry terra just been on it now lol forgot about it actaly till you mencioned it


----------



## Terra Firma

jamie seagia said:


> lol sorry terra just been on it now lol forgot about it actaly till you mencioned it


Is it as good as everyone says or a bit disappointing?


----------



## Cheese

It still shocks me when i think that your a scouser, you'd never know if it didn't say so under your avi.

Terra i have had numerous boners from reading Weeman chronicals alone. There plenty of other smut there and thats before you get started on the pictures.


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> Terra i have had numerous boners from reading Weeman chronicals alone. There plenty of other smut there and thats before you get started on the pictures.


Cheers for the info Cheddar :thumb:

x


----------



## Cheese

Stockings and suspenders is up there with the most posts, its just behind Bronze member, Jw's and The half ar$ed attempt.

My favourite thread at the moment is the I'm an ass man so thought i'd start a thread for asses (or summat like that)


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> Stockings and suspenders is up there with the most posts, its just behind Bronze member, Jw's and The half ar$ed attempt.
> 
> My favourite thread at the moment is the I'm an ass man so thought i'd start *a thread for asses* (or summat like that)


At last! A thread where I will not be an outcast :bounce:


----------



## Cheese

Terra Firma said:


> At last! A thread where I will not be an outcast :bounce:


 :lol: because you have a nice one or because your and ass?


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> :lol: because you have a nice one or because your and ass?


Because I'm an ass, I thought that was obvious! I will have a nice one eventually it just has a little too much padding at the moment


----------



## jamie seagia

Cheese said:


> :lol: because you have a nice one or because your and ass?


lol


----------



## jamie seagia

Cheese said:


> It still shocks me when i think that your a scouser, you'd never know if it didn't say so under your avi.
> 
> Terra i have had numerous boners from reading Weeman chronicals alone. There plenty of other smut there and thats before you get started on the pictures.


i didnt understand da bit abar scouser mate wat was it ment to mean lol:bounce:


----------



## Cheese

jamie seagia said:


> i didnt understand da bit abar scouser mate wat was it ment to mean lol:bounce:


Haha, sorry mate it was a pis5 take. You type with a scouse accent thats all i meant. :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Where's the training gone in this place? :lol:

All of you over to my journal for free reps in celebration of a bloody good workout and the second week in a row of PBs on squats!


----------



## SALKev

Terra Firma said:


> Because I'm an ass, I thought that was obvious! I will have a nice one eventually it just has a little too much padding at the moment


proof? 

hello d4ead mate, got my ass into your thread at long last! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Terra Firma said:


> Says he who made an effort to spell correctly when called out on it in a previous post :tongue:
> 
> As long as I can understand what someone is trying to get across I couldn't really care less, I only hold myself to high standards. The only time I mention spelling is when I banter but you knew that already my necrotic friend


haha no that was just luck not deliberate


----------



## d4ead

S-A-L said:


> proof?
> 
> hello d4ead mate, got my ass into your thread at long last! :thumb:


welcome mate, you may have got here and posted but did you read anything?


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> welcome mate, you may have got here and posted but did you read anything?


4 posts so far....all on this page.....probably not the best place to start eh? I'll take a look around shortly :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Evening dead:thumb:...so...was dom scared or what mate:lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

alrite dead m8 and dom how you lot.. :thumb: just an hour till training and this fuker is ready to lifts some heavey ass weights gonna smash my PB i hope

dead did you check out my car m8


----------



## BigDom86

had me 1st jab jamie. piece of p1ss lol, was ****ing it tho


----------



## M_at

Am I the last natty in here now?


----------



## BigDom86

haha guess so


----------



## M_at

Do you still love me though? :lol:

Is it cos I is natty?


----------



## jamie seagia

BigDom86 said:


> had me 1st jab jamie. piece of p1ss lol, was ****ing it tho


i was sh1ting it on monday my 2nd jab stung a little:lol:


----------



## robisco11

im here....and natty


----------



## M_at

Good good - as long as I'm not the only one.


----------



## d4ead

well there is some big news but ill let who it concerns break it


----------



## d4ead

bah he allready did man im slow


----------



## BigDom86

LOL


----------



## d4ead

its cos i looked at my journal left the room and came back did my post and missed all the breaking news....

still massive reps to you mate you took it like a man


----------



## SALKev

so I'm not natty now, is that it? :confused1:


----------



## M_at

Sorry S-A-L - I thought you were following Dsahna's routine to the letter to get the tan lines :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

your an expert  looking forward to the next 10 weeks!


----------



## d4ead

i have a gentle touch its true, maybe a should have been a doctor...

nah


----------



## M_at

Dr. Shipman stylee? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

M_at said:


> Sorry S-A-L - I thought you were following Dsahna's routine to the letter to get the tan lines :lol:


I have 2 other routines to follow mate and the natural majority takes the vote....they are SAL's and Kev's......it's a touhg life :tongue:



BigDom86 said:


> your an expert  looking forward to the next 10 weeks!


not sure who the first bit was directed at but good luck :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

me cos i stuck the needle in him


----------



## BigDom86

cant wait till next wednesday. such a rush. i want more needles in me


----------



## d4ead

dom ill tattoo you if you want, its the ultimate needle rush  i did both of my legs... i guess you were probably to nervous to even notice my legs


----------



## BigDom86

no i saw. maybe we will try something out aswell


----------



## jamie seagia

you guys are mad see ya at 10 training now


----------



## BigDom86

ill tell you what when i finish this 1st cycle, ill let you tatoo me dead


----------



## Cheese

"Dead made me what I am today" or "Its all about the protien shakes" - go on do it. lol


----------



## BigDom86

LOL


----------



## winger

bump for some informative posts. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

I'm on the way out now been booted out of place by my own brother in arms, my conrad, my spermster ianstu.....

I'm training shoulders in the moring so that will be at least a relevant post.

To early to tell if this routine is going to work for me or not.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate, good luck with the workout


----------



## Dsahna

All the best with your session bigman:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Dead man whats this new routine??? I'm intrigued!

Your back on top again now Dead btw.

Hows everybody this morning,


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*warm up*

100 x crunches

*shoulder press*

10 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*lateral raises*

12 x 45kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

12 x 60kg

*front raises*

12 x 10kg

8 x 12.5kg

8 x 12.5kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 4 hours

quality = poor

sex = x 0

quality = nothing

w*nks = x 1

quality = ok hey its lasted 4.25 hours!!!

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 0 mins

blood pressure = 128/74 HR 86

*emotional state*

wife = :cursing:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :cursing:

life = :confused1:

overall = :confused1:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = chicken ham and cheese 4 eggs whole meal pasta

meal 3 = casein protein and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast wholemeal pasta

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

ok went ok i guess no great weights shifted but ok.


----------



## Cheese

Lateral raises with 40kg per hand, fvckin hell!


----------



## d4ead

no mate its a machine

i keep saying it but i never remember to actualy write it down


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> bump for some informative posts. :whistling:


Koalas are often reffered to as Koala bears.... they are not bears but are actually marsupials. Marsupials are characterised by a pouch in which the females carry there young. :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> no mate its a machine
> 
> i keep saying it but i never remember to actualy write it down


I got ya, i was gonna say! We have one of those machines but when people say lateral raise i automatically think DB's lol.

80kg on the machine is still good going though ffs. :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

yes it is heavy. (least it feels it to weak little me)


----------



## winger

Cheese said:


> Koalas are often reffered to as Koala bears.... they are not bears but are actually marsupials. Marsupials are characterised by a pouch in which the females carry there young. :whistling:


Rotflmao. :beer:

Moe, Larry the Cheese!


----------



## d4ead

yes that was rather good


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Koalas are often reffered to as Koala bears.... they are not bears but are actually marsupials. Marsupials are characterised by a pouch in which the females carry there young. :whistling:


FFS! How much can a koala bear!


----------



## winger

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol wats up guys and wats with the jokes today ?


----------



## d4ead

they lost me this morning mate, i wouldn't worry about it. journal has been slow moving today.


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## jamie seagia

hi dom how you mate


----------



## BigDom86

im good. ibuprofen healed my leg so happy now, just slight hobbling. this morning i literally couldnt walk, sitting on the toilet was interesting


----------



## BigDom86

scott how you getting on with my grippers? im going to have to steal them back on weds as ive missed my forearm workouts!


----------



## Dsahna

Evening dead:wink:how are you tonight mate?

So dom,i see the old pip is kicking your ass mate:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

yeah a bit lol. its not the actual injection site, but swelling above the knee which is painful


----------



## Prodiver

BigDom86 said:


> yeah a bit lol. its not the actual injection site, but swelling above the knee which is painful


Sounds like you injected too deep, Dom.


----------



## BigDom86

Prodiver said:


> Sounds like you injected too deep, Dom.


d4ead is doing all my jabs for me. i think next time were going for glutes. hopefully less PIP and swelling


----------



## M_at

Hands up all those who want d4ead sticking it in them?


----------



## d4ead

Sounds like he's just being a big baby to me rofl


----------



## jamie seagia

ok just took sum piks of my back after a hard session ive neva seen it like this lol check it out on my jornal looks mad


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> Hands up all those who want d4ead sticking it in them?


Rotflmao, that is some funny sh1t Mat. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

I don't think he was trying to be funny my wingman, I think his only concern is lubbed or dry.


----------



## WRT

Man up Dom it's only a bit of pain!


----------



## jamie seagia

lol


----------



## BigDom86

ok you try not walking when you cant bend you leg. cVnt


----------



## jamie seagia

im getting jabbed on monday is this gonna happen to me ?


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> ok you try not walking when you cant bend you leg. cVnt


After my first jab the pip lasted about 3 days...the second one only hurt the day after and then was gone...so hoping the 3rd will be almost pip free



jamie seagia said:


> im getting jabbed on monday is this gonna happen to me ?


Yes :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

IanStu said:


> After my first jab the pip lasted about 3 days...the second one only hurt the day after and then was gone...so hoping the 3rd will be almost pip free
> 
> Yes :lol:


ok so i got sumin to look forward to then  and then legs on wed omg ?? :lol:


----------



## winger

IanStu said:


> After my first jab the pip lasted about 3 days...the second one only hurt the day after and then was gone...so hoping the 3rd will be almost pip free


So you recomend at least a 4 week cycle...lol


----------



## d4ead

do your ass next dom if your chickening out on your leg rofl


----------



## BigDom86

think we should do the bum tbh. then try quad again on next one  how you liking my grippers? ive missed them :< guess you only been using the 150s though


----------



## d4ead

actually ive only used the 250's still cant close um though haha


----------



## WRT

Still got to order mine, got no money though ffs:cursing:


----------



## anabolic ant

d4ead said:


> do your ass next dom if your chickening out on your leg rofl


easy d4ead...i heard you was a bit of an eric bristow for dom...you sure your not suggesting his harris just for a glimpse of the ol flesh:lol:


----------



## d4ead

yup i just want an excuse to fondle his cheeks


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*warm up*

run up stairs?

*dumbbell curls*

15 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg + 10 x 12.5kg + 8 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5 + 8 x 10kg

*tricep extension*

12 x 35kg

12 x 55kg

10 x 80kg

6x 90kg

15 x 50kg super slow mo.

*these hurt my lower tummy.

*hammer curls*

15 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

*tricep push downs*

10 x 32kg

10 x 36kg

10 x 36kg

*there really really hurt my lower stomach where i did to many sit ups yesterday.

*ez bar curls*

10 x 35kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

*assuming the bar was 5kg

** i really struggle with these they hurt my forearms and wrists

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = poor

sex = x 2

quality = super hard and a good 45mins to 1.5hrs each

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 30 mins abdominal.

blood pressure = 144/95 HR 93 (.75 hour after training)

*emotional state*

wife = :tongue:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :bounce:

life = :confused1:

overall = :confused1:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = chicken ham and cheese 4 eggs whole meal pasta

meal 3 = protein shake and oats

train

meal 4 = protein shake and oats

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

*sh1t diet as its only like a 1/4 of my actual day

*other notes*

odd one this as i would normally add today to tomorrows workout and diet as i dont sleep, but as tomorrow is an off day and today is supposed to be an on day its confused things. Curse this night work crap.


----------



## BigDom86

why 3 bi movements and 2 tris? i would always do more tris than bis as bigger muscle


----------



## d4ead

cos the tricep moves were killing my lower stomach. i have just started crunches and fear i over did it a little in my first week. im in agony rofl.


----------



## BigDom86

lol do close grip bench on the smith next time for tris. then can just lie on your back and take it easy


----------



## d4ead

good idea i never remember close grip bench


----------



## Dsahna

Hello bigman:thumb:cant beat the close grip dead


----------



## Cheese

How you doing dead man. Where is everyone this moring is like that film... The day after tomorrow... i think thats the one anyway, London is completely deserted in it.


----------



## jamie seagia

morning guys how you lot ?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## BigDom86

hello


----------



## jamie seagia

DEAD HOW CUM THE THREAD GONE DEAD LOL


----------



## BigDom86

prob on one of his 4hour w4nks


----------



## jamie seagia

lol probs dom how you mate cant stay and chat long need a power nap


----------



## BigDom86

im good. few sides so far

random erections during uni

tired all the time

penis looks bigger


----------



## jamie seagia

any spots i got a few on my back and im always horney as fuk ?


----------



## d4ead

no i have been considering quitting the board to be honest


----------



## Cheese

This will all blow over very soon mate just bare with it... it was always going to come to a head.

Ian has bore the brunt of it but all of the spermers have taken a bit of greif. It doesn't boter me one bit if i'm honest but then my name didn't get brougtup directly.

Dont worry about it mate


----------



## BigDom86

am i missing something/?


----------



## WRT

Yes people have got a hump because some of the "spermers" are taking over the rep leaderboard, who seriously gives a sh*t it's a forum for ****s sake:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

omg people need to grow up lol. who gives a damn? seriously. bet its jw LOL


----------



## BigAndyJ

Where can I read the humps?


----------



## d4ead

haha, you guys read in way to much.

i have always openly repped people i like, and i always will. Most of the people complaining have been repped by me because i like them.

no no

my reasons are all internal and not influenced by that.


----------



## BigDom86

just forget about it


----------



## d4ead

and despite the attempts to infiltrate the sperm thread in essence were nothing more then friends who look after each other. great conspiracy my ass rofl.

were in the top 10 for the same reason as everybody else, and i was top 10 before sperm existed. pooey


----------



## d4ead

no my reasons are the simple fact that i seem to be spending to much time on here and its casuing friction at home.

that and the fact despite all my efforts i don't ever really feel like im improved at all. seeing the size of you dom has made me think im just not cut out for it and should give up.


----------



## BigDom86

lol what? im not big, i just look big in clothes lol. your bigger than me, you arms and chest are


----------



## jamie seagia

haha so that go for me then dead lol??


----------



## Cheese

Dom meet up with dead sometime soon and slap him about a bit, he ain't thinking straight.

I think we all go through the phase of wondering why we bother mate, by all means give up UKM just drop by occasionally to check up with your mates but don't give up the gym.

Your in great shape mate and it would be a waste of all the hard hours you've put in over the years so far.

If you stop you WILL go backwards and feel sh!t and puney.

You dont want that do you i no i couldn't cope with looking in the mirror and thinking "I used to be in pretty good nick... now look at me". Think again mate and come back to the light.

It was a bit Martin Luther King that was.


----------



## BigDom86

im going to see him on wednesday for my weekly poking lol so ill give him a big slap then. talking silly this guy is. you dont have to be on here all the time, just check a couple times a day or something. family comes first  you know i cant keep up with sperm etc so i just post every now and again in there with my signature


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> lol what? im not big, i just look big in clothes lol. your bigger than me, you arms and chest are


as flattered as i am mate, your arms are bigger then my legs. Im not in the same league. Im just a fat old man making do.

I wont give up the gym, i enjoy the time out and i wont give up gear i enjoy feeling alive.

cheese pm me your mobile number. or anyone else that wants to stay in touch


----------



## jamie seagia

y dead were you going mate ??


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> as flattered as i am mate, your arms are bigger then my legs. Im not in the same league. Im just a fat old man making do.
> 
> I wont give up the gym, i enjoy the time out and i wont give up gear i enjoy feeling alive.
> 
> cheese pm me your mobile number. or anyone else that wants to stay in touch


Shut up you bloody girl:lol: If you aren't making progress then eat more, bodybuilding takes time!

Will PM you my number, can't text/ring at moment phone been cut off:lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

i will pm you mine to i like your advice it has helped me alot im on 02 so its free to people on 02 ok dead


----------



## d4ead

God mate don't I spend half my time feeling bloated were I'm eating so much as it is. I've put on mass I guess. I just can't see it. Ill be fine just being a girl.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> as flattered as i am mate, your arms are bigger then my legs. Im not in the same league. Im just a fat old man making do.
> 
> I wont give up the gym, i enjoy the time out and i wont give up gear i enjoy feeling alive.
> 
> cheese pm me your mobile number. or anyone else that wants to stay in touch


Mate....I hear everything your saying...and I understand completely....we've had a lot to put up with lately on the board and the presures at home I know only too well...I get zero support for my silly little bodybuilding efforts from my family...but I love doing it...I'm never gonna be be anything special my body is past its sell by date...but yours isnt...you can make a huge difference to how you look and feel..

And dont leave the board mate...you're a great lad and I like you alot...I cant do all this new fangled texting...I'll lose you.

Please stay mate.

x


----------



## BigDom86

scott stop being a baby. your being like me last week with the jabbing


----------



## d4ead

Haha ian what are you mate 8 years older then me? Get a grip man my 7yo texts her boyfriend all the time. If she can manage it you can.

Dom your right just being a **** ill man up.

As far the the crap here is concerned I don't think this is any more then joes gameplan to get res flowing in his direction again. No doubt all his crew have allready repped him for fronting the war. We have 1 advantage though we actualy like each other.

I don't believe the board going downhill stuff, the same people that were helping 1 year ago are still helping now. Those people who just poted humour are still just posting humour.

I've got legs in the morning, so wait for the normal post....


----------



## BigDom86

board aint going downhill. just people acting like children really over nothing. either way if it does we can mosely on over to muscleworks


----------



## WRT

I don't think the board is going downhill either, still as bitchy and full of tossers (including me) as it was when I first joined:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Indeed tom nothing changes ehh.

Back to training anyway.

Legs in morning, should be good feels like ages ince I've done legs. Once there done that it finished my first full look at a 1 on 1 off split. It was ok to be honest, I ejoyed having an arm ession on its own even if my tricep work was comprimised.

All in all I will definaley carry it on for a couple more weeks.


----------



## winger

I think people take the board too serious myself. I don't take it serious and I have been a member for around 6 years.

The board is actually a tad bit better, in the past it was very aggressive and they were banning guys left and right, once again, taking it way to serious.

I don't post up advice on training, but can, I do post up feeble attempts at humor, but I laugh my ass off at some of the posts, so I get to laugh while staying connected.

Scottie, just step back for the family sake but don't leave.

Hell my wife calls the board my gf for christ sake.


----------



## d4ead

Wingman how could I leave you pal, nah kinda decided ill just post while at work and not so much at home.

See how it goes, you know me boss, its all just a game.

God I want my blast.... test, tren, mast, dbol, slin, yummy.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Wingman how could I leave you pal, nah kinda decided ill just post while at work and not so much at home.
> 
> See how it goes, you know me boss, its all just a game.
> 
> God I want my blast.... test, tren, mast, dbol, slin, yummy.


I don't even do gear but would love to. I have about 3 times and I just explode on the stuff.

But then again, I get such bad shutdown if I go more than maybe a month, so it just isn't worth it to me.

You have no idea how bad I want to try Tren and Tes. Tren from my understanding is the daddy, but then it is also the daddy for suppression and once again the ying and yang.


----------



## jamie seagia

you will die if you take that much hahahahaha DEAD


----------



## anabolic ant

hey d4ead...just dropped in for a quick one...you greased up:lol:

bro,been reading back a coupla pages...whats all this you turning gay and ready to stand down!!!!

:nono: not having this at all...a good decent,well respected member who contributes and stands tall no mater what your status...hell we aint having one of our boys feeling blue ffs!!!!

you an asset to the board,..had a good coupla of late night chats...bro your a gent and a scholar...and a family man!!!!

"what you talking about willis"...you cool,you dont need to be going nowhere away...you cool as the bag of peas in my freezer that i ice my shoulder with...mate,your alive,and you train,you a beast...you aint a mortal...and beating yourself up is cos your a good man...and you want more out of your life!!!!

i hear what your saying,if its straining the home life,step away from the keyboard and go rekindle the family love...we know its cool...you gotta know its cool too bro!!!!

mate,there has been many a friggin time,i think am i kidding myself,whats all this for,what am i doing...then i thought about it...and thought,this is what i love,this is what i do...whether i look like a fat heffer from mac D's or some skinny chap where i seen more meat on a sparrows kneecap...dont matter bro,its from the heart...

sometimes other things in life take priority,like life,family commitmnets,work,lifestyle etc...but your part of a massive club,and its your get away,something you like doing to help you get through!!!

oi,you aint on a PCT are you:lol:

you have heart bro,thats why you do it...if you thinking something aint right,disclose your sh*t bro and i know i'll try contribute,hell everyone will jump in,lube up bro...oh and we'll help you too!!!

if you missing some of the old sh*t that you used to do,get doing that,but still train!!!!

come on man...you been in dan's journal too long and become a bum lover:lol:

bro take a deep breath,step and do some james brown sh*t then come back!!!!

never too old...i know you got that fire burning in your belly mate and i aint talking about your last ruby:lol:

plus reading back a bit,you know you love being on cycle!!!

whats bugging you man...size,shape...girth:lol:

mate if i or any other folk can hlp just gotta say the word...although i've never been bummed before:lol:

you know what i'm saying...i'm sure there are loads of folk on here ready to back ya!!!

right i'm having a protein drink and then off for some REM sleep...

catch you on the otherside mate...

p.s sorry if i went on,i've been writing novel length posts all over the shop...watched a friggin romcom the other night ffs...nope,not on a PCT...might be dan's journal :lol:

love ya dan!!!!!

d4ead,stay now,stay now...


----------



## pcuzz

I never really call in here much, as you all know I barely get enough time for shooting the bits of spunk that I do. But occasionally even if it's a silent visit I pop my head in and take a look. I'm very pleased that I calle in tonight thought Scott, WTF is this talk pal about leaving?

I ain't gonna stand and watch you go! We've had a few midnight rendevous and had a few good chats. Who else would we have a

good chat too on a bloody Wednesday morning at 4am lol..,

have I missed something vital that has brought these feelings to a head mate??


----------



## d4ead

Seriously guys thanks a lot, it means so much to me that you have all bothered to write and offer your kind words. Big love to you all.

ill b here at night, probably just stop my day usage. Think its just a miture of dropping to cruise dosges hassle at home, and feeling down.

Consider me maned up and no more quitting talk.


----------



## pcuzz

THAT'S great news mate!

Strangely enough I felt a bit down about 4 weeks ago, strangler enough though it was when I was living and breathing Ukm.

If it's any concelation though dead, it only happens to the best of us and we become alot stronger from it mate!

Chin up and you'll be fine...

Now on a serious note! You mentioned your next blast...

Very nice compounds, I'm hungry now lol..

How you running them?can you share??


----------



## d4ead

Looking at 1g test, 600 tren, 400 mast pw, 50 dbol pd, slin I've never used before ill start with 5iu with breakfast and work from that, maybe up to 10iu. Will have to see.

Bit concerned I'm to fat for slin, ill see how I go.


----------



## pcuzz

Tren ace or enan dead?

No idea about slin. Tbh never looked into as have no desire to try ATM...

Still a very handsone course!!!12 wks??


----------



## d4ead

I use tren e mate.


----------



## d4ead

Cos my little girl uses slin I'm very interested in it.


----------



## pcuzz

So as a newbie to tren, I would be guessing after your cruise to then blast with 600mg you can really feel that kick in with some

good hearty power!

How many days would you say before you can feel the tren running full speed dead, of course unlike ace it's gonna be slower uptake and

longer life! Personal experience what you think?


----------



## d4ead

As I've not run just tren its hard to tell mate. I was doing dbol test and tren on my last cycle. So I got a boost from the dbol almost straight away


----------



## pcuzz

Yeah that is the only downside to running several compounds together!

You told me about the slin before and your little girl...

Have you run tren,mast and test previously dead???


----------



## d4ead

No mast is all new to me.

The one I really wanna try is hgh but I can't aford that.


----------



## bigbob33

Looks like a solid course mate although I've never used slin, from what I've read I'm far too fat anyway! Keep us updated mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*squat*

8 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

*zercher squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

*leg extension*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

*leg curl*

8 x 60kg

6 x 85kg

4 x 85kg

*calf raises*

10 x 145kg

10 x 145kg

10 x 145kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 8hrs

quality = good woke up several times

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

blood pressure not done

ems not done

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life = :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = steak mince rice and mixed veg

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg

meal 5 = steak mince rice mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

i feel like a smelly rat drowning in the u bend of lifes toilet.


----------



## d4ead

massive move backwards as far as strength goes.


----------



## Cheese

This can be down to many things mate i wouldn't worry it will come back... something as little as not consuming enough water through the day can cause a major drop in weights moved.

As far as tren enanthate.... you know when its kicked in cos you will wake up in a pool of sweat.

It kicks in slowly from maybe day three and gets up to full speed by about day eight i would say.


----------



## Dsahna

Youll be back upto full power soon dead,dig deep mate


----------



## d4ead

i did ok mate i think, just been a while since i hit legs. give it time brother amen


----------



## BigDom86

im supposed to do legs today. but been poorly this morning :< so leaving it till the evening hopefully


----------



## d4ead

poor baby

im up if you wanna pop over if you have a break buddy.


----------



## BigDom86

lol im actually feeling a bit better after eating so might go for a quick one before my lectures.

btw can i come over earlier tomorrow? like maybe when you get back from work before go sleep or something? as i start lectures at 4pm tomorrow :/


----------



## d4ead

come over any time mate just text me before you do to make sure im in.... im off tonight


----------



## BigDom86

ok nice  prob come around 10am ish tomorrow then to get my poking


----------



## anabolic ant

enough gay arrangements in public:lol:

glad your back on the wagon mate...pleased to hear it...

mate not everyday is the same,but you do what you have to do...this place aint going anywhere...just dont give in mate...you got loads on your side!!!!

in a bit mate!!!!


----------



## pcuzz

Still a nice workout dead.

Better than my atempt this am...

How youfeeling tonight mate? Gonna watch this thread for a

couple of days...cheese, thx for infor mate! Only run tren ace... Up till about 1 month then

I have a little stick pile lol....

So you aintdone

masteron before dead???? Wow,,,,, think you'll be

suprised, especially woththe tren...

I find them ace together, extre but ace!!!


----------



## pcuzz

Still a nice workout dead.

Better than my atempt this am...

How youfeeling tonight mate? Gonna watch this thread for a

couple of days...cheese, thx for infor mate! Only run tren ace... Up till about 1 month then

I have a little stick pile lol....

So you aintdone

masteron before dead???? Wow,,,,, think you'll be

suprised, especially with the tren...

I find them ace together, extre but ace!!!


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> So you aintdone
> 
> masteron before dead???? Wow,,,,, think you'll be
> 
> suprised, especially with the tren...
> 
> I find them ace together, extre but ace!!!


So your doing Tren and Masterone only?


----------



## d4ead

no

1g test + tren and mast and slin


----------



## Cheese

Alright Dead man. How you doing today matey.


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> no
> 
> 1g test + tren and mast and slin


How much tren and mast, d4ead?


----------



## d4ead

i was thinking 600 tren 400 mast and 50mg per day dbol at start


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## jamie seagia

lol hiya guys thanks for the suport over that misunderstanding over the week end much apreiated i do surely now who my mates are :thunb:

dead cheese dom bob prodiver ian dsah sorry if i misted some out lol but your all my friends


----------



## BigDom86

its ok, you will learn jamie. just keep your head down and train


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsl i will I have lol beleive me...

i have legs tonite cant wait going for the pb 110kg squats

:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Just remeber ATG or it doesn't count!


----------



## jamie seagia

ATG ??


----------



## BigDom86

id say parallel is better than ass to grass (ATG)


----------



## DanJ

BigDom86 said:


> id say parallel is better than ass to grass (ATG)


Agree if the form is not there. I reckon i see only about 30% use proper squatting form at my gym. Shocking really!


----------



## jamie seagia

i had a reali big problem i used to box for liverpool and i torn my shoulder so i stopped then started to train in the gym couple years down the line i have only been training my legs the best of 5 months but wen i trained my leg now im useing the proper form as i used to do them with the bar on my chest as i couldnt strech the whole bar across my shoulders it has gradaly got better and i have got stronger to now i do it the rite way and feel ok with this..

i can get 120 out with the bar on my chest but i am slightly weak doing this the correct way y? is this anyone now ??


----------



## DanJ

Front Squats and squats prioritise different muscle groups. If you have been doing front squats (with the bar on your chest) more than regular squats (bar behind the neck) you will have prioritised your quads more. Balance it out by concentrating on Hams and glutes to bring their strength up/balance.


----------



## WRT

DanJ said:


> Front Squats and squats prioritise different muscle groups. If you have been doing front squats (with the bar on your chest) more than regular squats (bar behind the neck) you will have prioritised your quads more. Balance it out by concentrating on Hams and glutes to bring their strength up/balance.


This:thumbup1:


----------



## DanJ

By the way, good reading D4EAD :thumbup1: .

Dan


----------



## jamie seagia

thanks dan


----------



## DanJ

jamie seagia said:


> thanks dan


My pleasure  .


----------



## jamie seagia

so my guessing that i do this would improve strengh all round im quite strong on my legs considering my size im currently pressing 8 plates deep


----------



## bigbob33

Atg squats kill my knees so I only ever go to parallel! Seems to be working ok for me, I'm up to 210 for 4 with a lot more to come, im aiming for 250 for reps by the end of next year


----------



## jamie seagia

good going bob i think ill just stick to parelle lol maybe 4 reps to i get stronger you ok bud


----------



## d4ead

firstly thanks danj for joining us, we have a dan and a dan v0.5 that frequents my journal so ill call you danj 

secondly your welcome jamie you are indeed a friend

thirdly thats a lot of weight bob your awesome 

i have no fourth so ill just say i love you all


----------



## WRT

Are you on pct dead? :lol:


----------



## DanJ

d4ead said:


> firstly thanks danj for joining us, we have a dan and a dan v0.5 that frequents my journal so ill call you danj
> 
> secondly your welcome jamie you are indeed a friend
> 
> thirdly thats a lot of weight bob your awesome
> 
> i have no fourth so ill just say i love you all


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Much love :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> firstly thanks danj for joining us, we have a dan and a dan v0.5 that frequents my journal so ill call you danj
> 
> secondly your welcome jamie you are indeed a friend
> 
> thirdly thats a lot of weight bob your awesome
> 
> i have no fourth so ill just say i love you all


awww i enojoyed the poking this morning:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

;P


----------



## bigbob33

I'm feeling the love here, right back at you guys:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

im driving up to see dan next month, if any of my friends are just of the m1 let me know and ill stop in on teh way.


----------



## bigbob33

Unfortunately not me bro. Shame you can't make

the herc


----------



## jamie seagia

lol im in merseyside come on down dead lol did u get my pm other day ?


----------



## d4ead

wat one jamie

i dont remember if i didnt respond my phone probably shaged out and didnt send a msg. I always reply.


----------



## jamie seagia

left u my number


----------



## d4ead

ahh yeh hey saved to my phone mate


----------



## jamie seagia

nice 1 dude im on 02 k matey  :rockon:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> ahh yeh hey saved to my phone mate


Better have saved mine big man, even if I can't text/ring anyone!


----------



## pcuzz

Evening me dead and his disciples!!!!

Hope everyone is well? Dead, how you mate?

So I see your popping up to see Dan...

I am just literally 4mins off junction 15 M6.

It's really not so bad from London, perhaps you van look at the map and

call in on your way up or down dead. Sunny Stoke on Trent!! Is Ian aware of your trip? He's in Birmingham so you would also pass him!

What dates you thinking of mate???

Jamie, mix it now

and drink it in 8 hrs.... It's ace lol


----------



## BigDom86

going to bed my people. catch you in the morning. got a lecture at 9am boo!


----------



## pcuzz

BigDom86 said:


> going to bed my people. catch you in the morning. got a lecture at 9am boo!


What is it you do mate, student or lecturer???

What you studying if your a student?

G night!!!


----------



## BigDom86

student. medical biochemistry 

im going to specialise in making de4d a super potion


----------



## pcuzz

BigDom86 said:


> student. medical biochemistry
> 
> im going to specialise in making de4d a super potion


That sounds a bit complicated!! What you planning in doing in the future and if you pass then what could you be employed as??? It's a lttle bit above my head so sorry if I sound arrogant for not knowing exactly what it is!!!

Dead, share that potion ha!!!!


----------



## jamie seagia

i want some to lol nite mate


----------



## bigbob33

Morning! If there's a super potion going, count me in:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

well its chest today, im gonna have a decent breakfast let it settle and then rock and roll down.


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck mate!


----------



## DanJ

d4ead said:


> well its chest today, im gonna have a decent breakfast let it settle and then rock and roll down.


Morning D4ead. I'm jealous mate, i love chest. Shoulders and Traps for me around lunchtime :thumbup1: .

Have a good one mate, lift big.


----------



## d4ead

ill do my best mate, but i seem weak as a kitten this days.

big loves you gorgeous lump of man meat... 

you actually really remind me of a mate of mine to be honest.


----------



## DanJ

d4ead said:


> ill do my best mate, but i seem weak as a kitten this days.
> 
> big loves you gorgeous lump of man meat...
> 
> you actually really remind me of a mate of mine to be honest.


Shucks, you big tease!! xxx

You mean i have a double (you were talking to me weren't you?? lol)


----------



## d4ead

yeh danj i was talking to you  his names andy though it would have been more funny if he was another dan rofl.

how tall are you? hes 6'4''. You could be twins


----------



## DanJ

d4ead said:


> yeh danj i was talking to you  his names andy though it would have been more funny if he was another dan rofl.
> 
> how tall are you? hes 6'4''. You could be twins


I'm 6'2 so not far off. Ha ha, maybe he's a brother from another mother. Must be a dashing fellow :lol: .


----------



## Tommy10

Have a good 'Un Mr....keep bustin the cleavage:thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

mornig guys


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*machine flys*

8 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 96kg

*flat bench*

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*incline bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*decline bench*

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*machine flys*

10 x 45kg

*bit worried my stomach still hurt like fuk on all of these except the flys, not sure what the fuk ive done there but it seriously compromised my workout.

*relaxation*

sleep = 8hrs

quality = good woke

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

bp = 145 / 90 HR 98

ems not done *this will be done later estimate 30 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life = :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 = protein shake and oats

meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg

*half day diet as staying up all night so diet from 4 pm will be on tomorrow.

*other notes*

sh1t, i hate having an injury. why the fuk did i do sit ups in the fuking first place grrrr. :ban:


----------



## BigDom86

nice benching. i cant incline bench 100kg free weight :<


----------



## d4ead

i barley did i was in so much pain with my poor tummy they were not great form im afraid.


----------



## bigbob33

Still impressive lifts even without the injured belly mate :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Nice lifting and workout Dead, it sucks having injuries -- i fvcked my right shoulder putting my gear box back on top of the cuboard 2 days back loland it sucks as i wont be doing no military pressing tommorrow -- worst bit is my gear box only weighs like 5kg:lol: :lol:

hope your stomach feels better soon:thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85

hello d4ead u ok mate , thought id stop by your journal an say hello . good benching mate regardless of injury a lot of people would love to lift that , including me lol , altho only about 10 kg off lol .

anywayz hope your kl

subscribed

Dan


----------



## Cheese

ryoken said:


> Nice lifting and workout Dead, it sucks having injuries -- i fvcked my right shoulder putting my gear box back on top of the cuboard 2 days back loland it sucks as i wont be doing no military pressing tommorrow -- worst bit is my gear box only weighs like 5kg:lol: :lol:
> 
> hope your stomach feels better soon:thumb:


A gear box that ways 5kg, what car did you take that off?


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> A gear box that ways 5kg, what car did you take that off?


lmfao my nippers sit and ride :lol: :lol: :lol:

I should have put the box i keep my gear in/aas in:lol:


----------



## Cheese

couldn't resist... not a bad first post of the day for me lol


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout dead:thumb:i think we will train chest when you come up mate,see that prize winning chest all pumped in the flesh


----------



## DanJ

Good evening sweetheart 

Sorry to hear about the tummy mate, hopefully its just a twinge and a good sleep will have you 100%. As has already been said, still good lifting considering your not feeling it.

Get well Buddy  .


----------



## jamie seagia

nice lifts my mate :thumb:


----------



## jw007

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> *machine flys*
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 5 x 96kg
> 
> *flat bench*
> 
> 10 x 60kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 4 x 110kg
> 
> *incline bench*
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 4 x 100kg
> 
> *decline bench*
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 4 x 100kg
> 
> *machine flys*
> 
> 10 x 45kg
> 
> *bit worried my stomach still hurt like fuk on all of these except the flys, not sure what the fuk ive done there but it seriously compromised my workout.
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 8hrs
> 
> quality = good woke
> 
> sex = x 0
> 
> quality = fail
> 
> w*nks = x 1
> 
> quality = good
> 
> bp = 145 / 90 HR 98
> 
> ems not done *this will be done later estimate 30 mins
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :|
> 
> kids = :|
> 
> sex = :evil:
> 
> life = :|
> 
> overall = :?:
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese
> 
> meal 3 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg
> 
> *half day diet as staying up all night so diet from 4 pm will be on tomorrow.
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> sh1t, i hate having an injury. why the fuk did i do sit ups in the fuking first place grrrr. :ban:


17sets??? why????


----------



## jamie seagia

lol bcoz your mad dead lol jw how are you mate how is your arm


----------



## jw007

jamie seagia said:


> lol bcoz your mad dead lol jw how are you mate how is your arm


arm awaiting an op next week

then just waiting i suppose


----------



## jamie seagia

ok mate you take it easy lol good nite lad


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> 17sets??? why????


And let's not forget the pre exhaust on the machine fly's first before the flat bench.

Joe, I thought you said you were training dead? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> And let's not forget the pre exhaust on the machine fly's first before the flat bench.
> 
> Joe, I thought you said you were training dead? :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmmm

not program i advised

Cables Hmmmmmm:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> hmmm
> 
> not program i advised
> 
> Cables Hmmmmmm:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cant leave out the cable cross overs for pure mass building. :whistling:

I do want to try them on my next chest workout to see if I get doms.


----------



## pcuzz

Ok folks, winger and

joe?

Cables.

Simple question! Should they be done after all other cheat excercises are complete, in the middle or first excercise?

I have always done them as last excercise, not particularly heavy,enough to put a reasonable amount of strain on myself. 3 sets, 10 reps each.

Each set adjusting angle to duffer the area of the pecs targeted!

Good or wrong??

Pete

(sorry for poaching ya thread dead)


----------



## jw007

pcuzz78 said:


> Ok folks, winger and
> 
> joe?
> 
> Cables.
> 
> Simple question! Should they be done after all other cheat excercises are complete, in the middle or first excercise?
> 
> I have always done them as last excercise, not particularly heavy,enough to put a reasonable amount of strain on myself. 3 sets, 10 reps each.
> 
> Each set adjusting angle to duffer the area of the pecs targeted!
> 
> Good or wrong??
> 
> Pete
> 
> (sorry for poaching ya thread dead)


I wouldnt bother doing them at alll if looking to put on size

Bench press

Inclien press

Is enough

Dips could add in, but wide grip elbows out and all way down to hit chest no tris


----------



## winger

Poach away, dead loves the traffic.

Personally I don't do them and if I did it wouldn't be before my compound lift or lifts.

If I did them before I wouldn't be able to lift as much on let's say bench. My objective is to add weight to the bar period.

Now some guys with very strong triceps will pre exhaust the chest muscle so the chest has to work harder for bench. Let's see, if you pre exhaust the chest muscle the tries will work harder IMO.

If I was to do them, I would do them at the end of your chest workout.

Now some believe that even cables/flys all take away from over all strength for bench. What do power lifters do? Not flys or cables and they have surprisingly big chests. Maybe it's because they push surprisingly big weights..lol

Notice all the randomness? :beer:


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Poach away, dead loves the traffic.
> 
> Personally I don't do them and if I did it wouldn't be before my compound lift or lifts.
> 
> If I did them before I wouldn't be able to lift as much on let's say bench. My objective is to add weight to the bar period.
> 
> Now some guys with very strong triceps will pre exhaust the chest muscle so the chest has to work harder for bench. Let's see, if you pre exhaust the chest muscle the tries will work harder IMO.
> 
> *If I was to do them, I would do them at the end of your chest workout.*
> 
> Now some believe that even cables/flys all take away from over all strength for bench. What do power lifters do? Not flys or cables and they have surprisingly big chests. Maybe it's because they push surprisingly big weights..lol
> 
> Notice all the randomness? :beer:


if some fit bird came in gym and wanted to get a pump and look cool while not reallly doing fck all


----------



## pcuzz

Cheers men.

Appreciated! However I am surprised to see that you say flat and incline bench is enough Joe.. As in no other cheat excercises (apart from dips?)


----------



## jw007

pcuzz78 said:


> Cheers men.
> 
> Appreciated! However I am surprised to see that you say flat and incline bench is enough Joe.. As in no other cheat excercises (apart from dips?)


do em properly and enough intensity, why would you think you need anything else???

I only bench these days


----------



## winger

I can't speak for Joe, only because my English is much better but anyway..lol

One has to ask oneself do power lifters that push pretty good weight, do they have a small chest?

You grow outside the gym not inside the gym so to answer your question yes you could get away with doing only bench press heavy.

Warm up light, warm up again a little heavier holding back, then put a weight you can do around the 8-12 reps range and take it to failure.

Now Joe, (cant speak for him) might be around the 5 rep range, don't agree with that but then again his 5 rep range might be with 180 kg's, so his chest is already big, to support the weight.


----------



## pcuzz

jw007 said:


> do em properly and enough intensity, why would you think you need anything else???
> 
> I only bench these days


I gues it's cause in all the time I have been training that is how I have trained. Being naive and having not come across UKM till this year I have just been going on what I thought was 'right' so to speak. Obviously I was wrong!

Still learning and that's the beauty of this place I guess. Fortunatly there are more experienced people here to lend a

hand and point novice trainers in tje right direction, even if we thought we knew a little bit anyway!!


----------



## pcuzz

Ok, I'll be giving this a bash from here on in. Already done cheat this week but will start trying this as of now.

2 gentle warm up sets then all or nothing yeah!!!


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> Ok, I'll be giving this a bash from here on in. Already done cheat this week but will start trying this as of now.
> 
> 2 gentle warm up sets then all or nothing yeah!!!


I like that. Most people pre fatigue before they get to a heavier weight, simple really.

Note: Objective is to get stronger. If you add weight to the bar you know you are doing something right. You cant do a double bicep in the mirror and say, "hey I think I see an upper chest".

Write your weights down in a journal and by crackie we have that on UK-M.. :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

Cheers winger,

with all due respect I do not want to do a journel. Well possibly I could bu I would notninclude weights lifted. This would not benefit me in anyway. It may provide entertaient for others but do nothing what so ever for my confindence....


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> Cheers winger,
> 
> with all due respect I do not want to do a journel. Well possibly I could bu I would notninclude weights lifted. This would not benefit me in anyway. It may provide entertaient for others but do nothing what so ever for my confindence....


I can guarantee if you started a journal you would up the weights.

It just works like that because you are willing to give it that extra oomph.


----------



## d4ead

Dantreadz85 said:


> hello d4ead u ok mate , thought id stop by your journal an say hello . good benching mate regardless of injury a lot of people would love to lift that , including me lol , altho only about 10 kg off lol .
> 
> anywayz hope your kl
> 
> subscribed
> 
> Dan


Hey man thanks for joining and thanks for kind words



jw007 said:


> 17sets??? why????


Remember they include warm up sets. But the main reason was my inability to do weight so I opted to do more instead, also flys were just cos I was waiting for the damn bench to free up. When I get to your size ill give give um the stare till they move.

Don't worry joe, I've not abandoned your method just a glitch.


----------



## winger

Well I added your work sets up and it was still too many.

Stay focused you have the tools and remember to keep it tight..lol


----------



## pcuzz

Lol.....

Great stuff!!!


----------



## jw007

d4ead said:


> Hey man thanks for joining and thanks for kind words
> 
> Remember they include warm up sets. But the main reason was my inability to do weight so I opted to do more instead, also flys were just cos I was waiting for the damn bench to free up. When I get to your size ill give give um the stare till they move.
> 
> Don't worry joe, I've not abandoned your method just a glitch.


dont count warm up sets, and never do too many rep,s, its not to fatigue muscle, but warm it up and prep cns for working ones....

Why didnt you ask to trian in on bench??? or should have done flat dumbell press to start

I dont do that staring thing, as not rude to guys in gym mate, asking politely is usuually enough.....


----------



## winger

jw007 said:
 

> I dont do that staring thing, as not rude to guys in gym mate, asking politely is usuually enough.....


Don't tell me your getting soft cause your hurt! :beer:

winger with a lower case w, unsubscribes to jw's threads. :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Its not normal in my gym its cos went down late place was heaving not 1 free bench. Those there are not the sort to move for you, rofl.

Kk so would you do more warmup sets with lower reps? Rather then 2 or 3 sets at higher reps? Or is 2 or 3 at low reps enougth.

Kk will man up and try. Harder


----------



## jw007

winger said:


> Don't tell me your getting soft cause your hurt! :beer:
> 
> winger with a lower case w, unsubscribes to jw's threads. :lol: :lol:


lol

its called being polite, which is how I roll:lol:


----------



## jw007

d4ead said:


> Its not normal in my gym its cos went down late place was heaving not 1 free bench. Those there are not the sort to move for you, rofl.
> 
> Kk so would you do more warmup sets with lower reps? Rather then 2 or 3 sets at higher reps? Or is 2 or 3 at low reps enougth.
> 
> Kk will man up and try. Harder


depends what trying to achieve with your 1st workin sets

Warm up sets, need no be documented, confuses everyone


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> depends what trying to achieve with your 1st workin sets
> 
> Warm up sets, need no be documented, confuses everyone


The first set should be almost a stretch the muscle, more for joints, speaking of which...lol


----------



## d4ead

Ok consider it changed boss


----------



## d4ead

Do you do warm up sets on each exerise or just your first?


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Do you do warm up sets on each exerise or just your first?


Personally dead, say for example I working chest and tris... I'd only warm

up on my first set! Then after chest I wouldn't do any fursther warm ups cause they would naturally be waed in turn of working chest!

If I was doing cheat and bis then I would warm up first for chest, complete

chest and again warm up only 1 set for bis!!!!

WTF do I know but that's what I'd do!!!


----------



## d4ead

Also joe how long do I have to cruise before I can blast again?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead  personally I cruise for at least 6 weeks on 250 sus a week! Seems to be alright.


----------



## d4ead

In that case can someone lend me a couple of hundred quid


----------



## bigbob33

Is sus that much where you live :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

bigbob33 said:


> Morning dead  personally I cruise for at least 6 weeks on 250 sus a week! Seems to be alright.


 Me too (6 weeks)though I was only using 150mg of cyp a wk


----------



## Cheese

1 bottle should last you 10weeks on cruise mate, like bob said, its expensive down their isn't it :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

winger said:


> The first set should be almost a stretch the muscle, more for joints, speaking of which...lol


My chest warm consists of rotator cuff exercises on the cable machine, then first bench is just the bar (get some weird stares so make out like it's heavy), then a 15kg plate a side for 2 sets. Very light and normally by that stage I'm sweating already and ready to hit the weights.



d4ead said:


> Do you do warm up sets on each exerise or just your first?


Only first one really, by the time you have finished your first exericse you going to be well and trully warmed up.


----------



## d4ead

yeh im going to change this i always do a few light sets on each exercise. No idea why really just always did it.


----------



## bigbob33

I've always done the same mate!


----------



## Dsahna

I always do my first warmup set with an empty bar!!

Evening dead


----------



## DanJ

Dsahna said:


> I always do my first warmup set with an empty bar!!
> 
> Evening dead


Ditto, especially after my RC injury.


----------



## d4ead

evening boys thanks for your input. In the past what i have documented has been my entire workout including warm up sets.

from now on i will not be recording my warm up sets, so it will look a little different.

Ill also change what i do for warm-up as well.

Thanks a lot guys for all your input and help.


----------



## BigDom86

i only generally do one warm up. but i seem to do this on most exercises aswell.


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> In that case can someone lend me a couple of hundred quid


 y you need couple hundred mate lol:tongue:


----------



## d4ead

Cos my cruise could be over and god damn there's a lot I wanna buy

Think ill have to bang the wife and earn another couple of hundred.. its a hard job but I'm man enougth.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lifts*

*gay warm up sets

5 x 130kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 150kg

3 x 160kg

*bent over rows*

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*vgrip pulldowns*

8 x 71kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

8 x 79kg

*seated rows*

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 5hrs

quality = good woke

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

bp = 140 / 85 HR 98

ems not done *this will be done later estimate 30 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :tongue:

sex = :evil:

life = :cool2:

overall = :cool2: :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast cheese bacon

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

hope this is better for you joe, i tried hard, to do less 

currently

knee hurts, wrist hurts, ankle hurts, stomach hurts, elbows kinda ache and i havent had sex in over a week :cursing:


----------



## Joshua

How are you finding the EMS?

Regarding your gay warm up DL - does this involve being spotted whilst naked or something? 

When you say that those parts hurt - is that hurt in a bad way ?(injured) or aching strongly as in a good way (well stimulated)?

J


----------



## d4ead

In a bad way josh mate, falling to pieces. Booked into dr's Monday morning.

Ems is good, need more bits, will work on it when I'm not struggling to buy food.


----------



## jamie seagia

dead you will get threw it m8 tell me something mate i looked at your work out very good mate impressive

i weigh 12 stone plus

and im dead lifting 165kg for reps 12 is that good should i up my weight my trainner says try to beat 20 then up the weight wat you think mate i feel like a fukin machine


----------



## DanJ

d4ead said:


> In a bad way josh mate, falling to pieces. Booked into dr's Monday morning.
> 
> Ems is good, need more bits, will work on it when I'm not struggling to buy food.


Chin up mate, it'll all come good.


----------



## BigDom86

i blame squatting too low for my bad knee


----------



## DanJ

BigDom86 said:


> i blame squatting too low for my bad knee


Do you strap up?


----------



## BigDom86

nope i like to go bareback


----------



## d4ead

My bad knee was caused in a car smash.

Jamie I couldn't dream of doing 165kg for 20 reps. Id be happy as hell to hit 8 reps on that weight.

However personaly if I can go past 8 reps I up the weight 20 reps would be considered my entire back workout.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol so i should up my weight then ye lol thanks man sorry havent been on much mate girl friend hi jacked the comp i got a new xbox so im on that lol traveled 400 miles for the fuker yesterday lol was a long drive pmsl

how you doing bud


----------



## d4ead

I'm good jamie mate, shoulders in morning.

Will do my best to do as instructed.

Boom -


----------



## winger

That *boom* was weak.


----------



## Guest

BOOM :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

I had a bit of a moment today, now I've often looked in the mirror and though I looked ok and on occasion even good. However the norm for me is to see a fat old man.

However today for the firt time ever I thought I looked big. Not jw big or weeman big, but big non the less. It actualy made me feel quite good for a few mins.

So maybe I am improving.....


----------



## d4ead

Ohh and way to boom dan v0.5 and nice new avi.


----------



## Dsahna

Great news about you noticing a change in your physique dead:thumb:

You lifting today matejust noticed youve got shoulders:wink:what are you aiming for buddy?


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lifts*

gay warm up sets

8 x 90kg

4 x 110kg

5 x 100kg + 10 x 50kg (sorry)

*lateral raises (machine)*

12 x 80kg

8 x 96kg

4 x 96kg

*front raises*

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 3hrs

quality = very poor

sex = x 2

quality = 2 hours quality cardio

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

bp = 132 / 79 HR 87

ems *this will be done later estimate 30 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :tongue:

sex = :bounce:

life = :cool2:

overall = :cool2: :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

still working on it joe... better though??

had sex all else is not relevant


----------



## asl

Shouldn't you be asleep now?? Thought I'd subsribe to this so I don't **** anymore people off at the gym while I'm hogging the bench and chatting :thumb: Great journal mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Nice workout but what's all this 50kg for 10 bussiness? :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Yeah d4ead, your not supposed to list your warm down sets either... you'll have Jdub moaning :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Let us know how your get in at the docs mate!

Does everyone know about the blistered rash???


----------



## Cheese

Herpes?!

Dr Cheese strikes again!


----------



## d4ead

asl said:


> Shouldn't you be asleep now?? Thought I'd subsribe to this so I don't **** anymore people off at the gym while I'm hogging the bench and chatting :thumb: Great journal mate :thumbup1:


hey buddy thanks for joining the thread  im here most of the time. No sleep today off to the docs at half nine for my knee.



bigbob33 said:


> Nice workout but what's all this 50kg for 10 bussiness? :lol:


yeh very naughty, ill call it a drop set, it dont sound that bad then.



Cheese said:


> Yeah d4ead, your not supposed to list your warm down sets either... you'll have Jdub moaning :lol:


see above it was a drop set ok.....



Cheese said:


> Herpes?!
> 
> Dr Cheese strikes again!


yeh come rub some cream on it for me...


----------



## pcuzz

Ah, your knee... I like that! Yeah, knee!!!


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> Ah, your knee... I like that! Yeah, knee!!!


oi shush my wife reads this journal!!!

pmsl

*you 40 yo... dan told me


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> oi shush my wife reads this journal!!!
> 
> pmsl
> 
> *you 40 yo... dan told me


40... PMSL...

My birt certain must be wrong then! Does that mean UKM can do me as I have apperantly lied about my D.O.B on my profile?????

Ooopppsssss.... How does dan supposedly know my age???


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> 40... PMSL...
> 
> My birt certain must be wrong then! Does that mean UKM can do me as I have apperantly lied about my D.O.B on my profile?????
> 
> Ooopppsssss.... How does dan supposedly know my age???


who used a special scientific formula and looked at your photos, something about counting the wrinkles.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

You age a tree by counting the lines :whistling:

Edit - ^^^^ great minds..... lol

Re Edit - vvvvv great minds..... lol


----------



## d4ead

i think i had that joke covered cheese rofl...


----------



## d4ead

right im back

knee...

apparently damaged cartilage, needs scan and probably keyhole surgery. Being sent to some specialist. So god knows when ill get my next appointment for that 1.


----------



## bigbob33

My mates just had the exact same op! He's been off work a week so far but he'll be back by the end of this week, simple op mate it's just the waiting list that's the problem.


----------



## Dsahna

Hope it all goes well dead,may take a trip myself cos of my shìtty knee!!!


----------



## asl

Hope that works out for you matey


----------



## pcuzz

pcuzz78 said:


> 40... PMSL...
> 
> My birt certain must be wrong then! Does that mean UKM can do me as I have apperantly lied about my D.O.B on my profile?????
> 
> Ooopppsssss.... How does dan supposedly know my age???





d4ead said:


> who used a special scientific formula and looked at your photos, something about counting the wrinkles.... :lol: :lol: :lol:





Cheese said:


> You age a tree by counting the lines :whistling:
> 
> Edit - ^^^^ great minds..... lol
> 
> Re Edit - vvvvv great minds..... lol


very kind lads....they arent lines you can see!!there veins popping out:bounce:

is this what happenes in the land of rape and honey!! :confused1:

hows the rash???


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> My mates just had the exact same op! He's been off work a week so far but he'll be back by the end of this week, simple op mate it's just the waiting list that's the problem.





Dsahna said:


> Hope it all goes well dead,may take a trip myself cos of my shìtty knee!!!





asl said:


> Hope that works out for you matey


thanks guys


----------



## pcuzz

How you doing big en...

You get any Z's


----------



## d4ead

yeh got nearly 6 hours in so all good


----------



## DanJ

Sorry to hear about the knee dude, but its amazing how quickly people can recover from such non-invasive surgery.

Just think while you are having a break, you'll get a chance to pack on some mass and come back bigger and better then ever. My two month break after my injury has done me the world of good!!

Onward and upward dear friend :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

i took a photo today to post but i look really really fat so decided against it rofl


----------



## BigDom86

do what i do. take about 10 pics and choose the best one


----------



## jamie seagia

lol i have a few to but look waterery lol is da even a word lol take a look at this wat you think guys lol pure hard core muscule is happing to me haha

33" waist put 5" on in 4 months and chest is growing well to


----------



## hackskii

I want to look at your diet Scott, do you mind putting it up for me to look at?

I cant go back 130 pages and almost 2000 posts to find it.


----------



## WRT

hackskii said:


> I want to look at your diet Scott, do you mind putting it up for me to look at?
> 
> I cant go back 130 pages and almost 2000 posts to find it.


meal 1 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

Needs sorting I reckon mate, could be much better:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

scott is that all your eating mate


----------



## BigDom86

i think its a good diet? whats wrong with it?


----------



## pcuzz

You here dead???


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> i think its a good diet? whats wrong with it?


To many carbs from the brown rice, eat more protein and let the body chew on that for a while.

Or dump the rice, (sounds redundant doesn't it..lol) and eat green vegetables like broccoli.


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> scott is that all your eating mate


He's bigger than you :tongue: .................. Just saying :whistling:



winger said:


> To many carbs from the brown rice, eat more protein and let the body chew on that for a while.
> 
> Or dump the rice, (sounds redundant doesn't it..lol) and eat green vegetables like broccoli.


You dont know how much of each he's eating thought, could be small amounts, or you could be right, could be large amounts :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Where is he tonight anywy???

How are we winger?

And mr dan. Pleasedto meet you!


----------



## winger

dan05 said:


> He's bigger than you :tongue: .................. Just saying :whistling:
> 
> You dont know how much of each he's eating thought, could be small amounts, or you could be right, could be large amounts :lol:


My take on all of this is this, if you are fat, then just eat less carbs and move the body more, hopefully with resistance.

So let me digress, Proteins and fats are always the same, so if there are only 3 food groups were do we deduct from?

Which leads me to carb selection, low glycimic carbs, unless around your workouts.


----------



## winger

Don't make me spam the sh1t out of deads journal...j/k...lol


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> My take on all of this is this, if you are fat, then just eat less carbs and move the body more, hopefully with resistance.
> 
> So let me digress, Proteins and fats are always the same, so if there are only 3 food groups where do we deduct from?
> 
> Which leads me to carb selection, low glycimic carbs, unless around your workouts.


They are all good carb sources IMO, if hes wanting to lean up he can just deduct the amount of carbs in each meal, like you said :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

pcuzz78 said:


> And mr dan. Pleasedto meet you!


We've met before  lol


----------



## winger

dan05 said:


> We've met before  lol


Subtle, also add spam to the mix. :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz

winger said:


> Don't make me spam the sh1t out of deads journal...j/k...lol


Good shot!!!! You remeber ha!!!

How ya doing???


----------



## pcuzz

dan05 said:


> We've met before  lol


Make you right actually!! But you changed your avi!!! Where's the shirt???

Got a question.... How the **** can you guide me to do a 'lat spread'?????


----------



## Guest

pcuzz78 said:


> Make you right actually!! But you changed your avi!!! Where's the shirt???
> 
> Got a question.... How the **** can you guide me to do a 'lat spread'?????


Redbull, it gives you wings. :whistling:

I pm'd you back the other day :confused1:


----------



## pcuzz

dan05 said:


> We've met before  lol





dan05 said:


> Redbull, it gives you wings. :whistling:
> 
> I pm'd you back the other day :confused1:


You did indeed mr...

I'm back at work now bro so have spare time on my hands!! It's chaos being at home with the wife and baby!!lol

it's my break in 5mins so I'll reply buddy ok!!!

How old are you again dan, I forgot!!!


----------



## winger

dan05 said:


> Redbull, it gives you wings. :whistling:


All this time I thought it was red wings. :whistling:

Blue wings? come on, don't make me post up more porn, FFS, notice the caps?

Just spam and that's all it is...d3ead I love ya, now fcuk off for not posting bitch. :beer:

Scottie, you are the best and one drunk translator you are. Scott not posting means he actually has to work tonight......lol


----------



## Guest

pcuzz78 said:


> You did indeed mr...
> 
> I'm back at work now bro so have spare time on my hands!! It's chaos being at home with the wife and baby!!lol
> 
> it's my break in 5mins so I'll reply buddy ok!!!
> 
> How old are you again dan, I forgot!!!


Im 18 mate..

Will reply in the morning.


----------



## d4ead

Hey my friends, thanks for the hive of activity.

Diet yes that was not a good day that wrt posted.

I aim for

Meal 1 = protein and oats

Meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham and cheese

Meal 3 = steak mince mixed veg and brown rice

Meal 4 = casein shake and oats

Meal 5 = chicken breast mixed veg and brown rice

Meal 6 = chicken breast mixed veg and brown rice

Meal 7 = protein shake

Train

Meal 8 = casein shake

50g of oats with shakes

1.5 scoops of rice with each meal

As I said I aim for above but if I get up late meal 2 gets missed out.

I don't eat any treats, I don't drink, and I don't have suger in drinks ect. I do treat myself to 1 glass of apple juice in the morning.

Mived veg = brocoli, runner beans, coli, few carrots.

I take about 4g of omega 3 fish oil a day, and cook in olive oil.

Defo need to cut I'm fat very fat.

All advice welcome haks. And again thanks guys for looking in on me.


----------



## winger

I almost wrote you off big man..xxxooo


----------



## pcuzz

Yeah man me too!!!

Even tried yahoo but no answer big en!!!!

You cool????


----------



## winger

The Rage....lol Watching it now, click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pxd-MteMyk.


----------



## pcuzz

What the hell do I know? But I will put my name up here to make a

fool of myself and try my little knowledge and see what you think!!

Drop oats in morning shake, drop cheese from your chicken and ham.


----------



## pcuzz

You say you don't do treats dead. I'm a

sucker mate and I've found a good halfwy meeting point for me satisfying my sweet tooth....

I have 1 piece of wholemeal bread ok. Cut it in half! 1 half peanut butter(just over a teaspoon) and the other half same amount nutella!!!

Half on 1 break an half later...

Plus my morning shake, no oats but again a healthy size teaspoon of peanut butter! Sets me right up that does...

It could be all wrong but it seems to suit me?????


----------



## Guest

Was talking to my mate who helps me out today about cutting and dieting, says if you think you're getting fat, keep the protein the same but half everything else and see how you get on, and introduce cardio if needs be.


----------



## pcuzz

I'd just starve myself rather than do cardio! Lol

besides, it's a b1tch when your running tren....;-)


----------



## d4ead

I would find it easy to cut my food, I'm not a hungry person, but id rather keep the total cals up and adjust what I'm eating. As I still want to grow. I'm not getting fat, but I'm not loseing fat either.

That said it will drop a bit on my next blast, if I can nail my diet should look crackin soon.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead sounds like a plan mate:thumb:


----------



## asl

Morning mate, missed you in the gym you not working out today? Cheers buddy


----------



## d4ead

hey asl mate nah be there tommorow. im doing 1 in 1 off at the moment.


----------



## pcuzz

Dead, forgot to ask you bro. How you getting on without doing so many warm up sets??!

The cartoon I said have a look at IS NOT suitable for your kids mate!!!


----------



## d4ead

right fat man pic from yesterday cropped so you cant see the hideous and huge love handle folding over my belt.


----------



## d4ead

ok pete mate ill wait till they go out....

yeh warm up change is fine, just shows what a lot of time i was wasting for nothing.


----------



## TH0R

Last 2 weeks I've cut out all carbs after 6pm, and I mean absolutely no carbs, deffo having an effect

I'd also say you need to start doing cardio mate, HIIT, hard but fast and effective, plus

gets you fit as fvck in no time.

I think you work shifst iirc, so just adjust the carb intake say 4 or 5 hours before your bed time.

Worth a try mate, I'd cut all the carbs in half prior to this but didn't have the same effect

as what I'm doing now. I know we're all different but I reckon a bit of HIIT, no carbs after 6

and cutting out any bread will reap the benefits

JMHO


----------



## Dsahna

Christ dead,you think your fat in that pic ha ha wait till you come up mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

thanks tel mate


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> I would find it easy to cut my food, I'm not a hungry person, but id rather keep the total cals up and adjust what I'm eating. As I still want to grow. I'm not getting fat, but I'm not loseing fat either.
> 
> That said it will drop a bit on my next blast, if I can nail my diet should look crackin soon.


No reason to keep your cals up, at all.

If you want too look better you will have to reduce your calorie & carb intake.

Tel mentioned no carbs after 6pm, i tried this and it does work :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

I've alway advised my mrs and her mom that instead of moaning that they're fat, drop carbs after 4pm.

If i was you i would leave the cheese in meal 2 as the fats shouldn't effect your fat.

Reduce the ammount of rice in each portion throughout the day and if need be because your still hungry increase the meat to bring the calories to where they are at the moment.

I would try and vary you protien intake too, ie instead of 3 portions of steak mince have 1 meal with chicken, one with salmon and one with steak mince.

If nothing else it will be easier on the taste buds.


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> I've alway advised my mrs and her mom that instead of moaning that they're fat, drop carbs after 4pm.
> 
> If i was you i would leave the cheese in meal 2 as the fats shouldn't effect your fat.
> 
> Reduce the ammount of rice in each portion throughout the day and if need be because your still hungry increase the meat to bring the calories to where they are at the moment.
> 
> I would try and vary you protien intake too, ie instead of 3 portions of steak mince have 1 meal with chicken, one with salmon and one with steak mince.
> 
> If nothing else it will be easier on the taste buds.


Depends when you train as to when you say 'dont eat carbs after such and such oclock'

Also depends on your activity throughout the day, work, kids etc. Limit your carbs in each meal and find out how little carbs you can get away with in the day without feeling tired, theres not point in eating excess carbs if you aint using them.


----------



## Cheese

Indeed the idea being they would pre load on carbs and use up what they have consumed earlier in the day after 4 o'clock.

The trouble with my mrs and her mom (they are not fat by any means but you know how women moan) they have alot of carbs at about 7 o'clock that don't get used up.


----------



## TH0R

dan05 said:


> Depends when you train as to when you say 'dont eat carbs after such and such oclock'
> 
> Also depends on your activity throughout the day, work, kids etc. Limit your carbs in each meal and find out how little carbs you can get away with in the day without feeling tired, theres not point in eating excess carbs if you aint using them.


Hmm, them words sound familiar, cheers Prov

I've tried a lot of these things, and I'm telling you the best one for me is no

carbs after 6pm, even if you train at 8 or 9 pm your carbs through day would be plentiful

to fuel this workout, and if some others are to be believed, your workouts are fuelled

on rest days anyway.

Its all dependant on so many things we just have to tick off the ones that don't

work, I'm not of the view we are all the same etc, if that was the case we

would all grow to the same size, run the same speed and jump the same height:rolleyes:

How old are you Dan? How many differing diets etc have you tried?

This game is not about regurgitating any old sh1t you read but trying it out and

seeing what works for you, its taken me 20+ years to work that one out, so you

lads can learn so much quicker

We change our type of training all the time, stands to reason that one way of

dieting is not gonna work all the time, the body adapts extremely quickly and in essence

is very lazy, we must keep changing things around to keep it working at an optimum

for our needs.

JMHO


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> Indeed the idea being they would pre load on carbs and use up what they have consumed earlier in the day after 4 o'clock.
> 
> The trouble with my mrs and her mom (they are not fat by any means but you know how women moan) they have alot of carbs at about 7 o'clock that don't get used up.


Mines the same. But what im trying to say is you dont have to cut out ALL carbs after a certain time, just dont eat heaps of the stuff.


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, them words sound familiar, cheers Prov
> 
> I've tried a lot of these things, and I'm telling you the best one for me is no
> 
> carbs after 6pm, even if you train at 8 or 9 pm your carbs through day would be plentiful
> 
> to fuel this workout, and if some others are to be believed, your workouts are fuelled
> 
> on rest days anyway.
> 
> Its all dependant on so many things we just have to tick off the ones that don't
> 
> work, I'm not of the view we are all the same etc, if that was the case we
> 
> would all grow to the same size, run the same speed and jump the same height:rolleyes:
> 
> How old are you Dan? How many differing diets etc have you tried?
> 
> This game is not about regurgitating any old sh1t you read but trying it out and
> 
> seeing what works for you, its taken me 20+ years to work that one out, so you
> 
> lads can learn so much quicker
> 
> We change our type of training all the time, stands to reason that one way of
> 
> dieting is not gonna work all the time, the body adapts extremely quickly and in essence
> 
> is very lazy, we must keep changing things around to keep it working at an optimum
> 
> for our needs.
> 
> JMHO


Im 18, but i dont see how that means i dont have a clue..

I dont stick to a diet thats set in stone, i cant and no day in my week is the same regarding times and stuff.

Ive tried loads of things to see whats worked and yes im starting to see how my body reacts to different things, but ive also still got a lot to learn 

EDIT: and no im not stating what ive read in other threads, im talking about stuff ive learned and been told by various people..

Maybe the fact it sounds similar to Prodivers thread is because some of it is common sense.


----------



## TH0R

dan05 said:


> *Im 18, but i dont see how that means i dont have a clue..*
> 
> I dont stick to a diet thats set in stone, i cant and no day in my week is the same regarding times and stuff.
> 
> Ive tried loads of things to see whats worked and yes im starting to see how my body reacts to different things, but ive also still got a lot to learn
> 
> EDIT: and no im not stating what ive read in other threads, im talking about stuff ive learned and been told by various people.


Sorry mate, didn't mean to imply that at all, and if you took it that way then it wasn't meant:thumbup1:

I'm not normally one for pushing my opinions onto anyone, its not really important

to me how anyone else looks, eats or trains, its only important how I do it.

On this occasion I just thought I'd tell my friend how I'd been trying to lose some

bf and the way it worked, no biggy


----------



## Dsahna

Hello telquestion for you mate,if you stop taking in carbs after 6pm does that mean if you happen to train after that you dont have any post wo carbs?


----------



## TH0R

Dsahna said:


> Hello telquestion for you mate,if you stop taking in carbs after 6pm does that mean if you happen to train after that you dont have any post wo carbs?


I was waiting for that, I actually know a few who don't have pwo carbs and

believe me, these guys are big, and it don't seem to matter.

On the other hand, I would have Pwo carbs after, only quick digesting ones to

replenish the depleted Glycogen levels, I would also have a protein/fats meal 1 hour later, the reason, because I'd be fvcking starving:laugh:

Another note, I hate training at night and will do it only when absolutely neccessary

I always train straight after work at around 4-15, this works in great with having

a big meal at 6:thumbup1: ok sometines 6-30

I'm a little bewildered why everyone says you should vary your workout every 4-6 weeks as a kind of shock tactic, yet stick to the same diet month after month, kinda needs looking at imo.


----------



## Cheese

tel3563 said:


> I'm a little bewildered why everyone says you should vary your workout every 4-6 weeks as a kind of shock tactic, yet stick to the same diet month after month, kinda needs looking at imo.


Decent talking point that is mate. :thumbup1:

Your muscles get use to an excersice and tries to make things easier on its self by learning to incorporate slight cheats that are subconcious and bring in other muscle to help it out.

With food you process what you eat i don't think the shock tactic would have much varience on the way you body would deal with the food you give it... it merely digests what you put in.

The same could be said for sleep... it would not be good to deprive your body of sleep for a few weeks as to shock it and have 12hrs per day for the following weeks.

Hope that makes some kind of sence, i was typing what i was thinking:confused1:


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> Decent talking point that is mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Your muscles get use to an excersice and tries to make things easier on its self by learning to incorporate slight cheats that are subconcious and bring in other muscle to help it out.
> 
> With food you process what you eat i don't think the shock tactic would have much varience on the way you body would deal with the food you give it... it merely digests what you put in.
> 
> The same could be said for sleep... it would not be good to deprive your body of sleep for a few weeks as to shock it and have 12hrs per day for the following weeks.
> 
> Hope that makes some kind of sence, i was typing what i was thinking:confused1:


My diet has never ever ever been the same 2 days running lol


----------



## TH0R

Cheese said:


> Decent talking point that is mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Your muscles get use to an excersice and tries to make things easier on its self by learning to incorporate slight cheats that are subconcious and bring in other muscle to help it out.
> 
> With food you process what you eat i don't think the shock tactic would have much varience on the way you body would deal with the food you give it... it merely digests what you put in.
> 
> The same could be said for sleep... it would not be good to deprive your body of sleep for a few weeks as to shock it and have 12hrs per day for the following weeks.
> 
> Hope that makes some kind of sence, i was typing what i was thinking:confused1:


I know that Cheese, but playing devils advocate, doesn't it make sense that

the body, which in essence is Incredibly lazy and will do anything to make things

easier on itself, will get used to the same eating regime, hence workout some

Austion Powers type way of not doing the same thing as it always does, MWHAAAAAAA


----------



## Cheese

Mate that was a brain fart in fairness

I wrote "decent talking point there mate".... and thought "thats a really stupid statement if i then don't talk". lmao


----------



## Dsahna

Im on of these people that doesnt suffer from stagnation from a set in stone diet and lifting routine!

But im a power trainer ,a bodybuilder may benefit more from variety to shock muscles into new growth

My strength goes up regardless of variety,still need total consistency though!

My power goals did suffer over a 2 week period when i didnt realise my post wo shake didnt contain carbs but there again it may be because im a strength trainer


----------



## TH0R

Dsahna said:


> Im on of these people that doesnt suffer from stagnation from a set in stone diet and lifting routine!
> 
> But im a power trainer ,a bodybuilder may benefit more from variety to shock muscles into new growth
> 
> My strength goes up regardless of variety,still need total consistency though!
> 
> My power goals did suffer over a 2 week period when i didnt realise my post wo shake didnt contain carbs but there again it may be because im a strength trainer


TBH Dsahna, I'm not even sure you have to alter your workouts, maybe its just

to keep it interesting, its a mind boggling world of suggestion, counter suggestion

and bs which is why its such a difficult game. Just when you think your onto

a winner, somebody comes and tells ya your doing it all wrong I love it when

that happens, it usually involves a polite "fck off"

Interesting little ditty about the carbs there, can you elaborate a little more on it

sorry for the hijack A4pad:rolleyes:


----------



## Dsahna

Yes tel

I was using cnp pro mass for ages as a post wo shake mate,every week i could up the weight on compounds by 5 or 10k!

Then i got some different protein from a competitive bodybuilders sponser,and i just took it for granted i was taking in carbs during the next couple of weeks post wo shakes,i twigged mainly because my strength progress hit a wall!

I then added sugar to the shake then i was back making good progress,i also noticed doms would be worse and lasted alot longer during those 2 weeks,its just assumption though.. my strength may of slowed over that 2 week period anyway regardless,but i wont be doing it again just in case it does!


----------



## TH0R

Dsahna said:


> Yes tel
> 
> I was using cnp pro mass for ages as a post wo shake mate,every week i could up the weight on compounds by 5 or 10k!
> 
> Then i got some different protein from a competitive bodybuilders sponser,and i just took it for granted i was taking in carbs during the next couple of weeks post wo shakes,i twigged mainly because my strength progress hit a wall!
> 
> I then added sugar to the shake then i was back making good progress,i also noticed doms would be worse and lasted alot longer during those 2 weeks,its just assumption though.. my strength may of slowed over that 2 week period anyway regardless,but i wont be doing it again just in case it does!


That is interesting reading there, if you were upping by 5 or 10 kg pwk, then was

it at the start of your powerlifting?

I've noticed doms become less painful since I started having Pro recover right

after workout, just thought I was not pushing hard enough somehow

:beer:

Tel


----------



## Dsahna

Im still upping the weight by that now mate,its my second week back powerlifting since my last bb stint,which lasted 6 weeks or so,for example last week i was benching 180 1rm and 160x5 reps,this week im aiming for 190 1rm and 170 for reps!

My strength goes up much more slowly when bodybuilding,10k would take 1month+

When i started i was doing 22k,equivalant to oly bar + 2k:lol:

Seems you are noticing similar issues with doms teli really believe my progress greatly improved the day i started using a post wo shake with carbs!


----------



## TH0R

Thats some mighty fine benching there, big jumps as well, may have to wonder into your

journal and try and fish out the decent training posts amongst the, shall we say, "boys talk" :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Boys talk is mostly banned now,its mainly my training and training talk,i want my training to be taken seriously,general talk is for sperm or pm's mate


----------



## winger

Glutamine is good for reducing doms also and notice how they have added more the the proteins?


----------



## Dsahna

winger said:


> Glutamine is good for reducing doms also and notice how they have added more the the proteins?


Glutamine is great winger...i used maximuscles years ago and it did help alot with recovery,shame i cant really afford it now on top of everything else!!

Im sure the protein i use has added glutamine but whether its enough to make a difference, im not too sure


----------



## hackskii

Ok, all in all the diet looks ok but I don't actually like it as you need to vary things some to get full range of nutrition.

I notice that you do carry some belly fat but this probably is more attributed to insulin resistance and the farther one moves to insulin sensitivity the better, so let's make this out goal.

Another thing, your diet is low in essential fatty acids (EFA's).

The body can not make EFA's so it needs it in the diet and some feel (myself included) that even in the presence of fats, the body cant manufacture EFA's so a diet deficient in them will store fat.

Your diet looks a bit low in fats too.

Ok, let's go with this.

Goal is to eat to promote more insulin sensitivity.

How is this done, upping the EFA's and good fats (Omega 3's and monounsaturated fats), and upping the fiber, along with lower glycemic loading carbohydrates.

Fats and fiber will lower the glycemic load of a meal.

This will allow the body to drip feed slower amounts of glucose into the blood, offering better sustained energy as well as better cardiovascular health.

So, with each meal I want you to take 2 to 3 fish oils with each meal.

Eat two apples with the skin, or 4 apples with skin only with a protein source.

Carbs would be fruits and vegetables like apples, all berries, and the lower GI fruits, and fibrous green vegetables like green beans, broccoli, asparagus, spinach, and any cruciferous vegetable you want.

Your diet is light in the fat department, what I want you to do essentially is swap some of your carbs for fats, so we are going to limit the amounts of carbs for you.

I want you to eat 12 fish oils a day and 2 evening primrose oils a day, divide those up in your meals.

Nuts and seeds also I want in your diet along with more fiber.

You can add fiber and in all honesty it needs to be in there.

Apple pectin is great with meals and think of eating 6 a day in your diet, this will help to push you more insulin sensitive, lower bad cholesterol, and slow down digestion allowing your meals to last longer so you won't binge.

35 grams of fiber takes 250 calories to break that down.

So, in theory after 14 days of 35 grams of fiber only would equate to a pound lost.

Up your water, if the body does not get water it is hard for it to move things around, that even helps in elimination, toxin removal and lubrication for joints and other tissues.

Plus you won't store it as much.

One gallon of ice water for instance burns 150 calories.

So, no diet sodas (gets a response from insulin even though there is no carbs in them), more water, more fats, more fiber, less carbs, more sleep (not enough sleep tends to make kids fatter studies confirm this).

Questions?


----------



## asl

Really good advice Hacksii! d4ead, what time you in tomorrow fella wanna ask your advice on something :beer:


----------



## Cheese

Crackin post Hacks, not to difficult for dead to adjust to this so no excuses :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Ok, all in all the diet looks ok but I don't actually like it as you need to vary things some to get full range of nutrition.
> 
> I notice that you do carry some belly fat but this probably is more attributed to insulin resistance and the farther one moves to insulin sensitivity the better, so let's make this out goal.
> 
> *yes this has been confirmed by several people, however i was unsure of how to rectify the situation or even if it was possible*
> 
> Another thing, your diet is low in essential fatty acids (EFA's).
> 
> The body can not make EFA's so it needs it in the diet and some feel (myself included) that even in the presence of fats, the body cant manufacture EFA's so a diet deficient in them will store fat.
> 
> Your diet looks a bit low in fats too.
> 
> Ok, let's go with this.
> 
> Goal is to eat to promote more insulin sensitivity.
> 
> How is this done, upping the EFA's and good fats (Omega 3's and monounsaturated fats), and upping the fiber, along with lower glycemic loading carbohydrates.
> 
> Fats and fiber will lower the glycemic load of a meal.
> 
> This will allow the body to drip feed slower amounts of glucose into the blood, offering better sustained energy as well as better cardiovascular health.
> 
> So, with each meal I want you to take 2 to 3 fish oils with each meal.
> 
> Eat two apples with the skin, or 4 apples with skin only with a protein source.
> 
> *ok this is easy 3 omega 3 caps with each meal and is it best to just eat 2 apples randomly i the day or both at teh same time?*
> 
> Carbs would be fruits and vegetables like apples, all berries, and the lower GI fruits, and fibrous green vegetables like green beans, broccoli, asparagus, spinach, and any cruciferous vegetable you want.
> 
> *my main veg is broccoli and green beans, so it will be easy to leave out the carrot and coli*
> 
> Your diet is light in the fat department, what I want you to do essentially is swap some of your carbs for fats, so we are going to limit the amounts of carbs for you.
> 
> *my main sources of carbs are the oats with my shakes and the rice, so if i only have oats with my first shake, and then half the rice with each main meal, does that sound about right?*
> 
> I want you to eat 12 fish oils a day and 2 evening primrose oils a day, divide those up in your meals.
> 
> *i do not have any primrose oil caps so ill have to order them, the omega 3 fish oils ill start now.*
> 
> Nuts and seeds also I want in your diet along with more fiber.
> 
> You can add fiber and in all honesty it needs to be in there.
> 
> Apple pectin is great with meals and think of eating 6 a day in your diet, this will help to push you more insulin sensitive, lower bad cholesterol, and slow down digestion allowing your meals to last longer so you won't binge.
> 
> 35 grams of fiber takes 250 calories to break that down.
> 
> So, in theory after 14 days of 35 grams of fiber only would equate to a pound lost.
> 
> *is apple pectin available as a supplement? i have to look for that never heard of it*
> 
> Up your water, if the body does not get water it is hard for it to move things around, that even helps in elimination, toxin removal and lubrication for joints and other tissues.
> 
> Plus you won't store it as much.
> 
> One gallon of ice water for instance burns 150 calories.
> 
> So, no diet sodas (gets a response from insulin even though there is no carbs in them), more water, more fats, more fiber, less carbs, more sleep (not enough sleep tends to make kids fatter studies confirm this).
> 
> *this bit is quite a big deal for me as my current plain water intake is 0 i hate it. all liquid i consume is flavoured. tea, milk, diet coke, suger free orange squash. Can you let me know in a little more detail what i can and what i cant get away with on this one. As plain water really does make me gag.*
> 
> Questions?


thanks a lot haks mate your a star


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*warm up*

watched friend on tread mill

*dumbbell curls*

warm ups

10 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5kg

*preacher curls machine*

8 x 46kg

8 x 56kg

4 x 60kg

*hammer curls*

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

*tricep extension*

8 x 65kg

8 x 80kg

6x 90kg

*tricep push downs*

10 x 55kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

*pb here i think

*relaxation*

sleep = 4 hours

quality = poor

sex = 0

quality = ??

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 0 mins

blood pressure = 136/75 HR 86 (.75 hour after training)

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = turkey rice and veg

meal 4 = protein shake

train

meal 5 = casein shake

*sh1t diet

*other notes*

diet was terrible i forgot my pack lunch again. I keep running late i blame the half term and the clocks.

chatted a lot in the gym resulting in more rest time and a pretty good performance weight wise.

will start new diet next week with haks help think i should nail it all ok. No point before then as im off now till Monday and my daytime diet is always messed up.

Off to bed now before bigdom come over for his ass injection 

Ohh and everyone say hi to asl he goes to my gym, is a real nice guy too. He should start a journal soon and ive told him to stick a link to it in here. So help me support him guys.

Love to you all.......


----------



## bigbob33

Another good session under your belt buddy, great stuff! It'll be intersting to see how your diet goes mate, I'll keep an eye on this:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone bigman:thumb:good workout after 4 hrs sleep!!!


----------



## winger

Hi asl. :beer:


----------



## BigDom86

hello asl.

some good jabbing by dead today, had a bleeder though. hungry as fook going to eat quickly before my 4pm lecture


----------



## hackskii

The trick with the apples is simple, you can split them up or you can eat both but eat them this way.

Eat just the outside of them (skin) and toss the inside. But eat this with some eggs or something as then you will get the carbs, fats, and protein all in one go.

But, the apple will be just the fiber part, this will totally slow down abosorption and lengthen the time you eat to satisfy your hunger.

Consider some nuts or something as a snack between your small meals, this will drip feed you and allow your hunger to be satisfied.

You might want to consider keeping your meals around 500 calories max at any one sitting.

The eating the skin thing is an old dietary trick.

Consider adding in some kelp too to your diet, this will provide many minerals and iodine to help keep your thyroid kicking...lol

The vegetables should be eaten raw if you can for two reasons, the enzymes wont be destroyed when cooked, and also cooking anything raises the glycemic index of the food.

But the green beens you wont eat raw...lol

Coli is fine, in fact think colors when you eat vegetables.

The diffrent colors would offer you the bigger spectrum of nutrients in your diet.

The cruciferous vegetables contain stuff in them that will help you with estrogen management.

As we age we tend to get more bellyfat, more bellyfat can cause more aromatase activity, this is due to more aromatase enzymes reside in bellyfat than other places of the body.

More bellyfat equates to more aromatase, more aromatase equates to more estrogen, and estrogen is very supressive to your own tesotsterone function because estrogen is made from testosterone via way of aromitization.

The only way the body has of lowering estrogen is to lower testosterone.

So, the cruciferous vegetables will help you keep estrogen in check, not only that but they are very high in fiber and low in the glycemic index.

So, you get a double bang here...lol

I would vary your protein sources, just because it is a good idea.

If you eat fish, then you wont need to eat as much fish oils but due to you not eating any fish, you will need those in there as the DHA in the fish oils is said to help with mood and fat loss.

Apple pectin is a supplement that is purchased in a health food store.

Water, no I am gonna have to blast you on this one.

The artificial sweeteners you are injesting is not a good thing, sure it may taste nice, but you need water.

Those sweeteners actually can spike insulin, when dieting keeping insulin in check is a good thing, more GH is released when insulin is in check, those sweeteners once they hit the mouth the body thinks it is getting some form of carbohydrate.

Beings that I suspect two things here (insulin resistance and excess aromitization), I would think that keeping those to a minimum and drinking way more water would be a far better and healthier approach to your goals.

To track your progress, I want you to measure your stomach around the belly button, start the diet and weigh yourself, I am curious to see the weight in pounds compared to the inches you are losing.

This will help me guage where things are going.

If you are losing 4 to 6 pounds for every inch on the waist, you are doing well.

Try and keep the pounds low if you are not on cycle, if you are on cycle then you can lose more weight a week without loss of muscle.

If you are not on cycle then the slower the better so you wont lose as much muscle.

As we age, hormonally we have less tools to keep the muscle than our younger counterparts, so we have to be smarter in our approach.


----------



## d4ead

thanks haks you are a star


----------



## M_at

Some really good stuff from hackskii yet again.

Definitely agree on the water side of things - if you can't stand water without some flavour - consider green tea.


----------



## asl

Thanks for the intro d4ead and for your advice today.

Hi guys! :beer: As d4ead says I hope to start a journal soon. Only prob I have at the mo is a 4 week old baby that cries pretty much non-stop. Once I can sleep for more than an hour at a go and have some time to research carb cycling I hope to be in business!

Damn, Hacksii you are clever :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Welcome asl matejournals help loads with motivation,watch dead though hes err 'funny':lol:ha ha joke dead


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys hows it goin sorry havent been on much been mad at home


----------



## BigDom86

its all good. i got a ramming today. de4d is jabbing closer and closer to the crack :/ im a bit worried


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> its all good. i got a ramming today. de4d is jabbing closer and closer to the crack :/ im a bit worried


This is not the first time I have heard that....lol


----------



## pcuzz

asl said:


> Thanks for the intro d4ead and for your advice today.
> 
> Hi guys! :beer: As d4ead says I hope to start a journal soon. Only prob I have at the mo is a 4 week old baby that cries pretty much non-stop. Once I can sleep for more than an hour at a go and have some time to research carb cycling I hope to be in business!
> 
> Damn, Hacksii you are clever :thumbup1:


Welcome ASL....

Good luck with the journal mate and welcome to UKM!

DEAD the deserter!! I owe you a bullet in the back (Scott understand folks, dont really want to shoot him?????) much......

Interesting read hacks....

Might take that on board personally....


----------



## winger

asl, it helps to post after that intro...lol


----------



## Cutting_edge

anyone tried clen is it good for cutting? whats the side effects like?


----------



## winger

Short sentencing and straight to the point. Often off topic :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

Good morning dead how's things?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

How the dead lifts going dead, getting any nearer that elusive 200kg lift yet.


----------



## Cheese

How do chapito's.


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> its all good. i got a ramming today. de4d is jabbing closer and closer to the crack :/ im a bit worried


give it a few more week and you will start to feel 2 little pricks instead of 1 



pcuzz78 said:


> Welcome ASL....
> 
> Good luck with the journal mate and welcome to UKM!
> 
> DEAD the deserter!! I owe you a bullet in the back (Scott understand folks, dont really want to shoot him?????) much......
> 
> Interesting read hacks....
> 
> Might take that on board personally....


dont worry pete mate will be back on nights all to soon



Cutting_edge said:


> anyone tried clen is it good for cutting? whats the side effects like?


clen nearly killed me, if you do try it start on a very low dose and build up dont just think hey ill start on 120 a day like i did.

no fuk off and post in teh right section, or bend over and join in the fun...



bigbob33 said:


> Good morning dead how's things?


hey booby im all good mate.. dreaming of having legs like yours mate.


----------



## d4ead

ZAXXXXX said:


> How the dead lifts going dead, getting any nearer that elusive 200kg lift yet.


stopped trying mate working on doing 5x5 a bit further down the scale. Asl long as i hit it by xmas im happy. ill be trying for 5 x 160 on my next back session,



Cheese said:


> How do chapito's.


good day cheese mate, when are you going to calm your playboy lifestyle and spend more time at the pc like us sad'os


----------



## Cheese

Hardly playboy mate although you should see the cruiser i ended up on yesterday










Plymouth toll ferry... i know how to travel in style mate lmao


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Some really good stuff from hackskii yet again.
> 
> Definitely agree on the water side of things - if you can't stand water without some flavour - consider green tea.


thanks for checking on matt, i really didn't want him to say what he said about the water.... but he didn't say my tea habit was bad i only have 20 cups a day... please tell me that ok haks i have it no sugar and just a drop of milk



asl said:


> Thanks for the intro d4ead and for your advice today.
> 
> Hi guys! :beer:  As d4ead says I hope to start a journal soon. Only prob I have at the mo is a 4 week old baby that cries pretty much non-stop. Once I can sleep for more than an hour at a go and have some time to research carb cycling I hope to be in business!
> 
> Damn, Hacksii you are clever :thumbup1:


np asl pleasure, just check in and post as much as you can. these are all top boys.done the kid thing twice mate its hard i know.



Dsahna said:


> Welcome asl matejournals help loads with motivation,watch dead though hes err 'funny':lol:ha ha joke dead


dan me hero, my lord, my god..... why have you forsaken me


----------



## Dsahna

Have i shìte forsaken you dead mate:thumb:my head is all over the place thats alla nice relaxing night ahead of me tonight:thumbup1:well other than bb rows,chins and hammer curls:lol:how are you mate


----------



## d4ead

i have an issue with the apple pectin all my normal places dont sell it. i can only get grapefruit pectin, is this just as good??


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Have i shìte forsaken you dead mate:thumb:my head is all over the place thats alla nice relaxing night ahead of me tonight:thumbup1:well other than bb rows,chins and hammer curls:lol:how are you mate


i know dan mate, you just keep stacking those magners bottles for after our workout


----------



## Dsahna

NOT PEAR!!!:scared:ANYTHING BUT PEAR!!!!!


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> thanks for checking on matt, i really didn't want him to say what he said about the water.... but he didn't say my tea habit was bad i only have 20 cups a day... please tell me that ok haks i have it no sugar and just a drop of milk


Just because I don't post all the time doesn't mean I'm not here reading and checking up on you.

My support is more the silent type 

20 cups of tea is possibly a little much - try decaf tea if you can. I can't tell the difference these days.



d4ead said:


> i have an issue with the apple pectin all my normal places dont sell it. i can only get grapefruit pectin, is this just as good??


I'm pretty sure Sainsburys sell apple pectin for jam making mate.


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> My support is more the silent type


Strong silent type?


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Just because I don't post all the time doesn't mean I'm not here reading and checking up on you.
> 
> My support is more the silent type
> 
> 20 cups of tea is possibly a little much - try decaf tea if you can. I can't tell the difference these days.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Sainsburys sell apple pectin for jam making mate.


its a vending machine, we dont even get to choose if we want milk or not let alone decaf..... and they are very very small cups.

sainsburys here i come..curse you naff tesco. (still if grapefruit will do someone say cos thats easier..)


----------



## BigDom86

whats the pectin for?

have a look on ebay im sure you can find it. btw no pip mr dead


----------



## d4ead

i think its just a fibre supplement. i would think the grapefruit would be fine, but rather i heard from my nutrition boss.


----------



## winger

*Snipped from **here**. *

*Apple Pectin Benefits and Information*

As a dietary fiber, apple pectin is helpful in maintaining good digestive health. Fruits rich in apple pectin include the peach, apple, currant, and plum. Protopectin, present in unripe fruits, is converted to pectin as the fruit ripens. Pectin forms a colloidal solution in water and gels on cooling. When fruits are cooked with the correct amount of sugar, and when the acidity is optimum and the amount of pectin present is sufficient, jams and jellies can be made. In overripe fruits, the pectin becomes pectic acid, which does not form jelly with sugar solutions.

An indigestible, soluble fiber, apple pectin is a general intestinal regulator that is used in many medicinal preparations, especially as an anti-diarrhea agent. Our ancestors believed the old proverb an apple a day keeps the doctor away. Today, nutritional scientists research for evidences that verify how apples are good for our health. Apples are rich in pectin, a soluble fiber, which is effective in lowering cholesterol levels.

Researchers at the University of California, Davis, found that apple pectin also acts as an antioxidant against the damaging portion of cholesterol in the blood stream. Many researchers suggest that people who eat fatty foods should, if possible, wash down this food with apple juice rather than the usual drink. Researchers have found that raw apples are the richest of fruits in pectin, with the jonagold variety of apple leading other varieties.

It has been established that a diet rich in apple pectin may help protect against certain diseases. Research in Japan supports that apple pectin can also decrease the chances of colon cancer. Apple pectin helps maintain intestinal balance by cleansing the intestinal tract with its soluble and insoluble fibers. Apple pectin tends to increase acidity in the large intestines and is advocated for those suffering from ulcer or colitis and for regulating blood pressure. Pectin is also effective in causing regressions in and preventing gallstones. There is also evidence that the regular use of apple pectin may lessen the severity of diabetes.


----------



## d4ead

very interesting winger, but will the grapefruit pectin do?????

Id assume reading that pectin is pectin, its just that theres more in apples.

But heh im learning here.


----------



## hackskii

Cutting_edge said:


> anyone tried clen is it good for cutting? whats the side effects like?


Pills wont take the place of what diet can do.

Generally the 36 hour half life of clen makes it a bit much to diet with and also can elivate cortisol as stimulants can do this.

It use used alot but needs to be cycled, but honestly, it isnt the safest of drugs.

Me personally, I would not use it for anything other than to breathe a bit better before an intense workout or HIIT session.

If used what it is intended for it is a decent drug, but the half life is too long for me as it interferes with my sleep patterns and this is not acceptable.



d4ead said:


> but he didn't say my tea habit was bad i only have 20 cups a day... please tell me that ok haks i have it no sugar and just a drop of milk


Tea can be made from pretty much any herb.

You want tea?

Ok, for every cup of tea, you can have a cup of water, so that will ballance things out..........lol

Too much.

More water.



d4ead said:


> i have an issue with the apple pectin all my normal places dont sell it. i can only get grapefruit pectin, is this just as good??


Pectin is pectin, apples have the most pectin so that is why it is called apple pectin.

You will get pectin out of the skin of eating the apples too, plus the high fiber content will lower your LDL's, and help to lower the glycemic load of a meal when dieting.

Pectin is used in canning as a jelling substance and is found in all fruits.

Look here for the benefits of pectin.

http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/pectins.php

Yes the grapefruit pectin will be fine, not sure about the price though.


----------



## BigDom86

so why does de4d need to have pectin? :/


----------



## d4ead

needed more fibre in my diet, to be honest i knew this already.... but now im going to do something about it.

see that im almost talking like i mean it


----------



## BigDom86

lol. oats is alot of fibre ? i dont know.


----------



## d4ead

actually i did look into it once its scary how little fibre you get even from fibre rich foods.

Either way hopefully it will help stop me ****ting through the eye of a needle all the time.


----------



## hackskii

BigDom86 said:


> so why does de4d need to have pectin? :/


Oh, all that typin and not everyone is reading?

Ok, i can see that his bellyfat might be caused from one or two things.

First, insulin resistance.

Apple pectin will help him with insulin resisitance as well as the fish oils.

Second, If he lowers his bellfat he will have less aromitase enzymes, less aromatase enzymes equates to less aromitization. Less aromitization will equate to less estrogen. Less estrogen will equate to more testosterone and more free testosterone.

Not only will his hormonal profile look better, he will have a better lipid profile, and with being more insulin sensitive you will have less inflammation.

Less inflammation will allow you to push more because you wont feel as stiff.

I find it pointless to just say do this, without a detailed explination as to why.


----------



## BigDom86

hackskii said:


> Oh, all that typin and not everyone is reading?
> 
> Ok, i can see that his bellyfat might be caused from one or two things.
> 
> First, insulin resistance.
> 
> Apple pectin will help him with insulin resisitance as well as the fish oils.
> 
> Second, If he lowers his bellfat he will have less aromitase enzymes, less aromatase enzymes equates to less aromitization. Less aromitization will equate to less estrogen. Less estrogen will equate to more testosterone and more free testosterone.
> 
> Not only will his hormonal profile look better, he will have a better lipid profile, and with being more insulin sensitive you will have less inflammation.
> 
> Less inflammation will allow you to push more because you wont feel as stiff.
> 
> I find it pointless to just say do this, without a detailed explination as to why.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

Hacks....

May I ask what is your job mate?

This dietry thing that you have a firm

grip on is this just from experience or part of your job???

Makes damned good Reading!!

How is everyone? And you dead!

Just had a medical at work! BP top banana,but hearing is going going going still in my left ear!!

But guess that what happens when you get to my age DAN....


----------



## BigDom86

scott knows everything about everything. he is a god among men


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> Hacks....
> 
> May I ask what is your job mate?
> 
> This dietry thing that you have a firm
> 
> grip on is this just from experience or part of your job???
> 
> Makes damned good Reading!!
> 
> How is everyone? And you dead!
> 
> Just had a medical at work! BP top banana,but hearing is going going going still in my left ear!!
> 
> But guess that what happens when you get to my age DAN....


Fossil:lol:hows pete?


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Fossil:lol:hows pete?


Honestly:confused1:

on top of the world! :thumb:

sorted out an issue with the wife, so no more problems there! (yet lol)

did legs this morning, super

great sex! Good sleep! Shoulders tomorrow mate and

gonna make them burn!!

So I have to say mate, no complaints really!!! And the daughter loves her daddy:tongue:

what more could a man ask for???

How about your good self Dan??


----------



## Dsahna

Ill keep it short as this is d' J

Thats great pete,hope you lift huge tomorrow,your shoulders are your best bodypart imo and makes a massive difference to someones physique:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

pcuzz78 said:


> Hacks....
> 
> May I ask what is your job mate?
> 
> This dietry thing that you have a firm
> 
> grip on is this just from experience or part of your job???
> 
> Makes damned good Reading!!


I am a fuel tank inspector for a large military cargo plane company.

I have much free time. :whistling:

Diets and herbs are one of my favorite things to learn about and this started a very long time ago.

Remember I am 50 years old, I listen, many things come and go, but the stuff that has meat stays for ever. I just recall things.

The book "The Zone by Barry Sears" got my attention big time and most of the stuff I learned before needed to be tossed.

From that book till now I can see much flawed thinking.

Not to mention much debating on anothe board where I would get gained up on by tons of members that were much smarter than myself.

I dont have that high of an IQ (a bit above average but nothing special), I dont have any degrees, no schooling other than the basic stuff.

I do have common sense and personal experiance.



BigDom86 said:


> scott knows everything about everything. he is a god among men


Not true, I dont know alot, but I can tell you what helped me learn more than anything.

1. Try and learn one thing a day, just one thing.

2. Listen, if you cant figure it out, ask questions for clarity.

3. Ask questions, seek the reason and not just the answer.

You do those 3 things, our eyes open and you will be able to learn more things with even bigger eyes.


----------



## BigDom86

well scott your one of the most knowledgable guys i know on here. brown nosing or not lol


----------



## Dsahna

hackskii said:


> I am a fuel tank inspector for a large military cargo plane company.
> 
> I have much free time. :whistling:
> 
> Diets and herbs are one of my favorite things to learn about and this started a very long time ago.
> 
> Remember I am 50 years old, I listen, many things come and go, but the stuff that has meat stays for ever. I just recall things.
> 
> The book "The Zone by Barry Sears" got my attention big time and most of the stuff I learned before needed to be tossed.
> 
> From that book till now I can see much flawed thinking.
> 
> Not to mention much debating on anothe board where I would get gained up on by tons of members that were much smarter than myself.
> 
> I dont have that high of an IQ (a bit above average but nothing special), I dont have any degrees, no schooling other than the basic stuff.
> 
> *I do have common sense and personal experiance.*
> 
> Not true, I dont know alot, but I can tell you what helped me learn more than anything.
> 
> 1. Try and learn one thing a day, just one thing.
> 
> 2. Listen, if you cant figure it out, ask questions for clarity.
> 
> 3. Ask questions, seek the reason and not just the answer.
> 
> You do those 3 things, our eyes open and you will be able to learn more things with even bigger eyes.


Best example of modesty ive seen since i joined the board mate!

Common sense=the ability to see the truth amongst the never ending wave of hype and bullshìt!

Saves you lots of time and money

Experience=counts for everything mate,i only really give advice that ive learned from things ive tried out myself,i would feel like a total fraud reccommending people things that i havent tried myself!


----------



## winger

Hackinspank ain't all that, he has a hang nail on his left index finger. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

morning spamers...


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*leg extension*

warm up

8 x 90kg

6 x 118kg

4 x 118kg

*squat*

8 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

*zercher squat*

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

2 x 110kg

*leg curl*

8 x 60kg

6 x 85kg

4 x 85kg

*calf raises*

10 x 145kg

10 x 145kg

10 x 145kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 5hrs

quality = good but woke up several times

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 0

quality = fail

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life = :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

train

meal 2 = protein shake oats

unknown

*other notes*

:rockon:

worked out first thing as i was off last night, so no idea what ill eat over the rest of the day.


----------



## Dsahna

Good work dead mate:thumb:you ever do hack squats?

Hope life is grand in arnolds world


----------



## d4ead

thanks dan mate. Nope never done hack squats.

all is good mate i think its time for brunch


----------



## Dsahna

Just had mine mate,weetabix and tuna......bliss mate:thumb:

:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

right all supps have been ordered for my new diet, i think its shaping up ok.

will order my next blast this week as well so that should start the following week. Then away we go.

*boom*, in my normal understated way..


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Just had mine mate,weetabix and tuna......bliss mate:thumb:
> 
> :whistling:


that just put me off mine grrrrr


----------



## d4ead

wooooot look whos a new gold member!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheese

??? You've not been a memeber 12 months yet have you? Take what your given though mate :thumbup1:

Nice training session btw


----------



## d4ead

its 1 day early you finicky b4stard cheese.

well its a good training session unless you compare it to bigbobs leg day. then it looks very girlish


----------



## jamie seagia

lol weldone dead my mate have to go now got a bissy day ahead then training later tonite tra guys


----------



## d4ead

thanks Jamie, catch you later


----------



## Dsahna

Blast is nigh:thumb:any goals you want to acheave during blast deadother than kick my ärse


----------



## M_at

Hola - any reason why the extensions before that squats?

Just curious as I always put the big stuff first and taper off from there.


----------



## d4ead

yes so do i

the bar was being used so i had to wait. and i hate doing nothing so i started on the extensions.


----------



## d4ead

goals??? to be leaner and yet weigh more 

oh and to kik your ass, but thats a dream to far. You way to far ahead of my for this blast.


----------



## Dsahna

Deadplease tell me you dont use pre exaust mate:crying:


----------



## M_at

Bloody hell - bar was in use that early?

I was in the gym around 8am this morning and there was only 1 other guy in the free weights section.

Would've liked someone to spot though - might have managed a bit more.


----------



## d4ead

we have 2 squat racks and bars (well 1 real and 1 smith but id use the smith if i had 2) and yes despite the fact there were only about 6 people in the damn gym they were both in use.

and no mate i would never choose to pre exhaust.


----------



## Dsahna

Good stuff dead:wink:


----------



## BigDom86

whats wrong with pre exhaust?


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> whats wrong with pre exhaust?


You cant lift as much so the ego takes a hit.


----------



## Dsahna

winger said:


> You cant lift as much so the ego takes a hit.


Or you are a powerlifter and big numbers are everything:wink:


----------



## TH0R

Thought I read somewhere pre exhaust was very bad for the CNS

I know Tall used to bang on how bad it was, man that guy knew everything


----------



## hackskii

Extentions would be a good warmup before squats, providing they dont over fetigue and compromise your form.

I feel most people do them wrong anyway.

They are an isolation exercise not some strength/cheat exercise.

they should be low cadence and squeezed at the top, this will help bring out the seperation.


----------



## BigDom86

well seeing as dshana doesnt train legs anyway doesnt really matter


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> well seeing as dshana doesnt train legs anyway doesnt really matter


They are good though,and you are jelous of my 27in quads arent you mate

I would do them tomorrow if i had the equipment, though i did read a post by con where he advises back squats to someone in my shoes...im going to try them when i can work out which day would be best for them mate


----------



## M_at

Hijack time.

Squats so not need to be heavy to help. Go light, slow and low and you'll fire them up which cam only help with the rest of your development.

Do get someone who knows how to squat to look over your technique though.


----------



## Dsahna

M_at said:


> Hijack time.
> 
> Squats so not need to be heavy to help. Go light, slow and low and you'll fire them up which cam only help with the rest of your development.
> 
> Do get someone who knows how to squat to look over your technique though.


Thanks matt,i still wont be able to do heavy triples/doubles/singles though mate,i may get more out of back deads for safety reasons but i may be wrong,do you squat on your own matt?


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> wooooot look whos a new gold member!!!!!!!!!


 :thumb :well done matey!! well deserved my man....

hows the holiday going??


----------



## asl

Evening all. Sorry I didn't get over to see you earlier d4ead.... Just to let you all know that d4ead helped persuade me to start a journal, please can you all have a butchers at it?? All feedback and suggestions very warmly welcomed. cheers all


----------



## pcuzz

asl said:


> Evening all. Sorry I didn't get over to see you earlier d4ead.... Just to let you all know that d4ead helped persuade me to start a journal, please can you all have a butchers at it?? All feedback and suggestions very warmly welcomed. cheers all


Send a link ASL, I'll take a look buddy:thumb:


----------



## M_at

Dsahna said:


> Thanks matt,i still wont be able to do heavy triples/doubles/singles though mate,i may get more out of back deads for safety reasons but i may be wrong,do you squat on your own matt?


Aye - but I squat in the gym so there's a decent rack there.

I'm not advocating squatting for strength - just to keep the muscles decently activated at some point in your routine. When you get into the gym and have enough kit to feel safe doing them then you do it for strength.


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Extentions would be a good warmup before squats, providing they dont over fetigue and compromise your form.
> 
> I feel most people do them wrong anyway.
> 
> They are an isolation exercise not some strength/cheat exercise.
> 
> they should be low cadence and squeezed at the top, this will help bring out the seperation.


i like to do extensions holding at the top then super slow on the negative



Dsahna said:


> They are good though,and you are jelous of my 27in quads arent you mate
> 
> I would do them tomorrow if i had the equipment, though i did read a post by con where he advises back squats to someone in my shoes...im going to try them when i can work out which day would be best for them mate


try the zercher squats when you can



asl said:


> Evening all. Sorry I didn't get over to see you earlier d4ead.... Just to let you all know that d4ead helped persuade me to start a journal, please can you all have a butchers at it?? All feedback and suggestions very warmly welcomed. cheers all


post the link here mate and we will all check in.

off day today of course, will be chest tomorrow.


----------



## asl

Morning all!! Here ya go guys, cheers http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/78642-asl-vs-genetics-who-wins-you-decide.html#post1289543


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> i like to do extensions holding at the top then super slow on the negative
> 
> try the zercher squats when you can
> 
> post the link here mate and we will all check in.
> 
> off day today of course, will be chest tomorrow.


*fine thx pete!! hows you * :confused1:

everything ok mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Chill pete ha ha:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Chill pete ha ha:lol:


 :crying: bloody forgotten by my fellow night shift worker!!:no::no:

hes never done that before


----------



## Dsahna

Come on man,he didnt forget you on purpose


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Come on man,he didnt forget you on purpose


its alright matey!! im only pulling his p1sser!!

i posted on your thread mate!! how did you get on?pb smashed?? :thumb:

deads cool dan...dont fret mate, think he gets my weird sense of humour matey!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

You have a very weird one:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

youll get used to me mate!!


----------



## Cheese

If i get used to you pete, i'm obviously spending to much time on here and will have words with myself :lol:

How is everyone on this spookiest of days. (twighlight zone style do do do do do do do)do


----------



## BigDom86

nothing spooky happened yet. might go play trick or treat at de4ds house lol


----------



## Cheese

Demand some test as your treat and if he doesn't sort it egg and flour the fvcker lol... sorry d4ead


----------



## BigDom86

LOL ill demand he ups the dose for me.


----------



## d4ead

happy Halloween everyone!!!!!


----------



## BigDom86

haha did you go out with the little ones?


----------



## Terra Firma

That look really suits you d4ead, you look like a member of this excellent band





 :thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## asl

What day do you do deads on mate? Could do with a form check so would like to do them with you if it works out?? Cheers buddy. PS great make-up!!


----------



## d4ead

my eldest being very scary, my dinner, and the view from the top of the london eye...


----------



## d4ead

1 more of both my little monsters


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> haha did you go out with the little ones?


yup see pics above...



Terra Firma said:


> That look really suits you d4ead, you look like a member of this excellent band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> :rockon:


haha thanks terra



asl said:


> What day do you do deads on mate? Could do with a form check so would like to do them with you if it works out?? Cheers buddy. PS great make-up!!


im on a day on day off 10 day split

chest

back

shoulders

arms

legs

this week sunday is chest so mon off and tuesday will be back or deads day


----------



## hackskii

I love those picks old man.

I just loved the gloomy pic of London.

Sitting in a bar/pub and wondering what things are like there.

Today we went to a haunted house.............with the wife and daughter

I will drop some pics later.

Gotta go and carve a pumpkin or two.


----------



## d4ead

my pumpkin effort


----------



## Dsahna

Loving the pumpkin second from the left mate,nastiest pumpkin ever:lol:


----------



## d4ead

*flat bench*

warm up sets

8 x 100kg

6 x 110kg

4 x 120kg

*incline bench*

8 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*decline bench*

8 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 32kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 27kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 7 hours

quality = woke up constantly

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 0 mins

blood pressure = 148/93 HR 96

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :cursing:

life = :cool2:

overall = 

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake bannana

train

meal 2 = protein shake oats

*other notes*

another morning workout, was weaker then normal. maybe because of lack of food. I dont know i just make my excuses. Was ok but i didnt feel like i really hit my chest dont know why.


----------



## Dsahna

Im surprised you said that dead,i was reading through your workout and it looks great and was expecting you to be happy with it

Good workout as far as im concerned dead mate!!!


----------



## d4ead

morning dan mate


----------



## M_at

Listen to the big dude from the north - that was a good workout.


----------



## Dsahna

Morning deadand matt:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

dan look back ive gone from benching 140 to 120. thats a hell of a drop.

although it was the fact i just didn't feel it that made me feel it was a bad workout.


----------



## Dsahna

You will get those gains straight back at the start of your blast mate,then youll be adding more,150k then 160k,whick puts you in 170 1rm land,grand affair mate


----------



## asl

Morning mate. Looks like a great workout to me! I'm loving the pic of your dinner!


----------



## d4ead

it was a fantastic dinner. i can totally recommend the place. and fully intend to be going back at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## d4ead

Gainer said:


> Morning boys! Dead thats a good last session there mate! Thats good you can go from flat, incline then still lift just as heavy on decline. Good effort. Decline is a great movement. My personal fav!


thanks mate



Dsahna said:


> You will get those gains straight back at the start of your blast mate,then youll be adding more,150k then 160k,whick puts you in 170 1rm land,grand affair mate


haha i hope so


----------



## M_at

Where was dinner mater? Does look good.


----------



## d4ead

Aberdeen Angus steak house.

very very nice.


----------



## BigDom86

good workout. you bench free weight more than me!


----------



## d4ead

thanks dom mate


----------



## BigDom86

im suprised how well you keep the intensity too after your first exercise etc right up to decline. example, if i do flat first then ill be doing fook all on incline after. or if i do incline first, then my strength really goes quick and wont be able to flat much.


----------



## d4ead

i find it deteriorates a lot more if i don't take a long enough break. I can take up to 5 mins break myself if i think i need it.


----------



## Dsahna

Good muscular endurance,i couldnt maintain that either!


----------



## pcuzz

Morning dead!

How you doing mate?

Understand about the drop in strentgj, but top point from dan that your only cruising ATM so don't let it get you down mate, still some massive strentgj and stamina going on there!

10 day split now your working! Is this a change in routine mate or have you been doing this some time??

So into town then! Great stuff mate! It looked like your girls had a great time and probably really appreciated daddy getting dressed up aswell!!

I cannot wait mate,3 yrs or so from now when our little girl is big enough to enjoy and understand things like Xmas etc. Dressing her up. For now though the smiles are reward enough, seeing her little gums, bless em....

Hoes your eating mate? And are we gonna be enlightened with your new diet plan???


----------



## BigDom86

better get off to gym. didnt go yesterday had too much work 

ill see you ladies later


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning dead!
> 
> How you doing mate?
> 
> Understand about the drop in strentgj, but top point from dan that your only cruising ATM so don't let it get you down mate, still some massive strentgj and stamina going on there!
> 
> 10 day split now your working! Is this a change in routine mate or have you been doing this some time??
> 
> So into town then! Great stuff mate! It looked like your girls had a great time and probably really appreciated daddy getting dressed up aswell!!
> 
> I cannot wait mate,3 yrs or so from now when our little girl is big enough to enjoy and understand things like Xmas etc. Dressing her up. For now though the smiles are reward enough, seeing her little gums, bless em....
> 
> Hoes your eating mate? And are we gonna be enlightened with your new diet plan???


hey mate, diet will not be started until Tuesday night...

should be all together on Monday so you know what im doing..

this 10 day split is new only dont it twice so far (20 days) but im liking it. However its still to soon to really give it the thumbs up. :thumb:

by all means mate take my kids, save the wait...


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> hey mate, diet will not be started until Tuesday night...
> 
> should be all together on Monday so you know what im doing..
> 
> this 10 day split is new only dont it twice so far (20 days) but im liking it. However its still to soon to really give it the thumbs up. :thumb:
> 
> by all means mate take my kids, save the wait...


 :lol: :lol:im sure you dont really mean that mate!! seen this 10 day split routine! dont know, not tried it YET, just seems to be a big break between target areas..

i would have to try it at some point i guess!

you working tonight?


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> :lol: :lol:im sure you dont really mean that mate!! seen this 10 day split routine! dont know, not tried it YET, just seems to be a big break between target areas..
> 
> i would have to try it at some point i guess!
> 
> you working tonight?


no mate Tuesday night im back in hence the start of the diet being the same day ..

i was worried but to be honest i seem to be back on the same area before i know it. I'll have to give it at least 2 more full cycles before i decide what im going to do next anyway. Its hard to tell what because of the new routine and whats because of the fact my cycle finished and im now cruising etc.


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


>


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> my pumpkin effort


I love those man.

I did one last night but the pattern I was suppose to keep I cut.

It came out terrible, then tried to make it work.

It came out like a clown.

I will post it later.


----------



## Cheese

My haloween efforts

Some progress pics with my make up, the pumpkin my mrs did (her first ever pumpkin (i helped her out)) and my mrs.


----------



## d4ead

very nice cheesy baby, you stud you.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ok new diet

*meal 1 =* protein shake oats and a banana

*meal 2 =* 3 eggs chicken ham cheese apple skin (2 x omega3, 1 x primrose oil, 1 x pectin 2 x multi vits, 2 x chealted magnesium, 2 x glucosamine sulphate)

*meal 3 =* chicken breast, mixed vegetables half portion of brown rice, apple (2 x omega 3 1 x primrose 1 x pectin)

*meal 4 =* protein shake

*meal 5 =* steak mince mixed vegetables half portion of brown rice, apple (2 x omega 3 1 x primrose 1 x pectin)

*meal 6 =* chicken breast, mixed veg, quarter portion of brown rice, apple (2 x omega 3 1 x primrose 1 x pectin)

*meal 7 =* protein shake

train

*meal 8 =* casein shake

*fluid*

for each cup of tea i have i will have a cup of water.

obviously i wont eat the same each day but ill just basically change the meat around.

ive mention part portions of rice, i consider 1 portion to be 1 scoop full.

My diet falls to pieces on my off days so they will just have to be cheat days.

haks please edit this now for improvements please.


----------



## d4ead

morning bob mate


----------



## asl

Great diet d4ead! What ballpark macros does that give you? I feel like a schoolboy copying my mates homework- and I love it!!


----------



## BigDom86

where you buying the omega 3, pectin etc from?

diet looks good btw


----------



## d4ead

zipvit mate


----------



## Cheese

Hows dead today?

I've got shoulders tonight. Not going for any records just want a killer session.

Really looking forward to battering the Bi's as well.


----------



## d4ead

good on you cheese mate, its back for me tomorrow


----------



## BigDom86

howdy. rubbish leg workout earlier but ohwell. damn uni times are killing me :<


----------



## hackskii

I think the diet looks fine to me.

What do others think?

Nice ballance of fiber, EFA's and a rounded approach to protein and carbs....

One of the better diets I have seen. :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

i like the inclusion of omega 3s definitely. good oils is something i think dead was missing. im guilty of this too, i used to drink olive oil but havnt for the past couple months


----------



## d4ead

thanks everyone


----------



## Prodiver

BigDom86 said:


> i like the inclusion of omega 3s definitely. good oils is something i think dead was missing. im guilty of this too, i used to drink olive oil but havnt for the past couple months


Have a look at my most recent post about fish oils in my Gaining Mass thread, Dom.


----------



## BigDom86

link please? i only use omega 3s for health benefits


----------



## Prodiver

BigDom86 said:


> link please? i only use omega 3s for health benefits


Originally Posted by kawikid...

I'm not sure about the fats part. Your telling guys to get fats from butter etc. Surely good fats with 3,6,9's in them would be far more beneficial. Like get the fats from mackeral, almonds, udos oil etc?? These would surely enhance fat stripping and be far more beneficial to the body.

*Prodiver: I'm sure all those you suggest are good. TT advocates daily doses of olive oil. I get mine in salad dressings and mayo. But let me quote from a convincing recent article (fully referenced) in a big mainstream US bodybuilding mag: *

*
*

*
"Fat is a dietary necessity, but it has suffered from too great a generality. Dietary fat is not pre-destined to become body fat; it is an excellent source of energy and certain fatty acids act as precursors to messenger signals. Fish oils may act to reduce inflammation, but... this is not necessarily a positive. Only recently has the role of muscle cell inflammation in hypertrophy been appreciated.*

*
*

*
"A diet high in fish or fish oil may blunt the hypertrophic effect of exercise, making it more difficult to attain or maintain muscle size.*

*
*

*
"Animal fat is high in saturated fat and is an excellent source of arachidonic acid, which is a fatty acid that can be converted into pro-growth chemical messengers called prostaglandins. However, the arachidonic acid signal is suppressed with the use of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) and fish oils.*

*
*

*
"Assuming that a chemically enhanced bodybuilder is promoting the chemical release and burning of stored fat, he can consume a maintenance number of calories or greater, promoting lean mass accumulation. As the anabolic 'signal' is created to an exaggerated degree by the drugs, there is more of a margin to allow for fish oils and NSAIDs if necessary."*


----------



## BigDom86

as i said i take fish oils for health reasons. i dont take excessive amounts though.

intersting though. we learnt about this in biochemistry


----------



## Prodiver

BigDom86 said:


> as i said i take fish oils for health reasons. i dont take excessive amounts though.
> 
> intersting though. we learnt about this in biochemistry


It'd be interesting what you consider excessive amounts, Dom - on gear and off...


----------



## BigDom86

well this is only my first cycle so i dont understand your point. surely its just as important either way? w

what do you consider excessive amounts?

i take about 5g a day


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> Originally Posted by kawikid...
> 
> I'm not sure about the fats part. Your telling guys to get fats from butter etc. Surely good fats with 3,6,9's in them would be far more beneficial. Like get the fats from mackeral, almonds, udos oil etc?? These would surely enhance fat stripping and be far more beneficial to the body.
> 
> *Prodiver: I'm sure all those you suggest are good. TT advocates daily doses of olive oil. I get mine in salad dressings and mayo. But let me quote from a convincing recent article (fully referenced) in a big mainstream US bodybuilding mag: *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> "Fat is a dietary necessity, but it has suffered from too great a generality. Dietary fat is not pre-destined to become body fat; it is an excellent source of energy and certain fatty acids act as precursors to messenger signals. Fish oils may act to reduce inflammation, but... this is not necessarily a positive. Only recently has the role of muscle cell inflammation in hypertrophy been appreciated.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> "A diet high in fish or fish oil may blunt the hypertrophic effect of exercise, making it more difficult to attain or maintain muscle size.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> "Animal fat is high in saturated fat and is an excellent source of arachidonic acid, which is a fatty acid that can be converted into pro-growth chemical messengers called prostaglandins. However, the arachidonic acid signal is suppressed with the use of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) and fish oils.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> "Assuming that a chemically enhanced bodybuilder is promoting the chemical release and burning of stored fat, he can consume a maintenance number of calories or greater, promoting lean mass accumulation. As the anabolic 'signal' is created to an exaggerated degree by the drugs, there is more of a margin to allow for fish oils and NSAIDs if necessary."*


I dont really want to rock the boat, but AA is not something that is defiecent in ones diet.

In fact it is so readily available that it is in excess.

Gain mass?

OK, lets not compromise inflammation for mass.

How about insulin resistance?

The ratio of AA to EPA is something like 1 to 10 to 1 to 25.

This is an unacceptable ratio.

1 to 1 to 1 to 4 is more of an acceptable ratio.

X-Factor had claims of steroid like gains while adding AA into the diet, it never paned out and yet put people to risk.

AA is ok if controlled, but most people do not get enough EFA's in their diet.

So if anyone thinks of adding in AA to their diet beware, this process is not healthy and most assuradly not for those that have a high GI diet (which most do).

Sorry pro, this happens to be my favorite subject and I will fight you tooth and nail on this one with a great amount of information backing more than 10 years of studies.

So, inflammation is great, excess is not welcome, adding in too much is counterproductive to what we want.

Think ballance here.


----------



## hackskii

I will be more blunt.

Anyone adding in AA in their diet and not adding in EFA's, is stupid.

Adding in AA to anyones diet is stupid period.

Why supplement a substance that is abundant?

Why not supplement a substance that is not?

Fish oils promote insulin sensitivity, anything that does not is stupid.

Why compromise health?

AA happens to be one substance we have much of, (vegetable oils, corn oil, meat).

Why supplement something that is in abundance?

PAH...........................Bull shit I say....................


----------



## pcuzz

Morning Dead..

Morning to everyone who reads this later and hello to anyone who os online now!!

Dead, your on fire with that diet! Sh1t, that's clean man...

Ii am VERY impressed an will be watching closer than

ever now so there's no getting away!! Lol

now stop enjoying family time and get back to work, I miss r chats!!!

(but your holiday is well deserved so ignore my comment about work)

hope your well mate!!


----------



## winger

I take fish oils and have no pains or injuries. I also eat lots of fatty meats too, but the reason I do take fish oils it too maintain balance.

Obviously fats are a must, but just keep the ratios close.

The only fat I avoid is hydrogenated oils.

Funny how that AA stuff keeps bouncing around in articles, that stuff is borderline dangerous if abused.

My take on AA, inflammation is the root of so many things you have no idea.

Here are 4 that come to mind, you guys can do your own home work.

Hay fever, heart disease, depression, and diabetes, have a nice day!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning nice debate going on, it interests me as my knowledge of nutrition is a little poor:lol:


----------



## Cheese

More so then anything else... yes even training.... i am interested in learning about nutrition.

Actual training is a very simple when it comes down to it but nutrition and diet is a vast and complex subject. It captures me, i find it fascinating.


----------



## d4ead

yes indeed the journal has taken a very interesting spin these last 2 weeks.

training wise ill be doing back later, im going to try to stay with dan so will be aiming to match his 3x3 at 150kg.

wish me luck.

morning pete bob and all


----------



## BigDom86

from hacskii's post. i remember alot of people having health problems when using X-factor which is high in arachidonic acid, proobably as it is the precursor to the cyclooxygenase pathway or lipooxygenase, i forget


----------



## Dsahna

You will easily manage 150k 3x3 dead

Are you confident?


----------



## d4ead

for today's challenge dan? ohh yes..

its 160+ i start to find hard


----------



## bigbob33

I'm with you mate, although 180's where I really start to struggle!


----------



## Prodiver

Can't imagine where the idea of taking extra arachidonic acid came from - I certainly didn't suggest it!

I was simply interested in the idea that fish oils have been found to blunt hypertrophy.

I eat fish regularly, but have never felt a need to take extra fish oils.

To put things in perspective, I was brought up to eat a varied diet with a lot of meat and game, fish, whole milk, butter and cheese, bread, vegetables and fruit, almost all from our own farms.

My grandmama and mother were great pastry and cake makers - using butter, suet and lard. But I can't remember ever eating margarine or hydrogenated fats except unknowingly at others' houses or by mistake.

I was a lean 14 stone at 14, and 18 stone at 18, played rugger and drank a lot of beer and red wine.

I've always been generally rudely healthy, never have any lasting aches or pains, am still gaining muscle and have no signs of atherosclerosis or diabetes.

I suspect I'm lucky to have good heredity, but my diet can't have been bad!

Just thought this might be of interest...


----------



## rs007

Prodiver said:


> Can't imagine where the idea of taking extra arachidonic acid came from - I certainly didn't suggest it!
> 
> I was simply interested in the idea that fish oils have been found to blunt hypertrophy.
> 
> I eat fish regularly, but have never felt a need to take extra fish oils.
> 
> To put things in perspective, I was brought up to eat a varied diet with a lot of meat and game, fish, whole milk, butter and cheese, bread, vegetables and fruit, almost all from our own farms.
> 
> My grandmama and mother were great pastry and cake makers - using butter, suet and lard. But I can't remember ever eating margarine or hydrogenated fats except unknowingly at others' houses or by mistake.
> 
> I was a lean 14 stone at 14, and 18 stone at 18, played rugger and drank a lot of beer and red wine.
> 
> I've always been generally rudely healthy, never have any lasting aches or pains, am still gaining muscle and have no signs of atherosclerosis or diabetes.
> 
> I suspect I'm lucky to have good heredity, but my diet can't have been bad!
> 
> Just thought this might be of interest...


Good post, fats have definitely been demonised, and so called healthy fats may not be that healthy in reality...

Love a big dollop of butter on my mashed tatties :thumbup1:

The arachidonic acid thing - I think people are under the misguided idea that extra will be converted to prostaglandins and contribute to extra growth... but there are many prostaglandins and they dont all work to grow muscle, in fact very few of them do. Plus, to think that just by swallowing loads of a precursor, your body will up its production of the end product, is simply insane.

Plus, if you read into anyone who has actually taken exogenous PGF2a - on paper this should be a next gen growth drug - all that happens is they spend up to an hour on the toilet pan sh1tting water after each jab, of which you need to take multiple each day.

Another case of looks great on paper, but just doesnt translate into the real world.

With a lot of these things - efa's, vits, minerals... all you need to do IMO is meet your (stress your) bodies requirements - any more is a waste in most cases.


----------



## IanStu

Just as a side note...I have read some reports lately that said that taking vitamins at all may be a complete waste of time, as its not fully understood as to whether the body can even recognise them as vitamins....I've taken multi vits for years but I stopped taking em about 6 months ago and didnt have any for at least 3 months and I couldnt tell any difference at all...my training was the same my gains were the same..nothing changed...I've started taking them again realy because everyone says you should...but I often wonder is it all a con


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> Just as a side note...I have read some reports lately that said that taking vitamins at all may be a complete waste of time, as its not fully understood as to whether the body can even recognise them as vitamins....I've taken multi vits for years but I stopped taking em about 6 months ago and didnt have any for at least 3 months and I couldnt tell any difference at all...my training was the same my gains were the same..nothing changed...I've started taking them again realy because everyone says you should...but I often wonder is it all a con


I tend to agree to an extent - I think a lot of snake oil is peddled these days.

But to offer a flip side to your example where you stopped multivits, and noticed no change... well my gains have been sh1t past few months despite ample food and - for me - very high (as an experiment) AAS levels. Guess when I stopped taking my multivits?

Yup, 2 months ago.

Maybe a quality/quantity thing. I have read some of the cheap ones do not get to the correct area of the digestive tract to allow absorbtion, and so are lost - is this what you meant by recognised?

I always use a time released multivitamin in a (possibly futile) attempt to address this. Usually H&B Super One, when on sale, take 2 a day. I might get back on them and see if anything changes.


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> I tend to agree to an extent - I think a lot of snake oil is peddled these days.
> 
> But to offer a flip side to your example where you stopped multivits, and noticed no change... well my gains have been sh1t past few months despite ample food and - for me - very high (as an experiment) AAS levels. Guess when I stopped taking my multivits?
> 
> Yup, 2 months ago.
> 
> Maybe a quality/quantity thing. I have read some of the cheap ones do not get to the correct area of the digestive tract to allow absorbtion, and so are lost - is this what you meant by recognised?
> 
> I always use a time released multivitamin in a (possibly futile) attempt to address this. Usually H&B Super One, when on sale, take 2 a day. I might get back on them and see if anything changes.


I'd be interested to know if you did see a change when you start them again....I'm naturaly suspicious of things that I dont realy have a full understanding of...and I dont fully understand how vits in tablet form work in the body....I admit I have been using cheap ones as I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment....maybe thats why I've seen no difference....I'm not saying they dont work...I'd just like some sort of definitive proof


----------



## rs007

Maybe Hacks/Prodiver will have more up to date info on the vit supplement situation :thumbup1:

Deifnitive proof - thats the holy grail in this game. As yet, no one has been able to find it, or prove it exists :lol:


----------



## d4ead

i notice a difference with iron and glucosimine sulphate. but not convinced on a lot of the others.

I dont eat any fish at all so im happy to take some fish oil in my diet in supplement form.

thanks a lot rs, prodiver ian and haks for all your information its all very interesting


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lift*

warm ups

3 x 150kg

3 x 150kg

3 x 150kg

*found this harder then i expected, and needed a good 5 mins rest between set 2 and 3.

*bent over rows*

8 x 60kg

4 x 90kg

4 x 90kg

*v grip pull downs*

7 x 75kg

5 x 85kg

3 x 95kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 7 hours

quality = ok

sex = 0 (mrs has swine flu)

quality = ??

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 0 mins

blood pressure = 142/83 HR 96 (.75 hour after training)

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :cool2: (not here)

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs ham cheese chicken

train

meal 3 = protein shake

meal 4 = 1/2 chicken chips

*going to be up all night so theres an entire days diet after this.

new diet starts tonight

*other notes*

dan found the challenge much harder then i expected. First set was hunky dory, second set lost my grip on last rep so took a longer rest before third set.


----------



## d4ead

ps just injected 1g test


----------



## BigDom86

nice nice.

i use straps on anything over 100kg, barbell row or deadlifts. i simply cant grip it for ****

good going on 150x3


----------



## d4ead

no straps no belt no nothing


----------



## BigDom86

pants?


----------



## Dsahna

Great work dead,i reckon 160k 3x3 next time


----------



## BigDom86

right back to uni for a lecture see you ladies later.

de4d what food you want me to bring tomorrow? you like chicken thighs?


----------



## pcuzz

Nice one mate!!! 1 g.... Whoa!!!!

Good workout mate!!

Good luck with the diet mate here on in!!!


----------



## hackskii

From Chefx:

Arachidonic acid - This particular polyunsaturaed fat may be the most dangerous fat know when consumed in excess and is known as an Omega 6 fat. In fact, you can inject virtually every type of fat (even saturated fat and cholesterol) into rabbits and nothing happens. However, if you inject (AA) arachidonic acid into the same rabbits they are dead within three minutes. The human body needs "some" arachidonic acid, but too much can be toxic.

Ironically, the higher your insulin levels, the more your body is stimulated to make increased levels of arachidonic acid. (AA) is a long-chain omega-6 fatty acid. Enchaned production of good eicosanoids requires the presence of EPA and DHA long chain "omega 3" fats, found in fish oil.

Snip from Dr. Sears:

DGLA is the building block of many of the "good" eicosanoids, whereas AA is the building block of "bad" eicosanoids. Thus excess amounts of AA can be one of your worst hormonal nightmares. Ultimately, it is the balance between DGLA and AA in every one of your 60 trillion cells that determines which types of eicosanoids you will produce. You need some AA to produce some "bad" eicosanoids, but in the case of excess production of AA, the balance of eicosanoids will shift toward accelerated aging and chronic disease.

Some of the Eicosanoids Derived from Arachidonic Acid

Arachidonic Acid (AA)

COX 5-LOX 12 and 15 LOX

PGH2 TXA2 LTB4 12-HETE Lipoxin

PGD2 PGI2

LTBC4 15-HETE

PGJ2 PGF2a PGE2

PGB2 LTBD4

PGA2

LTBE4

Many of these eicosanoids derived from arachidonic acid can be considered to be "bad" because they promote inflammation (PGE2 and LTB4) and decrease blood flow (TXA2). In addition, the inflammatory "bad" eicosanoids can also promote the release of other pro-inflammatory cytokines.

While there is bewildering complexity of eicosanoids from ararchidonic acid, there are a very limited number of eicosanoids that come from dihomo gamma linolenic acid (DGLA) as shown below

Taken from the Zone...interesting read.

In the Zone Diet, he explained the role of excess insulin in stimulating the production of too much arachidonic acid. In the Omega Rx Zone he expands considerably on this theme:

All carbohydrates, even complex carbohydrates, stimulate insulin release;

Insulin activates delta-5-desaturase, the enzyme that turns omega-6 fatty acids into arachidonic acid instead of into good eicosanoids;

Lower levels of good eicosanoids mean less oxygen delivery to cells and more inflammation;

More inflammation means more diseases such as multiple sclerosis, strokes, fibromyalgia, Alzheimer's, arthritis, eczema and so on.

Other harmful effects of insulin are:

Insulin activates the critical enzyme responsible for making cholesterol in your liver;

Insulin encourages your metabolism to turn your calories into fat;

Insulin lowers your blood sugar and makes you crave carbohydrates;

Insulin has to be counteracted by the production of more glucagon and more cortisol, thus stressing your pancreas and adrenals;

Cortisol is released to counteract insulin but kills brain cells, especially in the hippocampus, which is your memory centre.

One of the best indicators that you are making too much insulin is that you have excess body fat around your middle. As Sears says "The hormonal consequences of a calorie of protein are different from those of a calorie of carbohydrate, which are different still from those of a calorie of fat. My dietary recommendations are based on hormonal thinking, whereas the USDA Food Pyramid&#8230; and many other medically endorsed diets are based on caloric thinking."

Sears offers several techniques for insulin control.

Eat only the smallest amounts of those carbohydrates which raise your blood sugar quickly (see the book for more details);

Always balance carbohydrates with protein;

Always include fats in your meal, especially monounsaturated fat from olive oil;

Eat small, frequent meals;

Eat the vast majority of your carbohydrate in the form of vegetables - in fact 10-15 portions a day.

In the Omega Rx Zone Sears has a new, additional technique up his sleeve. Omega refers to omega 3 fats, which are those found in fish oil. Rx is shorthand for 'recipe'. Sears has always known that the oils from oily fish are rich in eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA), which has two important benefits:

It can be directly made into good eicosanoids;

It inhibits the delta-5-desaturase enzyme that turns other oils into arachidonic acid;

The net effect is to significantly increase good eicosanoids and decrease bad ones.

Unfortunately research shows that fish oil supplements have only limited value in achieving these benefits. Sears has spent some years investigating the reasons for this. He now believes that excessive carbohydrate consumption (and consequent poor insulin control) has been responsible for partially counteracting the beneficial effects of fish oil supplements. He also believes that the products themselves have been less than perfect.

"Crude fish oil and cod liver oil should be considered the sewer of the sea," says Sears. "Anything that is water-insoluble, such as PCBs, DDT and organic mercury compounds will be found in the crude oil." He recommends only using products whose level of PCBs is guaranteed to be less than 10 parts per billion (ppb). And, he says, some products contain oils extracted from krill or tropical fish. These are relatively rich in arachidonic acid, which will definitely undo the benefits of consuming the oil.

Sears rejects health-food-grade fish oil in favour of a highly purified fish oil which he calls 'pharmaceutical grade'. He claims that it takes 100 gallons of health-food-grade fish oil to make one gallon of pharmaceutical-grade fish oil. So far, the results he reports from testing the highly purified product look impressive. The book contains some really interesting case reports, including a rapid reversal of an advanced case of Alzheimer's dementia.

Insulin activates delta-5-desaturase, the enzyme that turns omega-6 fatty acids into arachidonic acid instead of into good eicosanoids

As you can see above I seriously doubt bodybuilders are defficient in AA, when the body can produce it if need be. But why, we already get tons of it in our diets, too much actually.

So, my point really is that AA is in an abundance in our bodies, using fish oils to make a better ratio of EPA to AA wont effect hypertrophy.


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> ...
> 
> So, my point really is that AA is in an abundance in our bodies, using fish oils to make a better ratio of EPA to AA wont effect hypertrophy.


Maybe. But does the accepted anti-inflammatory effect of fish oils (like NSAIDs) reduce the accepted nflammatory mechanism (mediated by our natural AA) that causes hypertrophy?

I must stress I never advocated taking extra AA.

Does taking fish oil reduce our capacity to gain lean muscle mass?


----------



## hackskii

Prodiver said:


> Maybe. But does the accepted anti-inflammatory effect of fish oils (like NSAIDs) reduce the accepted nflammatory mechanism (mediated by our natural AA) that causes hypertrophy?
> 
> I must stress I never advocated taking extra AA.
> 
> Does taking fish oil reduce our capacity to gain lean muscle mass?


Now that really is the question.

Someone posted some study on ibuprofen and it didnt look to be less effective in hypertrophy.

I know I wont be able to find it.

But really the mechanisms are really about eicosanoids and their ability to promote good health.

Eicosanoids are basicly made from fats, which act as hormones that all of our cells can manufacture.

Some positive some negative, but when not in ballance poor health follows.

Here is a very good read from Dr. Sears:

http://www.drsears.com/ArticlePreview/tabid/399/itemid/66/Default.aspx

He did studies on diets and performance, the ballance I talked about actually helps performance (Stanford Swim Team did some study on performance).


----------



## pcuzz

How come you've not posted tonight dead???


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> How come you've not posted tonight dead???


bump that!


----------



## d4ead

well its not like im going to get repped for it...


----------



## bigbob33

:lol:


----------



## d4ead

shoulders in the morning. Noticed i feel more ache the day after now im doing 1 on 1 off.


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> well its not like im going to get repped for it...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## Dsahna

Whats on the agenda for shoulders mate


----------



## d4ead

smith presses, side laterals, front laterals, thats it


----------



## Dsahna

Any pbs mate,or is that waiting until the blast does its stuff?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> smith presses, side laterals, front laterals, thats it


Smith presses, do those last and one week do db presses and the next workout do standing presses and finish with one set of smith presses, but that is just my opinion. Scott, stop taking the easy way out, you have a journal..lol


----------



## pcuzz

winger said:


> Smith presses, do those last and one week do db presses and the next workout do standing presses and finish with one set of smith presses, but that is just my opinion. Scott, stop taking the easy way out, you have a journal..lol


Winger, why do you recommend to finish on presses (which ever press it may be)???

Does it not make sense to do these first as I personally find these to take alot of power!!!

Dead,Upright row? Rear lat press,high pull???

You never execute these???


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate


----------



## Cheese

pcuzz78 said:


> Winger, why do you recommend to finish on presses (which ever press it may be)???
> 
> Does it not make sense to do these first as I personally find these to take alot of power!!!
> 
> Dead,Upright row? Rear lat press,high pull???
> 
> You never execute these???


Whats a high pull?

I personally don't do Upright row as I find it twists your wrists and puts alot of strain on them when right at the top of the movement.

By rear lat press i take it you mean shoulder press behind the head? I do this occasionally but after doing shoulder press infront of the head (anterior delts) side lateral raises (Medial delts) and reverse peck deck or bent over flys (posterior delt) i don't see the benefit.

I also find once past the head you pretty much push on the same path as in front of the head, it only the start of the movement which is different.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*shoulder press (smith)*

warm up

8 x 80kg

3 x 110kg + 5 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*lateral raises (machine)*

8 x 80kg

6 x 91kg

5 x 95kg

*front raises*

8 x 15kg

6 x 17.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

*upright row*

8 x 20kg

8 x 30kg

4 x 35kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 6hrs

quality = good but woke up several times

sex = x 0 (wife still ill)

quality = fail

w*nks = x 4

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life = :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = mixed veg, half portion of brown rice lean beef (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 3 = protein shake

meal 4 = chicken breast mixed veg half portion rice (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 5 = steak mince, mixed veg and a little new potatoe cheese (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

was very tired today but pushed ok.


----------



## pcuzz

Morning all!!

Morning bob...

Hope were all well!!

Cheese, cannot answer your q's as of now as I've just come out of the gym and going home to bed now buddy. I'm not working friday so I'll explain then

if it's ok!

Your well clues up mate, what's your

job???


----------



## pcuzz

:thumb:

you pushed more than ok thereate IMO!!

Good workout that dead!!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning pete, nice lifting dead mate:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Morning bob...
> 
> Hope were all well!!
> 
> Cheese, cannot answer your q's as of now as I've just come out of the gym and going home to bed now buddy. I'm not working friday so I'll explain then
> 
> if it's ok!
> 
> Your well clues up mate, what's your
> 
> job???


Go and get your head down mate, i think its all down to personal prefference anyway once you know your way around a gym, you tend to find what works/suits you.

My mate simply isn't flexible enough to train behind the head shoulder press he has to put his head so far forward it places strain on the back of his neck. This tends to be another reason i don't train it, when you have a training partner you have to find a routine that works for both of you.


----------



## BigDom86

nice 100kg press!


----------



## Dsahna

Good work dead:thumb:


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> Winger, why do you recommend to finish on presses (which ever press it may be)???
> 
> Does it not make sense to do these first as I personally find these to take alot of power!!!
> 
> Dead,Upright row? Rear lat press,high pull???
> 
> You never execute these???


Heavy presses first, then an isolation then I usually finish off with a higher rep press on a machine.

Just not a big fan of the smith machine. It locks you into a certain plane.


----------



## BigDom86

i love smith machine  used it for incline press and decline press today for chest. nice nice nice.


----------



## d4ead

i actually quite like the smith machine, i know a lot of people have issues with its movement range. Some even say it can cause injury. I really cant tell much difference from a standard free weight movement.


----------



## Cheese

I'm a closet Smith machine fan... oh hang on... i've just come out.


----------



## d4ead

hey guys spare a minute to post on my forum if you get a chance many thanks.


----------



## BigDom86

i need to update both my ukm log and my muscleworks log so ill do that later on tonight scott no probs


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> hey guys spare a minute to post on my forum if you get a chance many thanks.


what you mean dead your forum??


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> By rear lat press i take it you mean shoulder press behind the head?


Guys it really isnt of any more benefit to do behind the neck presses, they actually put the rototors at risk, this is not a natural movment and does not mimic anything we would do naturally.

Same goes for behind the neck pulldowns.


----------



## BigDom86

behind the neck press is a very good shoulder exercise i find. completely isolates it.

love behind the neck pulldowns too lol


----------



## d4ead

i thought they damaged the rotator cuff


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> i thought they damaged the rotator cuff


They are not good for the shoulder.

Snip

*Behind the Neck Shoulder Presses*

People often perform the shoulder press with a barbell or body bar, starting with the bar held behind the neck. Bad idea. This places the shoulder joint in a position where it is simultaneously abducted and externally rotated - a condition that can cause impingement of the rotator cuff and possibly a tear of the associated muscles and tendons. What's more, the shoulder joint ligaments can become overly stretched with repeated use of the move. Over time, the ligaments can become so loose that surgery is required to reinstate stability, setting back your training efforts for months.


----------



## Dsahna

Military press has been in my routine since day one and ive only done the BTN variety a couple of times in twelve years and i ended up injured unable to do shoulders properly for afew weeks because of it!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Deadkins....sorry have been neglecting you of late in here...I just can't keep up with all the comings and goings xxx


----------



## d4ead

hey tan its ok hon, thanks for stopping in..


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> They are not good for the shoulder.
> 
> Snip
> 
> *Behind the Neck Shoulder Presses*
> 
> People often perform the shoulder press with a barbell or body bar, starting with the bar held behind the neck. Bad idea. This places the shoulder joint in a position where it is simultaneously abducted and externally rotated - a condition that can cause impingement of the rotator cuff and possibly a tear of the associated muscles and tendons. What's more, the shoulder joint ligaments can become overly stretched with repeated use of the move. Over time, the ligaments can become so loose that surgery is required to reinstate stability, setting back your training efforts for months.


yeh tahts what i thought..


----------



## BigDom86

i will do it until i pop


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> hey tan its ok hon, thanks for stopping in..


 :tongue: x


----------



## winger

Fly-by.


----------



## asl

I really struggle with shoulders. Behind the next feels more comfortable for me but I am aware of the issues mentioned by hacks. I was chatting with d4ead about this the other day. When I do in front of the head I can't bring the bar directly down I have to move my shoulders forward to get the bar past my face which feels REALLY uncomfortable. Find dumbells hard as well as I struggle to get the dumbells up onto my shoulders to start the exercise (Have to swing them and can feel my lower back straining) AM going to try smiths machine next week with the seat at the first inclined position.


----------



## d4ead

nathan mate catch me one day and we can do shoulder at the same time, see how you get on


----------



## BigDom86

we all got to get together one day for a session. do it on a weekend though


----------



## asl

Sounds good scott, cheers buddy! Would love to Dom, have been banned from training at weekends (unless you boys are free this saturday during the day as I have a pink slip!)


----------



## BigDom86

LOL. who banned? you getting whipped by the missis. sounds like de4d


----------



## BigDom86

well i can be free during the week. it just depends on my uni timetable as it changes weekly. wednesdays are usually good though, except this week


----------



## d4ead

My availabilty is prety random too. But it could be arranged.


----------



## winger

Drunken fly by, but not to be mis construed with drunken fly bie.


----------



## Cheese

Winger how much time do you spend druck compared to sober?

I always thought BTN press felt wrong somehow stretching yourbody in directions it shouldn't go... Hacks that give me enough reason never to do them again. In fairness though i haven't done them for ages because as i stated there are IMO better excersice to to isolate each delt.


----------



## bigbob33

I don't do any btn presses as for me it just doesn't feel right!


----------



## winger

Cheese said:


> Winger how much time do you spend druck compared to sober?


A day not wasted is a day wasted. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

quality carbs my friends


----------



## BigDom86

man tescos is gay. get this, they didnt have any bags? wtf. so i went on some rant with some asian dude how tesco make like 6bn a year or whatever and cant provide paying customers shopping bags


----------



## d4ead

tell them thats it your going to take your £12 a week to asda instead and see how they feel about that.


----------



## BigDom86

LOL


----------



## Dsahna

Hello dead:wink:


----------



## d4ead

evening dan mate.


----------



## Dsahna

Long time no speak mate!


----------



## asl

Hi boys. Yep Dom I am proper whipped!! That's the reason I was getting up to go to the gym at 4am, anything for a quiet life!!


----------



## winger

Hi Scottie.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Hi Scottie.


HI....................

What?

Not me?

:lol:


----------



## winger

The other Scott.

Dead, you must not be at work otherwise you would be spamming your own journal!

If I had a journal I would be spamming it, oh wait I don't. :whistling:

How is the Tes kicking in, why should I be spoon feeding you on your journal Scotty?

A: Because I can, now step up son! :beer:

Post some pics, post some porn (yes yes yes) do something will ya!

It's Friday night so I will give you a break.


----------



## d4ead

sorry guys, been stupidly busy at work last 2 nights. yes i had to actually do work. Its not on, they wouldn't pay me any more either. Apparently working is covered in the salary i already receive.

This should be corrected tonight, expect multiple spams...


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*seated dumbbell curls*

warm up

8 x 20kg + 8 x 15kg

8 x 22.5kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 6 x 15kg

*preacher curls (machine)*

8 x 30kg

4 x 41kg

3 x 55kg

*hammer curls*

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

* triceps push downs*

10 x 36kg

8 x 50kg

6 x 59kg

*triceps extension*

8 x 65kg

6 x 85kg

3 x 90kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 6hrs

quality = good but woke up several times

sex = x 2 (wife still ill)

quality = fail she was sh1t

w*nks = x 3

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life =  :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 2 = mixed veg, 3 new potatoes chicken breast (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 3 = casein shake

meal 4 = chicken breast mixed veg half portion rice (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 5 = chicken breast, mixed veg and a couple of new potatoes (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

was an ok workout really, reasonable pump in biceps.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## Dsahna

Good work you cockney rebel


----------



## d4ead

thanks dan / bob


----------



## hackskii

Yah, you should have a killer pump in the biceps you just overtrained them....lol


----------



## d4ead

over-trained with 3 little exercises? didnt feel like much. I always feel like i should have pushed them further. Still 10 days till there hit again.


----------



## WRT

Nice workout mate, just a thought - would it help getting some form of carbs in post workout? Yes I know it's close to bedtime but still...


----------



## d4ead

i dont know tom mate its something i have considered lots of times. But im fat anyway and the thought of extra carbs before bed scares me to death.


----------



## Dsahna

Made a huge difference to my gains by getting carbs in post-wo dead


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> over-trained with 3 little exercises? didnt feel like much. I always feel like i should have pushed them further. Still 10 days till there hit again.


12 sets?

Yep, remember they get hit on back day too.

6 sets for triceps and 12 for bicep when the tricep is twice as big as the bicep and has 3 heads vs. 2 heads on the bicep? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

9 sets mate not 12 lets not exaggerate. My triceps are pretty good, but i would have done some dips to finish and done 9 sets on each.


----------



## hackskii

Hey gramps, are you counting your drop sets?

If not then you should.

If in fact you are doing drop sets then absolutly you are overtraining biceps.

If not then please disregard my drunkin ramblings........ lol


----------



## d4ead

Well the drop sets were so light I thought I could disregard them (well was hoping)

Xx


----------



## BigDom86

im the dropset/superset king lol. ill post up my shoulders, traps, and tris workout later on hopefully


----------



## hackskii

Hey gramps those are advanced training to bust past plateau's.

So, if you were not overtraining, you are moreso.

My suggestion to you if you want to train like this then drop the volume.


----------



## Cheese

I train bi's after shoulders and do one warm up set followed by one killer set and thats it bi's done. Then its onto tri's, one warm up set follwed by 1 set of tricep extensions, one set of tricep push downs and one set of dips staying as verticle as possible to focus on the tri's rather then chest.

They always say its the final 2 or 3 grueling reps that promote growth not the ones leading up to them. 9 or 12 sets (whatever you decide you did) is over kill for bi's imo.


----------



## winger

In the book beyond brawn he doesn't even train arms directly.

Bench squats deads military and pull ups.


----------



## pcuzz

Dead, sorry missed you last night mate. Had a weekend off before I decide to hand in my notice.. Needed a break bro!

How you keeping? Your journals been quiet of late!!!


----------



## d4ead

to be honest i have never done arms i always relied on them getting trained indirectly. However my biceps are very lacking, and weak, although my triceps carry good size.


----------



## BigDom86

every muscle should be worked directly imo


----------



## d4ead

Well dom is was never planned that way, I never trained legs either back then.

In other news jabbed 2.5ml (500mg) tren and 3ml (600mg) mast today, oh and necked 50mg dbol for good measure.


----------



## BigDom86

shocking!


----------



## d4ead

Yes I know terrible still legs are getting worked now...


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Well dom is was never planned that way, I never trained legs either back then.
> 
> In other news jabbed 2.5ml (500mg) tren and 3ml (600mg) mast today, oh and necked 50mg dbol for good measure.


Boom!


----------



## BigDom86

no i was saying your drug use is shocking 

na just kidding. bring on the gains!!!! off to bed. see you soon buddy


----------



## d4ead

I had kinda guessed that dom, I was just trying to be funny. My humour is waisted here. Pmsl.

Evening wingman.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> I had kinda guessed that dom, I was just trying to be funny. My humour is waisted here. Pmsl.
> 
> Evening wingman.


Good morning Scotty!


----------



## d4ead

What's happening your side of the pond.

I've got legs in the morning. No idea how it will be, just depends how the knee feels.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> What's happening your side of the pond.
> 
> I've got legs in the morning. No idea how it will be, just depends how the knee feels.


On a scale of 1-10 what is the pain in your knee?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate,hope the knee holds out


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck dead mate


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*squat*

warm up

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 115kg

*zercher squats*

5 x 90kg

5 x 110kg

1 x 120kg (pb i think)

*extension*

8 x 90kg

6 x 118kg

6 x 118kg

*curls*

10 x 76kg

8 x 80kg

6 x 100kg

*calf raises*

10 x 140kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 140kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 2hrs then later on i had another 3 hours

quality = shocking

sex = x 1

quality = fail she was sh1t

w*nks = x 4

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = :bounce: its her birthday today

kids = 

sex = :cool2:

life = :innocent:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = lamb 3 baby new potatoes mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 2 = mixed veg, brown rice chicken breast (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 3 = casein shake

meal 4 = chicken breast mixed veg half portion rice (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

knee pain is very off its neither a sharp pain nor a dull ache. I can feel the bone grinding against the bone, its just makes its function impossible.

off tonight and tomorrow night, so no sleep today ...


----------



## pcuzz

Morning dead.

Bob,dan,winger and everyone else I missed!

Sounds like you had a nice supper last night dead with your little blend there!

Strong legs mate! Blown me out the water geeza!

What's your height and weight dead??


----------



## bigbob33

Morning pete


----------



## Dsahna

Morning pete

I love nothing better than seeing the letters PB dead mate:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

agree PB is always nice to see.

btw i got some free knee thing from zipvit if you want it, ill bring it over tomorrow or weds


----------



## d4ead

height is 177cm (about 5'10'' i shoes)

weight is about 95kg.

Aiming to be over the 100kg point for xmas


----------



## pcuzz

Very very similar to my weight mate!!!

Your just a sh1t load stronger than me!

You do 1g test, I'll do 1g t n t lol... Don't think my wrist would hold out!

I think you should het that mate after Xmas!!

When you back at work?


----------



## d4ead

working on Wednesday night


----------



## vsideboy

man everytime I check out this thread theres another 10 pages in here, you guys get alot of gossiping done round here lol.

Nice weights there dead, and a PB I see, well done.

Dan


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro


----------



## Cheese

Morning gentlemen.

Hows Bob today? And of course dead if he's about?

Vside - it doesn't move as fast anymore we tend not to chat to much sh1t in the journals now (if we can help it). The last ten pages took ten days. It used to be ten pages a day!

Nice to meet you anyway Dan


----------



## BigDom86

morning. woke up late and got 9am lecture :/


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> morning. woke up late and got 9am lecture :/


Great time to practice some cardio mate, now get running for that bus.


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> Morning gentlemen.
> 
> Hows Bob today? And of course dead if he's about?
> 
> Vside - it doesn't move as fast anymore we tend not to chat to much sh1t in the journals now (if we can help it). The last ten pages took ten days. It used to be ten pages a day!
> 
> Nice to meet you anyway Dan


haha cheers buddy, guess its good to catch up with old mates so I'll let you off.


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Morning bro


good morning my friend how big bob the monster this morning??



Cheese said:


> Morning gentlemen.
> 
> Hows Bob today? And of course dead if he's about?
> 
> Vside - it doesn't move as fast anymore we tend not to chat to much sh1t in the journals now (if we can help it). The last ten pages took ten days. It used to be ten pages a day!
> 
> Nice to meet you anyway Dan


you should come in more often then, were moving slowly these days.



BigDom86 said:


> morning. woke up late and got 9am lecture :/


you better get on that bike of yours pronto mate... ill see you at 11.



Cheese said:


> Great time to practice some cardio mate, now get running for that bus.


he takes his push bike mate, fuk me its nearly as far to teh bus stop as his uni.

on a side note your all welcome to spam as much as you want here. Im no stickler for strict training journals to me there boring. Much prefer the social networking style myself :beer:


----------



## vsideboy

well better get on with some work so see you in another 10 pages guys haha.


----------



## Cheese

Try 20, i've got permission to spam there'll be no stopping me :lol:

Whens the dead man training again?

I also meant to ask how you were finding Hacks' diet/supplements regime. Are you noticing any differences, especially with regards to not being hungry all the time.


----------



## d4ead

im doing chest tomorrow and then back on friday. No actually i have found my appetite has improved under the new diet and im starting to feel more hungry.

started drinking the water and still really hate it.

dont look any slimmer yet rofl, but the gear will kik in soon and help a bit


----------



## Cheese

Is the hunger down to the half portions of rice though?


----------



## d4ead

could be, and i wouldn't go as far as hunger, more just a niggle rofl.


----------



## bigbob33

Hello chaps! I'm fking starving, this bloody diets going to kill me:lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha

im about to tuck into a cheese ham and chicken omelette mate, only 3 eggs cos im cutting down.

better not mention the apple and caramel crumble with ice cream i had as a treat last night


----------



## bigbob33

B4stard!! I'm living in shakes, mince and eggs


----------



## ryoken

hey Dead hows the training going mate??? hope lifes treating you well!

apple and caramel crumble with ice cream --- beats the pants of my coffee cake i had this morning as a cheat:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

all good pal, always nice to hear from you mate.

all is good mate all is good.


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## hackskii

Mood = :thumb:

Erections = :thumb:

Job = :thumb:

Pay = :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Kid = :thumb:

Wife = :thumb:

Sex = :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Drinking problem = :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## M_at

hackskii said:


> Drinking problem = :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Aim to bring the pint slowly towards your mouth and don't talk at the same time.

This should solve your drinking problem. :lol:


----------



## hackskii

M_at said:


> Aim to bring the pint slowly towards your mouth and don't talk at the same time.
> 
> This should solve your drinking problem. :lol:


But master, what about the no sex problem?


----------



## BigDom86

hackskii said:


> But master, what about the no sex problem?


http://www.myfemalesexuality.com/products/images/Fleshlight.jpg

:laugh:


----------



## winger

Once again problem solved, that's funny Dom.

Do they have any longer ones like the 5 d cells?.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning previous posts are funny as fk:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

winger said:


> Once again problem solved, that's funny Dom.
> 
> Do they have any longer ones like the 5 d cells?.


im sure they have some of the maglite sized ones just for a stud like you:whistling:


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> im sure they have some of the maglite sized ones just for a stud like you:whistling:


I can use the front and the misses can use the other side.. :beer:


----------



## BigDom86

winger said:


> I can use the front and the misses can use the other side.. :beer:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

look at you guys finding solution for all the worlds woes


----------



## BigDom86

yepyep. enjoy making a flat packed bed?


----------



## d4ead

5 fuking hours 5 fuking hours

whoever invented flat packed furniture should be drug into the street and shot


----------



## bigbob33

You love it really


----------



## WRT

You christened it yet mate?


----------



## d4ead

think id break it its a kids fairy bed.


----------



## d4ead

bashed my bad knee putting something in the attic for the mrs hurts like fuk again. damn


----------



## Dsahna

Bad news dead,take it easy mate!!!


----------



## BigDom86

have a good time at work buddy


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> bashed my bad knee putting something in the attic for the mrs hurts like fuk again. damn


That is why I don't do any honey do's...he he.


----------



## d4ead

Well it still hurts like hell, not good. Feel fekin tired as well. Don't hold high hopes for chest session we will see.


----------



## Chris1

Man up big guy and get it done will ya


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*bench*

warm up

5 x 110kg

5 x 115kg

5 x 120kg

2 x 130kg

*incline*

5 x 90kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 115kg

*decline*

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

2 x 110kg

*flys*

8 x 76kg

5 x 80kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 2hrs

quality = shocking

sex = x 1

quality = sh1t

w*nks = x 4

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = 

kids = 

sex = :cool2:

life = :innocent:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = beef rice mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 3 = casein shake

meal 4 = steak mice mixed veg new potatoe (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 5 = steak mice mixed veg new potatoe (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake + creatine

*other notes*

knee pain is bad.

felt good, very good. strength is not at pb levels but getting close again. there may well be a pb on incline at 115kg im not sure. more importantly doing 90kg on incline felt light.


----------



## Cheese

Nice lifting especially seeing as you felt tired mate.

I'm going for Fishermans pie with an extra salmon steak thrown in now. Yum


----------



## Dsahna

Good workout deadwhat are your pb's mate?


----------



## bigbob33

Some good lifting there mate:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

nice lifting! 130kg bench press


----------



## vsideboy

maybe its all the w*nks tiring you out mate?


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Good workout deadwhat are your pb's mate?


140kg for 3 on flat bench

115kg for 5 incline

120 for 4 decline

deads 180 x 1 (or 150kg x 3)

squat 120 x 4



BigDom86 said:


> nice lifting! 130kg bench press


heading in right direction again.



vsideboy said:


> maybe its all the w*nks tiring you out mate?


haha or it could have been the 2 hrs sleep.


----------



## rs007

Good lifting d4ead.

Only thing is, when are we going to see a new, bigger, buffer avi, I am tired of that 1-tit-on-the-hang avi


----------



## d4ead

rofl i must have been writing you a pm rs at the exact same time you were posting here.

yeh i guess a new buff avi will come when i actually look a bit better. Unfortunately my lack of any kind of photoshop skill means i have to rely on camera angle and light. Theres only so much it can do.

ROFL

also i have to wait till next sept'ish for a new phone with a better camera.


----------



## WRT

Get that trap shot up!


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Get some traps


bit harsh isnt it


----------



## BigDom86

pm wrt for some photoshop pointers


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> pm wrt for some photoshop pointers


Motherfuker.....


----------



## Cheese

^^^ LMAO :thumbup1: Makaveli 2 ^^^


----------



## rs007

What was that song from the 90s

"Return of the Mak" wasn't it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Can someone explain where this has come from? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## d4ead

i think its your old school avi, bringing back all those memories. Ohh and that phrase... guilty by association.

Dont worry it tom, we all know you have the body of a god and look **** hot were all just jealous....


----------



## d4ead

heres a few pics,

bad quality but it will be interesting to see if anyone can see improvements or back steps.


----------



## d4ead

im pretty bloated at the mo always get this way when i first switch back and from nights to days. (dbol probably dont help)


----------



## bigbob33

Looking good fella :thumb: but where are the legs?


----------



## Dsahna

Your right about the quality of the pics dead,its hard to judge mate!!

Ill be seeing you in the flesh soon anyway! :thumb:


----------



## WRT

How much you currently weigh mate? Looking big


----------



## IanStu

hey mate.....are you in your winter plumage...is it just water?

your arms look bigger...but then I always thought your arms were impresive....you generaly look bigger all over...esp your traps.....lose some of the blubber then put some pics up...bet you are pretty impressive underneath


----------



## d4ead

the blubber needs to go, but man it dont want to, my diets super strict i train heavy yet the blubber stays....


----------



## vsideboy

yeah you're eating almost less than me mate and I weigh loads less than you do. No idea why you aren't losing it buddy.

how long have you been on the diet for?


----------



## d4ead

to be honest i think its a lot to do with my night work i find i lean up a lot in even a week off.

Im a bit leaner then what those pics look as i always look my worse when i first either stop nights or start them again. get 2 or 3 days of bad bloat each time.

Im hoping this new diet from haks will hep ease it all and lean me up a little further.

My diets been strict for a good couple of years vside, but haks recently (week ago) vamped it up a little for me. Added some different supps and changed things around.

I believe a lot of my issues revolve around insulin insensitivity. Haks diet is supposed to help with this.

Im trying to build up and stay as lean as possible as i do, im certainly as strict as i can be with diet ect. i seem to be quite stable in the body fat department, simply not improving and not getting worse. I guess while im still growing i should be grateful of that.


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Looking good fella :thumb: but where are the legs?


what legs?



Dsahna said:


> Your right about the quality of the pics dead,its hard to judge mate!!
> 
> Ill be seeing you in the flesh soon anyway! :thumb:


yup and you make sure you have a good feel. 13 dtg



WRT said:


> How much you currently weigh mate? Looking big


between 93 - 95 lightest to heaviest each day. Im aiming for 103 - 105 by xmas.

At the moment my end goal is still set to 110 - 115 but leaner by about 7%.


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:whats 13 dtg


----------



## d4ead

13 days to go


----------



## Dsahna

:blushh


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> heres a few pics,
> 
> bad quality but it will be interesting to see if anyone can see improvements or back steps.


Two words.









Aromatase Inhibitor............. :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> My diets been strict for a good couple of years vside, but haks recently (week ago) vamped it up a little for me. Added some different supps and changed things around.


nice one, hopefully it will get you sorted then mate.

I'm wondering if mine isn't as good as I hoped it would be.

D


----------



## Guest

Car-dee-oh


----------



## d4ead

dan v0.5 (yes your still 0.5 even with the name change)

NO!

well maybe after xmas, if i really have to.


----------



## BigDom86

as i said before your alot bigger than your previous pics.


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Two words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aromatase Inhibitor............. :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


swallowing adex, lectro, no help... maybe you could just pay for the lipo


----------



## hackskii

I was just playing with you oldman.

Diet is your best friend.


----------



## d4ead

See ask a man to pay for your lipo and all of a sudden diets all I need.


----------



## hackskii

Hey grampa, I doubt very much you have gyno, you are one of the unlucky men that tend to store fat in your chest area, just like grandpa here....lol

Stick to that diet I helped with you and you will see.

So, do you have any more question Mr Manboob? :lol:

Just kiddin, I didnt mean manboob, I ment breastboy. :lol:

Nah, I didnt meant that either titman. :lol:

Sorry, I just dont seem to be getting this right.

Arnt you glad I joined your journal? :whistling:


----------



## anth

has any body heard of trendblend 150,post 2 be a mix of trenbolone


----------



## IanStu

D4ead mate...I dont wanna swear but.....*CARDIO * :scared:

*
*

*
*I do a couple of hours a week and its made bugger all difference...but might a help a bit if you did enough.....actualy no dont bother I hate cardio its so fvckin boring.....try having more athletic sex...swinging from chandeliers..that sort of thing :thumb:

OR...why dont you try a strict keto diet....maybe you have I cant remember...I'm ever so slightly drunk so cant be bothered to read back...I did a partial keto a couple of months back and lost quite a bit of my belly...i'm sure you know all this...just rambling realy :cool2:


----------



## anth

has any body heard of trendblend


----------



## d4ead

I store fat all over haks mate, except my super skinny legs ;p


----------



## BigDom86

anth said:


> has any body heard of trendblend


no go away


----------



## d4ead

Anth no point posting in my journal only 3 or 4 people read it. Start a new thread in the steroid section.

There's lots of different makes and most do different mix's


----------



## winger

anth said:


> has any body heard of trendblend 150,post 2 be a mix of trenbolone





anth said:


> has any body heard of trendblend


Here you go mate, click here.


----------



## winger

Scotty here is a little info for ya big man. Watch those three videos, you will be way ahead of the game.

*Exclusive Species Nutrition with Dave Palumbo*

Video 1 click here.

Video 2 click here.

Video 3 click here.


----------



## winger

Let me sum up the videos in a few words.

Eat protein and lots of it, supplement whey isolate to get the numbers up.

Take in some whey isolate and fat before workout, eat whey isolate and PB before workout. Or some fat to slow absorption.

After a workout take in some whey isolate and a waxy maze starch carbohydrate and no fats, very important.

Eat omega 3 fatty acids and macadamia nut oil (mono) or extra virgin olive oil.

Take in two servings of fiber, unless you want colon cancer, just saying.

In a low carb diet the body addapts and adjusts to burning keytons.

Get the right amount of sleep.

Have that cheat meal, not a cheat day!


----------



## winger

You bitches owe me big time, so rep my bitch ass, oh wait, we don't have that anymore...lol


----------



## d4ead

Ner ner winger helped for free


----------



## bigbob33

Hello mate


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*deads*

warm up

3 x 160kg

3 x 160kg

3 x 160kg

1 x 180kg

*rows*

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*vgrip pull downs*

8 x 86kg

4 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 6hrs

quality = okg

sex = x 0

quality = sh1t

w*nks = x 3

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = ?

kids = :tongue:

sex = ?

life = :innocent:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 3 = chicken breast rice mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 3 = chicken breast rice mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake + creatine

*other notes*

felt good.

i was really concerned about if i would or wouldn't make this weeks challenge as it was it was fine. Looking to next weeks now.

Other then that im fine, knee is still painful, damn annoying.

i must confess i did use a little chalk this week.


----------



## d4ead

morning bob mate


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> Let me sum up the videos in a few words.
> 
> Eat protein and lots of it, supplement whey isolate to get the numbers up.
> 
> Take in some whey isolate and fat before workout, eat whey isolate and PB before workout. Or some fat to slow absorption.
> 
> After a workout take in some whey isolate and a waxy maze starch carbohydrate and no fats, very important.
> 
> Eat omega 3 fatty acids and macadamia nut oil (mono) or extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Take in two servings of fiber, unless you want colon cancer, just saying.
> 
> In a low carb diet the body addapts and adjusts to burning keytons.
> 
> Get the right amount of sleep.
> 
> Have that cheat meal, not a cheat day!


I'm going to have a sit down this weekend and get my thinking head on!

I'm just over 13st and feel like i eat lots of the right stuff but the size just won't come.

Dead, instead of me pm'ing Winger and Hacks can i intrude on your journal it may help a few people out... it would be wrong to keep the info to myself.

Winger/hacks do you fancy helping me out?


----------



## d4ead

of course mate my journal is a free for all especially for my good friends


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> Let me sum up the videos in a few words.
> 
> Eat protein and lots of it, supplement whey isolate to get the numbers up.
> 
> Take in some whey isolate and fat before workout, eat whey isolate and PB before workout. Or some fat to slow absorption.
> 
> After a workout take in some whey isolate and a waxy maze starch carbohydrate and no fats, very important.
> 
> Eat omega 3 fatty acids and macadamia nut oil (mono) or extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Take in two servings of fiber, unless you want colon cancer, just saying.
> 
> In a low carb diet the body addapts and adjusts to burning keytons.
> 
> Get the right amount of sleep.
> 
> Have that cheat meal, not a cheat day!


Or do the polar opposite and still be awesome like me :lol:

While good general advice, that is hardly gospel. I personally don't place a lot of faith in isolate, neither does the author, since they are actively trying to slow its absorbtion. Why not jsut take concentrate instead? I have read before that the process of refining whey to make isolate actually destroys natural growth factors in the protein. Could be bollocks, can't remember source.

Have never knowingly used waxy maize, Im sure its a good product tho :thumbup1: .


----------



## rs007

Cheese said:


> I'm just over 13st and feel like i eat lots of the right stuff but the size just won't come.


Simple logical fact Cheese, assuming your training and rest is good (and you are reasonably healthy), then you simply aren't eating enough.

Quality and eating the "right" things is all good and well - admirable - but quantity is of some import too, can't build a two storey house, with a bungalow's worth of bricks.

Just sayin'


----------



## Cheese

I think its carbs that i need to increase if i'm honest.

Perfectly reasonable post Rams :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Cheese said:


> I think its carbs that i need to increase if i'm honest.
> 
> Perfectly reasonable post Rams :thumbup1:


Just bring them up a little at a time... if you start getting fat with no appreciable muscle gain then you know its prob protein, jsut takes a little time is all, but thats what its all about!


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I think its carbs that i need to increase if i'm honest.
> 
> Perfectly reasonable post Rams :thumbup1:


I seem to have hit a brick wall to mate...was gaining weight quite nicely...was 11 stone now 14...but cant seem to add another ounce...I've squeezed in another meal to up the cals to 4000 and cant realy eat any more real food (there just aint time in the day)...so may have to have another shake which will make 3 in a day which I didnt realy want to do...and see how that goes...this is such an expensive hobby...wish I didnt love it so much


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone on the deads dead:thumbup1:knew you would pìss it!

Darren thinks i should try 165 next time and adjust, but i feel good for 170 3x3,i need it if i want the 200 when you come up mate

Ill see what he reckons!


----------



## Cheese

The way i look at it mate... don't hold yourself back. If you can do the 200kg now get it done then go for the 210kg when you got dead man egging you on.

Ian i'm the same mate, i feel like all i do is eat and i'm getting to the piont where i'm looking at food and saying "here we go again". Another shake it is. I might also buy some better quality whey as the stuff i have is cheapo holland and barrats


----------



## Dsahna

Lads,you could have a hearty shake every other meal and it wont hurt progress at all,in fack in my experience it will help big time


----------



## ElfinTan

DAM.....I'm 40k'd behind you on deads????? What has happened...ffs you're making me look like a right girl now!!!!! ;0)

BTW I have no problem putting on weight hahahahaha! If I was a 'blurk' I'd be MASSIVE hahaha!


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Welldone on the deads dead:thumbup1:knew you would pìss it!
> 
> Darren thinks i should try 165 next time and adjust, but i feel good for 170 3x3,i need it if i want the 200 when you come up mate
> 
> Ill see what he reckons!


im game for the 170 mate 



ElfinTan said:


> DAM.....I'm 40k'd behind you on deads????? What has happened...ffs you're making me look like a right girl now!!!!! ;0)
> 
> BTW I have no problem putting on weight hahahahaha! If I was a 'blurk' I'd be MASSIVE hahaha!


show off



rs007 said:


> Or do the polar opposite and still be awesome like me :lol:
> 
> While good general advice, that is hardly gospel. I personally don't place a lot of faith in isolate, neither does the author, since they are actively trying to slow its absorbtion. Why not jsut take concentrate instead? I have read before that the process of refining whey to make isolate actually destroys natural growth factors in the protein. Could be bollocks, can't remember source.
> 
> Have never knowingly used waxy maize, Im sure its a good product tho :thumbup1: .


more importantly concentrate is cheaper normally.


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Lads,you could have a hearty shake every other meal and it wont hurt progress at all,in fack in my experience it will help big time


love teh shakes  (full fat milk all the way)


----------



## pcuzz

Im back people!

hi Dead.. everyone! how you keeping?

in short, i had an infection..missed 7 days training now so god knows what ill be like upon return??

had me antibiotics so starting to feel a little better!

hows training and what i have i missed in particular??

im back to work monday mate now! still not ready for that or training but hopefully this break wont mess me up to much!!

you ok?


----------



## d4ead

welcome back mate hope you at 100% soon


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> Winger/hacks do you fancy helping me out?


Sure, not a problem.



rs007 said:


> I personally don't place a lot of faith in isolate, neither does the author, since they are actively trying to slow its absorbtion.
> 
> He is not trying to slow absorption post workout.
> 
> Pre-workout he likes to slow down absorption using an oil like macadamia oil.
> 
> Why not jsut take concentrate instead?
> 
> Well, his suggestion that concentrate has more lactose in it and this is a carbohydrate that many have problems digesting (providing you dont have the enzyme lactase, then you can break that down), beings that many cant digest lactose very well it sits in there and putrifies and this compromises digestion of the protein.
> 
> I have read before that the process of refining whey to make isolate actually destroys natural growth factors in the protein. Could be bollocks, can't remember source.
> 
> Never heard that but it may be true.
> 
> Have never knowingly used waxy maize, Im sure its a good product tho :thumbup1: .


Fiber and fats slow digestion.

I did notice he plugged many of his products, so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## ElfinTan

Show off?????

No just potentially a lard ass ;0)


----------



## vsideboy

damn another 4 pages.

starting to like keeping an eye on this thread, even though I'm nowhere near the level you guys are at, its good, like sitting in the jaccuzi with you all after a good workout as your sharing tips with each other.

hmm now that sounds a bit dodgy, forget I said anything!


----------



## d4ead

Yeh hush up or you will be giving rams ideas.....


----------



## d4ead

Hey tan I still want your avi as a poster if you ever get around to it 

Id settle for a full size pic for my pc wallpaper


----------



## anabolic ant

steady on d4ead,think tans married...but likes to play ping pong:lol:

how are you mate...been a while bro...hows the training and such like?


----------



## d4ead

My interest is purley artistic ant mate 

Training going well, involved with a deadlift challange with dan at the minute.

Looking a little podgy, but packing a lot more size, and power is returning. pe to be hitting pb's by months end.


----------



## winger

winger said:


> Scotty here is a little info for ya big man. Watch those three videos, you will be way ahead of the game.
> 
> *Exclusive Species Nutrition with Dave Palumbo*
> 
> Video 1 click here.
> 
> Video 2 click here.
> 
> Video 3 click here.


Bump :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Yes yes winger your wonderful


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Yes yes winger your wonderful


I might be wonderful, but you are the worlds best Dad and I can never compete with that, I gota say you are the best ever!


----------



## d4ead

Bless your little cotten soks, my girls think so anyway... I guess that's all that matters.

I said to me eldest the other day (after I had told her off) ' you know daddy loves you right?'

She replied 'of course I do daddy, you tell me every day.'

Don't know why I'm telling you that, just struck me as really sweet.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Bless your little cotten soks, my girls think so anyway... I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> I said to me eldest the other day (after I had told her off) ' you know daddy loves you right?'
> 
> She replied 'of course I do daddy, you tell me every day.'
> 
> Don't know why I'm telling you that, just struck me as really sweet.


aw bless.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Bless your little cotten soks, my girls think so anyway... I guess that's all that matters.
> 
> I said to me eldest the other day (after I had told her off) ' you know daddy loves you right?'
> 
> She replied 'of course I do daddy, you tell me every day.'
> 
> Don't know why I'm telling you that, just struck me as really sweet.


I almost mustered up a tear, I said almost. :whistling:


----------



## pcuzz

morning all..

hows you dead? everyone??


----------



## vsideboy

hello, I'm good, but bit of headache after 1 too many beers last night.

maybe time I quit drinking!


----------



## d4ead

Well I was up at 2pm on Friday, worked all Friday night, stayed up all Saturday, finaly got to bed at 5am on Sunday morning, slep till 10am , then up all today and working again tonight.

I missed training today and I really don't think ill be awake enougth in the morning either.

Thinking about switching back to my old 4 day routine. While the training seems fine with my 10 day split, I find it harder to get my head in gear with it. Plan was to do shoulders and tris on Monday then legs on Wednesday back and biceps on Friday. But if I'm to tired I may have to do tue, wed, fri instead.

Then back to

Mon - chest + bicep

Tue -legs

Wed - off

Thu - shoulders + tricep

Fri - back

Sat + sun - off

Least that's the current plan.


----------



## Dsahna

Evening matewhatever works best for you dead:thumbup1:

Hows things mate?


----------



## BigDom86

i almost died on the way home from yours trying to race you, so cold, my lungs r fooked now


----------



## d4ead

Hey dan mate apart from being shattered I'm good.

Haha I thought you were catching up at 1 point dom


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Well I was up at 2pm on Friday, worked all Friday night, stayed up all Saturday, finaly got to bed at 5am on Sunday morning, slep till 10am , then up all today and working again tonight.


Blimey mate, I thought one of the main things for gaining is to get enough rest, seems like you're hardly getting anything mate. not good. not good at all.

Dan


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate how's things?


----------



## Cheese

Morning gents, what a sh1t day.

Where's Dead..... sleeping?


----------



## winger

vsideboy said:


> Blimey mate, I thought one of the main things for gaining is to get enough rest, seems like you're hardly getting anything mate. not good. not good at all.
> 
> Dan


Good call.


----------



## anabolic ant

a quick hello to you d4ead,how you doing mate!!!


----------



## pcuzz

Bloodyhell.. Where is he??


----------



## winger

Balls in your court Scottie. :beer:


----------



## pcuzz

It's his lunchtime ATM..

We were chatting earlier! Not sure what he's doing, I'll txt him later after dinner!

Just had two cracking mackeral fillets,2 tomatoes the size of golf balls drizzles in olive oil,lemon and touch of vinegar! Loads of fat on the fish now it's cold! Hhhmmmmmm


----------



## pcuzz

How's California winger?? What's your weather like mate?


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> How's California winger?? What's your weather like mate?


Getting colder but I still wear a short sleeve shirt and shorts...lol

Ooopsie, my bad, it's really bad weather. :whistling:


----------



## pcuzz

Scottie is busy at work but says definately an update un the morning!

So it's bloody cold now ha! Not very clever here!!! [email protected] rain


----------



## winger

That sucks. Stay warm big man.


----------



## pcuzz

Oh yes... The tren keeps me very warm lol...


----------



## pcuzz

Winger, you ever competed???


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> Winger, you ever competed???


Never competed and didn't have the genetics in the first place.

If you can get on stage within two years of training and win, that would be what it takes to be a pro bb.

I have been training for thirty years and still look like shat..lol


----------



## pcuzz

I wish... Think I going to have a go next yr mind!

Confidence is a bitch mind. But still got lots of time.

You got many pics on the board?? Send me

a link if you do!

2 yrs! That means I've got 18 months left....lmao


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> I wish... Think I going to have a go next yr mind!
> 
> Confidence is a bitch mind. But still got lots of time.
> 
> You got many pics on the board?? Send me
> 
> a link if you do!
> 
> 2 yrs! That means I've got 18 months left....lmao


I must say, your avatar is most impressive and I really mean that.

Me, I am just a small fry and I have no pics on the forum. :beer:


----------



## pcuzz

Well if everything works out I hope the judges have a similar opinion???

Still got a yr I guess!!!

But thx for the compliment mate, appreciated and nice to hear!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning! How's it going pete?


----------



## BigDom86

howdy


----------



## Dsahna

Morning:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

wheres scott? im getting a poking later


----------



## d4ead

im here kinda


----------



## hackskii

pcuzz78 said:


> You got many pics on the board?? Send me
> 
> a link if you do!


Here is one when he was 45 years old:









I think he is natty here or something, I cant remember.


----------



## d4ead

Right all

Sorry for lack of posts and excuse this poor training update.

All will return to normal tomorrow.

Training

Shoulder press

Warm up

6 x 100

3 x 110

6 x 100

Lateral raises

8 x 82

8 x 91

8 x 91

Front raises

8 x 15

8 x 15

8 x 15

*will do 17.5 next week

Rope pulldowns

8 x 27kg

6 x 36kg

4 x 42kg

Tricep extension

6 x 81

6 x 91

4 x 91

Feel ****ty still not recovered from weekend, possibly coming down with somthing. Missed jab today did dom instead (and hurt his tender bum, poor baby)

Been busy at work as well.

Doing legs in morning.

Still feel sick, bloated, and mouth is constantly dry.


----------



## Dsahna

Get well soon bigman,welldone for getting to the gym when you werent feeling too well dead


----------



## pcuzz

Hello everyone!

Nice to see you posting again dead... Ffs your strong on shoulder press mate!

Sorry I missed the return greeting to everyone, think I had finished work by then.. Sorry bob...

How is everyone??


----------



## BigDom86

110kg shoulder press seated?  nice. my shoulders are weak pushing.


----------



## d4ead

I'm ok really, just can't shake this odd feeling.

Sure it will all be ok in the end 

Shoulder press was ****, I struggled like fuk on 110. Its normaly hard but okish.

Ill jab myself when I get home in the morning.

Hope you boys are ok, everyons very quite these days. Miss you all.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> I'm ok really, just can't shake this odd feeling.
> 
> Sure it will all be ok in the end
> 
> Shoulder press was ****, I struggled like fuk on 110. Its normaly hard but okish.
> 
> Ill jab myself when I get home in the morning.
> 
> Hope you boys are ok, everyons very quite these days. Miss you all.


aww i miss you too:laugh:

hows it going Dead???


----------



## d4ead

Yeh that shoulder press is from the front. Useing the smith machine. Counting the bar as 10kg. Probabaly not what you would consider full range, I stop about nose level.


----------



## BigDom86

you count bar as 10kg? lol i count it as 20kg  now my lifts are worse! yep i go to nose/chin level, any lower and it doesnt feel very nice on my joints


----------



## pcuzz

Quiet, only cause we've been waiting for you to return mate!

Did you mangae to get a little sleep earlier after work or were you emmmm:whistling:

110 is good. Must admit I always come down level with the tops of my shoulders! Gonna try nose height this week see if I can up my weight slightly!


----------



## pcuzz

I've never counted the bar as 10! Is what you think it is??? I can run it up and down on my index finger! Does this depend on the type of smith being used??


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> I've never counted the bar as 10! Is what you think it is??? I can run it up and down on my index finger! Does this depend on the type of smith being used??


Yes, some smith machine are counter balanced and are almost nothing, under 5 lbs for sure, others just run along a track so you have to add bar weight and what ever the weight is for the guide.

I had no idea working out had so much math involved...lol


----------



## pcuzz

Tell me about it!!!

Must admit though any lift I do, I never count the weight of the bar!!! It's my kind of bonus I guess!!!


----------



## winger

I am the exact opposite. I count the weight and dirt on the bar..he he he.

For instance, I just did 315 lbs for 14 reps on squats, no belt or wraps. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

I went to the efort of looking up the specs of the smith machine to find out the exact equivalant weight of the bar.


----------



## d4ead

Jesus pete so most of your life are 20kg better then what you claim? That's a lot of weight to ignor.

I looked up my smith machine online to find out the weight of the bar.

Hey ryko, nice of you to pop in.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Jesus pete so most of your life are 20kg better then what you claim? That's a lot of weight to ignor.
> 
> I looked up my smith machine online to find out the weight of the bar.
> 
> Hey ryko, nice of you to pop in.


I never even thought of doing that mate, good call!

I'll do it after training this morning!!!

But I don't think it's anywhere near 20kg on the smith I use!!


----------



## d4ead

Technogym smith machine bar is 10kg, just looked it up for you.

Apparently the typicle weight of an assisted smith bar is 16lb so barley 8kg.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Technogym smith machine bar is 10kg, just looked it up for you.
> 
> Apparently the typicle weight of an assisted smith bar is 16lb so barley 8kg.


Nice one dead.. Cheers for that mate!

Reps on way:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boys! How are we this morning? 110 shoulder press is very impressive, I'm struggling with 40kg dumbells:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

bigbob33 said:


> Morning boys! How are we this morning? 110 shoulder press is very impressive, I'm struggling with 40kg dumbells:lol:


Alright bob?

40k db's. Do you pick them up over your head alone or does someone pass tem to you???

40 blows me out the water! Well done mate:beer:


----------



## BigDom86

last time i shoulder pressed dumbells i struggled with 30kg! the mind boggles how people handle the dumbells


----------



## vsideboy

BigDom86 said:


> you count bar as 10kg? lol i count it as 20kg  now my lifts are worse! yep i go to nose/chin level, any lower and it doesnt feel very nice on my joints


yeah but Dom, deads on about lifting it UP to his nose haha. ah the good old 2 inch bar travel lol. sorry dead.

:thumb:

although saying that I saw a guy doing a pretty heavy looking squat once but he was only going up and down 1 inch, don't really see the point in that!


----------



## d4ead

i was ok on 45kg dumbells if they were passed but i struggled like mad to get them up.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*squat*

warm up

5 x 10kg

5 x 120kg pb

5 x 140kg pb

1 x 160kg pb

*zercher squats*

3 x 100kg

3 x 110kg

1 x 130kg pb

*extension*

8 x 118kg

6 x 118kg

6 x 118kg

*curls*

10 x 84kg

8 x 92kg

6 x 92kg

*calf raises*

10 x 140kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 140kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 6hrs

quality = good

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 7

quality = 5 6 7 had issues reaching orgasm

*emotional state*

wife = 

kids = 

sex = :cursing:

life = :innocent:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = 2 x chicken breast 3 baby new potatoes mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 2 = casein shake

meal 3 = chicken breast mixed veg half portion rice (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

felt a lot better today bloat has decreased over the day, but still feel a little dehydrated. drinking as much water as i can swallow.

workout was ok 

will inject test today..

off gym tomorrow, then 170 3x3 deads on friday.

I have the next 2 nights off work so diet will be off again and more exhaustion on teh way.


----------



## d4ead

squats in the post above; up to 140 were parallel (or as close as i could tell) the 160 was just short of parallel (i think i could have done it but i was scared if i went down i wouldn't get up again)


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Get 1or 2 people to spot you and go for it.


----------



## d4ead

unfortunatly most of the peeps in my gym would struggle to hold a 10kg plate rofl. Maybe 3 people.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> w*nks = x 7


dude, don't wear it out!!


----------



## d4ead

[email protected] 1 was a 1.5hr job as well.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> [email protected] 1 was a 1.5hr job as well.


 you need to use better porn site


----------



## d4ead

i like to hold on as long as i can then let it go it 1 glorious woosh. 8hr [email protected] have been known on nights off.


----------



## bigbob33

pcuzz78 said:


> Alright bob?
> 
> 40k db's. Do you pick them up over your head alone or does someone pass tem to you???
> 
> 40 blows me out the water! Well done mate:beer:


Yeah mate, I get one up myself and get someone to pass the other!

Great work with the squats dead mate:thumb: not far off the 200 now!


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome stuff dead,pbs all the way:thumb:good luck for fridays deads,mine are on saturday,following you now mate


----------



## IanStu

7 [email protected] there time in your day for anything else?


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Yeah mate, I get one up myself and get someone to pass the other!
> 
> Great work with the squats dead mate:thumb: not far off the 200 now!


thanks bob mate, knee hurt like fuk.



Dsahna said:


> Awesome stuff dead,pbs all the way:thumb:good luck for fridays deads,mine are on saturday,following you now mate


ill let you know how i get on 



IanStu said:


> 7 [email protected] there time in your day for anything else?


it does take a stupid amount of time  :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> thanks bob mate, knee hurt like fuk.
> 
> ill let you know how i get on
> 
> it does take a stupid amount of time  :thumbup1:


Maybe you could try sleeping instead of [email protected]? :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> 7 [email protected] there time in your day for anything else?


he didnt say duration of ****s... :lol: :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

WRT said:


> Maybe you could try sleeping instead of [email protected]? :lol:


yeah I think thats were your lack of sleep problems are coming from mate.


----------



## d4ead

im to horny to sleep, and to tired to [email protected] there for depriving me of 2 of the 3 things i live for. If the 3rd wasnt self pity id kill myself.


----------



## d4ead

bloatings gone, whoop. thanks letro.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> bloatings gone, whoop. thanks letro.


Morning Dead -- eeergggh letro lol - nasty sh1t, im using it at the mo as adex wasnt working on some gyno thats manafested itself, its good but it kills my sex drive dead within days

how things mate??


----------



## d4ead

how much you taking? my drive is still just as heavy


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> how much you taking? my drive is still just as heavy


im on a heavy dose as got a little sore lump as usaul under right nipple so using 2.5mgs ed till its gone but will taper off as soon as its gone, cant stand running it that high as i get all emotional and unstable otherwise lmao


----------



## ryoken

The only other side i get with letro wich i hate is dry sore joints wich can be a killer


----------



## vsideboy

ryoken said:


> cant stand running it that high as i get all emotional and unstable otherwise lmao


aw group hug required? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

AI'S make me emotional too:cursing:   :clap: :crying:stable


----------



## ryoken

vsideboy said:


> aw group hug required? :whistling:


definatly no group hug lol its more run to the hills hes going mad over someone stepping on the rose bed in the garden:lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha

yes they leave me more girly then anything.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> haha
> 
> yes they leave me more girly then anything.


watch your joint too mate as you said you were suffering a few injuries/ or soreness didnt you???

letro is a killer on the old joints i find im just starting some NPP so im hoping that helps out a bit as i start feel like a 90 year old after a while on letro:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Evening all!!!

Blimey people, just read the last two pages on this letro! Have to say fortunaltely never had to run it! Sounds like you dead and Ry suffer from sides quiet badly!!!

Ry, you mentioned your running NPP! What dose mate? Have you ever run this as a course? DB said he thought he gained better from this compared to deca alone?? I'm thinking of adding deca to my blast, Big has led me to believe 50 or 75mg pw woul be sufficient to help my right elbow!!!!

Anyone got any experience with these sort of doses of deca??


----------



## d4ead

not me mate


----------



## ryoken

pcuzz78 said:


> Evening all!!!
> 
> Blimey people, just read the last two pages on this letro! Have to say fortunaltely never had to run it! Sounds like you dead and Ry suffer from sides quiet badly!!!
> 
> Ry, you mentioned your running NPP! What dose mate? Have you ever run this as a course? DB said he thought he gained better from this compared to deca alone?? I'm thinking of adding deca to my blast, Big has led me to believe 50 or 75mg pw woul be sufficient to help my right elbow!!!!
> 
> Anyone got any experience with these sort of doses of deca??


unfortunatly mate this is my first time using NPP or deca for that matter and i have only just added it

i got a mix of 133mgs prop and 67mgs npp per ml (cant say lab name as its banned from discussion) was gonna use 3ml per week but i thought it was 100mgs prop 100mgs npp so gonna up it to 4ml per week so effectively 268mgs per week but im running it along side test/mast and theres about 4 weeks of tren left in my system -- just dropped the tren although im still tempted on keeping the tren going yet!!

main reason i wanted to use it tbh was for joint ache and see what its like:thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

How you doing dead?


----------



## pcuzz

ryoken said:


> unfortunatly mate this is my first time using NPP or deca for that matter and i have only just added it
> 
> i got a mix of 133mgs prop and 67mgs npp per ml (cant say lab name as its banned from discussion) was gonna use 3ml per week but i thought it was 100mgs prop 100mgs npp so gonna up it to 4ml per week so effectively 268mgs per week but im running it along side test/mast and theres about 4 weeks of tren left in my system -- just dropped the tren although im still tempted on keeping the tren going yet!!
> 
> main reason i wanted to use it tbh was for joint ache and see what its like:thumbup1:


Interesting! But don't think it's a good idea to run tren and deca together!! The compounds are similar and you already said about shutdown

from letro let alone doing tren and npp or deca together!!!

Ime that's why tren is run complete cycle or at the end right??


----------



## ryoken

pcuzz78 said:


> Interesting! But don't think it's a good idea to run tren and deca together!! The compounds are similar and you already said about shutdown
> 
> from letro let alone doing tren and npp or deca together!!!
> 
> Ime that's why tren is run complete cycle or at the end right??


apart from the hcg keeping my nads there i have been shut down for best part of a year now lol cruise blasting (not that its a proud thing just my choice tbh as got all the kiddies i want for now so decided to up the game a bit)

its one of those things i want to try tbh and im not on a heavy blast lol, tren and deca together has always been taboo but its been done by many and liked too!!

here my current blast and as you can see nowt heavy

test 800mgs

tren 400mgs

mast 400mgs

add the npp 268mgs

so as you can see im not even topping 2 g its 1868 mgs per week wich is light well it is compared to my previous blast although that was silly imo!

like i say i have stopped the tren shots at the mo but might keep them going for a bit and best thing is if i get sh1t sides i can just drop the npp and it will clear in days 

sorry for the hijack dead mate


----------



## jamie seagia

hi dead sorry havent been around much my jornal should explain thanks for the love guys cya soon jamie


----------



## pcuzz

Mate, no just interesting for me to see how you get on!! Plus as you say your using npp so wonder how much of a difference this will make!!

You don't have a journal do you ry??

Keep me posted matey on how your getting on pls!!!

Welcome back jamie!


----------



## bigbob33

Tbh mate, I didn't have any bad sides running tren and deca together although they were both fairly low dose!


----------



## ryoken

pcuzz78 said:


> Mate, no just interesting for me to see how you get on!! Plus as you say your using npp so wonder how much of a difference this will make!!
> 
> You don't have a journal do you ry??
> 
> Keep me posted matey on how your getting on pls!!!
> 
> Welcome back jamie!


dont have one at the mo mate as i have long spells where im not on here and its more a case of cant keep one up but i can keep you updated thats no problem :thumb:

sorry if my post sounded like a rant lol i was getting it in the ear from the missis about putting the nipper to bed so typed it quick lol:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Tbh mate, I didn't have any bad sides running tren and deca together although they were both fairly low dose!


would you say they went well together Bob??


----------



## bigbob33

ryoken said:


> would you say they went well together Bob??


Personaly I felt good on that combo strenth was up and no joint pain so for me it was all good! I want to try tren and mast at some point as well, I've heard great things about that combo!


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Personaly I felt good on that combo strenth was up and no joint pain so for me it was all good! I want to try tren and mast at some point as well, I've heard great things about that combo!


thats good to hear Bob as i do really want to keep the tren going

I love mast tbh have run it with test and eq aswell, its great for hardness, vascularity and sex drive plus keeps my overall mood up i find -- definatly complements a test/tren cycle imo:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

fanx bud


----------



## pcuzz

ryoken said:


> thats good to hear Bob as i do really want to keep the tren going
> 
> I love mast tbh have run it with test and eq aswell, its great for hardness, vascularity and sex drive plus keeps my overall mood up i find -- definatly complements a test/tren cycle imo:thumbup1:


My last blast was test tren mast! Lived it.. But to be honest I'm not going to run mast this time until the last 4/6 weeks but nor alongside tren! Maybe 500 pw, just with test! I wonder how neccesary it really it all the way through a

cycle? It has cutting properties so feel using it whilst trying to bulk could be a waste for MY DESIRES!!

I'll let you all know in 12 weeks when I start!!


----------



## pcuzz

ryoken said:


> thats good to hear Bob as i do really want to keep the tren going
> 
> I love mast tbh have run it with test and eq aswell, its great for hardness, vascularity and sex drive plus keeps my overall mood up i find -- definatly complements a test/tren cycle imo:thumbup1:


My last blast was test tren mast! Lived it.. But to be honest I'm not going to run mast this time until the last 4/6 weeks but nor alongside tren! Maybe 500 pw, just with test! I wonder how neccesary it really it all the way through a

cycle? It has cutting properties so feel using it whilst trying to bulk could be a waste for MY DESIRES!!

I'll let you all know in 12 weeks when I start!!

ROB what doses of tren an deca were you running on??


----------



## d4ead

hey jamie welcome back buddy, ill read your journal in a sec. but know we all missed ya.

now a question (and im sure it will make me sound really stupid)

i use tri test 400 this is recorded as (test e 120, test cyp 120, test deca 160)

is this deca the same as the deca your referring to, or something totally different.

should i really record my test intake as all these separately or is it fine just to say 1g of test.

test e = 300

test cyp = 300

test deca = 400

tren = 500

mast = 600

dbol = 350

total = 2450


----------



## pcuzz

Different matey!!


----------



## d4ead

thats ok then


----------



## bigbob33

Deca= nadrolone decanate/deca durabolin


----------



## pcuzz

Testosterone Decanoate is what you have there mate!!

Not nandrolone....


----------



## pcuzz

IMO test is test.. Test when I refer to it is all long esthers, if I say test prop! Well we all know... Still test though right!!!!

Oats is oats!!!

I lve this thread


----------



## d4ead

yeh thats what i assumed it was just the shorted name that made me want to ask the question. thanks guys.

ive never used deca, so i have no opinion on it. (hehe at least i was pretty sure i hadn't)


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> IMO test is test.. Test when I refer to it is all long esthers, if I say test prop! Well we all know... Still test though right!!!!
> 
> Oats is oats!!!
> 
> I lve this thread


yes that was my opinion hence me always just saying 1g test rather then bothering to split in. I was just wondering if anyone would find the split down interesting or usefull but i doubt it.

that said id never added it all up before nearly 2.5g eekk


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> hey jamie welcome back buddy, ill read your journal in a sec. but know we all missed ya.
> 
> now a question (and im sure it will make me sound really stupid)
> 
> i use tri test 400 this is recorded as (test e 120, test cyp 120, test deca 160)
> 
> is this deca the same as the deca your referring to, or something totally different.
> 
> should i really record my test intake as all these separately or is it fine just to say 1g of test.
> 
> test e = 300
> 
> test cyp = 300
> 
> test deca = 400
> 
> tren = 500
> 
> mast = 600
> 
> dbol = 350
> 
> total = 2450


as pcuzz78 said mate its test decanoate wich is just test with the decanoate ester, so just say 1 grm test Dead

looks like a nice cycle to me mate (hate dbol though prefer oxy)

are you cutting mate or bulking?? or just lean bulking (building whilst losing some fat) only reason i was asking is i would chuck some T3 in at 50mgs ed as it helps with protein sythasis (spelling) and keeps me relatively lean i find


----------



## pcuzz

Yeah nice cycle dead! Hope you enjoy the mast! Em sorry I mean I know you will enjoy the mast!!!

Never done 2.5 in one week I must admit! Never reallythought I needed to! Yet!!!


----------



## pcuzz

I ain't done deca yet myself either dead! As I said though I may introduce 75mg pw to help with my elbows!!!


----------



## Joshua

130Kg on a ZSquat you cnut!!! I thought you were suppose to build up gradually, at this rate you are going to be beating the pants off me :cursing: :lol:

Seriously though, great going. Those are after those big loads on the back squats too. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> as pcuzz78 said mate its test decanoate wich is just test with the decanoate ester, so just say 1 grm test Dead
> 
> looks like a nice cycle to me mate (hate dbol though prefer oxy)
> 
> are you cutting mate or bulking?? or just lean bulking (building whilst losing some fat) only reason i was asking is i would chuck some T3 in at 50mgs ed as it helps with protein sythasis (spelling) and keeps me relatively lean i find


yes it was ordered but didnt arrive, will be in next package.



Joshua said:


> 130Kg on a ZSquat you cnut!!! I thought you were suppose to build up gradually, at this rate you are going to be beating the pants off me :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, great going. Those are after those big loads on the back squats too. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


thanks a lot josh mate, i know im way off what i should be still, but at least im improving.


----------



## d4ead

170 3x3

*BOOM*


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*deads*

warm up

3 x 170kg

3 x 170kg

3 x 170kg

*rows*

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 100kg

*vgrip pull downs*

8 x 86kg

4 x 100kg

5 x 106kg

*ez bar curls*

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

*preacher curls*

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 4hrs

quality = ok

sex = x 1

quality = sh1t

w*nks = x 3

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = ?

kids = :tongue:

sex = ?

life = :innocent:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 3 = chicken breast rice mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 3 = chicken breast rice mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake + creatine

*other notes*

ok used a belt for deads today, still not gone the strap route yet though. They felt heavy but i was reasonably comfortable considering.

it had been pointed out that what i considered full range on my bicep movements was in fact short. So i did some very slow and very full motion and found them agony on very little girl weight. Felt very much like i was stretching my tendons.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro!

170 3x3 that's the good stuff mate:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

thanks bob mate, well im still in-line with what dan said i had to do. fingers crossed for the big 200 next week.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone you fcuking strong **** :lol:

The pressure is on!!!


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> thanks bob mate, well im still in-line with what dan said i had to do. fingers crossed for the big 200 next week.


your do it Dead, its alot to do with mind aswell as muscle ime, keep positive and go for it

ark at me i could be a guru:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

nice one told you it would be done. the 200 is a definite, just get in the mindset! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## vsideboy

doh, I'm lost with all this chemical talk, I'll come back when you guys have finished, laters.


----------



## d4ead

only dead lift talk today mate  the chemical stuff was finished yesterday.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah, ashamedly I couldn't be bothered to read the last page, sorry bud.

nice lifts there though mate


----------



## Cheese

My last jab Monday :no:

Priced up my pct earlier :no:

All in all :no:

Hows you doing anyway dead?


----------



## d4ead

im ok cheesey mate, looking forward to meeting dan next week, and pete and hopefully ian if he ever bothers to answer my pms.


----------



## Dsahna

It will be grand bigman:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> hey jamie welcome back buddy, ill read your journal in a sec. but know we all missed ya.
> 
> now a question (and im sure it will make me sound really stupid)
> 
> i use tri test 400 this is recorded as (test e 120, test cyp 120, test deca 160)
> 
> is this deca the same as the deca your referring to, or something totally different.
> 
> should i really record my test intake as all these separately or is it fine just to say 1g of test.
> 
> test e = 300
> 
> test cyp = 300
> 
> test deca = 400
> 
> tren = 500
> 
> mast = 600
> 
> dbol = 350
> 
> total = 2450


Is this what you are taking in one week?

If so are you running an AI?


----------



## pcuzz

Hey Dead.. Everyone!

Strong lifts there mate! Was trying to contact you mate last night, were you off??


----------



## Cheese

Pete and Ian going up to Newcastle as well or you stopping off in the midlands?


----------



## pcuzz

What's this about cheese? Deads trip???


----------



## d4ead

Stopping off on route mate.


----------



## Guest

Come seee meee


----------



## d4ead

Were bouts are you dan junior?


----------



## Dsahna

20 miles or near enough away from me bigman


----------



## ryoken

Im super close to you all only 5 mins up the road :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

And me...


----------



## Dsahna

As if,im not even from earth ffs:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> As if,im not even from earth ffs:lol:


funny you say that Dan -- i was shopping (errghh eeekkk ffs shopping = [email protected] ) yesterday with the missis at tesco's and wearing my training vest and felt like an alien as i got looked and leered at by all the obese members of the public lol, i wasnt paying much attention till the missis said you do realise every fatty in here is throwing you filthy looks, i felt like a proper outcast lol!!

is it just me or are people getting fatter and fatter, i see what must have been a 5 year old nipper and he could have crushed my nipper like a sumo lol i was carrying my nipper round and the little fat lad perks up to his dad and says " can you pick me up and carry me like that?" his dad just kept ignoring him, i was thinking at least tell him you cant or something not just ignore the poor little chubby fella:lol: :lol:

sorry i do go on sometimes but its something i have noticed for a while now that adults and children are getting fatter, im quite proud of the fact that my nipper is one of the skinny boys at school (i used to be the fat kid so decided i wouldnt let it happen to mine)


----------



## Dsahna

JELOUSY:thumb:take it as a compliment rick,70% of people are fat these days mate!!

"LOOK AT THAT STEDHEAD IN THE VEST,HORRID!!!:lol:OH LOOK DARLING,12 PACK OF PIES,BUY 1 GET 1 FREE":bounce:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> JELOUSY:thumb:take it as a compliment rick,70% of people are fat these days mate!!
> 
> "LOOK AT THAT STEDHEAD IN THE VEST,HORRID!!!:lol:OH LOOK DARLING,*12 PACK OF PIES,BUY 1 GET 1 FREE*":bounce:


fpmsl thats made me chuckle big style mainly cause its probably exactly what they were saying as that was the busiest isle the pie isle:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Thing is,i had pie lastnight for teaand supper:devil2:

Hardly ever have the food variety of pie though:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Thing is,i had pie lastnight for teaand supper:devil2:
> 
> Hardly ever have the food variety of pie though:lol:


in all fairness i love a bit of steak pie now and then:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

I did have pie for supper,the cardio variety to burn the pie off

Sorry for the spam dead:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> I did have pie for supper,the cardio variety to burn the pie off
> 
> Sorry for the spam dead:lol:


theres no spam in here (i like spam and mayo sandwiches pmsl) it was all strict bulking diet talk :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Guys would be happy to stop in and meet any of you. But need to get semi organised.

If you seriously want to meet up please pm me your number and adress. (Or let me know where you want to meet)

Ill be traveling up the m1 from london all the way to scotland (or as good as) and back again.

Outward journay will be on Wednesday and ill be returning on the Saturday. If your close to the m1, and want to meet up just give me a shout.

Ian, I think pete is coming to meet me, I believe your prety close to him, may be easyer for you two to travel together if you wish.

If anyone want my number again just give me a shout.

* in unrelated news ived ordered a pet house pig, he will be named pork chop, and should be in our little family in a few weeks. Fingers crossed he's smart and don't take too long to house trane.


----------



## WRT

A pig? :lol: Where you off to in Scotland? If I'm not busy might meet you


----------



## hackskii

I'd meet you but I am a bit far.....lol

for the pig, I hear they are smarter than dogs, I hear they make awesome pets.


----------



## d4ead

Yeh the little fellah should be fun.

Not quite scotland tom mate but close. Just above newcastle.

Would love to meet ya, is your phone working yet?


----------



## Dsahna

Closing in now dead:thumb:im doing the 170x3 today,what day do you reckon you'll be coming,just so i can shuffle my workouts around mate

Jesus,ill need to get some magners in:lolEAR!!!


----------



## IanStu

Have I sliped into a different dimension....I could swear I saw D4ead say he was gonna get a house pig......damm I realy gotta give up drinking


----------



## Dsahna

The man is fcuking insane:lol::lol:bacon sandwiches this morning methinks,fetch me afew rashers when you come up dead,a fivers worth should do it mate!!  

Naa seriously,they are meant to be great pets dead:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Morning Lads! Feeling better now - piggy flu's fleeing..!

Is it a miniature breed of pig, Scott? Do you realize how huge ordinary pigs grow? Then they eventually have to go the great pigsty in the sky to become pork chops! Then children miserable...


----------



## d4ead

yeh pat its a micro pig, 14 - 18inches, and awwww bless hes a spotty one.

i couldn't decide whether to call him 'breakfast' or 'pork chop' the kids decided pork chop.

dan Friday night mate 4pm  be there or er dont be home i guess.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Have I sliped into a different dimension....I could swear I saw D4ead say he was gonna get a house pig......damm I realy gotta give up drinking


ian mate i still want to meet ya if you can find 30 mins in your busy home schedule....


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> yeh pat its a micro pig, 14 - 18inches, and awwww bless hes a spotty one.
> 
> i couldn't decide whether to call him 'breakfast' or 'pork chop' the kids decided pork chop.
> 
> ...


Lovely! Pigs are soooo intelligent - I grew up with many - the moreso when they're house pigs and you talk to them and interact with them. They do unnerving, knowing, questioning eye contact... 

You have to keep an eye on their health - they're curiously not as robust as cats and dogs.


----------



## d4ead

fingers crossed our little fellah will be all healthy. he will certainly be spoilt for attention.


----------



## bigbob33

I love pigs mate! Great idea for a pet, but I bet you'll get some funny looks taking it for a walk:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

hope this pig is coming soon  ill help you train him up. see you on tuesday buddy and we will discuss pork chop properly then


----------



## hackskii

Yes pat, I think they are called pot bellied pigs.

I actually want one or I want a cat once all the dogs die off.

I have a rat, a mouse, a hamster, 3 small poodles, and a lab that will tear the hell out of all of the above...lol

Hense the reason for a pig....lol


----------



## hackskii

I was checking out some pigs at the fair not long ago and to be honest they feel very strong with hard dense muscles.


----------



## WRT

Purple Aki, is that you? :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> Yes pat, I think they are called pot bellied pigs.
> 
> I actually want one or I want a cat once all the dogs die off.
> 
> I have a rat, a mouse, a hamster, 3 small poodles, and a lab that will tear the hell out of all of the above...lol
> 
> Hense the reason for a pig....lol


Hmmm... I'm afraid pigs isn't easy! They're so intelligent. :laugh:

We have pot-bellied asian pigs here too, but IIRC the spotted ones are miniature breeds from national domestic breeds and wild boar, and particularly shrewd..!

Labs need lots of corrective tapping with noisy rolled-up newspapers when they're pups.


----------



## bigbob33

I've got an uncontrolable American bulldog! She really doesn't pay any attention, and pulls like a train when we go for walks, anybody know where you can get breed specific head harnesses?


----------



## pcuzz

hackskii said:


> Is this what you are taking in one week?
> 
> If so are you running an AI?


out if interest dead and Scott, did I miss the outcome of this topic? Sorry if I did!!

And of course good evening all!!


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> out if interest dead and Scott, did I miss the outcome of this topic? Sorry if I did!!
> 
> And of course good evening all!!


Bump, nice job on the 170 for three sets of three big Scotty! :beer:


----------



## pcuzz

winger said:


> Bump, nice job on the 170 for three sets of three big Scotty! :beer:


He's playing hide and seek again!!

He's chatting on yahoo no probs??

How's winger?


----------



## winger

pcuzz78 said:


> He's playing hide and seek again!!
> 
> He's chatting on yahoo no probs??
> 
> How's winger?


winger is good, I just got back from the river for a chili cook off.

I havn't been to my rive home in about 4 months so it was more of a honey do kind of thing..lol

Three golf carts, two jet skis all of which need attending, not to mention the workout around the house..lol

Life is good though, many holidays a coming... :beer:

How you doing cuzz?


----------



## pcuzz

winger said:


> winger is good, I just got back from the river for a chili cook off.
> 
> I havn't been to my rive home in about 4 months so it was more of a honey do kind of thing..lol
> 
> Three golf carts, two jet skis all of which need attending, not to mention the workout around the house..lol
> 
> Life is good though, many holidays a coming... :beer:
> 
> How you doing cuzz?


Yeah cuzz (PM'd you) is fine mate thx! Sounds like some place you have out there! So you got two properties then? Lol I can only dream!! But well done man, sure you deserve them!!

I'm hoping to make my millions from the time I'm 35 as a plumber!! Lmao, who knows? I'm studying now whilst working! Got to try right!!!

But if you need a caretaker, cheap ofcourse let me know:beer:


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Is this what you are taking in one week?
> 
> If so are you running an AI?


Yes that's per week

And yes I'm taking 0.25ml lectro per day


----------



## d4ead

I don't put my eggs in 1 basket I'm hoping to make my millions from either the lottery, premium bonds, or a rich relative I don't know I've got leaving everything to me.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> I don't put my eggs in 1 basket I'm hoping to make my millions from either the lottery, premium bonds, or a rich relative I don't know I've got leaving everything to me.


Never thought of the relative thing!!!


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> I don't put my eggs in 1 basket I'm hoping to make my millions from either the lottery, premium bonds, or a rich relative I don't know I've got leaving everything to me.


Thought about it! Lottery it is!!! :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning

I'll go for the lottery! I'm sure I haven't got ant rich relatives.....


----------



## BigDom86

get derren brown to win the lottery for you


----------



## d4ead

well todays workout was a pile of poo


----------



## Cheese

Morning to you too mate.

What went wrong?


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> well todays workout was a pile of poo


aw no.

we've all been there bud, chin up.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*decline*

warmup

8 x 110kg

8 x 120kg

1.25 x 130 FAIL

*bench*

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

2.25 x 120kg FAIL

*incline*

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

*incline dumbbell flys*

8 x 12.5kg

5 x 17.5kg

5 x 20kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 4hrs

quality = shocking

sex = x 0

quality = sh1t

w*nks = x 2

quality = yeh ok

*emotional state*

wife = 

kids = 

sex = :cool2:

life = :innocent:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

meal 2 = beef new potatoes mixed veg (pectin omega3 primrose)

meal 3 = casein shake

meal 4 = steak mice mixed veg rice (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 5 = steak mice mixed veg rice (pectin omega3 primrose) and an apple

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake + creatine

*other notes*

felt great to start with but something went in my triceps right close to my elbows and just didnt have anything left to give after my first failure on decline bench.

Dont think ive damaged anything feel ok now. Probably just being a total poof, i dunno.

haks ive had a sicky bad acid type thing going on for over a week now, any ideas?? :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86

8 x120kg on decline? why is that a fail?


----------



## d4ead

that bit was good it was when my triceps went ping trying for the 130's that the word fail kicks in rofl, cos it fuked up the rest of my workout.

*oddest thing right at the bottom of the triceps just above the elbow almost found it difficult to let go of the bar cos my arms were kinda locked into place.


----------



## BigDom86

yep ive had the same. is there bruising above the elbow at the botom of the tricep? i got a very big bruise once out of nowhere and couldnt extend my arm.


----------



## M_at

Don't get too down on yourself mate - I'd call that a bloody good workout if it were mine right now.


----------



## d4ead

thanks matt the kind words are appreciated.

It was just that i knew i had so much more to give then i ended up being able too.


----------



## Cheese

I took one of my best mates to the gym with me on Saturday, almost made him throw up. He went to the toilet and splashed water on his face, swallowed hard and the sick went away.

I'll get him tomorrow and if not definately on Thursdays leg session.

He's been using the gym on and (mainly) off for years but i'm trying to give his training a new lease of life.... time will tell.

I recon he could be massive but he hasn't got the passion for it so his diet will never be where it should be.


----------



## d4ead

haha nice story


----------



## pcuzz

M_at said:


> Don't get too down on yourself mate - I'd call that a bloody good workout if it were mine right now.


I'm with you here Matt!

If that was my workout personally of be very happy!!

Don't beat yourself up mate! At least you made it! My g never even fooling opened!!! :cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> swallowed hard and the sick went away.


Id not share this with your close friends Cheese..... :lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Id not share this with your close friends Cheese..... :lol:


That is some damn good advice!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead


----------



## Cheese

hackskii said:


> I love penis :lol:


 :innocent:

Less of the selective quoting. :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> I love MASSIVE penis


 :lol:

Its ok bro, what you do in the privacy of your home is nothing for me to say anything about.

So, did it take you long to get used to the endowed ones? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

update,

went to gym this morning didnt do anything worth recording but at least i got there.

I leave to see the dans, and pete in the morning. I think my mind was more on my trip then my workout to be honest.

Just did some bicep work and 3 sets of light squats


----------



## Dsahna

Looking forward to meeting me that much buddy:wub:ha ha

What day are you coming here dead?


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck with the trip mate, give the boys a kiss from me:lol:


----------



## d4ead

ello reps are back  :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

lmfao i just saw that/. hmmmmmm


----------



## IanStu

dead mate when exactly is this trip of yours....and how close are you coming to Tamworth....it all seems a bit vague......I think your head has been turned by the iminent arrival of a pig and the return of the reps...its all to much to cope with


----------



## Cheese

He'd travel to the ends of the earth to see you Ian as long as you rep him accordingly

:lol:


----------



## vsideboy

I just read that Paris Hilton has got a pet pig too, you trying to get into the upper classes d4ead mate?


----------



## winger

vsideboy said:


> I just read that Paris Hilton has got a pet pig too, you trying to get into the upper classes d4ead mate?


How cute.


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds like it :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning geezer:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

hes in newcastle somewhere!


----------



## Dsahna

Hes tied to my bed getting a right good ramming anytime i so desire domgood times mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

ewwwww. ive seen his ass, its not a pretty site


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hes tied to my bed getting a right good ramming anytime i so desire domgood times mate:thumbup1:


now I'm just jealous :cursing: :lol:


----------



## winger

IanStu said:


> now I'm just jealous :cursing: :lol:


Me too!


----------



## Dsahna

Dead has a great butt,bit slack now mind,still worth a bang though


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Dead has a great butt,bit slack now mind,still worth a bang though


I'll take your word for it :w00t:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:


----------



## d4ead

200 x 1 barley, I basicaly shat myself and droped the weight through dans floor.

Dan made it look super easy and did 3.


----------



## winger

Good job Dan and Scotty, that's a lot of weight.


----------



## BigDom86

yep the big 200. onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## M_at

So you're as strong as me now then...


----------



## d4ead

Thanks wingman 

Dan says thanks too, but its his turn to be tied to the bed.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks matt, but not as cute...

Thanks dom mate 180 3x3 next week


----------



## hackskii

Hey gramps, just checking in on you old man...


----------



## d4ead

Cof cof id like to point out the rep system is back online.

And thus far my 200kg reps are 0 come on people its a benchmark.


----------



## hackskii

Gramps you gotta do betta than dat.

Penis pics and you get reps for life grandpa.......lol

I ain't gay and this is a bodybuilding site.

I will rep you from home.

iPhone is hard to rep.


----------



## d4ead

no training now for weekend back to normal system monday...

mon chest + bicep

tue legs

wed off

thu shoulders

fri back + tricep


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Gramps you gotta do betta than dat.
> 
> Penis pics and you get reps for life grandpa.......lol
> 
> I ain't gay and this is a bodybuilding site.
> 
> I will rep you from home.
> 
> iPhone is hard to rep.


more penis pics?? the ones i sent you already not good enough??

thanks for teh reps mate


----------



## BigDom86

traps?


----------



## pcuzz

hackskii said:


> Gramps you gotta do betta than dat.
> 
> Penis pics and you get reps for life grandpa.......lol
> 
> I ain't gay and this is a bodybuilding site.
> 
> I will rep you from home.
> 
> iPhone is hard to rep.


Scott. Reps from iPhone is easy!

In the comments bar, hold your finger until the copy caption appears and type your comment!

Admittedly setimes they are a little tempramental but 9/10 it works buddy!!!


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> traps?


Deadlifts bigman


----------



## pcuzz

Why have some people got a little green box under their avi's???

Mines all empty???


----------



## Dsahna

Deads a shameless rep whore,hes got a box:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

i have no reps left!!!

what does that mean except check your user cp!!


----------



## pcuzz

off to work now all!!

catch you later! your all very lucky to be on the last two pages of this thread! thats all i can say!!!x


----------



## Dsahna

Dont work to hard mind pete,catch you later buddy


----------



## BigDom86

i might start deadlifting again at christmas if i can be bothered, i want to join the club :<


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> i might start deadlifting again at christmas if i can be bothered, i want to join the club :<


Great idea dom,i used to friggin hate deadlifting but now i love it mate:thumb:my back feels much more solid,even doing everyday things


----------



## hackskii

pcuzz78 said:


> Scott. Reps from iPhone is easy!
> 
> In the comments bar, hold your finger until the copy caption appears and type your comment!
> 
> Admittedly setimes they are a little tempramental but 9/10 it works buddy!!!


Just did it to yours.....lol

Click on userCP and see if it works.


----------



## pcuzz

hackskii said:


> Just did it to yours.....lol
> 
> Click on userCP and see if it works.


Yeah, got that mate thx!!! Did I teach you something there Mr Guru???


----------



## hackskii

pcuzz78 said:


> Yeah, got that mate thx!!! Did I teach you something there Mr Guru???


You did teach me something.

I could rep people but not comment.

I was at the bar when I tried it yesterday.

Wife blew a freaking head gasket this morning when I asked her about a charge on the credit card.

Next thing she is moving, I am an asshole and the shit hit the fan.

Strange, the product came almost a month ago and all I asked her is how come she cant tell me when there are charges on the card.

Then I spend too much money at the bar, and bla bla bla.

Funny, her little poodle costed me $540.00 last month, along with our daughters tutor for $400.00, her storage bill was $300.00 (for a bunch of stuff), among other stuff.

That is over 12 hundred bucks and I dont mind the tutor even though she is home all day and can do it when I am at work. :whistling:

When I bitch about money she gets upset and brings up the bar, which I spend about 12 bucks a day there.

But I do work and work overtime, she does not.

Man, I was so close to kicking her to the curb and let her fend for herself.

The courts would award her some money, but not anywhere what she gets right now.

Funny how they think, leaving me would only allow me to have more money and more sex.

Yah, more work around the house but hell, who cares when I am the only one living here?

Man, when those emotions fall, her sense of common sense gets shortcutted.

For what in the name of punishment?

Wow, if that aint shooting yourself in the foot, I dont know.


----------



## d4ead

Welcome to married life mate, soon you will be like me and just wish each day that you could die in a car crash on the way to work so you don't have to put up with it all again tomorrow.

Every now and again though god chucks you a bone and reminds you why you like being alive.


----------



## BigDom86

like deadlifting 200kg?  reason to live i think


----------



## pcuzz

Off topic people!

I know there was a thread on these a week or so ago, but wondered if anyone here has used them? Versa grips???


----------



## Dsahna

Evening dead:thumb:


----------



## winger

I like the off topic stuff better.

Sorry to hear about that Hackinspank.


----------



## pcuzz

Afternoon winger (for you at least) how you doing?

Do you happen to be familiar with versa grips? They were designed your side of the water right!!!

I've got crap grip, but on a happy note that's what's letting me down and not my strengh!!


----------



## pcuzz

Hacks....

That's story is a little disturbing man.... Everything ok??


----------



## winger

Those versa gripps look pretty cool. I have never seen them before. I just have leather straps.


----------



## pcuzz

Yeah, got straps..

Still struggle??? And as Xmas is on the way think I know what I would like!!!

But yeah, they do look like a great idea!!!

For those who are not familiar

http://www.versagripps.com/?area=VersaGripps


----------



## hackskii

pcuzz78 said:


> Hacks....
> 
> That's story is a little disturbing man.... Everything ok??


Better today, but not after some depression and anxiety.

I didnt get much sleep at all either thinking about this last night.

Then it hit me, worrying wont help anything, so I jerked off and fell back to sleep after about 3 hours tossing and turning and getting upset.

Today I have been teasing her some, but I have made the decision to put some of my money from savings into the credit card to help me save that money on interest. :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86

thanks for the big roast  chicken and lamb what a lucky guy i am


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Better today, but not after some depression and anxiety.
> 
> I didnt get much sleep at all either thinking about this last night.
> 
> Then it hit me, worrying wont help anything, so I jerked off and fell back to sleep after about 3 hours tossing and turning and getting upset.
> 
> Today I have been teasing her some, but I have made the decision to put some of my money from savings into the credit card to help me save that money on interest. :cursing:


Nice journal Hackskii..lol


----------



## d4ead

Yeh you should update it more hacks...

Dom, any time mate.. sorry if I over fed you.

Wingman thanks for the reps

Pete see you soon mate.


----------



## pcuzz

Yehey, the journal is back up and running is it?

What's this about a roast then? How was it Dom? I've also been promised one in the future and I am certainly gonna take him up on it!!

Scott, pleased all is well(ish) now! Journal great, but I do like deads touch how he does refer to quality of ****s where as yours drew a blank there which was slightly dissapointing!!

Winger! Afternoon!!!

So training tomorrow then dead?


----------



## d4ead

did chest and bicep details to follow soon.


----------



## d4ead

ok boys abre with me here as ive only had about 6 hours sleep in the last 65.

training

incline bench

warm up

8 x 110

6 x 120

3 x 130

flat bench

8 x 110

6 x 120

4 x 130

incline flys

8 x 17.5kg

6 x 20kg

6 x 20kg

barbell curls

10 x 15kg

10 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg + 10 x 15kg

relaxation

:thumb: :whistling:

:innocent:


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> ok boys abre with me here as ive only had about 6 hours sleep in the last 65.
> 
> relaxation
> 
> :thumb: :whistling:
> 
> :innocent:


Too much fun with Dan? :lol:

Nice chest workout for someone operating on caffeine.


----------



## BigDom86

incline bench 130kg  damn thats a bit weight to be pressing freeweight. dont know how you do it on so little sleep. did you even get any yday after i left?


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout dead me ol son:thumb:seeing them weights on the up and up,get some kip though,before you die ffs:lol:

Ps got a sore ass mate:clap:


----------



## BigDom86

Dsahna said:


> Great workout dead me ol son:thumb:seeing them weights on the up and up,get some kip though,before you die ffs:lol:
> 
> *Ps got a sore ass mate* :clap:


welcome to the club:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Too much fun with Dan? :lol:
> 
> Nice chest workout for someone operating on caffeine.


thanks matt mate



BigDom86 said:


> incline bench 130kg  damn thats a bit weight to be pressing freeweight. dont know how you do it on so little sleep. did you even get any yday after i left?


no i didnt, but i did at least lie down and try



Dsahna said:


> Great workout dead me ol son:thumb:seeing them weights on the up and up,get some kip though,before you die ffs:lol:
> 
> Ps got a sore ass mate:clap:


and i want you again already


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> welcome to the club:thumb:


you know what we have is special dom mate...


----------



## BigDom86

LOL


----------



## winger

Scott is like chineese food, once you have sex with him you want more in 20 minutes.


----------



## WRT

Is that from experience winger?


----------



## Dsahna

Unfortunately its true,he lives at the other end of the country though,poor wingman has to fly halfway across the globe for his necrophile high


----------



## Cheese

Right I sid i would get the before and after pictures sorted so here the afters and there's a link to the befores.

I don't feel any bigger but the scales say i've added 6kg/13lbs, i'm definately fvckin paler... i need some sun bed sessions.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/58919-d4eads-man-2-monster-thread-44.html


----------



## Dsahna

Err cheese,you are loads bigger and leaner than before,thats amazing progress mate:eek:

I cant pick a bodypart that stands out as theres more mass everywhere,keep fcuking doing what your doing!!!!


----------



## asl

Hi Mate. How's things? Sorry haven't been on here for a while. Been flat out busy renovating the property up t'north. Tenants move in next monday so should be back daan south full time soon. Must sort planet 51 out, you around on saturday?


----------



## winger

d4ead has the best community journal ever...lol

Cheese, you look nice and lean and sorta look like Jean Claude van dam, you bastard.


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> d4ead has the best community journal ever...lol
> 
> Cheese, you look nice and lean and sorta look like Jean Claude van dam, you bastard.


Hahaha... my mates have called me Van Dam for a few years.

We were in Gran Canaria last year and as we walked past one of the bars and a touts shouted "eh, Van Dam come and drink in here, two for one,free shots" naturally my mates though it was hilarious. 

Cheers Dan means alot mate.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese you look bigger and more cut than before, that cycle definitely did something, what did you use?


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> Cheese you look bigger and more cut than before, that cycle definitely did something, what did you use?


Listed it on sperm for you bud.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Listed it on sperm for you bud.


 Cheers Cheese just checked it out.


----------



## bigbob33

Some very good lean gain cheese mate, as dan said no real lacking body parts or imbalances! Good work mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Right I sid i would get the before and after pictures sorted so here the afters and there's a link to the befores.
> 
> I don't feel any bigger but the scales say i've added 6kg/13lbs, i'm definately fvckin paler... i need some sun bed sessions.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/58919-d4eads-man-2-monster-thread-44.html


wow my little cheesey watsit...very noticable improvement....you're obviously doing something right...not only do you have abbs but you have the audacity to flaunt them in our faces...you're a bad, bad boy :lol:


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> d4ead has the best community journal ever...lol
> 
> Cheese, you look nice and lean and sorta look like Jean Claude van dam, you bastard.


yeh move over joe mate, your time is done...

ps cheese marry me. :wub:


----------



## Cheese

Hahaha, i read that as move over joe... cheese is here lmfao.

Re-read it and thought "oh, nevermind" :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

dead..

hows things mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> Hahaha, i read that as move over joe... cheese is here lmfao.
> 
> Re-read it and thought "oh, nevermind" :lol:


:lol:thats how it came across to me mate ha ha


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> So you're as strong as me now then...





asl said:


> Hi Mate. How's things? Sorry haven't been on here for a while. Been flat out busy renovating the property up t'north. Tenants move in next monday so should be back daan south full time soon. Must sort planet 51 out, you around on saturday?


I'm about on Saturday but the kids are not, there up to london for the gosh xmas party.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> I'm about on Saturday but the kids are not, there up to london for the gosh xmas party.


What a perfect Dad you are!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead


----------



## winger

.

.

.

.

.

<-----stop looking at my ass, it makes me feel cheap! :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

winger do you do anal?


----------



## hackskii

Wow, one of the most hyjacked thread ever.....heeee heeeee

Bump for bum pics of pops.


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Wow, one of the most hyjacked thread ever.....heeee heeeee
> 
> Bump for bum pics of pops.


----------



## BigDom86

oh my


----------



## hackskii

Oh man, glad we got the reps back..............That just made me look gay...........oh my....

That was damn funny though, reps for the balls to put that up.... 

I almost made an avatar out of that one. :lol:


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> winger do you do anal?


I have never done anal and I don't really want to. I like the pussy too much.

Feel free to use this 150-150 avatar.


----------



## d4ead

Now haks mate that has to be your best avi to date, who is that handsome fit fuker anyway??? 0


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Now haks mate that has to be your best avi to date, who is that handsome fit fuker anyway??? 0


I don't do anal but hackskii's avatar is delectable is it not? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Fancy a shag?


----------



## d4ead

training shoulders

110kg on press ( did 8 x on 100kg but only 6 on the 110kg  )

96kg on lateral raises

17.5kg front raises

felt strong, looked hot


----------



## d4ead

yesterday

140kg squats

130kg zerchers

118kg extension

100kg curl

140kg calf raises


----------



## IanStu

nice partial, distant bum shot d4eadly...your back looks good too....tart


----------



## ryoken

im not sure wich ar5e i like the most lol, the one in hack's avy or the one in wingers:confused1:

might have both i think:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Both...lol


----------



## hackskii

Nah, I think I will keep it up for a while because you are leaner than me.

On the fictional shick thread, they thought it was me, when they found out it was the other Scott, they picked on my avitar....... 

Here are some of the rep comments:

*That avvy made me laugh * 

*
*

*
d4eads ar5e is rot lol*

*
*

*
have some reppage. take it like a man*


----------



## Dsahna

Deads ärse is rot:lol:its like a velvet peach in real life though


----------



## bigbob33

Moning buddy


----------



## d4ead

hi all

super bad lower back pump fooked my workout so came home.

1 x 180kg deads

110kg rows

107kg vgtrip pulls

36kg tricep pushdowns


----------



## bigbob33

Nice weights though mate! I've found recently that some of my shorter workouts have been more productive


----------



## Dsahna

The nasty dbol pumps matehow is dead getting on like?


----------



## d4ead

dead is suffering this week. ive averaged about 3 hours kip a day. this really is not enough. worse then that however is the fact its been entirely self inflicted.

Im constantly seeking certain persons company and my phone bill is ever increasing.


----------



## hackskii

Kip is sleep?

I take it you have another woman you are interested in then?

Careful playing that card mate, mine thought I was cheating and that was very ugly, she did some very nasty things to me.


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> dead is suffering this week. ive averaged about 3 hours kip a day. this really is not enough. worse then that however is the fact its been entirely self inflicted.
> 
> Im constantly seeking certain persons company and my phone bill is ever increasing.


awww you dont have to call me and text me all night you know :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Stop phoning dom at 3 in the morning dead:lolhone sex is an expensive hobby mate:wink:


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> awww you dont have to call me and text me all night you know :laugh:


LOL 


Dsahna said:


> Stop phoning dom at 3 in the morning dead:lolhone sex is an expensive hobby mate:wink:


What he said...lol :beer:

Scott on a serious note no bull sh1tting aside, didn't your wife cheat on you in the past?

If you said yes to the above statement then you go and knock the bottom out of some bird while on Tes. :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Thank for all your conern guys.

Me and dom are going out for some lunch later.


----------



## d4ead

hey you lot hows things been over the weekend. Busy here as always. Looking forward to chest in the morning. Dont expect big weights mind as ive been up since 7 this morning, by the time i get to 3am ill be feeling worse for wear. that said id like to comfortably press 120 and get a couple on 130. We will see.

had lunch with dom yesterday, the sweety paid for me, what a kind hearted sweet guy.

Upped the letro dose to .5 each day. as i was still feeling pain behind the nipples. Im hoping that this will fix it.

missed my tren and mast dose last week (well had a little bit to late) but will dose again on Monday. (i run out in case anyone wondered) (this week dose was 1.2 test, 400 tren and only 220 mast)

(Mondays will be 1g test, 500 tren and 600 mast again)


----------



## hackskii

Only sides you get is just some pIn in the nipple from that much gear?

No blood pressure issues?


----------



## BigDom86

i was there last time he checked bp after pinning, was fine reading, around 130/80


----------



## leafman

Will start keep track mate not sure iv come across this before :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Blood pressure is high anyway, but no higher when on gear.


----------



## d4ead

Clen fuks with my bp big time.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks leafy feel free to spam away.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro, good luck this morning:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

flat

130 x 5

140 x 0.25

inc

110 x 5

inc fly

22.5kg

barbell curls

10 x 35kg + 10 x 15kg


----------



## M_at

Wot no smileys?

And damn you for lifting 130 5 times more than I can manage :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

Good work dead,130x5 is grand mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

says the guy that can do 180 x 3 without even breaking a sweat.

i want the 140's damit as thats my best, and i want to start improving. That said the 140 was on teh smith, and this is free weight soooo. I had wanted 150 x 1 by xmas, i dont think thats possible now.

Ive stopped the dbol and the cramps were getting on my (substantial) tits.


----------



## Dsahna

WHAT!!! twas 185 mate,dont go selling me short:crying:

Forget the 130x5 if you want 140 mate,do 120x1 and jump straight into the 140 and it will be pìss


----------



## bigbob33

Good lifting!


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> WHAT!!! twas 185 mate,dont go selling me short:crying:
> 
> Forget the 130x5 if you want 140 mate,do 120x1 and jump straight into the 140 and it will be pìss


ok thats next monday mate...


----------



## d4ead

new pb 150 x 3.5 on squats

120 x 3 on zerchers

maxed out the extensions

100 on curls

and maxed out on calfs


----------



## bigbob33

Well done with the pb mate:thumb: not long till the 200 now


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> new pb 150 x 3.5 on squats
> 
> 120 x 3 on zerchers
> 
> maxed out the extensions
> 
> 100 on curls
> 
> and maxed out on calfs


nice one on the PB matey, came back in to be 6 pages behind so just skipped to the end as usual, hope I never missed anything exciting.

Keep up the good work buddy


----------



## d4ead

slowly but carefully mate my knee is still well fuked up rofl. Its strapped tighter then a virgins anus.


----------



## d4ead

you only missed a good chest workout mate rest of last week was sh1t.


----------



## d4ead

jabbed again today 1g test 500 tren 600 mast.

thanks to dom who did the mast injection for me as a forerunner to doing his own. what a star.

i think im looking leaner and smaller. I miss my fat bulky look....


----------



## Dsahna

Go on dom:bounce:


----------



## d4ead

i iked my fat bulky look, i dont see the fat i think it looks powerful rofl.


----------



## d4ead

yeh go dom go dom go dom, stick those needles in!!


----------



## dmcc

No you don't miss it.


----------



## Dsahna

I dont mind having a gut but id rather it not be there!!


----------



## BigDom86

was a pleasuree to give you a poking


----------



## d4ead

i really do prefer that look rofl. if i could have that look without the over fat belly and huge love handles id be happy with that.


----------



## BigDom86

i agree i prefer the bulky look too.


----------



## dmcc

Well.... I've been bulking for nearly 33 years.... :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

when i mean bulky look i mean like say marius (although he isnt too bulky) or poundstone or the other young american guy


----------



## BigDom86

yes kevin nee. guy who always pussies out when competing against marius lol


----------



## d4ead

haha


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuk sake how did i miss your squat pb,shame on me!!

:clap:welldone dead,legs like oak trunks ffs!


----------



## winger

Good job on the squats Scotty.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro, how's the legs?


----------



## d4ead

there a bit stiff but all good knee held together well enough.


----------



## d4ead

not sure whats going to happen the next 2 days my damn gyms been closed to be re painted wtf. i dont care about the god damn paint i wanna work out ffs.

anyway goingt o have coffee with a mate in the morning instead of shoulders then not sure wtf ill do friday.... cant miss dead lift day!!!


----------



## dmcc

Can you not train with the Dominator at his ****-poor gym?


----------



## d4ead

apparently not, they do do 1 day things hes currently trying to butter up the guys that work there to et me in for a day


----------



## Cheese

Ring up and say alright mate i'm thinking about joining but obviously i want to see what its like first, any chance i can train?

He'll say yes you say i'll pop down.... job done. I've got loads of peeps into gyms that i've used.


----------



## vsideboy

sounds like a good plan to me cheese


----------



## BigDom86

ive tried this. but as its a uni gym they have like a quota and health and safety malarky so they dont do one offs. they only do one offs to conference members, ive emailed the manager to ask but yet havnt had a reply :/


----------



## Cheese

Got a fire exit? :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

or a mate with a very large kit bag?


----------



## Cheese

vsideboy said:


> or a mate with a very large kit bag?


LMAO. :lol: out of reps mate sorry.


----------



## d4ead

didnt train....

shoulders feel... well untrained.

dead lift day tomorrow what will i do. B4STARDS


----------



## Dsahna

Dont do what i did dead,thats the main thing mate


----------



## vsideboy

stop crying like a little girl and do it on saturday instead, :lol:


----------



## d4ead

yes very true indeed can even go on Friday night if i want to


----------



## d4ead

going tonight


----------



## d4ead

Ok did back

Deads 175 2x2

Rows 110 x 5

Vgrip pulldowns 107 x 6

Was all ok, no chalk. Naffed my deads should have been 3x3


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Ok did back
> 
> Deads 175 2x2
> 
> Rows 110 x 5
> 
> Vgrip pulldowns 107 x 6
> 
> Was all ok, no chalk. Naffed my deads should have been 3x3


still a decent workout mate but that chalk does help,


----------



## d4ead

Forgot o mention, I made my knee go pop again back to square 1.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Forgot o mention, I made my knee go pop again back to square 1.


Sh1t thats bad news mate, is it the deads that keep doing it??? if it is and it keeps going i would seriously look at dropping deads from my workouts, either way i hope your recover soon mate:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

To be honest never had a problem with deads and my knee before, I think its so weak now anything can shag it.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> To be honest never had a problem with deads and my knee before, I think its so weak now anything can shag it.


thats not good mate i feel for you as my training partner is going through the same sort of thing, have you seen a doc, or physio yet???


----------



## d4ead

Dr refered me to seciaist, missed that apointment waiting for another one.


----------



## winger

Still a good dl Scott.


----------



## BigDom86

nice deads and rows. very low volume you have their sir lol 

btw dead you know where the lido is? apparently there is a proper gym there with big boy weights, think its a fiver a go or £26 a month. so could pop down one time


----------



## d4ead

Yeh I know the place would be fine for a 1 off session.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning my big chested friend hope your knee gets sorted! You may have to lay offthe deads and squats for a while by the sounds of it though


----------



## Cheese

I think i'm going to be off the gym for a while :cursing: my shoulder still isn't in good shape.

I might get a leg session in with light weight as when you go heavy you tend to tense your whole body and this won't help matters.


----------



## d4ead

jay mate you and me both my head just aint in the right place at the moment.

ive lost 10kg in the last 4 weeks despite being on a blast.

i feel sh1t depressed sick, tired and generally naff.


----------



## BigDom86

ill see you about 3.30ish and cheer you up


----------



## winger

Who is this? I love the hips.


----------



## Cheese

Cheers winger pm'd :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Was that your mrs cheese?


----------



## Cheese

Nah, just someone i know mate.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> jay mate you and me both my head just aint in the right place at the moment.
> 
> ive lost 10kg in the last 4 weeks despite being on a blast.
> 
> i feel sh1t depressed sick, tired and generally naff.


How can one lose 22 pounds in just 4 weeks being on a cycle?

What have you been doing smoking crack?

I would pay big money to lose that much weight. :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86

hes being a girl i just got back from his. doesnt look any smaller. guessing its water/fat


----------



## d4ead

im sure its fat and water shouldn't be losing muscle mass on the amount of gear i am on even with a slightly dodgy diet.


----------



## Cheese

Stop moaning then biatch, you want to lose fat/water. Sounds like your on the right path if you ask me.


----------



## d4ead

i like the bloated fat lok.

nah its all good, looking in the mirror i look pretty damn fukin hot.

just need more size but heh thats just time.

dom was looking huge yesterday and took great pleasure in showing off his 18.5 inch cold and un-pumped biceps. made me feel rather small and lame in comparison but heh ill get there.

moods a lot better today, i think im just getting really tired and man i felt ill yesterday. no training today either...


----------



## d4ead

ps dom, ass feels fine thanks 

hope your legs a ok.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> nah its all good, looking in the mirror i look pretty damn fukin hot.


 :wub:


----------



## vsideboy

maybe not eating enough dead? not enough cals so tired and moody?


----------



## hackskii

Maybe you are burning too many calories doing the Five Knuckle Shuffle on the ol Piss Pump?


----------



## leafman

Lmao ^^^^ So thats were im going wrong :lol:

Prob just water and fat as already said, hope things come good and how about some pics big man? Have i missed any :confused1:

All the best


----------



## d4ead

thanks guys....

right did shoulders

new pb on front raises i think did 20kg x 6

same old 110 for 5 on shoulder press

maxed machine for side laterals.

diets still ****, your right vside im not eating enough and im not sleeping enough.

hopefully ill get this all sorted before xmas is over.

im going out on the **** with jw on Saturday night so i expect lots of talk about my poor training system and how i look small......


----------



## d4ead

leafy i was told i was way to fat in last pics sniff so im shy now!


----------



## Dsahna

Bollox:lol:you looked lean when i met you mate and dom sees you all the time and says your looking good


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> leafy i was told i was way to fat in last pics sniff so im shy now!


That's not true, that ass pic was nice. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

current state...

sorry for **** pic i really need to take my phone to bits and clean the lense


----------



## hackskii

Man, you look like we could be related.


----------



## M_at

You also need to hold it still and get a bit more lighting in there.

Or get me to take a photo.


----------



## Dsahna

Hows your sleeping at the minute bigman?


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> Or get me to take a photo.


If Matt took the pic it might have to go in to the adult lounge...lol


----------



## M_at

My photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/M_at

I'm not as dirty as you think Mr. Winger.


----------



## Cheese

I thought you were a plane spotter until i got to page 3 then i realised you were going on holiday.

Your trigger happy with that camera aren't you.


----------



## M_at

That was coming back - Flickr is in reverse chronological order.

The A380 was what we flew back on. I love that plane.


----------



## Cheese

It's a fvckin monster! I've not been on one but remember seeing one on the terminal in Singapore after they had just came into action. Enormous.


----------



## winger

That is a very cool plane.

Who is this good looking beast?


----------



## M_at

That'd be the other half.


----------



## d4ead

ok guys sorry i missed you all yesterday, (only excuse was i managed to spend 8.5 hours straight on the phone)

back

deads up to 180kg

rows up to 120kg (new pb)

pull downs at 107kg

tricep push downs at 60kg

tricep extension (machine) heavy as it could go about 96kg


----------



## d4ead

nice pics matt buy the way.

i will sort out some proper pics at some point the camera phone seems to be getting slowly worse and the new phones camera is even worse then the old one.

I did ask for a camera for xmas so you never know what santa may bring.

I have to start my xmas shopping today (i think ive left it a bit late this year)

sleep wise im going okish averaging about 4 - 6 hours a day. diets still bad i think i may just not worry to much at hit it at 100% again after xmas. The sleep factor is 90% self inflicted, and the other 10% is probably related to the gear im on. The lack of sleep has caused a lack of time to prepare food for work and bang thats the cause of my **** diet.

So at least all my issues are interconnected.


----------



## Dsahna

Come on dead man,you need to take advantage of this blast! 

Youve still managed to hit a pb though,so things arent as bad as you think mate! :thumb:

Ha ha what the fcuk do you talk about for 8.5 hours:eek:


----------



## d4ead

you really dont want to know dan mate you really dont......

things are good mate, ive lost very little muscle but a fuk load of fat and water.

Im looking so hot im practically fighting people off me so....

I think it just took me by surprise just how fast the fat dropped off this time... the mast? the thermo liquid? the tren??

off out with jw tonight..


----------



## Dsahna

Have a wild one mate,is it just you and joe?

Have you done any cardio and shìt,if not then ill definitely be adding some mast next time:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

if you dont include w4nking or sex as cardio then NO.

i prescribe 5 w4nks and 3 fuks a day.


----------



## Dsahna

That will do the job mate:thumb:


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> current state...
> 
> sorry for **** pic i really need to take my phone to bits and clean the lense


I thought that was an "arty" shot mate. :laugh:

Have you looked at using the EMS on your quad whilst your knee gets better?

J


----------



## d4ead

Joshua said:


> I thought that was an "arty" shot mate. :laugh:
> 
> Have you looked at using the EMS on your quad whilst your knee gets better?
> 
> J


ill look into it to be honest the ems has been dropped with a lot of other stuff at the mo. ill go full on after xmas.

thanks for dropping in josh mate.


----------



## d4ead

just did the old blood pressure

166/103 with a resting heart rate of 119

got to love the clen rofl

*what would you suggest pop an asprin??


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> just did the old blood pressure
> 
> 166/103 with a resting heart rate of 119
> 
> got to love the clen rofl
> 
> *what would you suggest pop an asprin??


Aspirin's good for high hematocrit (red blood cell level) but won't help high BP!

Check out Joshua's posts re celery and high BP of the last few mins.


----------



## d4ead

yeh im quite good with celery ad i take chealted magnesium as well. Normally gear has no effect on my bp but for whatever reason i seem very sensitive to clen.


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> yeh im quite good with celery ad i take chealted magnesium as well. Normally gear has no effect on my bp but for whatever reason i seem very sensitive to clen.


Magnesium will often raise BP and water retention!


----------



## winger

Fly by


----------



## M_at

Gay by


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> just did the old blood pressure
> 
> 166/103 with a resting heart rate of 119
> 
> got to love the clen rofl
> 
> *what would you suggest pop an asprin??





Prodiver said:


> Aspirin's good for high hematocrit (red blood cell level) but won't help high BP!
> 
> Check out Joshua's posts re celery and high BP of the last few mins.


The whole problem of BP and clen is an interesting one. I suspect most of the increase in BP stems directly from the agonism of the adrenoceptor itself, which is also the mechanism behind the fat loss and the anabolic effect in muscle.

One intervention that could work would be a calcium channel blocker eg Nifedipine which would lower bp without interfering with the fat loss and muscle building effects. However calcium channel blockers are serious meds IMHO, and messing up there use can cause some serious problems, such as an acute case of death. It can also exacerbate the undesirable effect of clen causing left ventricle growth. Slow release preparations, careful dosing, doing your reading before hand, checking for interactions, etc all can help manage risk.

Another strategy which could would would be to play with acetylcholine. The herb Sage is a commonly available remedy which can inhibit the breakdown of acetylcholine, which could in turn increase vasodilation. IMHO sage is a great herb that is worth consuming anyhow. If you are more into prescription meds than the herbal route, then there are plenty of acetylcholine esterase inhibitors on the market, although they can be a bit expensive (especially the newer ones). If you go down the sage route, then you can add some into your cooking very easily.

You could try supps that act as vasodilators, which could help, as may VitC. This is just a guess, and the effects would be marginal at best IMHO. Regular high duration, low intensity cardio eg( brisk walks or swimming ) could help too, and would enhance the net fat loss.

If you are running clen along with AAS then something that will reduce blood volume ( such as celery or the hydrochlorothiazide type drugs ), would help counteract the blood volume factor on hypertension, which would help the overall effect on BP in bringing it down. Increasing your dietary potassium may help a bit as well as ensuring that you are not taking in too much sodium.

JMHO,

J


----------



## bigbob33

Morning fella


----------



## hackskii

Cellery juice lowered my BP alot, in fact when I was using that I had some of the best blood pressure ever.

Con will varify this as he tried some after my suggestion to him. In fact he took two glasses and I think he actaully went low on BP as he stood up and felt dizy.

I got the idea after a friend of mine (doc) told me to take cellery seed, then I looked around on the net and found just one article on the juice.

It works very well but must be taken fresh and to be honest it is a pain in the ass to keep cleaning that juicer two to three times a day.....lol

Hawthorne works pretty well for some, but takes about 3 days to kick in.

l-arginine is another vasodilator, and can promote growth hormone, but it takes like 8 to 12 grams to do that and becomes rather expensive.


----------



## dmcc

Dear Todd:

a) Don't spam another member's thread.

B) Start your own thread.

c) You clearly haven't read the rules as source requests will get you a very swift ban.


----------



## d4ead

i had spam? damn and i missed it..


----------



## dmcc

Yep some tosser looking for someone to sell him gear. You should feel privileged


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro! You've got to love the spam


----------



## Cheese

Cream pie fly by


----------



## IanStu

What is a fly by...is it the same as a drive by...but higher?


----------



## d4ead

just faster i think stu pmsl


----------



## vsideboy

morning guys, hope you're all ready for xmas.


----------



## d4ead

didnt train today first time ever i could have and made the decision not to.


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> morning guys, hope you're all ready for xmas.


im starting my xmas shopping tomorrow.


----------



## bigbob33

Good man


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> didnt train today first time ever i could have and made the decision not to.


I threw the towel in last night. I out of action until 4/1/10.

If my shoulder isn't fixed by then i'm just going to amputate it with a rusty spoon.

I'm so pis5ed off! By then i will have lost just about everything i put on during my last course of AAS.


----------



## d4ead

cheese why not fire in some **** to stop your muscle wasting while you wait.


----------



## Cheese

Because i finished my hcg 2 weeks ago and i'm on nolva/clomid as we speak i wanna get clear before i do anything again mate.


----------



## d4ead

ahh damn


----------



## Cheese

I've brought my planned next cycle forward from April to Feb as my mate wants me to compete late next year... drunken bet... i will if you will type of thing.

1g test / 500mg Deca for 16 weeks i think.


----------



## d4ead

nice


----------



## Dsahna

How the fúck is wore dead getting on?


----------



## d4ead

im still here dan missed gym this week i think mate, start kicking it up again after xmas.


----------



## Dsahna

Same for most mate,gym after xmas for me too


----------



## robisco11

I had a good few days off a few weeks ago.....im back now though  deads today


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> im still here dan missed gym this week i think mate, start kicking it up again after xmas.


Good idea - having a week off really helped me - came back nice and refreshed.


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> I threw the towel in last night. I out of action until 4/1/10.
> 
> If my shoulder isn't fixed by then i'm just going to amputate it with a rusty spoon.
> 
> I'm so pis5ed off! By then i will have lost just about everything i put on during my last course of AAS.


What is up with the shoulder Cheese?


----------



## Cheese

I'm a silly boy....

It gave me a bit of a cramp like feeling the day after i'd had an arm wrestle (i know, i know).

The cramp feeling wasn't to painfull so i carried on and went to the gym. I did heavy bench press and incline press with no problem. Then i moved onto cable cross over. The rotating movement that you pull to get the handle from the top to the start possition was the killer. Staight away the cramp worsened.

I never take pain killers but i did when i got home and also used an ice pack the cramp was travelling through to my elbow... very strange. The pain was in the joints.

I think its ligament damage, maybe the rotator cuff, not to sure.

It coincides with me being off cycle for 3 weeks to so i'm guessing lower water levels may have made the problem worse.


----------



## bigbob33

If it's in the joints the deca in your next cycle should help! I believe big recomends just 100mg pw for joint support.


----------



## Uriel

Cheese said:


> I'm a silly boy....
> 
> It gave me a bit of a cramp like feeling the day after i'd had an arm wrestle (i know, i know).


Never ever arm wrestle mate it's a fuking mugs game. I've turned down loads of arm wrestles with little pr1cks because it opens you up to injury ruining your training....

The little cnuts are usually like "ooo look at the size of him and he's scared to arm wrestle me!!"

I'm like STFU or I'll stab you ya little pr**k:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Top idea having a week or so off. How long has it been since your last break?


----------



## BigDom86

whats a week off?


----------



## M_at

Shut it you


----------



## dmcc

It's where one does not go to the gym for a week, not even to do cardio. I am aware this is a completely alien concept for you, young Dominic.


----------



## BigDom86

im a naughty boy. in the last 2 years the longest ive had off is 3 days :/


----------



## dmcc

And you wonder why you may not be responding to gear...............................


----------



## Joshua

Uriel said:


> Never ever arm wrestle mate it's a fuking mugs game. I've turned down loads of arm wrestles with little pr1cks because it opens you up to injury ruining your training....
> 
> The little cnuts are usually like "ooo look at the size of him and he's scared to arm wrestle me!!"
> 
> I'm like STFU or I'll stab you ya little pr**k:laugh:


This is so true! I have come a cropper on more than one occasion doing this, usually when I had run out of money on a night out and people would offer drinks if I arm wrestled. After a 6month stint of not training my arm, I learned to concede defeat before it even started.

J


----------



## winger

Many years ago I had a buddy that was the best arm wrestler there is.

He beat the best of the best and he used to bait big guys to arm wrestle him. He would tell them how big their arm was and blah blah blah and then he would let them win and do the ole double or nothing game...lol

I suck at arm wrestling. Nothing good comes from it, IMO


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> im a naughty boy. in the last 2 years the longest ive had off is 3 days :/


Lmao, i'm always having the odd week off here and there. Hope things are looking up dead:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

winger said:


> Many years ago I had a buddy that was the best arm wrestler there is.
> 
> He beat the best of the best and he used to bait big guys to arm wrestle him. He would tell them how big their arm was and blah blah blah and then he would let them win and do the ole double or nothing game...lol
> 
> I suck at arm wrestling. Nothing good comes from it, IMO


Lol last boxing day this cock in the pub bet £10 no one could beat him so thought I'd have a go. I won him easily so he handed over the tenner and then thought he could win with his left arm for some strange reason, so bet another £10, I accepted and won again. If that wasn't enough he was telling me how awesome I was (got annoying as fvck after 10 mins) and bought me drinks for the rest of the night lolol. True about easy injuries though, got a niggle in my bi for a few days after that.


----------



## winger

It only hurts when you loose...lol


----------



## Cheese

Uriel said:


> Never ever arm wrestle mate it's a fuking mugs game. I've turned down loads of arm wrestles with little pr1cks because it opens you up to injury ruining your training....
> 
> The little cnuts are usually like "ooo look at the size of him and he's scared to arm wrestle me!!"
> 
> I'm like STFU or I'll stab you ya little pr**k:laugh:


The problem is.... i'm a competitive little fvcker, especially when i'm drunk.

I knew full well that it was stupid and now when i tell anyone how i did it, its pretty embarassing.

No more though! i'm not wrecking my training for that sh1t ever again.



bigbob33 said:


> If it's in the joints the deca in your next cycle should help! I believe big recomends just 100mg pw for joint support.


I know Bob that was kind of my thinking although hopefully i'm fighting fit before then.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Arm wrestling definitely a mugs game .

Two off my mates were arm wrestling in the pub one night when I was sat at the bar with my back to them, there was this horrible loud crack/bang and one of them had snapped the others arm, not a vision I'm ever going to forget it looked really nasty.


----------



## d4ead

badly cut but will give you an idea of the fat loss


----------



## Cheese

You can see massive difference around you tummy mate, I'd say its coming off the right places at least.


----------



## bigbob33

I thought you were taller mate:lol:

I agree with the cheese miester, looks like it's coming off in the right place:thumb:


----------



## M_at

Lord - next thing you'll be showing off abs and everything


----------



## d4ead

be nice to see a 6 pak again. instead of the 4 pak ive been lumbered with for god knows how long..


----------



## BigDom86

6 packs are overrated. i prefer sporting the one pack


----------



## d4ead

just incase im not back i hope you all have a very merry xmas.

I love you all and value you all greatly as friends.


----------



## bigbob33

I'll second that! Happy Christmas everyone:thumb: you're a top bunch


----------



## Dsahna

Your the man deadhope youve got a fridge full of pear magners ffs,im stocked up on strongbow for later:thumb:

Your spot on mate,your all top mates and i would hardly be online if it wasnt for you lot,merry xmas chums!!! :bounce:

Looking forward to your call dead


----------



## d4ead

i went the hole way mate pear bulmers instead.


----------



## vsideboy

BigDom86 said:


> 6 packs are overrated. i prefer sporting the one pack


+1 mate, I've had a 1 pack for the past 34 years lol.

forgetting about it for a short while and enjoying myself, get back to it in the new year.

happy xmas everyone.


----------



## d4ead




----------



## IanStu

Merry Christmas Scott 

looking good in your vid mate....well done, you must be pleased with your progress :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

You look lean as fcuk dead:thumb:washboard abs are just around the corner mate,chest is looking as good as ever!!


----------



## d4ead

didn't think it was to bad for totally relaxed and unflexed.


----------



## BigDom86

merry christmas mate  and everyone else, cant be bothered to do this in every thread. love to you all!


----------



## d4ead

well im feeling fat and sick. Im totally stuffed and look as podgy as hell. Thank god i took that vid on xmas morning to remind me what im supposed to look like..

still my fires burning for the gym again and i cant wait to get in there on monday.

No idea what im going to be doing yet probably still low rep and heavy till the end of this cycle at least. Then maybe up the volume a little.

would like to get better improvements this year over last year we will see how i go.

For anyone in the Birmingham area, im sorry i couldn't make the meet arranged but i am in the area the week starting the 25th if anyone would like to meet me give me a shout. Im already meeting with pete, ian and cheese.

i think ill have a go at jabbing my shoulder on tuesday.


----------



## Dsahna

Just slides in no problem mate:thumb:the plunger can be a twàt to push at that angle but take your time and its pìss


----------



## BigDom86

you got enough meat there, you'll be fine


----------



## d4ead

bench flat upt o 120kg

incline 110kg

flys machine stack

barbell curls 35kg

thats it.


----------



## d4ead

current weight is 89kg


----------



## d4ead

new after xmas damage video tape (is it just me or do i look better???)


----------



## d4ead

ps excuse the sh*tty camera work i am on clen you know  *raspberry


----------



## Dsahna

Cant tell mate,belly is flat as a pancake though


----------



## bigbob33

Looking good bro


----------



## BigDom86

your chest is massive


----------



## IanStu

Deadly...I think you do look better in the second vid....I've been studying the 2 vids...whilst quietly touching myself.....and there is something better about the second one...but I couldnt tell you what....you just look more impressive somehow.


----------



## d4ead

thanks ian..

when i see you in jan you can have a little touch if you want ;p

although to be honest i was being slightly sarcastic i couldn't see much difference which really surprised me as i felt very different.

thanks dom mate coming from you thats a huge compliment.


----------



## winger

I think the stomach looks leaner for sure.


----------



## ryoken

i think your looking leaner for sure Dead, your chest is fvcking awsome too mate!

definatly a clen shakes video there mate


----------



## Joshua

Just checked out your video - looking leaner especially round the abs, and I totally concur on your chest grr!

J


----------



## d4ead

thanks for the support guys it really is much appreciated.

Theres a lot of work still to go, but all the time if i at least feel im moving forward its always nice. Its such a slow game, and i find myself being bogged down in self doubt because its hard to see any improvements when you gain so little at such a slow rate.

Over the year i think im now leaner and weight in at over a stone heavier.

Considering i have only had axs to real weights since july ill take that.

Again thanks a lot guys.


----------



## d4ead

did legs cant walk feel sick and there was some cvnt in the gym with a better body then me i hate that grrrr.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> did legs cant walk feel sick and there was some cvnt in the gym with a better body then me i hate that grrrr.


Legs???? At this time???? I'm still in me jimmyjammys ffs. I couldn't even contemplate legs without at least 3 meals inside me....but then again I'm not a machine like you x...just a poor wee girlie:whistling: (well actually no so 'wee')


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Legs???? At this time???? I'm still in me jimmyjammys ffs. I couldn't even contemplate legs without at least 3 meals inside me....but then again I'm not a machine like you x...just a poor wee girlie:whistling: (well actually no so 'wee')


Not at 171 lbs, but that is why I love you. :innocent:


----------



## vsideboy

definitely leaner in your second vid mate, wish I was.


----------



## d4ead

i thought this might be fun

2 pics attached

1st is me at 21. 28'' waist and 9 stone

2nd is me at 29. 42'' waist and 16 stone


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Not at 171 lbs, but that is why I love you. :innocent:


FCK Me!!!! Is that what I am?????????? Lots to love then hahahahaha! Drugs are great x


----------



## ElfinTan

.6..........you forgot the .6:tongue:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> FCK Me!!!! Is that what I am?????????? Lots to love then hahahahaha! Drugs are great x


The more the better. :thumbup1:

Sorry for the hijack Scottie.......not! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> The more the better. :thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Scottie.......not! :lol:


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## winger

Hey Tan, has the drugs affected your sex drive?

If so which way and feel free to divulge. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Hey Tan, has the drugs affected your sex drive?
> 
> If so which way and feel free to divulge. :whistling:


So out of all the effects that the drugs have had, whether i think i have gained on them or not, how they affected strength etc whther there have been any negative sides...and all you care about is whether I turned into Ranydypanthefckinggoatgirl???? And people wonder why the girls don't post more about what they take! :whistling:


----------



## winger

I'm subscribed to your journal so if you had any side effects you would have said.

I see strength gains, I have seen updated pics.

So yea do tell.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I'm subscribed to your journal so if you had any side effects you would have said.
> 
> I see strength gains, I have seen updated pics.
> 
> So yea do tell.


 :cool2: You're wrong I haven't mentioned the sides or any effects because unfortunately it can't be seriously discussed on here but I have had them. We lasses have tried several times but it just doesn't happen....shame really for everyone. Many of us sccot over to some american sites for our info and discussion....like I said...shame!

Sorry for the hijack Dead x


----------



## winger

I don't understand why you can't talk about it.

So you gals go to an American board were gear is illegal, I don't get it but it's all good.


----------



## d4ead

Don't mind hijacks ever you know that.

So tan what sides have you had just out of interest.


----------



## d4ead

Don't mind hijacks ever you know that.

So tan what sides have you had just out of interest.


----------



## d4ead

shoulder press 110kg

lateral raise full stack

front raises 15kg

rope pull downs 30kg

just easy going


----------



## d4ead

and for gods sake will someone rep me other then winger!!!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i thought this might be fun
> 
> 2 pics attached
> 
> 1st is me at 21. 28'' waist and 9 stone
> 
> 2nd is me at 29. 42'' waist and 16 stone


amazing how we change isnt it.....one day if I pluck up courage I'll put a pic up of how I used to look...oh lordy that'll scare ya


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> i thought this might be fun
> 
> 2 pics attached
> 
> 1st is me at 21. 28'' waist and 9 stone
> 
> 2nd is me at 29. 42'' waist and 16 stone


Ahh sweety - I was heavier than that 

What was having a 28" waist and being 9 stone like - I've never been that small 

I love these pictures - they remind me why we do this.


----------



## Dsahna

Looking sexy in that first pic mate,very sexy


----------



## BigDom86

he is isnt he. ive seen the whole photo album lmao


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> he is isnt he. ive seen the whole photo album lmao


Pick afew favourites and get him to post them up mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

What's all this 16 stone nonsense? At my heaviest I was just ove 20 :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Don't mind hijacks ever you know that.
> 
> So tan what sides have you had just out of interest.


I am well aware that many claim to have no sides or just don't talk about it and I can fully understand why....basically it's not worth the hassle, the bllx and the fcking stupid comments from ...well basically knb'eds. Then the flip side is that many women claim no sides at all and I just don't believe that....there is AWLAYS a pay off no matter how slight or small it is still an effect. For anyone interested I will post the sides in my journal but I won't tolerate any kind of mindless comments and I don't use the internet to discuss my sex life with complete strangers.


----------



## d4ead

always interested tan, and im sure it will give an honest insight for other girls thinking of doing the same thing (my mrs inc.)


----------



## d4ead

ok just for dan


----------



## d4ead

ohh and one of big dom bless his giant cotton socks


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> ok just for dan


Dead you look like the lead singer from INXS:rockon:


----------



## d4ead

my kids aren't spoilt.... honest


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> I am well aware that many claim to have no sides or just don't talk about it and I can fully understand why....basically it's not worth the hassle, the bllx and the fcking stupid comments from ...well basically knb'eds. Then the flip side is that many women claim no sides at all and I just don't believe that....there is AWLAYS a pay off no matter how slight or small it is still an effect. For anyone interested I will post the sides in my journal but I won't tolerate any kind of mindless comments and I don't use the internet to discuss my sex life with complete strangers.


WELL FCUKING SAID!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Love the pics dead,im sure youve already showed me them before


----------



## d4ead

my wife leaves me the most loving msg's

this is what happens if you dont do the dishwasher before you leave for work.


----------



## d4ead

yes dan i showed you them when i came up. that's all i got, as back then was long before digital cameras were invented so there just photo's of photos.


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> Dead you look like the lead singer from INXS:rockon:


Looks like a model ffs:thumb:and its about fcuking time .....finally a pic of the dominator:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Looks like a model ffs:thumb:and its about fcuking time .....finally a pic of the dominator:thumb:


I know i actually got a little wood looking at those pics (and Doms) :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Touch of tim robbins about you dead,cant put my finger on it


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> Dead you look like the lead singer from INXS:rockon:


any man who dies in a act of sexual debauchery is a hero of mine...


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> I know i actually got a little wood looking at those pics (and Doms) :lol:


:devil2nly a little?


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> :devil2nly a little?


it would have been a huge wood but the missis walked in and said whos that sexy bastard, sort of killed the moment:confused1:


----------



## d4ead

ahh if only i could go back in time and look like that again *sniffles


----------



## d4ead

flicking through the channels i found a show called dirtygirlworld i was quite excited until i realised it was on cbeebies.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> flicking through the channels i found a show called dirtygirlworld i was quite excited until i realised it was on cbeebies.


lmao dont knock cbeebies lol, that and playhouse disney,cartoon network is all i get to watch during the day--- that ben 10 is one hard fvcker:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Cbeebies is on all day at our place:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> any man who dies in a act of sexual debauchery is a hero of mine...


So....do you like oranges? :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> So....do you like oranges? :whistling:


I don't get it?


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> lmao dont knock cbeebies lol, that and playhouse disney,cartoon network is all i get to watch during the day--- that ben 10 is one hard fvcker:lol: :lol: :lol:


i had a ben 10 alien force calendar this year.


----------



## d4ead

no training went to mates for coffee instead.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro! I'm thinking along the same lines myself:lol:


----------



## M_at

You aint going to get no PBs drinking coffee.


----------



## d4ead

i disagree i think coffee is an excellent pre workout drink designed to get the best out of you and hit those elusive pb's its just a shame i didnt get to the gym after.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> i disagree i think coffee is an excellent pre workout drink designed to get the best out of you and hit those elusive pb's its just a shame i didnt get to the gym after.


thats it mate drop and do 50 press ups, 50 sit ups then run five miles:lol:

on second thoughts have another coffee as its nye :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

kids are away so it me and the wife, ill be doing scott style cardio most of the night.


----------



## d4ead

*A very happy New Year To You All!*


----------



## BigDom86

helo  you too big man.


----------



## Dsahna

HAPPY NEW YEAR DEAD!!! :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> kids are away so it me and the wife, ill be doing scott style cardio most of the night.


funny enough i was told if i dont go out and get mashed --- not that i get mashed anymore lol, i would get it tonight so we are gonna see in the new year with a BANG (i will get my coat) :lol:



d4ead said:


> *A very happy New Year To You All!*


you too Dead have a good one mate:thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Dearest Scott - at 21 you were, frankly, a bag of bones. Not a good look. These days you're a nice bit of meat.



d4ead said:


> ohh and one of big dom bless his giant cotton socks


Dom - can we have sex? Like now? Please? Pretty please? YOU ARE FÚCKING HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> Dearest Scott - at 21 you were, frankly, a bag of bones. Not a good look. These days you're a nice bit of meat.
> 
> Dom - can we have sex? Like now? Please? Pretty please? YOU ARE FÚCKING HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I second that................

No wait, I like the bag of bones look with the movie star hair look. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

I'll just make myself clear:

BigDom - *HUBBA HUBBA* *drool* :wub:


----------



## BigDom86

wtf when did you take that pic of me lol.


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> wtf when did you take that pic of me lol.


If you didn't stare in the mirror checking yourself out so much you might have noticed him taking a pic. :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Dom - I agree with Vitamin D. Shag me now.


----------



## d4ead

hehe, he is a hotty isnt he, but his ass is mine damn it all mine. grrrrrr


----------



## IanStu

Happy New Year Scott

hope you find what your looking for :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Happy new year mate all the best


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy New Year darlin x


----------



## d4ead

thanks everyone....

got a defo hard gyno lump damn it grrrrrr.


----------



## d4ead

ok i have to admit i got a bit of a log on for weemans new avi. now that is what im aiming for.

just another 3 years of hard work...... more food, more ass, and much more dedication.


----------



## d4ead

I bought some new scales, with body fat and water %. whilst im aware the figures wont be accurate im hoping if i use the same scales each time ill be able to gauge progress on them.

current stats are 85.9kg, 11.7% bf, 49.7% water

considering i was 102kg on the 2nd November thats quite scary.


----------



## lumberjack

ummm no carbs


----------



## d4ead

hey josh mate you ok.


----------



## bigbob33

Hello mate! Happy new year, hope this year brings everything you want!


----------



## d4ead

well it has to be better then the last year bob buddy. so im trying to start it in a positive light.


----------



## bigbob33

That's the right attitude mate:thumb: I'm hoping for a good one too! I'm going to give it 100% this year and see how much I can impove, starting with a better effort with the old diet as from tommorow.......


----------



## d4ead

m going to try some pharma sus on my cruise.

not sure what my next blast will be yet but ill defo include slin this time :0


----------



## bigbob33

Tbh the paki sus is the best gear I've ever used! I might just go back to basics myself for a while, test and ocasionally a little tren! Those are the 2 things that have worked the best for me, I'm too fat to fk about with slin:lol:


----------



## Joshua

Yo ho ho - happy new year buddy.

If you are going to blast with slin, what about running something that is quite cortisol suppressive (tren, var, etc). It should help with keeping fat gains low long term.

J


----------



## BigDom86

why pharma sus this time scott?


----------



## d4ead

i must confess i have a hankering to try out deca.

ive know nothing about var. ive done tren and got on with it on my last 2 blasts.

What can you tell me about it, suggested doses what to expect from it etc?


----------



## d4ead

no real reason dom its just what they had.


----------



## bigbob33

I've never really rated deca that much although it does help the old creaking joints a little! I just seem to hold a lot of water on it! Never tried var....


----------



## d4ead

never used either so whatever i do will be a new experience.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> I bought some new scales, with body fat and water %. whilst im aware the figures wont be accurate im hoping if i use the same scales each time ill be able to gauge progress on them.
> 
> current stats are 85.9kg, 11.7% bf, 49.7% water
> 
> considering i was 102kg on the 2nd November thats quite scary.


Hey pops, dont want to burst your bubble, but from the pics I see 11.7% looks a bit low bodyfat for you.

Anyway, if you want to run the deca, you need to run it for a bit of time to see results.

Quite supressive though, but I liked it when I ran it, it is a bit cleaner building drug than test with the water retention and stuff, but it is a good long term drug with very supressive qualites.

I would suggest you run a lowerish dose of test, then once off the deca run some test for the meatbolites to clear.

It can supress months after last jab, not to mention it has a very long half life.


----------



## d4ead

ohh the 11.7% is a joke mate, as i said its just a reading off these new scales wont be accurate in the real world at all but im hoping it will be a measure to gauge myself using same scales each time.

At a guess id say im close to 14% > 16%


----------



## BigDom86

im thinking of using deca aswell in the summer. unsure how i want to run it though


----------



## dmcc

I'm more concerned by the less than 50% water.... I thought the body was about 70% water?


----------



## Joshua

I was not suggesting var per se, just any of them that heavy on the cortisol suppression, as suppressing cortisol whilst playing with slin inhibits the growth in the number of fat cells that one gets with slin.

When I have played with var, I got very nice results with 100mg.d-1 it was a bit pricey. Gains are quite mild but kept well IME. I have a few lads who were running var+slin only cycles with some very nice sustainable gains. When used on a cycle like that though, one is using it in quite a different way from a normal androgen. One has to be careful when coming off a slin+var only stack especially if the cycle length is high as the cortisol rebound can be substantial although short lived. Going keto or protein sparing modified fast for 2wk during such a cycle helps though.

J


----------



## hackskii

Careful on the slin, some bodytypes that are suseptable to fat gains, tend to get fat on slin.


----------



## d4ead

dmcc said:


> I'm more concerned by the less than 50% water.... I thought the body was about 70% water?


not sure on that one, while the body is 70% water, im not sure if that would equate to 70% of the total body weight. Id asume its volume.



Joshua said:


> I was not suggesting var per se, just any of them that heavy on the cortisol suppression, as suppressing cortisol whilst playing with slin inhibits the growth in the number of fat cells that one gets with slin.
> 
> When I have played with var, I got very nice results with 100mg.d-1 it was a bit pricey. Gains are quite mild but kept well IME. I have a few lads who were running var+slin only cycles with some very nice sustainable gains. When used on a cycle like that though, one is using it in quite a different way from a normal androgen. One has to be careful when coming off a slin+var only stack especially if the cycle length is high as the cortisol rebound can be substantial although short lived. Going keto or protein sparing modified fast for 2wk during such a cycle helps though.
> 
> J


if im being honest id expect to be on tren again as its worked well for me before



hackskii said:


> Careful on the slin, some bodytypes that are suseptable to fat gains, tend to get fat on slin.


yes indeed its the main reason ive never tried it before. We will just have to see how i go.


----------



## d4ead

bollox.

did back

deads up to 170kg x 5 all the way up

rows up to 100kg x 10 all the way up

felt like i was going to pass out went to toilet puked for 10 mins gave up went home. opps.


----------



## lumberjack

Beast!

Hows Deads going?

Have you tried pulling from different height?

And some stiff legged ones?


----------



## Cheese

Dead, my brother from another....

How you doing mate? Not long till you come and visit, can't wait it'll be a right laugh.

Any news?


----------



## BigDom86

hi cheese  long time no sees


----------



## Cheese

Alright Dom, thats just what Salkev said, i've been busy with personal shizzle mate. Plus my shoulders been buggered and spending to long in here would have made me miss the gym more.

How was your christmas/new year?


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> bollox.
> 
> did back
> 
> deads up to 150kg
> 
> rows up to 100kg
> 
> felt like i was going to pass out went to toilet puked for 10 mins gave up went home. opps.


Exactly what im expecting next deadlift day mate,youll soon be on the climb again


----------



## BigDom86

christmas and new years is good. just training hard still.


----------



## d4ead

lumberjack said:


> Beast!
> 
> Hows Deads going?
> 
> Have you tried pulling from different height?
> 
> And some stiff legged ones?


i do stiff legged upto about 140kg, and only after that change to normal. Never tried starting higher up. Might be an interesting mix up 1 day.



Cheese said:


> Dead, my brother from another....
> 
> How you doing mate? Not long till you come and visit, can't wait it'll be a right laugh.
> 
> Any news?


still no word at all but hey im ok. Looking forward to our meet as well pal. Im going straight to petes in the morning hes making me breaky and loaning me a coach for a catch up snooze. what a guy.



Dsahna said:


> Exactly what im expecting next deadlift day mate,youll soon be on the climb again


It was better then i thought actually i had forgotten the lifts at 160 and 170 and i had worked all the way up at 5 reps. Think i just bit off to much to soon. Should have probably started easier. Even the rows were okish id normaly only go up another 10kg, the real issue was not doing any pulldowns still never mind.



BigDom86 said:


> christmas and new years is good. just training hard still.


god bless you dom mate, get back up here so i can buy you a nandos.


----------



## BigDom86

god bless you too my brother in christ  nandinos sounds nicee


----------



## d4ead

ps

used my xmas liquid chalk it was ace.


----------



## Cheese

As long as your alright mate. Glad to see you got something sorted so you can get your head down, sorry i couldn't help you out mate... sure you understand though :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

its fine good buddy it really would have been no hassle looking around the town and eating burger kings but pete kindly offered. he works the same shift as me (almost) so should work out great.

cant wait for well you know what im waiting for.. haha

anyone going to bring some fun stuff with them? cant rely on drink for everything...


----------



## Cheese

I get sacked if i take fun stuff mate... drug tests at work. Never really been interested in it anyway if i'm honest. Beer all the way for me, although not too many cos its a school night and they also do breath tests :cursing: Big brother type sh1t where i work.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> anyone going to bring some fun stuff with them? cant rely on drink for everything...


We've got scrabble and monopoly if you want to borrow either of them mate...


----------



## IanStu

Hello loosers...just popping my head above the parapet in order for you to bathe in my glory for a few moments and to bring some light into you're dull, dull lives :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> I get sacked if i take fun stuff mate... drug tests at work. Never really been interested in it anyway if i'm honest. Beer all the way for me, although not too many cos its a school night and they also do breath tests :cursing: Big brother type sh1t where i work.


my place is the same mate, 0% tolerance policy straight down the line. what a world we live in. Beer makes me feel ill. Magners it is then 



vsideboy said:


> We've got scrabble and monopoly if you want to borrow either of them mate...


yes, er, well, i guess i could put them in a line on the pub table, not quite the buzz i was expecting though pmsl.


----------



## M_at

IanStu it is your dull life. You're is a contraction of you are.

As you were.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Hello loosers...just popping my head above the parapet in order for you to bathe in my glory for a few moments and to bring some light into you're dull, dull lives :whistling:


thanks ian i feel better already you can put your cloths back on now...


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> yes, er, well, i guess i could put them in a line on the pub table, not quite the buzz i was expecting though pmsl.


lol sorry dude.



M_at said:


> IanStu it is your dull life. You're is a contraction of you are.
> 
> As you were.


Eh? Is that even written in english?


----------



## Cheese

M_at said:


> IanStu it is your dull life. You're is a contraction of you are.
> 
> As you were.


Picking up on spelling mistakes is just going to fuel his suspicions of your eternal dullness :no: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

Just seen the vids you posted. Certainly looking leaner, what do you attribute that to mate?


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> IanStu it is your dull life. You're is a contraction of you are.
> 
> As you were.


errrr didnt understand a word...i'm sure it meant something..we may never know


----------



## d4ead

pastanchicken said:


> Just seen the vids you posted. Certainly looking leaner, what do you attribute that to mate?


ass, exhaustion and poor diet mate. sad but true fat loss was not intentional.

but i look better for it so....


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> errrr didnt understand a word...i'm sure it meant something..we may never know


having read it 6 times ive just worked out what he meant. damn dan you got that fast, your way smarter then me. I guess hes smarter then all of us for noticing the mistake in the first place but then hes gay so......


----------



## pastanchicken

d4ead said:


> ass, exhaustion and poor diet mate. sad but true fat loss was not intentional.
> 
> but i look better for it so....


I was looking for a pearl of wisdom there :lol:

Fair do's mate, you do look better though, so all good :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

if you want to know details pasta mate check the post i made in vsides journal least you will know the truth behind it not some made up bull of why im so great.


----------



## vsideboy

lol d4ead you are great, you're my bestest buddy in the whole wide world :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken

Will do


----------



## vsideboy

feel free to comment if you like too pastanchicken.


----------



## Cheese

^^ allow me


----------



## vsideboy

lol cheers cheese.

wow say that 5 times fast.

cheers cheese cheers cheese cheers cheese cheers cheese cheers cheese

it was even difficult to type it 5 times fast.


----------



## Cheese

Tried it came out as cheecheecheechee....


----------



## vsideboy

morning gang, hope you are all well. Still a bit chilly out there bbbrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## d4ead

fukin freeeezin.

chest was **** weak as fuk

only went upto 110kg on incline much the same on flat after. did some flys with drop sets and then a few barbell curls but only upto like 40kg.

Was out of breath and feelin odd. Much like yesterday. i have bad doms all over my back and im sure ill have the same for my chest as well.

Love you guys now im off to bed...


----------



## Cheese

Don't worry mate my session last night was pony!

Completely outlifted in every excercise... more weight and more reps, by my training partner.

I'll be ok next month, i think i'll have got some of my strength/size back.

The good news is that my shoulder didn't give up on me although it didn't feel fully repaired either.


----------



## nothing2fear

Hello mate, just been having a flick through your journal.

Im going through the same thing atm, stopped training back in last march and only properly returned to it a few weeks ebfore xmas... everythings down and generally feeling like sh!te but things are slowly coming back on track...

Things will be back to how they were pretty quick... muscle memory is a wonderful thing :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> only went upto 110kg on incline much the same on flat after. did some flys with *drop sets* and then a few barbell curls but only upto like 40kg.


gay :thumb:

it all sounds like my first couple of sesions after chrimbo....felt sick and tired and at one point was sure I was having a heart attack/stroke thingy, had to cut em short but starting to get back on track now :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

nothing2fear said:


> Hello mate, just been having a flick through your journal.
> 
> Im going through the same thing atm, stopped training back in last march and only properly returned to it a few weeks ebfore xmas... everythings down and generally feeling like sh!te but things are slowly coming back on track...
> 
> Things will be back to how they were pretty quick... muscle memory is a wonderful thing :thumb:


thanks for checking out the journal mate 



Cheese said:


> Don't worry mate my session last night was pony!
> 
> Completely outlifted in every excercise... more weight and more reps, by my training partner.
> 
> I'll be ok next month, i think i'll have got some of my strength/size back.
> 
> The good news is that my shoulder didn't give up on me although it didn't feel fully repaired either.


your a god, of cource you will be back bigger and better then ever..



IanStu said:


> gay :thumb:
> 
> it all sounds like my first couple of sesions after chrimbo....felt sick and tired and at one point was sure I was having a heart attack/stroke thingy, had to cut em short but starting to get back on track now :thumbup1:


yes thats it, thats what i got whats it called??


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> yes thats it, thats what i got whats it called??


gaylazyfatfeckeritis

:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> gaylazyfatfeckeritis
> 
> :thumb:


ahhhh thanks for clearing that up vside... is there a know cure yet??


----------



## vsideboy

lol not that I've heard of mate, but I assure you that we've all got it at this time of year.


----------



## M_at

Speak for yourself but the true gays don't.


----------



## d4ead

true gays are indestructible.


----------



## hackskii

lol

Sorry to hear about all that snow, it is cold here too about 75 degrees yesterday. :lol:

It is going to get down to 74 today.


----------



## winger

It's actually supposed to hit 77 degrees today. It's a good thing I am in shorts and a tee shirt at work. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

its ok here. Its very cold but no snow and my heating is on and im comfy in my tshirt drinking yet another pint of magners while me and the kids watch the incredibles again.

'what was that sweety i look bigger then mr incredible,'

'yeh thanks'


----------



## Joshua

hackskii said:


> lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about all that snow, it is cold here too about 75 degrees yesterday. :lol:
> 
> It is going to get down to 74 today.





winger said:


> It's actually supposed to hit 77 degrees today. It's a good thing I am in shorts and a tee shirt at work. :whistling:


Damn you guys! I could do with a bit of tshirts and shorts weather over here. Snowed in, and would be in trouble if I didn't have my food supplies incase of a nuclear winter. Not much to eat except for protein powder and cups of tea.



d4ead said:


> its ok here. Its very cold but no snow and my heating is on and im comfy in my tshirt drinking yet another pint of magners while me and the kids watch the incredibles again.
> 
> 'what was that sweety i look bigger then mr incredible,'
> 
> 'yeh thanks'


I hear that a new front is developing and going to be hitting between west london and bristol tonight.

It's always good when you are bigger than action heros on the screen. :thumb:

J


----------



## hackskii

Actually I would love to see some snow, daughter would go ballistic with that.

I would not mind for once or twice, but not seasonal.

Was in the snow a week ago at my dads house, I have worn out tennis shoes and it was super slippery, I had a fear of falling and breaking something.


----------



## BigDom86

i really hope it doesnt snow. ****s me off if i cant get to the gym. apparently it could be worse than last year here in london and the south. hope not


----------



## dmcc

In what world is 110kg for reps on incline BP not good?


----------



## M_at

I'd kill to manage that.


----------



## d4ead

for me its not great. and 110 on flat is pathetic for me. while i appreciate the sentiment and understand its a reasonable weight for some people ive come to expect more from myself.


----------



## BigDom86

i expect more from you too. tut tut


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> ive come to expect more from myself.


So your New Years Resolution will be to last more than 2 minutes? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

haha my wife winges cos i take too long to cum i like to make sex last whys that an issue grrrrr.

anyway im snowed in cant even open the front door. ohh well more magners tv and t shirt wearing.


----------



## vsideboy

step away from the magners!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> haha my wife winges cos i take too long to cum


LOL...I get the opposite complaint


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> LOL...I get the opposite complaint


same here mate, I'm usually asleep as soon as I get near the bed lol.


----------



## d4ead

in the old days she used to like fuking for hours these days she just wants it over. I guess i could always think about someone else to oblige her.

diet

wow what a day i had fruit and oats as meal one and then 2 slices of marmite and toast and then 8 crackers with butter and cheese. Think im getting fat again.

We were supposed to be going to euro disney this weekend but teh airports being closed is a big issue my kids upset and that makes my life a misery. Grrrr.

On another note, the wifes been moaning about my girlie sized arms and has told me to fix them. I got hold of my boss and told him the issue and ive been instructed to inject some test straight into the bi (and tri). ill do this later then work on them and report back. To be honest i was scared of injecting into the delt as i think im to small, but i guess i just need to man up. This i will do even if its just to stop her winging about my body.

on another note ive managed to last this long with out drinking a drop of magners but i can here the bottles calling me from teh cold outside. there screaming drink me in this really scary voice. Im scared ill have to do what they say.... you have to obey the voices in your head, right????

On another note if i die in a plain crash on the way out there can someone nip into the funeral directors and do a load if site injections before im viewed by anyone. Want to fill out my box nicely, thanks... (assuming the corpse isnt to mangled to view)

love you all.


----------



## vsideboy

blimey where to start?



d4ead said:


> in the old days she used to like fuking for hours these days she just wants it over.


thats cos you don't do it for her anymore so she's bored.



d4ead said:


> I guess i could always think about someone else to oblige her.


or let someone else oblige her. :thumb:

I'm sure you'll find a volunteer on here somewhere?



d4ead said:


> diet
> 
> wow what a day i had fruit and oats as meal one and then 2 slices of marmite and toast and then 8 crackers with butter and cheese. Think im getting fat again.


YEP



d4ead said:


> On another note, the wifes been moaning about my girlie sized arms and has told me to fix them.


Aren't we all mate?



d4ead said:


> on another note ive managed to last this long with out drinking a drop of magners but i can here the bottles calling me from teh cold outside. there screaming drink me in this really scary voice. Im scared ill have to do what they say.... you have to obey the voices in your head, right????


told you earlier to step away from the magners! its for your own good.

only joking matey, :laugh:


----------



## BigDom86

hows it going in guildford mr scott? i was going to come back this week but dont think ill bother with this weather.


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> blimey where to start?
> 
> thats cos you don't do it for her anymore so she's bored.
> 
> *thats cos she keeps getting obliged by other people*
> 
> or let someone else oblige her. :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure you'll find a volunteer on here somewhere?
> 
> *she gets to much of that already (thats half the problem)*
> 
> YEP
> 
> *thanks for that*
> 
> Aren't we all mate?
> 
> *moaning about my arms being small??*
> 
> told you earlier to step away from the magners! its for your own good.
> 
> *still staying away... so far so good.*
> 
> only joking matey, :laugh:





BigDom86 said:


> hows it going in guildford mr scott? i was going to come back this week but dont think ill bother with this weather.


yeh weather is sh1tty and im not back till next Wednesday anyway (assuming we get to go).

Im off next weekend as well if you wanna go do nandos or something (if you get back next week of cource)

im working the whole week after then and then the week after that im in birmingham.... (yeh for cheese ian and pete) those boys better feed me up and show me a good time. :beer:


----------



## leafman

You are only joking about others obliging ur missus i hope buddy :lol: If not pm me details :thumb: :laugh:

Hope new year is gettin off to good start  wont bullsh1t u ive not read back threw ur journal yet but will catch up last few pages :thumbup1: Hope all is well, things not great for me at min but very soon will be time to do a nice blast and i cant wait. Just life getting in the way at minute.

Anyway ramblings over all best mate


----------



## vsideboy

leafman said:


> You are only joking about others obliging ur missus i hope buddy :lol: If not pm me details :thumb: :laugh:


thats how he affords all his gear mate, pimping her out


----------



## bigbob33

Morning guys! No work for me again today:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Ha ha!!

Happy new yr on both sides of the Atlantic to one

and all! Sorry I've been away for so long but I do have to say I am very happy to be back, on the forum at least but

hoping to be training within the next two weeks max!!

Dead, I never offered you a sofa! Your confused mate! What I said there is a bed, all ready for you. Heating on and a

hot water bottle should you wish!

I'll be calling you to discuss the extensive menu options

available, breakfast and lunch should you wish!

I'll call you and see what you fancy! Filipino food is ace and

my wifey is a mean chef even if I do say so myself!

Well, off to bed mate, but back online and

raring to go!

Happy new yr folks!


----------



## pcuzz

bigbob33 said:


> Morning guys! No work for me again today:thumb:


Morning Rob..

How you keeping mate?

I got a missed call from you but then returned

the call and no answer????

Dis you get my text??


----------



## bigbob33

Morning pete mate, I've only just sorted my phone out! It got a bit spazzed when I fell off my sledge and ended up with pockets full of snow:lol: seems alright now and I'm due a new one at the end of the month anyway sorry about that!


----------



## vsideboy

haha can just imagine that, big bodybuilding bob on a tiny kiddies sledge.

Are all guys just children really? I know I am


----------



## Cheese

pcuzz78 said:


> Ha ha!!
> 
> Happy new yr on both sides of the Atlantic to one
> 
> and all! Sorry I've been away for so long but I do have to say I am very happy to be back, on the forum at least but
> 
> hoping to be training within the next two weeks max!!
> 
> Dead, I never offered you a sofa! Your confused mate! What I said there is a bed, all ready for you. Heating on and a
> 
> hot water bottle should you wish!
> 
> I'll be calling you to discuss the extensive menu options
> 
> available, breakfast and lunch should you wish!
> 
> I'll call you and see what you fancy! Filipino food is ace and
> 
> my wifey is a mean chef even if I do say so myself!
> 
> Well, off to bed mate, but back online and
> 
> raring to go!
> 
> Happy new yr folks!


You trying to make me look bad?!

Don't make this a competition Pete i'll have to spring the wild card and let him shag my mrs just so he says i was the best host. :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

lol


----------



## d4ead

ohh im liking this, i can see all sorts of great possibilitys, cheese i would like to point out already seen rude pics of petes i think you should try to catch up with that first mate 

ok well im supposed to be leaving for Euro Disney today, heres hoping that the flights aren't cancelled. Either way im pretty sure i wont be able to post until next Wednesday or Thursday. So wish me luck 

did some bicep shots last night, ohhh im liking this effect  will be jabbin biceps triceps delts from now on rofl.

loads of love to you boys see you next week.

and pete mate, honestly ill try anything but i dont like fish, and im not keen on italian. Dont like tomato based sh1t either. I love the green Thai and the yellow Thai currys though. So anything like that with chicken of beef instead of fish would be awesome. brown rice of course xx.

just 18 days mate coming fast ehh.


----------



## d4ead

ps if everyone can just rep me once a day till i get back so i dont drop to far behind that would be great xx

fpmsl


----------



## Cheese

I'll email you one but if you meet her when your up here don't breathe a word about it, haha.

Have you got the finer points laid out yet.

Up here on the monday, straioght to pete's for some sleep, spend some time with him.

Then to you hotel. I'll meet you Wednesday or Thursday night for some food and a few beer/magners.

When are you seeing Ian? I asked him if he fancied travelleing down to birmingham and meeting us both there but had no reply.


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> I'll email you one but if you meet her when your up here don't breathe a word about it, haha.
> 
> Have you got the finer points laid out yet.
> 
> Up here on the monday, straioght to pete's for some sleep, spend some time with him.
> 
> Then to you hotel. I'll meet you Wednesday or Thursday night for some food and a few beer/magners.
> 
> When are you seeing Ian? I asked him if he fancied travelleing down to birmingham and meeting us both there but had no reply.


email? bah! get it up on here mate! don't be a spoil-sport we won't tell her you did it


----------



## Cheese

No chance! Sorry mate there are advantages of being *good friends with the cheese. I'm sure when i get to know you better i can sort something out :lol:

*Obviously by good friends i mean a paying customer.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> I'll email you one but if you meet her when your up here don't breathe a word about it, haha.
> 
> Have you got the finer points laid out yet.
> 
> Up here on the monday, straioght to pete's for some sleep, spend some time with him.
> 
> Then to you hotel. I'll meet you Wednesday or Thursday night for some food and a few beer/magners.
> 
> When are you seeing Ian? I asked him if he fancied travelleing down to birmingham and meeting us both there but had no reply.


ians is defo going to come meet me but he dont plan that far ahead. I think i will be phoning him from Birmingham to arrange the details.

As far as the rest goes, ill play it by ear a lot depends on someone else as you know so until i hear from them i cant plan anything.


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> No chance! Sorry mate there are advantages of being *good friends with the cheese. I'm sure when i get to know you better i can sort something out :lol:
> 
> *Obviously by good friends i mean a paying customer.


haha

just been snowing a bit more here, so hope your flight is on d4ead.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> ians is defo going to come meet me but he dont plan that far ahead. I think i will be phoning him from Birmingham to arrange the details.
> 
> As far as the rest goes, ill play it by ear a lot depends on someone else as you know so until i hear from them i cant plan anything.


Yeah i thought that was the case tbh, thought i'd ask anyway though.

If he's coming to brum then i'll come on the same night. We'll sort it nearer the time, i'll keep the week free ish.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> When are you seeing Ian? I asked him if he fancied travelleing down to birmingham and meeting us both there but had no reply.


sorry mate....I only live about 20 mins from centre of Brum so I can get there easily and should be free on any date I think...looking forward to drinking you all under the table :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

:thumb: wicked, can't wait to meet the man with the upside down smile in the flesh. I'm also free any day so we'll leave it to Dead to tell us when he requires our attendance.

You will with out a doubt drink me under the table cos i'm only allowed a couple of pints. If i bring my missus and make her drive or get her to pick me up then i can have a few more.


----------



## BigDom86

cheese spread the love


----------



## d4ead

Well I'm in my hotel at the airport. Things looking ok for the flight in the morning.

Got to luton easy enougth so all good. Will post bicep pics when I get back.

Love to you all.


----------



## winger

Have a safe flight Scotty.


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> You trying to make me look bad?!
> 
> Don't make this a competition Pete i'll have to spring the wild card and let him shag my mrs just so he says i was the best host. :lol:


Sh1t sorry Jay mate!

Did he not mention that I already arranged to fly jo's sister in

direct from the Philippines for a weeks holiday to play host to our dear friend Scott???

Just not sure if je will appreciate pretending to like that olive skinned 25 yr old Asian beauty! If not though mate I'm more than confident he will like her cooking  ....


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Well I'm in my hotel at the airport. Things looking ok for the flight in the morning.
> 
> Got to luton easy enougth so all good. Will post bicep pics when I get back.
> 
> Love to you all.


Have to say I was fortunate to see some of the bi shots... It really does help I think, but for me doesn't take the fear factor away from doing ya bi!! But as I said I guess when you've done it once it's nothing!

Hope your flights ok mate and hope you all have a wicked time!

See what I can do re reps!! Ha


----------



## winger

And don't forget to take lots of pics!

Some of us live our lives through you Scott!


----------



## BigDom86

is that what you was trying to send me ysterday? bi shots? my phone is crap and i cant receive pics lmao


----------



## vsideboy

winger said:


> And don't forget to take lots of pics!
> 
> Some of us live our lives through you Scott!


 :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

When does dead get back?

We miss you scotty x x


----------



## Cheese

By the way vside - get access to the adult lounge! What you waiting for?


----------



## vsideboy

don't know how mate.

am I missing anything good?


----------



## Cheese

Yeah! pics of my mrs for one :lol:

Seriously, there is some proper filth in their. 90% of it is compliments of mr and mrs weeman (goes without saying really).

Read the link, and thank me with reps later for enlightening you hahaha.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/67621-adults-lounge-access.html


----------



## vsideboy

haha cheers dude.


----------



## BigDom86

hope mr scotty is having fun. can we have a complimentary swole bi shot?


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Yeah! pics of my mrs for one :lol:
> 
> Seriously, there is some proper filth in their. 90% of it is compliments of mr and mrs weeman (goes without saying really).
> 
> Read the link, and thank me with reps later for enlightening you hahaha.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/67621-adults-lounge-access.html


fuk linking that link us to your mrs!!!! (new one or old one??)


----------



## d4ead

sorry for delay heres the shots that were promised...

its injection day today so ill be having another good go think ill stick some in the tri and delt this time as well see what the results are will post pics again.

looking really fat, but i think its mostly water weight as i couldn't take my ai (letro) with me. have a big gyno lump in right nip as well. Oh well **** happens i guess. DRunk cider and ate like **** now since before xmas, im still snowed in as well which a bitch. Im really not sure about work tommorow night at all, i have no choice to make it really.


----------



## d4ead

hehe that middle pic is my fav rofl

i love this sh1t ahahahhahaha

*ps still not as big as tara's.... will be soon enough babe


----------



## bigbob33

Nice shots mate, how was the pip?


----------



## d4ead

none really, bit of a dead arm feeling in my left arm but that was it. nothing i couldn't have trained through given the chance.


----------



## bigbob33

How much did you put in each bi mate? I fancy this myself tbh....


----------



## vsideboy

yey deads back. we've all missed ya mate.

You got before bi stabbing and after bi stabbing pics mate? Just wondering how much of a difference it made at the time.


----------



## d4ead

er no i don't im afraid mate. theres a pic of my bi in the same pose from about june time in my profile gallery though.

The effect is not that much it just looks like it does when its pumped but when its relaxed.

Ill do before and after shots today but it wont be as good as the bi still looks ok.

i was told to do 2 jabs a week instead of 1, but i need some weaker gear before i do that. Im already jabbing a weeks worth od dose as it is.


----------



## d4ead

bob, only 0.5ml in each bi mate


----------



## BigDom86

what pin did you use?


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> er no i don't im afraid mate. theres a pic of my bi in the same pose from about june time in my profile gallery though.
> 
> The effect is not that much it just looks like it does when its pumped but when its relaxed.
> 
> Ill do before and after shots today but it wont be as good as the bi still looks ok.
> 
> i was told to do 2 jabs a week instead of 1, but i need some weaker gear before i do that. Im already jabbing a weeks worth od dose as it is.


blimey :cool2:


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> what pin did you use?


i used a slin pin 



vsideboy said:


> blimey :cool2:


indeed

my gear is 400mg so .5 in each bicep and .75 in each tricep and .5 in each delt would be 3.5ml 1400mg. I could forget the delts (they were never mentioned by the boss) and that would be 2.5 ml thats 1g. Which is what i do now. But thats still only a once a week dose not twice. If i get my 250 sus i can dose that the same way and just do 2.5ml twice a week as that's only 1.25g


----------



## ryoken

ahh your back, hows things Dead, i see your jabbing yourself like a crazed junkie lol:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

im off the gear now. planning my next cycle for june, thinking 1g test 500mg deca


----------



## d4ead

nice dom do it


----------



## d4ead

well just in case you think im exaggerating with the whether front this was this morning out my front door.


----------



## BigDom86

yep its like that in london too. didnt get to gym yesterday. my training partner doesnt know about today either and he drives. so looks like i might ride my bike in the snow today to the gym lol


----------



## bigbob33

So 0.5 ml is the way forward then Ill give it a go next week!


----------



## d4ead

why not bob, ive just been told the sus isnt a great idea as the pip is really bad with sus anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## d4ead

kids rep whoring shot


----------



## Cheese

IME pip from sus is worse then a single ester test.

After reading Hackskii's thread HGH "the fountain of youth" i might do gh in february. As long as i can avoid cancer in the head then i'll be ok.

On a side note my mate tried siting his bi's a few years ago, he did minimal research and then banged 2ml sust into each bicep, he was off work in agony for three days PMSL. He couldn't move them!


----------



## vsideboy

ryoken said:


> ahh your back, hows things Dead, i see your jabbing yourself like a crazed junkie lol:lol: :lol:


aye don't drink too much d4ead you'll have stuff squirting out the holes from all over your body. Or did I watch too many cartoons as a kid?


----------



## d4ead

rofl thats funny hahahahaha

id love to do hgh but that out of my pay grade


----------



## vsideboy

guy at my gym tried to flog some hgh (apparently) £90 for a months worth or would that be more like a weeks worth?

either way I ain't interested (yet)


----------



## Cheese

Depends how much you take per day really, no price discussion allowed so i won't say how much i'll take per day but i think it'll cost me £400 for 3 months. Then i might throw some test and deca in the mix, still contemplating the possibilities to be honest


----------



## d4ead

yup problem is minimum cycle recommended is six months which would cost me aprox 1000.

man thats outa my league, still if you get some cheese baby and wanna dose me while im visiting i wont say no xx


----------



## vsideboy

oops sorry didn't mean to break the rules.

yeah think I'll stick to natural for now, too much cash for the bash


----------



## d4ead

vside you take different daily dosages for different things

fat loss

to look younger

building muscle


----------



## vsideboy

I want all those things, I'd be pumping 100g a day lol.

sorry all this jabbing talk is a bit over my head so I'll dip out for now and let you guys talk about it.


----------



## Cheese

Dead what is (in your opinion) best for muscle gain? High dose? ie 6-8 iu. I was thinking very low dose.


----------



## d4ead

haha its ok vside not like ive ever tried hgh myself either...

i do know if you tried jabbin 100g a day youd spend a lot more then 1000 for the month though pmsl


----------



## d4ead

cheese as far as i know 3 - 5iu fat loss, 5 - 8 muscle - gain but as i said thats only hearsay.

Im not the man to ask on that one pal.

being so lean id have thought youd have tried the slin route first.


----------



## Cheese

Slin in my opinion (through research) is more risky.

After reading the thread i mentioned, i fancy trying it. I'm not gonna do anything like 8iu per day though. The cost would be rediculous.... thousands.


----------



## d4ead

yeh slin is more risky but bigger results, only reason i dont is because im so fat already rofl.

i can help you out with slin mate (advice) and its super cheap in comparison...


----------



## Cheese

We'll have a chat about it when your up here then (over the BK :lol: )


----------



## d4ead

*youd think the tight cvnt would at least take me out for a proper steak, seeing as petes flown a cook in especially to cook me breakfast.


----------



## BillC

If you two love birds are unsure about how much growth to take, I'll gladly trial your supply for you free at any dose you see fit was going to get some for my dodgy shoulder but the void where my money used to be following xmas means I can't. :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello boys how you doing omg word of advice never wipe yer ar$e with menthol pocket tissues when you run out of bog paper pmsl


----------



## Cheese

Not another one with a bad shoulder!

Thats kind of the thinking with me doing it... deca will help but HGH would be better.

Scott - you keep on mate, i've just downsized you from Bacon XL double with cheese to a Chicken Royale... keep it up! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

BillC said:


> If you two love birds are unsure about how much growth to take, I'll gladly trial your supply for you free at any dose you see fit was going to get some for my dodgy shoulder but the void where my money used to be following xmas means I can't. :cursing:


hello my ginger friend welcome to my pervy little land. If theres any hgh on offer here ill take it and guess the dose.

pmsl



Bettyboo said:


> Ello boys how you doing omg word of advice never wipe yer ar$e with menthol pocket tissues when you run out of bog paper pmsl


nice thanks for that very important safety tip, where would i be without you


----------



## Cheese

Dancing round the bathroom with a ring of fire?


----------



## Bettyboo

Your most welcome haha, right gotta go pick sproggs up from school


----------



## BillC

Thankyou for the welcome, have been lurking for some time but the ped talk dragged me in. My sourse was getting me some when I went online to check bank balance and oops, sh!t text - cancel growth skint!! lol. Friggin kids and needing food and clothing:cursing:. Maybe I should declare myself poor and get a laptop then flog it to get more gear:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

jay mate do i get cheese and bacon with my royale??

to be honest after the french sh1t ive had to eat almost anything sounds great.


----------



## d4ead

BillC said:


> Thankyou for the welcome, have been lurking for some time but the ped talk dragged me in. My sourse was getting me some when I went online to check bank balance and oops, sh!t text - cancel growth skint!! lol. Friggin kids and needing food and clothing:cursing:. Maybe I should declare myself poor and get a laptop then flog it to get more gear:thumb:


thats the way mate, you know the score the less you do and the worse human you are the better our government will look after you.


----------



## Cheese

Nothing like a bit of ped talk to reel in the lurkers... good to meet you Bill, i'm Jay.

Don't you worry about a thing mate, you want steak you got steak!


----------



## d4ead

fillet medium rare with a peppercorn sauce


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> fillet medium rare with a peppercorn sauce


Let's not forget the appetizers too!


----------



## d4ead

indeed

ill have some potato shells with cheese and bacon and a basket of wings please.

oh and some onion rings with dinner


----------



## Cheese

Medium rare... a man after my own.

We could go to TGI Fridays, I think that would be best for Steak, wings and skins.


----------



## BillC

Right not reading this thread anymore, T5's or not I'm still; friggin hungry:cursing: going for shake.


----------



## Cheese

I'm ok i'm eating my chilli con carne and rice


----------



## d4ead

im just about to cook a nice big dinner


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> Medium rare... a man after my own.
> 
> We could go to TGI Fridays, I think that would be best for Steak, wings and skins.


whoop I'm back in did someone mention food?

When am I invited and where is it again?

lol. :bounce:


----------



## sizar

nice one bro looking huge


----------



## hackskii

I love GH myself, favorite of all the goodies in the hand bag.

It is a bit expensive but now am looking at the GH releasing peptides.

I plan on starting one of those cycles next month after I get my big check.

Slin is one of those things that probably should not be messed with until your level of knowledge gets up there.

Slin can make you fat, but for the right body type and diet, can do alot of good as it is the most anabolic of any hormone.

The idea on the growth hormone is simple, run it long term to see the best results.

I was not impressed with the size gains, but some vascularity comes out but also fat loss is to me impressive.

It did make me grow more hair on my stomach actually, but once when using it I lost 4" on the waist and not really any weight.

Now considering it takes between 4 to 6 pounds to lose an inch, I do feel it was kind of impressive.

I cant believe all the snow you guys are getting, that is just crazy.


----------



## d4ead

haks send me some man i really wanna use it


----------



## Cheese

The thing is, i don't want to lose any fat at all.

I wouldn't mind having some extra fat if i'm honest. I need more weight, i don't care in what form at the moment.


----------



## d4ead

then cheese my boy slin it is

 we can talk when i come up


----------



## Cheese

Sound, i'm off now mate. Speak tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

xx


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> The thing is, i don't want to lose any fat at all.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having some extra fat if i'm honest. I need more weight, i don't care in what form at the moment.


All you need to do is eat then.

And watch out what you wish for you just may get it (fat)... :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

aye can happily have some of mine!


----------



## d4ead

i think we all have a bit of fat to share. ill do a new video tomorrow to show the holiday damage rofl


----------



## winger

Cheese said:


> The thing is, i don't want to lose any fat at all.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having some extra fat if i'm honest. I need more weight, i don't care in what form at the moment.


That is what I am saying about diet right now. I want to loose fat and I don't really care if I loose any muscle.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> That is what I am saying about diet right now. I want to loose fat and I don't really care if I loose any muscle.


That is because you have so much muscle to lose. :whistling: :confused1: :lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> That is because you have so much muscle to lose. :whistling: :confused1: :lol:


Reps away...lol


----------



## d4ead

haha ok boys, its great to see some brotherly love in action.

i did tri and bicep shots last night, but no gym, im hoping to get down there today, no idea what to do though. maybe a couple of all over workouts?? then i can start back proper on Monday. Didn't bother with pics in the end and i was asked to video the shots and totally forgot to do that as well. Ill make sure i do both next week.

I have been told by my boss that i should be fine doing my bicep shots with the sust, and to not be such a baby worrying about a lil bit of pip.

Really is not a lot else to report, started to eat better yesterday again so thats it now in controlled diet mode.


----------



## BillC

Why ezactly are you doing bicep shots D4ead? Cannot be nice to do and seeing as sus is a weekly shot, why bother with site injection? After facia stretch?


----------



## Cheese

hackskii said:


> *All you need to do is eat then.*
> 
> And watch out what you wish for you just may get it (fat)... :lol:


If this (*in bold*) is true then why does anyone use insulin?


----------



## d4ead

BillC said:


> Why ezactly are you doing bicep shots D4ead? Cannot be nice to do and seeing as sus is a weekly shot, why bother with site injection? After facia stretch?


to be honest just for fun, does give the bi a nice pumped look  not used the sust yet anyway just test.

*edit to be honest i find them much better then struggling to do an ass shot....



Cheese said:


> If this (*in bold*) is true then why does anyone use insulin?


well i think he was half joking, but lets face it slin is the most anabolic compound there is


----------



## Cheese

Would it be advised to use slin with a cycle of say 500mg-1000mg test per week? Or should i try it on its own so i can really judge the benefits?

Also, this may be a silly question but can slin cause gyno? therefore will i need to look out for the symptoms.


----------



## BigDom86

dont see how slin could possible cause gyno. be careful with slin its very dangerous. most bb'ing deaths are related to slin and diuretics


----------



## Cheese

Shit isn't it.... potentially something that could help me no end is one of the more dangerous things to play with.

Oh and by the way i've learnt how to evade the swear filter, muhuhahaha ****s :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

no use it by all means just be very careful.  how you do that? w4nker


----------



## Cheese

I'll do lots of research first, also scotts coming up to see me soon. He's going to go through it with me i think he's looked in to it quite alot.

Wanker haha


----------



## bigbob33

What's the secret with the swear filter then? Fk me I've gone gold


----------



## Cheese

You have to find the swear filter icon and turn it to green. While its red there no swearing allowed.

Congrats on your passage to manhood!


----------



## winger

Cheese said:


> You have to find the swear filter icon and turn it to green. While its red there no swearing allowed.
> 
> Congrats on your passage to manhood!


Not seeing the filter icon, where is it?


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Would it be advised to use slin with a cycle of say 500mg-1000mg test per week? Or should i try it on its own so i can really judge the benefits?
> 
> Also, this may be a silly question but can slin cause gyno? therefore will i need to look out for the symptoms.


no slin cant cause gyno... its also quite safe if used correctly.



bigbob33 said:


> What's the secret with the swear filter then? Fk me I've gone gold


yes details please...



Cheese said:


> You have to find the swear filter icon and turn it to green. While its red there no swearing allowed.
> 
> Congrats on your passage to manhood!


ohh come on were thick ****s need more info then that ffs.


----------



## Cheese

I'm ****ing off home now but i'll tell you tomorrow haven't got time to explain now :tongue:


----------



## d4ead

bastard


----------



## WRT

You're all ****s


----------



## d4ead

wank **** **** shit


----------



## d4ead

on another note nice to see you checking in mr wrt how things bru?


----------



## d4ead

didnt get to the gym today damn it will in the morning though


----------



## WRT

I'm doing good thanks mate, how's yourself been?


----------



## d4ead

yeh im still here trainings been a bit shit to be honest but heh ill be ok again next week.

tried to rep ya bud but im out ill hit you tomorrow.


----------



## pcuzz

I'm stunned and very interested where this sudden eagerness to use GH has come from??

I didn't realise you had all moved up to the next level so fast!! Meaning how it is alm of a sudden abilities have changed so quick and now in need of the 'icing on the cake' should be interesting to see the results in 6 months time though..... And the cost lol....


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> If this (*in bold*) is true then why does anyone use insulin?


Because as Scott said earlier it is the most anabolic hormone there is.

But also eating spikes insulin too, more food, more insulin.

For the super skinny guys it allows more transporting of nutrients.

I do know a woman that had a tumor on her pancrias(sp), she had naturally high insulin levels which made her hypoglycemic, so she had to eat frequently but ate small amounts.

She gained alot of weight and has a very hard time trying to take it off now that the tumor is gone.


----------



## d4ead

Interest in gh is always there but out of my league money wise as I said.

If I can get lean enough id go the slin route.

Will train in a minute.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead good luck with the training mate!


----------



## d4ead

well todays training was set up to be a disaster from the offf

1.5 weeks with no gym at all

triceps hurting from pip from first ever tri jabs

26 hours awake

limited and poor food intake

lack of time in gym

no warm up (stupid stupid stupid

bench

120 x 6

100 x 10

100 x 10

rows

80 x 20

100 x 10

120 x 5

shoulder press

80 x 15

112 x 8

112 x 8

leg press

100 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 10

that was it. short sharp warm up for each body part. ok baby weights, but nice high rep range (for me) video to come in a sec


----------



## d4ead

i thought that was pretty ok to be honest...


----------



## Cheese

I tend to do that after having a few weeks off, get all of the bad DOMS out of the system within a few days to leave you ready for your propper routine.


----------



## d4ead

thats the way cheese mate, just losen the old body off all ready for a full proper week next week. had to be done.

In other news heres an update vid to show the damage if any my holiday season is taking.

bah cancel that its uploaded but not showing on utube yet will have to wait till i wake up sorry.

in the mean time if you have a utube account add me as a friend and subscribe http://www.youtube.com/d4ead


----------



## Cheese

I will do mate but i can't access youtube from work so if i remember i'll do it this weekend.

You off to bed now? Reply to the pm later if you like mate no rush :thumbup1:

I had to sack off the gym last night, the fog was that bad it took ages to get home from work and i had some shopping to do. I'm going tonight and Sat now as a punishment for missing last night.


----------



## vsideboy

morning guys, subbed on the tube account mate.

vids not bad (not sure why they're always sidewards though) belly still looks tight mate, no worries for ya.


----------



## hackskii

My neck hurts now....lol


----------



## d4ead

yeh sorry will have to move them around next time.


----------



## Dsahna

Chipstick arrives


----------



## d4ead

haha hardly, i dont beleive that a couple of weeks ped free will have damaged you that much big fellah.


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:its not as bad as that,ive lost a decent amount of fat which is a bonus though!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

PHOTOS!!


----------



## Dsahna

Also,ive noticed my chest has more fcuking hair than usual daz:thumb:no joke mate:confused1:


----------



## winger

Dsahna said:


> Also,ive noticed my chest has more fcuking hair than usual daz:thumb:no joke mate:confused1:


Tease the big guy why don't ya! :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

haha fukin class...

on another note no gym today, or tommorow ill go monday


----------



## dmcc

Dsahna said:


> Also,ive noticed my chest has more fcuking hair than usual daz:thumb:no joke mate:confused1:


YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ok

chest

flat

12 x 100

6 x 120

6 x 120

incline

10 x 100

6 x 110

6 x 110

crossovers

12 x 27kg

8 x 37kg

8 x 37kg

barbell curls

12 x 35kg + 10 x 15kg

12 x 35kg + 10 x 15kg

100 x 35kg + 4 x 15kg fail

30 x crunches

6 x sex

4 x ****s

now can i ask a question i always really struggle with ,my post workout meal/drink as i always feel so sick/shakey after working out. any ideas to help with this thanks...


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> now can i ask a question i always really struggle with ,my post workout meal/drink as i always feel so sick/shakey after working out. any ideas to help with this thanks...


just suck it up and be a man! :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

Have something to eat like 40 minutes before training, then the body will have extra energy sources to use up, getting the shakes after is because you are working and using up energy molecules and its cycling it fast. The sicky feeling is the latic acid build up from the waste products of the energy that is being used, and the lack of essentials salts and minerals and water


----------



## d4ead

i tend to have a shake about 1hr before training. Should i wait the extra 20 minutes and will a shake be enough.


----------



## pcuzz

dependent if i am at work i eat oats (hot with milk) and a shake about 2 hrs before training. if im off then i always have the same but about an hour before!

seems to work for me..with a good dollop of syrup


----------



## d4ead

maybe i need to take something into the gym with me..... ill have a look at some of the powders i can mix with water while im training. something like gatorade maybe?


----------



## pcuzz

What is it you feel your lacking or in need of dead???


----------



## d4ead

i just feel sick and shaky and need not to. (only towards the end of a session and for a couple of hours afterwords.


----------



## pcuzz

Sleep deprivation:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

pcuzz78 said:


> Sleep deprivation:lol: :lol: :thumb:


too much wa*king:whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning skipper


----------



## d4ead

morning boys..

hows you bob mate all well i trust


----------



## bigbob33

Can't complain mate although I may have over done the eph this morning, I'm buzzing!


----------



## d4ead

haha nice

dont panic you have not over done it till your heart hurts


----------



## bigbob33

feels like I've done half a gram of speed!


----------



## d4ead

not that we'd have any idea what that felt like ... :whistling:


----------



## bigbob33

I'm just going on what I heard :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Mornin D....u well buddy?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning boys!


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Have something to eat like 40 minutes before training, then the body will have extra energy sources to use up, getting the shakes after is because you are working and using up energy molecules and its cycling it fast. The sicky feeling is the latic acid build up from the waste products of the energy that is being used, and the lack of essentials salts and minerals and water


great advice tara... :thumbup1:

i always eat about an hour before...something small to give me energy...if i dont i get starvin half way through...i take my shake in to the shower with me and finsih it before im done....the shaker gets cleaned too....back in the bag ready for the next serving:laugh:....not sure why ur not hungry after training...your bod should be craving liquids?


----------



## d4ead

hey pel, mate been a while nice to hear from you.

morning bets

im all ok, did my Monday workout yesterday so not over fust if i get down there today or not. Must go tomorrow though.


----------



## d4ead

i think i mighht try taking some kinda drink into the gym with me and see if that helps. maybe if i can keep my bs higher ill avoid a lot of the issues.


----------



## Bettyboo

Im good thank you Prep Diet has started today


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> hey pel, mate been a while nice to hear from you.
> 
> morning bets
> 
> im all ok, did my Monday workout yesterday so not over fust if i get down there today or not. Must go tomorrow though.


im doin the reverse...had to work yest so chest today


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i think i mighht try taking some kinda drink into the gym with me and see if that helps. maybe if i can keep my bs higher ill avoid a lot of the issues.


maybe start taking small sipps towards the end of your training and try to finish at by the time u leave the gym....


----------



## d4ead

see i normaly just have plain water in the gym, and my shake an hour beforehand.


----------



## bigbob33

Bettyboo said:


> Im good thank you Prep Diet has started today


What diet are you doing betts?


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> i think i mighht try taking some kinda drink into the gym with me and see if that helps. maybe if i can keep my bs higher ill avoid a lot of the issues.


might as well mate, can't hurt can it.


----------



## Cheese

Lately i have been buying a shake on the way into the gym and sipping it throughout my session. This is mainly due to me running out of protein powder at home.

Seems to work ok because i have a post work out meal within 45 minutes of leaving the gym.

That reminds me.... order some more protein!


----------



## Cheese

bigbob33 said:


> What diet are you doing betts?


Bump... i've got to sort a diet for my g/f, i have some ideas but bulking is more my area, i'd like to get some advice on a cutting/fat loss diet for a female.


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> That reminds me.... order some more protein!


ditto:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/

I find this site really good for USN, i've just ordered my protein £68.00 for 2 x protien igf-1.

In GNC and holland and barratts its £50 per tub


----------



## Cheese

BTW Vside, my gamer tag is definately Cheesy von chee? Dunno how i did it if you aren't supposed to be able to? try and add me if you don't believe me i might be wrong i suppose


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Bump... i've got to sort a diet for my g/f, i have some ideas but bulking is more my area, i'd like to get some advice on a cutting/fat loss diet for a female.


only just started with her and already trying to iron out those pesky imperfections???????

just slap her and tell her you look like a god and if she intends to stay yours she better work of her fat bits or shell be going the same way as your last one.

rofl pmsl hahahahahhaha


----------



## Cheese

LMFAO... FFS mate!

She actually feels really self conscious at the moment, i'm a bad infullence because i eat all the time and cook her meals. Over christmas she recons she's put nearly a stone on. She knows how conscious i am about the way i look and am alway pick faults with myself, she assumes i do the same with her... I do nothing of the sort, she's perfect just the way she is.

Either way if she'll feel better about her self if she lost some weight i'll help her out.

She does 2hrs in the gym at least 5 times a week so shouldn't be difficult if i can cut her carb in take.

Edit, already repped you so couldn't rep you for that.


----------



## d4ead

hahahaha

thats all ok cheese me old mate. id have thought the bed time cardio would have taken care of any extra flab on its own mate


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> id have thought the bed time cardio would have taken care of any extra flab on its own mate


hmph thats why I'm doing keto!!  :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

bigbob33 said:


> What diet are you doing betts?


Pscarb has prepared it for me, from what i can gather there is no carbs in this weeks diet , but I have to say I am enjoying it :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Pscarb has prepared it for me, from what i can gather there is no carbs in this weeks diet , *but I have to say I am enjoying it* :thumb:


It's only the first day isn't it, I wonder if you'll say the same closer to your show:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmmm it will be worth all the hard work, to get on that stage...Ill do whatever it takes to get me there


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> hahahaha
> 
> thats all ok cheese me old mate. id have thought the bed time cardio would have taken care of any extra flab on its own mate


....whats that..been months for me!


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Hmmm it will be worth all the hard work, to get on that stage...Ill do whatever it takes to get me there


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> ....whats that..been months for me!


been about 3 mins for me


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> been about 3 mins for me


 :blowme: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## d4ead

again?


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> again?


yea....purley for salt intake purposes:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

maybe some protein in there as well you know rofl


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> maybe some protein in there as well you know rofl


  :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> id have thought the bed time cardio would have taken care of any extra flab on its own mate





vsideboy said:


> hmph thats why I'm doing keto!!  :lol:


Now that is some funny sh1t!



Bettyboo said:


> Pscarb has prepared it for me, from what i can gather there is no carbs in this weeks diet , but I have to say I am enjoying it :thumb:





WRT said:


> It's only the first day isn't it, I wonder if you'll say the same closer to your show:lol:


Hey don't clutter up the issues with the facts Tom. :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Pelayo said:


> ....whats that..been months for me!


It's been 25 hours for me, she's sore from crashing her car. Selfish cow:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Hi Tom, how are things?


----------



## WRT

All good mate, same old, you?


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> All good mate, same old, you?


Same. Been dieting and man I turned into an ass hole while cutting calories and upping cardio.

It's no wonder guys doing contest preps can't hold a relationship down.

Today I broke it off in my bosses ass and his bosses ass...lol

But that was because they just doubled my work as of today...lol Yes it was justified.

Note to self, break some off in his ass tomorrow too.. :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

This dieting lark is no fun at all, I only had 100gms of carbs yesterday and fk me have I got a headache! :lol: I'm sure it'll all be worth it......


----------



## vsideboy

bigbob33 said:


> This dieting lark is no fun at all, I only had 100gms of carbs yesterday and fk me have I got a headache! :lol: I'm sure it'll all be worth it......


you bet it will bob


----------



## bigbob33

I hope so mate!


----------



## vsideboy

bigbob33 said:


> I hope so mate!


deffo mate. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ohhhhh no i just finished the last of my tren and mast..... its official its cruise time sniff sniff


----------



## Cheese

Well over christmas i managed to loose three quarters of an inch off my bi's and 1 inch off my thighs!

Gear Feb, i'm going to put an inch and a half on my bi's and 3 inches on my thighs.

Feel really cack about it to be honest


----------



## d4ead

haha fuk off you also got into bed with a new hot tasty bird so who gives a fuk about a bit of bi and thi wastage.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> haha fuk off you also got into bed with a new hot tasty bird so who gives a fuk about a bit of bi and thi wastage.


hmm gotta agree with scott there jay.


----------



## d4ead

hehe no answer hes probably porking her again. shesh he could at least post us pics....


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> hehe no answer hes probably porking her again. shesh he could at least post us pics....


fanks for ignorin the fact im on a forced celibacy patch:ban:

cycle ends in 11 days...me sad.


----------



## Bettyboo

Booo


----------



## d4ead

hi bets xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hows training going, im so tired... been at it all day from half ten had, physical exercise exams and had to go through 4 x 20 minute warm up sessions (with breaks in between) then went gym. Thank god day off tomorrow


----------



## Cheese

No mate wasn't poking thats in approx 35 minutes.

I suppose your right i shouldn't grumble too much. I'm back on tomorrow afternoon, peace out.


----------



## BigDom86

hello peopl 

it aint easy being cheesy eh


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> ohhhhh no i just finished the last of my tren and mast..... its official its cruise time sniff sniff





Pelayo said:


> cycle ends in 11 days...me sad.


I have 20ml of test 300 and 10ml of tren 200 in my wardrobe waiting to be used:thumb: I don't know when like!


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> I have 20ml of test 300 and 10ml of tren 200 in my wardrobe waiting to be used:thumb: I don't know when like!


shall we start our next cycles in sync?...u know like chicks with their periods:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

tom ru using tren first cycle? im deciding on tren or deca for my next


----------



## WRT

Pelayo said:


> shall we start our next cycles in sync?...u know like chicks with their periods:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


When you starting?



BigDom86 said:


> tom ru using tren first cycle? im deciding on tren or deca for my next


I am mate, only 200mg p/w though!


----------



## vsideboy

Pelayo said:


> shall we start our next cycles in sync?...u know like chicks with their periods:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


as long as you don't end up complaining and crying all the time then go for it. :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## d4ead

im up for that, now in cruising....

right legs

squat

10 x 70kg

8 x 100kg

6 x 130kg

4 x 140kg

extension

full stack

curl

8 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

calf

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 140kg


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> When you starting?
> 
> I am mate, only 200mg p/w though!


****** up the damn dose



vsideboy said:


> as long as you don't end up complaining and crying all the time then go for it. :thumb:


im pretty sure they phone each other to cry on there shoulders



bigbob33 said:


> Morning


good morning


----------



## BigDom86

WRT said:


> When you starting?
> 
> I am mate, only 200mg p/w though!


why are you using tren on 1st cycle? not trying to put you down or anything but dont you think it would be better off for later on seeing as its a more advanced drug? dont you just want to try test solo? or think it might be a waste?


----------



## d4ead

i did 400mg tren on my first cycle with 600mg test


----------



## d4ead

my second cycle was

1g test 400 tren and 500 mast and 50mg dbol daily


----------



## BigDom86

yes but your a nutter scott lol. planning my 2nd cycle for june so lets all coincide with that yes. thinking either 750mgtest/500mgdeca or 1gtest/500mg deca, or 750mg test and some tren?


----------



## d4ead

well looking at that id suggest

1g test, 500 deca, 400 tren, and a dbol kik start. and maybe some clen and eph to help drop your fat.


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> why are you using tren on 1st cycle? not trying to put you down or anything but dont you think it would be better off for later on seeing as its a more advanced drug? dont you just want to try test solo? or think it might be a waste?


I just think it would be a nice touch to the cycle, I see 13 stone runts on more than that!


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> yes but your a nutter scott lol. planning my 2nd cycle for june so lets all coincide with that yes. thinking either 750mgtest/500mgdeca or 1gtest/500mg deca, or 750mg test and some tren?


My second is gonna be 10iu's of HGH per day, 4g test p/w, 2g tren p/w, 2g mast p/w, 50mg oxy's and 50mg dbol per day, halo pre workout and slin! :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

getting tips off mak? lol


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> well looking at that id suggest
> 
> 1g test, 500 deca, 400 tren, and a dbol kik start. and maybe some clen and eph to help drop your fat.


see your a nutter :lol:


----------



## M_at

Meh to all the above. Can't comment.

So, nice squatting mate. Hope you were breaking parallel on all of them


----------



## M_at

Meh to all the above. Can't comment.

So, nice squatting mate. Hope you were breaking parallel on all of them


----------



## Bettyboo

hello boys


----------



## bigbob33

d4ead said:


> well looking at that id suggest
> 
> 1g test, 500 deca, 400 tren, and a dbol kik start. and maybe some clen and eph to help drop your fat.


Sounds like a nice cycle to me


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> getting tips off mak? lol


Nah he's cruising, back down to almost natty test levels:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello d4ead hows you... hows those guns coming on lol


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> When you starting?
> 
> *best finish this one first:laugh:...ends jan 31st....start on hgc next week and tampax/ hgc the follwoing week....*
> 
> I am mate, only 200mg p/w though!





vsideboy said:


> as long as you don't end up complaining and crying all the time then go for it. :thumb:





d4ead said:


> ****** up the damn dose
> 
> *lets all fix a date and do a joint cycle thread* :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> im pretty sure they phone each other to cry on there shoulders
> 
> good morning


----------



## vsideboy

M_at said:


> Meh to all the above. Can't comment.
> 
> So, nice squatting mate. Hope you were breaking parallel on all of them


I can't even get down to parallel, even using no weight my ankles just don't bend far enough forwards. I either have to take my heels off the floor (which won't help with balance when using weights) or keep the heels on the floor and feel I will fall backwards.


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> I can't even get down to parallel, even using no weight my ankles just don't bend far enough forwards. I either have to take my heels off the floor (which won't help with balance when using weights) or keep the heels on the floor and feel I will fall backwards.


i put small plates under my toes to keep the weight on my heels.

my squats go parallel but no further.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*right shoulders*

press

no warm up

8 x 90kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

*sorry for girly weights joe i was training between a mates sets and couldn't be bothered to change the weights

side laterals

maxed x 8

maxed x 8

maxed x 6 + 70 x 6

rear delt machine thingy

just played up to 93kg did 3 sets of whatever i couldmanage.

left it at that felt ok.

*gym was stupid busy and full of bigger guys then me i hate that grrrr. cruise may be delayed. nah it may just be supplemented with slin.


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> Ello d4ead hows you... hows those guns coming on lol


now deflated rofl


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> Meh to all the above. Can't comment.
> 
> So, nice squatting mate. Hope you were breaking parallel on all of them


when you joining te dark side???


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> see your a nutter :lol:


i was being serious (semi) i really do think thats what you should go for. especially at your size.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate, looks like a good session to me!


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> i put small plates under my toes to keep the weight on my heels.
> 
> my squats go parallel but no further.


aye could try that cheers.

morning all.

and will someone say hi to Betty, she tried twice yesterday and you've all ignored her.

Hi Betty.


----------



## d4ead

hello bets you know i love you!


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Morning mate, looks like a good session to me!


thanks bru


----------



## d4ead

yet another self whoring vid.


----------



## Joshua

Looking good S! Can you get someone else to take the vids to leave your hands free for poses?

J


----------



## d4ead

i really should the camera shake makes me feel sick rofl. least i got it the right way up this time.


----------



## dmcc

vsideboy said:


> I can't even get down to parallel, even using no weight my ankles just don't bend far enough forwards. I either have to take my heels off the floor (which won't help with balance when using weights) or keep the heels on the floor and feel I will fall backwards.


Then your form is off. You don't squat down, you squat back. We'd need to see it, though.


----------



## d4ead

very true big man.

you have to sit your bum downwards in almost a straight line keeping teh weight over your heels there should not be a case of tipping forward at all if form is correct.

as i said i used to put small plates under my toes i felt this helped me correct my form and keep the weight over my heels. (i dont do this any more)


----------



## dmcc

d4ead said:


> you have to sit your bum downwards in almost a straight line keeping teh weight over your heels there should not be a case of tipping forward at all if form is correct.


Nonono it's ass back and down. Knees should not come out over your toes.


----------



## d4ead

yes think were picturing the same thing from different angles rofl


----------



## M_at

Ignore the wonky angle but...






The knees are just about getting towards the toes in this one. With a wider stance I get much lower - may get Vitamin D to video me next time to show.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yet another self whoring vid.


next time you shoot can you take my washin:lol: :lol:

your lookin good pal....great tits:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

M_at is that you in the video? from the size of your legs you should be squatting way more!


----------



## dmcc

He got him some huuuuuuuuge legs. But don't forget it's not just size, it's recruiting the muscle - and how strong your back is to support the weight.


----------



## M_at

.


----------



## BigDom86

impressive hamstrings


----------



## d4ead

Nice legs matt, and nice form.


----------



## WRT

Facebook chat's ****ed up mate, I can't send messages. Think I'll be cruising though


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> cheese as far as i know 3 - 5iu fat loss, 5 - 8 muscle - gain but as i said thats only hearsay.
> 
> Im not the man to ask on that one pal.
> 
> being so lean id have thought youd have tried the slin route first.


Its not for muscle gain primarily though, is it? :confused1:


----------



## winger

What you need is videos. Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbxxs1PErLQ.


----------



## d4ead

Fuk me that's going back a bit.

Well it does all 3 things whatever you take, but you adjust the dose to get the best effect you aiming for. As far as I know. If I ever win the lottery ill have a go and let you know.


----------



## Guest

But from what ive heard its not the best muscle builder, far from it...


----------



## d4ead

No its not, as I said.


----------



## Cheese

Morning gents.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Morning gents.


hey cheese....u well mr?


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boys!


----------



## Cheese

Yeah i'm all fine that pel, bit tired and i don't think this weekend will see me catching up on any. I'm going up liverpool for my mate 22nd B-day so it'll more then likely be a mad'un.

How you doing?


----------



## d4ead

training

back

deads

3 x up to 170

1.5 x 180

rows

12 x 70

5 x 120

5 x 110

15 x 70

pulldowns

70 x 12

90 x 7

100 x 4

done


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Yeah i'm all fine that pel, bit tired and i don't think this weekend will see me catching up on any. I'm going up liverpool for my mate 22nd B-day so it'll more then likely be a mad'un.
> 
> How you doing?


im good pal...shatered wit work...been crazy all week...off next wek so headin to manchester then london to catch up with my pals... :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy

M_at said:


> Ignore the wonky angle but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knees are just about getting towards the toes in this one. With a wider stance I get much lower - may get Vitamin D to video me next time to show.


cheers bud, yeah will have a gew practices at home and see how I'm actually doing it without any weight first.


----------



## M_at

@vsideboy No - use weight - just a couple of girly plates on the bar are enough but you need the weight on your back otherwise you don't have the correct feel for it.

I'm intreagued by d4ead's 1.5 deads - somewhere there is a bar loaded with 180kg hovering about 80cm off the ground waiting for him to lower it :lol:


----------



## Cheese

He's just sooo damn strong he couldn't be arsed to put it down yet :lol:


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> I'm intreagued by d4ead's 1.5 deads - somewhere there is a bar loaded with 180kg hovering about 80cm off the ground waiting for him to lower it :lol:


Next week it will be 180kg for 1.7 :lol:


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> @vsideboy No - use weight - just a couple of girly plates on the bar are enough but you need the weight on your back otherwise you don't have the correct feel for it.
> 
> I'm intreagued by d4ead's 1.5 deads - somewhere there is a bar loaded with 180kg hovering about 80cm off the ground waiting for him to lower it :lol:





winger said:


> Next week it will be 180kg for 1.7 :lol:


mystery explained.

i got half way up and knees gave way and they all went tumbling down


----------



## BigDom86

hi


----------



## hackskii

Morning pops.........


----------



## d4ead

hey boys love you...


----------



## vsideboy

M_at said:


> @vsideboy No - use weight - just a couple of girly plates on the bar are enough but you need the weight on your back otherwise you don't have the correct feel for it.
> 
> I'm intreagued by d4ead's 1.5 deads - somewhere there is a bar loaded with 180kg hovering about 80cm off the ground waiting for him to lower it :lol:


will do mate.

p.s. those are some big assed titties you got scott.


----------



## d4ead

er thanks i think...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello omg my legs are hurting


----------



## d4ead

poor you from a good work out i trust


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah hehe i followed a new work out for prep jesus it hurt and i was a bit ill lol


----------



## d4ead

good thats the way, work it baby yeh


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> er thanks i think...


lol:rockon:


----------



## M_at

Bettyboo said:


> Hello omg my legs are hurting


Me too - I really don't get on with volume workouts. Although I'm sure Dom wouldn't call my last leg workout volume :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I not sure it was a volume workout, it was more a torture workout lol


----------



## hackskii

I am starting to do more volume, I kind of like it.


----------



## BigDom86

yes yes more volume


----------



## winger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPhUr-T6UM. <------Click that...lol


----------



## M_at

BigDom86 said:


> yes yes more volume


No - I still ache. And the squats were pussy light!


----------



## ryoken

hows my mate Dead today??? will be driving past your house in my coach at around 7.15 pm ish if you fancy waving:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

sure ill be in the upstairs window.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> sure ill be in the upstairs window.


not naked i hope as i could see the headlines now --- *Coach crashes on A3 witnesses say Driver was waving at naked man in upstairs window:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## BigDom86

if your driving down southway ill keep an eye out too


----------



## M_at

I'm glad I avoided the A3 now.


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> not naked i hope as i could see the headlines now --- *Coach crashes on A3 witnesses say Driver was waving at naked man in upstairs window:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


fpmsl



BigDom86 said:


> if your driving down southway ill keep an eye out too


you back then?



M_at said:


> I'm glad I avoided the A3 now.


ohh come on we all know you want to see my penis


----------



## BigDom86

yeah mate came back yesterday  will come see you next weekend as i got 4 final exams this week  and 1 the week after


----------



## Tommy10

...Yo.....


----------



## vsideboy

or could it be?



> *Coach crashes on A3 witnesses say Driver was laughing hysterically after seeing some naked dudes tiny weiner in an upstairs window:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> ohh come on we all know you want to see my penis


What's so special about it? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

mornin scotty boy.....


----------



## pcuzz

well I just had the pleasure of meeting MR Dead himslf...

Pleasure, the guys a true gent, and sadlyfor his pics that do him no justice have to say hea got some serious size to him! Didn't dare ask to see his cheat, actually no real need as you could easily see it through his shirt!!


----------



## Cheese

I get to see the big lump of love tomorrow hopefully... if he can make the gym session. If not we're out for a meal and some beers on wendesday.

Really looking forward to it, its been a long time coming.


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> I get to see the big lump of love tomorrow hopefully... if he can make the gym session. If not we're out for a meal and some beers on wendesday.
> 
> Really looking forward to it, its been a long time coming.


Mate you'll have a great time!

He mentioned the gym earlier and I think he's looking forward to it! I'm seeing him again Friday before he shoots off again so that will be cool!


----------



## BigDom86

hes a sexy man isnt he


----------



## pcuzz

nah...erm, yeah...

hes friendlier in person than he is online!!!


----------



## hackskii

pcuzz said:


> nah...erm, yeah...
> 
> hes friendlier in person than he is online!!!


How is that possible? :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Ain't really sure hacks, but he pulled it off today!!


----------



## Cheese

pcuzz said:


> Ain't really sure hacks, *but he pulled it off today*!!


I see... sexual favour = really friendly :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> I see... sexual favour = really friendly :lol:


:lol:lmfao:lol: don't blame me ble the wife:whistling:


----------



## winger

Cheese said:


> I see... sexual favour = really friendly :lol:


Oh my.


----------



## pcuzz

I truely opened a can of worms up there with some not so well chosen words eh!

Ooppps


----------



## pcuzz

I truely opened a can of worms up there with some not so well chosen words eh!

Ooppps


----------



## winger

Such a good post it had to be said twice.


----------



## vsideboy

where is scott anyway?

not seen a post for a while.

morning gents (and ladies if there are any sculking about).


----------



## hackskii

vsideboy said:


> where is scott anyway?
> 
> not seen a post for a while.
> 
> morning gents (and ladies if there are any sculking about).


I am right here............................... :innocent:


----------



## bigbob33

Howdy folks! How's things?


----------



## Cheese

Oh dear!! The big meet with Scott is off.

I'll let him explain if he wants to but i wouldn't be suprised if he's not on for a while.

Scotty - chin up buddy. Take it like a man! Ring or tx me soon x x


----------



## hackskii

I dont get it, what happened to him?


----------



## Cheese

He's fine don't worry, just personal issues he'll be dealing with. Not my place to explain really, its private.


----------



## WRT

I don't think his wife knows where he is judging by what she put on FB, hope you're ok big man!


----------



## hackskii

Oh, I can smell what is cooking.

We talked a while ago.


----------



## pcuzz

On a positive note I got to meet him:thumb:

WRT his wife tracked me down through FB! She was very polite about it all!

Hacks, yeah. Your on the right frame

of thinking!

He's cool, spoke to him earlier! He's off the rest of the week with his family so sure we will here from him soon enough!


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz said:


> On a positive note I got to meet him:thumb:
> 
> WRT his wife tracked me down through FB! She was very polite about it all!
> 
> Hacks, yeah. Your on the right frame
> 
> of thinking!
> 
> He's cool, spoke to him earlier! He's off the rest of the week with his family so sure we will here from him soon enough!


...hope hes ok..... :confused1:


----------



## winger

All I got to say is turn about is fair play. Have fun Scotty...lol :beer:


----------



## Cheese

Change of plan - Deads back in the area! :bounce: :beer:

Just had a voicemail saying he is back in brum and our meet up is back on.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Change of plan - Deads back in the area! :bounce: :beer:
> 
> Just had a voicemail saying he is back in brum and our meet up is back on.


whats goin on.... :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Scot was in brum but had to rush home (personal stuff), now he's back in brum.... basically.


----------



## Cheese

Met with scott last night, had a really nice night... bite to eat and a few drinks what more you need?

He's a good guy and came across exactly as he does on here. Friendly, witty and a pleasure to talk to.

He was on really good form considering his circumstances. Hopefully we can do it again soon scott. Me and kel will come down to you next time if you like or we can meet in Birmingham again if its easier.

Ps - the bast4rd took all of 18 seconds to peel off his coat to reveal a muscle hugging tight t-shirt leaving me feeling possitively out sized in my jumper.


----------



## winger

Cheese said:


> Ps - the bast4rd took all of 18 seconds to peel off his coat to reveal a muscle hugging tight t-shirt leaving me feeling possitively out sized in my jumper.


18 seconds.....lol


----------



## Cheese

I know yeah... amatuer! haha.


----------



## vsideboy

glad everythings ok


----------



## d4ead

Ok everyone...

No training all week.

Diet has been ****.

Booze has been regular.

Personal. ****.

I have left my wife, I move into a studio apartment on Tuesday.

It was the single most hurtful, terryfyeing, and painfull thing I have ever done. Listening to my chidren crying and begging me not to go and my wife sobbing and crying forme to stay was quite frankly worse then death.

That's personal and really don't want to share anything more about it on the open forum thankyou.

The meet.

Both jay and pete were true gents and damn good looking guys in awesome shape.

Sorry about the tshirt thing but I didn't have a face that could compete with yours jay... haha

I would like to thank you both and tara for all your support at this time it really did mean a lot to me.

Pps both pete and jay have super hot partners, it almost seems unfair.

Pete your kiddy is awesome really sorry we didn't get to do Friday!


----------



## M_at

Good to see you back mate.


----------



## winger

Best of luck and we are all here for *you* Scotty!


----------



## d4ead

Thanks boys.

Ohh and gyno has died right down since my cycle stopped. Sure the lumps allready reduced a lot in size too.


----------



## BigDom86

ah i was gonna text you and say id come see you this weekend as my last exam is friday. guess not now lol. where you living now?


----------



## dmcc

Best of luck Scott xx


----------



## d4ead

dom mate can you come see me on tuesday ill be at my house from about 3 until about 7.30pm

would love to see you mate.

i will be living in addlestone mate but its only 20 mins drive.

to everyone else thanks a lot


----------



## BigDom86

yeah ill come see you tuesday mate then. i only wana be there when its just you in the house though lol, cant deal with the tension.

anyway il talk to you about it then mate.

on another note started pct, boring lol


----------



## d4ead

yeh it will be just me mate kids wont be home till 6ish and wife wont be there till i leave.


----------



## BigDom86

lol nice one. well hope all is good  we will discuss things on tuesday


----------



## vsideboy

sorry to hear it scott, keep your chin up, plenty of mates to see you through it bud.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks mate..

Ive had lots of support.

So thanks everyone.


----------



## Cheese

Thanks for the comments on the previous page, i'll tell kelly you said she was super hot. She was poorly yesterday so that'll cheer her up a bit  .

You managed to get yourself sorted out on Saturday then? I can't believe how fast you got an apartment sorted... you don't fvck about do you.

Kel's warming to the idea of me doing the meds, the msg you sent about not having the health implications of AAS long term swung things slightly. She said to keep track of how you get on for a while.

She's sound with me doing gear so if she's not happy about me touching other stuff i won't, i don't want to push it... some girls don't allow there partners near anything!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey hun, hows you sorry been ill all weekend but glad you got somewhere super quick for digs.

If ya need anything just shout!

Betty x


----------



## pcuzz

*apologies big man*

hey dead, sorry for the delay in returning any replies to your leashes, I've had a ****e week myself, luckily things are looking brighter!

Glad that your situation is bearable and I will give you a call later ok mate! Would ring bow but don't know if your at work or not mate! If you are up and get this give me a shout, otherwise I'll ring you later!

And Pia asking when you coming again, she's missing you already :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Good to see you back pops.............Missed you.


----------



## d4ead

Evening all little update.

All moved into new place now everything in place and all ok.

Training

Mon chest

High reps (8-12)

Incline

100kg

100kg

110kg

110kg

Flat

100kg

110kg

120kg x 5

Flys (new machine)

100kg

100kg

100kg

Biceps

30kg + 15kg

30kg + 15kg

30kg + 15kg

End

Tuesday legs

Squat

60kg

80kg

100kg

Extention

Stack

Stack

Stack

Curl

100kg

100kg

100kg

Calf

140kg

140kg

140kg

End

Wednesday restday..


----------



## Tommy10

hey hotstuff...u ok...?


----------



## winger

Hey Scott who has the kids?


----------



## vsideboy

looking good mate, nice workout.


----------



## Cheese

Back in training then mate? Good to see your getting back on your feet.

I'm coming down with a cold... i think my training partner gave it me. Breathing out his germs in my face while i spotted his bench press!

I've given it my mrs and she's pis5ed off cos she was weak as a kitten today for her personal training session (that she pays for).

Weekend of rest coming up i think!


----------



## hackskii

You have lost zero strength..............Nice, time off you probably needed.........


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

Missed shoulders today, but will hit back in the morning.

I have my firt counciling session with the wife in the morning.. that will be fun.. not.

Winger the wife has the kids and the house. She still really wants me back.

New place is now fully kitted out and all set up. Quite homley.

Gym is an issue due to its locaion being so far from my new place.

I'm putting fat back on now, no biggy ill work it off again later.

I have a telephone line coming in 5 days then internet will be 3 weeks later, then ill be back on here a bit more.

Thanks again to everyone..


----------



## Cheese

Snap - phone on the 9th and internet 3 weeks later.

Who's idea is the councelling? I thought that was for couples who want thing to work?

How's your blood looking now? I've still not took the plunge yet but might have a go this weekend. I'll let you know if i do it after training on Saturday morning. Hopefully my cold will have pretty much disappeared by then.

How important is monitoring you blood levels after taking it? Can you not just tell by your symptoms whether you need glucose?


----------



## d4ead

Yes its a distinct feeling mate, but personaly id suggest you check it so you know what different bsl feel like.

I've slowley upped the dose to 10iu now and will continue to up it this week with a 20iu max the aim.

I've had no issues at all so far. Once I'm happy with the slow release dosage I may start adding the fast aswell at key points. Ill let you know.

Training

Back

Deads

60 x 15

100 x 10

130 x 8

150 x 6

160 x 4

180 x 1

Rows

60 x 15

100 x 8

110 x 4

60 x 20

Vgrip pull downs

90kg x 8

100kg x 6

110kg x 4

Seated rows

100 x 8

110 x 6

120 x 4

That was it, totaly forgot about triceps. Still getting random calf/tricep/bicep cramps bit odd.

Diet is poor, and light. Weight gain has been minimal, from 85kg to about 89kg.


----------



## BigAndyJ

how do you do slow release dosage?


----------



## d4ead

Slow release slin is given once a day normaly in the morning when you wake up.

Fast release slin is given with each meal. (Xspecialy The pwo meal)

Dose wise, I'm not so sure but I'm taking it very easy and upping it slowley from a very low level. As I said approx 20iu would be max.


----------



## pcuzz

morning mate..

well after waking up at 3pm thursday, ive finally arrived back home after the daughter being admitted to hospital!

mom is in there with her and were hoping that she will be out tomorrow at 10ish...

past tired now, crazy day really with work and no sleep then al;l this but i am feeling proud of myself as it the first 'real' challenge ive had as a parent! and i tell you what, i feel ace!


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Still getting random calf/tricep/bicep cramps bit odd.


You drinking enough water mate? Cramps are sometimes down to dehydration.



pcuzz said:


> ive finally arrived back home after the daughter being admitted to hospital!
> 
> mom is in there with her and were hoping that she will be out tomorrow at 10ish...


Sorry to hear it mate, hope all is well soon.

Dan


----------



## pcuzz

At lasty little girls home (thx Dan)

What happened was she was prescribed some penicilin and 24 hrs after her firt dose she got an awful rash and was scratching uncontrolably! Naturally got concerned so went to out of hours doctor who sent us to the hospital!

Anyway, she allergic to penicillin, now back at home crawling n crying an pinching the remote... Just the way she was before bit with a rash!

At least she's well!!!

X


----------



## d4ead

I'm pleased mate was really worried about her.

Upped slin to 12iu today, do 14iu tommorow and so on.

Back to full gym week next week.

Also phone seems to be breaking, sceen won't fire up and stays blank, highly anoying.

Not sure when contract is up but its a huge pain in the ass. Never rains but it poors.


----------



## BigDom86

what does the slow acting slin do exactly? im intrigued


----------



## d4ead

Haha ill let haks explain cos his version will make seanse rofl.


----------



## vsideboy

pcuzz said:


> At lasty little girls home (thx Dan)
> 
> What happened was she was prescribed some penicilin and 24 hrs after her firt dose she got an awful rash and was scratching uncontrolably! Naturally got concerned so went to out of hours doctor who sent us to the hospital!
> 
> Anyway, she allergic to penicillin, now back at home crawling n crying an pinching the remote... Just the way she was before bit with a rash!
> 
> At least she's well!!!
> 
> X


pretty common that mate, I am too.

sorry for off topic scott mate


----------



## hackskii

Careful on the slin mate.

Superbowl Sunday Drive-by


----------



## Tommy10

hackskii said:


> Careful on the slin mate.
> 
> Superbowl Sunday Drive-by


* off topic*

hacks that avis hilarious... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

That is a good avatar...lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening peoples ;-)


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Evening peoples ;-)


hey Boo- Boo..


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe helloo where is everyone, anyone heard from dshana yet?


----------



## M_at

He's OK but I wouldn't expect to see him here for a bit - he's busy with work etc.


----------



## d4ead

Did 15 iu of sline today will do 20iu tommorow.

Ill stay on that a week then start to introduce the fast as well.

Will be training chest this morning, exspect update later. Won't be impressive 120ish I would exspect.

Ill well into cruise now taking just 250 per 5 days.

Dispite what I was told I get no pip from the sust at all. Had np whereever I decided to jab.

I'm looking and feeling ok all things considered.

See bigdom on Tuesday unless he stands me up again.


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> what does the slow acting slin do exactly? im intrigued





d4ead said:


> Haha ill let haks explain cos his version will make seanse rofl.





hackskii said:


> Careful on the slin mate.
> 
> Superbowl Sunday Drive-by


I'm still waiting for the Hacks guide to all things slin.

How does it work, effects of fast vrs slow release, how often should you do a blood test, is it any good taken on its own or should you use it with an aas cycle? I have lots more questions.


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> I'm still waiting for the Hacks guide to all things slin.
> 
> How does it work, effects of fast vrs slow release, how often should you do a blood test, is it any good taken on its own or should you use it with an aas cycle? I have lots more questions.


Oh, Sorry, exogenious administration of slin is not my area of expertise, I have never used it myself. I know others have with fantastic success, but I cant and wont use it because it isnt something that I need nor want to take the risk of taking.

I understand the basics like for every 1iu slin you take 10 grams of carbohydrates and half that in protein (5 grams).

Basicly what happens is you use slin when pushing nutrients back into the muscle after training.

But in the most simplistic way I can explain would be insulin's dangers.

The brain is the bodies biggest glucose hog, once it calls for food (hunger paings) you eat.

With the use of slin, if the insulin taken is higher than needed to drive down blood sugars, you can be left with hypoglycemia.

This can be a problem and even cause one to go into a coma if blood sugars are very low, even death can occur, or seizures can happen too.

If one notices the symptoms (the user might not even know it due to massive brain fog/confusion), that person would need to get some fast acting sugar down them immediatly.

Insulin should only be used by someone that has a very good knowledge about it and slin is totally for the advanced bodybuilder.

Why?

Because you can die from that one.


----------



## BigDom86

i do read alot of bodybuilders have died from slin use rather than AAS use. kinda scares me off ever using it


----------



## sizar

ages ago i came across that slin thing fook using that for muscle is scary. stick to gear mate. if you can't get to where y ou want using gear GH .. then you will never get there using slin and bling


----------



## jw007

BigDom86 said:


> i *do read alot of bodybuilders have died from* *slin use rather than AAS use.* kinda scares me off ever using it


Who???

Unless your diabteic it would be virtualy impossible to die from slin use.

The ONLY way I could think would be if your so far depleted, That is livers has released all glycogen from stores, and your at like 2% body fat and you inject 100's of ius of fast acting

Even then death would not be guranteed, passing it out, yeah sure, coma, poss, dying??? Unlikely unless not found for a day or so


----------



## BigDom86

so does slin basically just increase muscle glycogen stores then? or actually contributes to muscle hypertrophy?


----------



## jw007

BigDom86 said:


> so does slin basically just increase muscle glycogen stores then? or actually contributes to muscle hypertrophy?


No, laymans terms, slin shuttles glucose, nutrients into muscles, if muscles getting all sh1t they need, that in turn enables the increased protein synthesising capabilities of aas to work better, thus making growth faster

however muscles etc can only take so much carbs\glucose, too much has to go somewhere, so thats why it wil get converted to fat


----------



## BigDom86

ah its all a bit confusing lol. so how comes diabetics dont just get hench then ? im guessing thats what the natural "diabetics" do?


----------



## jw007

BigDom86 said:


> ah its all a bit confusing lol. so how comes diabetics dont just get hench then ? im guessing thats what the natural "diabetics" do?


diabetics generally get fat

Unless exercising and body is in an anabolic enviroment then slin use wont be any good for muscle growth..

Also Daibteics have to be carefull with carb intake, so dieting is pretty hard as they cant for insatne so easily do a keto diet

However there have been some very good diabetic bodybuilders,

It is NOT tho an advantage by any means LOL


----------



## hackskii

Here is another reason why high levels of insulin over time are not a good idea.

First of all your opposite of insulin is glucagon.

Blood sugars are kept within a pretty narrow range, when blood sugars are high; insulin is the hormone to drop blood sugars by transporting it into liver, muscle or adipose tissue, when blood sugars are low, (red blood cells, brain cells, kidney and intestinal track do not need insulin for glucose uptake)

Glucagon has an opposite effect as insulin, when blood sugars are low; its hormonal task is to raise blood sugar levels, this is done by acting on liver and adipose tissue.

Glucagon helps raise blood sugar levels by increasing fat breakdown and stimulates the conversion of fat into sugar.

Under stress the adrenal glands produce adrenaline (an important stimulus for glucagon), which raises blood sugar. Over time the continued stress can cause overstimulation of glucagon to keep blood sugars elevated, which causes the body to use insulin to help regulate blood sugars.

But when this ballance is not working or is fighting against each other insulin resistance can happen.

Some problems occur when insulin is too high for too long, for one, chronically elevated insulin levels can cause obesity (insulin tells the body to store fat), but what is probably worse is the fact that insulin tells the body to retain fluids too leading to edema and hypertension (high blood pressure). Chronic high insulin promotes plaque development inside arteries, and also suppresses growth hormone, which is not a good thing for us training trying to build muscle.

This condition is called hyperinsulinemia.

I doubt it is a good idea to have long acting insulin in our bodies in the attempt to gain muscle, there needs to be a balancing of these hormones for homeostasis.


----------



## d4ead

Ohhh nice debate.

Firstly I'm no stranger to insulin fast or slow but my knowledge is medicle rather then sport related.

I'm not worryed about the health factors anyway near as much as the fat factor. That for me will be the biggest issue. Ill monitor myself carefully.

Blood presure is also an issue for me so I will have to keep a close eye on that.

I don't intend to use it long term, just for the next 3 months.

So far I've noticed improved pump, vasculinity, and generaly looking fuller. Wich is nice. But have also noticed some extra fat as well.

Please debate on guys.

Ohh and thanks jw always nice to see you in here...

Training

Chest

Incline

12 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

7 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

Flat

12 x 100kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

Incline fly

12 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

Fly machine

6 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

6 x 100kg

Barbell curls

30kg droped to 15kg 3 sets of 12.


----------



## M_at

Where are these 40kg dumbells then?

All I see are flyes at the same sort of weight I play with :lol:


----------



## dmcc

That is bloody strong inclines you git :thumb:


----------



## winger

That is strong!


----------



## d4ead

Bah, week as a kitten

Next week will be better!


----------



## WRT

Nice pressing mate, hows new place?


----------



## hackskii

Meow...................lol

Cat..............Flyby...................hiss...................hiss................scratch...........hiss. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Hey tom, place is small but fine. Its more then sufficiant for me.

Id be happyr with some femail company (any femail tbh) but heh not had a day off yet.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Hey tom, place is small but fine. Its more then sufficiant for me.
> 
> Id be happyr with some femail company (any femail tbh) but heh not had a day off yet.


It that doesn't sound needy I don't know what does.

Scott, you got the looks, just be happy with that and focus on yourself. Sounds like a self help book...lol


----------



## Joshua

hackskii said:


> ...
> 
> Some problems occur when insulin is too high for too long, for one, chronically elevated insulin levels can cause obesity (insulin tells the body to store fat), but what is probably worse is the fact that insulin tells the body to retain fluids too leading to edema and hypertension (high blood pressure). Chronic high insulin promotes plaque development inside arteries, and also suppresses growth hormone, which is not a good thing for us training trying to build muscle.
> 
> This condition is called hyperinsulinemia.
> 
> I doubt it is a good idea to have long acting insulin in our bodies in the attempt to gain muscle, there needs to be a balancing of these hormones for homeostasis.


I am not sure whether it is the hyperinsulinemia itself which *causes *the promotion in plaque development, or whether it is *associated *with it ie( elevated insulin is oft seen in cases of insulin resistance, and elevated insulin is often seen when intramuscular fat deposits are high, etc).

I do suspect that there can be problems with long acting slin coupled with conditions where LDL cholesterol is elevated, or when on a high cholesterol diet, as these conditions seem to lead to plaque formation. This is one of the reasons for me exploring blockers of lipogenesis whilst playing with slin.

I do believe that keeping fat levels in check whilst playing with slin is wise too, in particular utilising intramuscular fat deposits eg through cardio & HIIT, in order to keep insulin sensitive and as a slight buffer agains undesirable fat distributions eg( depositing fat at intramuscular sites instead of visceral adipose ). Taking little breaks (few days to a week) from slin use to hammer fat reserves using low energy diets eg( protein sparing modified fasts ) with lashings of cardio can help too, as fat utilisation is so much better when insulin levels are very low.

Cortisol levels are also a major concern of mine with slin play. One under-reported relationship IMO is that of high cortisol simultaniously with high cortisol levels sends a very powerful signal for visceral adipocytes to breed like rabbits. If one is not careful there can be a whole load of new storage containers waiting to store fat around the organs, which inturn encourages all sorts of other health problems including insulin resistance.

One of the practical challenges with slin play IMO is getting the carb intake to a minimum whilst preventing hypos, and utilising as slow carbs as possible.

J


----------



## jw007

Joshua said:


> I am not sure whether it is the hyperinsulinemia itself which *causes *the promotion in plaque development, or whether it is *associated *with it ie( elevated insulin is oft seen in cases of insulin resistance, and elevated insulin is often seen when intramuscular fat deposits are high, etc).
> 
> I do suspect that there can be problems with long acting slin coupled with conditions where LDL cholesterol is elevated, or when on a high cholesterol diet, as these conditions seem to lead to plaque formation. This is one of the reasons for me exploring blockers of lipogenesis whilst playing with slin.
> 
> I do believe that keeping fat levels in check whilst playing with slin is wise too, in particular utilising intramuscular fat deposits eg through cardio & HIIT, in order to keep insulin sensitive and as a slight buffer agains undesirable fat distributions eg( depositing fat at intramuscular sites instead of visceral adipose ). Taking little breaks (few days to a week) from slin use to hammer fat reserves using low energy diets eg( protein sparing modified fasts ) with lashings of cardio can help too, as fat utilisation is so much better when insulin levels are very low.
> 
> Cortisol levels are also a major concern of mine with slin play. One under-reported relationship IMO is that of high cortisol simultaniously with high cortisol levels sends a very powerful signal for visceral adipocytes to breed like rabbits. If one is not careful there can be a whole load of new storage containers waiting to store fat around the organs, which inturn encourages all sorts of other health problems including insulin resistance.
> 
> *One of the practical challenges with slin play IMO is getting the carb intake to a minimum whilst preventing hypos, and utilising as slow carbs as possible.*
> 
> J


That is easy

What I did was buy a blood glucose monitor

Went training, came back shot prob 8-10iu fast acting (novo slin)

I had my normal post workout shake made up (oats and syntha 6)

I took BG level, then waitied for it to drop, taking regular readings

When It dropped to 2, I was sweating and having difficulty thinking, I drunk my protein shake and some lucozade..

I then waited and took readings again over next hour

Before long I was back up to about 6-7 And I didnt eat again

So I realised that PWO shot slin, all that was neccessary to prevent hypo and getting fat was just a normal shake

Always hand lucozade on hand just in case


----------



## Joshua

Good stuff. I agree on BG monitor use. I usually play with quite low carb intakes with my slin too unless I know I need to carb up for a particular event.

I have found there is quite a bit of variation in glycogen reserves depending on training and pre training nosh consumed. Sometimes this has taken me by surprise, but it is quite rare these days. The more unusual workouts tend to be at higher risk for me, simply because I get less practice with them eg( depletion workouts )

I quite often use lantus these days if I don't get the carbs right, I get the munchies from hell about 8hr later, and have done some crazy binging. I used to do a pre-emptive carb dose about 5-6hr after the lantus, whereas these days I try to trickle a bit in over the whole period to stop it.

Cheers JW :beer:

J


----------



## hackskii

Joshua said:


> I do believe that keeping fat levels in check whilst playing with slin is wise too, in particular utilising intramuscular fat deposits eg through cardio & HIIT, in order to keep insulin sensitive and as a slight buffer agains undesirable fat distributions eg( depositing fat at intramuscular sites instead of visceral adipose ). Taking little breaks (few days to a week) from slin use to hammer fat reserves using low energy diets eg( protein sparing modified fasts ) with lashings of cardio can help too, as fat utilisation is so much better when insulin levels are very low.


Did you know that before exogenous insulin was around they treated type I diabetes with fat and protein only diets?

Fats don't need insulin for energy, and they actually did pretty damn well on that.

I can't remember how many years ago this was but diabetes was first noticed when someone would pee pee and flies would hover around the pee due to the sugar in the pee.

Probably why diabetics drink so much water as a form to get rid of excess sugar in the body.

Also chromium and vanadium are minerals that help control blood sugars and there is one other mineral I think it is magnesium as well.

I want to do some more research on exogenous insulin administration and see what I come up with; I was reading something the other day that hit me about the kidneys.

Before I make any comments where it negatively impacts the kidneys over time I don't want to make a rash statement.

Kidney problems seem to be quite common with bodybuilders, I suspect it is probably more then just blood pressure issues, but I won't say anything till I get more info on that.

I know a doctor that says it can make you a diabetic with long term insulin use, then another suggested it caused some insulin resistance (this makes sense to me), and then another said it protects the pancreas due to not burning out the beta cells.

But that sounds like that would be fine but low blood sugar would trigger a response for glucagon to elevate blood sugar and over time that in my mind would burn out the alpha cells in the pancreas.

I am not sure if anyone knows the long term health risks of exogenous insulin administration in non diabetic people.

I guess it would be speculation.


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> It that doesn't sound needy I don't know what does.
> 
> Scott, you got the looks, just be happy with that and focus on yourself. Sounds like a self help book...lol


Sorry but I am needy I require sex, and someon eto do my washing up an ironing.

As far as the long term effects of the slin to be honest at the moment id be quite happy if I wasif I was dead within 3 years, so fingers crossed I won't find out.

On a more seriouse note, I don't really think it will have the issues stated.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Sorry but I am needy I require sex, and someon eto do my washing up an ironing.


Pay for it, both the sex and washing and ironing and hell cleaning too. It's much cheaper in the long run.

Just ask Hackskii, he pays out the ass and still doesn't get any so IMO you are way ahead of him...lol


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Pay for it, both the sex and washing and ironing and hell cleaning too. It's much cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Just ask Hackskii, he pays out the ass and still doesn't get any so IMO you are way ahead of him...lol


You are not far from wrong.........

I don't get any, but I do get alot.

If in the end I am covered, why try to make myself more warm?

If I am at the desired temperature, would a jacket help me?

No!

Naked?

No!

If my desired temperature is met, and I have air in my lungs, then all other things will take care of them selves.

Out side of suffocation, I am good.

I am good looking, healthy, strong, have a good job, and money in the bank.

Id say that is a good thing eh?


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> You are not far from wrong.........
> 
> I don't get any, but I do get alot.
> 
> If in the end I am covered, why try to make myself more warm?
> 
> If I am at the desired temperature, would a jacket help me?
> 
> No!
> 
> Naked?
> 
> No!
> 
> If my desired temperature is met, and I have air in my lungs, then all other things will take care of them selves.
> 
> Out side of suffocation, I am good.
> 
> I am good looking, healthy, strong, have a good job, and money in the bank.
> 
> Id say that is a good thing eh?


I also have all that and I am just a tad bit better looking. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I also have all that and I am just a tad bit better looking. :whistling:


Yes, I will give you that mate.

But, what I lack in looks, I make up for in knowledge.

And with that said, you really got short changed in the knowledge Dept. :lol:

Hey, good luck with your adventures mate, hope the best for you with you you got going on for ya.....lol


----------



## hackskii

Hey quit polluting his thread.....

Not nice....

spanking is in order mate...............


----------



## d4ead

Well I havea lot and I'm vry lucky my problms are small fry compared to most.

Also I'm better looking then both of you.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Also I'm better looking then both of you.


Well then you should have no problem getting another hot bird, lucky for me I am already married.. :beer:

You should be better looking your about 20 years younger. :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

I didn't know you were that old wingman. Xx

I don't want another hotty, I'm married to one and have another that loves me, that's more then enougth.

Just need a bit of instant relief.

Never know new gym in the morning, may get lucky.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Never know new gym in the morning, may get lucky.


LOL...The triumph of hope over experience :thumb:


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> Well I havea lot and I'm vry lucky my problms are small fry compared to most.
> 
> Also I'm better looking then both of you.


Yeah you're not that bad looking for a small guy :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Thanks matt,

Ian was right of cource not 1 fit bird in the new gym, not one.

Shoulder press

130kg x 8

130kg x 7

130kg x 7

100kg x 15

From raises

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8

Rear delts

Fuk knows didn't look

Tricep pushdowns

Full stack 10 x 3

And wait for it....

20 mins on the x trainer.

30 x crunches

My crappy bmw failed it mot, piece of ****. Now more money I don't have needs to be spent.


----------



## BigDom86

shoulder press? 130kg? what is this?


----------



## M_at

It's normally the bar, 2 plates either side and two 5s.


----------



## big_jim_87

BigDom86 said:


> shoulder press? 130kg? what is this?


if its free weight its heavy?


----------



## BigDom86

matt stop trying to be smart ass 

i was clearly asking as 130kg is ALOT of weight on say a smith press or military etc


----------



## M_at

Aye - I can only go to about 50kg on military press right now.


----------



## d4ead

Well normaly bit it was a jones machine type thing so I figured the bar was only 10kg.

So it was a bar with 3 plates on each side


----------



## BigDom86

M_at said:


> It's normally the bar, 2 plates either side and two 5s.


i see darren has been teaching you to count lol. that equals 110 or 120kg:whistling: depending on if you mean 2 5s either side or 1 5 :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

BigDom86 said:


> matt stop trying to be smart ass
> 
> i was clearly asking as 130kg is ALOT of weight on say a smith press or military etc


yep big weight!


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> Well normaly bit it was a jones machine type thing so I figured the bar was only 10kg.
> 
> So it was a bar with 3 plates on each side


wtf thats some monster pressing. swear like a month ago you was pressing 100kg for reps?


----------



## M_at

Powerlifters can only count to three - you should know this.


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

Actualy previouse best was 120 for 6 on free weight. Guess the jones machine helps a bit ehh.

Odd not like anything else I've used , ohh and nice of you to drop in bigjym its been a while buddy.


----------



## ElfinTan

Pop in lovin xxx:tongue:


----------



## winger

Pop n fresh xxx:tongue:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

morning


----------



## d4ead

Well I trianed this morning but it was somewhat rushed.

Deads

12 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 120kg

3 x 140kg

3 x 160kg

3 x 170kg

1 x 180kg

Rows

12 x 60kg

6 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

12 x 60kg

Wide grip pulldowns

8 x 84kg

8 x 84kg

8 x 84kg

Then I had do dash, bit short but vener mind.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Pop n fresh xxx:tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Actualy previouse best was 120 for 6 on free weight. Guess the jones machine helps a bit ehh.
> 
> Odd not like anything else I've used , ohh and nice of you to drop in bigjym its been a while buddy.


always around reading tho mate.

its a good thred


----------



## d4ead

Thanks boss 

Looking forward to nxt week. Be ninterested to try each session in the new gym.

Was good having the bigger guys there making a point to come over and say hi, not had that befor to be honest, maybe I am getting bigger slowley.

One day ill look like bigjym.


----------



## BigDom86

which gym is this? find out if they do one off sessions so we can finally get a session in lol


----------



## d4ead

Yess they do you can come in as a guest for about £7 now how you feel about me picking you up at 6am?

Haha yeh right, sure we will have to train when I have an off day from work.


----------



## BigDom86

whats the gym like? betterr than that other one? is it a bb'ing one?


----------



## d4ead

Just did 20 mins on x trainer and 3 set of 20 situps today.

Fasted except for protein.


----------



## pcuzz

Dead..

thx very much mate for the text regarding Pia..

she is now in isolation, they did mention something but to be fair the latin?medical term to this skin condition for the life of me i cannot remember!

the good thing is that they have fast tracked her to see skin specialists tomorrow so hopefully soon we may have some answers!

pleased you had some quality time with the kids mate!!

speak later


----------



## d4ead

You know I worry about you pal. Stay cool they will sus it mate.

Really brings my little problems into perspective.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead mate  how are you finding the cardio?


----------



## d4ead

Cardio suks balls

Training

Flat bench

12 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

12 x 60kg

Incline

8 x 60kg

6 x 100kg

6 c 110kg

4 x 120kg

Flys (weird machine cross between regular fly and cable fly)

8 x 36kg

8 x 40kg

6 x 44kg

This felt very very heavy

Barbels curls

10 x 35kg + 10 x 15kg

10 x 40kg + 10 x 20kg

8 x 40kg + 6 x 20kg

Then 15 mins on an xtrainer.

Current stats 84kg, 177cm, 11% bf

Thanks for checking in people, its been damn quite in here of late get spamming.

Still doing 250mg sust a week and 20iu of slow slin per day.....

Personal life - I fuking hate being alone, I miss my wife and my children.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Flys (weird machine cross between regular fly and cable fly)
> 
> 8 x 36kg
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 6 x 44kg
> 
> This felt very very heavy


Alright mate, if its anything like our fly machine then it might need lubricating, go well with it for 6 or 7 reps and then all of a sudden your arms will only manage it halfway so end up having to do each arm individually.

gotta keep your chin up with the loneliness and don't let it get to ya. bet the w**king daily total has gone up though eh? lol.


----------



## dmcc

Cardio?


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Thanks boss
> 
> Looking forward to nxt week. Be ninterested to try each session in the new gym.
> 
> Was good having the bigger guys there making a point to come over and say hi, not had that befor to be honest, maybe I am getting bigger slowley.
> 
> One day ill look like *bigjym*.


who is this guy? you dont mean big jim? lol if so that day is far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far frafar far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra far far far far far far far fra In the future lol :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

dmcc said:


> Cardio?


i keep seeing this word all over this site can some one pleas tell me what the fuk it is?


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Cardio suks balls
> 
> Training
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 110kg
> 
> 6 x 120kg
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> Incline
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 6 x 100kg
> 
> 6 c 110kg
> 
> 4 x 120kg
> 
> Flys (weird machine cross between regular fly and cable fly)
> 
> 8 x 36kg
> 
> 8 x 40kg
> 
> 6 x 44kg
> 
> This felt very very heavy
> 
> Barbels curls
> 
> 10 x 35kg + 10 x 15kg
> 
> 10 x 40kg + 10 x 20kg
> 
> 8 x 40kg + 6 x 20kg
> 
> Then 15 mins on an xtrainer.
> 
> Current stats 84kg, 177cm, 11% bf
> 
> Thanks for checking in people, its been damn quite in here of late get spamming.
> 
> Still doing 250mg sust a week and 20iu of slow slin per day.....
> 
> *Personal life - I fuking hate being alone, I miss my wife and my children*.


at leat you get ppl in your thred myn died after a couple weeks lol it was just post after post by me lol why do you think i come back to this one? lol

*have i missed some thing er? whats up?*


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> at leat you get ppl in your thred myn died after a couple weeks lol it was just post after post by me lol why do you think i come back to this one? lol
> 
> *have i missed some thing er? whats up?*


Big mother fvcking Jim, the journal is for you, not anyone else, why I ota :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Yes your right I meant bigjim sorry for the miss spell

Your right it is a longlong way away, maybe you could come give me some training tips.

As far as what you missed I left my wife kids and house 2 weeks ago and moved into me own little flat.

Yes its weird how the people that are unpopular in real life have friends online.

Rofl


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Big mother fvcking Jim, the journal is for you, not anyone else, why I ota :whistling:


well my one was done with the intent that otheres would read a little and learn from it as well as me keeping track, just felt a cnut telling ppl bout my day and no one replying lol i just thought if no **** reads it what the point lol tbf it was at a funny time in training will start a new one or pic it back up when i next blast


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Yes your right I meant bigjim sorry for the miss spell
> 
> *Your right it is a longlong way away, maybe you could come give me some training tips*.
> 
> As far as what you missed I left my wife kids and house 2 weeks ago and moved into me own little flat.
> 
> Yes its weird how the people that are unpopular in real life have friends online.
> 
> Rofl


jus messin with you mate lol

yes mate but i have no friends in real life too lol just me and massive but he fuked off to other side of country! lol im now down to 1 good friend and a load of tossers! lol

shyt about the moving out bit mate


----------



## d4ead

Awwww bless you poor unloved fellah, if you start another ill make a point of reading and commenting everyday.

Now what about those training tips!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

up the does lol thats it. it dnt matta what you do as long as the gear is high you will grow lol

what you think your strugglng with?

and yes that sounds nice lol knew the Sympathy card would get me friends!lol


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> Personal life - I fuking hate being alone, I miss my wife and my children.


I didnt realise that had happened mate. Feel for you, i dont like being alone either :thumbdown:

Hope everything is ok :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Thanks dan...

Jim bad points;

fat still covering abs

Legs (look like a skinny 12 year old girls)

And then everything else...

Well its 2.5 months till me next blast and I'm counting the fekin days you got a sugestion?? Last blast was 1g test, 500 mast, 400 tren and 50mg dbol daily.

Currently cruising on 250mg sust per week and 20iu slow slin daily


----------



## winger

BigJimbo, I have a journal that is years old that is a ghost town so please don't tell me how people don't come to your journal...lol

Ok ok, I will post on it to bring it back to life, but you better be careful what you ask for.


----------



## big_jim_87

well from what i see on the last few pages it looks like you are kinda clean bulk fat loss ish fase atm what i woud say imo the best thing is one goal at a time diet all out then when you are happy with what you have then clean bulk. the slow slin- this i keep hearing ppl say adds more fat so drop that or maybe use the novorapid slin am and pw? the legs try squats only for a few wks 4-5 set to get to heavy set then 2more to pump the fuk out of them! thats it for quads see how that go's 7 set total.


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> BigJimbo, I have a journal that is years old that is a ghost town so please don't tell me how people don't come to your journal...lol
> 
> Ok ok, I will post on it to bring it back to life, but you better be careful what you ask for.


fuk that i dnt wana read about you! its all about me baby! and i didnt ask for this to happen? oh dear god what have i unleashed?! oh well im sure it will die again soon lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> the legs try squats only for a few wks 4-5 set to get to heavy set then 2more to pump the fuk out of them! thats it for quads see how that go's 7 set total.


Genious Jim, no wonder they call you big mother fvcking Jim, but first we have to determine who they are.. :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> fuk that i dnt wana read about you! its all about me baby! and i didnt ask for this to happen? oh dear god what have i unleashed?! oh well im sure it will die again soon lol


If it does die then maybe it is your personality, oh god I can relate to that sh1t..lol

Jim, you are cutting into my beer buzz..he he he :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Haha yeh that's it you will have to right in it every daya again now rofl...

Yeh I was exspecting to put a lot of fat on with the slin, not happened yet. To be honest I quite like it seem to get great pumps from it. I was thinking about adding the fast slin as well post workout. Next week.

No intentiona diet at all just been under stress messed things up a bit that's all. Once I'm all sorted be back to normal. Once the diet is sorted again, should be bulking away.

Agree with the one thing ata time comment.

My squats are super week best ever is like 150 x 4 so really need to work on that.

Need to work on my deads to as there stuck on 200.

I liked the upping the dose idea myself hehe.

Thanks jim..


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Haha yeh that's it you will have to right in it every daya again now rofl...
> 
> Yeh I was exspecting to put a lot of fat on with the slin, not happened yet. To be honest I quite like it seem to get great pumps from it. I was thinking about adding the fast slin as well post workout. Next week.
> 
> No intentiona diet at all just been under stress messed things up a bit that's all. Once I'm all sorted be back to normal. Once the diet is sorted again, should be bulking away.
> 
> Agree with the one thing ata time comment.
> 
> My squats are super week best ever is like 150 x 4 so really need to work on that.
> 
> Need to work on my deads to as there stuck on 200.
> 
> I liked the upping the dose idea myself hehe.
> 
> Thanks jim..


Pull up the boot straps solder, that sh1t sounds pathetic.

If it were me (and it isn't) I would find the stuff that makes you happy. When you are happy, everybody else sees it. Now step the fvuk up soldier!

Now drop down and give me 20 :beer:


----------



## Joshua

> Yeh I was exspecting to put a lot of fat on with the slin, not happened yet. To be honest I quite like it seem to get great pumps from it. I was thinking about adding the fast slin as well post workout. Next week.


A small amount of slin goes a long way my friend. The magic wears off slin to a great extent when there are not the aminos available ie( not enough nosh in the gut ). Pushing the food intake up maybe more profitable IMO.

JMHO,

J


----------



## d4ead

Indeed josh mate diet has been greatly adjusted this week and is back to my normal levels if I'm being honest I've been running on 2 meals less or even less then that since november.

I consider this issue fixed.


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> Indeed josh mate diet has been greatly adjusted this week and is back to my normal levels if I'm being honest I've been running on 2 meals less or even less then that since november.
> 
> I consider this issue fixed.


Glad to hear that diet has improved. I am swilling down the porridge like it is going out of fashion myself.

The reason I mention it is that it is a big problem for me at the moment. I can chug down 30IU slow slin which seems to clear all the protein that I can put into my system. I have looked at how to increase my protein uptake (in particular by better design of pre-sleep meals, and using different amino acid profiles in my grub) and even pushing in the aminos via pins to bypass the gut.

I was not thinking of a particular problem with your food tbh, but that it is a general problem with people using too much slin, for the amount of protein they can get into themselves (even if you eat high quality proteins all the time).

All that said, everyone is different, with different uptakes, intestine lengths, etc.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate! Glad to see the trainings still going well. I'd agree with bigjim as far as legs goes, just do heavy squats fir a few weeks, it worked wonders for me


----------



## d4ead

Joshua said:


> Glad to hear that diet has improved. I am swilling down the porridge like it is going out of fashion myself.
> 
> The reason I mention it is that it is a big problem for me at the moment. I can chug down 30IU slow slin which seems to clear all the protein that I can put into my system. I have looked at how to increase my protein uptake (in particular by better design of pre-sleep meals, and using different amino acid profiles in my grub) and even pushing in the aminos via pins to bypass the gut.
> 
> I was not thinking of a particular problem with your food tbh, but that it is a general problem with people using too much slin, for the amount of protein they can get into themselves (even if you eat high quality proteins all the time).
> 
> All that said, everyone is different, with different uptakes, intestine lengths, etc.
> 
> All the best mate,
> 
> J


Interesting, I don't go into things to the depth that you do, id have no idea what my optimal dose of slow slin would be for my personal level of protein absorbsion. I just watched the bs levels and kept upping the dose to a level that I thought was a reasonable amount.

Always interested in what you do though. To be honest id have no idea what the average dose of slow slin or fast slin would be.

I just picked up on it as I have unintentionaly lost a lot of weight over the last few months and have really only just stableised this and started to move into a positive direction again.


----------



## d4ead

training

squat

12 x 60

10 x 100

8 x 130

6 x 140

6 x 150

extensions

3 sets of full stack for 8 + dropset

leg curls

8 x 40

8 x 40

8 x 40

*wtf this machine felt over twice as heavy as it would indicate.

calf raises

150 x 15

150 x 12

150 x 12

that was it took a long time too i must have been resting for longer then i realised great pump as well thanks slin


----------



## Bettyboo

Booo! hows everyone?


----------



## d4ead

new pb on squat as well. ok so its still sh1t but thats not the point.


----------



## d4ead

hey boo, get to that gym session.


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im going now and its started to **** with rain feck lol


----------



## d4ead

good girl, train hard.


----------



## d4ead

special msg from faith (my lil one); 'do the best that you can'


----------



## d4ead

few photo updates for you photo whores.

have to say my forearms looked awesome in the mirror i was really disappointed with how **** they looked in the pics.

Guess you just cant capture it like it looks. unless your jay cutler.. pmsl


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> few photo updates for you photo whores.
> 
> have to say my forearms looked awesome in the mirror i was really disappointed with how **** they looked in the pics.
> 
> *Guess you just cant capture it like it looks.* *unless your jay cutler*.. pmsl


mate i met big ron and the cnut is huge! much bigger then pics!

squats are what you need mate! as long as its heavy to you and you progress thats what will make them grow


----------



## Joshua

Damn S - you look mean in that last one. Do you go round saying "make my day"?

Looking good buddy,

J


----------



## d4ead

Thanks j

Thanks jim

Yeh I only started working on my legs in june so there well a good 6 months behind the rest of me. I'm working them as you suggest so hopefully they will get there.

Yeh that was my mean face rofl

I prefer 'did you spill my pint' or 'oh sorry is she with you?'


----------



## pcuzz

Joshua said:


> Damn S - you look mean in that last one. Do you go round saying "make my day"?
> 
> Looking good buddy,
> 
> J


Mean [email protected]@rd cage fighter look:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Jason Statham is that you?


----------



## pcuzz

LMFAO

that's quick man... :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol looks like him too!


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> few photo updates for you photo whores.
> 
> have to say my forearms looked awesome in the mirror i was really disappointed with how **** they looked in the pics.
> 
> Guess you just cant capture it like it looks. unless your jay cutler.. pmsl





big_jim_87 said:


> lol looks like him too!


I'm gonna text him!

Want to see his response before I'm offline!!


----------



## d4ead

I'm bigger then him but he books better in a suit.


----------



## d4ead

I bet I'm a better lay though....


----------



## pcuzz

Lmao,

and a better friend (you know what I mean anyway dead)

you other lot probably don't


----------



## d4ead

Bah you all know I love ya


----------



## d4ead

I was actualy accused of photoshopping those pics now that's a compliment that can only be matched by someone shouting sted head or similar at me.


----------



## vsideboy

winger said:


> BigJimbo, I have a journal that is years old that is a ghost town so please don't tell me how people don't come to your journal...lol
> 
> Ok ok, I will post on it to bring it back to life, but you better be careful what you ask for.


maybe people are scared to comment on the threads of you big guys who've been doing it for ages.

****, scott don't get upset, I still think you're a big guy too


----------



## d4ead

haha well im a newby only really been doing it for a year


----------



## BigDom86

looking sexeh


----------



## ElfinTan

Loving the mean dude pic:thumb: x


----------



## Dezw

Is that your war face mate lol?


----------



## Bettyboo

nice posin hehee


----------



## hackskii

You do look fuller and a bit bigger.

The look is pretty crazy though.............lol


----------



## winger

vsideboy said:


> maybe people are scared to comment on the threads of you big guys who've been doing it for ages.


Me a big guy...lol Thanks, damn you just made my day. :lol:


hackskii said:


> You do look fuller and a bit bigger.
> 
> The look is pretty crazy though.............lol


You do look fuller and longer. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

The slin has been very effective at covering up the fact that I've come of blast and hit cruise.

It gives crazy pumps when training.

And as yet no extra fat I don't think.


----------



## big_jim_87

i only use fast slin so no pump realy maybe i need to do a.m shots too?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> i only use fast slin so no pump realy maybe i need to do a.m shots too?


Jimbo is in the house, ha ha ha house.


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Jimbo is in the house, ha ha ha house.


lol you been drinking again?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> lol you been drinking again?


Define again? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Define again? :confused1:


meaning like in the past? since last night and like every time you log on? :beer:


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> meaning like in the past? since last night and like every time you log on? :beer:


Look, try not to post up the obvious will ya, it just makes you look, well dumb. :whistling:


----------



## winger

winger said:


> Look, try not to post up the obvious will ya, it just makes you look, well dumb. :whistling:


I was going to say stupid but I didn't want to offend you. :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol


----------



## d4ead

Winger can't drink 'again' as that implys at some point he stopped. That don't happen.

Jim have a go with a slow slin shot in the morning and see what you think.

Alls good.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Winger can't drink 'again' as that implys at some point he stopped. That don't happen.


Agreed, because you only get a hang over the next day after you stopped drinking. Never stop, that is for quitters..lol


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Winger can't drink 'again' as that implys at some point he stopped. That don't happen.
> 
> Jim have a go with a slow slin shot in the morning and see what you think.
> 
> Alls good.


id have to cange diet a bit as breky is 6eggs too much fat? plus i have naps if ihave the day off work not sure about sleep nd slin?


----------



## d4ead

I have a 4 egg breakfast with turky ham and cheese. So far no issues with to much fat. You'd just have to see how you go.


----------



## Cheese

big_jim_87 said:


> id have to cange diet a bit as breky is 6eggs too much fat? plus i have naps if ihave the day off work not sure about sleep nd slin?


I didn't realise oxy's and slin could cause issues :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Cheese said:


> I didn't realise oxy's and slin could cause issues :confused1: :whistling:


lol naps, 40 winks, a little kip, a snooz lol sleep for a small amount of time in the middle of the day lol is that better?


----------



## Cheese

Sorry bud, i couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

I sleep at work all the time jim, pmsl.

Right training

I hate shoulders at this gym there's just fuk all for um grrr.

Press

Worked up to

Did 7.5 reps on 136kg

Front raised

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 7

Just did some cable **** for um, really going to have to ask for a decent shoulder routine.

I was so tired anyway, so just headed home.

I really need a fuk.


----------



## Cheese

Darren/Matt, are you around?!


----------



## M_at

We do have our own journals you know Cheese.


----------



## d4ead

But why would the great cheese waist time posting there when he can post here....


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> But why would the great cheese waist time posting there when he can post here....


He posts here in hopes you pick up your boot straps and try not to sound so pathetic...ooopsie. :lol:

That getting laid is so over rated. :innocent:


----------



## d4ead

Deads

12 x 60

8 x 100

4 x 140

4 x 170

3 x 180

1 x 190

Rows

12 x 60

6 x 90

6 x 90

12 x 60

Vgrip pull downs

10 x 82

8 x 89

6 x 93

Cable rows

10 x ?

10 x ?

10 x ?

Tricep pushdowns

10 x stack

10 x stack

10 x stack

Chatted and left

Used liquid chalk for deads no belt or straps as usual.


----------



## Cheese

winger said:


> He posts here in hopes you pick up your boot straps and try not to sound so pathetic...ooopsie. :lol:
> 
> That getting laid is so over rated. :innocent:


(i'm not responding to this as you're not worthy of my attention)


----------



## Cheese

Actually **** that. **** you, you ****** **** ******* ***** son of a *****.

:lol:


----------



## vsideboy

winger said:


> That getting laid is so over rated. :innocent:


too right, I much prefer sleeping lol

hmm, cheese it looks like you've got a problem with your keyboard, the f, u, c, k, w, a, n, k, e, r, s, h, i, t, f, u, c, k, i, n, g, c, o, c, k, y, b, i, t, c, h keys don't seem to be working properly and are only putting * in there bud :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

vsideboy said:


> too right, I much prefer sleeping lol
> 
> hmm, cheese it looks like you've got a problem with your keyboard, the f, u, c, k, w, a, n, k, e, r, s, h, i, t, f, u, c, k, i, n, g, c, o, c, k, y, b, i, t, c, h keys don't seem to be working properly and are only putting * in there bud :thumb:


Hmmmm, translation.

****, wanker, shit, ****ing, cocky, bitch


----------



## d4ead

Its good to know that my training and diet get so much attention.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Its good to know that my training and diet get so much attention.


I am living proof that training and diet updates alone leaves a might lonely journal.


----------



## d4ead

Yes odd that isn't my wingman good job I have you and the boys to keep my journal moving and entertaining.

If it was left to just me apart from my occasional tales and woe and self pitying it would be a terribly dull read.

On the bright side now I've left my wife I'm having even more sex with er my wife. Not sure how that works......


----------



## Guest

Nice back workout 

Hows tricks today?


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Yes odd that isn't my wingman good job I have you and the boys to keep my journal moving and entertaining.
> 
> If it was left to just me apart from my occasional tales and woe and self pitying it would be a terribly dull read.
> 
> *On the bright side now I've left my wife I'm having even more sex with er my wife. Not sure how that works*......


lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol d4ead you are a funny one, your getting everyone elses share by the sounds of it. I on the other hand am not getting any (sex that is)...oh well oh yeah how is the training going lol


----------



## hackskii

Bettyboo said:


> Lol d4ead you are a funny one, your getting everyone elses share by the sounds of it. I on the other hand am not getting any (sex that is)...oh well oh yeah how is the training going lol


Dont feel bad Miss Boo, I am married and I have not had any this year and pretty much not last year either.

I figured id get lucky on my birthday or Christmas..................Nope... :cursing:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Dont feel bad Miss Boo, I am married and I have not had any this year and pretty much not last year either.
> 
> I figured id get lucky on my birthday or Christmas..................Nope... :cursing:


I would say your first anniversary but if yo didn't get it on your wedding night, I doubt you will get it on your anniversary. :crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

Sod that then Hackksii I am never getting married... pmsl  :tongue:


----------



## winger

Bettyboo said:


> Sod that then Hackksii I am never getting married... pmsl  :tongue:


That's what I told him in so many words. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Yah but havnt any of you people ever heard misery loves company before?

Geeeeeeez...


----------



## Bettyboo

hmm have you ever heard of Ann Summers .... hahaha


----------



## Cheese

Has Ann Summers gone Global?


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> Dont feel bad Miss Boo, I am married and I have not had any this year and pretty much not last year either.
> 
> I figured id get lucky on my birthday or Christmas..................Nope... :cursing:


Yup..marriage is pretty much the kiss of death for sex...I have to beg for it and it is rarely granted...it makes being faithful very difficult :confused1:


----------



## Joshua

IanStu said:


> Yup..marriage is pretty much the kiss of death for sex...I have to beg for it and it is rarely granted...it makes being faithful very difficult :confused1:


I would have thought that sex-on-tap was one of the big advantages of marriage.

The thrill of the chase and wanting to have a nibble of all the new delicacies out there was too much for me to ever go down the commitment route.

J


----------



## IanStu

Joshua said:


> I would have thought that sex-on-tap was one of the big advantages of marriage.
> 
> The thrill of the chase and wanting to have a nibble of all the new delicacies out there was too much for me to ever go down the commitment route.
> 
> J


well it was sex on tap to start with but 20 years later the tap has run dry....I cant remember at what point the beautiful girl I married turned into a nagging, overweight old harridan :confused1:


----------



## Joshua

IanStu said:


> well it was sex on tap to start with but 20 years later the tap has run dry....I cant remember at what point the beautiful girl I married turned into a nagging, overweight old harridan :confused1:


 :lol:

That is something I have noticed when people go into relationships is that once there is the understanding that there is commitment, people let themselves go quite quickly.

J


----------



## vsideboy

Joshua said:


> :lol:
> 
> That is something I have noticed when people go into relationships is that once there is the understanding that there is commitment, people let themselves go quite quickly.
> 
> J


Thats my plan haha, train upto the wedding and then couch potato time lol. :beer:


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> well it was sex on tap to start with but 20 years later the tap has run dry....I cant remember at what point the beautiful girl I married turned into a nagging, overweight old harridan :confused1:


Hmmmmm

Kindof where I am at.

But the other day out of the blue she walked up and hugged me and said "I love you Dad."

I was blown away and asked her if something was wrong. :lol:

She calls me Dad and I call her Mom.

I should get my inheritance this year so maybe that has something to do with it? :whistling:



Joshua said:


> :lol:
> 
> That is something I have noticed when people go into relationships is that once there is the understanding that there is commitment, people let themselves go quite quickly.
> 
> J


Also, ageing is a bitch for the waistline too.

I used to eat anything I want, Now I cant eat anything I want. :cursing:


----------



## Joshua

vsideboy said:


> Thats my plan haha, train upto the wedding and then couch potato time lol. :beer:


Mmm - I know a couple where the lady let herself go big time after the marridge and it ended up with them getting divorced over it. These days my mate says he will never get remarried, just take every day as it comes. Everyone has to keep on their toes.

As an aside, It really shocks me how many lads join gyms when they are between relationships, only to stop when they get into a relationship, and you don't see them for another year or so. You know when they come back to the gym that they have split  .



hackskii said:


> ...
> 
> Also, ageing is a bitch for the waistline too.
> 
> I used to eat anything I want, Now I cant eat anything I want. :cursing:


What nature takes away from us with Growth Hormone, wisdom allows us to counteract with additional cardio and dietary compliance.

J


----------



## winger

What nature takes away from us a nice fat wallet makes up the difference..lol


----------



## IanStu

so where is Mr Deadly...he hasnt been on for a few days ???


----------



## hackskii

Joshua said:


> What nature takes away from us with Growth Hormone, wisdom allows us to counteract with additional cardio and dietary compliance.
> 
> J


True, but along with the declining test and GH, so does the motivation. 

I am getting lazier in my older age.

But, it does make me appreciate my youth more.


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> so where is Mr Deadly...he hasnt been on for a few days ???


I think he's struggling to get on a pc at the moment mate. IIRC he said he was getting his broadband connected in a week or 2?


----------



## Cheese

Dead man will be around soon he went away for a few days, had a car crash then had to get the train home and leave his car mile and miles away. Some folks have all the luck!!


----------



## Joshua

Cheese said:


> Dead man will be around soon he went away for a few days, *had a car crash* then had to get the train home and leave his car mile and miles away. Some folks have all the luck!!


Was he injured? Is he ok?

J


----------



## IanStu

Joshua said:


> Was he injured? Is he ok?
> 
> J


How's his car?


----------



## winger

IanStu said:


> How's his car?


LOL


----------



## d4ead

haha

ok

right

managed to drive through a sos phone and a lampost at 70 miles an hour sideways.

car is well not feeling very well at all.

i have a few bruises and a hurt wallet and ego but considering relativley ok.

all things considered im doing ok, not sure when ill be training again mind.

bruised wrists, ribs, damaged knees, bruised hip, bruised shoulder, damaged elbow, smashed head.

on other notes my wife consistantly gets hotter and hotter, and still provides the most awesome sex even after 13 years. (and lots of it)

that said our relatonship was mostly based on sex so thats not all that surpriseing.

And i guess its a relationship that is basicaly over anyway so best not to brag as she will be no doubt shacked up with some other lucky guy before long.

im looking fat flabby and with a nice shade of blue/brown blotchyness.

my sex drive has plumeted since i hit cruise.... time for a regular dose of mt2 to keep my pecker up i think.

thanks j for your concern and ian im sure my bmw thanks you for your concern.

On top of this little adventure i had the misfortune (the next time i got in a car) to follow the gps system and get stuck in a ford with slopes of ice both side of me. So still broken bruised and sore i had to struggle (with help) to put salt and grit down in a valaint effort to free myself that failed and left me banging door to door of people with 4wd cars in the driveway. I was eventualy freed only to break down an hour later.

Abandoned said car in layby and hitchhiked/walked back to town.

omg could my life get any worse.

needless to say i was feeling even more bruised battered sore and depressed the next morning then i already was.

and people keep telling me a huge insulin overdose is not the best idea for gods sake can someone explain why??? I really cant see a down side to being dead.


----------



## d4ead

ps please insert sympathy reps here

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Bettyboo

Oi Oi ahem, im sure you have other mates who were concerned lol gald yo is ok though. Feck the car you can replace it its material . At least you are on the mend!

Bettyx


----------



## vsideboy

yey deads back, sorry to hear about the accident mate, but glad you're still getting lots of great s*x mate.

oh and the report of the injuries above, just made me think of the monty python film.


----------



## BillC

Was giggling along with this journal then some selfish young man goes suicidal and spoils it. Just remeber, it could be worse, you're still not GINGER!!

Hackssii etc, I was in same boatuntil about a week or 2 agao then all of a suddden wife all over me. She's lost loads of weight in past few months since joining gym and training for doing a charity 10km run, so her confidence is high. Should I be worried as she demands doggie style just like from the other threads :lol: Or in other words basically do what I do, make sure she know's you're thinking of leaving.


----------



## d4ead

sorry about that old boy, dont worry ill save the suicide dose for if i wake up ginger!


----------



## hackskii

Aw pops, remember the old saying, "what does'nt kill you, will only make you stronger."

Chin up old chap, remember you have TRT to look up to:lol:

Could be worse.......You could not have sex for a year like some other guys I know. :whistling:

Id wife swap you for a week end, that would give me years worth of sex. :lol:


----------



## IanStu

fvck me dead boy, you dont do things by halves do you...I thought my life was a bag of sh!t but yours is alot worse......and try not to kill yourself just yet, not till after I've met you anyway.

so buddy just remember things could be worse (I'm lying but it sounds good) and its always darkest before the dawn and one swallow doesnt make a summer and he who laughs last laughs longest and the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence....so think on :stuart:

edit: at least you're getting sex so that cancels out all the bad stuff


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> Oi Oi ahem, im sure you have other mates who were concerned lol gald yo is ok though. Feck the car you can replace it its material . At least you are on the mend!
> 
> Bettyx


sorry babes i know you text me and i appreciate it xx



vsideboy said:


> yey deads back, sorry to hear about the accident mate, but glad you're still getting lots of great s*x mate.
> 
> oh and the report of the injuries above, just made me think of the monty python film.


nice, i like that a lot



IanStu said:


> fvck me dead boy, you dont do things by halves do you...I thought my life was a bag of sh!t but yours is alot worse......and try not to kill yourself just yet, not till after I've met you anyway.
> 
> so buddy just remember things could be worse (I'm lying but it sounds good) and its always darkest before the dawn and one swallow doesnt make a summer and he who laughs last laughs longest and the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence....so think on :stuart:
> 
> edit: at least you're getting sex so that cancels out all the bad stuff


well it cancels out a lot its true. but man im tired, bruised and hurting but they still want more.


----------



## winger

After reading your journal I just have to say thanks Scott, I guess my life is a lot better than I thought..lol

Heal up buddy! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

See don't mention it, glad my misery has at least offered you some help.


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> haha
> 
> ok
> 
> right
> 
> managed to drive through a sos phone and a lampost at 70 miles an hour sideways.
> 
> car is well not feeling very well at all.
> 
> i have a few bruises and a hurt wallet and ego but considering relativley ok.
> 
> all things considered im doing ok, not sure when ill be training again mind.
> 
> bruised wrists, ribs, damaged knees, bruised hip, bruised shoulder, damaged elbow, smashed head.
> 
> on other notes my wife consistantly gets hotter and hotter, and still provides the most awesome sex even after 13 years. (and lots of it)
> 
> that said our relatonship was mostly based on sex so thats not all that surpriseing.
> 
> And i guess its a relationship that is basicaly over anyway so best not to brag as she will be no doubt shacked up with some other lucky guy before long.
> 
> im looking fat flabby and with a nice shade of blue/brown blotchyness.
> 
> my sex drive has plumeted since i hit cruise.... time for a regular dose of mt2 to keep my pecker up i think.
> 
> thanks j for your concern and ian im sure my bmw thanks you for your concern.
> 
> On top of this little adventure i had the misfortune (the next time i got in a car) to follow the gps system and get stuck in a ford with slopes of ice both side of me. So still broken bruised and sore i had to struggle (with help) to put salt and grit down in a valaint effort to free myself that failed and left me banging door to door of people with 4wd cars in the driveway. I was eventualy freed only to break down an hour later.
> 
> Abandoned said car in layby and hitchhiked/walked back to town.
> 
> omg could my life get any worse.
> 
> needless to say i was feeling even more bruised battered sore and depressed the next morning then i already was.
> 
> and people keep telling me a huge insulin overdose is not the best idea for gods sake can someone explain why??? I really cant see a down side to being dead.


Damn S. Sounds as if you were very lucky to be alive. Cars can be fixed, whereas it's a fair bit more tricky for humans. When there is the darkest of sky, we get to see the most brilliant stars S. You have had a run of adversity, so you can expect to see some great sides of you coming out.

Apart from the bruising, how bad is the damage to your knee and elbow? What about to your head - is this superficial or is there lasting damage?

Remember that switching down to a cruise dose, maybe playing with your head a bit, and making you think that you are in a worse position than you are.

What is with all this ice talk - Is it snowing there, are you driving in a freezer or what?

Dude - you have a great bod, a job, you enjoy training, you are having sex (if she moves on, then you will be free to play and introduce yourself to the hordes awaiting some of your lovin'), you have your friends, and you have another blast to do after your cruise (I presume).

Insulin is a crap way to go - what if it goes wrong and you end up fat and dead! Imagine a tired pathologist just writing down that you died from being a porker!!!! Cheers up, or I will have to come over there and show you what a bad life is like, and in the process add some more bruises to you :cursing: :lol: .

Time to smile bud,

J


----------



## d4ead

Aww j your a great pal.

Don't take my suicide to seriousy I take all of life in a light hearted way, even my own death. I can't go yt I have to many responcibilities.

Indeed I have many many things to be gratefull of. I'm a very lucky guy in so many ways.

I wish 1 of them was a good body, but that's still a work in progress.

I'm not to bad nothing lasting just bruises.

Only bit that concerns me is the bruising to my right wrist wich has already been badly damaged.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead mate 

fk me you've had a bit of a rough time haven't you! Keep your chin up and all that bro, things can only get better once you've hit the bottom:thumb:

if you fancy a chat give me a shout..... Oh and if you fancy a trip to the west country me and the boys are on the lash tommorrow night I'm considering it a cheat meal of sorts!


----------



## Cheese

Dead man, do you like the way i left everyone in suspense? I tell them you had a car crash and then disappear without giving details, lol.

How was the trip? Did anything get resolved? I'm guessing not.

Let me know mate (by tx if you preffer)

I've still not touched slin, my back went... again yesterday. Its not a major one just a tweek so i'm laying off the gym for a few days and seeing if it repairs fast. I'm hoping i can train tomorrow if not i'm just PTing my mrs.


----------



## hackskii

Hey Scott, I love you.

Have a nice day!


----------



## d4ead

went to train this morning, picked up bar yelled like a girl dropped it and left.

think ill leave it till monday.


----------



## d4ead

well bruised and hurting still


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> well bruised and hurting still


looks like you're opening up old wounds...never a good idea


----------



## BigDom86

i never noticed that scar when you was playing with me?


----------



## dmcc

Stay away from the gym until you are completely recovered. All aches and pains gone. All bruises well dissipated.


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> i never noticed that scar when you was playing with me?


thats because you were concentrating on the little pr**k i was about to stick in your ass.  :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> looks like you're opening up old wounds...never a good idea


i would like to catagoricly say i never cut my wrists 'the right way' and any resembalance to that would be entirley coincidental.


----------



## BigDom86

lol bet you miss my weekly ass viewing?


----------



## d4ead

dmcc said:


> Stay away from the gym until you are completely recovered. All aches and pains gone. All bruises well dissipated.


that would be monday yeh????

yes indeed pain killers at the ready  :thumb: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

Indeed dom sticking it in your ass was defo the highlight of my week.


----------



## d4ead

Gonna try a bit of light swimming tomorrow


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Gonna try a bit of light swimming tomorrow


Don't forget your water wings bud! :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Wow there great, I could probably use um in my state.


----------



## winger

Two of those bad boys and JW will be jealous.


----------



## hackskii

Yah, put those on your arms then a nice big shirt, you would look like Greg Valentine. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Even more so if you filled them with oil, and took the stopper out half way through the day and let the oil drip through your shirt.


----------



## d4ead

right guys took a video today, look totaly terrible flat fat and muscle less.

so i wont be posting it. no way. rofl


----------



## hackskii

lol


----------



## d4ead

Little smug about todays workout considering state of me.

Bench

warm up

12 x 100

8 x 130

6 x 140

3 x 150 + 8 x 100 (boom pb)

Incline

8 x 100

6 x 120

6 x 130 (boom another pb)

12 x 60

Flys

10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 22kg

Dumbell hammer curls

12 x 22.5kg

10 x 27kg

8 x 32kg (new pb)

8 x 35kg (new even better pb)

Barbell curls

10 x 45 + 8 x 20kg (new pb again)

10 x 35 + 8 x 25kg

8 x 30 + 8 x 20kg

Zip zap zoom I'm going home.


----------



## ares1

d4ead said:


> right guys took a video today, look totaly terrible flat fat and muscle less.
> 
> so i wont be posting it. no way. rofl


 :lol:


----------



## IanStu

very nice session Scott...even in your half human state you put me to shame :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy

nice one mate, big :thumb: for all the BOOMS


----------



## d4ead

well after my balls up of posting a bare ass pic on facebook, today i really cocked up and posted a cock pic.

the auto upload feature of my phone has really got to go.


----------



## IanStu

Thankfully I dont have a facebook so I was spared that....I remain pure


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> Thankfully I dont have a facebook so I was spared that....I remain pure


here you go mate, don't want you to miss out










it is infact a pic of scotts k**b, next to 2 chipolata sausages haha


----------



## d4ead

yeh thanks for that ill let you work out wich one is wich...

i failed to train to day slept through my alarm. opps again.

will train wednesday instead provideing i manage to get a car tonight.


----------



## BigDom86

no luck on the car mr. i asked about :<


----------



## d4ead

no worrys buddy, i may well have secured my own we will see.


----------



## vsideboy

lol sorry mate, couldn't resist.

I could've said its a pic of 3 of you guys comparing sizes lol.


----------



## d4ead

hahaha


----------



## IanStu

I bought a LOOSE fitting shirt today and here's the killer, it had no sparkly bits...I think I may be having a mental breakdown


----------



## BigDom86

its all about big tshirts. i wear xxl american lool


----------



## d4ead

i dont care even xl looks small on me


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I bought a LOOSE fitting shirt today and here's the killer, it had no sparkly bits...I think I may be having a mental breakdown


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i dont care even xl looks small on me


OH NO IT DOESN'T.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I wear a XXL myself.


----------



## M_at

I wear Medium coz I is a tart.


----------



## d4ead

Haha

Nice guys nice.

By the way my forum www.muscle-works.co.uk is still open and very quite feel free to pop in or sign up.

I missed gym today and I can't go tomorrow so it will be shoulders on Thursday I think.

Next week fingers crossed should be ok.


----------



## Cheese

Hey buddy, hows the injuries baring up? cleared yet or you still getting the pains?


----------



## d4ead

Right wrist is still bad, get the odd twinge to my back but other then that im a steam train again. Takes more then a little crash to keep my pecker down ;P

Got a car today (another ancient piece of ****) it will do until i get my bmw back.

so i will be able to get to the gym tomorow, shoulders day is at least in tact. as will be back day on friday.

Only legs were missed AGAIN>>> Diet is also still ****>>> and ive avoided sex with the wife so this means its been over a week now since i had my leg over WTF


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Right wrist is still bad, get the odd twinge to my back but other then that im a steam train again. Takes more then a little crash to keep my pecker down ;P
> 
> Got a car today (another ancient piece of ****) it will do until i get my bmw back.
> 
> so i will be able to get to the gym tomorow, shoulders day is at least in tact. as will be back day on friday.
> 
> Only legs were missed AGAIN>>> Diet is also still ****>>> and ive avoided sex with the wife so this means its been over a week now since i had my leg over WTF


Heal up big man!

As far as the sex, if it's over it's over. That's like a dog throwing up and going back when he is hungry and eating it. :lol:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> Only legs were missed AGAIN>>> Diet is also still ****>>> and ive avoided sex with the wife so this means its been over a week now since i had my leg over WTF


You've avoided having sex with your wife? I'd be at it like a dog on heat:lol: Least you can get to gym now:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> You've avoided having sex with your wife? I'd be at it like a dog on heat:lol: Least you can get to gym now:thumbup1:


You would be at it (legs) like a dog in heat or his wife? She is single now. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

shed have had him when she wasnt, that was half the problem.

but bare in mind i have had it for 13 years......


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> shed have had him when she wasnt, that was half the problem.
> 
> but bare in mind i have had it for 13 years......


OUCH....

Mornin Pal


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> its been over a week now since i had my leg over WTF


Welcome to my world :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

I'll keep quiet or you'll think i'm bragging


----------



## d4ead

cheese mate, nah its ok. You can tell us i can imagine your toned body banging that little hotty of yours.


----------



## d4ead

right tuesday morning i couldnt get to the gym as i still have no car, and i was in the same situation on the wednesday however i went out on the wednesaday and brought one.

So yet another disrupted wekk workout wise.

thu

shoulders

i was stupid tired after being up all wednesday (about 2 hours kip) worked wednesday night of cource

press

100kg x 12

120 x 8

130 x 7

120 x 8

cable press

fek knows but i did 3 sets as heavy as i could. quite an interesting feeling tbh

front raises

20 x 8

20 x 8

15 x 8

was nearly asleep and felt like i had done my bit and at least got there despite really not wanting to. its back in the morning so i went home and rested.


----------



## d4ead

im not sure to be honest if id even class the 130 press this week as real the travel was just pathetic. and it hurt like fuk. Undernourished and under rested i think was the only real issue. Im hopeing ill bounce back next week and be on top form again.


----------



## sizar

d4ead said:


> right tuesday morning i couldnt get to the gym as i still have no car, and i was in the same situation on the wednesday however i went out on the wednesaday and brought one.
> 
> So yet another disrupted wekk workout wise.
> 
> thu
> 
> shoulders
> 
> i was stupid tired after being up all wednesday (about 2 hours kip) worked wednesday night of cource
> 
> press
> 
> 100kg x 12
> 
> 120 x 8
> 
> 130 x 7
> 
> 120 x 8
> 
> cable press
> 
> fek knows but i did 3 sets as heavy as i could. quite an interesting feeling tbh
> 
> front raises
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> 15 x 8
> 
> was nearly asleep and felt like i had done my bit and at least got there despite really not wanting to. its back in the morning so i went home and rested.


happy pressing bro .. 120 KG impressive :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

im upset you didnt count the 7 on 130 just a little bit rofl xx


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> im upset you didnt count the 7 on 130 just a little bit rofl xx


i canny rep ye...been tryin...u ok hot stuff?


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead yr looking rather fine in your avi... have you been working out??? x


----------



## BigDom86

nice


----------



## d4ead

Why thank you boo, as it happens yes, yes I have.

See its about time the rest of you acknowledge my super sexy body again. Time for some picture whoreing I think.

Next week ill be back on my diet, training properly again, may be the week after ill have sex again.


----------



## d4ead

well it must be said i was disapointed again today i just was not performing at all this week.

deads

up to 170

barbell rows

up to 100

pull downs (vgrip)

up to 102

cable rows

fek knows it was heavy though

tricep pushdowns

stack

looked big though so its not all bad 

then went for a counciling session with the wife or ex wife or whatever the fuk im supposed to call her. was ok i guess. almost thinking now id rather be single and just copy josh.

ive twinged my back and my elbow from this mornings weight session, i hope its nothing bad.

ok thats todays report you can now rep me.

other then that i think this reports over...


----------



## Cheese

Hang in there buddy, at least you've been to the gym.

Lifting ok as far as I can see mate. looking stunning in your avi too! I'd move to London for you, no questions asked mate, haha. 

I'm going for my second gym session of the week tomorrow! 

Shoulders and legs in a two hour gruelling workout is in order. My back is feeling way better so hopefully it's nearly fully repaired. If not I'm gonna have acupuncture next week.

I'm also taking a packed lunch to the gym with me.... full of pancakes, sweets and cakes. I'll wash that down with a protein shake and that should set me up quite nicely to get the desired 6000kcal I'm aiming for on Saturdays carb up.

Going for a chinese buffet tonight as well, I will put weight on no matter what I do. I refuse to believe that I need gear to gain weight.


----------



## dmcc

Scott, you've just had a car accident! Any wonder you're feeling wrecked and not up to par...


----------



## d4ead

yeh thanks dmcc i must remember im still only a human being... curses


----------



## hackskii

Scott, what does "almost thinking now id rather be single and just copy josh" mean?


----------



## vsideboy

dmcc said:


> Scott, you've just had a car accident! Any wonder you're feeling wrecked and not up to par...


what he said!

now stop feeling so sorry for yourself and take it like a man....

bitch


----------



## d4ead

yeh yeh.

next week, ill have a full week in the gym. Ill concentrate on getting teh diet right as well.

its all ok, my bad workouts are better then a lot of peeps good work outs so im not that sad. Its just after a monday of pb's i was a little disapointed with a sub par performaces the end of the week. No matter.

I look fuking amazing today.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> See its about time the rest of you acknowledge my super sexy body again.


I acknowledge your super sexy body :wub:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I refuse to believe that I need gear to gain weight.


Ahhh the naivety of youth...bless


----------



## d4ead

nah but he does need gear to be super sexy and fuk like a stalion.

other wise he will just get fat and fuk like gordon brown


----------



## d4ead

Ok no real training today

Had kids last night ouch.

Right today

Steam room 20 mins

Swim for 45 mins

Steam room 10 mins

Swim 15 mins

Went home.


----------



## Tommy10

...hows the finger buddy.......


----------



## d4ead

yeh fine, bled like fuk after the pool but i found an attractive young girl on reception to nurse and bandage me until the (ex?) wife came and found me with the kids grrrr.


----------



## vsideboy

45 minutes of swimming? don't know how you can be bothered mate, I fkin hate swimming its so boring, don't mind it in the sea abroad cos then you've got the being eaten by a shark excitement, but in a pool its so yawn!!


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yeh fine, bled like fuk after the pool but i found an attractive young girl on reception to nurse and bandage me until the *(ex?)* wife came and found me with the kids grrrr.


... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...DONT GO THERE... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> 45 minutes of swimming? don't know how you can be bothered mate, I fkin hate swimming its so boring, don't mind it in the sea abroad cos then you've got the being eaten by a shark excitement, but in a pool its so yawn!!


well its not a choice thing mate as i said i had the kids so most of the time im swimming towing them or with them sitting on me...



Pelayo said:


> ... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...DONT GO THERE... :lol: :lol: :lol:


well indeed rather not



bigbob33 said:


> Morning buddy


morning dude been a while hope you well.


----------



## bigbob33

all good cheers mate  just for fun ive added a new pic from a couple of weeks ago to my profile page! come see how fat i was...


----------



## d4ead

sweet mate you look great bud.


----------



## hackskii

I love to swim, we had a pool growing up, I took swim lessons like at 2 years old, lived next to the beach and body surfed 3 times a week.

Im so fat now that I can float with no effort... :lol:

Get well pops.....


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers buddy! How are you enjoying the swimming? I've stupidly agreedto do a sponsored swim on friday, very silly when I can't really swim :lol:


----------



## d4ead

to be honest im **** at swimming, not very strong in the front at all. I just play around, bt i figure its exercise nether the less.


----------



## bigbob33

Too true mate  those wacky wharehouse things/ adventure playgrounds are also good cardio and a lot more fun than the 5 runs I'm doing a week!


----------



## d4ead

i found an adult one on holiday once it was awesome.

I think i went there every day they even had a huge vertical slide that went down the middle.


----------



## winger

I love to swim and I am very good for a very short time..lol

We did this Ironman thing on the cruise ship in Europe and I smoked the competition, but because I was American and the boat was 70 Italian they jipped me out of the winnings.

It's all good, they know who owned them in a big way. :beer:

My brother and I grew up with a pool, we were Jr. Lifeguards as kids and don't have it anymore...lol

The older I get the better I was. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Indeed my wingman the older we all get the better we were.


----------



## vsideboy

sorry mate didn't realise you had your kids at the time, thought the ex had brough you them when you were leaving, not come to pick them up off you.

hope your injuries are nearly better buddy.


----------



## d4ead

no need to say sorry pal 

now more stuff

training day and smug again

flat bench

100 x 8

130 x 6

140 x 4

160 x 3 + 100 x 10 + 60 x 6 (oh yeh new pb again)

incline

100 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 2 and nearly dropped the third on my head opps, (still a pb though)

cable flys

3 sets as heavy as i could for 6 - 8 reps

hammer curls

8 x 25

8 x 30

8 x 32.5

6 x 35

barbell curls

40 x 8

30 x 8

30 x 8 + 15 x 8

that was me pooped

wrist held up well through the flats but was hurting by the time i started incline. Left forarm/elbow hurt on hammers.

Not bad. My dreams of hitting 180 by next xmas look very real now.


----------



## bigbob33

Fantastic lifting bro! 160 for reps is strong :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

mornin pal


----------



## BigDom86

wow big lifting!


----------



## Joshua

What's going on with all these PBs S! Not too shabby for someone who is supposedly stressed out and having near death experiences :whistling: .

Seriously good work chap.

J


----------



## d4ead

thanks mate.

im not sure oddly the rest of teh week last week was crap, i just hope the rest of this week isnt as terrible. That said my right wrist is very inflamed and painfull.

i cant believe i didnt get a single rep for hitting teh 160 mark you rep tight bstards hehe


----------



## vsideboy

haha I have to spread more love before I can give you anymore buddy, obviously in your shadow no-one else seems worthy though


----------



## robisco11

still as gay as ever in here


----------



## d4ead

Yeh the love don't stop spreading rob, just cos you have been awol.

You back now or what??


----------



## bigbob33

Morning my friend hope things are looking up!


----------



## vsideboy

morning dudes,

didn't reply to text last night scott as was in bed and couldn't be bothered.

nice one on the 160's though buddy


----------



## d4ead

right well legs today first time in a few weeks shesh

squat

warm up

100 x 10

140 x 8

160 x 4 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 12 (new pb)

zerchers

60 x 12

only did cos i couldnt get the bar up after the last 12 so figured as it was in the right spot...

extentions

stack x 3 sets x 8

curls

40kg ish x 3 sets

calfs

140 x 12

140 x 12

left calf hurt so called it a day.

got to be up out of bed in 5 hours so i better dash

love to you all...


----------



## vsideboy

nice one on the pb matey.


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> I love to swim, we had a pool growing up


We had a bucket....with some mud in it....ahhhh happy times


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> We had a bucket....with some mud in it....ahhhh happy times


you lucky lucky b**tard, we couldn't afford a bucket, we just had some mud,

and that mud was in fact sh*t


----------



## IanStu

vsideboy said:


> you lucky lucky b**tard, we couldn't afford a bucket, we just had some mud,
> 
> and that mud was in fact sh*t


that aint so bad...there were some people in our street who didnt even have sh!t, so we used to throw bricks at them to cheer them up, we were a proper comunity in those days, we looked out for each other...not like now :stuart:


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> that aint so bad...there were some people in our street who didnt even have sh!t, so we used to throw bricks at them to cheer them up, we were a proper comunity in those days, we looked out for each other...not like now :stuart:


bricks? bricks? oh the luxury, we used to dream of being hit by bricks, we never had bricks round our way, we only had cardboard boxes to live in...

there were a hundred and fifty of us living in t' shoebox in t'middle o' road

but you know, we were happy in those days, though we were poor.


----------



## hackskii

You guys are too funny.

Living in cardboard houses is cool, as long as there arnt any bricks around to get tossed at you, or it doesnt rain. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

we had a swimming pool...gardener...maid...and 3 guard dogs....and i was a spolit brat..


----------



## d4ead

I actualy did get 1 green bucket for xmas 1 year. Nothing else but a green bucket. Whoop lucky me.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> I actualy did get 1 green bucket for xmas 1 year. Nothing else but a green bucket. Whoop lucky me.


..no orange in that bucket?....awwwww...

Hey Buddy...


----------



## d4ead

opps balled up a bit

strained something in forearm. hurt.

i was doing shoulders did presses up to 120 ish, then messed around trying out a couple of other machines all crap, then did front raises.

Either way left part way through workout cos it was to painfull.

fingers crossed for back tommorow


----------



## vsideboy

you sure its not a side effect from too much w***ing mate?


----------



## d4ead

oddly wrong arm... (bit of a fallacy as i use both but i normally revert to the left arm when my right hand is on the mouse. As i haven't had pc access for a while...)

to be honest it is an injury ive had before in my other arm. Im guessing i must have terrible form with 1 exercise and just dont know it.

Last time it took months and months to heal. god damn it.


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> oddly wrong arm... (bit of a fallacy as i use both but i normally revert to the left arm when my right hand is on the mouse. As i haven't had pc access for a while...)
> 
> to be honest it is an injury ive had before in my other arm. Im guessing i must have terrible form with 1 exercise and just dont know it.
> 
> Last time it took months and months to heal. god damn it.


Fingers crossed it will heal soon S.

It's good to experiment, but sometimes things go wrong.

J


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro! Hope your injury sorts itself out soon :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

your hand looks wrecked....take it easy....heal.


----------



## d4ead

haha just a normal deadlift session hand will be fine by next weeks 

thanks for the support guys last time i had this it was a real niggly injury that lasted ages so i guess this will be too.

anyway todays training

deads

worked up to 170 in sets of 6 and 4

rows

worked up to 90kg in sets of 8

cable rows

full stack x 3 sets

vgrip pull downs

went light cos they hurt my arm just did 2 x 60 x 8 and then 82 x 6

went home.

figured the triceps would be ok missing a week and rather do that and heal a bit then really fook the forearm.


----------



## d4ead

in case you wondered what he was talking about with my hands thing...


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> in case you wondered what he was talking about with my hands thing...


Aww - your paws look fine mate - very pretty.

J


----------



## M_at

Joshua said:


> Aww - your paws look fine mate - very pretty.
> 
> J


Here's me with a heavier deadlift and d4ead's hands are the ones ripped to shreds. :lol:


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> Here's me with a heavier deadlift and d4ead's hands are the ones ripped to shreds. :lol:


Maybe D4eads uses his hands for other things, he is single now. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Maybe D4eads uses his hands for other things, he is single now. :whistling:


Not with those claws, that would tear things to bits without lube. :whistling:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Not with those claws, that would tear things to bits without lube. :whistling:


Maybe it's his Johnson that did all the damage to his hands..lol


----------



## d4ead

well my marathon 7hr **** sessions are famouse around parts but no just a rough bar i think.

was a lame deads session

my arm is wrecked and hurts like hell as well.

lets hope the weekend off will give it some fixing time.


----------



## vsideboy

Maybe you're not keeping your wrist tight on something daft like bench press, letting the wrist flex too far back and straining something in the forearm a bit?

Can't really remember what was wrong with it and don't have time to trawl backwards a ton of threads to find out sorry bro.

Mate at the gym says he's just knackered his wrist/forearm by trying to do pressups with his hand nearer his waist, he's training to do all this bodyweight lifting stuff (can't remember what its called - stuff like the human flag and that were you hold onto a vertical bar with your arms straight and legs out straight off the floor.)


----------



## d4ead

nah my wrists are bad so there generaly well strapped when i bench.

i think its done on raises, or hammer curls, or upright rows.

Also the pain is much further up it almost feels like elbow pain.


----------



## Joshua

d4ead said:


> nah my wrists are bad so there generaly well strapped when i bench.
> 
> i think its done on raises, or hammer curls, or upright rows.
> 
> Also the pain is much further up it almost feels like elbow pain.


Maybe it is? Have you checked out tennis elbow (Epicondylitis)?

J


----------



## vsideboy

trapped nerve?


----------



## d4ead

ok i want advice for my next cycle.

what should i do.....?

a reminder

1g test, 400 tren, and 500 mast, ew and 50mg dbol ed, was last cycle.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> ok i want advice for my next cycle.
> 
> what should i do.....?
> 
> a reminder
> 
> 1g test, 400 tren, and 500 mast, ew and 50mg dbol ed, was last cycle.


^^^^....no wonder ur a beast ya geedy bitch..... :lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha thanks bru.

another question as well

how many carbs can i get away with post work out considering i go to bed within 30 mins of having my pwo meal?

At the minute i dont do carbs really just a milk protein drink (mostly casein)


----------



## M_at

I think the 20 creme eggs per day will keep you in good standing.

No need to overdo it.


----------



## d4ead

Yes that was an unfortunate slip up matt, let's not go on about it. Haha


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Yes that was an unfortunate slip up matt, let's not go on about it. Haha


20 creme eggs is hardly a slip up...lol


----------



## d4ead

No less of a slip up then the 24 malteaser bunnys the night before.


----------



## vsideboy

oh dear oh dear oh dear


----------



## Cheese

Mmmmmmm.... Cadbury's Creame Eggs!


----------



## hackskii

How about a 12 pack of beer instead.


----------



## d4ead

nooo beer makes you fat!


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> nooo beer makes you fat!


I'll say! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Well ello dan,

You juiced and back in the game?

Sweet take a look a couple of ages back I asked for some advice and no ones bothered to answer yet.

Shesh.


----------



## d4ead

Ok well delicae forearm so took it really really easy to day. No heavy weight to shock it at all.

Flat bench

Warmup

10 x 100

10 x 100

10 x 100

10 x 100

10 x 100

10 x 100

10 x 80

10 x 80

10 x 80

10 x 80

Done with minimal rest between sets

Incline

10 x 80

10 x 80

10 x 80

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 60

Cable flys

Very light

3 sets of 12 to really strech out.

Incline dumbell curls

Again very light

4 sets of 12.

And workout and not my normal style but I have doms for the first time in ages.

Forearm held up ok all things considered.


----------



## d4ead

I really don't have time to do 10x10 workouts but I thought better that then risk a further injury.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning dead mate! I saw your last blast and tbh other than upping the dose or adding some exotics I don't know where you should go....

ATM I'm running 450 test and one rip eod plus 50 mg of winnie a day, seems ok tbh


----------



## M_at

No heavy weight and 9,200kg shifted on the bench press.

I'd be in the gym for days if I tried to shift that much on bench press day. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

thanks matt, bob

ive ordered my blast

1g test pw

500mg deca pw

100mg oxy pd

hghrp-6 (have no idea ???) advice??/

slow slin 20iu pd

fast slin 5iu post workout

mt2

maybe some dbol chucked in for good measure.

Ill see how i go and keep everyone updated.


----------



## bigbob33

I like oxy's but fcuk me my temper is terrible on them! Have you run deca before?


----------



## Dsahna

All the best with your forearm recovery pal,and that blast has me fcuking green with envy


----------



## d4ead

no mate never used deca or oxys before.

thanks dan mate. xx

right todays training

squat

warm up

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

6 x 160kg

3 and about 2 inches x 170kg new pb

12 x 60kg

leg extention

stack x 3 sets of 12 new pb

leg curl

moderate weight

3 x 12

calf raises

15 x 102kg

10 x 140kg

12 x 167kg new pb

thats it for now peeps.. xx


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> thanks matt, bob
> 
> ive ordered my blast
> 
> 1g test pw
> 
> 500mg deca pw
> 
> 100mg oxy pd
> 
> hghrp-6 (have no idea ???) advice??/
> 
> slow slin 20iu pd
> 
> fast slin 5iu post workout
> 
> mt2
> 
> maybe some dbol chucked in for good measure.
> 
> Ill see how i go and keep everyone updated.


You're gonna look like a fvckin pin cushion...have you ever used the growth hormone stuff before, I know fvck all about that stuff......but looks like a mega blast.

and mate when you ask advice on gear I cant give you any advice as you already know a sh!t load more about it than me....but if you want advice on other stuff like when to plant ya spring bulbs for the best showing...I'm ya man :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

GHRP-6 is 100mcg three times a day. Beware of hunger issues.......I am guessing low blood sugars so watch out with the slin in the mix.


----------



## d4ead

thanks haks


----------



## hackskii

been shooting my GHRP-2 3 to 4 times a day, I bring one in wrapped in a gel pack into work, then bin the syrenge.

What is wild is if I wake up in the middle of the night, shoot, I get night time hard ons.

Dont know why but that is one side I like and notice.

Not gonna believe this one though, and is a true story.

I dont get sex, so in the morning before work, I go get some internet porn and pull one off, well this morning my daughter walks out of her room and I did hear the door open so I turned my back to her and shut down the porn.

I was already dressed but right not, not sure if she saw anything or was just curious as to what I was doing but she stood there for a minute looking puzzled.

How freaking embarassing that was.

Hope I dont get a question asked to me tonight, even though she is going to be 11 soon, I dont want that talk now. :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I feel for you mate! It's never fun being busted :lol:


----------



## winger

My daughter at the time was about 15 when she walked in on me and here I have this big ole monitor with some hussy on it while I have my pecker in hand and she just stand behind me and says, "Dad, Dad, Dad" so obviously I say just a minute...lol

Oh well, looks like I didn't even have to have the birds and the bees talk with her...lol

I snuck a girl in my room and my mom walked in on me while a girl was giving me a blow job at about 2:00 a.m. That's embarrassing. 

Nice journal Scotty..lol


----------



## hackskii

Ouch.

Too much information and not enough training help.

Um, ok..................................

Drunkin flyby^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sorry, cant offer advice, kindof hungry so I can get fatter......................

Not really.

Hope things get better mate.

I really want you to be happy, and I know you are mate........

Want to see you here one day to party with the twins.....................

That would be awesome......

Must be willing to not diet, go out, eat, have fun, watch, and listen to beauty.

Mate, let me get done with what I need to and you can come complimentary, with benefits.

Sort your end while I do mine.

Not gay stuff you guys that read out of context...........


----------



## d4ead

Awww haks I love you too pal.

I also promise to come over and party with you boys as soon as I'm semi sorted in my life.

Thanks for the hghrp6 advice. Apreciate it.

When I was growing up I lived with my grandmother. So there I was 1 day with this bird having a quicky we both had our tops on, I had undone my flys this bird had her skirt up and she was sitting on my lap. We were mid action when my grandmothers comes in sits on my bed and chats to us for 33 minutes. Wtf. I don't think she even noticed.

I've been cought ****ing somany times its unreal.


----------



## WRT

I've been caught before mid blowjob and heard shagging many a time, do it on purpose when my brothers in cos I have to listen to him nailing his bird almost every day. Revenge is sweet:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## vsideboy

erm. whats a blowjob????

wouldn't know, never get em 

morning boys by the way


----------



## winger

Not sure what a blow job is myself it's been soooo long.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Not sure what a blow job is myself it's been soooo long.


Oh?

Remember the time Mom walked in when Bev was giving you a blojob? :lol:

I dont get blowjobs, hell I dont even get sex.


----------



## winger

I remember the time mom walked in on you while bill was giving you a blow job..lol:lol:


----------



## vsideboy

hhahaha


----------



## d4ead

I have never been able to cum through just head alone as much as I enjoy a bj.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> I have never been able to cum through just head alone as much as I enjoy a bj.


I never have either, I am so glad you said that. :whistling:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> I have never been able to cum through just head alone as much as I enjoy a bj.


Depends how fast they suck instead of just teasing, if it's done right then they get a creamy face:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

WRT said:


> Depends how fast they suck instead of just teasing, if it's done right then they get a creamy face:thumbup1:


I would give my left testicle to be able to do that...lol


----------



## WRT

You've probably just not been with the right woman:wink:


----------



## d4ead

Always upset the wife and she says all the guys she sucked off on the side came in her mouth


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Always upset the wife and she says all the guys she sucked off on the side came in her mouth


Does she have a sister?


----------



## winger

The timing was perfect was it not?


----------



## winger

Sorry for the hijack, I mean after all, this is deads journal and all, has anyone seen a good movie lately?


----------



## d4ead

For me orgasm is a mentle thing not a phisicle one, if my head ain't in the right place I won't be coming. For whatever the reason I find it hard to be in that mentle state with oral.

Or with the bird on top for that matter.

I think its about control and I don't feel in control. With my cock placed between a birds nashers.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Always upset the wife and she says* all the guys she sucked off on the side came in her mouth*


*you have away with words.....:laugh:*



d4ead said:


> For me orgasm is a mentle thing not a phisicle one, if my head ain't in the right place I won't be coming. For whatever the reason I find it hard to be in that mentle state with oral.
> 
> Or with the bird on top for that matter.
> 
> I think its about control and I don't feel in control. With my cock placed between a birds nashers.


thatsquitecommon.....what about 69....works every time:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

If my missis said to me...can I give you a blowjob Ian...I'd have cum before I got my zip down and probably died of shock too


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> If my missis said to me...can I give you a blowjob Ian...I'd have cum before I got my zip down and probably died of shock too


before u got ur zip down and sparkly top off..

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> Always upset the wife and she says all the guys she sucked off on the side came in her mouth


That post made me laugh mate.

I trained legs last night, I think I may just be able to walk again by Sunday, I've neglected my legs for over a month so I'm going to feel the wrath at some point today... there already sore.


----------



## IanStu

Does anyone know what happened to Pete...i havent seen him around for ages?


----------



## hackskii

WRT said:


> Depends how fast they suck instead of just teasing, if it's done right then they get a creamy face:thumbup1:


Or some throat coat. :lol:



d4ead said:


> Always upset the wife and she says all the guys she sucked off on the side came in her mouth


Ouch, you should have told her that everywoman except your wife you could come in their mouths. :lol:

I find it hard to cum that way too, but if I am the one doing the pumping then its all good.

Gotta admit the clean up is easy...lol


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## vsideboy

haha that dog is cool, thats how I dance


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro! Hope you're well!


----------



## M_at

Sshhhhh.

Not talking in here please. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Well ok here we go,

First a few responces.

Pete it fine, like dan not trained since jan or before. Plans to get back on it soon. Lifes been busy for the fellah.

To be honest the ex wife or whatever you wanna call her is awesome at head, probably because she enjoys it so muh. The fault is defo with me.

Trained back on Friday morning, did deads up to 150 before I could take the pain no more. Aparently my forearm pain is a fuked tendon. Let's hope the hghrp6 fixes me up quickly.

Good luck my lovelys


----------



## Dsahna

****,thats bad mate:cursing:how the fcuk did that happen do you think?


----------



## winger

That sucks Scott.


----------



## M_at

winger said:


> That sucks Scott.


You referring to him getting head or the ****ed tendon.

I never can tell with you yanks.


----------



## d4ead

i think it was me going for 40kg hammer curls but im not sure to be honest


----------



## vsideboy

sorry to hear it bud.


----------



## bigbob33

Take it easy mate!


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> You referring to him getting head or the ****ed tendon.
> 
> I never can tell with you yanks.


That sucks that he got hurt.


----------



## dmcc

Never mind the peptides, get some heat and ice therapy on it - pronto.


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> That sucks that he got hurt.


indeed it was the wife that sucked when i got head


----------



## d4ead

dmcc said:


> Never mind the peptides, get some heat and ice therapy on it - pronto.


never tried that before im more of a deep heat and a bandage kinda guy...


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> indeed it was the wife that sucked when i got head


....DIRTY BITCH...... :tongue:


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> never tried that before im more of a deep heat and a bandage kinda guy...


Deep heat is superficial. Heat for 10 minutes, ice for 10 minutes. Repeat 3 times then leave it for a while before repeating.

Really does work.


----------



## dmcc

And when we say heat, we mean like a hot water bottle or similar. Nothing else will penetrate deep enough.


----------



## hackskii

Too much heat will cause excess inflammation.......................ice reduces inflammation.


----------



## d4ead

Inflatation, sounds like a girls pussy after I've given it a good bashin...


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Inflatation, sounds like a girls pussy after I've given it a good bashin...


Lower the tes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

[email protected]#$5!! NEVER [email protected]#%^%


----------



## bigbob33

Here here! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

not a lot to update to be honest.

both sat and sun have been off days. i intend to have a full week off training next week. then arm permitting (please god) ill be back the Monday after that.

All in all im doing ok. Lots of the normal life complications but we cant dwell on it ehh.

Im away next week, so don't think you will hear much from me, but if you could all pop in and rep me each day it would be appreciated.

xx


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:

Where you off to bigman?


----------



## hackskii

Time off allows one to take oppertunities to heal and relax.

Both are a good thing.


----------



## d4ead

i really need it to be honest i few days of oblivion is just what the dr ordered.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> i really need it to be honest i few days of oblivion is just what the dr ordered.


Ah oblivion is not a bad thing...I have been known to do that at time or two. :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Cheese

Dead man if your going on your travels again please try and keep your car on the road. We don't need another destruction derby on our hands. x


----------



## IanStu

I like oblivion...its a lovely place, I'd like to spend more time there...I like it cause when I'm there i'm oblivious


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i really need it to be honest i few days of oblivion is just what the dr ordered.


scotland?..


----------



## d4ead

Well I'm back at work, and surviving on coffee, redbull and caffein pills.

Got counciling with the wife this morning, so I can't even go to bed.

And got to get up early to see the kids.


----------



## d4ead

Arms still to bad to train, I hope I don't have to take next week off too.


----------



## bigbob33

I feel your pain mate, I was in the same boat when I broke my wrist


----------



## Dsahna

Dont get to disheartened bigman,youve made some great gains recently and youll sharp get them back,try to stay positive x


----------



## Cheese

Give it time to repair properly then go for it head on again.

You can still train legs but don't do anything that's going to prolong the healing process.

Better to do two weeks off and two weeks hardcore then four weeks of half arsed training. love to you big man x


----------



## d4ead

Hey guys love you boys right back.

Fingers crossed ill be good to go sooon.


----------



## d4ead

yeh i have to say this is begging to get on my nervs a little grrrr.


----------



## bigbob33

Just eat well and rest mate


----------



## Tommy10

WHERE ARE YOU LIVING NOW MR?


----------



## Cheese

Pel, he is basically a gypsy with no fixed abode he travels that much, haha.


----------



## bigbob33

Bloody pikey! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Pel, he is basically a gypsy with no fixed abode he travels that much, haha.


so he camps out on the m6/ m42/m40..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> WHERE ARE YOU LIVING NOW MR?


i have a studio flat in weybridge (london) im renting

i own half a house in guildford



Cheese said:


> Pel, he is basically a gypsy with no fixed abode he travels that much, haha.


hey if it got that bad id be snuggling up in bed with you and our good lady



bigbob33 said:


> Bloody pikey! :lol:


indeed.

right todays training attempt

took it mega easy as i really dont wanna fook my arm and as an added excuse i didnt have my gym bag so i didnt have my wrist straps.

bench

warm up

8 x 100kg

6 x 130kg

3 x 150kg + 8 x 100kg + 15 x 60kg

incline

12 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

4 x 120kg

i left flys as that action seems to pull my arm

i would normally do biceps but again with my arm i wasnt sure so i just did 3 sets on barbell curls on just 15kg. Thought a little light movement may actually improve the situation.

Seemed fine in the sense that i left feeling no worse then before i arrived.

Had a mega sleep today, first real good sleep ive had since well i dont know when a long time ago. slept a solid 9 hours +

Its legs tomorrow, then off day wednesday. really not sure about shoulders or back. we will see.


----------



## Tommy10

weybridge...very posh...been there...its nice.....been to guilford loads of times too....i though you were in birmingham?


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> weybridge...very posh...been there...its nice.....been to guilford loads of times too....i though you were in birmingham?


went there to visit cheese and pete (and ian but didnt)


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> went there to visit cheese and pete (and ian but didnt)


ahhh i see...so ur really a surrey boy....

nice neck of the woods d


----------



## BigDom86

150kg x8 is taking it easy? :/


----------



## Dsahna

Thats a fcuking solid session bigman,like dom said,how the fcuk is 150k taking it easy:lol:


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> 150kg x8 is taking it easy? :/





Dsahna said:


> Thats a fcuking solid session bigman,like dom said,how the fcuk is 150k taking it easy:lol:


it was 3 x 150 followed by drop sets of 8 x 100 and then 15 x 60


----------



## d4ead

sweet muscle works is now on twitter and facebook.

facebook

http://twitter.com/Muscle_Works


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> sweet muscle works is now on twitter and facebook.
> 
> facebook
> 
> http://twitter.com/Muscle_Works


I did a long post in muscle works yesterday but couldnt post it as it doesnt work properly on my computer at work and I dont know why, its reasonably up to date running windows 98 but loads of your site doesnt appear, it works on my apple at home so I'l give it another go there


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I did a long post in muscle works yesterday but couldnt post it as it doesnt work properly on my computer at work and I dont know why, its reasonably up to date running windows 98 but loads of your site doesnt appear, it works on my apple at home so I'l give it another go there


ive done a profie, blogg,avi.....and posted on sperm......alhough i think its only howie that reads it....


----------



## Cheese

I read some of it today pel

I signed in and made a few posts but i'm not sure if my posts need verifying by a mod?

I also started a new topic... just me saying hello but not sure if it worked.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> I read some of it today pel
> 
> I signed in and made a few posts but i'm not sure if my posts need verifying by a mod?
> 
> I also started a new topic... just me saying hello but not sure if it worked.


i that that problem yesteday, post approval, but howie fixed it:thumbup1:

will check your post out- u ok cheesywonder:lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

If it doesn't get fixed soon i'll lose interest! hint hint!

Dead you should get this sorted fast, if i didn't know you, you wouldn't see me there again. God knows how many others have given up.

Edit - by the way pel, yeah i'm fine mate, just looking forward to the long weekend. How about you. (reply to that on the other forum to see if i get it haha)


----------



## d4ead

Thanks guys...

Please be patiant with the site, as we don't get much traffic its har to iron out little faults after updateing stuff.

I'm sure howieis already working on fixing any isues.

Right training

Squat

Warm up

8 x 130

6 x 150

6 x 170 (is this a pb?? I think so)

15 x 100

8.5 x 100

Leg extension

Full stack x 3 sets 12

Curls

Low weight

3 sets 12.

Calf raises

Full stack 3 sets of 15 (190kg)

This that's a pb as well

Went home not too displeased


----------



## vsideboy

not bad mate, not bad at all.

And thanks for the late night wakeup message the other night/morning yawn.

sounds like the sites a big pile of poo so I'll wait until Mr Cheesy is happy with it before attempting to try it.


----------



## d4ead

sorry vside mate, that was morning break to me rofl, i forget you weirdos sleep at night.

indeed cheese were all awaiting your recommendation please talk to howie with any issues you have so he can fix them for you and everyone else.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah wierdos fancy sleeping on a night time!

what is the world coming to?


----------



## Cheese

I used the site a fair amount yesterday and it worked fine after Howe sorted my profile out, it was a minor issue.. he'd set the system up to request a moderators permission before newbies posts were visible, it's sorted now.

Vside it has my approval so give it a go :thumbup1:

Dead man i think you should frequent it a little more to give us some encouragement


----------



## vsideboy

I will have a look when I can gentlemen.


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> I used the site a fair amount yesterday and it worked fine after Howe sorted my profile out, it was a minor issue.. he'd set the system up to request a moderators permission before newbies posts were visible, it's sorted now.
> 
> Vside it has my approval so give it a go :thumbup1:
> 
> *Dead man i think you should frequent it a little more to give us some encouragement*
> 
> *
> *


X2 mate:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> If it doesn't get fixed soon i'll lose interest! hint hint!
> 
> Dead you should get this sorted fast, if i didn't know you, you wouldn't see me there again. God knows how many others have given up.
> 
> Edit - by the way pel, yeah i'm fine mate, just looking forward to the long weekend. How about you. (reply to that on the other forum to see if i get it haha)





Cheese said:


> I used the site a fair amount yesterday and it worked fine after Howe sorted my profile out, it was a minor issue.. he'd set the system up to request a moderators permission before newbies posts were visible, it's sorted now.
> 
> Vside it has my approval so give it a go :thumbup1:
> 
> Dead man i think you should frequent it a little more to give us some encouragement





Dsahna said:


> X2 mate:thumb:


...has anyone read my blogg??....hint hint......

d4ead.. do u go on it anymore?? 

think you need to get on more to get us bitches aff yer back... :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Looks like a nice board so I signed up


----------



## d4ead

Guys I will internet at home from the 6th at the moment I'm still struggling on my phone. I did however spend a good couple of hours there posting this morning.

I also have a blog there that I update daily.

I think like joshua did here I may abandon the blog system and start a thread there instead, I didn't before as I figured it would just mirror this one where as my blog makes for a good training record.

I really do apreciate the time and effort you guys have put in for me.

And seriously any ideas or opinions are greatly received.


----------



## d4ead

as expected no training today, ill do a light back session tomorrow then rest for the weekend before kiking things up on Monday. i hope...


----------



## vsideboy

you doing free weights or machines mate? Think machines would probably make it easier on your bad arm (although you know that already!)

damn, keep meaning to see if I can get on that other forum at work. Will have a look now.


----------



## steevey

d4dead-just been catching up with your progress...its spot on mate,dont put yourself down all the time your doing great....lifting s coming along fine,diet is very clean and you adding size....stop knocking yourself bud....credit too ya mate,.


----------



## d4ead

thanks steevey nice to see a new face here.

im a great believer in time, this is a slow game were in and i keep going no matter what sooner or later i will get to where i want to.


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> you doing free weights or machines mate? Think machines would probably make it easier on your bad arm (although you know that already!)
> 
> damn, keep meaning to see if I can get on that other forum at work. Will have a look now.


i try to use the machines as little as possible, ironicaly the cable chest flys are really painfull for the arm.

Im a free weight guy i guess.

tonight i intend to start the hghrp6 ****, fingers crossed it will help a lot.


----------



## vsideboy

I know what ya mean mate, but a few weeks of machine use compared to no training has to be better eh?

just thinking if you were doing oh presses then you could use your other arm more than the bad arm on a machine, compared to a bb/db?


----------



## d4ead

ohh yeh mate i know what you mean, its very true. ill see how things are after this weekend...


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> ohh yeh mate i know what you mean, its very true. ill see how things are after this weekend...


dont be too had on yerself pal....enjoy the bh weekend...the gym will be there next week.


----------



## winger

I agree with Pelayo, it's not like you tore two biceps off the bone and need surgery. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

pmsl very true very true indeed. im also not green.

first day of hghrp6 today. should be interesting.


----------



## d4ead

ive not had 1 rep in 4 days, you guys suk


----------



## hackskii

Check your reps... :lol:


----------



## d4ead

god bless you my son

xx

in other news

still taking hghrp6

all seems good. lets hope healing process is under way.

still not trained hence no updates.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> ive not had 1 rep in 4 days, you guys suk


Keep trying bud, but as I only really post in yours and Nicks thread I only tend to rep you two, hence I never actually are allowed to re-rep you haha. You just gonna have to wait a few more weeks til I can rep you again. :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ive not had 1 rep in 4 days, you guys suk


sorry mate I've failed you...again....putting things right even as we speak


----------



## d4ead

well did a few tester curls with just 10kg and my arm seems to be holding up all ok.

to celebrate i stuck 1ml of sust in each bicep.

ready to roll.

blast starts monday  )))))


----------



## Cheese

You mind if i ring you soon mate, i might site my bi's during this course and just want to get some reassurance, ie where to jab and ammounts?


----------



## d4ead

sure np mate you know me pal phone me anytime night or day


----------



## BigDom86

good good. so whats the blast look like buddy?


----------



## d4ead

blast will be

pw

1g sust

500mg deca

pd

50mg oxy

50mg dbol

hghrp6 30iu

slow slin 20iu

fast slin 5iu

and lots of fooooooooooood.


----------



## Cheese

Sounds pretty hardcore mate :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

yeh that food stuff can be dangerouse


----------



## bigbob33

Oxy's and dbol? Crazy times :lol:


----------



## d4ead

well if im being honest i was just going to use oxys but then i found a tub of dbol lingering in the back of a draw so it would be rude just to leave it there.


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds reasonable! I just found a couple of hundred I forgot about  make a change when my tren runs out :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

haha nice


----------



## Cheese

I'm searching my cupboards later... i want to find some gear lying around too!!!


----------



## IanStu

no point in me searching my cupboards, all my gear, pins and crap is in one place...a toy tardis, its only small but luckily its bigger on the inside so it all fits in nicely


----------



## Dsahna

Hope your okay today palthat looks like a great blast ,im not sure about taking the oxy and dbol together though mate,seems iffy to me,id get advice from mars or someone before you go ahead mate,wouldnt want you fcuking yourself up ffs!


----------



## BigDom86

how long are you plannign on runnning the dbol and oxy for? i see no problem, but bp may go up.


----------



## MarcusWright

Why oxy and dbol together you scared of needles


----------



## BigDom86

lol dead scared of needles? the guy enjoys putting greens in himself!


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> lol dead scared of needles? the guy enjoys putting greens in himself!


I stuck a green in by mistake on Monday...realy noticed the difference from the blue...I did a little yelp


----------



## BigDom86

i use orange as im a big fanny


----------



## MarcusWright

and what the benefit bar nacking your liver of running oxy and dbol


----------



## bigbob33

I suppose just because he's got them knocking about


----------



## d4ead

dont really believe it will cause much liver damage over a small period of time.

as to the benefits ive never done it before only ever tried one or the other if i dont feel any benefit of them together ill stop 1. just be interesting to see.

i would do 100 ed of one or the other so its not like im upping the dose anyway.


----------



## d4ead

as far as the needles is concerned the blast tallys in at 67 injections per week.

okok some are only subq so dont really count but i wanted it to sound impressive.

that said j does that a day so.......


----------



## bigbob33

I'd be interested to see if the peptides are a worthwhile addition, I wouldn't touch slin though I get fat too easily!


----------



## Dsahna

Could imagine the gains will be great but as a mate,take it canny


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> as far as the needles is concerned the blast tallys in at 67 injections per week.
> 
> okok some are only subq so dont really count but i wanted it to sound impressive.
> 
> that said j does that a day so.......


67 a week...ffs...you cant be serious...you'll look like a sieve


----------



## BigDom86

how does it work out to 67 a week? lol thats mad. 1 a week is more than enough for me!


----------



## WRT

Jabbing GHRP 3x a day is 21 jabs a week, you taking MT2 dead?


----------



## d4ead

no mt2 yet mate, its in the fridge but i cant afford the sunbeds rofl


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> no mt2 yet mate, its in the fridge but i cant afford the sunbeds *rofl*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

..gets me everytime....


----------



## IanStu

Where the fvck are ya....I'm a bit worried that you did your 67 injections in one sitting and exploded :confused1:


----------



## BillC

LMAO just been catching up, mega pinning is great. You'll be joining me on coronary care mate as my hearts packing in from 14ml a week lol. bottled it and dropped back to 2ml test


----------



## d4ead

sweet.

ok guys first day back training...

chest/bicep

flat

warmup

10 x 100kg

6 x 120kg

6 x 130kg

4 x 140kg + 10 x 100kg

incline

6 x 100kg

6 x 120kg

3 x 130kg + 15 x 60kg

light cable flys 3 sets of 10

barbell curls

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 35kg + 10 x 20kg

few light incline curls with 12.5kg dumbells.

not to bad arm held out ok strength is well down however.

can i ask what is the optimal time before training to take dbol and oxy?


----------



## BigDom86

i heard 2-3 hours on orals scott to get to peak blood levels.


----------



## d4ead

ps

injected sust, deca, yesterday, and popped dbol and oxy at work.

im so impressed with the hghrp6 ive bought another 10 days worth. Man its expensive sh1t.


----------



## d4ead

2 - 3 hours right ohh ill try that tommorow. thanks dom mate

am i still driving us to the expo in may?


----------



## Cheese

Decided what day your going yet mate?


----------



## d4ead

not not yet really need to get it together.. come on people if you were all on facebook i could event invite you ffs.

right cheese what day are you going?

ian

dom

pete

tara

can you all make the same day???


----------



## BigDom86

i need to check when my exam are etc. what date is the expo? how much it costs?


----------



## Cheese

Sunday is better for me cos my mrs *might* be working on the saturday and she wants to come.

I live close though so if everyone prefers the Sat i'm up for that.


----------



## Cheese

22nd / 23rd May

£15 in advance or £20 on the door.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Sunday is better for me cos my mrs *might* be working on the sunday and she wants to come.


hmmmm you tryign tog et rid of her cheese.

and she was hot to,


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> hmmmm you tryign tog et rid of her cheese.
> 
> and she was hot to,


I'm and twat and will edit my previous post. hahaha

edit: done


----------



## d4ead

i miss her she was great i really will have to get up and see you guys again soon.


----------



## IanStu

Have I missed some vital info here....what is the fvckin expo.....I'm assuming expo is short for expodition...so where is the expodition to and will I need sensible shoes?


----------



## d4ead

dude its a huge yearly show at the nec like 10 mins from your house!


----------



## d4ead

jay cutlers supposed to be there


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> dude its a huge yearly show at the nec like 10 mins from your house!


ahhhh right....why have I never heard of it :confused1: .......I realy need to get with the beat.....do I have to buy tickets in advance or can you pay at the door?


----------



## Cheese

http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/2010/

Ian i went last year on the sunday its not a bad day, they have a few pro bodybuilders doing posing routines (Kai Green was there), there was a strongman contest, marius pudzianowski was there doing a seminar (not competing). There was a bench press comp with some top level powerlifters, there was a cage fight/mma section with some fights (i think, i didn't see any fight).

There's loads of stands and some free protein bar samples and things... worth a trip out if you got nothing better to do.

Also it wasn't full of bicep boys as they can't afford the entry fee with the money from their paper round.


----------



## Cheese

Cheese said:


> 22nd / 23rd May
> 
> £15 in advance or £20 on the door.





IanStu said:


> ahhhh right....why have I never heard of it :confused1: .......I realy need to get with the beat.....do I have to buy tickets in advance or can you pay at the door?


----------



## d4ead

cheese dont be mean bless him.

ian dont forget to bring a cardy it gets cold in the evenings... glitter on it is optional


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/2010/
> 
> Ian i went last year on the sunday its not a bad day, they have a few pro bodybuilders doing posing routines (Kai Green was there), there was a strongman contest, marius pudzianowski was there doing a seminar (not competing). There was a bench press comp with some top level powerlifters, there was a cage fight/mma section with some fights (i think, i didn't see any fight).
> 
> There's loads of stands and some free protein bar samples and things... worth a trip out if you got nothing better to do.
> 
> Also it wasn't full of bicep boys as they can't afford the entry fee with the money from their paper round.


Thanks mate...sound OK...theres no time to lose, I better start knitting a new hat imediately as I dont wanna look out of place :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> cheese dont be mean bless him.
> 
> ian dont forget to bring a cardy it gets cold in the evenings... glitter on it is optional


good thinking..better bring a scarf aswell...you cant be too careful :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> good thinking..better bring a scarf aswell...you cant be too careful :thumbup1:


Hey Stu, did you get that cash I sent you for your contest prep?


----------



## Cheese

hackskii said:


> Hey Stu, did you get that cash I sent you for your contest prep?


Did i mention i was going to do a contest in September but can't because i'm too poor 

 - How's Hacks? Long time no speak


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> Hey Stu, did you get that cash I sent you for your contest prep?


LOL...no mate...I'm tearing open my mail now searching for it...I promise you it'll be well spent...first thing I need is a holiday :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

right haks ive changed my mind you can pay for me to come out and stay if you want xx


----------



## d4ead

and cheese raises a good point haks... post here more


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> Did i mention i was going to do a contest in September but can't because i'm too poor
> 
> - How's Hacks? Long time no speak


Oh, another prospect...... :lol:


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> right haks ive changed my mind you can pay for me to come out and stay if you want xx


Well, that sounds like a mighty fine offer to me.

Best one I had all day actually....... :thumb:

Wouldnt it be fun to have so much money you could just toss it around?

Think of all the nice friends you would have? :lol:


----------



## hackskii

One can be poor and still be rich.

In fact I would be willing to bet many rich people are actually poor inside.


----------



## d4ead

well im both poor inside and outside and as such should qualify for extra help.


----------



## d4ead

well arms feeling ok, bit of tennis elbow going on but nothing i cant handle. ive got a leg session tomorrow then off Wednesday then the real testers shoulders and back for thu and fri.

has anyone got a few spare slin pins they can post me medisave have run out, and im going to run out before they get some to me.


----------



## BigDom86

ugm-supplies scott

they post quick, usually next day


----------



## d4ead

or i could just reuse a pin for a week


----------



## BigDom86

if you want to risk an abcess sure. but from ugm-supplies you cna buy as much as you need in singles


----------



## d4ead

anoyingly hed probably charge more for the 30 i want then the 100 i just ordered.


----------



## d4ead

youd think 100 would last ages

but if your waking in

4 insulin jabs a day and

3 hghp6 jabs a day and

2 mt2 jabs a day

they run down quick.

63 jabs a week subq holly mumma.

then you can add the proper fun jabs like the

3 sust jabs a week

and the deca jab and bingo your at the magic 67 rofl.

hmmmm maybe i could add an injectable winny as well......


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> youd think 100 would last ages
> 
> but if your waking in
> 
> 4 insulin jabs a day and
> 
> 3 hghp6 jabs a day and
> 
> 2 mt2 jabs a day
> 
> they run down quick.
> 
> 63 jabs a week subq holly mumma.
> 
> then you can add the proper fun jabs like the
> 
> 3 sust jabs a week
> 
> and the deca jab and bingo your at the magic 67 rofl.
> 
> hmmmm maybe i could add an injectable winny as well......


Where do you find the time to do all those jabs....and dont you forget what you've done and what you've gotta do next...I know I would....and aint you just gonna be one huge lump of scar tissue....and what about pip...dont bare thinking about :confused1:


----------



## vsideboy

alright mate, I hear you've been missing me too. Glad your arms back to normal buddy.


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> Where do you find the time to do all those jabs....and dont you forget what you've done and what you've gotta do next...I know I would....and aint you just gonna be one huge lump of scar tissue....and what about pip...dont bare thinking about :confused1:


You don't get pip or scar tissue from subq shots with insulin pins 

They're my favourite injections no pain what so ever.


----------



## BigDom86

67 is alot lol. i want to give some of this ghrp a go. wish you could like get a pen thing to jab it though


----------



## MarcusWright

think he must be bull ****ting am running

hgh

and slin

and cyp

and still doing half that

what are you running???? to do that quantity of jabs?


----------



## d4ead

get a grip dom mate the tiny slin pins are much the same anyway,


----------



## d4ead

MarcusWright said:


> think he must be bull ****ting am running
> 
> hgh
> 
> and slin
> 
> and cyp
> 
> and still doing half that
> 
> what are you running???? to do that quantity of jabs?





d4ead said:


> 4 x insulin jabs a day ( 1 slow 3 fast ) and
> 
> 3 x hghp6 jabs a day and
> 
> 2 x mt2 jabs a day
> 
> 63 jabs a week subq
> 
> then you can add the proper fun jabs like the
> 
> 3 sust jabs a week (1ml in each bicep and 2ml in 1 leg)
> 
> and the 2ml deca jab and bingo your at the magic 67 rofl.
> 
> hmmmm maybe i could add an injectable winny as well......


----------



## d4ead

well i guess i should have starting point photos again seeing as ive had 3 weeks off.


----------



## Cheese

STOP PRESS!!!!! I can see abbage!

Lookin good bro.


----------



## d4ead

only just cheese mate only just hahahahahaha

im a defo keep the vest on kinda guy rofl.....

was supposed to go swimming today but bottled it cos i look so ****ty.


----------



## d4ead

im waiting for marcus to tell me how much better i should look for the amount of shit im injecting ahahahahaha


----------



## Cheese

1960's vintage swimsuit is what you need mate.

Turn that frown upside down hahaha


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> im waiting for marcus to tell me how much better i should look for the amount of shit im injecting ahahahahaha


He won't bother.

You get my tx bro? not sure if i sent it to the right mobile... not sure which one you use now? haha


----------



## MarcusWright

aint my place to judge how u look

just find that amount excessive, and i personally wouldnt have the time to do that many


----------



## Cheese

MarcusWright said:


> aint my place to judge how u look
> 
> just find that amount excessive, and i personally wouldnt have the time to do that many


It is excessive but they don't call him dead for nothing, haha.


----------



## Dsahna

Dead,your chest is too big mate!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> He won't bother.
> 
> You get my tx bro? not sure if i sent it to the right mobile... not sure which one you use now? haha


i replied didnt i???????????



MarcusWright said:


> aint my place to judge how u look
> 
> just find that amount excessive, and i personally wouldnt have the time to do that many


its ok made i was only joking anyway,

and your right it is a stupid amount of jabs.

To be honest i doubt ill do that many for long, mt2 cuts down to 1 a week after the first week. if i start to put to much flab on ill have to stop the fast slin. those 2 thngs are 28 jabs less a week.

that said josh was doing 60ish a day at 1 point so im still small fry compared to him.


----------



## dannyboy01

didnt realise you had a journal going scott. keep up the good work mate


----------



## MarcusWright

so are you running hgh


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Dead,your chest is too big mate!! :lol: :lol:


wish it was good budy.

4 years in, i think im behind where i should be to be honest

(i guess its only 1.5 years of trying to build muscle though)


----------



## d4ead

dannyboy01 said:


> didnt realise you had a journal going scott. keep up the good work mate


hey mate, yeh more of a playground to be honest then a serious training journal. We just hang and chat bollox all day. Besides im a rep whore and its the best way to keep um coming in.



MarcusWright said:


> so are you running hgh


no mate just the rp6.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> i replied didnt i???????????


Its came through now... the signals crap around here, sometimes i don't get msgs until i'm on my way home my ex used to go mad at me :cursing:

When you say one month supply how man iu are we talking?

Also Rp6 is used to increase you natural production is that correct?

Have you read this thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


----------



## d4ead

Green tops HGH 80i.u. box

Getropin HGH 100i.u. box

yeh interesting thread.

wish i could afford the stuff. i really do. that said i wish i could afford everything else i do as well


----------



## Dsahna

I hold the record for most jabs!

1


----------



## dannyboy01

well you know my situation scott. maybe once i'm back on a cycle i'll start a journal too. until then i might just send you a load of abuse on here!!!!! lol


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> I hold the record for most jabs!
> 
> 1


LMAO, can't rep you again yet mate.


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> I hold the record for most jabs!
> 
> 1


way to go you monster



dannyboy01 said:


> well you know my situation scott. maybe once i'm back on a cycle i'll start a journal too. until then i might just send you a load of abuse on here!!!!! lol


indeed hang out bro, its a real nice bunch of regulars in here. feel free to spam your heart out everyone else does.



Cheese said:


> Its came through now... the signals crap around here, sometimes i don't get msgs until i'm on my way home my ex used to go mad at me :cursing:
> 
> When you say one month supply how man iu are we talking?
> 
> Also Rp6 is used to increase you natural production is that correct?
> 
> Have you read this thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html


thats actually a really good thread cheese me old pal thanks.

everyone say hi to dannyboy hes a mate of mine from the gym. hes bigger then me so be nice to him....

this is getting confusing so

(user name - name - nickname)

dan - dan - v0.5

dshana - dan - dan

vside - dan - vside

dannyboy - dan - danny

my poor head why cant you people have different names


----------



## Dsahna

Pleased to meet you danny:thumb:your a big fùcker eh,good stuff mate!!!


----------



## Cheese

He is a big fvcker isn't he!!

Come on then, how big are the pythons?


----------



## BigDom86

i like dannyboy, im pretty sure ive seen him post over on ugm about the naughty lab lol


----------



## d4ead

ok guys have a great 1 im out for a bit food gym then kids.......

you know what i love you guys xx

pmsl

ps

im taking donations for a hgh cycle,,,,.......


----------



## Cheese

I like dannyboys style 2 friends already one of them is drop dead gorgeous, intelligent, witty and the other ones dead.

Edit - I like dannyboys style 2 friends already one of them is drop dead gorgeous, intelligent, witty and the other ones Jojo.

just seen the above post and felt guilty  :lol:


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> i like dannyboy, im pretty sure ive seen him post over on ugm about the naughty lab lol


yup



Cheese said:


> He is a big fvcker isn't he!!
> 
> Come on then, how big are the pythons?


i said he was bigger then me not big. baring in mind im tiny and bigdom would fit me in his left quad........


----------



## d4ead

ohh i still cant rep today... ill repyou all later..

but dont let that fact stop you from spreading the love in my direction!!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy01

thanks fella's, i feel like 1 of the gang now. i know d4ead locally, he's a good bloke. as you may know i've been "clean" of aas use now for around 2 years. still weighing a respectable 16st and in ok condition. hopefully if everything turns out well i'll be looking at starting a cycle in the next couple of months, so fingers crossed. sorry for the hyjack scott


----------



## Cheese

Don't worry about hijacking in here mate, he loves it.

I do it all the time 

Anyone going to the Midlands Nabba? It's literally 2 miles from my house and i have 2 friends competing.


----------



## dannyboy01

not me, might go tp paul smiths show at the weekend. working at the FIBO in germany if anyone's going. might work the bodypower expo too, but havent made up my mind yet


----------



## Cheese

What do you mean by "work the bodypower expo"? I think a few here are going to that, myself included.


----------



## dannyboy01

working on the cytosport stand. cytosport make the monster/muscle milk range of products.


----------



## Cheese

I've not tried that, my training partner loves/swears by it.

Seen as we're best mates now do you get free tickets to the expo 

:lol:


----------



## dannyboy01

ha ha not sure i'm going to the expo myself buddy. good try though


----------



## d4ead

and some free muscle milk


----------



## dannyboy01

sure i can sort you some free muscle milk bud


----------



## d4ead

sweet thanks boss.... ill take anything thats free, im a whore like that.. and ive never tried muscle milk.

right training

squat

warm up

8 x 130kg

6 x 150kg

4 x 170kg

3 x 180kg + 9 x 100kg (pb)

zerchers

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

extentions

full stack 3 sets of 8 - 12

curls

light weight 3 sets

calf raises

12 x 184kg

10 x 184kg

10 x 184kg (pb)

not to bad, couldn't walk up the stairs on the flat ohh why did i choose a top floor place.


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> I've not tried that, my training partner loves/swears by it.
> 
> Seen as we're best mates now do you get free tickets to the expo
> 
> :lol:


haha reps buddy, best mates after about 3 messages. sweet!

nice one on the PB's scott, wrecks my shoulders and back doing stupid heavy calf raises, why I do them single legged so can make the weight lighter.


----------



## Dsahna

Back into pb territory bigman! :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Went spinning again last night :no:


----------



## Dsahna

Spinning mate?


----------



## Cheese

Don't you know what spinning is?

I suppose you wouldn't as you don't train at a gym. Basically its a class at the gym where you use special exercise bikes. 45 minute class adjusting the resistance as you go "up hill" and "down hill", you also do sprints and things its hardcore! Literally bale out the sweat. Your legs burn like a bitch too.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Went spinning again last night :no:


Gay


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> Gay


8lbs up in 7 days :tongue:

I blame it all on the spinning :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> 8lbs up in 7 days :tongue:
> 
> I blame it all on the spinning :lol:


Bastard :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: ...kick a man when he's down why dont ya :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese im getting jelous here mate:mad:

:lol:


----------



## Cheese

Don't you start Mr 2 stone in a month!


----------



## Dsahna

You must feel bigger mate


----------



## d4ead

ok spinning is gay...

ian your not down, you doing damn good, just up the dose..

dan you make everyone jealous.

and wtf does jay care, the guy looks like a movie star ffs the rest of us ugly ****s are trying to take the attention away from our faces.


----------



## hackskii

Cheese said:


> Don't you know what spinning is?
> 
> I suppose you wouldn't as you don't train at a gym. Basically its a class at the gym where you use special exercise bikes. 45 minute class adjusting the resistance as you go "up hill" and "down hill", you also do sprints and things its hardcore! Literally bale out the sweat. Your legs burn like a bitch too.


Those classes are hard, and the amount of calories burned is just crazy.

I think the classes were an hour here and some said they burned 600 to 1200 calories in a single spinning class.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> ok spinning is gay...
> 
> *ian your not down, you doing damn good, just up the dose..*
> 
> dan you make everyone jealous.
> 
> and wtf does jay care, the guy looks like a movie star ffs the rest of us ugly ****s are trying to take the attention away from our faces.


wonder were you get this idea from?....... but yes it is the answer to all probs ok


----------



## d4ead

hey boss i learned from the best.


----------



## d4ead

shoulders in the morning. fingers crossed. i know ill be fine for the presses its the raises i'm worried about.


----------



## d4ead

ps time to stick another 1ml of sust in each bicep least its easy now i just aim for the bruise from last time.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> shoulders in the morning. fingers crossed. i know ill be fine for the presses its the raises i'm worried about.


As long as you can press youll grow mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

fingers crossed bud.

i honestly dont feel like ive grown in a year. least not in weight or inches.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> fingers crossed bud.
> 
> i honestly dont feel like ive grown in a year. least not in weight or inches.


You have had a rough year mate,i would'nt of coped as well as you have mate,seriously!


----------



## d4ead

ill have to ring you sometime mate and have a chat and catch up a little...


----------



## Dsahna

That would be great bigman!anytime!


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> ps time to stick another 1ml of sust in each bicep least its easy now i just aim for the bruise from last time.


lol


----------



## d4ead

At least 1 person likes my humor

Where the hell is wingman and haks... there letting the team down.


----------



## d4ead

press

10 x 100

8 x 120

6 x 134

6 x 134

front raises

1 x 12.5kg

felt forearm go again

swore a lot

cable presses

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

*weight is per hand and not accurate

reverse flys

3 sets light weigt as pulled forearm a little

tricep pushdowns (done the wrong way according to gym know it all)

3 sets full stack

****ed off not only do i feel ill and fluey, ive fuked my forearm again and had a know it all **** who was old and out of shape tell me i was doing an exercise wrong.


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> ****ed off not only do i feel ill and fluey, ive fuked my forearm again and had a know it all **** who was old and out of shape tell me i was doing an exercise wrong.


And were you? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

we have a gym know it all at my place....he has small man syndrome and needs to constantly tell people where they are going wrong....thing is he seems to be completely devoid of any discernable muscle...he kindly told me on Monday that my shoulders are out of proportion to my arms....nice of him to take an interest I [email protected] :cursing:


----------



## MarcusWright

so have you had a bad forearm injury in past dead

just no offence i cant be assed to read through 200odd pages of journal


----------



## dannyboy01

how's the forearm holding uptoday scott?


----------



## hackskii

Hey Dead, got my mind on other things at the moment.

It looks like we are going to go on Strike at my work.

I am under a bit of pressure at the moment, plus I am forcing my older brother to sell Moms house as this should have been done over 3 years ago and I wont play his games any more.

Sorry, alot of stuff on my mind drive by>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Still love you bro.


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> And were you? :lol:


to be fare i use terrible form on every exercise. i utilise a lot of part reps etc and if someone watched with out realising i had just finished 4 sets thed assume i was hopeless. That said it always makes me think jesus when i funny little guy trys to tell the big guy where hes going wrong.

Number 1 gym rule is never offer advice to a guy that bigger then you, unless asked.



MarcusWright said:


> so have you had a bad forearm injury in past dead
> 
> just no offence i cant be assed to read through 200odd pages of journal


i fuked it about a month ago mate, thought it was ok but alas t wasnt.



dannyboy01 said:


> how's the forearm holding uptoday scott?


back to being unable to hold a cup of tea in my left had at the moment.



hackskii said:


> Hey Dead, got my mind on other things at the moment.
> 
> It looks like we are going to go on Strike at my work.
> 
> I am under a bit of pressure at the moment, plus I am forcing my older brother to sell Moms house as this should have been done over 3 years ago and I wont play his games any more.
> 
> Sorry, alot of stuff on my mind drive by>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Still love you bro.


aww haks its ok pal. ill catch ya soon and you can tell me all about it and get your problems off your mind. xxxxxx

god you listen to me winging enough it will be nice to return the favour.


----------



## MarcusWright

is funnier when someone tells your doing an exercise wrong

then they proceed to do the exercise and make an ass of it

had a guy telling me other day squats were better for quad development than leg press,i was like okay mate. Then he started squating!

Guesses on a post card how deep he was squatting????

Any guesses lads??????


----------



## d4ead

probably about as low as i go 1 foot above paralel pmsl

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## d4ead

im bored and falling behind on reps so figure a bit of photo whoring wont go amiss.


----------



## hackskii

Good lucking guy.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> im bored and falling behind on reps so figure a bit of photo whoring wont go amiss.


that your little girl buddy? if not gotta be your little sis as she looks loads like you!

poor kid lol


----------



## d4ead

thanks guys, yeh both my girls (i hope)


----------



## Dsahna

Come on mate,they are the spit of you ffs!


----------



## WRT

Fvcking hell, you're so pessimistic:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuking right,just wait till i see the cnut!


----------



## dannyboy01

you fcuking love a photo scott....lol


----------



## big_jim_87

tbf they both could be mine as i have boned his ex loads over the past few years lol

(messin)


----------



## WRT

big_jim_87 said:


> tbf they both could be mine as i have boned his ex loads over the past few years lol
> 
> (messin)


I would.


----------



## d4ead

haha most guys have......

down to business and its not good

deads

warm up

5 x 100

5 x 140

5 x 160

1 x 170 arm hurt

barbell rowns

abandoned afer i rep arm hurt

machine rows

8 x 134

8 x 134

8 x 134

*machines max

machine pull downs

8 x 87

8 x 100

6 x 120

*odd machine really fet it though

fuked off home.

still feel the man flu and ****ed off with arm.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> haha most guys have......
> 
> down to business and its not good
> 
> deads
> 
> warm up
> 
> 5 x 100
> 
> 5 x 140
> 
> 5 x 160
> 
> 1 x 170 arm hurt
> 
> barbell rowns
> 
> abandoned afer i rep arm hurt
> 
> machine rows
> 
> 8 x 134
> 
> 8 x 134
> 
> 8 x 134
> 
> *machines max
> 
> machine pull downs
> 
> 8 x 87
> 
> 8 x 100
> 
> 6 x 120
> 
> *odd machine really fet it though
> 
> fuked off home.
> 
> still feel the man flu and ****ed off with arm.


try the revers grip? its all i can do for rows atm i do my rows 1st then deads as deads put more on the lower back but in a stronger position id rather fail on deads because of my lower back then rowes on my lower back....


----------



## winger

Damn, but one has to ask, the sympathy thing worked for JW007, what you need is a one up on his green ass. :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Damn, but one has to ask, the sympathy thing worked for JW007, what you need is a one up on his green ass. :beer:


what? ehy does he want one up joe's ass?..... poof!


----------



## hackskii

Hey bro, gotta exercise that injury, but not the way you think.

Do swirling exercises in a pool, both clock wise and counter clockwise.

12 weeks for healing lad.

If you hurt it add another 12 weeks.

Do some gripping stuff, again get more blood in the effected area.

once you get more range (stretching), then get more blood flow.

Once you get that low weights in the gym.

Do nothing that aggrivates your condition.

Doing so (aggrivate) add another 12 weeks to the healing plan.

Mate, you gotta get smart.

Or I am gonna slap you.

Think man, muscle gains are slow, recovery from injury are even slower.

If you think you can hammer and work through your injury you will end up like you just did.

Think..............

Listen............

Rehab is first, muscle gains are second.

Focus on legs for instance.

or neck, or just doing high volume where it does not effect recovery.

Do nothing that aggrivates your injury, if you do that then add 12 weeks...........


----------



## winger

Well I did pull a groin in the past and it took almost 2 years to heal. Should I have stretched the groin more? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

will follow advice and hopefuly heal soon...

thanks for help bigjim,wings, haks


----------



## hackskii

No problems man, I would not do anything what so ever that aggrivates that.

Check out one of these so you can develop your wrist and not have any jerky movements.

http://www.dynaflexpro.com/store.php?crn=208&rn=412&action=show_detail

Video of one here.


----------



## d4ead

well taking some much needed rest and relaxation.

still have man flu but im ok.

I had my youngest this afternoon so i put her to work and she fitted my new exhaust to the car so it no longer sounds like a tank storming up the road. its all ok.

taken her to a party and headed home probably to bed.


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha awesome mate,smart daughter


----------



## Tommy10

.....Green eyes drive bye.......

:2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## hackskii

Pelayo said:


> .....Green eyes drive bye.......
> 
> :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana:


I would. :whistling: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

hackskii said:


> I would. :whistling: :lol: :thumb:


shhhhhhhh:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Pel knows i would,dont you pel


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Pel knows i would,dont you pel


...will see ya when i get back from california.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> I would. :whistling: :lol: :thumb:


oi hands off hes mine!


----------



## d4ead

ps no training this week again wtf not great on a blast, but ill get down and do some this afternoon.

arms still fecked but im doing what i can for it.


----------



## WRT

Whats up with your arm exactly mate?


----------



## jamie seagia

yes dead what's up?


----------



## d4ead

tendon damage, pain is just below the elbow in my left arm. It hurts especially on raises or other moves that require grip. However seems to hold up fine on pushing movements.

your looking good jamie welcome back mate. remember to rep ;P


----------



## bigbob33

Hello mate hope your arms on the mend!


----------



## d4ead

feels ok at the moment im going to start again next week but avoid all the motions i know cause it stress. think ill be mostly ok except on the shoulder workout. As all i can do for shoulders will be the presses.

i hope thats enougth to let it heal as i really cant stay out of the gym any longer im getting fat(er)


----------



## MarcusWright

so what are you doing/taking to help arm injury???


----------



## d4ead

massage daily

light grip work (carrying a squash ball)

and restarted hghrp6

just that and time pal.


----------



## MarcusWright

you taking any overcounter stuff for the injury


----------



## d4ead

new haircut to make me feel leaner....

oh yeh and boom


----------



## Dsahna

Impressive guns mate:thumb:and looking smooth as fcuk


----------



## d4ead

no marcus mate nothing over the counter.. can you sudgest something??

thanks dan mate rofl

*if only the real reason for the haircut wasnt to hide the fact im balding and going grey, and the reason for the sunglases i cant see with out um (perscription).


----------



## hackskii

Dsahna said:


> Impressive guns mate:thumb:and looking smooth as fcuk


Wow, what a lovely compliment. :lol:

You have such a way with words.


----------



## bigbob33

Love the barnet mate! :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Balding, going grey, blind.

Lord why do I still find you attractive? :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Cos hes smooth as the softest silk!


----------



## d4ead

hahahahahha

i think you boys are hot too xx


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> Balding, going grey, blind.
> 
> Lord why do I still find you attractive? :lol:


Because he still has a pulse. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy i know how you feel im back in the gym maybe next week and it is my blast also lol i am weighting for the ghrp to become back in stock as i think my tendon could do with it....

iv threw in som deca to help with tendon as it helps with white tissue repair... i think so any way its been such a long time since i looked in to a gear profile as i yend to know what they do by now any way lol

i am also getting sture crazy!


----------



## d4ead

Dito good buddy hghrp6 and deca and very crossed fingers.

Ill just do my best not to make things worse.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate I seem to remember a study on here that said either winny or clen helps with tendon and connective tissue repair, but being a bit of a tard I can't remember which it was!


----------



## d4ead

hey ill use any excuse to pop some winny rofl


----------



## BigDom86

looking good buddy


----------



## MarcusWright

wont that help with the injury mate ie that your taking hghrp6??

i know if you were running hgh it would aint sure on this though


----------



## d4ead

Yeh the main reason for my hghrp6 use for for it to aid with my arms recovery.

I think I'm just inpatiant to be fair.


----------



## d4ead

Had a bad day got a phone call at 6 telling me my dad had been taken to hospital so I had to have my girls all day. Because of this in went to my gym wich was packed and full of ****s. Could not get near a bench at all.

Training

Machine flys

Warm up

Full stack x 8

Full stack x 8

Full stack x 6

Machine press

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 8

Got bench

Flat

100 x 12

120 x 6

100 x 8 + 80 x 12

Incline

80 x 12

100 x 8

120 x 4

Decline machine

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 15

Full stack x 8

Dumbell curls

Worked up in sets of 12 from 10kg to 20kg.

*arm felt ok until the 20kg curls not to bad.

I had to dash to get kids.

All in all it was a naff work out but better then missing it all together.

Only got 1.5hrs sleep so not sure if ill go to gym after work or not.


----------



## d4ead

Looking flat and week.


----------



## d4ead

Had a nice day with my I'll holly though.


----------



## d4ead

Fat flat and week


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Fat flat and week


Well you still look better than me so good job on the pics. 

I hope your Dad is ok Scott!


----------



## d4ead

Yeh winger mate scared me half to death but turned out to not be much. He's home and rcovering already.

And thanks for the kind words... blast will be kicking in now so things should look up and as long as I'm carefull with arm I should be mostly ok.

Love you guys


----------



## winger

Well I love you too big homie!


----------



## d4ead

Thanks boss


----------



## bigbob33

Glad to hear it's nothing serious with your old man, looks like you still had a good session down the gym


----------



## Dsahna

Yes bigman,glad its nothing serious!!

And 120x6 aint weak mate,eppecially after doing so many with 100,is there a reason for doing so much?


----------



## IanStu

hope your dad is OK mate and recovers soon and you look pretty good in the pics to me but I know we are our own worse critics.


----------



## vsideboy

alright young man, hows it going pal. That arm better yet?

(p.s. I.m a few pages behind the times and don't have the time to catch up on the gossip)


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Yes bigman,glad its nothing serious!!
> 
> And 120x6 aint weak mate,eppecially after doing so many with 100,is there a reason for doing so much?


only that i couldnt up the weight so i upped the reps instead.


----------



## SALKev

Hope your dad's recovering well and all is getting better with you buddy, havn't forgotten you


----------



## dannyboy01

scotty, i'm back mate. go you a t'shirt and shaker lol. call me when you get the chance.


----------



## winger

Dannyboy01, that is one gigantic arm you are showing off you bastard!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boss


----------



## vsideboy

morning,

winger your ar*e keeps getting better and better everytime I see it. Guess all the exercise is paying off. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Best ass on ukm! :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> hope your dad is OK mate and recovers soon and you look pretty good in the pics to me but I know we are our own worse critics.





SALKev said:


> Hope your dad's recovering well and all is getting better with you buddy, havn't forgotten you


thanks a lot guys xx



dannyboy01 said:


> scotty, i'm back mate. go you a t'shirt and shaker lol. call me when you get the chance.


awesome thanks mate, need to come see you anyway. Ill give you a buzz today at some point.



winger said:


> Dannyboy01, that is one gigantic arm you are showing off you bastard!


yes he really shouldnt be whoreing in my thread hahahahaha :ban:


----------



## d4ead

legs

squat

warmup

130kg x 8

150kg x 8

170kg x 6

180kg x 4

extensions and calf raises

3 sets of 12 full stacks

curls

3 sets

34kg x 12

was ok considering i had time off and it had been a while i managed to not go backwards so all ok. 190 next week.


----------



## d4ead

shoulders

seated dumbell presses

warmup

25kg x 12

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

35kg x 6

37.5kg x 1 fail

*arm gave way

cable machine presses

just light weight super slow to get some pump

rope pull downs

3 sets

final set had multiple drop sets

without being able to grip or raise not a lot else i could think of doing for shoulders so left it there.

not sure how ill do on back tomorrow either......

ps got 1ml of sust in each bicep yesterday no real reason just for a laugh


----------



## d4ead

forgot to mention had really good pump today no idea why


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> forgot to mention had really good pump today no idea why


Good for yoo pal


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Morning boss





vsideboy said:


> morning,
> 
> winger your ar*e keeps getting better and better everytime I see it. Guess all the exercise is paying off. :thumb:





Dsahna said:


> Best ass on ukm! :thumbup1:


morning boys, and dsahna i hope you excluding mine from that.....


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> morning boys, and dsahna i hope you excluding mine from that.....


erm...mines is da best innit... :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

pel one day if you get me very drunk, and i mean very drunk (read unconscious) you may get to feel mine.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> pel one day if you get me very drunk, and i mean very drunk (read unconscious) you may get to feel mine.


my life would be complete:bounce:


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> pel one day if you get me very drunk, and i mean very drunk (read unconscious) you may get to feel mine.


I wouldn't have thought it would take much to let him do that mate.


----------



## d4ead

awesome ill book you too a room xx


----------



## d4ead

yet more issues for me.

i really wonder sometimes

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/96935-abscess-bruise.html

even if it is just a bad bruise will prbably still effect my training. Also until i know im a bit nervouse about taking my next injection.

didnt train on friday because of both my arm and my leg.

My arm feels a lot better at the mo and i can at least live life normaly even if im not able to train fully on it yet.


----------



## Dsahna

Good news on your arm mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

yeh thanks dan it is a lot lot better, i can do things like carry the shopping bag at least. Wouldnt want to strain it yet but hey im getting there.


----------



## MarcusWright

good to hear arm on mend


----------



## d4ead

thanks marcus...


----------



## Tommy10

hey buddy...hows ur weekend going?


----------



## d4ead

read up my green eyed friend not been the best to be honest.


----------



## d4ead

At work getting very tired and legs hurting a lot....


----------



## Dsahna

Any sign on improvement bigman?


----------



## WRT

I don't drink shandy:wink:


----------



## d4ead

To be honest I thought it was a lot better today, but here at work I'm in a lot of pain. Probably just the prolonged pressure from the chairs. Either way I'm not comfortable yet that's for sure.

Tom mate well you would say that wouldn't you honey


----------



## Dsahna

Do you know what it is yet?


----------



## d4ead

Nope still hoping its just a bad bruise, but not convinced rofl

Just paranoia I'm sure


----------



## Dsahna

I think its going to be okay,im no expert but the way your talking,it doesnt seem to be getting worse,which can only be a good thing mate!


----------



## d4ead

There's a number of reasons I think it should be ok but the old paranoia is working ot.

Gonna have a go at jabbin your fav delts, how much you recon I could jab there the first time. Baring in mind I'm tiny and don't have your size.


----------



## d4ead

Also why the fuk are you awake at like 4.30am


----------



## bigbob33

Morning skip how's the aches and pains today?


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> There's a number of reasons I think it should be ok but the old paranoia is working ot.
> 
> Gonna have a go at jabbin your fav delts, how much you recon I could jab there the first time. Baring in mind I'm tiny and don't have your size.


:lol:couldnt sleep mate!!

I reckon about 2ml per delt mate,i can do 5ml but 2 should be okay for first time


----------



## bigbob33

I need to open up some new sites ready for my shic, any ideas?


----------



## Dsahna

Triceps and delts bob!


----------



## bigbob33

Where in the tri's dan?


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuk knows bob:lol:i think they,along with delts would be a great idea because they are areas you are concentrating on!

Dead would know which part of the tricep to jab though


----------



## d4ead

my fave is defo bicep jabs 

ill go 1ml in delts i think play it safe incase it is the gear that caused my leg issue.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers for popping in my journal Sweet.....kinda makes it less lonely x


----------



## d4ead

always tan hon, wouldn't miss it for the world xx


----------



## BigDom86

some sexy lifting going on in here. i reckon it might be a sterile abcess tbh.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> always tan hon, wouldn't miss it for the world xx


Schweet talker!


----------



## big_jim_87

elo mate just poping in whats goin on fill me in i cba to read more then one post


----------



## d4ead

Jim

Arm hurt from tendon but healing, large painfull lump in leg unknown cause, bad training and **** diet. All backed up with lots of gear... sound familier at all?


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Jim
> 
> Arm hurt from tendon but healing, large painfull lump in leg unknown cause, bad training and **** diet. All backed up with lots of gear... sound familier at all?


no.......


----------



## d4ead

Haha sure sure...


----------



## big_jim_87

lol i think in this game we are both as they say.......... fuked!


----------



## d4ead

Yeh but well get through it pal, up the dose and carry on regardless.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Yeh but well get through it pal, up the dose and carry on regardless.


lol the plan is to plod alond till holl (asking mrs to be my actual mrs lol) will have that week off then when at home ill take another 2weeks off but maybe do just legs but quads and calves one day and hams and calves another in that 2weeks i will be able to afford gh then lol so in it will go and rest and massage


----------



## d4ead

Lovely juvley buddy.

Hope your be healed married and fit to rock n roll


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## M_at

Gah - how did I arrive at work so early?? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Morning bob,

And bless you mat you get to work early and the first thing you think about is me


----------



## vsideboy

Dsahna said:


> Do you know what it is yet?


sweet rolf harris impression there mate! :thumb:

no better yet then scott, I think you're just after some sympathy from us lot.


----------



## Dsahna

haha bugs bunny? Daffy?


----------



## Dsahna

Ps dan,your showing your age remembering that mate:lol:


----------



## d4ead

ok training

ok arm felt good to be honest so mega pleased. legs defo gone down a lot and is a lot better.

training

incline bench

warm up

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 3 + 60 x 12

deline (not done this in months)

130 x 5

140 x 3

120 x 3

100 x 5

flys

light flys just to stretch out

barbell curls

35 x 8

30 x 8

35 x 8 + 10 x 10

that was it good pump in my arms to be honest felt pretty good.


----------



## Dsahna

150x3 on incline mate,you must be chuffed with that,welldone:thumb:

nice to see things finally looking up for you! X


----------



## d4ead

google buzz = [email protected]

google talk = [email protected]

google wave = [email protected]

facebook = www.facebook.com/d4ead

twitter = d4ead

msn = [email protected]

yahoo = d4eadman

add me if you want people


----------



## bigbob33

Serious incline bench mate, I'm jealous...... Glad to see your arms holding up as well


----------



## d4ead

yeh was pleased

im going to try 20 rep squats


----------



## bigbob33

They're no fun at all mate! Good luck though.....


----------



## SALKev

Keep on lifting buddy...carefully!

That's some list of emails and shizz you have there!


----------



## d4ead

thanks mate,

all the better to contact you with my dear.....


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> thanks mate,
> 
> all the better to contact you with my dear.....


69....i like ur choice of numbers


----------



## leafman

d4ead said:


> Jim
> 
> Arm hurt from tendon but healing, large painfull lump in leg unknown cause, bad training and **** diet. All backed up with lots of gear... sound familier at all?


Sounds very familiar to me :whistling: :lol: Ive been all fuked up latly one thing after another injury wise, back on it now tho :thumbup1: Gonna have a lil catch up of journal mate have subscribed (even tho im sure i already did :confused1: ) lol.


----------



## d4ead

np leafy mate, good to see you xx


----------



## d4ead

well bruising on leg has increased significantly. this pic really dont do it justice its much more yellow/red/blue and covers almost the entire upper part of my leg.

Wow how the fuk????


----------



## M_at

That looks like it's around the rear of your right leg - not where you're jabbing surely?


----------



## Dsahna

What have you been upto mate pmsl!


----------



## hackskii

Looks like you had some really rough gay sex:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Big knob to cause that sort of damage mate,how the fcuk am i supposed to satisfy you when you come to visit again!


----------



## M_at

I'll teach you some tricks.


----------



## d4ead

****ing unreal isnt it i mean how can i not notice doing that?????


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> ****ing unreal isnt it i mean how can i not notice doing that?????


drunk? drugged?.....thats a nasty fall/ bump.....?


----------



## hackskii

Pelayo said:


> drunk? drugged?.....thats a nasty fall/ bump.....?


Who me? :confused1: :whistling:

Oh, never mind, this isnt my journal..... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Big knob to cause that sort of damage mate,how the fcuk am i supposed to satisfy you when you come to visit again!


take me instead.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...can it fit in to the size of a rats ear??

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Is that not from a jab? least it dont look absess like :thumbup1: Looks to be too much bruising. Squeezing into tight suspenders :whistling: fuk knows how u cant remember doin that :lol: Been date raped mate  It could be all them 69 contacts u got, thats what u get for meeting strange men :lol: :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> take me instead.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...can it fit in to the size of a rats ear??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Prepare to be ripped apart mr green eyes


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Prepare to be ripped apart mr green eyes


ok.....im ready


----------



## jamie seagia

ready... steady.... go!!


----------



## d4ead

I bet the dvd will be out by summer

Dan, mr green eyes and his chocolate starfish.


----------



## d4ead

> Who me? :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> Oh, never mind, this isnt my journal..... :lol:


Drinking again??


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Drinking again??


That pansy has no self control I tell ya!

I will drink to that! :beer:


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Drinking again??


Yah, you told me to taper. :lol:



winger said:


> That pansy has no self control I tell ya!
> 
> I will drink to that! :beer:


You ***, im gonna cut off your nuts for embarassing me in public more than I already do:cursing:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Yah, you told me to taper. :lol:
> 
> You ***, im gonna cut off your nuts for embarassing me in public more than I already do:cursing:


Well you better bring a big knife because my nuts are the size of golf balls!

I wonder how many people on this thread can say that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Coff marballs maybe small ones.

Yes taper haks meaning cutting down, but then I guess this is day 1. So near normal consumption is aload.

Xx

Winger mate don't you ever sit on your big balls I hated that when I had um.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Winger mate don't you ever sit on your big balls I hated that when I had um.


I actually don't, but when I sleep on my side I have to grab the sack and pull it forward so my massive thighs don't crush the poor things. :innocent:

That was actually true, but just wait till you get to my age, the sack just gets longer...lol


----------



## big_jim_87

allways had small balls never had a big nob and am ginger so can you blame me for wanting to be big?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> allways had small balls never had a big nob and am ginger so can you blame me for wanting to be big?


LOL, that was awesome! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Haha jim mate condolances


----------



## M_at

\ said:


> Well you better bring a big knife because my nuts are the size of golf balls!
> 
> I wonder how many people on this thread can say that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do frequent this journal Winger. Be careful of what you say :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

morning pal...u still balck n blue?...any better?


----------



## vsideboy

morning boys, and can I say what a crazy amount of bo**ox has been spouted on the previous 2 pages. congratulations.


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> google buzz = [email protected]
> 
> google talk = [email protected]
> 
> google wave = [email protected]
> 
> facebook = www.facebook.com/d4ead
> 
> twitter = d4ead
> 
> msn = [email protected]
> 
> yahoo = d4eadman
> 
> add me if you want people


dead i am adding u to my msn thanks mate i nolonger have that number sorry


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> I do frequent this journal Winger. Be careful of what you say :lol:


I was!


----------



## d4ead

ok in short

leg still black and blue and lumpy

training

squat

warm up

100 x 20

100 x 20

100 x 10 + 60 x 10

extensions

3 sets full stack

went home.


----------



## d4ead

started to light might try 120 next week


----------



## hackskii

You incline press more than you squat? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

I tricep kickback more than i squat:clap:


----------



## BigDom86

how is the cycle going so far though?


----------



## big_jim_87

ah nice 20 reps feels good? i only do one set to fail on 20 reps just do what i do start with a plate aside and add one plate or less till you cant or only just hit 20rep

good work mate nice and short JOB DONE!


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> ah nice 20 reps feels good? i only do one set to fail on 20 reps just do what i do start with a plate aside and add one plate or less till you cant or only just hit 20rep
> 
> good work mate nice and short JOB DONE!


Big Jimbo, what do you do 20 reps with in squats?


----------



## d4ead

Haks I squat 180

This was 20 rep **** and I underestimeted myself.

That was the intention jim buddy, ill try 120 next week and see if I can manage that.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Haks I squat 180
> 
> This was 20 rep **** and I underestimeted myself.
> 
> That was the intention jim buddy, ill try 120 next week and see if I can manage that.


I think I love you then you fcuking beast!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate, good effort with the squats!


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> how is the cycle going so far though?


to be honest its a bit of a waist.

training has been so compromised with injury and my diets been pants.

the deca makes my skin mega oily and spoty

the oxys make me a fuking psyko


----------



## vsideboy

whats the deal with the 20 reps then? What bonus does that add compared to doing 8's or 10's?

Sorry for being a noob


----------



## Dsahna

Just prolong the blast mate,if funds allow


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> whats the deal with the 20 reps then? What bonus does that add compared to doing 8's or 10's?
> 
> Sorry for being a noob


no idea, i just saw jim doing it and wanted to fit in



Dsahna said:


> Just prolong the blast mate,if funds allow


ohh man id love to but i think ill swap to tren


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> no idea, i just saw jim doing it and wanted to fit in


as good a reason as any I guess. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

if anyone would like to try google wave and has a google account drop me a pm with your email address and ill nominate you


----------



## Dsahna

Bring on the tren mate


----------



## bigbob33

Can't go wrong with a gram of tren pw


----------



## hackskii

bigbob33 said:


> Can't go wrong with a gram of tren pw


Really? :death: :scared: :surrender: :no:


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> if anyone would like to try google wave and has a google account drop me a pm with your email address and ill nominate you


Have you actually found a use for it yet?


----------



## d4ead

matt is fun a valid use?


----------



## d4ead

was thining maybe switching to

1g sust

1g tren

t4

eph

oxy 50mg

winny 50mg

hahah who knows, ill see what the post man brings me in the next few days.

can i claim 2g is a cruise dose and then start my blast later?


----------



## bigbob33

I don't see why not

Why the t4 not t3 mate?


----------



## Dsahna

2g cruise is borderline,up the dose to 3:thumb:


----------



## MarcusWright

1g sust

1g tren

t4

eph

oxy 50mg

winny 50mg

bit heavy imo i would gain well off two thirds that


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Big Jimbo, what do you do 20 reps with in squats?


140k x 20 i did fst7 on extensions 1st tho my pb with high rep is 180kx19 or 21 cant remember i know it was near 20 but odd number lol about 1/2 the reps prob just short of para tho


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> was thining maybe switching to
> 
> 1g sust
> 
> 1g tren
> 
> t4
> 
> eph
> 
> oxy 50mg
> 
> winny 50mg
> 
> hahah who knows, ill see what the post man brings me in the next few days.
> 
> can i claim 2g is a cruise dose and then start my blast later?


fuk i wish i could do 1g tren lol id kill some one if i was on 1g! 400mg mast e is the most i ever done lol 300 ace.... maybe 400mg ace...


----------



## big_jim_87

MarcusWright said:


> 1g sust
> 
> 1g tren
> 
> t4
> 
> eph
> 
> oxy 50mg
> 
> winny 50mg
> 
> bit heavy imo i would gain well off two thirds that


then do the lot and gain two thirds more!


----------



## d4ead

I need a bird living with me before I do 1g tren as id have to change the bed sheets daily. I sure as hell ain't doing that myself.


----------



## MarcusWright

just my opinion i would gain well off two thirds that


----------



## d4ead

I think most people would marcus.


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> matt is fun a valid use?


Yes - I thought that was what they created buzz for though.


----------



## d4ead

true mat very true but just cos you find a roler coaster fun dont mean you cant enjoy the waltzer as well.

ok training

deads

warm up

100 x 5 sl

140 x 5 sl

170 x 3

*got told by staff that i was not aload to go any heaver and had to drop weight to 140. somthing about me damaging my back.

140 x 5

140 x 5

3 sets of bor at 100kg

3 sets of pulldowns at 102kg

he might have had a point i have terrible back pump. curse the dbol and oxy i swallowed before i trained. should probably get someone to watch my deads and tell me how to do it right.

feel fine now so it must have just been pump though. although i knew i was over stretching my back.

ps acording to my good friend jim im a miserable ****, i take offence at that. im only miserable most of the time.


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> should probably get someone to watch my deads and tell me how to do it right.


As long as the weight goes up who gives a sh1te:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Tom talks sense mate,and is the staff getting all pussy with health and safety???

Good lifting mate,was your arm okay?


----------



## dannyboy01

holy sh1t scott........1g of tren??!!

you were seen in the gym whilst i was in germany. i was told you were walking round like a man on a serious mission!!!! imagine what 1g of tren will do to you lol


----------



## d4ead

haha yes i was there mate, all be it for just the 1 morning. It was chest day and not one of the damn benches were free.

1g of tren that does sound like fun, ill have to text my man that can


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Tom talks sense mate,and is the staff getting all pussy with health and safety???
> 
> Good lifting mate,was your arm okay?


yeh arm held up well, a little tender on rows, defo the limiting factor on them but fine for the deads.

To be fair to the guy i knew my form was ****. back far to bent, i know i need to keep it straighter. I was using the jones machine as the free weights were in use and it hold it just that little bit to far off the floor. That said i do stiff legged deads until over 140 anyway.

That said i was feeling fine and did 3 reps of the 170 with no problems at all.


----------



## Dsahna

Good stuff bigman:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> I need a bird living with me before I do 1g tren as id have to change the bed sheets daily. I sure as hell ain't doing that myself.


 lol id want my bird to move out if i was on a g tren lol id fuking rape er and sliter throte then 2 mins l8er be like oh **** what have i done!



d4ead said:


> I think most people would marcus.


yes lol but why gain well whn you can gain realy well?



d4ead said:


> true mat very true but just cos you find a roler coaster fun dont mean you cant enjoy the waltzer as well.
> 
> ok training
> 
> deads
> 
> warm up
> 
> 100 x 5 sl
> 
> 140 x 5 sl
> 
> 170 x 3
> 
> *got told by staff that i was not aload to go any heaver and had to drop weight to 140. *somthing about me damaging my back*.
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> 140 x 5
> 
> 3 sets of bor at 100kg
> 
> 3 sets of pulldowns at 102kg
> 
> he might have had a point i have terrible back pump. curse the dbol and oxy i swallowed before i trained. should probably get someone to watch my deads and tell me how to do it right.
> 
> feel fine now so it must have just been pump though. although i knew i was over stretching my back.
> 
> *ps acording to my good friend jim im a miserable c**u**nt, i take offence at that. im only miserable most of the time*.


lol train some were else lol 140k limit lol my gym has a 110k limit ut all the big boys sign a dissclammer (sp)

and the miserable ****, thing was for this-



d4ead said:


> ahh bless you jim so full of the ignorance of youth. once the kids born you will have no time to train and no money for gh. Before you know it your ginger hair will be grey, your solid abbs fat and your first thought every morning will be 'ohh why didnt the grim reaper take me last night... dear god please'


so i stand by whati said ok


----------



## d4ead

ahhh jim all sounds pretty accurate to me.


----------



## d4ead

ps the tren thing thats prety much how i felt about my wife most of the time to be honest.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> ps the tren thing thats prety much how i felt about my wife most of the time to be honest.


lol send er round to me ill rape er slit er throte?


----------



## big_jim_87

maybe not in that order?.......


----------



## BigDom86

up the dose


----------



## d4ead

yeh true rape before and after you kill her jim... wont your girl be jelouse??

indeed dom idea noted


----------



## jamie seagia

mad man keep it up scott


----------



## d4ead

ohhhh i had gifts turn up yesterday.

i love it when new stuff arrives


----------



## Dsahna

The extended blast?


----------



## d4ead

tren 

and a few other bits


----------



## BigDom86

i wana try some oxys


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> i wana try some oxys


Stay off them for a while and give me a chance to catch up ffs


----------



## d4ead

when you coming to see me dom? still coming up to the show with me exams willing?


----------



## BigDom86

i cant come to the show. got a exam on the monday 24 and tuesay 25 :<


----------



## d4ead

ffs what a ****


----------



## BigDom86

lol i know. ill come see you soon though.


----------



## d4ead

youd better kiddo..


----------



## BigDom86

good coz i wana steal some oxys off you


----------



## d4ead

hmmm that would be supplying which is something i would *never* ever do!


----------



## Dsahna

:whistlingroper true that:lol:


----------



## d4ead

latest leg update, this is now after 1 week 4 days of the mystery beginning.


----------



## BigDom86

did a big black guy try to rape you and miss?


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> yeh true rape before and after you kill her jim... wont your girl be jelouse??
> 
> indeed dom idea noted


no if i sleep with a woman that is willing she will cut my tiny nuts off but rape.... well she has a soft spot for rape as thats how we met...


----------



## d4ead

Good to know jimbo x

Can I watch?


----------



## d4ead

training!

140 for flat, decline, and incline. with some massive drop sets for fun

normal light weight flys to stretch and 35kg barbell curls.

not heavy but its my workout.


----------



## d4ead

ohh and arms started hurting again for no apparent reason.


----------



## Cheese

Moaning fvcker 

Thanks for the call last night, good to talk to you as always :thumbup1:

I'm gonna start the Dead Diet soon, 6 mars bars and a curry... get in! haha


----------



## d4ead

haha shush i didnt put that here for a reason hahahahahaha haks will kill me


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Good to know jimbo x
> 
> Can I watch?


would be pointless if you didnt


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> haha shush i didnt put that here for a reason hahahahahaha haks will kill me


sorry to be a nob but you aint cheeting haks.... only your self mate


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> sorry to be a nob but you aint cheeting haks.... only your self mate


like i dont feel bad enough already sniffles

... you mean mean mean man


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> training!
> 
> 140 for flat, decline, and incline. with some massive drop sets for fun
> 
> normal light weight flys to stretch and 35kg barbell curls.
> 
> not heavy but its my workout.


Give me a nice 160 next week bigman:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

yes indeed a bit disapointed


----------



## hackskii

That looks like a horse kicked you.


----------



## vsideboy

Cheese said:


> Moaning fvcker
> 
> Thanks for the call last night, good to talk to you as always :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm gonna start the Dead Diet soon, 6 mars bars and a curry... get in! haha


haha sweet, think thats gonna be my post wedding diet!!


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> was thining maybe switching to
> 
> 1g sust
> 
> 1g tren
> 
> t4
> 
> eph
> 
> oxy 50mg
> 
> winny 50mg
> 
> hahah who knows, ill see what the post man brings me in the next few days.
> 
> can i claim 2g is a cruise dose and then start my blast later?


there are some serious gear abusers in here :laugh:, im not even using half that at the moment.


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> That looks like a horse kicked you.


i must confess that it feels that way too.

xx


----------



## d4ead

Testaholic said:


> there are some serious gear abusers in here :laugh:, im not even using half that at the moment.


dont you mean users.... oh wait... probably not... think abusers is probably more apt.

In my defence i did once take advice from joe.


----------



## d4ead

vsideboy said:


> haha sweet, think thats gonna be my post wedding diet!!


remember this only works when preceded with the jam and cream filled sponge cake as described in my detailed diet log.


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> dont you mean users.... oh wait... probably not... think abusers is probably more apt.
> 
> In my defence i did once take advice from joe.


yeah....i thought as much :lol: :lol:. dont mean to sound like a preacher but a solid diet (cmon you cant argue that one lol) will allow you to use half that amount and gain very well....but its your body, just dont wanna see you with knackered kidneys, two torn biceps...you know where im going with this...:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

haha,

yeh to be honest, i know that my diet is sh1t, and my training is seriously impaired due to injury.

However its all looking better by the day.

I have never done 1g of tren by the way. :whistling: :whistling:

Was only considering it, you know as an option, maybe.........

currently on

1g sust

500mg deca

50mg dbol ed

50mg oxy ed

some slin and hghrp6 on occasion as well.


----------



## d4ead

diet wise i struggled for a while, for some reason im just never hungry and have to force food down witch to be honest p1sses me off.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey you how is your leg doing, have you been to the Docs yet? Oh exam went well  x


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> haha,
> 
> yeh to be honest, i know that my diet is sh1t, and my training is seriously impaired due to injury.
> 
> However its all looking better by the day.
> 
> I have never done 1g of tren by the way. :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Was only considering it, you know as an option, maybe.........
> 
> currently on
> 
> 1g sust
> 
> 500mg deca
> 
> 50mg dbol ed
> 
> 50mg oxy ed
> 
> some slin and hghrp6 on occasion as well.





d4ead said:


> diet wise i struggled for a while, for some reason im just never hungry and have to force food down witch to be honest p1sses me off.


lol, well to be honest mate im sure weve all THOUGHT about doing something like that but in reality most of us dont need to at all. plus whatever anyone says 1000mg tren is gonna leave a mark for sure.

i guess as long as gains are good? should be with all that lol

my advise for the hunger problem...drop the orals and start using ghrp6 regularly..


----------



## d4ead

the pic posted last night covers it babe. ouch in a word hahaha

testaholic see now im sure i could inject something for that too....

if im being honest as my training and diet has slipped ive upped my dose to keep me where i wanna be.


----------



## d4ead

Testaholic said:


> lol, well to be honest mate im sure weve all THOUGHT about doing something like that but in reality most of us dont need to at all. plus whatever anyone says 1000mg tren is gonna leave a mark for sure.
> 
> i guess as long as gains are good? should be with all that lol
> 
> my advise for the hunger problem...drop the orals and start using ghrp6 regularly..


i agree with the oral / hghrp6 thing only funds is an issue there.....

i think its the boost i found when i passed the 1g mark with test, you cant help but wonder if upping the rest would have a similar impact.

That said in all honesty id probably stick to 600 tren as much for financial reason as any.

personal health is not something that has interested me in the last 6 months or so, which is always a concern when you playing this game.


----------



## d4ead

ps gains are excellent considering the food/injury issues......

could same gains be met if i was fit and eating probably with a smaller dose... probably


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> like i dont feel bad enough already sniffles
> 
> ... you mean mean mean man


lol soz buddy just don't do it again unless you can justify it like it was heavy legs day so the extra cals were needed to fuel the work out and aid in recovery&#8230;&#8230;. If you can justify it then no probs lol


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> personal health is not something that has interested me in the last 6 months or so, which is always a concern when you playing this game.


Mate, it is the only thing you got worth anything.


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> i agree with the oral / hghrp6 thing only funds is an issue there.....
> 
> i think its the boost i found when i passed the 1g mark with test, you cant help but wonder if upping the rest would have a similar impact.
> 
> That said in all honesty id probably stick to 600 tren as much for financial reason as any.
> 
> personal health is not something that has interested me in the last 6 months or so, which is always a concern when you playing this game.


exactly my friend, especially when you have little ones to think about 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## d4ead

Jim, noted mate, any further naughtys will be strictly for extra cals only. Diet is vastly improved anyway and will only get better.

Haks, you know me mate, ill survive. Maybe ill treat myself to a blood test to see if I'm killing myself. Any sugestions for a doc in my area??

Testys, I've done a lot worse things to myself then a little to much gear that's for sure.


----------



## hackskii

Damn, we are going on strike tonight.

My strike assignment is Thursday and Friday from 12:00 midnight to 4:00 AM

This blows.


----------



## d4ead

Yup it does mate.

Never mind you r prepared and ready.

Xx


----------



## suliktribal

How's work mate? Nearly finished the shift?

What you training today?

I've not long been up so I haven't had anything to eat but a protein shake!


----------



## d4ead

Well its legs day today and its nearly home time whoop.


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck bigman:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning my friend!


----------



## dannyboy01

with that amount of gear your gonna be rattling round the gym soon scott lol. guess i'm lucky, after cycling on and off for 12 years i can still gain on 500mg of test and 400mg of tren e..........makes me a very cheap date lol.


----------



## d4ead

i was overly tired this morning and knowing i was off wednesday night i decided to work out on the wednesday instead. So my leg workout will happen after work.


----------



## d4ead

yet another random bruise.

yet again no idea at all where this came from


----------



## Dsahna

Something aint right here mate!!!! :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Good luck bigman:thumbup1:


didnt go was too lazy



bigbob33 said:


> Morning my friend!


and a belated good morning to you as well good buddy.



dannyboy01 said:


> with that amount of gear your gonna be rattling round the gym soon scott lol. guess i'm lucky, after cycling on and off for 12 years i can still gain on 500mg of test and 400mg of tren e..........makes me a very cheap date lol.


indeed i could probably grow on a lot less if id just sort my fekin diet out



Dsahna said:


> Something aint right here mate!!!! :confused1:


mildy scary i admit ehh.


----------



## Dsahna

Sure you aint getting rat-àrsed at night and falling all over the fcuking place mate? :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

sure your not getting random bloot clots? :S


----------



## d4ead

reasonably sure rofl

i am at work though sooooo.


----------



## d4ead

i wonder if something im on is thinning my blood, making bruising more likely.

i should really check my blood pressure see if im under 160/100


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i wonder if something im on is thinning my blood, making bruising more likely.
> 
> i should really check my blood pressure see if im under 160/100


go to the docs pal...im sure theres a name for that... :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

I thought gear thinned your blood?


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> I thought gear thinned your blood?


some more then others it would seem as ive never bruised this easy before.

That said if thats all it is why whorry, as soon as i come off it will be recified anyway.


----------



## big_jim_87

you hope lol


----------



## jamie seagia

omg u getting batterd in ur sleep mate


----------



## d4ead

You right jim I do hope, I mean as oposed to the alternative.

Jamie I'm beggining to wonder if the wife is paying someone to sneak in and fuk me up.

I must confess even I'm beggining to consider going to the dr's.


----------



## jamie seagia

go the docs mate it dont look to clever ifu as kus and jessikah said you should also mate

enjoy


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> That said if thats all it is why whorry, as soon as i come off it will be recified anyway.


Like your going to come off...lol :whistling:

Take more Vitamin C and K and maybe back off on the fish oils a bit and also ginkgo biloba, garlic and ginger if your supplementing those.


----------



## d4ead

Ginkgo gave me the ****s bigtime


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate, if I was you I'd go to the docs about the bruising!


----------



## winger

bigbob33 said:


> Morning mate, if I was you I'd go to the docs about the bruising!


Unless he doesn't really care. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

ok

arrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

was roughly the sound i made as my bad knee (yes the one that should have been operated on in January but i didnt go) gave way on my 4th rep at 190 on squats.

Still it was a new pb anyway, just a shame it went that way.

didnt do anything else it all hurt to much just a few light weight things.

Went home to have a warm bath and hope it eases the pain and probably brings out more bruising.

pmsl

this would probably be quicker if i just jumped off the nearest car parks roof.


----------



## d4ead

jamie seagia said:


> go the docs mate it dont look to clever ifu as kus and jessikah said you should also mate
> 
> enjoy


thanks mate will go if its still bad after my little holiday.

oh and my god the fun bags on your girl i could lose myself in them for weeks... yummy, and wow her pussy looks yummy.

*d4 dribbles



winger said:


> Like your going to come off...lol :whistling:
> 
> Take more Vitamin C and K and maybe back off on the fish oils a bit and also ginkgo biloba, garlic and ginger if your supplementing those.


well yeh you never know when im in hospital or something



bigbob33 said:


> Morning mate, if I was you I'd go to the docs about the bruising!


yes yes i know..... but thanks for caring big man xx



winger said:


> Unless he doesn't really care. :whistling:


 :whistling: :cool2: :innocent:


----------



## vsideboy

are these bruises itchy before they come through mate?

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Undiagnosed-Symptoms/Unexplained-Thigh-Bruising/show/202360

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Undiagnosed-Symptoms/Dark-bruising-of-skin-without-being-hit/show/457017

all in all I think a definite trip to the quacks is in order mate.

better safe than sorry bro.


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:



> thanks mate will go if its still bad after my little holiday.
> 
> oh and my god the fun bags on your girl i could lose myself in them for weeks... yummy, and wow her pussy looks yummy.
> 
> *d4 dribbles
> 
> well yeh you never know when im in hospital or something
> 
> yes yes i know..... but thanks for caring big man xx
> 
> :whistling: :cool2: :innocent:


 :innocent: scott lol glad u liked mate waiting for sum of ur missis nowmate :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

will sort um out for you good buddy, sorry i disappeared last night pal, work suddenly got busy and by the time i was freed up i was figuring you were probably asleep.


----------



## dannyboy01

you still popping over scott?


----------



## jamie seagia

a sleep haha with jessikah you must be kidding lol



u see the fliik


----------



## d4ead

dannyboy01 said:


> you still popping over scott?


yup was just about to phone mate on way now.


----------



## jamie seagia

will speak later on msn mate


----------



## d4ead

will do jamie xx


----------



## Dsahna

WHAT A CÙNT!

Thats a great squat too mate,hopefully you have saved your knee from big damage by stopping as soon as it went,that would equate to a big max ffs!!!

Welldone on pb

You are sure in the wars at the minute mate!!


----------



## jamie seagia

yes wel ldone scott


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> WHAT A CÙNT!
> 
> Thats a great squat too mate,hopefully you have saved your knee from big damage by stopping as soon as it went,that would equate to a big max ffs!!!
> 
> Welldone on pb
> 
> You are sure in the wars at the minute mate!!


didnt have much choice as far as stopping was concerned i couldnt stand up hahahaha



jamie seagia said:


> yes wel ldone scott


thanks mate

right anyone who knows me will know thefact it hurts to walk aint going to stop me getting to the gym so....

training

shoulder press (free weight)

warm up

100 x 8

120 x 5

130x 3 + 60 x 6

front raises

did an exersise ive seen others to lifting a 20kg plate and twisting it like a steering wheel. seemed fun.

side raises (machine)

*i really miss this machine from my new gym

full stack for 3 sets of 8

rope pulldowns

i didnt look but did 3 sets of 8 on whatever i could manage

did some pushdowns as well as there was a cute bit of ass on the tread mill and i was enjoying watching.

prety sure 130 is up there with my best lifts on shoulders isnt it?

oh im normaly quite conservative in my gym baggy tshirt or hoody but as i was in hers i wore a vest today. God im horny.


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> didnt have much choice as far as stopping was concerned i couldnt stand up hahahaha
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> *right anyone who knows me will know thefact it hurts to walk aint going to stop me getting to the gym so....*
> 
> training
> 
> shoulder press (free weight)
> 
> warm up
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 130x 3 + 60 x 6
> 
> front raises
> 
> did an exersise ive seen others to lifting a 20kg plate and twisting it like a steering wheel. seemed fun.
> 
> side raises (machine)
> 
> *i really miss this machine from my new gym
> 
> full stack for 3 sets of 8
> 
> rope pulldowns
> 
> i didnt look but did 3 sets of 8 on whatever i could manage
> 
> did some pushdowns as well as there was a cute bit of ass on the tread mill and i was enjoying watching.
> 
> prety sure 130 is up there with my best lifts on shoulders isnt it?
> 
> oh im normaly quite conservative in my gym baggy tshirt or hoody but as i was in hers i wore a vest today. God im horny.


Is that a dig? Lol.

And, you warm up on 100kg shoulder press?!?!


----------



## d4ead

haha no it wasnt a dig good buddy, forgot you used that girly excuse to be honest.

no i dont list my warm ups.

warm up on 60 just 1 set.

ohh and 1 more little update blood pressure currently on 160/100 hr 87


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus christ,my 1rm for military press is 135 and it felt like lifting the world,and you bang out 3x130im extremely jelous,welldone:thumb:

I DEMAND A VID


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> haha no it wasnt a dig good buddy, forgot you used that girly excuse to be honest.
> 
> no i dont list my warm ups.
> 
> warm up on 60 just 1 set.
> 
> ohh and 1 more little update blood pressure currently on 160/100 hr 87


I don't know what my military press would be like. Never done it. I do dumbell press.

Is military good for a different area of the shoulders?


----------



## Dsahna

Military is number fvcking 1 for shoulders mate,its a right cnut to start with but over time i started to love it!


----------



## suliktribal

Dsahna said:


> Military is number fvcking 1 for shoulders mate,its a right cnut to start with but over time i started to love it!


Do you do it in front of head, or behind neck?


----------



## Dsahna

Always front mate,theres afew vids on u-tube,just search for dsahna!


----------



## suliktribal

Dsahna said:


> Always front mate,theres afew vids on u-tube,just search for dsahna!


Right on! Will do.


----------



## d4ead

yes in front.

Mate you cant compare mine to yours if i started chest height like you do id struggle to get 100kg out. I start with my arms straight and lower and only come down as far as my nose (well between nose and mouth) with the bar. Im seated of course so dont get extra momentum though.

Dont worry your still king beast.

ive been thinking a lot about form latley. I mean whats generaly considered good form and have come to the conclusion its bollox.

My form is terrible on every exersise. i dont mean terrible as in no idea. However i do utilise part reps a lot.


----------



## Dsahna

Still warrants a vid mate:thumb:i still couldnt do that with 130,it pìsses all over my 135,huge power


----------



## d4ead

well if i ever get a training partner ill make sure it happens boss dog xx

ps another 2ml jabbed  i love pin days hehe


----------



## jamie seagia

uhum scott pics please lol

how you mate


----------



## M_at

jamie seagia said:


> uhum scott pics please lol
> 
> how you mate


Yeah Scott - Jamie needs something new for his wänk bank. :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Well I can oblige there as I look hawt at the moment. Seems that beer and cake agree with me :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

i think jamie wants pictures of a femail partner rather then my saggy ass. However jamie will have to wait till imhome as i dont have any with me and imnot home till tuesday.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol @ scott and matt actaly my gf wants piks of scotts missis isint that rite mate


----------



## big_jim_87

ok im er now were the fuk are you?!


----------



## jamie seagia

lol


----------



## d4ead

jamie seagia said:


> lol @ scott and matt actaly my gf wants piks of scotts missis isint that rite mate


ahhh paretners cant kill um but you can trade there naked pics



big_jim_87 said:


> ok im er now were the fuk are you?!


i had a night off, and have you been upsetting my mate con again you big bully.


----------



## d4ead

training

ok because of my knee i had to do sl deads al the way today

deads sl

warm up

12 x 110

5 x 140

4 x 160

3 x 170

1 x 180

bor

15 x 70

5 x 110

5 x 110

15 x 70

vgrip pull downs

8 x 80

6 x 86

6 x 94

4 x 100

4 x 107

cable rows

5 sets of 100ish

dips just body weight

3 sets of 12

right off on holiday now next post will be tuesday.

have fun guys

ohh and for gods sake rep me will ya im loseing out here big time.....


----------



## Dsahna

Great sl dead weight mate:thumb:good stuff!


----------



## MarcusWright

Arm all healed up now chief?


----------



## jamie seagia

have a good one mate


----------



## d4ead

> Arm all healed up now chief?


Arm held up great on deads but was the limiting factor on the poor bor, however it didn't hurt anywhere near as much and pain stopped as soon as I stopped the exersise.

Thanks for asking.

Knee is also a lot better.

Lump/bruise is still realy bad and concerning though. However does not cause much disruption anymore. I just have to be careful of direct pressure.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks dan thanks jamie.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> ahhh paretners cant kill um but you can trade there naked pics
> 
> *i had a night off, and have you been upsetting my mate con again you big bully*.


lol was all blone out mate was banter gon wrong



d4ead said:


> training
> 
> ok because of my knee i had to do sl deads al the way today
> 
> deads sl
> 
> warm up
> 
> 12 x 110
> 
> 5 x 140
> 
> *4 x 160*
> 
> *3 x 170*
> 
> *1 x 180*
> 
> bor
> 
> 15 x 70
> 
> 5 x 110
> 
> 5 x 110
> 
> 15 x 70
> 
> vgrip pull downs
> 
> 8 x 80
> 
> 6 x 86
> 
> 6 x 94
> 
> 4 x 100
> 
> 4 x 107
> 
> cable rows
> 
> 5 sets of 100ish
> 
> dips just body weight
> 
> 3 sets of 12
> 
> right off on holiday now next post will be tuesday.
> 
> have fun guys
> 
> ohh and for gods sake rep me will ya im loseing out here big time.....


good weight buddy i only ever do 180k sld...... i do a few more reps but i know its a heavy weight on the hams stiff leged is a cnut!

reps!


----------



## d4ead

Of cource you do more reps jimbo you only have to move it 6 inches off the floor to be standing upright.

Hehe

No I'm pleased that's only 20k of my best regular dead.

And yes my dead lift is ****.


----------



## suliktribal

How you doing, buddy? Any change in your situation at home?


----------



## bigbob33

Are you still going to bodypower mate?


----------



## d4ead

Yes mate on the Sunday xx

See you there???


----------



## jamie seagia

gone to nabba north west


----------



## ryoken

hows things Dead?? see you trainings going well you strong mofo:laugh:

been in a sh1t place for a bit but will be around again for the foreseeable future to comment , take the p1ss ,share the love -- you know the usaull:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Awesome to see you back ryo, we have missed your company xx


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Awesome to see you back ryo, we have missed your company xx


thanks Dead missed getting on here and chatting to you guys too, had some money issues, life issues, got some health issues with infections (chest and arm -- not due to pinning) but im on the mend as is everything else so its all good:beer:

got a full Mot done at the hospital due to chest problems and im all clear so things are looking up:thumbup1:

hows things with you mate?


----------



## d4ead

Read back mate all over complicated.

In short

Home life ****

Arm fuked

Leg fuked

Knee fuked

Diet ****

Training sparodic

Gear too much

Still hitting pb's

Still look awesome

X


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Read back mate all over complicated.
> 
> In short
> 
> Home life ****
> 
> Arm fuked
> 
> Leg fuked
> 
> Knee fuked
> 
> Diet ****
> 
> Training sparodic
> 
> Gear too much
> 
> Still hitting pb's
> 
> Still look awesome
> 
> X


wow sounds like your having a rough time mate but you sound in high spirits wich is the main thing, and the pb's and looking awsome has to be worth alot(would be to me)

my diets sh1t and gear is non existent till next week but hopefully i can get something going even if its just too much gear and some new pbs:beer:


----------



## d4ead

You still drive up the a3 everyday?


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> You still drive up the a3 everyday?


well it all depends what shift im doing as sometimes i do southampton runs wich use the m27/m3/m4/a4, its the portsmouth runs that use the a3 , tend to go through putney alot at the mo too keep expecting to see some one from ukm waving frantically but havent yet lol!

although having to wear a 18 1/2 inch neck work shirt i look more fat then anything so might not get reconised:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Hey least you have work killer.

Got to look at the bright side ehh.

18.5 inch neck ehh whooooop


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Hey least you have work killer.
> 
> Got to look at the bright side ehh.
> 
> 18.5 inch neck ehh whooooop


yeah its ok -- im starting to like the job well not like it but its bearable lol!

18.5 neck is cool its the rest of the shirt looks like a tent lol have to tuck 5 miles of extra fabric into my trousers pmsl


----------



## d4ead

Tuck it down the front so it looks like you have a big package.


----------



## suliktribal

Hey up mate.

I see your training is a bit hit and miss....

I know you probably know this already but, dragging your ass to the gym and getting it on will make you feel better...

Anything resolved with your issues yet?


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Read back mate all over complicated.
> 
> In short
> 
> Home life ****
> 
> Arm fuked
> 
> Leg fuked
> 
> Knee fuked
> 
> Diet ****
> 
> Training sparodic
> 
> Gear too much
> 
> Still hitting pb's
> 
> Still look awesome
> 
> X


so everything as normal in here then...good to know...i dont like change :stuart:


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Tuck it down the front so it looks like you have a big package.


how did you know i have a small package:confused1:


----------



## d4ead

Its just cos the rest of you is so big, makes it look small right?


----------



## big_jim_87

what is this?


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Its just cos the rest of you is so big, makes it look small right?


lmao thats quality im using that excuse from now on reps mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> Its just cos the rest of you is so big, makes it look small right?


That's my excuse


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> Tuck it down the front so it looks like you have a big package.


hmmmmmmm i will have to remember that one

not that i could get a way with it anyway half of the world have seen my manhood


----------



## d4ead

stop braggin jamie rofl


----------



## jamie seagia

no dead imbe truthful haha that video of me and jessikah has also been removed from you tube


----------



## BigDom86

video?


----------



## jamie seagia

yep video DOM its gone now lol


----------



## d4ead

he got naked and porked his girl on a load of films dom......

anyway when you coming over to see me????


----------



## BigDom86

duno maybe sometime next week


----------



## d4ead

pic whore


----------



## d4ead

1 more


----------



## ryoken

pics are looking good mate, although you have most your clothes on -- not saying i want naked pics :lol:

is that your bathroom mate how many cubicles do you need:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> pics are looking good mate, although you have most your clothes on -- not saying i want naked pics :lol:
> 
> is that your bathroom mate how many cubicles do you need:laugh:


random public toilets mate hence the cloths. id feel a bit weird if someone else walked in and found me taking pics of myself naked.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> random public toilets mate hence the cloths. id feel a bit weird if someone else walked in and found me taking pics of myself naked.


pmsl would be funny though:lol:


----------



## d4ead

indeed got caught a few times in the work toilet taking pics like that rofl


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> indeed got caught a few times in the work toilet taking pics like that rofl


pmsl , i got out the shower couple of weeks back and proceded to knock out a few lat spreads int he full length mirror the missis has in the bedroom, was fine till i realised she had taken the net curtian down to wash it, looked out thinking "ha no one saw" then noticed the neihbour mowing the lawn:lol: :lol: :lol:

not sure if he saw me but he hasnt spoken since:lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha dont you just hate that sh1t haha

few avi choices need a change......


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> haha dont you just hate that sh1t haha
> 
> few avi choices need a change......


the one on the right that looks as though theres a long thing sticking out of your crutch:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

haha yeh why i didnt use it, its actualy a hoover hose in the background hahahahahawhat i was doing with said hoover hose will remain a secret.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol sure did haha


----------



## Dsahna

Your still the chest king around these here parts:thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

dsahna you look huge mate

scott thanks for the reps mate


----------



## Dsahna

jamie seagia said:


> dsahna you look huge mate
> 
> scott thanks for the reps mate


 Cheers jamie mate:beer:hows training going pal?


----------



## jamie seagia

going great mate looking a bit bigger imo

just had to come home after being sick i think i may of caught sumin 

went to the nabba n.w and these lads were coffing all the time 

its just hit me that i may have caught sumin hot happy

wanted to train to

well ****ed of every weight felt 10 times heveryer than normal 

trained for 40mins like a **** but the sick got the better of me

night

:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

What a cnut eh!!!

If it starts to feel like a chest infection make sure you get to the docs for antibiotics mate,i was a pr**k and decided not to go and im still fcuked:lol: :lol:

Good to hear training is going well


----------



## d4ead

i lasted till midnight and went home sick last night. For that reason no gym today. Damn.


----------



## Dsahna

Bummer deadim going to have a bash later mate!


----------



## bigbob33

Hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## d4ead

gonna take tonight off as well see how i feel in the morning.


----------



## bigbob33

Good man! So long as youre better by Sunday, it'll be good to meet you


----------



## leafman

Hope u feel better soon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

ill be there bob mate.... even if you end up having to push me round in a wheel chair or something.....


----------



## d4ead

leafy your new avi rocks bud


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> ill be there bob mate.... even if you end up having to push me round in a wheel chair or something.....


We'd be like andy and louey from little Britain! :lol:


----------



## M_at

Want that one.

So who else is going on Sunday?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol @bigbob

i went today still feel like pooh trained my legs omg sick 

think il borrow that wheel chair from u dead


----------



## dmcc

Hope they've got a better bar this year. I look forward to seeing lots of people with crap legs but mahoosive arms.

Wonder if Synthol Boyband Dude will be there?


----------



## BigDom86

if i didnt have exams that week id be there :<


----------



## d4ead

jesus dom whats more important us or just your entire future, get your prioritys sorted.


----------



## bigbob33

He's got a point Dom!


----------



## d4ead

ok training

ok not a normal session as ive only got to the gym twice this week.

shoulder press

100 x 8

120 x 6

130 x 4

bench

120 x 4

130 x 4

140 x 4

160 x 2

incline

100 x 6

120 x 4

130 x 4

was training with a mate... so session took a little longer then normal. still the mate hit pb's on every exersise trying to keep up


----------



## IanStu

Well i should be there Sunday....arms out...legs covered up...actualy thinking about it, arms covered up aswell :confused1:

Scott..what time time you gonna be there ?


----------



## ryoken

well i cant make it so one of you are going to have to take a picture of me in your wallet then flash it round to people so at least i get seen:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Well i should be there Sunday....arms out...legs covered up...actualy thinking about it, arms covered up aswell :confused1:
> 
> Scott..what time time you gonna be there ?


ill be there all day mate from open to close


----------



## BigDom86

are you guys going to get some training in? go down to temple gym


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> ill be there all day mate from open to close


Me too!


----------



## Dsahna

130k x4 military press,i dont love you anwmore:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol:haha FCUKING AWESOME LIFTING:thumb:welldone mate!


----------



## jamie seagia

whats happing sunday guys


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> ok training
> 
> ok not a normal session as ive only got to the gym twice this week.
> 
> shoulder press
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> bench
> 
> 120 x 4
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> 140 x 4
> 
> 160 x 2
> 
> incline
> 
> 100 x 6
> 
> 120 x 4
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> was training with a mate... so session took a little longer then normal. still the mate hit pb's on every exersise trying to keep up


i would have done that a little diff my self id have gon for flat then incline then vertical press or flat incline and some front raises and lateral raises my self as all the pressing is a bit much in one sesion.... this is just me tho


----------



## big_jim_87

other then that good fuking lifting you can lift more then me atm with all my crippling injuries! lol so hats off to ya for that


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> are you guys going to get some training in? go down to temple gym


nope but drinking in probably



bigbob33 said:


> Me too!


good first beer is on you



Dsahna said:


> 130k x4 military press,i dont love you anwmore:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol:haha FCUKING AWESOME LIFTING:thumb:welldone mate!


140 next week or im going to get mad.



jamie seagia said:


> whats happing sunday guys


expo mate nec


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> other then that good fuking lifting you can lift more then me atm with all my crippling injuries! lol so hats off to ya for that


dont forget honey im injured and ill as well xx

but your still way more horny.


----------



## hackskii

I would have gone flat, incline, then vertical.

But in the end, you are in the gym so all is well.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> dont forget honey im injured and ill as well xx
> 
> but your still way more horny.


yea tendon rotator and pec all in one hit lol still cant do any delts realy chest is shyt so just do what i can havent trained biceps in months! still look good tho lol thats what its all about! yea!


----------



## d4ead

yes yes honey bunny you look good.

jesus what am i your official ego massager?


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> I would have gone flat, incline, then vertical.
> 
> But in the end, you are in the gym so all is well.


yes this was far from ideal but the guy i was training with had already started shoulders so i just waided in and warmed up with his 3rd set weight


----------



## hackskii

its all good, I would focus on the stuff that you are lacking.

I like to work rear delt when doing chest some times, I like the rear and front delts both feeling pumped the next day.


----------



## Dsahna

140 ,now your taking the p1ss mate:lol:


----------



## BigDom86

i would have gone incline, flat then vertical. as i get more out of incline press than i do flat


----------



## d4ead

i wouldnt do the shoulders on the same day as flat and incline but thats just me.


----------



## SALKev

hackskii said:


> its all good, I would focus on the stuff that you are lacking.
> 
> I like to work rear delt when doing chest some times, I like the rear and front delts both feeling pumped the next day.


Hey Scott, what's happened to your diet journal?


----------



## hackskii

SALKev said:


> Hey Scott, what's happened to your diet journal?


It blew up then vaporized............... :lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> It blew up then vaporized............... :lol:


Weak I tell ya! :whistling:


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> nope but drinking in probably
> 
> good first beer is on you
> 
> 140 next week or im going to get mad.
> 
> expo mate nec


in birmingham yeh?

might turn up but then probs get the **** taken over the piks and video so we will see


----------



## d4ead

yeh diet journal cof cof, did i include the day where all i ate was 6 mars bars?


----------



## d4ead

****

felt really sick it was all i could do not to puke.

deads

5x5 up to 140

bor

5x5 up to 90

pulldowns vgrip

5x5 up yo 96kg

cable rows

5x5 up to 96kg

home layed in bed with stomach cramps


----------



## SALKev

hackskii said:


> It blew up then vaporized............... :lol:


Ahh, that's a shame..


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> ****
> 
> felt really sick it was all i could do not to puke.
> 
> deads
> 
> 5x5 up to 140
> 
> bor
> 
> 5x5 up to 90
> 
> pulldowns vgrip
> 
> 5x5 up yo 96kg
> 
> cable rows
> 
> 5x5 up to 96kg
> 
> home layed in bed with stomach cramps


What doesn't kill you... :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

ino this is not my thread but i just wanna showyou guys my improvemets

from 9st to 11st7 still on going haha

please tell me what you think need my egoboost haha

i think ive done well

pik on left is b4 christmas when i stopped dueto nan dieing

pik on rite is me rite this moment :thumbs:


----------



## d4ead

youve done great kido


----------



## BigDom86

no offence jamie but it woudl help if the right pic wasnt stretched out so much. dont you have it normal?


----------



## jamie seagia

edited mate thanks


----------



## BigDom86

definite size change in chest ahd shoulders.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol been back training 15 weeks now im happy wo beleive me feel great 

and my girl is likeing it too


----------



## dmcc

Scott if you feel that unwell then you shouldn't be training.


----------



## d4ead

dmcc said:


> Scott if you feel that unwell then you shouldn't be training.


ohh come now if the pulse is there and i can move theres little excuse to avoid training.


----------



## BigDom86

why not? sometimes when i feel like **** i still train.


----------



## Dsahna

Hope you get better quick dead,its shìt when your ill mate!

Big difference jamie,defo hencher in shoulders and chest:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

thanks dsahna scott uno if u dont train u will shrink lol

keep it upmateyi have faith in you as you do in me ?



my back is pretty good to mate but imnothappy with it just yet lol think im gonna start a new thread yeno stop hi jacking deads lol


----------



## d4ead

i have faith mate, i have faith that id rather die trying!


----------



## jamie seagia

yes completley agree with you would it help if i pinned apik of jessikah in front of you 

pretty sure she would raise your pulse haha


----------



## IanStu

It was great to meet you at last Deadly...thought you looked bigger in real life and you have a great shape to you with an awsome chest, which I wanted to fondle but didnt think it appropriate on our first date  ....have to do it again sometime when you can have a drink :stuart:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol sorri i did not attend my gf is sick in bed im playing doctor hahaha


----------



## BigDom86

any pics at the expo?


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> any pics at the expo?


never thought to take any...dont know if the others did!


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> ok training
> 
> ok not a normal session as ive only got to the gym twice this week.
> 
> shoulder press
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> bench
> 
> 120 x 4
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> 140 x 4
> 
> 160 x 2
> 
> incline
> 
> 100 x 6
> 
> 120 x 4
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> was training with a mate... so session took a little longer then normal. still the mate hit pb's on every exersise trying to keep up


nice lifting mate :thumbup1: . cheers for the advice on the slin, however i decided to get rid, just didnt feel was right for me. may stock up on ghrp6 instead


----------



## bigbob33

Great to finally meet you big D


----------



## d4ead

well it was a good day with great company and awesome sun.

bumped into

dannyboy!!!!!

bettyboo

ianstu

bigbib

tan

jw

dutch

dmcc

matt

tinytom

and a good few others...

was a bit of a headfuk to go from being bigger then 98% of people you see to being smaller then 60% of people (and im probably being generous to myself there)

cheese and pete let me down tut tut and didnt make it. dont worry i still love you guys xx.

apparently goose was there but i missed him too.

As far as the expo itself goes it was a lot smaller then i expected. In some ways i was disappointed with some of the pro's a lot were just to short to take seriously even if they did have a ridiculous amount of muscle. There were a few creatures there that were just jaw dropping to behold though.

It was most defo worth the trip and i scored at least enough free protein samples to last a month or 2, and 2 t shirts.

It was awesome to meet bob and ian both top guys.


----------



## d4ead

ps, sorry dom i didnt take a single pic....


----------



## jamie seagia

glad u enjoyed it my freind


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Read back mate all over complicated.
> 
> In short
> 
> Home life ****
> 
> Arm fuked
> 
> Leg fuked
> 
> Knee fuked
> 
> Diet ****
> 
> Training sparodic
> 
> Gear too much
> 
> Still hitting pb's
> 
> Still look awesome
> 
> X


nice summary mate.


----------



## jamie seagia

vsideboy said:


> nice summary mate.


 haha so basicly what your says dead is your fuked :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Sorry to let you down mate but unfortunately the wife put her foot down and i don't blame her.

Choice 1 - walk around the NEC sweating ass off looking at meat heads

Choice 2 - go to the seaside, have a paddle, eat ice cream and get a bj on the journey home.

Choice 2 for the win there, the weather was just too nice to waste.

Would have been good to have met everyone though


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Sorry to let you down mate but unfortunately the wife put her foot down and i don't blame her.
> 
> Choice 1 - walk around the NEC sweating ass off looking at meat heads
> 
> Choice 2 - go to the seaside, have a paddle, eat ice cream and get a bj on the journey home.
> 
> Choice 2 for the win there, the weather was just too nice to waste.
> 
> Would have been good to have met everyone though


unbelievable...you passed up the chance of meeting me for a bj.....i'm shocked to the core :stuart:

edit: I dont meen you were gonna meet me for a bj...not sure it read right, just wanted to clear it up


----------



## jamie seagia

Cheese said:


> Sorry to let you down mate but unfortunately the wife put her foot down and i don't blame her.
> 
> Choice 1 - walk around the NEC sweating ass off looking at meat heads
> 
> Choice 2 - go to the seaside, have a paddle, eat ice cream and get a bj on the journey home.
> 
> Choice 2 for the win there, the weather was just too nice to waste.
> 
> Would have been good to have met everyone though


bumps in the road :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Sorry to let you down mate but unfortunately the wife put her foot down and i don't blame her.
> 
> Choice 1 - walk around the NEC sweating ass off looking at meat heads
> 
> Choice 2 - go to the seaside, have a paddle, eat ice cream and get a bj on the journey home.
> 
> Choice 2 for the win there, the weather was just too nice to waste.
> 
> Would have been good to have met everyone though


frankly im hurt that you consider icecream sun and a blow job of a really sexy bird more important then meating me again. HURT I SAY! :cursing: :ban:


----------



## d4ead

just because photo whoring is what i do


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> It was great to meet you at last Deadly...*thought you looked bigger in real life and you have a great shape to you with an awsome chest*, which I wanted to fondle but didnt think it appropriate on our first date  ....have to do it again sometime when you can have a drink :stuart:


god bless you my son xx


----------



## d4ead

in other news ive had a hard-on since about 3pm curse this mt2


----------



## BigDom86

im gona give this mt2 stuff a whack soon. how do you run it?


----------



## d4ead

imo

mix in 2.5ml of bact water.

run 20iu a day for first 5 days taking a 3min sunbed each day.

after that 10iu twice a week.

100iu = 1ml

if your not brown enough to can keep going with the 20iu for up to 7 days.

i know bigbob runs less then that and gets great results, but i need bigger doses.

slin pin subq of course.


----------



## Tommy10

Hi Mr......hope ur well....


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> imo
> 
> mix in 2.5ml of bact water.
> 
> run 20iu a day for first 5 days taking a 3min sunbed each day.
> 
> after that 10iu twice a week.
> 
> 100iu = 1ml
> 
> if your not brown enough to can keep going with the 20iu for up to 7 days.
> 
> i know bigbob runs less then that and gets great results, but i need bigger doses.
> 
> slin pin subq of course.


do you find you get a sicky feeling from it at all Dead??, thinking of trying it as im getting sunburn far to easy these days lol (called getting older i think as i never used to burn)

hows trick mate?


----------



## jamie seagia

dead jess said your a photo whore pmsfl


----------



## d4ead

> do you find you get a sicky feeling from it at all Dead??, thinking of trying it as im getting sunburn far to easy these days lol (called getting older i think as i never used to burn)
> 
> hows trick mate?


Yes mate makes you feel a bit sick for about 30 - 60 mins after the jab but nothing to bad, and I only notice it on the first couple of jabs.


----------



## d4ead

> dead jess said your a photo whore pmsfl


Yes yes I am.

I know I still owe her, let her know I shall sort her out soon.


----------



## jamie seagia

u have a private message fella


----------



## d4ead

flat

warm up

100 x 8

130 x 6

150 x 4 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 12

incline

100 x 6

120 x 4

120 x 4 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 10

light cable flys

barbel curls 3 sets of 35kg

thats it.


----------



## d4ead

cycle update

i no longer think i look like a god, i now simply think i am god.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> cycle update
> 
> i no longer think i look like a god, i now simply think i am god.


ROFL:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

just a recap

1g test and 500mg deca weekly and 50mg dbol and 50mg oxy daily.

not even added the slin yet


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> unbelievable...you passed up the chance of meeting me for a bj.....i'm shocked to the core :stuart:
> 
> edit: I dont meen you were gonna meet me for a bj...not sure it read right, just wanted to clear it up


Nice recovery Ian :laugh:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> unbelievable...you passed up the chance of meeting me for a bj.....i'm shocked to the core :stuart:
> 
> edit: I dont meen you were gonna meet me for a bj...not sure it read right, just wanted to clear it up


Thanks for clearing that up i had a double take after the first read.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol dead im god :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jamie seagia

we cant have 2 gods 

god dam you !!

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> in other news ive had a hard-on since about 3pm curse this mt2


good to know....i was wondering how your dick was...at least I can relax now knowing that everything is as it should be :thumb:


----------



## dannyboy01

man, i cant believe you forget to mention your good buddy from the expo who gave you a whole box of muscle milk refuels!!! and not only that, i left my stand just to wonder off and find you...lol


----------



## jamie seagia

danny


----------



## d4ead

dannyboy01 said:


> man, i cant believe you forget to mention your good buddy from the expo who gave you a whole box of muscle milk refuels!!! and not only that, i left my stand just to wonder off and find you...lol


yes indeed i should have and im very sorry. my only excuse is im terribly thick and trying to remember more then 1 thing at a time is a lost cause.

However tan was bigging up a really nice guy from the muscle milk stand so maybe that was you.

Incidentally those refuels were very nice 

..fixed..


----------



## d4ead

My tan line war entry


----------



## Jem

KICK UP THE ASS FLY BY :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

Step away from the KFC Scott


----------



## jamie seagia

hi jem looking great in ur avatar


----------



## IanStu

Even though its been cloudy today i have somehow developed a winning tanline...so i'm back in the comp...cant believe how perfect it is :stuart:


----------



## BigDom86

who has bigger guns ian or dead? let the battle commence


----------



## bigbob33

All I know for sure is, it's not me


----------



## IanStu

bigbob33 said:


> All I know for sure is, it's not me


yeah right...you were bigger than both of us


----------



## jamie seagia

omg ian ur massive

i wannabe that big grrr

my guns haha 15 half inches atm


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> omg ian ur massive
> 
> i wannabe that big grrr


I think I love you :wub: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

imho it was me 

although for a really old guy ian looked good hehehehehe

and bob was a good foot and a half taller then me


----------



## d4ead

that said ian was about 6 inches taller then me too, i hate being a short ass.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello boys nice to meet ya ian and bob


----------



## jamie seagia

IanStu said:


> I think I love you :wub: :lol:


 aww haha ill get there some day lol


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> My tan line war entry


Looking like a nice clean visible line to me bigman:thumb::lol:you are defo in the lead mate,i may be forced into a scorching day or two painting outside shortly,cant take top off cos ill scare all the old folks so i may have a killer line real soon:clap:ive got great line genetics me:whistling:haha


----------



## Dsahna

Christ ianyou have grown aswell mate,genuinely i couldnt believe that was you,real proud of you mate


----------



## jamie seagia

few more new piks in my jornal i reali like these 1s omgbig head lol


----------



## d4ead

Arnt all porn stars big headed?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol o ye im a porn star pmsfl how u fella


----------



## d4ead

I'm at work and busy as fuk. Ohh how I wished I got payed a decent living.


----------



## d4ead

Diet update;

I just ate an entire packet of hobnobs.


----------



## jamie seagia

haha :laugh: night mate im of skies now

gonna :rockon:bugger jess while she sleeps :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

jamie seagia said:


> we cant have 2 gods
> 
> god dam you !!
> 
> :lol:


J, don't you mean YOU damn him?

:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Diet update;
> 
> I just ate an entire packet of hobnobs.


still on the high quality diet then mate.

or is it that age old seafood diet, everytime I see food I have to eat it.


----------



## jamie seagia

vsideboy said:


> J, don't you mean YOU damn him?
> 
> :thumb:


yep thats what i ment lol

was tired lol what was i thinking haha

:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Right Wednesday

Didn't go to gym as felt just to drained and tired.

Thursday felt much the same to be honest but decided id better go anyway.

Dumbell shoulder

Warm up

30 x 8

34 x 8

36 x 6

38 x 6

40 x 6 + 30 x 6 + 20 x 8 + 10 x 10

Squats

Warmup

100 x 8

120 x 8

120 x 6

Knees hurt to much abandoned

Extention

Full stack 3 sets slow and controled

Curl

Light weight 3 sets

Calf raises

190 x 15

190 x 15

190 x 15

Went home


----------



## BigDom86

your workouts get stranger and stranger lol


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> your workouts get stranger and stranger lol


I think he was just trying to catch up on his workouts, or not..lol


----------



## BigDom86

im 3 days behind on mine lol


----------



## d4ead

Well yeh the wingman is right that was a mix up of bits of 2 days worth of training... yet again.

Ill be ok next week


----------



## hackskii

Fatty, old man,on strike, fly by.......

I walked the line today and got sun burned....

As you were soldiers.


----------



## d4ead

thanks haks.. how long till your strike is sorted??


----------



## d4ead

deads

warmup

130 x 5

160 x 4

190 x 2 + 100 x 2

wide grip pull downs

3 sets of 89kg

bor

60 x 12

90 x 5

110 x 5 + 60 x 10

cable seated rows

full stack 3 sets 6 - 8 reps

moved bor cos back pump was causing me greif


----------



## Cheese

Did deadlift on Tuesday and hit my pb 210kg's my previous pb was 200kg so was pretty pleased.

Nabba final tomorrow, can't wait.

Just a small update and to let you all know i'm still alive and training and sh1t.

I've also upped the gear 1.4g test 500g deca per week. lets see what happens!

Peace


----------



## BigDom86

nice work on the deads. ive delayed and switched my workouts this week due to exams  which means ill be doing legs tonight and doing back tomorrow, which means a **** load of squats and deads etc lol. then i gota move jab day from saturday to sunday.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> thanks haks.. how long till your strike is sorted??


STill ongoing.

Seems the company put it on their website that the Union has asked them to go back to the table on the 1st of June.

Our Union said they did not ask to go back, perhaps the international did.

We will see.

I am sun burned and all that walking has made me lose some weight (5 lbs). :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Nice deadlifting mate,and you are fcuking injured:lol:


----------



## d4ead

actually i must say ive made great improvements to the injury front. Meaning i cant really use this as an excuse any more.

my knees are still weak as hell, but there not hurting in everyday life any more at all. This means that apart from squats im all good here.

my arm held up well this week as well even on the bent over rows which is the movement that had been causing the most pain.

The lump in my leg has almost gone as well. You can still feel the bump but its much much smaller and the bruising has all gone.

my limiting factor really was this ongoing slight sick feeling that may well be simply caused by the extra food im trying to consume, and on the dead front the back pump (im blaming the orals here) was terrible.

last night i must confess i had a slab of cake the size of 3 house bricks, and then finished up with a bacon double cheeseburger and frys for breaky this morning.

Not cased that much damage yet rofl.... and the tan lines still coming along rofl.


----------



## Dsahna

You are a greedy fcuker mate:lol:i pushed the boat out today and had 3 midget gems:crying:


----------



## d4ead

i have to do about 2hrs worth of washing up before i can even get in the kitchen to make myself dinner grrrrrrrrrr.

wheres a damn female when you need one.


----------



## d4ead

you people need to post here more, its far far to quite in here.


----------



## SALKev

That is one hell of a tanline mate...perfect even. Very sharp and clear if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Get some vids up bigman:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

SALKev said:


> That is one hell of a tanline mate...perfect even. Very sharp and clear if you know what I mean :lol:


Haha i know,its not fcuking fairim going to get some MT2,FCUK THIS SHÌT:cursing: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Haha i know,its not fcuking fair:mad:*im going to get some MT2*,FCUK THIS SHÌT:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


I'm putting that on my birthday list :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

SALKev said:


> I'm putting that on my birthday list :lol:


Same here:thumb:im struggling to get hold of insulin pins though:mad:


----------



## d4ead

dan medisave 100 for like 3 pounds ffs


----------



## d4ead

haha well need to find a muppet willing to film me first

my big American mate has once again promised to get off his big fat ass and come train with me. so you never know.


----------



## dmcc

d4ead said:


> i have to do about 2hrs worth of washing up before i can even get in the kitchen to make myself dinner grrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> wheres a damn female when you need one.


Buy a dishwasher you lazy sod :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

No fcuking credit card do the cnuts accept special delivery:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

d4ead said:


> you people need to post here more, its far far to quite in here.


wish granted


----------



## d4ead

thanks con baby, you know i love ya dude xx


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> No fcuking credit card do the cnuts accept special delivery:lol:


my god i think id last 1 day without a credit or debit card..... id starv.


----------



## d4ead

Decided to start the sin again tomorrow! Slow for 20iu in morn then 5iu fast with each meal.

Also jab day for sus and deca.


----------



## Dsahna

Hates a jab:laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning skipper


----------



## d4ead

yeh its jab day whoooop. Ohh how i look forward to the sweet sting of metal 

i need food tesco here i come...........


----------



## d4ead

ok got bored at works lunch break, public toilet photo whoring...


----------



## d4ead

tren starts next week as i had the last shot of deca this week. I was on 500 deca anyone wanna suggest a dose for tren? 600? sound ok??


----------



## d4ead

ive been on the orals now for 10 weeks (50mg dbol and 50mg oxy) stop um or carry on??


----------



## d4ead

im hoping the tren will cut some of that unsightly fat....

I must admit i hate seeing it in my pics!


----------



## Dsahna

Get some hardcore iron vids up you puff,fcuk these boring old poses!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning! 600 tren sounds good mate :thumb: as for orals, I'd drop them personally.


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Get some hardcore iron vids up you puff,fcuk these boring old poses!


Because taking photos of yourself half naked in a public toilet isn't hardcore enough :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

if i start training with my mate again ill start to video some lifts ok?

In the mean time public displays of nudity are all your getting....


----------



## Dsahna

These pics just dont cut it anymore tho mate,its taking me years to shoot my load now ffs,need to take it to the next level with abit of bum crack flashing or something:lol:


----------



## d4ead

right so

ill stick to 1g sus (4ml)

add in 600mg tren (4ml)

drop orals

add in slow slin at 20iu

i have found 10ml of mast (100mg/ml) and 10ml equipose (200mg/ml) you recon add this in and use it up or buy more of it and use it in its own right??

no idea on doses for eq either?????

the mast is only like 2 weeks worth hehe.


----------



## d4ead

Ohh and dan why didn't you just say so....


----------



## SALKev

PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

you cant see it there but i had a huge boner thinking about dan getting off on my ass pic.

pmsl...... you asked for that dan ;P


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.......cnut....


----------



## hackskii

Nice ass mate






View this for me and let me know sweet ass what you think


----------



## d4ead

Awesome explains the situation perfectly!


----------



## d4ead

> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .......cnut....


Hello your self cretin.


----------



## d4ead

training

decline

warm up

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 4 (boom new pb)

170kg x 1 (boom new pb)

incline

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 4

140 x 4 (new pb)

150 x 3 (new pb)

light cable flys 3 sets 8

barbell curls 3 sets 8

30kg, 35kg, 40kg


----------



## Bettyboo

Think you should have the prize for earliest work out of the day hehe

Nice one  x


----------



## d4ead

have you ever noticed how easy the pb's seem to come whenever im on slin.


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> Think you should have the prize for earliest work out of the day hehe
> 
> Nice one  x


thanks sweet but you were on the x trainer before i left x


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> thanks sweet but you were on the x trainer before i left x


Haha but it was cardio not lifting Iron :whistling: Gonna do that bit


----------



## d4ead

right im off to bed thanks everyone for the pb reps in advance xx ;P


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha, d4ead look in on dshana's journal and kick him up the ar$e lol He needs some motivation talk


----------



## d4ead

i gave him a little tickle rofl.


----------



## d4ead

ok

had a little twinge of gyno so added .25 of letro

orals now dropped 20iu slow slin in.

next week 600 tren as planned.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> training
> 
> decline
> 
> warm up
> 
> 120kg x 5
> 
> 140kg x 5
> 
> 160kg x 4 (boom new pb)
> 
> 170kg x 1 (boom new pb)
> 
> incline
> 
> 100 x 5
> 
> 120 x 5
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> 140 x 4 (new pb)
> 
> 150 x 3 (new pb)
> 
> light cable flys 3 sets 8
> 
> barbell curls 3 sets 8
> 
> 30kg, 35kg, 40kg


fuk well done your incline pb is 2 reps off of my pb lol (cdhest is weakest body part tho) my pb is 150kx5 or 160kx2


----------



## d4ead

well im trying to catch you up big fellah, i am trying. Told you i had to make the most of your injury time rofl


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome work getting the 170k mate:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

hey hey hows it going folks.

snap with the knees mate, although my injury has come from hyperextending and there's nowt I can do about it.


----------



## d4ead

training

squats

warm up

140kg x 8

170kf x 4

190kg x 5 (boom new pb)

extensions

full stack 3 super slow sets of 12 - 15

calf raises

full stack 3 sets of 15

curls

light weight 1 set

went home.


----------



## d4ead

went with my old training partner and had a need to show off but it was worth it.

people keep saying that slow slin is **** but every pb ive had this year has been on it.

should hit the 200 next week ...... that will be a boom boom boom

knee held up well i was quite concerned initially cos the warm ups hurt but as they got used to it turned out to be fine.


----------



## d4ead

current bests are

160 x 3 flat

170 x 1.5 decline

150 x 3 incline

190 x 5 squats

200 x 1 deads

140 x 3 shoulder press

not to bad i think. been training 4 years total and only 18 months for proper weights.

current weight is 91kg (realistically 85 less cloths and current water weight)


----------



## bigbob33

I'm the same as you in deads, more than you on squats but my bench isn't anywhere near yours you strong fker :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Great pbs mate,ill believe the 140x3 military press when i see it though


----------



## d4ead

ok ok ill do my best to get a vid of it next time.

i actualy said 'light weight, aint nothing but a peanut' out load before i pushed them pmdl

*edit ill post the 150 press. when i get there!


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> I'm the same as you in deads, more than you on squats but my bench isn't anywhere near yours you strong fker :thumb:


my legs are **** weak i didnt train them for the first 3 years at all. :whistling:

didnt train my arms either. :whistling: :whistling:

18 months ago was also my first deadlift, my first squat, and my first arm session.


----------



## d4ead

what a **** session

shoulders

dumbbell presses

warm up

32.5kg x 8

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

cable presses

40kg x 6

20kg x 10

30kg x 6

tricep rope pull-downs

3 sets with whatever

tricep extensions

3 sets of whatever

was stupid busy.


----------



## d4ead

to be honest had a bit of a twinge in my left shoulder. Nothing to worry about but made things a little uncomfortable.

All in all i guess the session was ok but just a little disappointing.

next week you will see some numbers!


----------



## littlesimon

d4ead said:


> current bests are
> 
> 160 x 3 flat
> 
> 170 x 1.5 decline
> 
> 150 x 3 incline
> 
> 190 x 5 squats
> 
> 200 x 1 deads
> 
> 140 x 3 shoulder press
> 
> not to bad i think. been training 4 years total and only 18 months for proper weights.
> 
> current weight is 91kg (realistically 85 less cloths and current water weight)


Nice work my brother!

Great lifts!

You train strictly for strength or mass?


----------



## Dsahna

If your free weighting 140 on a barbell you want to be pushing at least 60k db's bigman,watch that shoulder though


----------



## d4ead

littlesimon said:


> Nice work my brother!
> 
> Great lifts!
> 
> You train strictly for strength or mass?


i dont have a set way to be honest, i just do what i enjoy and try to incorporate both styles of training. Essentially i want to be both big and strong... just no pleasing some people. I dont like the cut look, much more into the mass look, so i guess its fair to see more for mass. Thats why i dont do much in the way of cardio or real strict diet.



Dsahna said:


> If your free weighting 140 on a barbell you want to be pushing at least 60k db's bigman,watch that shoulder though


i told you big man with the barbell i start at the top of my rep motion and my movement range only drops as far as between my nose and my mouth. Now the dumbells start much much lower and the first rep pushing it up takes at least 30kg out of what i could do. Probably more.

Even the 37.5's felt heavy for that first rep yet once they were up they felt fine. Id really struggle to get anything over the 45's up to start with tbh. now if i could start with my arms extended 50+ wouldn't be an issue.

Much the same as my chest press to be honest. poor range and form. or as youd call it part reps im sure.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> current bests are
> 
> 160 x 3 flat
> 
> 170 x 1.5 decline
> 
> 150 x 3 incline
> 
> 190 x 5 squats
> 
> 200 x 1 deads
> 
> 140 x 3 shoulder press
> 
> not to bad i think. been training 4 years total and only 18 months for proper weights.
> 
> *current weight is 91kg* (realistically 85 less cloths and current water weight)


lol im 96k leanish and im 5,5ft tall lol thought you weigh more then me if just the hight diff?


----------



## d4ead

Jim your a monster and I'm tiny even if I do have a few inches height wise.

Also I have the legs of a 12yo girl.


----------



## big_jim_87

lol i thought you were catching me?


----------



## d4ead

My short ginger friend I said I was TRYING to catch you.

My legs are so far behind its unreal. But there growing.... just slowley


----------



## big_jim_87

what is diet like? im off to bed but post it up and ill take a look at it


----------



## d4ead

Do you mean what do I aim to eat or what do I actualy eat?

I don't eat enougth to be honest its a constant battle for me, and because I eat the wrong **** I struggle with fat % too.

Go to my forum www.muscle-works.co.uk and check out my detailed diet log.

Its outa date now but I'm going to start updateing it again.

If nothing else it will show you what I aim for and how crap I am so you can giggle at me.

Sleep well big fellah.


----------



## d4ead

Had a nice complement today

Some guy looked me up and down and said

'I really want to get back down the gym, but I wouldn't want to get as big as you.'


----------



## d4ead

Training

Deads

Warm up

140 x 5

160 x 4

180 x 3

200 x 1 + 140 x 2

Nice clean lock outs

Wide grip lat pull downs

86 x 12

109 x 8

112 x 6

Bor

80 x 6

100 x 6

120 x 4

Cable seated rows

Full stack 3 sets 8 - 12

Boooooom worthy again


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Had a nice complement today
> 
> Some guy looked me up and down and said
> 
> 'I really want to get back down the gym, but I wouldn't want to get as big as you.'


Its great when that happens aint it, makes it all seem worth while...well for about 30 seconds...did you kiss after he said that


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> *Do you mean what do I aim to eat or what do I actualy eat?*
> 
> I don't eat enougth to be honest its a constant battle for me, and because I eat the wrong **** I struggle with fat % too.
> 
> Go to my forum www.muscle-works.co.uk and check out my detailed diet log.
> 
> Its outa date now but I'm going to start updateing it again.
> 
> If nothing else it will show you what I aim for and how crap I am so you can giggle at me.
> 
> Sleep well big fellah.


should be the same thing buddy and as for not eating enough 3 meals a day with 3 shakes if cals are 800-1000 a shake then you will consume enough cals at least. i have a bug apetite i just got back from nandos and had a 1/2 chkn peri chips creamy mash 2xdiet coke and a perinaise dip and im still well hungry will grab some thing in a min now that im home.

i will take a look at the web site but why not post it up each day on er it will give a reason to stick to it!?


----------



## big_jim_87

IanStu said:


> Its great when that happens aint it, makes it all seem worth while...well for about 30 seconds...did you kiss after he said that


when the fuk has any one said that to you? i can see some one looking at you and thinking oh shyt that reminds me i need to go back to the gym lol


----------



## winger

Natty fly by


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> should be the same thing buddy and as for not eating enough 3 meals a day with 3 shakes if cals are 800-1000 a shake then you will consume enough cals at least. i have a bug apetite i just got back from nandos and had a 1/2 chkn peri chips creamy mash 2xdiet coke and a perinaise dip and im still well hungry will grab some thing in a min now that im home.
> 
> i will take a look at the web site but why not post it up each day on er it will give a reason to stick to it!?


well to be honest that was the idea.

reasons for failure

money

time

lazyness

:ban:



big_jim_87 said:


> when the fuk has any one said that to you? i can see some one looking at you and thinking oh shyt that reminds me i need to go back to the gym lol


dont pic on my old mate, remember he might not be as huge as you but then hes not GINGER either and hes over 5'8'' meaning hes not a dwarf.



winger said:


> Natty fly by


Hello baby, have we met here before?


----------



## hackskii

Stricking, fat, sunburned old man flyby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Stricking, fat, sunburned old man flyby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


big hugs and kisses to you too bigman


----------



## d4ead

more play

so tomorrows injections

1g sus

600 tren

600 equip

200 mast

the mast i have is only 100mg/ml not sure what the hell i can do with that rofl


----------



## d4ead

current bp is pretty good for me

148/84 HR89


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> more play
> 
> so tomorrows injections
> 
> 1g sus
> 
> 600 tren
> 
> *600 equip*
> 
> 200 mast
> 
> the mast i have is only 100mg/ml not sure what the hell i can do with that rofl


you'll be striped like a racehorse on equip... :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

big_jim_87 said:


> when the fuk has any one said that to you? i can see some one looking at you and thinking oh shyt that reminds me i need to go back to the gym lol


hmmm....quite often get little red headed dwarfs aproaching me with what I can only describe as lust in their eyes...but I just stamp on em...its a kindness to them (puts em out their misery) and a service to society...its my sacred duty :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

jim you fat cvnt when you putting the pics up? i wana see some awesome boobage (off both you and the wife to be)


----------



## d4ead

Why don't you him in his journal ffs


----------



## BigDom86

coz i wanted to spam in here? make it look like your a popular guy 

also ive been wondering how long its going to take before you realsied to spelt chemical wrong lol


----------



## d4ead

Heh I can't see it from my phone so probably never if you hadn't said hahahahahaha.

If you wanna spam here go ahead but pics of your naked hot bod please.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> more play
> 
> so tomorrows injections
> 
> 1g sus
> 
> 600 tren
> 
> 600 equip
> 
> 200 mast
> 
> the mast i have is only 100mg/ml not sure what the hell i can do with that rofl


Neither fcuking wonder you're skint mate:lol:what brands are you using dead?


----------



## d4ead

This little batch are british dragon


----------



## Dsahna

What do you think of it pal,good stuff from what ive heard?


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> more play
> 
> so tomorrows injections
> 
> 1g sus
> 
> 600 tren
> 
> 600 equip
> 
> 200 mast
> 
> the mast i have is only 100mg/ml not sure what the hell i can do with that rofl


i like the look of that Dead lol, im running 1.5g test,1.5g EQ, proviron 100mgs ed,dbol 80mgs ed

cant be dealing with tren at the moment as it turns me into a furnace 24hrs a day and tbh summer kills me for heat/sweat without adding more:thumbup1:

hows it working out for you then mate??


----------



## big_jim_87

BigDom86 said:


> jim you fat cvnt when you putting the pics up? i wana see some awesome boobage (off both you and the wife to be)


i would do it today but i dont know how to up load pics proper lol


----------



## big_jim_87

just so every one knowes dbol is shyt unless 100mg aday! thats where the magic starts!


----------



## WRT

Obscene gear usage in here lads:lol:


----------



## winger

I can see that!


----------



## ryoken

big_jim_87 said:


> just so every one knowes dbol is shyt unless 100mg aday! thats where the magic starts!


FFS Jim, thats it go giving the good secrets away pffft, theres me stateing my nice conservitive 80mgs and you just go and ruin it :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

I found 50mg dbol and 50mg oxys worked well together as well.

To be honest those little pink hearts were just sprinkles for my breakfast and I stoped counting them after the first day.

I deceded to leave the mast equ for my cruise.

Only first week of tren so can't say yet, I can say I've had very noticeable results from the first 10 weeks of blast, very noticeable indeed.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> I found 50mg dbol and 50mg oxys worked well together as well.
> 
> To be honest those little pink hearts were just sprinkles for my breakfast and I stoped counting them after the first day.
> 
> I deceded to leave the mast equ for my cruise.
> 
> Only first week of tren so can't say yet, I can say I've had very noticeable results from the first 10 weeks of blast, very noticeable indeed.


great stuff Dead, i feel for you tho lol -- wait for that tren to kick in , in this weather your be on fire /sweating buckets:thumbup1:

i thought oxy's were ok but by fvck do they ever give me gyno, and its a bugger to shift gyno from oxy's even with letro ime:cursing:


----------



## hackskii

Why mast and EQ for your cruise?

REmember testosterone is what you manufacture.

I would not supplement another steroid with testosterone, that doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## d4ead

Training

Decline

Warm up

140 x 6

160 x 6

180 x .75 but a gold star for effort.*

100 x 12

Incline

100 x 8

120 x 6

130 x 4

100 x 12

Light cable flys

3 sets 12

Barbell curlss

20 x 8

35 x 8

40 x 8 sloppy

25 x 10

*took weight lowered half way pushed it out ok tried for bigger motion and went to far couldnt get it up again. Next week ehh.

Lots on my mind to be fare.


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> Training
> 
> Decline
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 160 x 6
> 
> 180 x .75 but a gold star for effort.*
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> Incline
> 
> 100 x 8
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 130 x 4
> 
> 100 x 12
> 
> Light cable flys
> 
> 3 sets 12
> 
> Barbell curlss
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> 35 x 8
> 
> 40 x 8 sloppy
> 
> 25 x 10
> 
> *took weight lowered half way pushed it out ok tried for bigger motion and went to far couldnt get it up again. Next week ehh.
> 
> Lots on my mind to be fare.


BIG chest workout, not so big b'is lol... :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33

Nice lifting chap 

Any advice on site growth with regard to arms? Mine are like fking pipe cleaners lol....


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> great stuff Dead, i feel for you tho lol -- wait for that tren to kick in , in this weather your be on fire /sweating buckets:thumbup1:
> 
> i thought oxy's were ok but by fvck do they ever give me gyno, and its a bugger to shift gyno from oxy's even with letro ime:cursing:


i was lucky had no gyno issues from the oxys at all only side i had with them was a bad temper.



hackskii said:


> Why mast and EQ for your cruise?
> 
> REmember testosterone is what you manufacture.
> 
> I would not supplement another steroid with testosterone, that doesnt make sense to me.


it was a joke haks mate just my way of saying i aint cruising im just going to blast some more....


----------



## d4ead

Testaholic said:


> BIG chest workout, not so big b'is lol... :tongue:


ive never worked arms at all really just kinda chuck a set or 2 in so i can pretend i did.



bigbob33 said:


> Nice lifting chap
> 
> Any advice on site growth with regard to arms? Mine are like fking pipe cleaners lol....


yeh test give us a arm workout to fix our pipe cleaner limbs


----------



## Dsahna

180k next week mate,good session:thumb:


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> ive never worked arms at all really just kinda chuck a set or 2 in so i can pretend i did.
> 
> yeh test give us a arm workout to fix our pipe cleaner limbs


how come mate? got a nice big strong chest there :thumbup1: , a set of big guns would go nicely with it 

ermm its all very individual but for me, dips, skulls and pushdowns are key for good tri's and preachers, concentration curls and incline dumbell curls are best for bi's.


----------



## d4ead

new photo whoreing updates.


----------



## bigbob33

Testy, I do all of that already!!! Maybe I ought to start site jabs....

Nice pics big D


----------



## Testoholic

bigbob33 said:


> Testy, I do all of that already!!! Maybe I ought to start site jabs....
> 
> Nice pics big D


oh right yeah soz forgot about the site inject bit. yeah i recommend starting to jab bi's and tri's, starting with 1ml and working up volume each week. it does work in my experience and guys like jw and weeman also will testify to that. igf is also good way to go mate.


----------



## d4ead

mate start with .5ml if you starting on sus, ive seen your bi's

as far as the pics go im pleased, its the first time i can honestly say i can see a huge improvement. Oddly in my arms, and back.

thanks for the comments test. To be honest i always felt that my arms were pretty in sink with the rest of me but over the last few months ive noticed that the arms had started to look small compared to my chest hence me adding in a set or 2. I love bicep jabs wich helps as well 

Already i think my arms have come up quite nicley. Just need to carry on.

I agree that seated incline curls, barbell curls are the kings for bicepts.


----------



## d4ead

i mean to add some seated soon and then some other bits but im taking it very easy after damaging my forearm doing 40kg hammer curls.


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> mate start with .5ml if you starting on sus, ive seen your bi's
> 
> as far as the pics go im pleased, its the first time i can honestly say i can see a huge improvement. Oddly in my arms, and back.
> 
> thanks for the comments test. To be honest i always felt that my arms were pretty in sink with the rest of me but over the last few months ive noticed that the arms had started to look small compared to my chest hence me adding in a set or 2. I love bicep jabs wich helps as well
> 
> Already i think my arms have come up quite nicley. Just need to carry on.
> 
> I agree that seated incline curls, barbell curls are the kings for bicepts.


i reckon he will be ok with 1ml, but perhaps .5ml is sensible to start with lol.

bicep jabs are awesome, unless your an idiot like me and tense whilst doing it :lol:

yeah i think pics are good, youve come a long way, definatley increased thickness overall. 

i think with arms, its important to really hit them hard, 1 exersise after another bodypart is ok for some not for most. and ill say if site injecting, high rep work is important to help stretch fascia.

seated incline dumbell curls are excellent, barbell curls are ok, but because i have strong shoulders which like to take over the movement they are not best for me. try one arm precher curls.. :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

will do thanks for the advice its always appreciated and taken on board exspect to see it in next weeks work out xx


----------



## bigbob33

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Thank test not me he's the one with decent arms.... although I don't think mine look to bad.


----------



## vsideboy

sorry I ain't been in for a while sweatpea, glad you're coping without my motivation.

liking the shadowed facebook pic mate.


----------



## d4ead

firstly

whilst in the shower my little girl who had decided to walk in exclaimed 'daddy your willy is enormouse' thank you i replied.

training

squats

warm up

140kg x 6

160kg x 6

180 x 6

200kg x 4 BOOOOOM

extentions

full stack

3 sets of 12

curls

90kg

3 sets of 12

calf raises

fullstack and extra weight

3 sets of 15

that was my lot.


----------



## d4ead

not only did i hit my 200kg squats they were deeper and in better form then the 190's last week. felt good felt very good.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> firstly
> 
> whilst in the shower my little girl who had decided to walk in exclaimed 'daddy your willy is enormouse' thank you i replied.


haha thats just wrong mate.

actually are you sure she didn't say 'daddy your willy is a door mouse'?


----------



## d4ead

pmsl

wasnt as funny as the time in the gym showers she said in a very load voice, 'daddy why is your penis so much bigger then that mans'.


----------



## vsideboy

dude are you paying her to say this stuff?


----------



## bigbob33

Nice work on the 200 mate


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone for hitting 200k mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

well i never show my legs but i guess i need a record of there super poor development as well.


----------



## d4ead

i dont think my calfs are too bad but god my quads are totaly dismal.


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> pmsl
> 
> wasnt as funny as the time in the gym showers she said in a very load voice, 'daddy why is your penis so much bigger then that mans'.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bet the other guy was miffed!


----------



## d4ead

haha awesome avi, its the strain on his face that makes me giggle.


----------



## SALKev

Photo of the year


----------



## d4ead

without a doubt


----------



## hackskii

Just got some wood on that one................ :lol:


----------



## d4ead

if i could choose a journal mascot the ginger dwarf would be it


----------



## BigDom86

do you not answer your phone anymore? ......?


----------



## d4ead

lol its on charge buddy just come over mate back doors open


----------



## BigDom86

lol i knew id find you on here, coming thru the back door


----------



## vsideboy

morning boys, hope all is well


----------



## d4ead

yeh off day today, so no training updates...


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> well i never show my legs but i guess i need a record of there super poor development as well.


Yup....you're right....I feel better...and thankfully less hairy x


----------



## d4ead

thats it im waxing


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> thats it im waxing


well if its any concilation mate your legs look better then mine at the moment damn my long thin pipe cleaners:lol: :lol:

Hows tricks Dead??


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> thats it im waxing


 I'm like Zorro with a Gillete Fusion razor!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

well im lumbering along well at the minute.

for all the love of god im praticaly injury free. just the normal post training aches and pains.

diet is not great but improved and under control.

Im hitting pb's and looking big at least i thought i was until bigdom came over last night.

Hes a fuking monster and makes me feel TINY and i mean TINY. I honestly think the vein sticking out the front of his bicep was bigger then my arms.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I'm like Zorro with a Gillete Fusion razor!!!!!


I use the battery operated one and it works awesome. :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

to be honest at best the closest i get to shaveing anything is if i do my face when i do my hair with normal clippers


----------



## IanStu

just gonna shave my chest and belly now....do it every 3 days....fvckin hate being covered in grey hairs, makes me look ancient :stuart:


----------



## d4ead

being a baby and no where near the god like status that is dan, i opted for a chicken sh1t 1ml of sus in each pec for my first ever pec shots.

went in hunky dory just have to wait and see how i feel in the morning now.


----------



## BigDom86

lol nutter, did you do it straight in or angle?


----------



## d4ead

very slight angle i went in 3/4 of the way with a 1inch blue


----------



## d4ead

right not great but then i had to get up for it so....

training

shoulder press

warm up

110 x 6

130 x 4 *very poor form

90 x 8

140 x 2 *better effort then the 130's

sorry dan no film took my ohone but the gym was paked and i was toooo embaresed.

side raises (machine)

full stack and some extra 3 sets of 8

front raises 25kg plate with twist at top

3 sets of 8

thats it


----------



## d4ead

feel nothing in my pecs at all by the way


----------



## Dsahna

Come on mate,your pecs could hold a million ml:thumb: :lol: :lol:

Good workout too mate,vid next time


----------



## d4ead

im going to have togo down at like 2am or something so its empty just to appease you arnt i pmsl.


----------



## IanStu

seems a decent session to me...every single one of those lifts was much more than I can manage (please tell me you and Dan make all these weights up otherwise I might aswell just take up knitting or something).

I never do front raises...do you think they are worth the effort??


----------



## d4ead

to be honest i dont normaly cos i swaer thats what always feks my forarms

but i find useing a plate and twisting at the top is quite nice.


----------



## Tommy10

PELAYO/ LOOSE WOMEN DRIVE BY..... :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boss!

I could do with a little help, never had gyno before but I've got a lump behind my left tit! What's the way forward?


----------



## d4ead

booooooom you hot hot hotty


----------



## ryoken

bigbob33 said:


> Morning boss!
> 
> I could do with a little help, never had gyno before but I've got a lump behind my left tit! What's the way forward?


im going to go against the grain here Bob, get on aromasin 25mgs ed till it subsides then lower dose to 12.5 mgs ed (half a tab) , now reason im saying that is because

1) it works straight away and letro takes 2-6 weeks to reach a stable level

2) it worked well to get rid of my gyno and some old gyno that letro wouldnt even touch

3) you will keep your sex drive

4) it wont dry your joints out like letro does

5) it wont make your a moody/hormanal woman like letro does

6) if it doesnt start reducing it within a week you can always revert to letro

7) its not harsh on lipids like letro:thumbup1:

my experience all times is aroamasin has worked better then letro or adex, some can call BS but i have no gyno to prove it:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

Nice one! I'll give it a go


----------



## d4ead

training

wide grip pulldowns

8 x 86

8 x 107

4 x 107

deads

5 x 130

4 x 160

1 x 190

1 x 190

bor

2 x 120

6 x 70

6 x 110

that was it back was pumped.


----------



## Tommy10

...mornin dread...all winnied up and buzzin... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

the pull downs were odd, i really had to swing like mad to get that weight down in the first place. my my legs were locked under i was ok and could have gone heavyer but as allways super painfull cramps in my calfs?


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> ...mornin dread...all winnied up and buzzin... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


boom boom boom :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> the pull downs were odd, i really had to swing like mad to get that weight down in the first place. my my legs were locked under i was ok and could have gone heavyer but as allways super painfull cramps in my calfs?


seat positioinig?


----------



## d4ead

no idea i have always suffered with calf cramps on pulldows and after benchpress


----------



## dannyboy01

good to see you today mate


----------



## big_jim_87

elo


----------



## d4ead

thanks dan

ello jim


----------



## big_jim_87

you good mate? hows the pecs?


----------



## d4ead

yeh fine i never did feel a thing at all. nice injection spot that.


----------



## big_jim_87

lol you jab pec? lol i just ment how are they after i jized all over them yesterday and after the dump i took on em last week?


----------



## d4ead

ohh that why didnt you say, that stuff is just so normal to me now i dont think about it. You know how i love to be your personal spunk rag and toilet.


----------



## big_jim_87

shut up i need a shyt! lolololololololololol


----------



## d4ead

this journal has just dived to the level of your ginger nut.. thats not good.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boss! Just off for a lovely days shopping with heather and the kids  only problem is I don't really like shopping :lol:


----------



## d4ead

hahahha ohhd ear bob....

jim i take it back your journal really has gone to the sh1ts no wonder your in here talking sh1t with me.

saw a guy in town bigger then me im going home to give my self a double injection of the strongest gear i can find. grrrrrrrr


----------



## d4ead

tell me am i the only 1 that really hates that?????

i mean i really hate it......

makes me want to run to a gym and work harder ohh and inject stuff obviously.


----------



## BigDom86

lol madman


----------



## BigDom86

i missed gym today :< boo


----------



## d4ead

gutted. give yourself 50 lashes, and 8ml of tren as penance.


----------



## BigDom86

i think i should!


----------



## d4ead

bday today no training.


----------



## bigbob33

Happy birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## SALKev

Happy birthday pal :beer:


----------



## d4ead

thanks guys ehh


----------



## nothing2fear

Happy birthday big man!


----------



## big_jim_87

happy bday buddy!


----------



## d4ead

thanks you two


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> tell me am i the only 1 that really hates that?????
> 
> i mean i really hate it......
> 
> makes me want to run to a gym and work harder ohh and inject stuff obviously.


well i wouldnt say hate it but it will make me feal like tho on thing im good at some cnut just beat me at it in public! so i wana smash ther face in lol


----------



## d4ead

jim thats only cos you couldnt possibly inject any more and if you could youd have already done it.


----------



## IanStu

happy birthday deadly....so how old ya...I actualy have no idea....

oh and I've sent the birthday reps in anticipation of you begging for em :stuart:


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> jim thats only cos you couldnt possibly inject any more and if you could youd have already done it.


lol my cycles aint ever that high i just batter the orals lol but never more then 2-3wks any way lol my cycle will soon change to a basic 1000mg test 600mg tren e maybe a few dbol basic and not that high lol


----------



## hackskii

Happy 50ith:lol:


----------



## d4ead

thanks lads......

jim im already on the basic 1000 test and 600 tren so there.... but i dropped the orals.


----------



## vsideboy

oop, missed it, happy belated birthday mr dead


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> thanks lads......
> 
> jim im already on the basic 1000 test and 600 tren so there.... but i dropped the orals.


i just looked at cycle may wack some mast in ther to get it over a 2g total? lol

atm i dnt know what im taking jabs are all over the gaff so hard to tell when i get all gear in will be a nice blast


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> i just looked at cycle may wack some mast in ther to get it over a 2g total? lol
> 
> atm i dnt know what im taking jabs are all over the gaff so hard to tell when i get all gear in will be a nice blast


I just like to quote the big gear heads fly by! :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

you guys are funny, I thought you'd need to closely monitor what your taking and when yet it seems like some of you are just chucking anything in whenever you feel like it. End up with little bodies and big popeye arms haha.

morning by the way.


----------



## Tommy10

Happy Birthday Cheeky

and....

get well soon


----------



## d4ead

felt ill today so failed to train.

damn it damn it damn it.

still got invited to a strongman comp on the 24th (spectate not compete obviously)


----------



## vsideboy

sorry to hear it mate, hope you're feeling better today bud.


----------



## dannyboy01

spoke to your mate Oli last night regarding Terry etc. thanks for that mate. looks like we're aiming to do something late July if you fancy tagging along?


----------



## d4ead

Training...

Flat bench

Warm up

120 x 6

140 x 6

160 x 4 + 100 x 8 + 60 x 8 + 40 x 9 dead.......

Incline

100 x 6

120 x 6

140 x 1 + 100 x 8

Cable flys

Light stretch 3 sets 8

Dumbbell curls

15 x 8

22.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

32.5 x 6

Fuked off home.


----------



## d4ead

dannyboy01 said:


> spoke to your mate Oli last night regarding Terry etc. thanks for that mate. looks like we're aiming to do something late July if you fancy tagging along?


you bet the fit little ass i wanna tag along  :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> you bet the fit little ass i wanna tag along  :thumbup1:


me...me...me.... :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning bro!


----------



## d4ead

Firstly the last couple of days I have been getting the most sharp agoniseing headachs I've ever had, whenever I do anything phisicle. That includes sex or ****ing.... not good

Checked bp its high but not that high... 164/84


----------



## d4ead

Training

Flat bench

Warm up blah blah

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 4 + 90 x 8

Incline

120 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 4

160 x 1 + 90 x 8

Machine flys

Full stack x 3 sets

Dumbbell curls

25 x 8

3 sets

End of......


----------



## winger

What's up Scott? I think it's stress, take a breath and relax, flyby! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

i guess it could be stress.....

i guess ill find out sooner or later..

do they make tshirts that say

'if i suffer a stroke please phone 999 and my wife'


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> i guess it could be stress.....
> 
> i guess ill find out sooner or later..
> 
> do they make tshirts that say
> 
> 'if i suffer a stroke please phone 999 and my wife'


Well, I love ya big man!

The very first person to meet me at the cheese.


----------



## d4ead

still hope to come meet you and haks on your turf later this year.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> still hope to come meet you and haks on your turf later this year.


 Bring it!

Oh yea, let the games begin. Say, are you bringing and extra kidney?

You might need it. :whistling:


----------



## winger

Oh

Yea

Stop

Looking

at

my

ass

<------(((XO


----------



## d4ead

i prefer little uber tight ass's my good friend


----------



## winger

Girls that skinny have no ass at all. :whistling:


----------



## antere07

The kind of ass you can have a piggyback without holding on.

Ide smash her back doors in anyday lol.


----------



## hackskii

Scott, you like them young huh?

That isnt even legal here in the States:lol:

That could very well be blood pressure bro........

Systolic - Diastolic

210 - 120 - Stage 4 High Blood Pressure

180 - 110 - Stage 3 High Blood Pressure

160 - 100 - Stage 2 High Blood Pressure

140 - 90 - Stage 1 High Blood Pressure

So, yah you can have issues with headache with that 160 number


----------



## BigDom86

lol scott likes them young. saw him dribbling the other week when we went past the school lol


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Scott, you like them young huh?
> 
> That isnt even legal here in the States:lol:
> 
> That could very well be blood pressure bro........
> 
> Systolic - Diastolic
> 
> 210 - 120 - Stage 4 High Blood Pressure
> 
> 180 - 110 - Stage 3 High Blood Pressure
> 
> 160 - 100 - Stage 2 High Blood Pressure
> 
> 140 - 90 - Stage 1 High Blood Pressure
> 
> So, yah you can have issues with headache with that 160 number


yeh i reconised the feeling but hey my blood pressure topped out at 164/134 when i was on clen........

the first figure is also conected to stress, and can be influenced by a heap of other factors... the second figure is the one that makes you drop down dead so id be happy if that stays below the 100 mark.

on the bright side ****ed 3 times today with no issues. so maybe its cleared up a little


----------



## d4ead

i like my chicks anorexic, the winner is the thinner, wont have to take her skinny ass out to a fancy dinner... like sizzler.


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> lol scott likes them young. saw him dribbling the other week when we went past the school lol


the school had a 6th form dammit


----------



## d4ead

antere07 said:


> The kind of ass you can have a piggyback without holding on.
> 
> Ide smash her back doors in anyday lol.


as mr mercury said

'fat bottomed girls, make the rockin world go round'

personaly however ill take the skinny runt any day.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> Firstly the last couple of days I have been getting the most sharp agoniseing headachs I've ever had, whenever I do anything phisicle. That includes sex or ****ing.... not good
> 
> Checked bp its high but not that high... 164/84


I had them a while ago for a short period, never really found out why. Hope you feeling better soon mate, its awful getting the stabbing pain in the head.


----------



## Cheese

I got skinny covered so my women don't have to. Curves for me!


----------



## d4ead

Training.

Press

Warm up

120 x 8

140 x 6

150 x 4 booooooom

Side raises machine

Full stack 3 sets of 8

reverse flys

3 sets 8 light weight.

rope pull downs

3 sets 8 light weight.

Pump was great.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> I got skinny covered so my women don't have to. Curves for me!


did you just call your sexy girlfriend fat?????????

ohhhh my fingers hovering over my text button to let her know.....


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> Training.
> 
> Press
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 120 x 8
> 
> 140 x 6
> 
> 150 x 4 booooooom
> 
> Side raises machine
> 
> Full stack 3 sets of 8
> 
> reverse flys
> 
> 3 sets 8 light weight.
> 
> rope pull downs
> 
> 3 sets 8 light weight.
> 
> Pump was great.


nice :thumbup1: but didnt you just say in dans thred it was 3 reps? :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

Curves are good...but that chick in the blue - that's a nice ass too!


----------



## d4ead

I text my mate 3 reps but the forum post was done from the gym so I'm guessing that's the correct total. Either way ill go for 5 reps next week to just remove any doubt.


----------



## jimmy79

hello mate fly by!!!!! all going well over here then?


----------



## winger

Natty beta scum bump.


----------



## d4ead

Due to continued problems with headachs training has been temporaraly canceled.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Due to continued problems with headachs training has been temporaraly canceled.


Are you still on gear?


----------



## d4ead

gear is as vital for me as water and air. However i am on a very low dose just 1g sus and 600mg tren and 20iu of slow slin. (almost a cruise dose these days)

To be honest i think im dehydrated the temp in my flat sits steady on 34c that and the tren, and my hate of water is not a good mix.


----------



## d4ead

blood pressure reading on waking 167/93

training

deads

warm up

160 x 5

180 x 3 + 100 x 8

pull downs

full stack 3 sets of 8

cable rows (some bastard jumped on my barbell while i got a drink)

full stack 3 sets of 8

head hurt a lot, took a lot of rest time to stay concious

bp 2.5 hours after training

181/98


----------



## d4ead

ordered hawthorn and celery seed supps to help with bp

already take,

omega 3 fish oil x 12

primrose oil x 4

chealted magnesium x 2

glucosimine sulphate x 2

multi vits and minerls x 2

iron x 1


----------



## Tommy10

winger said:


> Are you still on gear?


is Obama still black

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howe

Evening mate


----------



## hackskii

Dead mate, if you reduce your sust and tren dose you won't have headaches.

Less training, high dose, you are playing with fire.


----------



## d4ead

What is this term lower dosage all about mate, I just can't get my head around it.


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> What is this term lower dosage all about mate, I just can't get my head around it.


i dont know but all the gays are talking about it.....


----------



## vsideboy

boooooom - forum catchup session

nice PB there scott, and I'd go with the chick walking up them stairs over the fat ass chick too.

morning everyone, glad I ain't missed much other than gear talk and sexy chic pics.


----------



## BigDom86

that is a very high reading upon waking :/ it shoiuld be its lowest upon waking. i blame your working shifts tbh and the heat


----------



## hackskii

BigDom86 said:


> that is a very high reading upon waking :/ it shoiuld be its lowest upon waking. i blame your working shifts tbh and the heat


Gear over time will elivate blood pressure I have noticed, headaches last week now you have the highest blood pressure ever in the morning.

Not trying to be an ass here but bro, State II stroke range is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## d4ead

Although I'm joking about my good friend I am taking it serioussly, and taking steps.

I only have 3 weeks left of current gear. I have done similar dosages but this is defo more specific.

Probably heat conected, need to hydrate more, my poor water intake has to be sorted.

Ill let you know how I get on in the gym in the morning.


----------



## d4ead

Ok felt like I was going to pass out after the first warm up set, but struggled on... oh woe is me.

Training

Flat

Warm up

120 x 5

130 x 5

150 x 3 + 100 x 12

Incline

100 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5

Decline

90 x 20

90 x 15

90 x 20

Dumbbell curls

25kg x 3 sets of 8

Barbell curls

35 x 3 sets of 8

Not a heavy workout, but wamp was good.


----------



## d4ead

photo whoring --- well this is in members pictures it would be rude not to...


----------



## d4ead

couple more...


----------



## d4ead

well i start to cut in a couple of weeks then i should lose some of the unsightly fat thats settled for long term parking over my abs, love handles boobs etc.

My months supply of eggs just delivered. whooop, the big ones are all double yolk'ers.

Just another 2 weeks and ill have a new phone and you can have some higher quality pics ehh.


----------



## d4ead

ohh older ones


----------



## hackskii

Man, that is alot of eggs:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

High volume clucking flyby xxx

Low carb protein pancakes:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## vsideboy

oi oi!

good bit of whoring there mate, all those eggs are an accident just waiting to happen (funny accident it will be though!)


----------



## d4ead

should go and do legs really but cant be assed ill go tonight when everyone else is in bed.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning buddy! I've got the joy of legs this afternoon 

Nice pics by the way


----------



## d4ead

thanks boss


----------



## SALKev

That's an eggstremely large amount of eggs. Big gym too!

I think you look leaner than in your avi.


----------



## Tommy10

ive tried and tried but cannot get my head round eggs.....


----------



## winger

SALKev said:


> That's an eggstremely large amount of eggs.


LOL, you are a funny man! :beer:


----------



## winger

Super Hench fly by, not me of course.


----------



## vsideboy

morning boys


----------



## d4ead

Training

Squat

Warm up

140 x 4

160 x

3...

180 x 4 + 100 x 8 + 60 x 8

Curls

100

x 8

110 x 6

110 x 4

Extentions

3 set full stack x 8

Calf

raises3 sets full stack x 8

Was ok but knees were bolloxed

and still are. Defo weaker then my muscle now.


----------



## d4ead

2 pics from today.

its not blurred its artistic.


----------



## d4ead

SALKev said:


> That's an eggstremely large amount of eggs. Big gym too!
> 
> I think you look leaner than in your avi.


yes funny

anf thanks



Pelayo said:


> ive tried and tried but cannot get my head round eggs.....


chicken periods, whats wrong with that



winger said:


> Super Hench fly by, not me of course.


your as sexy and as hench as they come



vsideboy said:


> morning boys


morning vside me old mate


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Training
> 
> Squat
> 
> Warm up
> 
> 140 x 4
> 
> 160 x
> 
> 3...
> 
> 180 x 4 + 100 x 8 + 60 x 8
> 
> Curls
> 
> 100
> 
> x 8
> 
> 110 x 6
> 
> 110 x 4
> 
> Extentions
> 
> 3 set full stack x 8
> 
> Calf
> 
> raises3 sets full stack x 8
> 
> Was ok but knees were bolloxed
> 
> and still are. Defo weaker then my muscle now.


That is in pounds right?


----------



## d4ead

what the fek is a lb we went metric in the 80's


----------



## d4ead

your strike situation resolved yet boss?


----------



## hackskii

So, you are curling 242 pounds for 4 reps?

See how come I asked if it was in pounds?

If you say yes, then id love to see a video on that one.


----------



## BigDom86

he means leg curls hacks lol


----------



## hackskii

BigDom86 said:


> he means leg curls hacks lol


Oh, a senior moment from me:lol:

Im mad at the wife, I gave her two grand because she was shedding tears, then after all the bills are paid I have a dentist bill and a shopping bill for over a grand from her.

I only had 150 left in the checking account.

I told her to pay her own bills and she said no.

Grrrrr:cursing:


----------



## d4ead

women cant live with them, cant kill, rape, and mutilate there bodys.... well not officially ;P


----------



## d4ead

yeh dom was right mate leg curls...

i figured being leg day and all ;P

love ya haks man

love ya dom

xxxxx


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yeh dom was right mate leg curls...
> 
> i figured being leg day and all ;P
> 
> *love ya haks man*
> 
> *love ya dom*
> 
> xxxxx


what about me...


----------



## d4ead

You know I love you too.


----------



## d4ead

You know I love you thom


----------



## winger

What about me, you bought my wife and I dinner, oh the pain, the pain I say!

Kicked to the curb by the copy and his big mofo hench friends, why oh why do I put up with this. :beer:

No wonder I escape with drugs. :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

hows the bicep big boy?


----------



## d4ead

> im rather concerned about the sudden swelling and pain in my left bicep.... rather odd not done anything to it or worked biceps in ages.





> Bicep is now agony. 2 ibuprofen 2 aspirin 2 paracetomol 2 co dydomol and still to painful to move. Wtf.





> ok woke up with out pain killers in my system im certainly a lot better then i was but its certainly still bloody painful. Curses why do i continue to do this to myself... ohh yeh to look super buff. carry on.


----------



## d4ead

sorry, just updates from facebook last night.

Currently in a great deal of discomfort.


----------



## WRT

Has it just swollen up for no reason?


----------



## d4ead

seems to have pal, really weird. feels very much like a trapped nerv. If i straightened my arm id pass out.


----------



## hackskii

Stretch that stuff out mate, I bet money you need a good massage.

I know I could help you if I was there, no doubt it is farther up the chain than your bicep.


----------



## vsideboy

hope you're well soon guvnor


----------



## d4ead

> just got carried away having a **** and is now in more pain then yesterday.





> ok feels a little better now. Lets hope it can cope with holding the pans as i cook dinner.
> 
> This is really begining to **** me off. I wanted a good week of training this week.
> 
> Ive defo lost size and put on fat!!!





> almost time for work. Im hot, wet with sweat, and still in pain. Ohhh dear god.





> No training, ARM still agony. Ffs.


Last 24 hours in facebook updates.

Now seriously i dont know, i have no real worrys about my arm im sure it will be fine in time its just really annoying cos its effecting my training. I really needed a good week this week as my trainings been poor for a good while now. I need a clean bill of helf so i can get out there and pack some damn muscle on.

I have about 3 weeks left on the tren left before i go into my cutting mode.


----------



## winger

Well heal up big man and we love ya!


----------



## vsideboy

good luck bud.


----------



## Tommy10

you will be fine big boy...chillax


----------



## pcuzz

Hello scotty!!!

Thought I'd drop by to say hello, lmao just seen I'm a gold member and I'm looking as slender as a gold bar, I need to beef myself up big time 

Hope your well mate!


----------



## d4ead

Bruise is coming along nicely now. Well least its confirmed its just my dodgy jab tecnique.

In other news I am still alive.


----------



## d4ead

Sneeky bi shot.


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> In other news I am still alive.


yey :beer: :bounce: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Glad we are both walking on this not so green Earth together

..but what are you doing with that needle, shoving it in sideways? :lol:


----------



## winger

I think he needs a good jab man! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

winger said:


> I think he needs a *good jab man!* :thumbup1:


.....YOU RANG....


----------



## d4ead

pel thats not wat he was tinking of you perv..... besides i thought you wanted me to jab you.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> pel thats not wat he was tinking of you perv..... besides i thought you wanted me to jab you.


oh yea...forgot:lol: :lol: ....snap to it then...aint got all day...training at 730


----------



## d4ead

ive been on cycle now since last may thats 13 months of constant abuse... maybe my body just needs a break.

can i inject say 150mg a week sub q? as a cruise dose??

maybe have a few months of before i start my cut cycle??

what do peeps think?


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> ive been on cycle now since last may thats 13 months of constant abuse... maybe my body just needs a break.
> 
> can i inject say 150mg a week sub q? as a cruise dose??
> 
> maybe have a few months of before i start my cut cycle??
> 
> what do peeps think?


the priory.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Ouch ouch ouch


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy when i jab bis (very rearly) i do it in the peek, go in at the top about 1/2 inch thats it mate


----------



## IanStu

ffs you aint meant to use knitting needles...that bruise is a whopper but could you please keep it covered up as I cant abide physical imperfection of any sort...thank you :stuart:

I see you're talking about cruising :cursing: ...I'm in the 4th week of mine and have lost 11lbs....its made me realy fvckin miserable (more so than usual)...I'm thinking this may be a very short cruise...I feel like the incredible shrinking man (the original film, not the remake which was rubbish).

live long and prosper :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy when i jab bis (very rearly) i do it in the peek, go in at the top about 1/2 inch thats it mate


i jab same place mate..


----------



## d4ead

oh well


----------



## d4ead

joe says it looks like a tear not a jab injury i agree, but cant work out how ive torn it when i didnt work it out.


----------



## winger

Monkey bump fly by.


----------



## mac_c_uk

d4ead said:


> ive been on cycle now since last may thats 13 months of constant abuse... maybe my body just needs a break.


Bloody hell m8, not bein rude but going by your pics have you trained in those 13 months????


----------



## d4ead

hell mac you should see the state of me if i didnt train or jab


----------



## big_jim_87

mac_c_uk said:


> Bloody hell m8, not bein rude but going by your pics have you trained in those 13 months????


do we have any pics of you? i h8 ppl that comment on ppl that have no pics i take p1ss all time but my pics are up to be ripped at too


----------



## winger

Well he did get banned from Professional Muscle board if that helps any. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Haha well I know I'm bettr then average joe, but far behind bodybuilders.

There's no doubt I use drugs to compensate for poor training and diet.

When is all said and done I can go out, be that to town for a drink or t the beach and its rare to spot someone bigger. Yet in the gym I'm small fry.

Let him have his fun, peronaly I see a huge difference in the last 12 months pictures. I'm happire with my phisque then ever bfore.

Once I'm repaired it will only get better.


----------



## vsideboy

I'll come and train with ya mate, then you'll look big again. I'm diddy (unfortunately diddy as in size, not diddy as the hugely successful and uber rich rapper damnit!)


----------



## sizar

mac_c_uk said:


> Bloody hell m8, not bein rude but going by your pics have you trained in those 13 months????


 :ban:

You got no pic so hush it .. i bet your some FAT guy .. can't even move out of his room... :laugh:


----------



## mac_c_uk

Like i said, i wasn't being rude. But 13 months on gear...

Maybe the money would be better spent in hiring a trainer? I'm betting you can pack on more muscle mass without gear and the correct training


----------



## IanStu

mac_c_uk said:


> Bloody hell m8, not bein rude but going by your pics have you trained in those 13 months????


just for the record, when i met d4ead I was quite surprised at how big he was, he has a great shape to his body and in real life there is no doubt that he is a bodybuilder...I have to say his pics dont do him justice, he realy is impressive considering the relative short time he has being doing this.


----------



## d4ead

mac_c_uk said:


> Like i said, i wasn't being rude. But 13 months on gear...
> 
> Maybe the money would be better spent in hiring a trainer? I'm betting you can pack on more muscle mass without gear and the correct training


i dont know mate i dont nessersaraly think training is the issue i think my problems lie much more with diet.

that said i am comfortably the biggest lad in either of the gyms i use, and make far faster progress. They are both regular gyms not hardcore bb type gyms.

However i certainly dont deny that i could have progressed quicker if the diet hasd been better over the last year.

With no other gear users to measure myself next to however i have no real idea on quite how fast you should grow on gear or off gear.

I was never exspecting to look like cutler after 1 years juiceing thats for sure.

As far as hireing a trainer from what ive seen any that have a clue about what there doing are far and few between.

The biggest in either of the gym i use is half my size and half as strong.



IanStu said:


> just for the record, when i met d4ead I was quite surprised at how big he was, he has a great shape to his body and in real life there is no doubt that he is a bodybuilder...I have to say his pics dont do him justice, he realy is impressive considering the relative short time he has being doing this.


Thanks ian mate


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Haha well I know I'm bettr then average joe, but far behind bodybuilders.
> 
> There's no doubt I use drugs to compensate for poor training and diet.
> 
> When is all said and done I can go out, be that to town for a drink or t the beach and its rare to spot someone bigger. Yet in the gym I'm small fry.
> 
> Let him have his fun, peronaly I see a huge difference in the last 12 months pictures. I'm happire with my phisque then ever bfore.
> 
> Once I'm repaired it will only get better.


here...here... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning 

If it makes you feel better, I thought you had good size for a short lad :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Er thanks I think?!?


----------



## bigbob33

Only messing 

How's things mate?


----------



## d4ead

arm still hurts

cant train

live in rabbit hutch

don't earn enough to cover food and rent

got screwed on the last car i bought

got screwed on the last gear i bought

torn between doing what right and what i want

have 0 friends close enough to actually see

live my life as a recluse on a pc

so same as normal then


----------



## hackskii

I am your friend................kisses.........xxxooo.............hugs too..........

With all the static I get from the wife, a recluse sounds pretty good about now.


----------



## d4ead

haks let me come be your house mate.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> haks let me come be your house mate.


come to my house.....i will take care of ya pal.. :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

this is 10 days after i noticed discomfort and 12 days since i worked the bicep.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey even though ya friends arent near they are always thinking of ya silly


----------



## bigbob33

I'm always here if you want a chat bro 

Oh and I haven't started the old shic yet as I had to spend the cash I had put aside on my fking car


----------



## hackskii

Now, can you tell me how you did that?

Looks like a torn something or other.

Technical term is it looks like you tore a thingamajiggie.

If my wife acts up much more, you can stay with me mate................ :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

mate tbh id have some one who knowes what they are on about look at that like a dr or physio?


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> arm still hurts
> 
> cant train
> 
> live in rabbit hutch
> 
> don't earn enough to cover food and rent
> 
> got screwed on the last car i bought
> 
> got screwed on the last gear i bought
> 
> torn between doing what right and what i want
> 
> have 0 friends close enough to actually see
> 
> live my life as a recluse on a pc
> 
> so same as normal then


wtf is this! are you on a pct?


----------



## d4ead

Worse 200mg a week cruise dose jim....

Went to a walk in center dr there had a nose.

Thanks for all the support guys. Xx


----------



## Tommy10

Hey mr....u started ur new core routine yet.....u will look ace in a months time..all lean and ripped :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

diet and routine start monday.

im really feeling the lack of test how is it even possible that my bollox have already sagged below my kneecaps.


----------



## bigbob33

What the new routine big fella?


----------



## IanStu

You sound right p!ssed off at the moment Scott, if you are interested in euthanasia I have booklets on the subject that I like to give to all my friends and family...I find it makes an unusual and charming gift...normal terms and conditions apply


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> im really feeling the lack of test


Despite being on 4 times more than me :lol:

Man up.


----------



## d4ead

Its the drop matt just the drop ok 

It was really odd injecting 1/4 of a ml instead of 8ml


----------



## vsideboy

morning boys, come on scott take that frown and turn it upside down mate.


----------



## d4ead

I'm small, I've shrunk to mere mortal ize already.

20 mins hiit on xtrainer

3 sets of 25 crunches

Its a start, diet went ok too no cheating.


----------



## roberts1974

d4ead said:


> diet and routine start monday.
> 
> im really feeling the lack of test how is it even possible that my bollox have already sagged below my kneecaps.


 hi buster gonad hows the new hiit going im sure u will be fine mate.


----------



## d4ead

ok matts told me off no more self pity

its only going to be a little while before my arms back and so help me when it is ready ill already have a 6 pak and my legs will be closer to my top half.

That can only be an improvement and if it takes me a couple of months for my top half to get back to where it is so be it.


----------



## d4ead

hey roberts thanks for dropping in...

yeh all will be ok.. thanks


----------



## d4ead

20 min hiit on xtrainer

25 crunches

done


----------



## Bettyboo

Do my eyes deceive me are you actually doing cardio??? hehe x


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Do my eyes deceive me are you actually doing cardio??? hehe x


yea he is...watch out lean guy about....:laugh:


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> 20 min hiit on xtrainer
> 
> 25 crunches
> 
> done





Bettyboo said:


> Do my eyes deceive me are you actually doing cardio??? hehe x


No, his tes levels are down. :beer: I should have done this!









I still love you Scott!


----------



## d4ead

20 min hiit x trainer

25 crunches

Stomach hurt

Opps to much to soon maybe.

Had my arm out of its sling most of today.. felt okish but was aching by the time I left for work so put it up again.

Ordered some hghrp6 to help with recovery. Fingers crossed.

I have 1 night more at work then I have 3 nights off I'm going away. So won't be ale to train Friday. Guess I can do cardio and situps whereever I am.

Cardio is a cert. ;p


----------



## bigbob33

Good man  nice to see you're sticking to the plan :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

nice one mate, and its good to see some positive posts for a change too.

p.s. thanks again for the early morning wakeup text, was 6 minutes before my alarm was going to go off, looked outside, dark and raining so no fasted cycling for me this morning.


----------



## M.V.P

You have a fantastic chest mate, very similar to the one I want. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> arm still hurts
> 
> cant train
> 
> live in rabbit hutch
> 
> don't earn enough to cover food and rent
> 
> got screwed on the last car i bought
> 
> got screwed on the last gear i bought
> 
> torn between doing what right and what i want
> 
> have 0 friends close enough to actually see
> 
> live my life as a recluse on a pc
> 
> so same as normal then


what happened bro???


----------



## winger

Testaholic said:


> what happened bro???


Bump


----------



## big_jim_87

cant you read? he got screwed!


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> cant you read? he got screwed!


What was her name?


----------



## d4ead

M.V.P said:


> You have a fantastic chest mate, very similar to the one I want. Keep up the good work!





Testaholic said:


> what happened bro???





winger said:


> Bump


to be fair its not there fault, i paid the money they got rushed to hospital with kidney failure. so now i have to wait with no gear.


----------



## d4ead

Well easy start

30mins hiit on xtrainer

3 sets of 25 crunches

And 1 set of reverse crunches.

Went home...

Start hghrp6 today to ain recovery


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Well easy start
> 
> 30mins hiit on xtrainer
> 
> 3 sets of 25 crunches
> 
> And 1 set of reverse crunches.
> 
> Went home...
> 
> Start hghrp6 today to ain recovery


good man...nice n easy... :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> to be fair its not there fault, i paid the money they got rushed to hospital with kidney failure. so now i have to wait with no gear.


oh dear....gear related? thats enough to put you off lol


----------



## hackskii

Ok, sorry but I am lost here.

Scott, are you saying you have kidney problems?

Or are the kidney issues with someone else?


----------



## Testoholic

hackskii said:


> Ok, sorry but I am lost here.
> 
> Scott, are you saying you have kidney problems?
> 
> Or are the kidney issues with someone else?


they guy he was getting his gear from was rushed to hospital with kidney failure lol, thus meant he didnt get it yet.


----------



## big_jim_87

the issues are with his source? he payed cash then they died or some thing? lol


----------



## d4ead

I've lost a fuk load of size 7kg in fact. Not a happy bunny.

Cardio

30 mins hiit

3 sets of 25 crunches.

Id do a picture updae if I thought I could look at a photo without puking in digust


----------



## bigbob33

Morning boss! How long is the weight loss over?


----------



## BigDom86

your going to disappear soon


----------



## d4ead

3 weeks bob mate.


----------



## winger

Post up a pic, I bet you look great!


----------



## d4ead

Taken yesterday.


----------



## d4ead

Not really pleased but there's no doubt some fat has shifted.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning! Definately looking leaner mate


----------



## vsideboy

blimey mate, its dropping off ya. wish i could lose some, even doing morning cardio theres no movement of my belly. sacked it all off now as very disheartened so will just get back to it when i get back in 2 weeks.


----------



## d4ead

no drugs yet either thats just diet and cardio and some gut crunches.

just started hghrp6 and cjc that will help.

im still waiting on everything else....... ffs......... i need gear.


----------



## d4ead

ps took my top off in front of a chick and she let out an involuntary squeal and stuttered holly Mary mother of god. Thats how every good session should start.


----------



## d4ead

even got a text after that said something on the lines of sorry for the squeal, but you have the body of a god.

i like that, so much nicer then he looks like he dont train.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> even got a text after that said something on the lines of sorry for the squeal, *but you have the body of a god.*
> 
> i like that, so much nicer then he looks like he dont train.


...and a face only a mother could love......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

well thats true enough pel mate. why the hell do you think i work out in the first place. Takes the attention away from the ugly mug


----------



## bigbob33

A squeal from a bird is always a result mate!

Just thought I'd give you a quick heads up on my current cycle...

1200mg of test pw

600mg tri tren pw

Just moving up to 10 ius of humalog slin with breakfast and post workout!

Doing this for 6 weeks then 4 weeks cruise then hopefully funds allowing a mega blast for a further 6 weeks


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> even got a text after that said something on the lines of sorry for the squeal, but you have the body of a god.
> 
> i like that, so much nicer then he looks like he dont train.


don't put yerself down so much mate, you are a big guy.


----------



## d4ead

Training

Squats

Warm up

6 x 100

6 x 140

4 x 180

4 x 200

Etentions

3 sets 12 full stack

Curls

3 sets of 12 half stack (laying instead of seated)

Calf raises

3 sets of 10 full stack


----------



## d4ead

is still really odd trying to balance the bar with 1 arm dangling down. Did try to hold the bar but put to much pressure on my bicep.


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> A squeal from a bird is always a result mate!
> 
> Just thought I'd give you a quick heads up on my current cycle...
> 
> 1200mg of test pw
> 
> 600mg tri tren pw
> 
> Just moving up to 10 ius of humalog slin with breakfast and post workout!
> 
> Doing this for 6 weeks then 4 weeks cruise then hopefully funds allowing a mega blast for a further 6 weeks


sweet mate sweet



vsideboy said:


> don't put yerself down so much mate, you are a big guy.


im ok my lil stud muffin dont you worry


----------



## vsideboy

maybe machine work might be best til the arms healed mate?


----------



## bigbob33

Nice squats mate!


----------



## Bettyboo

hey your making good progress, hmm not sure bout new hair do, they missed a bit in the middle lol

keep smiling hun x


----------



## BigDom86

nice squatting buddy  ill com down and visit u soon


----------



## big_jim_87

hows the gay diet going?


----------



## d4ead

Yeh all ok sticking to it prety much. Ha a little treat last night. Cardio is boring and unfulfilling...

Don't hav any abs yet but love hanles are down for sure.


----------



## bigbob33

Dnp?


----------



## winger

You do look leaner! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

I will see you tomorrow hun, cant wait


----------



## d4ead

yeh be good.


----------



## d4ead

bollox weights starts monday and i couldnt give a fukin damn if it kills me.

bring on the gear


----------



## Tommy10

sod it ..lets do a Sid and Nancy.....


----------



## big_jim_87

wana get lean?

100mcg t3

140mcg clen

200-600mg start low and build up

c.v a.m and p.m

few weeks but dnp in blasts not all time maybe 10day blasts

job done!


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> wana get lean?
> 
> 100mcg t3
> 
> 140mcg clen
> 
> 200-600mg start low and build up
> 
> c.v a.m and p.m
> 
> few weeks but dnp in blasts not all time maybe 10day blasts
> 
> job done!


What if he just cut out the bad carbs, reduced calories and did a little cardio?


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> What if he just cut out the bad carbs, reduced calories and did a little cardio?


then hed be a cnut on a diet for ever! he is a fat cnut and needs drugs! end of

sory d4ead but you know.....lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> then hed be a cnut on a diet for ever! he is a fat cnut and needs drugs! end of
> 
> sory d4ead but you know.....lol


Far be it for Jim to sugar coat anything...lol

Better living through chemistry...perfect!


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Far be it for Jim to sugar coat anything...lol
> 
> Better living through chemistry...perfect!


why put ya self through a shytty diet that makes you wana die when ther are drugs that can do it all for you? plus if he died then it would save him topping him self on the diet as i feel like it on low carbs! lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> why put ya self through a shytty diet that makes you wana die when ther are drugs that can do it all for you? plus if he died then it would save him topping him self on the diet as i feel like it on low carbs! lol


I thought that was what meth was made for. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> I thought that was what meth was made for. :whistling:


meth tren or crystal meth?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> meth tren or crystal meth?


High doses of either would probably do it wouldn't it? :beer:

For the record, I haven't tried either.


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> High doses of either would probably do it wouldn't it? :beer:
> 
> For the record, I haven't tried either.


why? your missing out!....... on both! lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> why? your missing out!....... on both! lol


LOL, oh man that was perfect! You must have stole it from somewhere..lol


----------



## winger

What does it mean when you pick up a beer and its empty and you do it about four ****ing times..lol


----------



## big_jim_87

i found it on a note folded up in a bit of poo i got in the post?????


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> What does it mean when you pick up a beer and its empty and you do it about four ****ing times..lol


you need some meth!


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> you need some meth!


LOL


----------



## deeppurple

winger said:


> LOL


wingeeerrrrrr kiss me you old fart


----------



## d4ead

Thanks guys.....

Can't do clen fuks my bp to much.

T3 I have ready to go.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning  looking good mate!


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> Thanks guys.....
> 
> Can't do clen fuks my bp to much.
> 
> T3 I have ready to go.


looking much better buddy


----------



## d4ead

Well gonna try a light chest workout in morning, maybe light bicep with cardio and abs.


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds like a plan! Just go steady


----------



## d4ead

Training

Incline

None to painful even with jsu the bar

Flat

Warm up

100 x 8

110 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 6

150 x 4

160 x 3 + 60 x 19

Decline

None to painful

Xtrainer

20 mins hiit

3 sets 25,20,17 stomach crunches

Didn't do biceps didn't want to push my luck.


----------



## bigbob33

Nice one buddy  didn't bother going steady then lol....


----------



## winger

Looking good Scotty.


----------



## d4ead

still a lot of fat over the the lower gut. But im pleased with how its going on the fat loss front. Thanks for that winger xx

and the damn love handles are still huge but at least they have shrunk a bit ehh.

Im going to keep going on the cardio and diet for the foreseeable future as well. I would like to say i had a decent body at least once.


----------



## deeppurple

a cheesecake is better than no cake at all


----------



## big_jim_87

160kx3 yep! big weight!


----------



## d4ead

Training

Squats

Warm up

100 x 8

140 x 6

180 x 4

220 x 3 new pb

Extentions

3 sets 12 full stack

Curls

3 sets 8 just over half stck

Calf raises

3 sets 15 full stack

Crunches

25

Ouch

That's all folks


----------



## Tommy10

well done scotty boy....all sounding good


----------



## d4ead

Training

Atempted shoulder press couldn't do it just 2 painfull

8 x 20kg

X trainer

25 mins hiit

Crunches

3 x 25

That was it time was short.


----------



## d4ead

Training

Wg pulldowns

Warm up

82 x 8

89 x 8

93 x 8

102 x 6

Cable rows

Full stack

2 sets 8

Half stack

1 set 8

Bor

Just bar x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

60 x 8

Deads

60 x 8

Just bar x 8

Just bar x 8

Xtrainer

30 ins hiit

Crunches

2 x 25

Arm held up ok, was delecate on the bor and deads so took it very very easy


----------



## bigbob33

Good man! Nice sensible lifting  you'll be back to full strenth soon buddy.


----------



## d4ead

Bicep feels a little tight this salvo, but fine. Looking good.


----------



## BigDom86

sexiness.


----------



## d4ead

Current pic of arm.


----------



## Bettyboo

sexy arm there hehe :0) you ok


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Bettyboo

Hellooo Howieee hows you


----------



## winger

Hello peeps!


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Hellooo Howieee hows you


Hey Betty! I'm good thanks. You? x


----------



## Bettyboo

Im good thanks hun, getting there i think lol but who knows??? lol x


----------



## Howe

Bettyboo said:


> Im good thanks hun, getting there i think lol but who knows??? lol x


Good  x


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate, hope lifes treating you well


----------



## winger

Bump for Scotty and once again thanks for the meal at Ye Ole Cheshire Cheese. I am like an elephant when it comes to memory, or was it BF? :whistling:


----------



## deeppurple

ANAL WINGER!


----------



## winger

deeppurple said:


> ANAL WINGER!


What he said, but can I have a few beers first to relax! :beer:


----------



## deeppurple

mate u got msn? yahoo? skype?

pm me bro x


----------



## winger

deeppurple said:


> mate u got msn? yahoo? skype?
> 
> pm me bro x


I actually have all of the above, but you will cut into my drinking time..lol


----------



## deeppurple

pm me with msn butt winger! :tongue:


----------



## winger

deeppurple said:


> pm me with msn butt winger! :tongue:


Well if you notice the big red Y, that would be yahoo messenger son!

Let's do that instead, I got the app on my phone.

What is your user name?


----------



## deeppurple

im going to kill you with a sharpened brocolli.


----------



## big_jim_87

butt hole!


----------



## deeppurple

big_jim_87 said:


> butt hole!


i smell like one :thumbup1:


----------



## Howe

Evening all. Hope you all good!?


----------



## big_jim_87

were the fuk is scott?


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> were the fuk is scott?


Right here, what is the big deal? :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

just missed ya lol have a x


----------



## Bettyboo

He's on holiday with his mrs lol


----------



## hackskii

big_jim_87 said:


> just missed ya lol have a x


Its nice to be missed. :wub:


----------



## Howe

Finally got a journal up on here! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/107493-howes-journal.html


----------



## SALKev

Hope you're enjoying yourself big guy! :thumb:


----------



## winger

I miss Scott too!


----------



## d4ead

Miss no more.

back to work tonight.

Back to gym in the morning.

back on the juice?? ...... not yet


----------



## Howe

d4ead said:


> Miss no more.
> 
> back to work tonight.
> 
> Back to gym in the morning.
> 
> back on the juice?? ...... not yet


Hi mate!


----------



## big_jim_87

Howe said:


> Finally got a journal up on here! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/107493-howes-journal.html


you thread theif!


----------



## d4ead

current cruise dose is 100mg per 10 days.

curerently on hghrp6 for arm repair.

That is all.

I have done 2 months on cruise now i will attempt to go 1 more month clean. (well as clean as i get) then

800mg sus, 600mg equip, 600mg mast. weekly

50mg winny daily

Diet was spot on for the month before my holiday, ive had a few slip ups this last week and a few treats. However still ate more and better then your average joe. Need to get the diet back where it should be so i can lose the rest of this fat.

All in all lets rock and roll.

While im in recovery mode ive decided to keep the weight at a level were i can hit a minimum 8 reps.

concerns

i still cant straighten my arm fully. shoulder still stiff. Knee still needs op.


----------



## d4ead

hey guys

hope your both well 

thanks for keeping the journal alive guys


----------



## Howe

big_jim_87 said:


> you thread theif!


D4ead asked me to post a link in his thread. 



d4ead said:


> hey guys
> 
> hope your both well
> 
> thanks for keeping the journal alive guys


I'm good thanks mate. You? x


----------



## hackskii

100mg every 7 days is typical TRT doses.

Adex @ .5mg twice a week.

You can use some HCG in there as well.

DHEA might not be a bad idea @ 25mg max ED.

ZMA night time before bed along with 3mg melatonin and a GHRP shot


----------



## d4ead

im taking letro still forgot to mention that


----------



## bigbob33

Hey buddy! Long time no speak :lol:


----------



## d4ead

hey bob mate hows you pal?

ill catch up on all the journals tonight


----------



## bigbob33

Not too bad mate, getting there slowly


----------



## d4ead

im looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning folks I'm doing cardio thought I'd drop by. Had 4 hours sleep (yawn). Anyways d4ead how's it going


----------



## Bettyboo

Oooh I say back in the gym... U still doing that thing they call cardio


----------



## winger

Bettyboo said:


> Oooh I say back in the gym... U still doing that thing they call *cardio*


Too and from the refrigerator only. :whistling:


----------



## winger

I have a good idea, we spam the sh1t out of his journal..lol

Not like he wouldn't. :innocent:


----------



## big_jim_87

winger said:


> Too and from the refrigerator only. :whistling:


what about the walk from the car to McD's?..... oh wate they have a drive through now


----------



## d4ead

training

flat

warmup

100 x 12

110 x 8

120 x 8

incline

100 x 10

120 x 8

120 x 6

decline

100 x 10

120 x 8

120 x 6

flys (cable)

very very light

2 sets of 8

dumbell curls

15 x 15

20 x 10

25 x 8

hammer curls

25 x 15

crunches

25 x 3

arm felt a lot better, only twinged a little at the end so cut my hammer curls short and light. Oddly the shoulder discomfort is by far the biggest remaining issue


----------



## d4ead

120 felt heavy wtf is that all about i normally warm up on that pathetic weight. Ohh well i did what i could.

Shoulder was awkward cant believe i didnt even know id hurt it till i tried training the first time. This was without doubt the main reason for the low weight.

Bicep held up well on its first workout. Was starting to twinge a little by the end so i cut the hammers short, dont wanna fuk it to much.

All in all its the first proper workout for 2 months i guess there was always going to be a huge backwards motion. Not to mention that fact im gear free. The last gear free workout i had was well a year ago june time. (i did cruise a couple of times but cruised on 300 - 500mg a week) This 100mg every 10 days **** is totally different.

Just 4 more weeks to go and i can have a little of gods goodness injected direct into me again. No winger im not talking about your cum.


----------



## BigDom86

u dont know the meaning of gear free lol.


----------



## vsideboy

alright guys n gals, hope you're all well (well I know d4ead ain't well but I can't help that)

d4ead you warming up enough? You seem to be getting alot of injuries lately mate.


----------



## hackskii

Dead, your cruise dose is lower than TRT for old men.


----------



## d4ead

yeh i know haks, just keeping it as low as possible. i feel fine on it. To be honest.

4 more weeks to go then boom.


----------



## d4ead

vside yeh mate i warm up ok, i dont think the shoulder is a new injury i think it was done at the same time as my bicep.


----------



## Tommy10

hey buddy....u sound chipper....nice to hear it.... :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

thom my good friend im ok

growing acceptance of my situation and recognition for the choices i may well have foolishly made.

I need to accept where i am and move on and stop living in the past.

I also need friends, how the hell at 34 i dont have 1 single friends within 30 mins drive is unbelievable.


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> I have a good idea, we spam the sh1t out of his journal..lol
> 
> Not like he wouldn't. :innocent:


yeh spam it spam it good. :beer: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

ps even i think i look awesome in my new avi  and the hi-vis is back. dan would be proud where ever the fuk he is.


----------



## hackskii

So Scottie, did you ever know what or how you got your injury?


----------



## bigbob33

Glad to hear you're alright my friend


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> thom my good friend im ok
> 
> growing acceptance of my situation and recognition for the choices i may well have foolishly made.
> 
> I need to accept where i am and move on and stop living in the past.
> 
> *I also need friends, how the hell at 34 i dont have 1 single friends within 30 mins drive is unbelievable*.


i know lots of ppl but actual friends.... i have one left local and thats it the rest have moved away for jobs or what ever i moved from london and started again in kent so all mates i had in london still ther moste mates in kent are in other parts of kent or london. im never short of ppl to go for a nandos with but only one of them is a friend


----------



## deeppurple

SPAMMIDING!


----------



## d4ead

Thanks purple.

Jim never really done the casual thing if they ain't a real friend I don't waist my time with um.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks bob.

No haks mate not really.


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> thom my good friend im ok
> 
> growing acceptance of my situation and recognition for the choices i may well have foolishly made.
> 
> *
> I need to accept where i am and move on and stop living in the past.*
> 
> I also need friends, how the hell at 34 i dont have 1 single friends within 30 mins drive is unbelievable.


Good attitude buddy :beer:


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> thom my good friend im ok
> 
> growing acceptance of my situation and recognition for the choices i may well have foolishly made.
> 
> I need to accept where i am and move on and stop living in the past.
> 
> I also need friends, how the hell at 34 i dont have 1 single friends within 30 mins drive is unbelievable.


nice one mate, was gonna rep ya for the 3rd sentence but notrepped enough so I can't, soz the thought was there.

As for the friends thing, I don't see anyone I went to school with. Only got 2 guys that I get on with locally, everyone else is from forums and are dotted around the country. Looking at my parents all their old school mates still live near them and they all still go out every weekend together, then I'm like you with hardly any local mates.

You got us though mate, we'll all stick together. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

training

squats

warm up

100 x 10

140 x 8

180 x 4 + 100 x 6

100 x 10

extentions

full stack x 3 sets of 12

curls

3 sets of 12 half stack

calf raises

full stack 3 sets of 15

done.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello sweet, as for the friend thing I'm in the same boat. I train and go everywhere with the kids that's my social life.

Anyway training looks as if its going good for you. Keep at it it.

T


----------



## winger

Super gay fly by reps and not necessarily in that order..lol


----------



## IanStu

hey mate....just checking in to see if you're still breathing...seems you might be...so thats good.

and the friend thing is exactly the same for me...as I've got older I've shed friends faster than a speeding bullet....they'll be able to hold my funeral in a phone box and there will still be room to spare (i'm not actualy dead yet, just look that way).

As for this bodybuyilding malarkey....it all seems to have gone a bit pear shaped.....I'm now in the 9th week of a cruise at just 100mg a week, in fact the last 3 weeks I have not injected anything (natty scum), as for some bizare reason my abbs suddenly became covered in spots, never had that during my blasts so why it should happen 6 weeks into a cruise I have no idea. Anyway they are now clearing up, I planned to start my blast next week but I'm gonna hold fire now untill my skin completely clears.

Glad to see you have re-instated the high vis jacket in your avi...It just wasnt the same without it.

Live long and prosper :stuart:


----------



## BigDom86

is been a longtime since i popped in here, good to see things are stilll going


----------



## d4ead

Really really fuked off.

Training

Shoulder press

Fuk allnot even the bar

Just to culinary painfully.

Upright rows

Warm up

40 x 10

40 x 8

40 x 8

Front raises

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

Cable machine presses

Ignored pain and did

8 x 15

14 x 10

20 x 10

That's in each hand it replicated dumbbell presses.

Crunches

2 sets of 25

Went home ****ed off dejected and miserable


----------



## bigbob33

I still love you mate :lol:


----------



## winger

bump


----------



## d4ead

Gave up retired pointless.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Gave up retired pointless.


Come on, you are a beast!

Stop that kind of talk, what would Joe do? :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87

go to a physio and get a deep tissue massage on it?


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> go to a physio and get a deep tissue massage on it?


I agree, if you get the right person they can do wonders!


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello sweet, thought I'd pass by. Know ur havong a shoit time of it last few days. Keep training and smiling 

Anyways come on get to the gym lol


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> Gave up retired pointless.


Don't be such a gay!


----------



## d4ead

Training

Flatwarm up

100 x 12

120 x 8

130 x 6 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 8

Incline

60 x 8 hurt

100 x 6 felt a bit better

120 x 6 okish

130 x 4

Decline

60 x 15

100 x 10

Dumbell curls

20 x 8

25 x 8

27.5 x 8

Hammers

30 x 8

35 x 8

37.5 x 6

3 sets of 25 situps

Done


----------



## BigDom86

still strong on the pressing


----------



## d4ead

i did the drop set just for you dom.

pmsl


----------



## vsideboy

man, can't believe 60 was hurting yet you still managed to get to 130.

nice work mate.


----------



## BigDom86

lovin the dropset


----------



## d4ead

training

wg pull downs

warm up

92 x 10

102 x 8

109 x 6

deads

60 x 12

100 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 5

140 x 3

bor

60 x 12

80 x 6

80 x 8 + 60 x 12

roman chair leg lift things 3 sets 12

cable rows

3 sets full stack x 12

dont

powers not all that but slow and steady things are doing ok, feel a bit bigger today as well still fat though.


----------



## vsideboy

well get doing more cardio then fatty lol


----------



## bigbob33

Looks like you're doing ok to me mate!


----------



## Howe

Good stuff mate


----------



## big_jim_87

shyt deads but good pressing lol your bench is allmoste as heavy as ya deads lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> shyt deads but good pressing lol your bench is allmoste as heavy as ya deads lol


Didn't you just pull a pec Jimmy? :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

yea so my deads are now even more heavyer then my bench lol


----------



## Howe

Morning Everyone. We all good?


----------



## winger

I am.


----------



## hackskii

I took today off from work.

I wanted to enjoy myself, now I feel guilty for taking it off:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello peeps, well i can just about walk, let alone drive me car. Leg session has killed me legs lol


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I took today off from work.
> 
> I wanted to enjoy myself, now I feel guilty for taking it off:lol:


Get your butt into work ***!


----------



## hackskii

Nah, gonna work Saturday for time and a half and make it up.

I want to go to that hubble 3D movie in IMAX.

Wanna take the daughter.


----------



## d4ead

nice what fun.

had my girls to stay last saturday, we did the swimming pool then went out for dinner. was good fun. Then home to watcha movie.

your right though jim my deads are total ****. for whatever reason i find them by far the hardest to improve.

enjoy your day off haks mate its got to be done every now and again ehh.

tara nice leg session babe thats what its all about, your looking awesome in your avi babe huge.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> nice what fun.
> 
> had my girls to stay last saturday, we did the swimming pool then went out for dinner. was good fun. Then home to watcha movie.
> 
> your right though jim my deads are total ****. for whatever reason i find them by far the hardest to improve.
> 
> enjoy your day off haks mate its got to be done every now and again ehh.
> 
> tara nice leg session babe thats what its all about, your looking awesome in your avi babe* huge*.


Feck im trying to get thin not huge GULP :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

biceps, delts, traps, lats, put most of the guys avis to shame hon (inc me). waist looks super slim though.,


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> biceps, delts, traps, lats, put most of the guys avis to shame hon (inc me). waist looks super slim though.,


oooh I see lol na im still a fatty in the gut department im afraid I cant shift the stubburn fatty bits :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Happy to hear you had a nice time with your girls mate


----------



## bigbob33

Sounds like a great day bro :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## IanStu

Just had a cup of tea and and giant slice of cheese cake and I've just spotted an egg custard lurking in the fridge...ohhh the temptation


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Just had a cup of tea and and giant slice of cheese cake and I've just spotted an egg custard lurking in the fridge...ohhh the temptation


feck i wish I never read that! :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> Just had a cup of tea and and giant slice of cheese cake and I've just spotted an egg custard lurking in the fridge...ohhh the temptation


mmmm egg custard.... damn you ian now I'm hungry again!

morning all.


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon...well I ate that egg custard whilst wearing a wicked grin......

More importantly I've just falled off a scaffolding tower, about 15 feet, I just stepped backwards off it and fell, landed on my feet and rolled onto the ground, fvckin hurt but amazingly I seem to be completely fine, I didnt even let go of the paintbrush I was holding.

I've decided to milk it a bit, my wifes on her way home from work to be at my bedside (I'm off to bed in a minute), should get a couple of days of sympathy before she twigs that theres nowt wrong with me, luckily 2 people saw me fall and one of em phoned her, it always sounds more dramatic coming from someone else.

Anyway I'm off to my death bed...goodbye cruel world :stuart:

not sure why I put this in D4eads thread, oh well, as good a place as any.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Afternoon...well I ate that egg custard whilst wearing a wicked grin......
> 
> More importantly I've just falled off a scaffolding tower, about 15 feet, I just stepped backwards off it and fell, landed on my feet and rolled onto the ground, fvckin hurt but amazingly I seem to be completely fine, I didnt even let go of the paintbrush I was holding.
> 
> I've decided to milk it a bit, my wifes on her way home from work to be at my bedside (I'm off to bed in a minute), should get a couple of days of sympathy before she twigs that theres nowt wrong with me, luckily 2 people saw me fall and one of em phoned her, it always sounds more dramatic coming from someone else.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to my death bed...goodbye cruel world :stuart:
> 
> not sure why I put this in D4eads thread, oh well, as good a place as any.


  Hows big Ian ffs?


----------



## winger

Heal up big Ian.


----------



## jamie seagia

hi all


----------



## vsideboy

jamie seagia said:


> hi all


morning all, and welcome to d4eads thread Jamie.



IanStu said:


> Afternoon...well I ate that egg custard whilst wearing a wicked grin......
> 
> More importantly I've just falled off a scaffolding tower, about 15 feet, I just stepped backwards off it and fell, landed on my feet and rolled onto the ground, fvckin hurt but amazingly I seem to be completely fine, I didnt even let go of the paintbrush I was holding.
> 
> I've decided to milk it a bit, my wifes on her way home from work to be at my bedside (I'm off to bed in a minute), should get a couple of days of sympathy before she twigs that theres nowt wrong with me, luckily 2 people saw me fall and one of em phoned her, it always sounds more dramatic coming from someone else.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to my death bed...goodbye cruel world :stuart:
> 
> not sure why I put this in D4eads thread, oh well, as good a place as any.


Ian ya berk, you should always have barriers around the top of scaffolding, possibly a harness fastened onto the tower too. Health and safety for crying out loud man!

haha, glad you're ok dude. Funilly enough we came into work on monday and there are about 20 massive (15 foot long) signs dotted around the site saying THINK SAFETY FIRST!! Mate and I nearly got run over at the main gate the other lunchtime cos we were too busy looking at the safety signs to notice the car coming haha.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hows big Ian ffs?


Hi Dan, I,m good thanks, a little shorter though after my death plunge 



winger said:


> Heal up big Ian.


Thanks Winger....although I'm not actualy injured but dont tell my wife :whistling:



vsideboy said:


> Ian ya berk, you should always have barriers around the top of scaffolding, possibly a harness fastened onto the tower too. Health and safety for crying out loud man!
> 
> haha, glad you're ok dude. Funilly enough we came into work on monday and there are about 20 massive (15 foot long) signs dotted around the site saying THINK SAFETY FIRST!! Mate and I nearly got run over at the main gate the other lunchtime cos we were too busy looking at the safety signs to notice the car coming haha.


Lol..it gets worse mate......I was putting the dustbins out this morning and the wheel clipped a scaffolding plank that was leaning against the wall of my house, I didnt notice and carried on walking with the bin, the plank came down and the end of it whacked me on the head...fvck me it hurt...I actualy screamed and danced around the drive holding my head shouting fvck..fvck..fvck....it hurt much more than my death plunge.

I've had a real bad headache all day...they say things come in threes, so fvck knows whats gonna happen next :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

Man, step away from the scaffolding...................Step away from the scaffolding.


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG ian your catastrophey


----------



## vsideboy

IanStu said:


> Hi Dan, I,m good thanks, a little shorter though after my death plunge
> 
> Thanks Winger....although I'm not actualy injured but dont tell my wife :whistling:
> 
> Lol..it gets worse mate......I was putting the dustbins out this morning and the wheel clipped a scaffolding plank that was leaning against the wall of my house, I didnt notice and carried on walking with the bin, the plank came down and the end of it whacked me on the head...fvck me it hurt...I actualy screamed and danced around the drive holding my head shouting fvck..fvck..fvck....it hurt much more than my death plunge.
> 
> I've had a real bad headache all day...they say things come in threes, so fvck knows whats gonna happen next :confused1:


haha sorry to laugh mate, but I bet that was a sight to see, think you should set up the video camera and run through it all again, maybe get yourself 250 quid from you've been framed, then we can all have a laugh too.

but yeah I think the scaffolding needs to be taken down now buddy.


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> Heal up big Ian.


poor old ian bless him, you know his mrs will work it out and beat him till he really is death plunge injured.



jamie seagia said:


> hi all


damn jamie you look great. nice work mate.



hackskii said:


> Man, step away from the scaffolding...................Step away from the scaffolding.


i think thats sound advice haks me old mate



vsideboy said:


> haha sorry to laugh mate, but I bet that was a sight to see, think you should set up the video camera and run through it all again, maybe get yourself 250 quid from you've been framed, then we can all have a laugh too.
> 
> but yeah I think the scaffolding needs to be taken down now buddy.


hehe video is always good stuff.

thanks for keeping the journal alive guys xx


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> feck i wish I never read that! :whistling:


come on girl diet you have half a stone to lose.... even if your skin does smell and your ****ting through the eye of a needle.



IanStu said:


> Afternoon...well I ate that egg custard whilst wearing a wicked grin......
> 
> More importantly I've just falled off a scaffolding tower, about 15 feet, I just stepped backwards off it and fell, landed on my feet and rolled onto the ground, fvckin hurt but amazingly I seem to be completely fine, I didnt even let go of the paintbrush I was holding.
> 
> I've decided to milk it a bit, my wifes on her way home from work to be at my bedside (I'm off to bed in a minute), should get a couple of days of sympathy before she twigs that theres nowt wrong with me, luckily 2 people saw me fall and one of em phoned her, it always sounds more dramatic coming from someone else.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to my death bed...goodbye cruel world :stuart:
> 
> not sure why I put this in D4eads thread, oh well, as good a place as any.


what better place to explain your lifes woes then in the friendly world of deads journal. You know we need the entertainment in here.



Dsahna said:


> Hows big Ian ffs?


nice to see you alive and kicking again dan mate... the board wasn't the same without you.


----------



## d4ead

ok so whats been happening

mildly upset that my arms still not 100% mainly hanging on this odd shoulder pain. I have not been training the last 8 days. At least properly. My abs have been worked and cardio has been achieved. Diets been terrible consisting mainly of eating out. That means pizza pasta chips.

I seem to have come down with a cold, that i will describe as flu like for no reason but to make my moaning and winging more plausible. Im blocked up, feel drained and ill and hot etc. and i hurt all over.

have attached some photos that are resent ie in last week to show the state of me.


----------



## d4ead

ive decided that my health really isnt that important so the new cycle starts on saturday

800mg sust

600mg equip

600mg mast

and

50mg winny ed

i have attached a picture to wallow in my misery.


----------



## Dsahna

You aint in a state mate ffs,just a matter of muscle memory and a months worth of training and eating decentplus that cycle:thumb:

Its not the same when you never post either bigman!!!


----------



## bigbob33

Good to see you posting again bro


----------



## winger

What a sexy mofo you are! I would so do you if I was gay!

In fact, I would want you to be my first if ever I turn gay..lol :thumbup1:

Give me some time to take all this in.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks wingman but I think Pel bagsyed that a while back.

I'm tired as hell but ill do my best for an ok session in the morning.


----------



## IanStu

winger said:


> What a sexy mofo you are! I would so do you if I was gay!
> 
> In fact, I would want you to be my first if ever I turn gay..lol :thumbup1:
> 
> Give me some time to take all this in.


yup he certainly scrubs up well.....he's even prettier than me :cursing:

Hope your cold (flu, pleurisy, pneumonia) clears up soon.....your new blast should sort you out or finish you off, not quite sure which, either way would be interesting...I'll keep watching this space :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Morning


----------



## d4ead

Morning bob my man.


----------



## d4ead

Thanks Ian xx



> yup he certainly scrubs up well.....he's even prettier than me :cursing:
> 
> Hope your cold (flu, pleurisy, pneumonia) clears up soon.....your new blast should sort you out or finish you off, not quite sure which, either way would be interesting...I'll keep watching this space :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33

Looking good bro! Nice cycle too


----------



## hackskii

Are you sure this is you? :lol:

For a second I thought it was a famous male model. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

training

flat

warm up

120 x 10

130 x 8

140 x 3

incline

100 x 8

120 x 6

130 x 3

dips

bodyweight 3 sets of 12

machine decline

3 sets of 12 full stack

dumbell curls

25kg x 3 sets + 3 sets hammer curls

barbell curls

1 set of 25kg just to stretch.


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone bud


----------



## bigbob33

Nice lifting!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning , i see your pic whoring again lol oh nice lifts hehe


----------



## jamie seagia

hmmmmmmmm scott dont you owe me and the sexy jessikah a few piks hahaha

how are you mate im back traing now getting back into the swing of thing


----------



## d4ead

I do Jamie but I got divorced caused complications


----------



## winger

We still love you Scotty! :wub:


----------



## jamie seagia

**** me mate i had n idea vey sorry to hear that mate were here 4 you ok mucker


----------



## pcuzz

nice to talk to you mate on the phone..

really happy that your diet for the last week at least has inmproved whilst youve had a cold, lmao....

back on board mid september i hope...

chilax!


----------



## Dsahna

winger said:


> We still love you Scotty! :wub:


X2 mate:thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

3x mate what was it you said to me when my nan died??

everyone has to go sometime mate. head up and get back training lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Scott random question you ever tried fst7?


----------



## pcuzz

big_jim_87 said:


> Scott random question you ever tried fst7?


Enlighten the uneducated Jim lad... FST being???


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz said:


> Enlighten the uneducated Jim lad... FST being???


http://www.fst-7.com/ :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol ian


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> Scott random question you ever tried fst7?


no i haven't yet. ive read about it a couple of times and howe has tried it. Something youd advise or something your thinking about?


----------



## d4ead

jamie seagia said:


> **** me mate i had n idea vey sorry to hear that mate were here 4 you ok mucker


not an issue mate i know you didnt know



pcuzz said:


> nice to talk to you mate on the phone..
> 
> really happy that your diet for the last week at least has inmproved whilst youve had a cold, lmao....
> 
> back on board mid september i hope...
> 
> chilax!


was great to talk to you as well mate, diets not 100% back on track yet as long as its right by the time the gear kicks in.



Dsahna said:


> X2 mate:thumb:


loves to you as well big man


----------



## d4ead

currently suffering injected just 1ml of 400 sus into each leg god damn pip is terrible. why the fek didnt i water it the fuk down with teh equip and mast.

Oh how hindsight is a wonderful thing.

excuse me it now takes me 15 mins to hobble the 4 meters to my toilet.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol nutter!!!


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> currently suffering injected just 1ml of 400 sus into each leg god damn pip is terrible. why the fek didnt i water it the fuk down with teh equip and mast.
> 
> Oh how hindsight is a wonderful thing.
> 
> excuse me it now takes me 15 mins to hobble the 4 meters to my toilet.


Lmfao....

And what did we duscuss on the phone other than you fruit pastel diet???

Oh yeah, diluting the gear lol...

God, ive missed this place:rolleyes:


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> no i haven't yet. ive read about it a couple of times and howe has tried it. Something youd advise or something your thinking about?


as a shocker for say 4 wks id advise mate. just swap it about as you shouldn't use it more then 2 sessions a wk so just pick 2 diff body parts a wk to use fst7 on and swap it to 2 diff body parts the next and 2 the next etc then when you have hit every thing with it resume normal training for a few wks.


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz said:


> Lmfao....
> 
> And what did we duscuss on the phone other than you fruit pastel diet???
> 
> Oh yeah, diluting the gear lol...
> 
> God, ive missed this place:rolleyes:


yes yes i know i know, but it was only 1 ml per leg ffs.



big_jim_87 said:


> as a shocker for say 4 wks id advise mate. just swap it about as you shouldn't use it more then 2 sessions a wk so just pick 2 diff body parts a wk to use fst7 on and swap it to 2 diff body parts the next and 2 the next etc then when you have hit every thing with it resume normal training for a few wks.


ok will do ill go download the info and give it a go.


----------



## d4ead

Training

Flat

Warm up

120 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 4 + 60 x 20

Incline

100 x 10

120 x 6

130 x 6

Cable flys

3 sets of 12 light weight

Dumbell curls

15 x 12

25 x 8

27.5 x 8 + 15 x 8 + 12.5 x 7

75 crunches in 3 sets.

Ps looked awesome must wear this t-shirt again. Boom.

Special thanks to my gf winny


----------



## d4ead

bit of a spam this but i thought it was so funny and not everyone is on my facebook

oh winny, im so happy to have you back in my life. I love you so much. I love the way you make me feel, i love the way you make me think, hell i even love the way you make me look. There could never be any other. My only sadness is that i know soon ill have to give you up again. Oh how that pains me. I know other men may well like something a bit more voluptuous but for me your perfect. Your better then any other.

*Emma Henderson* LMAO ! ;-)

*Tom White* Lmao, I love Diana Bol right now

*Emma Henderson* I would like to thank Diana for the affect she has on men tbh ....complexion wise...I love a good squeeze ;-)

*Thomas Graham* Winnys mine bitch!!! Find yersell someone else...  )))))

*Scott Etherington* Thom, winny is mine, she Loves me as much as I do her. Well for 10 more weeks anyway.

*Scott Etherington* I had an affair with Diana boll, but she just don't do the things that winny will for me.

*Scott Etherington* I'll use my equip.ment to mast.Er a plan to test myself. 2g a week on top of my darling winny.

*Tom White* I'm having an affair with Diana Bol too, she makes me cum fking loads. I'm hoping to get into her friend Anna Var's knickers soon too

*Thomas Graham* But... Ms Testy Tits is still my favourite  )

*Tom White* I can't sus out which I like best

*Scott Etherington* Foxy oxy is so hot, but I act like a **** when I'm around her.

*Scott Etherington* Tom we don't have too we can have um all sus that.

*Peter Cousins* I personally owe everything I owe to the master,but let's be honest it's always nice to explode on the 'TNT' when talkin about hot chicks lol...

*Emma Henderson* PMSL!!! ;-)

*Tom White* Hold on a sec I'm gonna let one rip

*Peter Cousins* While you let 'one rip' I gonna 'test myself to the mast'

*Scott Etherington* You guys prop yourself up against the bench ill go to the bar and get a-nova bottle of the alcho POP stuff t3.

hey look a' dex how's you.

*Peter Cousins* My ex gaffa, masta'ron, well he told 'me' a story about mr t prop and was telling 'me' he once had a mrs called Annie Var!

Annie var had a problem with foxy oxy cause apperantly she always made her jelous that....

Now you continue lol

*Tom White* I jab scotts **** with my 1.25" pin and 'insul'ate his insides with my oil.


----------



## bigbob33

Hello mate  I saw that on fb and had a good chuckle to myself!

Hope things are going well boss...


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> bit of a spam this but i thought it was so funny and not everyone is on my facebook
> 
> oh winny, im so happy to have you back in my life. I love you so much. I love the way you make me feel, i love the way you make me think, hell i even love the way you make me look. There could never be any other. My only sadness is that i know soon ill have to give you up again. Oh how that pains me. I know other men may well like something a bit more voluptuous but for me your perfect. Your better then any other.
> 
> *Emma Henderson* LMAO ! ;-)
> 
> *Tom White* Lmao, I love Diana Bol right now
> 
> *Emma Henderson* I would like to thank Diana for the affect she has on men tbh ....complexion wise...I love a good squeeze ;-)
> 
> *Thomas Graham* Winnys mine bitch!!! Find yersell someone else...  )))))
> 
> *Scott Etherington* Thom, winny is mine, she Loves me as much as I do her. Well for 10 more weeks anyway.
> 
> *Scott Etherington* I had an affair with Diana boll, but she just don't do the things that winny will for me.
> 
> *Scott Etherington* I'll use my equip.ment to mast.Er a plan to test myself. 2g a week on top of my darling winny.
> 
> *Tom White* I'm having an affair with Diana Bol too, she makes me cum fking loads. I'm hoping to get into her friend Anna Var's knickers soon too
> 
> *Thomas Graham* But... Ms Testy Tits is still my favourite  )
> 
> *Tom White* I can't sus out which I like best
> 
> *Scott Etherington* Foxy oxy is so hot, but I act like a **** when I'm around her.
> 
> *Scott Etherington* Tom we don't have too we can have um all sus that.
> 
> *Peter Cousins* I personally owe everything I owe to the master,but let's be honest it's always nice to explode on the 'TNT' when talkin about hot chicks lol...
> 
> *Emma Henderson* PMSL!!! ;-)
> 
> *Tom White* Hold on a sec I'm gonna let one rip
> 
> *Peter Cousins* While you let 'one rip' I gonna 'test myself to the mast'
> 
> *Scott Etherington* You guys prop yourself up against the bench ill go to the bar and get a-nova bottle of the alcho POP stuff t3.
> 
> hey look a' dex how's you.
> 
> *Peter Cousins* My ex gaffa, masta'ron, well he told 'me' a story about mr t prop and was telling 'me' he once had a mrs called Annie Var!
> 
> Annie var had a problem with foxy oxy cause apperantly she always made her jelous that....
> 
> Now you continue lol
> 
> *Tom White* I jab scotts **** with my 1.25" pin and 'insul'ate his insides with my oil.


lol...so this is what you get upto when you're not on here :lol:


----------



## hackskii

My woman has a bomb ass.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol funny that mate jessikah in stiches

add me on fb mate and you to bob haha any1 else well come thanks

its jay seagia with a pik haha


----------



## d4ead

already got you mate i think.

your looking ace by the way great avi.

Ohh what id give to have abs.


----------



## d4ead

not enougth to diet and do cardio thats for sure


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello me little stud muffin hahah how are you


----------



## d4ead

blocked up and fluey (im a man its a cold really)

**** work out as well. 100kg on deads wtf faith could lift more.

snatched a new toilet tour pic though.


----------



## Dsahna

Chin up mate,it will sharp go up over the next few weeks with muscle memory


----------



## hackskii

Blocked up as in constipation?

Take some magensium, it pulls water into the intestines, safest remedy and is the active ingrediant in milk of magnesia, which is used for constipation, same with epsom salts which basicly is Magnesium sulfate.

So, common denominator here is magensium, dosing would be to start out with 400mg and work up 200mg ED till you get success, or just bang a few tabs like how I did:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

I thought he meant a blocked up head?


----------



## hackskii

bigbob33 said:


> I thought he meant a blocked up head?


Oh, lol, then in that case, dont take any viagra:lol:


----------



## d4ead

questions

i got prescribed anti deprecaents cit* from dr. Safe to take with my gear or not?

up the volume of work i do on biceps / back (my lagging parts) or not?

other stuff

met anabolic ant last night. Nice guy told me i was way smaller then he would expect.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Nice guy told me i was way smaller then he would expect.


But your heart is bigger than he expected too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

How many worksets are you doing for back and bi's like mate? If its more than 2 its far to much:lol:just joking ,how many do you do though bud?

What was apollo like in the flesh mate,talking about insects and stuff I bet?


----------



## big_jim_87

should only do one working set per movement imo so if you do 3moves on back should be 3 work/fail sets and a few pump sets maybe and few warm ups (in the revers order of that i posted lol)


----------



## d4ead

Crap felt faint and tired soon as I got in.

Training

Pull downs

83 x 12

102 x 8

116 x 6

132 x 2 + 90 x 8

Deads

60 x 15

100 x 8

100 x 8

100 x 6

100 x 4

Roman chair

3 sets 12

Bor

60 x 15

80 x 8

80 x 6

80 x 4 + 60 x 12

Went home.

What a weak **** performance. Ashamed.


----------



## bigbob33

No need to feel ashamed mate, at least you went! I bet a lot of younger/smaller guys would love a bo row like that.....


----------



## IanStu

bigbob33 said:


> No need to feel ashamed mate, at least you went! *I bet a lot of younger/smaller guys would love a bo row like that.....*


as would some older smaller guys :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

nice of you boys to try to cheer me up.


----------



## big_jim_87

dnt take anti depressants just come see me buddy thats better for ya!


----------



## d4ead

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## pcuzz

You lost some weight in your gut??


----------



## big_jim_87

cold them poses be any gayer?


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> cold them poses be any gayer?


says the man in his boxer shorts


----------



## bigbob33

Morning!


----------



## d4ead

went training it was crap but i was there

gay machine workout

fly machine

full stack 3 sets of 12 (only made 8 on last set)

bench machine

full stack 3 sets of 12

decline machine

full stack 3 sets of 12

dips

body weight 3 sets of 12

dumbell curls

3 sets of 25kg x 12

that was it. mind not really in it and the gym was super busy hence the gay machines. but it kept the old body parts moving at least ehh.


----------



## Dsahna

I hope things start improving for you soon mate,its obvious how down you are from reading your posts,are the anti-depressents helping at all x


----------



## winger

Dsahna said:


> I hope things start improving for you soon mate,its obvious how down you are from reading your posts,are the anti-depressents helping at all x


I think they take a while to build up in the head.

Love you Scotty!


----------



## d4ead

Can someone give me the correct t3 dosage. First time user.


----------



## d4ead

Found out teri has a new man yesterday mate, I guess I knew it was coming. Still a kick in the teeth mind.


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> Can someone give me the correct t3 dosage. First time user.


I started on 50mcg per day first time I ran them, second time 100mcg pd no Ill effects either time but sometimes less is more....


----------



## d4ead

Take in morning or before bed.


----------



## bigbob33

I tried both and ended up settling on before bed so the hunger wasn't so bad :lol:

Scott mate, hope you feel better about things soon.....


----------



## vsideboy

hello everyone.

Just read the last 3 pages and winger's spreading his love all over the place. reps comin your way bud.


----------



## d4ead

right people

i just accidentally upped my dose to 800 sus and 800 equip 800 mast....

ohh damn

ill give myself a low dose saturday to make up for it


----------



## d4ead

will t3 work without diet i mean does it help the body get rid of fat or is it just a thermo thing?


----------



## hackskii

I have heard both sides mate, one says yes catabolism, another says no, not with gear.

GH would be a good addition tho. :whistling:

Have the ex's new boyfriend pay for it. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

stil taking hghrp6 did i not mention that? haha i inject swallow so much i forget these things apologies...


----------



## d4ead

training

much the same as last week

wide grip pull downs

warm up

92 x 8

103 x 8

116 x 3 + 72 x 8

cable seated rows

full stack 3 sets of 8

bor

60 x 15

80 x 6

80 x 6

80 x 6 + 60 x 16

deads

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5

110 x 5 + 60 x 8

thats it home time pooped...

light weight but i got an ok pump from it no real idea why


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> training
> 
> much the same as last week
> 
> wide grip pull downs
> 
> warm up
> 
> 92 x 8
> 
> 103 x 8
> 
> 116 x 3 + 72 x 8
> 
> cable seated rows
> 
> full stack 3 sets of 8
> 
> bor
> 
> 60 x 15
> 
> 80 x 6
> 
> 80 x 6
> 
> 80 x 6 + 60 x 16
> 
> deads
> 
> 110 x 5
> 
> 110 x 5
> 
> 110 x 5
> 
> 110 x 5 + 60 x 8
> 
> thats it home time pooped...
> 
> light weight but i got an ok pump from it no real idea why


good man......quick question....you know the hghrp6 you are using, did it make you gain weight fast, its just that a guy at my gym started using it and in about a month he ballooned into this sorta sphere with little arms and legs sticking out....he thought it was wonderful stuff and keeps telling me to get some but the thing is he just looks hugely fat which aint the look I want.

Whats your opinion on it...??


----------



## vsideboy

d4ead said:


> right people
> 
> i just accidentally upped my dose to 800 sus and 800 equip 800 mast....
> 
> ohh damn
> 
> ill give myself a low dose saturday to make up for it


haha accidentally.. yeah right


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> I hope things start improving for you soon mate,its obvious how down you are from reading your posts,are the anti-depressents helping at all x


never took um mate. if i ever feel really down i may consider it.



hackskii said:


> I have heard both sides mate, one says yes catabolism, another says no, not with gear.
> 
> GH would be a good addition tho. :whistling:
> 
> Have the ex's new boyfriend pay for it. :lol:


if only not had the pleasure of making his aquantance yet.



IanStu said:


> good man......quick question....you know the hghrp6 you are using, did it make you gain weight fast, its just that a guy at my gym started using it and in about a month he ballooned into this sorta sphere with little arms and legs sticking out....he thought it was wonderful stuff and keeps telling me to get some but the thing is he just looks hugely fat which aint the look I want.
> 
> Whats your opinion on it...??


its supposed to make you mega hungry (but nothing makes me hungry) i dont get the fat look or feeling. What doses is the ballboy useing? It defo dont bloat me like dbol or anything like that.



vsideboy said:


> haha accidentally.. yeah right


no no this time i really was a lagit cock up. I split my dose so i get to jab twice a week instead of once my plan was

sat

400mg sus

400mg equip

400mg mast

wed

400mg sus

200mg equip

200mg mast

somehow i managed to give my sat dose on the wednesday as well.

ohh and mixing the gear stopped all pip, kinda wish i had done that the first time like i said i would.


----------



## d4ead

ok been a naf week only trained twice suffering with man flu.

will train all next week

shoulder pain seems minimal now so running out of excuses.

lifes plans are slowly looking like they may happen but i hate relying on other people ****es me off why are they always so slow.


----------



## d4ead

training

flat

warm up

100 x 15

120 x 6

140 x 6

160 x 4 + 100 x 8 + 60 x 12

incline

100 x 6

120 x 6

140 x 4 + 100 x 4 + 60 x 8

cable flys

half stack 3 sets 8

dumbell curls

sets of 8 from 25kg up to 35kg

went home


----------



## Dsahna

Getting strong again mate:thumb:


----------



## winger

Dsahna said:


> Getting strong again mate:thumb:


Yes he is! :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

hope you get well scott

ive been using that ghrp6 makes you very hungry and in the first hour a lil ill


----------



## bigbob33

Some impressive pressing mate! Sounds like your heads in a better place now too, keep at it bro


----------



## d4ead

training

squat

warm up

100 x 12

140 x 6

170 x 6

190 x 3 + 100 x 12

extention

full stack 3 sets 12

curl

full stack 3 sets 8

calf raises

full stack 3 sets 12

fuked off home.


----------



## d4ead

the wifes new bf is the same age as i was when i first met her 14 years ago.

4 inches taller, bigger, richer and younger at least shes traded up in every way.

who am i kidding she would have fuked him even if we were still together.

good ridence of a girl thats lovely but is an unstoppable whore.

yes my heads ina better place looking forward instead of backwards helps.


----------



## Dsahna

Glad to hear it mate,you're far too good for that kind of fcuking treatment,bout time you realised!


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> Glad to hear it mate,you're far too good for that kind of fcuking treatment,bout time you realised!


X2


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> the wifes new bf is the same age as i was when i first met her 14 years ago.
> 
> 4 inches taller, bigger, richer and younger at least shes traded up in every way.
> 
> who am i kidding she would have fuked him even if we were still together.
> 
> good ridence of a girl thats lovely but is an unstoppable whore.
> 
> yes my heads ina better place looking forward instead of backwards helps.


Time to look forward buddy and make a new start for yourself, the past is gone but the future is in your hands, so dont fvck that up to:thumbup1:

Oh and if you know any more unstoppable whores...send em my way..cheers mate


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> the wifes new bf is the same age as i was when i first met her 14 years ago.
> 
> 4 inches taller, bigger, richer and younger at least shes traded up in every way.
> 
> who am i kidding she would have fuked him even if we were still together.
> 
> good ridence of a girl thats lovely but is an unstoppable whore.
> 
> yes my heads ina better place looking forward instead of backwards helps.


I would not even waste some good brain cells thinking about this.

The sooner you put your sites down the road, the sooner you will move past this little obsticle.

This all would have happened sooner or later anyway.

Consider this a challenge you get past to be a better person.

You still can love her for being the Mother of your children, but outside of that, I would not waste the energy it would take to entertain any thoughts here, it will only hold you back and hold you hostage.

Screw that, life is too short, and she nor he is worth your dignity.

Chin up boss, I think you are a good man.


----------



## bigbob33

Here, here!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello me lovelies, lovely yapping to a on msn this morning sorry about me bum being on show lol x oh had a massage today its helped legs tones. I brought some Dinosaur Nutrition Whey protein too, cant wait to try it out, ill let you all know how it is and do a thread review on it. Oh if you want to purchase any let me know also


----------



## snakebulge

hackskii said:


> I would not even waste some good brain cells thinking about this.
> 
> The sooner you put your sites down the road, the sooner you will move past this little obsticle.
> 
> This all would have happened sooner or later anyway.
> 
> Consider this a challenge you get past to be a better person.
> 
> You still can love her for being the Mother of your children, but outside of that, I would not waste the energy it would take to entertain any thoughts here, it will only hold you back and hold you hostage.
> 
> Screw that, life is too short, and she nor he is worth your dignity.
> 
> Chin up boss, I think you are a good man.


Wise words there from a very wise fella. I've taken this on board too buddy!


----------



## d4ead

Training

After a good incline set on Monday I had high hopes for today sadly it was not to be. Again even just the bar hurt like hell on shoulder press.

Shoulder press

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

Front raises

17.5kg 3 sets of 8

Cable presses

3 sets of 8 half stack

Upright row

30kg 3 sets 8

Situps x 50


----------



## bigbob33

It's obviously an angle thing! Maybe just go light, high volume for a while?


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> the wifes new bf is the same age as i was when i first met her 14 years ago.
> 
> 4 inches taller, bigger, richer and younger at least shes traded up in every way.
> 
> who am i kidding she would have fuked him even if we were still together.
> 
> good ridence of a girl thats lovely but is an unstoppable whore.
> 
> yes my heads ina better place looking forward instead of backwards helps.


Scott, you have an amazing personality which most people love and enjoy.

You are smart, well grounded and generous (buying me and my wife dinner) and good looking!

Scott, you need to look at your strengths and not some other guys strengths. Let us not forget, he is having sex with a married woman, don't you think if they got married that he wont do it again?

That guy is scum and all you are guilty of is being a great husband and father! Chew on that big daddy!

I fcuking love ya bro! :beer:


----------



## snakebulge

winger said:


> Scott, you have an amazing personality which most people love and enjoy.
> 
> You are smart, well grounded and generous (buying me and my wife dinner) and good looking!
> 
> Scott, you need to look at your strengths and not some other guys strengths. Let us not forget, he is having sex with a married woman, don't you think if they got married that he wont do it again?
> 
> That guy is scum and all you are guilty of is being a great husband and father! Chew on that big daddy!
> 
> I fcuking love ya bro! :beer:


Here, here! Hope your listening to this Scott although i know you've got yourself into a better place now mate. Keep your chin up. It'll be worth the pain and heartache in the end, you understand that though don't you?!?


----------



## d4ead

training

pulldowns

up to 116kg 4 sets

seated rows

full stack 4 sets

machine pulldowns

full stack 4 sets

barbell rows

up to 90kg 4 sets


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> It's obviously an angle thing! Maybe just go light, high volume for a while?


yeh maybe i feel its getting better



winger said:


> Scott, you have an amazing personality which most people love and enjoy.
> 
> You are smart, well grounded and generous (buying me and my wife dinner) and good looking!
> 
> Scott, you need to look at your strengths and not some other guys strengths. Let us not forget, he is having sex with a married woman, don't you think if they got married that he wont do it again?
> 
> That guy is scum and all you are guilty of is being a great husband and father! Chew on that big daddy!
> 
> I fcuking love ya bro! :beer:


hes not scum mate i left my wife, hes free to go there. I just hope he can make her happy thats all.

Thank you so much for the kind words mate, you now i love you pal i really do and i dont think i would have got through this year with out you and your brothers help and support. xx



snakebulge said:


> Here, here! Hope your listening to this Scott although i know you've got yourself into a better place now mate. Keep your chin up. It'll be worth the pain and heartache in the end, you understand that though don't you?!?


i dont really know you that well mate but thank you for nipping into my journal and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## bigbob33

I'm not very good at all that emotional sh1t mate, but if you need a chat....


----------



## snakebulge

d4ead said:


> i dont really know you that well mate but thank you for nipping into my journal and thank you for your kind words.


No worries mate. Going through a break-up myself atm but nobody else involved except my 2 year old boy! Just if you need to rant or anything..........


----------



## BigDom86

ill com visit u soon mate, giv u a bummin. mayb let u give me a pokin with sum of your oil for old times sake lol


----------



## asl

Hi mate, how's things? Haven't been on this site for a while but have been watching your FB updates. You alright?


----------



## d4ead

I'm good thanks mate. I'm in a much mire positive place then I have been for ages.

My cycle is starting to kik in so I'm looking like a god.

I have girls fighting over me.

I still have the woman I love all be her to far away.

I see my 2 little angels all the time.

At the moment money is my real issue. Donations accepted LOL

I have a plan but its going slowly.


----------



## jamie seagia

boobiesssssss


----------



## d4ead

boobies are nice my friend but i barley see 3 or 4 different sets a week 

losing my touch in my old age....


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86 said:


> ill com visit u soon mate, giv u a bummin. mayb let u give me a pokin with sum of your oil for old times sake lol


nice



asl said:


> Hi mate, how's things? Haven't been on this site for a while but have been watching your FB updates. You alright?


hey Nathan how you been mate. hope you and your family are well mate. give my love to pete if you see him.


----------



## jamie seagia

i onli see jessikahs lol


----------



## d4ead

managed to squeeze 4ml in each delt yummy. hghrp6 is still going in. food is being administered. and its chest day in the morning. better go pop some winny and t3, would an oxy or 2 be going to far??


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus fcuking wept mate,4ml into each delt:lol::lol:take it easy haha whats your cycle pal?


----------



## hackskii

4ml is huge, & something I would never do.

Watch some slag sock you in the shoulder.

Happened to me.


----------



## d4ead

Training

Flat

Warm up

100 x 12

140 x 8

160 x 3 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 8

Incline

100 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 4 + 60 x 12

Cable flys

Half stack 3 Sets.

Barbell curls

40 x 8 + 20 x whatever

3 x

Done


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Jesus fcuking wept mate,4ml into each delt:lol::lol:take it easy haha whats your cycle pal?





hackskii said:


> 4ml is huge, & something I would never do.
> 
> Watch some slag sock you in the shoulder.
> 
> Happened to me.


yes did seem a little much weeped a little bit but er went ok i think well so far anyway. :thumbup1: :innocent:


----------



## d4ead

training

squat

warm up

140 x 8

160 x 4

180 x 4 + 100 x 8 + 60 x 6

extensions

full stack 3 sets 8 - 12

curls

half stuck 3 sets 8 - 12

calf raises

full stack 3 sets 12 - 15

thats it


----------



## d4ead

update


----------



## d4ead

ohh and just for a giggle


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Jesus fcuking wept mate,4ml into each delt:lol::lol:take it easy haha whats your cycle pal?


light mate

800 sus

600 equip

600 mast

and 50mg winny ed

T3 ed

and hghrp6

practically a cruise mate.


----------



## IanStu

WOW :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Love the vid mate.....nice to see you sorta stroking and fondling yourself


----------



## hackskii

I think he almost got off:lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I think he almost got off:lol:


Again!


----------



## Dsahna

FFS!!!

Doesn't that chest ever shrink:lol::lol:still making arnold jelous:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Thanks a lot guys, your continued support amazes me. Is be lost without you all.

Sorry for cutting the happy ending from the video. Xx


----------



## d4ead

man flu has reared its ugly head again very odd, its simmered in the background for about 5 weeks it seems that once a week its intent on making me feel really really bad. Last 2 days ive felt like death warmed up.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> man flu has reared its ugly head again very odd, its simmered in the background for about 5 weeks it seems that once a week its intent on making me feel really really bad. Last 2 days ive felt like death warmed up.


Don't wanna jump on the bandwagon buddy but thats exactly how I feel, had sore throat for weeks and a general feeling of unwellness which sudenly flares up into very bad unwellness...last night for instance I felt dreadful but today I feel OK again....its realy weird and shows no sign of improving.

I expect death to claim me at any minute, hopefully before Christmas so I dont waste any money on presents


----------



## d4ead

Not training to busy having sex.

Still ill too.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Not training to busy having sex.
> 
> Still ill too.


Congrats mate.

What is his name? :lol:


----------



## snakebulge

d4ead said:


> Not training to busy having sex.





hackskii said:


> Congrats mate. What is his name? :lol:


Hahahaha! Good one hackskii :lol: :laugh:  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

why you telling ppl our secret?


----------



## hackskii

BigDom86 said:


> why you telling ppl our secret?


Who said it was a secret? :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

scotty2hotty dont like me no more  last time he visited he wouldnt even look me in the eye


----------



## Cheese




----------



## BigDom86




----------



## d4ead

Still ill and still to busy having sex to train.


----------



## vsideboy

morning dudes, looking big in that shadow pic there scott, nice one. :thumb:


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Still ill and still to busy having sex to train.


That has never been my problem. :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Dead you lucky fcuking twät mate:lol::lol:thats one problem I could easily find a solution to


----------



## d4ead

yup normal service will resume on the 5th......

im looking **** tbh at the minute and its been a total waist of a cycle.

However i have no regrets over how my time has been spent.


----------



## d4ead

ps you guys suk only 4 reps this week!

i know i know, ive done fuk all to deserve any but shesh.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ps you guys suk only 4 reps this week!


thats 4 more than me.....standards have certainly dropped on this site...oh how I yearn for those far off halcyon days of old (about a year ago), people new their place place then....its like anarchy now...I know how the Romanovs felt when they were slaughted by the bolsheviks, its almost exactly the same for me


----------



## d4ead

im really proud of tara she rocks


----------



## d4ead

ok update

well i have finally run out of money

my last credit card was refused this morning when i tried to buy fuel.

so thats 3 over drafts maxed out and 4 cards. I have no further credit.

phoned and cancelled gym, no way i can but any pct drugs so i guess its gonna be the slow hard way. I do however have about 4 weeks of protein left at least. Which i guess i can use as food.


----------



## d4ead

i cant rep any one it just says spread it around ffs i dont wanna be a slut and spread my love around why is the rep system soooo mean.


----------



## big_jim_87

why no cash?


----------



## d4ead

basically since i left the mrs i have been dropping 300 a month further in debt.

my rent for my flat and the money i pay her towards the kids and all the normal bills inc food and petrol works out at 1700 a month. i only earn 1400, even if i can do ot i only bring in 1550 max. Add to that any spending money and you can see the situation im in.

i have a plan but its slow going


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck mate, I'm here if you need a chat


----------



## d4ead

i kinda trained today

only flat bench hit like 110 and incline stayed on 60 so i dont think those kinda weights are worth mentioning.

In fact im pretty sure my 5yo could have out benched me today.


----------



## bigbob33

Same as me yesterday


----------



## snakebulge

Keep your chin up dude and don't do anything stupid! Think a your kids too! It's easier to get yourself into a real, and i mean real, mess moneywise but damn hard to get out of it, and i speak from experience!

Keep smiling!


----------



## hackskii

You need to find a rich chick.


----------



## winger

Ditty bump!


----------



## d4ead

not really a work out few squats extensions and curls with some calf raises but all at such a pitiful weight.

im strolling around the gym as slow as fuk with no enthusiasm or aggression at all.


----------



## Cheese

Few choices buddy,

Move back in with the ex purely as a money saving exercise. If not you'll have to give her less.

Start charging all of your women for lovin.

Become a dealer.

Become a pimp and instead of charging your women keep a couple in your flat constantly smashed on rohypnol/heroin and charge blokes to smash em (i've watched Taken i'm not a wrong'un).

I'll think of more soon.


----------



## BigDom86

scott you know what i think you should do  but i dont know if it can happen now


----------



## d4ead

im happy and fine guys money situation is in hand and will be rectified after xmas its just super tight right now.

that boats sailed dom me old mate. (tbh i probably could but i dont want to)

Im happy with my choices and i always new it would be a super hard year, im very sad at the things that ive lost but im excited for the things i will gain. Its been a year of very difficult transition. Ive had to hurt people i really do care about, but i was not happy.

looking at a new 2 bed flat on monday rent is reasonable only 45 more each month then now....

hopefully buy new car this weekend (well gf is buying me a car)

going to buy a house end of month (assuming i can find one in the right place at the right price)

training is still ****, im weak, and have 0 motivation or aggression.

Might start the slin next week and have a boost for a few days before im away.


----------



## d4ead

ps if your going to buy protein or any other supps anyway please look at my shop below, i really need the cash, ill give you a 10% discount if you quote d4ead in the transaction.

its really nice stuff mixes and tastes better then the myprotein or bulkpowders id normally use.

I haven't sold anything yet and really need to get some good feedback before others will risk trying.

Truly appreciate it peeps.


----------



## d4ead

ok few shots off my web cam done today just to show current state for records.


----------



## d4ead

you can see ive put on flab again rofl.. ouch


----------



## d4ead

the bruise is were my 5 yo beat me up and not connected in anyway to jabbing my biceps. so ner.


----------



## snakebulge

Sounds like you've got your head together matey and beginning to sort things out. Good luck with everything. Will be following your progress as usual and look forward to you gaining your motivation back to get to the gym and pund those weights. Keep smiling! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ok so yeh i trained again but only kinda

normal full stack cable rows

3/4 stack pulldowns

machine pulldowns

machine rows

no deads and no barbell rows.....why

because there was no bloody barbell WTF


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> ok so yeh i trained again but only kinda
> 
> normal full stack cable rows
> 
> 3/4 stack pulldowns
> 
> machine pulldowns
> 
> machine rows
> 
> no deads and no barbell rows.....why
> 
> because there was no bloody barbell WTF


Nice gay workout, but you still look better than me so carry on! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Lol thanks wingman where's everyone gone again? Was good for a few days again there.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Lol thanks wingman where's everyone gone again? Was good for a few days again there.


I'm still here...lurking in the background and skulking in the shadows

You may be interested to hear that I fell off a ladder today but luckily I landed on my head, so no harm done 

by the way you look real pruddyyy in ya pics.... :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

come on guys i keep getting told i cant rep the same post twice if you dont post i cant rep shesh its not hard ffs.

training tomorrow

only 2 weeks on cycle left what a waist what with my man flu and crapness


----------



## hackskii

Chin up pops.


----------



## winger

Pull-downs Pops.


----------



## bigbob33

Keep smilling mate


----------



## snakebulge

bigbob33 said:


> Keep smilling mate


As above mate - keep smiling and move forward not think about backwards


----------



## BigDom86

will be visiting soon..


----------



## big_jim_87

****edy **** ****!


----------



## d4ead

ok update

monday did chest - i don't know if ive ever mentioned it before but my form is terrible how i have any chest at all is a miracle, on bench i rarely go within 4'' of my chest, meaning the majority of the work is done by my triceps.

However the last 2 weeks ive gone back to the drawing board and doing full movement, this is not as easy as youd think as i struggle to do the entire movement with just the bar let alone any weight. Realisticly i think im now getting to within an inch of my chest.

This will go some way to explaining my max bench dropping from 180 to about 140.

other things

gf brought me a new car well 2003 so not new but new to me and a lot better then my 1995 bmw. aint she great.

nearly got a new flat, price was right and it was a 2 bed place but the landlord was not willing to wait my notice period on my current place. So kinda miffed at that, but never mind.

Off north again on Monday hope to buy a house this week i have a good few lined up to look at its all about what i can get back in rent compared to what i have to lay out to start.

Wish me luck peeps.

ill do legs in the morning and then back on friday. Not the best plan as my legs will naff deadlift but as im lifting fuk all at the moment anyway its no big deal.


----------



## hackskii

You are buying a house, or are you going to rent?

Or, are you going to buy a house, then rent some of the rooms out?


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> You are buying a house, or are you going to rent?
> 
> Or, are you going to buy a house, then rent some of the rooms out?


Rent your body out! :beer:


----------



## bigbob33

He's renting to live in and buying up north to rent out as an investment/income


----------



## hackskii

Oh, if you can rent the same place for less than you can buy it, the skip that.

If you can rent it for more than you are buying, buy it.

Our economy is totally crap and 1 in 10 default on their homes.

12% unemployment in California is about the highest in the nation, but actually many of the people dropped off unemployment and the estimates might be much higher than that.


----------



## d4ead

economy every where suks my good friend.

right sorted a new place to live. (ie a flat to rend down here)

im renting down here as theres no way i could get a mortgage big enough for even the smallest place. an example the 1 room i live in sells for 150k thats 240k U.S. dollars the biggest mortgage i could get is 90k and i couldn't afford the repayments on that.

I have a good number of property's up north to look at in my price range. what i hope is to buy a house for about 55k and then rent it out. I should get back about 400 pounds a month in rent, less tax and fee's should be left with 300. That will supplement my salary and nearly give me enough to live on.

Soon as my kids are old enough to deal with it, ill move north and buy a second house. Im hoping that will coincide with my redundancy. As that would give me a further lump sum to invest as a deposit. That way i could keep the original property to continue to supplement my pay meaning i could afford the lower paid jobs up north.

the reason all this works is the huge difference in house prices and rental cost around the different uk areas.

Has that helped explain the situation haks.

bobs got it but he lives here so would find it easier.


----------



## d4ead

i didnt bother to train today

just to lazy to be honest. A lot on my mind and im very nervous about all that's going on and my wrist still hurts.

Just excuses i know but it makes me feel better.

i have put on a lot of fat. im proper hanging right over my belt buckle again. It never ceases to amaze me how fast i can get fat.


----------



## hackskii

240 grand for a one bedroom is psycho.................wow, and I thought our house prices were high.... ouch


----------



## winger

Bump


----------



## d4ead

I'm away for a week now.

Bbs

Dshana ring me you cvnt.


----------



## winger

Pre week bump


----------



## d4ead

back

no training

**** food

lack of rest

however i did get laid lots (and lots) and i made an offer on a house


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> back
> 
> no training
> 
> **** food
> 
> lack of rest
> 
> however i did get laid lots (and lots) and i made an offer on a house


I work out to get laid so someone is doing it right.


----------



## snakebulge

d4ead said:


> *however i did get laid lots (and lots)* and i made an offer on a house


Good lad!!!


----------



## d4ead

ok update

still no training

offer has been accepted and were moving on but as its a repo house it will remain on the open market until completion so i can still be out bid until the last second.


----------



## d4ead

ok update ....

i currently plan to train in the morning!


----------



## d4ead

no really i do


----------



## winger

I love this fcuker! :beer:


----------



## snakebulge

So....................... you trained?


----------



## hackskii

Scott, wassup big guy?

Did you get the house?

Training?

Laid?

:lol:


----------



## tonyc74

only look in here to get an update on the shagging.....


----------



## d4ead

ok guys im sad to confess it was not a great day

my mortgage was refused so i spent the morning on the phone to the mortgage people, this meant i didn't train it also means the house purchase has stalled.

Worse then all of this is the fact that i haven't had sex in 5 days.

To say im not in the best of moods in an understatement.

i stuck in 1g of tri test 500 to make me feel better, think ill swallow a handful of dbol, and oxys too. I also waked in the remainder of the equip and mast i had laying around.


----------



## hackskii

5 days you have not got laid.

Thats just not right. :cursing:

Try that for 7 months and get back with me. :lol:


----------



## suliktribal

Man, you keep having it rough.

I'm with ya, buddy.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> * i stuck in 1g of tri test 500 to make me feel better, think ill swallow a handful of dbol, and oxys too. I also waked in the remainder of the equip and mast i had laying around.*


you're my hero :rockon:

as you'll be dead by the morning can I have any gear you got left lying around...thanks in advance...oh and errr RIP 

but the worst news I've ever heard in my life is that you aint had sex for 5 days, for me that would be completely normal but for you that just aint right, its an abomination, god knows how i'll sleep tonight with the worry of it :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

Nice mug shot Stu:lol:


----------



## d4ead

I guess it pays me back for my average of 6 times a day last week.


----------



## d4ead

Well please bare in mind I havnt trained in 3 weeks and it was poor sporadic training for 4 months before that.

Dead

Warm up

3 x 100

3 x 140

1 x 160

1 x 180

1 x 190

Bor

12 x 60

8 x 80

4 x 100

12 x 60

* these were superseted with body weight dips x 12

Pull down machine

3 sets 8 at full stack

Cable biceps curls

3/4 stack 3 sets 12

Seated cable rows

Up to full stack 3 sets 12 / 8 / 6

Er boom.


----------



## d4ead

my poor baby soft skin


----------



## snakebulge

d4ead said:


> my poor baby soft skin


 :lol: :laugh: :lol:

Mate, so dissapointed in you mate! 5 days, what's gone wrong. You must a had a tommy tank though, Ha! :laugh:

You'll get the strength back up on the workouts mate and it'll come back quick. Don't let the sh!t get you down. I've done that for long enough but am learning to deal with the sh¬t head on!


----------



## tonyc74

hackskii said:


> *5 days you have not got laid.*
> 
> Thats just not right. :cursing:
> 
> Try that for 7 months and get back with me. :lol:


its good to have a break otherwise its like w4nking...within 24 hrs you need another one ! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

i must confess im a ****aholic

oddly i do more when i get more sex

but no word of lie i average 5 times a day.

1 when i get in, 1 before bed 1 when i wake up for a wee 1 when i get up 1 before work

it must be done or i cant even concentrate.


----------



## hackskii

You get more in a day than I get in a year.

Oddly this subject came up last night when we were fighting.

She feels she is a maid and I treat her as a doormat.

I am nice to her, but she does things to intentially hurt me, I dont do that to her, stuff I do bugs her but I dont do it out of malice like she does to me.

Sadly she cant see that.

I feel like an ATM machine and take care of all the bills and am almost debt free, she does not care about that.

Emotionally she is not available to me, then she says the other married men do more than me around the house.

I had to inform her that sex once every 7 months like she does me would not have the men there in the first place.

She said I am twisting things around:lol:

I mean if she is using those guys to judge me, how come I cant use them getting sex to judge her?

She always judges me, yet cant see her own sin.

I was at my witts end last night, not sure if I want to be single, cheat on her, or just blow her off and fall out of love with her.

Rant over.


----------



## tonyc74

bl00dy hell 5 a day im surprised ur nob is still intact! Im averaging 5-7 shags a week which means w4nking is out of the window!

Hacksi....you are trying to rationalise the un rational trying to reason with the unreasonable its a woman....no point in trying just accept the unacceptable and take it at face value for the positives that u see no point trying with anything else....they are from mars mate!


----------



## d4ead

Mate I would stay with a bits that didst put out for a week.

If I have sex 2 it 3 times a day, my ****ing will also drop to like 2 times a day.

Haks phone me at home its always fun to rant in person. Xx


----------



## Howe

Just checking in, haven't been online in a while! Hope your all good?


----------



## hackskii

I am going to copy Scott's pumpkin carving from last year.

He has some good ideas I am going to steal...... I mean use:lol:

At a bar gettin ready for the carve off....... Yah...


----------



## d4ead

Haha nice I'm honored haks.

Hey Howe thanks for popping in.

Chest in morning. I hope.


----------



## snakebulge

Sounds like your getti8ng back on track mate and the trainings finally gonna begin again. Come on, get your a$$ into gear! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> You get more in a day than I get in a year.
> 
> Oddly this subject came up last night when we were fighting.
> 
> She feels she is a maid and I treat her as a doormat.
> 
> I am nice to her, but she does things to intentially hurt me, I dont do that to her, stuff I do bugs her but I dont do it out of malice like she does to me.
> 
> Sadly she cant see that.
> 
> I feel like an ATM machine and take care of all the bills and am almost debt free, she does not care about that.
> 
> Emotionally she is not available to me, then she says the other married men do more than me around the house.
> 
> I had to inform her that sex once every 7 months like she does me would not have the men there in the first place.
> 
> She said I am twisting things around:lol:
> 
> I mean if she is using those guys to judge me, how come I cant use them getting sex to judge her?
> 
> She always judges me, yet cant see her own sin.
> 
> I was at my witts end last night, not sure if I want to be single, cheat on her, or just blow her off and fall out of love with her.
> 
> Rant over.


Mate I sympathise with you, I could have written that about my marriage, pretty similar situation.

We've been married 20 years and were together a few year before that, I keep telling myself I still love her but I get nothing from her, even if I go to kiss her she pulls away, its horrible.

I think we are just staying together for the kids and the financial security.

Most nights she makes me sleep in the spare room because she says I disturb her, I often just lie there crying because I want to be loved and to love someone in return, I dont know whats gonna happen but I cant spend the rest of my life like this, I'll go insane.


----------



## d4ead

well no boom but heh

flat

warm up

100 x 12

120 x 6

130 x 4 + 100 x 4 + 60 x 9

incline

60 x 8

100 x 6

120 x 6 + 60 x 8

body weight dips x 3 sets

cable flys

3 sets of 12 1/2 stack

cable curls

3 sets 8-12 half stack

hammer curls

4 sets up to 35kg

home.....


----------



## d4ead

ok and www.muscle-works.co.uk is back up and running have a peek and let me know what you think please.

it now has its own store, or you can buy direct from http://spdh-supplements.ebid.net remember 10% discount if you quote my nik.

on another note

ian haks, guys i dont know what to say, even now my wife and i find it very hard to keep our hands of each other there's an electric buz when ever we are close the slightest brush and i can see her face get red as she trys to resist the urge to pull me close and kiss me.

Even after we split id say we fuked at least twice a week on average.

Now while i totally understand that love and sex are separate things, how do you feel wanted, desired, lusted after and loved in a sexless marriage? All things i consider essential.

I remember once when i did pct we didnt have sex for 2 weeks and she said if you dont fuk me today i want a divorce.

I respect you for staying, i couldn't live like that.

Much love to you both, i hope your respective women realise how totally awesome you both are buk there ****ty ideas up.


----------



## d4ead

with regards to my training session;

im still trying to go much deeper on my reps instead of my old half rep style, i mean seriously the way i used to do it youd need a microscope to see the bar move.

I guess im living proof you can build an awesome chest doing it all wrong. Pretty sure that bad technique aided my triceps growth a lot as well.

Anyway point is that despite the girl sized weights im now pushing im not to disappointed. Well not to disappointed anyway.


----------



## d4ead

ohh and i stuck another g of test 500 in my delts and about 800 equip and 600 mast in as well. Im popping a t3 before bed too just cos im so fuking fat now. May up it to 2 pills. i have hghrp6 in the fridge i may start that again too. Oh and slin.

Not used slin in ages but always get a massive power boost when i do

i was thinking

20iu slow with breakfast

10iu fast post work out.

everyone i know hates the slow slin but i fekin love it.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Now while i totally understand that love and sex are separate things, how do you feel wanted, desired, lusted after and loved in a sexless marriage? All things i consider essential.


I do feel wanted just not in a sexual way, its hard to explain but many things we love we dont have sex with (dog, car, etc.).

Love and sex are two seperate things, I can have sex without having any love for the person, in fact I hated a woman once and we had crazy sex.

Yesterday we had some chores to do, the wife and I did some shopping, and stuff, we actually had a good time together.

She compliments my life, as I do hers, my life is better with her than not.

Now if I could have a bit more sex I think things would be pretty awesome.

But if I think on it too much, I find I can feel resentment and we dont need to dig that demon up.


----------



## d4ead

Halloween...


----------



## d4ead

ohh and check out this little tart


----------



## hackskii

lol, she is trying way to hard there mate........

I will post some up in a minute....


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> I do feel wanted just not in a sexual way, its hard to explain but many things we love we dont have sex with (dog, car, etc.).
> 
> Love and sex are two seperate things, I can have sex without having any love for the person, in fact I hated a woman once and we had crazy sex.
> 
> Yesterday we had some chores to do, the wife and I did some shopping, and stuff, we actually had a good time together.
> 
> She compliments my life, as I do hers, my life is better with her than not.
> 
> Now if I could have a bit more sex I think things would be pretty awesome.
> 
> But if I think on it too much, I find I can feel resentment and we dont need to dig that demon up.


i get what your saying but surely without all the aspects in place it becomes more like a brother/sister love or a friendship love then a partner love.

While i agree that love and sex are totally separate, to me an ideal situation would be to have both.

Plus im really horny all the time.


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> lol, she is trying way to hard there mate........
> 
> I will post some up in a minute....


believe it or not that's just her being her..... she loves the camera, to much so. Watches to much of the Americas next top model i think.


----------



## hackskii

3 pics of my Daughter Kalia, she is 11, and one pic of one of the pumpkins.

I handed out the candy and had so much it gave me a belly ache.

I also toasted up a bunch of pumpkin seeds and ate hand fulls of that, not good either.

I did have fun handing out the candy tho:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

haha nice haks mate nice....

the ultimate pops xx


----------



## d4ead

Ohh ffs

Squats

Warm up

100 x 12

130 x 8

160 x 6

180 x 2 POP knee gave in hurt to much to do fuk all else.

Curls

3 sets light mostly done with ok leg

Calf raises

3/4 stack 3 sets 12

Hobbled home....

All my joints are ****. Time for dbol maybe.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning mate! Long time no speak


----------



## d4ead

indeed bru, i hope your ok mate. i worry about you i really do.

How is everything ring me!


----------



## Howe

Evening


----------



## d4ead

hey howe

hows you bru ok?


----------



## Howe

d4ead said:


> hey howe
> 
> hows you bru ok?


I'm good mate, you?


----------



## winger

I am doing well too and thanks for asking..lol

My hard drive just took a sh1t, good thing I backed all my stuff up, well I mean my porn. :beer:


----------



## winger

New drive, new install and faster than hell. Sorry for the slight hijack, just wanted to test my fresh xp install, carry on. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Test away my good man.


----------



## d4ead

shoulder press

warm up

80 x 8

100 x 8

120 x 8

136 x 6

20kg plate twist and raise

3 sets 12

upright row

30 x 8

35 x 6

40 x 4

front raises

15 x 8

15 x 8

15 x 8

cable presses

22 x 8

22 x 8

22 x 8

that was it

shoulders all good....


----------



## ostrain

How do you do your shoulder press, smith?

136 is a lot of weight, nice one..

120 is my one rep max, got a few months before i can hit 136..


----------



## d4ead

buddy dont pay to much attention to the weight i lift

im the king of the half rep mate.

start at the top lower to between my nose and mouth and press


----------



## ostrain

d4ead said:


> buddy dont pay to much attention to the weight i lift
> 
> im the king of the half rep mate.
> 
> start at the top lower to between my nose and mouth and press


:lol:that's a full rep isn't it?


----------



## leafman

d4ead said:


> buddy dont pay to much attention to the weight i lift
> 
> im the king of the half rep mate.
> 
> start at the top lower to between my nose and mouth and press


 :lol: love it, seems to be doing trick scott, looking good in avvy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

ostrain said:


> :lol:that's a full rep isn't it?


not according to most of my training partners it isnt.... below chin rofl.... below chin my ass.... id be lifting like 100kg if i tried that.


----------



## winger

Where are the pics? :beer:


----------



## d4ead

training

pulldowns

warm up

3 sets heavy as i could 116kg ish

seated rows

full stack 3 sets 6 - 8

pulldown pully machine

up to full stack 3 sets

bor

60 x 12

80 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 4 + 60 x 6

didnt do deads cos knees are still painfull from tuesdays squat effort. shesh.


----------



## tonyc74

still getting your 5 a day in mate! 

get on the rack pulls if your knees are sore i find it really isolates back well...just an idea..


----------



## d4ead

just for you wingman










yes yes the mirror is dirty excuse that.

i have since discovered that its actually splashings of soap from when i shower.


----------



## d4ead

possible future avi


----------



## Howe

Evening


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> possible future avi


Your present avatar makes you look more muscular, if that is possible.. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

I look ****. Thank the cam for favourable lighting. Notice its cropped above my big fat belly.


----------



## d4ead

meal 1 - protein shake*

meal 2 - 4 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 - brown rice vegetables and meat

meal 4 - peanuts

meal 5 - new potatoes vegetables meat

meal 6 - rice pudding

meal 7 - protein shake and oats*

train

handful of haribo straight after training

meal 8 - casein shake*

+

2 x multi vit

6 x omega 3 oils

2 x primrose oils

1 x iron

2 x magnesium sulphate

2 x glucosamine sulphate

and should have vit c

i also drink

1 x apple juice (1 pint)

15 - 20 x coffee (5 pints)

1 litre plain water (i fuking hate water)

*shakes are mixed with FULL FAT milk


----------



## tonyc74

i set the safety bars in the rack at just below knee height and pull the bar from their so you dont really use legs i find it harder than deads from the floor as its all in the back to pull the bar up 

reckon current avi is best chest looking big mate (in a non **** way!)


----------



## d4ead

Thanks tony


----------



## d4ead

Must go to gym

Must go to gym

Must go to gym

Must go to gym...


----------



## d4ead

ok WEAK WEAK WEAK ****

dips

body weight 3 sets 8

flat

warm up

100 x 8

120 x 4

100 x 8 + 60 x 12

incline

100 x 4

120 x 4

100 x 4 + 60 x 9

flys

half stack x 8

dropped weight down by 1 plate and did sets of 8 all the way down.

dumbell curls

15 x 12

20 x 8

22.5 x 8

switch to hammer curls

27.5 x 8

32.5 x 8

32.5 x 8

cable curls

nearly full stack sets of 8 with a few drop sets

done

i have no idea why i was so


----------



## d4ead

Where is everyone.


----------



## winger

Don't no.


----------



## winger

I was going to pull one off while the wife had her back turned, that's how I role.

Now back to http://www.newbienudes.com/


----------



## d4ead

Nice ;p


----------



## bigbob33

I'm here bro!


----------



## d4ead

off to gym


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck mate


----------



## d4ead

this was always going to be a pussy one, i cant even walk up stairs with my knees after last weeks squat effort..

extensions

warm up

3 sets full stack x 12

curls

half stack 3 sets

calf raises

full stack 3 sets 12

leg press

super light weight

55 x 12

3 sets

that was it.


----------



## d4ead

bigbob33 said:


> Good luck mate


thanks mate i needed it, new it wasnt going to be good but at least i got there.


----------



## bigbob33

Tbh with fked knees that's a good effort mate


----------



## d4ead

felt like it bru - deserves a rep i say hahahaha


----------



## bigbob33

Can't on my phone mate, it'll have to wait till I'm on a pc


----------



## d4ead

quick question

fast slin can i take it before i train rather then after?


----------



## bigbob33

Yes mate, just make sure you've got a high carb drink to sip! I used protein and glucose shakes


----------



## d4ead

good just making sure thats what ive been doing anyway.

wat dose would you run?


----------



## bigbob33

I was doing 12-15 ius about 10 mins before my workout bro


----------



## d4ead

i do 20iu slow with breakfast and waked in 5iu fast pre training... may up that to 10iu


----------



## tonyc74

Any training or w4nking going on in here....  ?


----------



## d4ead

2 days off so a stupid amount of ****ing inc a monster 6 hour one.

Wed is day off training and I'm afraid I missed today as well, but I did manage to do a lot of the paperwork that I should have done yesterday but didn't cos I was to busy ****ing.

Other things seem to be moving ahead slowly...


----------



## d4ead

Slin use and hghrp6 back in play... Ohh and t3...


----------



## tonyc74

6 hours jesus wept...given the choice i would always swap training for that erm which is why i did me legs tonight and ill have to go tom after work to get my weeks training in! 

using t3 as well really rate it....


----------



## hackskii

I like sex and all but 6 hours would be more like work than anything else.


----------



## d4ead

The t3 is excellent can't rate it enough. How many months can I take it for before I need go stop?

I'm a ****aholoc always have been.


----------



## winger

I don't think I have gotten laid in my lifetime as Scotty has in a month.

Do you need glasses yet? :innocent:


----------



## d4ead

Yup..... but only for driving.


----------



## d4ead

training--

deads sl

100 x 5

130 x 5

160 x 4

180 x 2

190 x 1 + 100 x 12

100 x 12

bor

60 x 15

80 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 4

cable rows

full stack 3 sets 6

half stack x 12

pulldowns

3/4 stack 3 sets x 8


----------



## d4ead

got home to realise im out of milk so no casein before bed fuk fuk fuk


----------



## d4ead

woke up really late.

wont have time to get milk

mildly annoyed.

i would say shower **** and shave before work but i really cant be assed.


----------



## tonyc74

cant remember on the t3 mate search on here theres loads of stuff about if i ran it for a few weeks then 2 off no im using for the next few weeks only at 50mg will stop when i come off as apparently its quite bad eating into muscle when off gear.

im slacking in the shagging front this week...will put that right tomorrow, tempted to do something i shouldnt tonight but instead im behaving a sat infront of tv fcuking loser!

have a good one t


----------



## d4ead

Hahaha you mean you turned down a dead cert to stay faithful? ..... that kind of behaviour is not accepted here.....

And what the hell does the phrase 'when OFF gear' mean?


----------



## bigbob33

Fked if o know


----------



## d4ead

I think he's talking about the 1g cruise between cycles but I'm not sure....


----------



## tonyc74

1 kind of right but trying not to be worse than i have !

2 talking about pct in a few weeks...fcuk knows, i question the day i ever started this sh1t other days i love it.....love it hate it really, im all over the joint these days with everything, mid life crisis on the way!

Hope you are good....


----------



## d4ead

Don't do pct, cruise dude, pct makes you want to die.


----------



## d4ead

Go by magic torches view mate anything is fine as long as your partner never ever finds out.


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## snakebulge

d4ead said:


> Go by magic torches view mate anything is fine as long as your partner never ever finds out.


x 2 MATE! :laugh:


----------



## Testoholic

d4ead said:


> Don't do pct, cruise dude, pct makes you want to die.


 :lol: , with you on that one bro :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Pick one of a million excuses stress, illness, money, women, sub zero temperatures.....

Flat

Warm up

120 x 8

130 x 6

140 x 4 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 12

Incline

100 x 8

120 x 4

100 x 8

Cable flys

Light weight 3 sets 8

Barbell curls

30 x 8

3 sets

Hammer curls dumbells

30 x 8

32.5 x 8

35 x 6

Done and home...

Why the Hell do I always get cramp in my calfs and sins after chest! ? ?


----------



## tonyc74

snakebulge said:


> x 2 MATE! :laugh:


thats my way of thinking....what a bell end:whistling:


----------



## tonyc74

Testoholic said:


> :lol: , with you on that one bro :beer:


nah...second course coming off full pct, hate all this injecting and sh1t, not sure ill think like that once i come off:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

really i love it look forward to ever injection....


----------



## d4ead

Is away shagging

Please leave a msg.

Will be back on the 22nd


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> Is away shagging
> 
> Please leave a msg.
> 
> Will be back on the 22nd


Off your rocker you, lad!

Mwah x.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Is away shagging
> 
> Please leave a msg.
> 
> Will be back on the 22nd


That's a lot of shagging! :whistling:


----------



## tonyc74

sounds like centreparcs for shaggers!


----------



## suliktribal

Marathon doggin session m'be?


----------



## d4ead

cardio update

wednesday

personal trainer 1

6 x (approx 4 hrs)

personal trainer 2

1 x (approx 2hrs)

thursday

personal trainer 1

3 x (approx 2.5 hrs)

personal trainer 2

4 x (approx 3.5 hours)

friday

personal trainer 1

2 x (approx 2.5 hours) *trainer is complaining of being sore and in pain.

personal trainer 2

0 fail apparently i have bruised her kidneys and shes been left with an infection.

damn useless need new trainers cant anyone keep up?????


----------



## d4ead

they just dont make pt's like they used too


----------



## BigDom86

why have you got a personal trainer? :/

and whats cardio?


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## hackskii

Why a PT?

Why just cardio are you injured pops?


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Why a PT?
> 
> Why just cardio are you injured pops?


Bumpkin bump


----------



## bigbob33

I reckon he's on about his lovely ladies! Cardio being the horizontal bedroom kind


----------



## BigDom86

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh now it all makes sense. how slow am i, id expect this from the old geezers scott and wingman but not a young stallion like me. must up my game!


----------



## d4ead

guys you are dim, thank you bob for a voice of reason.

training continued

saturday

trainer 2

2 x (1.5 hours)

trainer 1

4 times (2 hrs)

trainer 2

1 x (45 mins)

sunday

trainer 2

1 x (15 mins) *i wanted to cum quick ok...

trainer 1

lost count sorry (6 hrs ish)

trainer 2

3 x (4 hours)

monday

trainer 1

just the 1

back home and so so sad..... the life of celibacy continues.

i like to dedicate this week to mt2 and cialis


----------



## snakebulge

LMFAO :lol: Good lad! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

back home cant train tomorrow but will commence on Thursday

gear will be administered today

2g tri test 500

nothing else.

other news

i think my house is almost mine!!! they have taken the deposit, just waiting for 1 final search then completion.

Once this is done i have decided to start looking for a second house then, if i can find one that costs a similar amount i think i should be able to cover the mortgage with the rent. Got to be worth looking into.

Still in love ahhh aint that sweet.


----------



## hackskii

So is trainer #1 diffrent than trainer #2?


----------



## d4ead

Yes, I'm a bad bad evil moral-less man


----------



## d4ead

I still love just the one but I'm fueled by 2g of test and an ego that needs rebuilding.


----------



## BigDom86

lol do you actually use this test to train or just for nailing poor women?


----------



## d4ead

Hey that is not fair I have so trained once or twice this year......


----------



## tonyc74

Jesus...cant believe yours hasnt fallen off yet at that rate!

Where the hell do you find these women...not that i struggle but thats just silly:laugh:


----------



## bigbob33

It's not that difficult mate


----------



## d4ead

The interweb


----------



## Howe

Morning


----------



## tonyc74

always had better results going out...generally avoids the internet nutters !


----------



## winger

So how is the cardio sex doing Scotty?


----------



## d4ead

All over wingman I'm home and celibate


----------



## suliktribal

Love you. You MSN ignoring mutha fúcka!


----------



## d4ead

sorry dude if im at work i answer when i can


----------



## d4ead

fuk it! lets inject fun stuff and go to the gym!!!


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> fuk it! lets inject fun stuff and go to the gym!!!


LETS DO IT!!!


----------



## d4ead

Well I went to the gym but my dd had failed so after 30 mins or so I lied my way into my last ever workout there.

Flat bench

60 x 15

80 x 15

100 x 12

120 x 6

140 x 4

Body weight dips

3 sets 12

Cable Flys

Light weight 3 sets of 12

Cable bicep curls

50 x 12 x 3

Fuked out tired run down

2 weeks gear and peptide free.

And I think the slin shot was a bit much this morning and left me slightly hypo


----------



## d4ead

D4ead is ill very ill.


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## hackskii

Why are you ill?

Perhaps sex withdrawls?

Pull some off and get back to normal:lol:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Why are you ill?
> 
> Perhaps sex withdrawls?
> 
> Pull some off and get back to normal:lol:


Words to live by:whistling:


----------



## hackskii

Words to live by would be stay single.....................................................


----------



## d4ead

thanks boss's

right penicillin is being administered, ill be back soon dont you worry.

I move this week (today if the snow allows)

soon as im well

new gym / new diet / new cycle / new routine (courtesy of con this time thanks bru)


----------



## IanStu

good luck with the move mate....and good luck with the penicillin (you always seem to be ill lately)....hope everything else is OK in your world


----------



## hackskii

Love that hair cut Stu.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Love that hair cut Stu.


Just because you have a marine haircut doesn't mean Stu's hair cut is lovable..lol

Just kidding Stu, I like the haircut and glasses look!


----------



## suliktribal

g


----------



## winger

h


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## winger

Nice


----------



## d4ead

now that is a nice ass.

update;

NO TRAINING

NO MOVE (SNOWED IN)

STILL SICK why oh why wont this god damn penicillin make me better!!!!!!!!!!!!!

am officially off work sick as well now, as i just couldn't face going to work last night at all, good job i did cos i fell asleep at 12 and didn't wake up till 9 this morning. (well apart from the 4 hourly painkiller intake)


----------



## d4ead

heres my diet since friday

friday

1 protein shake

1 macaroni cheese

sat

1 x ommellette

1 x rice pudding

sun

1 x bowl oats made with water

mon

1 x oats made with water

1 x omelette

tue

tin of thin shoup

wed

small bowl of oats made with water

no training / in constant pain /


----------



## d4ead

to be honest ive decided to try to cut down as my dosages were getting stupid (i got up to 2g test with 1g tren and 100g oxy and 100mg dbol per day)

currently im banging in 250 a week of tri test to keep me going soon as this illness (whatever the fuk it is) has shifted ill be doing a light cycle of

20 weeks of 600mg test and 400mg deca probably some dbol and oxy chucked in for a boost

hghrp6 (i have my own system for this where i just wak in 20iu before bed and 10iu when i wake)

slow and fast slin (slow 20iu ed and fast 10iu pre workout)

my best cycle gain wise was a test deca cycle (although i hate the sides from deca) i found i put a fuk load more bulk on then i did with tren.

of course my diet will be back on track by then


----------



## d4ead

ps id luck a blood test for xmas as ive now been on for 2 years many thanks.


----------



## d4ead

not that anyone cares but in the interest of simply keeping the journal up to date, i ate yesterday, throat is a little better.

Heads still swimming and im not to stable walking around but im much better then i was.

hopefully ill continue to improve over the weekend keep you fingers crossed people....


----------



## d4ead

worked out kinda

all machine and light weight

flat bench

warm up

113kg x 8

113kg x 8

113kg x 8 + 12 x 56kg

12 x 56kg

flys

56kg x 8

76kg x 8

115kg x 6

56kg x 12

dips bodyweight

3 sets 12

decline

96kg x 12

96kg x 10

96kg x 10

dumbell curls

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

new gym was busy i still felt ****ish. not eaten for so long i look tiny and fragile.


----------



## tonyc74

just checking in, chin up mate hope ur getting plenty of vitamins in to sort out the ilness!

whens the next round of shagging start?


----------



## winger

Just have fun with your workout. Being sick you are not going to do any personal bests and going too heavy might hinder gains and keep you sick for longer.

I follow non of the above advice...lol


----------



## bigbob33

Stay strong bro


----------



## d4ead

tonyc74 said:


> just checking in, chin up mate hope ur getting plenty of vitamins in to sort out the ilness!
> 
> whens the next round of shagging start?


oddly i stop my vits and supps wheni get ill..... i haveno idea why just always do.

shagging starts on the 11th ish



winger said:


> Just have fun with your workout. Being sick you are not going to do any personal bests and going too heavy might hinder gains and keep you sick for longer.
> 
> I follow non of the above advice...lol


i always have fun working out, must learn to leave my ego at the door though



bigbob33 said:


> Stay strong bro


my friend id have to of been strong in the first place alas i have always been as weak as a kitten.


----------



## bigbob33

Me too! But only morally


----------



## d4ead

Bob your moral standing is laying down


----------



## ostrain

Feeling any better yet?


----------



## d4ead

yeh feeling substantially better many thanks mate.

building up my food intake slowly, back on protein shakes and my supps

still no gear or pep usage probably start that next week.

right

training

squat

warm up

130 x 8

150 x 6

170 x 4

190 x 4 + 100 x 12

curls

full stack 3 sets of 8

calf raises

full stack 3 sets of 12

im actually feeling yesterdays workout today so at least it did something, and struggles to take the stairs today after my leg workout.

bring on Thursday and shoulders.

grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bri

^^^^^ Who is that mate! Wow that's one sexy sexy bird...

Rep me up and get me that girls number and I'll post more for you <3 I'll rep you too if you really like. xx

Oh nice squattin too.


----------



## d4ead

ill have to rep you tomorrow kid im all out.

that lass is my wife to be, im such a lucky **** 

View attachment 52563


attached as evidence ;P i know you doubters.......


----------



## winger

Looking good!


----------



## bigbob33

d4ead said:


> Bob your moral standing is laying down


That's so true :lol:


----------



## Nathrakh

Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## d4ead

thanks guys xx

off day today shoulders on thursday


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> View attachment 52562
> 
> 
> ohh my


who is this? new one? what happened to the bird that come down with you to see me?

i will try to get over to see you some time after new yr buddy we can hit a nando's


----------



## big_jim_87

suliktribal said:


>


i grew scunk under the stairs a few yrs back the hairs were brown tho.....


----------



## winger

suliktribal said:


>


 That sh1t looks awesome, I wish I could do that :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> who is this? new one? what happened to the bird that come down with you to see me?
> 
> i will try to get over to see you some time after new yr buddy we can hit a nando's


its the same chick mate, look forward to seeing you


----------



## d4ead

update

back at work

totally knackered

managed to survive the night on several eph pills red bull and coffee

then slept for 11 hrs

6 more nights of this hell to survive then im off again.

wont start cycle till jan as i know i wont be training right till then so no point.

food is an issue as well.


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## winger

Nice looking healthy plant.


----------



## d4ead

Well it felt good but there was no big numbers hit

Flat

warm up

120 x 8

130 x 8

140 x 6

150 x 2.5 + 100 x 4 + 60 x 8

Incline

100 x 8

120 x 8

130 x 4 + 100 x 4 + 60 x 4

Fly machine

3 sets 8 half stack.

Decline machine

3 sets 10 full stuck

Body weight dips

3 sets 8

Bicep curls

3 sets 8 with 25kg dumbells

Preacher curl

2 sets 8 half stack

Done


----------



## d4ead

2 shots to show my current state.


----------



## bigbob33

Looking good bro


----------



## d4ead

Thanks bru Xx


----------



## d4ead

light back session short of time

deads stiff legged

warm up

100 x 8

120 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 4

180 x 2

bor

60 x 12

80 x 8

90 x 6

pull downs

3 sets half stack x 8

cable seated row

3 sets half stack x 8


----------



## d4ead

Should have trained but didn't bad day.....


----------



## bizzlewood

why what happened mate ?


----------



## d4ead

gf came down spent day in bed fuking instead - il be using the same excuse till Tuesday then business will resume. x


----------



## d4ead

ohhh contracts exchanged on house today as well will complete tomorrow, and sold my bmw for 400 so all in all.

just feel **** about not training i should have...


----------



## big_jim_87

d4ead said:


> its the same chick mate, look forward to seeing you


same as when? when you come to see me?


----------



## tonyc74

Mate theres only one winner if its a choice between shagging or the gym!

You sticking to one bird now? (must down to lack of gear  )


----------



## d4ead

Jim yes believe it or not its the same girl that came and saw you with me.

She's gone home again now.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Jim yes believe it or not its the same girl that came and saw you with me.
> 
> She's gone home again now.


So now it's Rosie palms and her five sisters then? Welcome to my world son!


----------



## bigbob33

Ha ha


----------



## d4ead

no one posts or reps any more i do wonder why i bother..........

right

im ill again the exact same thing as before im rather gutted but i didnt plan to train till the new year anyway so its not huge deal.

cycle is all ready to go.

So all i have to do is start eating again and push through.

I look terrible really have fallen out of shape and lost a lot of size. A lot of size.


----------



## hackskii

Happy hollidays handsome.............


----------



## d4ead

thanks you sexy beast...

in fact happy holidays to all xxx


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## tonyc74

I doubt youve lost that much size in a few weeks...well water weight and fat i guess!

Take it easy mate Christmas is a time for resting/enjoying yourself and coming into to 2011 fighting fit!


----------



## d4ead

July










December


----------



## d4ead

As upsetting as that is, just you wait till march!


----------



## IanStu

Just popping in to spread festive cheer amongst all you miserable sinners....hope you have a bearable Christmas and fingers crossed for a good new year, cant be as bad as the last one ffs


----------



## bigbob33

Happy Christmas!!


----------



## suliktribal

Have a good xmas chum! Love you.


----------



## d4ead

happy xmas guys and many many thanks.

next year = real size and muscle

and less negative money issues

spliced with a lot more sex........


----------



## hackskii

Is it possible to have more sex?

Happy hollidays guys


----------



## d4ead

Yes mate, I want everyday to be a 5 times a day day.


----------



## Howe

Evening all! & Happy new year! x


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Yes mate, I want everyday to be a 5 times a day day.


For me that would be a years worth..he he

Happy New Year guys and gals!


----------



## d4ead

Happy new year people


----------



## d4ead

1/1/11

123/86 - 77

82kg


----------



## d4ead

said: training

incline crunch

25x

flat bench

warm up

100 x 10

120 x 8

140 x 6 + 100 x 8

100 x 12

incline

60 x 12

100 x 8

120 x 6 + 60 x 8

decline machine

113 x 12

113 x 12

113 x 12

flys machine

half stack x 8 3 sets

dumbell curls

25 x 8

25 x 8 + 12.5 x 8

hammer curls

25 x 8 + 12.5 x 8

25 x 8 + 12.5 x 8

done......

felt ok

looked well i did pics cos someone asked me too.


----------



## Raptor

Keep up the good work mate, looking leaner in the new pics :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

training

squat

warm up

110 x 8

120 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 6

180 x 4 + 110 x 8 + 60 x 12

curls

3 sets full stack x 8 (last rep held and return super slow mo)

extensions

1/2 stack 2 sets 12

3/4 stack 1 x 12

calf raises

full stack + extra 3 sets 15

thats it

body weight up to get this 88kg

same scale same time of day.


----------



## tonyc74

back on the juice mate?

I did my PCT over xmas...no sweat really never felt better..wtf !


----------



## d4ead

Juice what's that? Not that dangerous creatine stuff I hope... tut tut


----------



## bigbob33

That cell tech I reckon


----------



## d4ead

training

what a joke most disappointing days training I've had in months and months and months.

shoulder press

warm up

110 x 4 (wtf)

90 x 8

100 x 6

110 x 4 + 90 x 8 + 60 x 7

lateral raises machine

1 set 1/2 stack x 8

1 set full stack x 8

1 set full stack x 8 then 4 drops sets

front raises

12.5kg 3 sets of 8 and struggled

jesus fuk this maybe i will juice up again rofl.....


----------



## d4ead

i was pressing 155 ffs


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Babyboy....you a monster yet?????? Missed me?????


----------



## tonyc74

get on the creatine and tirbulus mate will work wonders  if ur on the juice then get some cals down u u big fanny!.....im slowly trying to ruin my liver...nearly there !


----------



## d4ead

Hey tan babe how's you?

Food is being processed buddy.


----------



## suliktribal

Back once again for the renegade master,

D4 damager, power to the people.

back once again for the renegade master,

D4 damager, with the ill behavior.(4X)

Back once again,[with the ill behavior(5X)]

Back once again for the renegade master,

D4 damager, power to the people.

back once again for the renegade master,

D4 damager, with the ill behavior.

Back once again.(2X)

[back once again, with the ill behavior (fade and return)]

Back once again for the renegade master,

D4 damager, power to the people.

back once again for the renegade master,

D4 damager, with the ill behavior.(5X)\

Back once again,[with the ill behavior(until end)]


----------



## d4ead

Err thanks


----------



## d4ead

training

**** again i think its just cos every muscle ive already worked is screaming for help....

deads (sl)

warm up

70 x 12

110 x 8

130 x 6

140 x 6

150 x 3 + 110 x 8 + 60 x 8

bor

60 x 8

80 x 8

90 x 6

pull downs

3 sets worked up to 96kg

cable rows

3 sets half stack

thats it.


----------



## d4ead

end of week 1 reflection

hmm i think ive done ok, sure strength is down but its to be expected both clean and untrained and recovering from flu.

Flat bench down from 180 to 150, squat down from 210 to 180, shoulder press 155 to 110, and deads 210 to 150. But then body weight is down from 95 to 82.

However no injury's felt good, feel pumped, weight already up from 82 - 88 in just 1 week. Full of enthusiasm and lust for training again.


----------



## d4ead

ohh next week

400 deca 600 test pw

50 dbol 50 oxy pd

20iu slow slin (breakfast) pd

10iu fast slin (pre training) pd

20iu hghrp6 (pre sleep) pd

;p


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Hey tan babe how's you?


As awesome as ever!


----------



## d4ead

great stuff babe.


----------



## d4ead

Right nearly ready for the new week not to sure how to play monday as im off sunday night.... i guess the important bit is that it concerns me and im already thinking about how to get there.


----------



## d4ead

on another not where the hell is everyone.... i guess the last of my fans have up and left.....

maybe i should start doing random posts about being alpha and high dosages again and get some new blood

still clinging to the top 10 for reps though ;p


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> on another not where the hell is everyone.... i guess the last of my fans have up and left.....
> 
> maybe i should start doing random posts about being alpha and high dosages again and get some new blood
> 
> still clinging to the top 10 for reps though ;p


I'm still here broseph.


----------



## d4ead

that you are, but you don't rep enough xx pmsl

i think i might hit the gym late tonight instead of in the morning.


----------



## tonyc74

still here mate...not sure why but that little man the rep icon seems to be missing!? And with the new site i struggle to get online on my moby sometimes....not bothering with internet at home trying to keep costs down!

Im a really bad sleeper (bed time thinker!) might start looking into ghrp.....?


----------



## hackskii

tonyc74 said:


> still here mate...not sure why but that little man the rep icon seems to be missing!? And with the new site i struggle to get online on my moby sometimes....not bothering with internet at home trying to keep costs down!
> 
> Im a really bad sleeper (bed time thinker!) might start looking into ghrp.....?


That would help, so would 5-HTP and even more melatonin, great stuff.

Hi Scottie, kisses...........xxxooo


----------



## d4ead

zma as well is supposed to help you sleep

i struggle like hell to sleep when i want to and yet i sleep fine when i dont grrrr


----------



## d4ead

ps rep icon is nor the star the little man is no more


----------



## tonyc74

cheers hacks and dead....had a nytol last night did f all usually works.

need to get all this sh1t out of my head before bed too much thinking and worrying going on....just had a glass of water in the pub and a jacket potatoe with tuna for dinner...what a joke!


----------



## welshflame

Ahh so this is where you are haha.


----------



## d4ead

rep me or else

does it show im bored rofl


----------



## welshflame

Watch out mad scotts about :lol: :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol at the pics....... you look like me as a kid throwing a tantrum lol!

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! cnut! lol i was foul mouthed even as a child...... told the preacher at church to fuk off when i was 2-3yrs old...... my dad said if any one comes up and talks to you and you dnt know who they are tel them to fuk off and run to an adult you know..... so i did! lol


----------



## d4ead

you got to have fun with it mate ehh


----------



## craftybutcher

Does Uriel know you have his training strides?


----------



## bigbob33

morning boss! hoe you're well


----------



## d4ead

training...

why the fuk do i bother

no bench's free

flat machine

full stack x 3 sets and 4 drops sets from final

decline machine

1 set full stack

fly machine

full stack 3 sets 4 drop sets

dips

3 sets body weights

did do 2 sets of light weight on a decline bench but was after everything else and was already fuked

preacher curls

3 sets 60kg

hurt

that is all folks


----------



## bigbob33

Better than fcuk all though eh mate


----------



## ostrain

d4ead said:


> training...
> 
> why the fuk do i bother
> 
> no bench's free
> 
> flat machine
> 
> full stack x 3 sets and 4 drops sets from final
> 
> decline machine
> 
> 1 set full stack
> 
> fly machine
> 
> full stack 3 sets 4 drop sets
> 
> *dips*
> 
> *
> 3 sets body weights*did do 2 sets of light weight on a decline bench but was after everything else and was already fuked
> 
> preacher curls
> 
> 3 sets 60kg
> 
> hurt
> 
> that is all folks


What do you weigh mate? I cant do bodyweight dips any more, not since i went over 18 stone lol.


----------



## d4ead

Fuk all at the min just shy of 90kg


----------



## Raptor

How you finding the lower dose cycle? Or did you bump it up lol?

When ever i tried a high dose one the mental sides like libido and anxiety were immense ha so dropped down after a few weeks


----------



## d4ead

im getting worn out fast, im trying to train in my normal style but im pooped so quickly. Im not sure if thats dose related or just where i havent trained properly in so long...


----------



## d4ead

training... kind of

declines crunches x 30

leg press half stack x 8

squat

110 x 6

130 x 6

150 x 4

170 x 4 + 100 x 1 (world worst drop set)

*legs had more knees didnt

leg curls

half stack 3 sets 8

leg extensions

1 set 6 failed knees to painful

calf raises

3 sets full stack + extra x 15

daughters bday today whoop for her


----------



## d4ead

forgot body weight this morning was 89kg


----------



## d4ead

training

felt a bit better today *looked big

incline crunches

x 30

x 20

shoulder press

*warmed up on 90kg cos the previouse guy that kept me waiting maxed out his flat bench on 90kg

110 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 2.5 + 110 x 8

lateral raise machine

full stack + extra 3 sets 8

front raises

12.5kg 3 sets 8

thats it


----------



## d4ead

? where the fuk is the fun the banter my fans and my god damn reps


----------



## suliktribal

Haha, now you know how I feel in my journal!


----------



## d4ead

you have a journal?????? lol


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> you have a journal?????? lol


Haha, yeah, surprisingly!


----------



## d4ead

i fekin subscribed to one of yours you never put anything in it!


----------



## suliktribal

d4ead said:


> i fekin subscribed to one of yours you never put anything in it!


I've only got the one! I'm subbed to yours, too!

Nowt to put in mine, everything's on hold!


----------



## d4ead

training

rushed and talked to much

declined crunches x 30

deads (sl)

70kg x 10

110 x 8

140 x 6

160 x 4 + 110 x 8

bor

70kg 3 sets of 10

bor

1 set half stack

home to bed...


----------



## welshflame

I have already repped you you rep tart hahaha.


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> im getting worn out fast, im trying to train in my normal style but im pooped so quickly. Im not sure if thats dose related or just where i havent trained properly in so long...


Well im sure you'll know by the end of the cycle what suits you best anyhow... good luck with it bud


----------



## d4ead

boom yeh...

my kind of cardio approx 4 hrs worth


----------



## d4ead

Got an extra hour in before work. I'm sore.


----------



## Dsahna

My heart fcuking bleeds mate:devil2:


----------



## d4ead

Mate I've got another 5 days of this...


----------



## big_jim_87

Pointless fly by at 03.53 WTF am I doing awake FFs


----------



## winger

Yea what he said!


----------



## tonyc74

wish i hadnt seen this....im entering week 2 of a dry spell, one more week to get throught u mofo!

dan, how the hell are you!?


----------



## Dsahna

I'm not bad thanks Tony,apart from being very thin and weak,life isn't bad mate

Im sure you were just into your second week of juicing when I left,how did the full cycle go?

Good to see you again T


----------



## tonyc74

glad to hear it mate, altho im sure u being small is still bigger than most!

got through it un scathed put on a fair bit of weight and got some good lifts up including a 210kg deadlift so very happy!

been on now for a month after pct....at a bit of a crossroads with everything now so not sure which direction to take mainly in personal lift....hey ho all part of the mix i guess!


----------



## Dsahna

Nice deadlift mate:thumb:

What are you in two minds about bud?


----------



## tonyc74

im just one of those [email protected] thats always thinks the grass is greener!

hated my job for years so i need to change that first i think, i hit 37 this year fcvk knows where my life went 

my mrs lived near leeds so not sure whether to move up there and make a go of things or not...big decisions to make!

applied for work in sydney this week...thought it might cure my mid life crises!


----------



## Dsahna

LOL,I know what you mean mate,I'm 30 in a month and my heads all over the place thinking things like 'I'M 40 IN 10 YEARS TIME,I'VE JUST LEFT SCHOOL WTF' :lol:

Good luck with that job mate,fcuking jammy bastard if you get to live over there eh,whats the job like?

I'm still in the process of switching to a career in nursing mate,got an exam coming up for human physiology which I've been studying since before xmas!


----------



## Howe

Hello All! Hello Dan,where the **** have you been? Or where the **** have i been? Hope your all good!


----------



## tonyc74

work in finance mate for a bank selling sh1t! dont really like it justt got sucked in 10 years back and living in london need the money now!

might go for a career change soon! good luck with the nursing mate....btw nurses earn very good money in australia!


----------



## d4ead

Okok so over the last 4 days I guess I've averaged 5 hrs cardio a day.

Not to bad, off to train now will be a quick one, I have cardio to do.......


----------



## d4ead

training

flat bench

warm up

110 x 10

130 x 6

150 x 4

160 x 3 + 110 x 12

incline

110 x 10

130 x 6

140 x 3 + 110 x 4 + 70 x 8

decline machine

full stack 3 sets of 8

no arms as my knees are bust im going to do an arms day tomorrow instead of legs.

was on smith machine not bench so weight is approx.


----------



## Howe

d4ead said:


> training
> 
> flat bench
> 
> warm up
> 
> 110 x 10
> 
> 130 x 6
> 
> 150 x 4
> 
> 160 x 3 + 110 x 12
> 
> incline
> 
> 110 x 10
> 
> 130 x 6
> 
> 140 x 3 + 110 x 4 + 70 x 8
> 
> decline machine
> 
> full stack 3 sets of 8
> 
> no arms as my knees are bust im going to do an arms day tomorrow instead of legs.
> 
> was on smith machine not bench so weight is approx.


Good stuff mate!


----------



## winger

Hello peeps.


----------



## d4ead

Hello my wingman.. hey howser...

6 hours cardio today. Yes you did read that right.

Go mt2 Ohh how I live you


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> Hello my wingman.. hey howser...
> 
> 6 hours cardio today. Yes you did read that right.
> 
> Go mt2 Ohh how I live you


Lol 6 hours, are you insane? What did you do mate?


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Hello my wingman.. hey howser...
> 
> 6 hours cardio today. Yes you did read that right.
> 
> Go mt2 Ohh how I live you


I live you too!


----------



## tonyc74

I live all you guys...x


----------



## d4ead

didnt do arms got out of work early and came home to bed  instead .........

cardio continues got to get as much in as possible before tomorrow.


----------



## d4ead

yes yes my phone constantly auto corrects love to live laugh it up guys......

i live you all xx


----------



## d4ead

The Raptor said:


> Lol 6 hours, are you insane? What did you do mate?


if you read back you will discover that the cardio im working on is the only cardio i do

the fun stuff


----------



## bigbob33

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## hackskii

Sounds like you are over training your triceps mate:lol:


----------



## tonyc74

it will be like a tooth pick if u carry on over training like this


----------



## d4ead

That's it boys alone again  no more cardio for 2 weeks.

In for shoulders in the morning.


----------



## d4ead

training

shoulder press

warm up

100 x 12

120 x 8

130 x 6

130 x 4 + 100 x 6 + 70 x 4

100 x 8

declined crunches x 30

lateral raises

full stack + extra 3 sets 8

front raises

12.5kg 3 sets 8


----------



## IanStu

fell through the loft hatch today but dont worry it's not damaged.

also i'm half way through a cruise but getting a bit bored of it so may cut it short and start mega blasting, went to docs a few weeks ago and got blood tests, ecg, blood pressure and all sorts of fancy stuff done and I'm absolutely fine, being on gear continualy for 16 months has apparently done me no harm whatsoever. The conclusion I draw from this is that I can take higher doses from now on.

Just for the record I'm looking the best I've ever looked, in fact I'm magnifcent, just wished I'd started years ago.

Hope everyone is well, glad to hear about the cardio Scott, beats running on a treadmill.

toodlepip.


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> Just for the record I'm looking the best I've ever looked, in fact I'm magnifcent, just wished I'd started years ago.


Naked pics or it didnt happen:lol:


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> Naked pics or it didnt happen:lol:


Oh bugger, I was afraid someone would say that...I'll see what I can photoshop together :whistling:


----------



## winger

Bump for Ian pics.


----------



## tonyc74

two's up on bump for ian's pics!


----------



## welshflame

Bore da mr quiet. Just thought id pop in and say hi  haha.


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> if you read back you will discover that the cardio im working on is the only cardio i do
> 
> the fun stuff


Ah shagging lol.. i wish i was getting on the regular, back in manc it was on tap! Now its more like on drip ha


----------



## winger

The Raptor said:


> Ah shagging lol.. i wish i was getting on the regular, back in manc it was on tap! Now its more like on drip ha


Well just do like I do, go to Raptors posts and pull one off to the avatar, that's how my sh1t rolls, right into the belly button..lol


----------



## d4ead

Bump the Ian pics........

And hello welshy


----------



## d4ead

I must confess I'd let 1 rip over his avi too.


----------



## d4ead

training

deads (sl)

warm uo

110 x 5

130 x 4

150 x 4

160 x 3

170 x 1 + 110 x 8

bor

60 x 12

80 x 8

80 x 8 + 60 x 12

pull downs

1/4 stack x 12

1/2 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 7

declined crunches x 30


----------



## tonyc74

you doing stiff leg deads on back day mate?


----------



## d4ead

i never intend to mate but no matter what i do i cant get my form right i cant get my legs to take any of the weight on a dead lift at all just up it all up with my back. i know its more of a ham thing but its the best i can do. To be honest i feel it hits back ok, and i tend to go light on the hams on leg day. (to be honest some part of this is probably my bolloxed knees)

1 day soemone will teach me to do dead lift properly. I may try doing deads on the smith machine see what thats like.

in other news

i have to get off oxys i really dont like what they do to me, im as mean and as moody as fuk.

alternatives????


----------



## d4ead

yep im looking fat and watery never mind...


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> i have to get off oxys i really dont like what they do to me, im as mean and as moody as fuk.
> 
> alternatives????


Halo:lol:.................Just kidding........watery? :lol: , from abombs?...... :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Yeh Yeh I know.


----------



## Dsahna

See you next week you bum! 

About the oxys mate,as haks mentioned,a good dose of halo taken alongside the oxys will clear any emotional issues right up mate,on the off chance that you're still getting the urge to kill someone,just bang in a couple of cheque drops right before you lose control and I guarentee you'll be all loved up within seconds mate:thumbup1:

Yours faithfully

D x


----------



## tonyc74

good pics mate...well from what i can make out on my mobile.

Keep it up big boy x

nice and lean by the looks of it u running t3?

am seriously thinking of getting back on it now finished my pct 4 weeks ago..getting very itchy feet!


----------



## winger

I love you guys.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I love you guys.


 I love you guys too.........


----------



## d4ead

Nope no t3

Infact in doing slow slin that people say makes you fat.


----------



## d4ead

Ok Dan ill try that and see if it works.

So drop the oxy and take halo and cheque drops instead...

And that will improve my mood....

Ohh wait I see I don't even have to drip the oxys even better.

* I would just like to say your honour I'm standing here today because of advice offered by a friend....


----------



## big_jim_87

if dieting the hallo is a good call

i still find all other drugs come second to tren pure anger strength and mass come from tren nothing can beat it imo get it in ya


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> Nope no t3
> 
> Infact in doing slow slin that people say makes you fat.


How you finding the slow release slin mate? Whats your prorocol?


----------



## d4ead

I never got that much from tren, no temper nothing... just moderate power increase.

I love slow slin always have (jim and con don't I know) I get great results from it. Power growth even pump.

20 to 30iu with breakfast on training days.

Easy peasy

If I do fast slin its 10iu before training. Maybe 15iu at a push.

I'm also doing 20iu before bed of hghrp6 I'm finding that protocol much better then splitting dose over the day.


----------



## Raptor

Do you not worry about desensitising your natural insulin balance and maybe resulting with Type 2 Diabetes? This question is not just aimed at you, but everyone who uses... i would like to use it but after researching it i worry about this side effect


----------



## d4ead

There is not sufficient evidence to say that it would lead that way.

I guess its a risk like any gear.

I would not run permanently and only use 4 times a week when I'm on cycle.

I dont know mate, let's just hope it dont.

My daughter is type 1. So I have a reasonable amount oh history with slin.


----------



## d4ead

It amazes me how efficient the body is at stabilizing itself.....


----------



## Raptor

Yeah im not saying it would defo happen or anything, tbh i have been researching myself but thats a concern of mine.... i am using metformin instead for now, looks like an interesting med tbh.. will save slin for a later stage, if i was to try slin i'd probs grab a humalog and just use on a sunday to throw me back in to ketosis for the week ahead rather than waiting a few days... MXD's protocol looks very interesting, but i am drinking too much and stuff so wouldn't want to be doing something like that until im fully dedicated, good luck with the cycle anyway mate


----------



## d4ead

Yeh I guess I went slin cos I had vasts amounts of it laying around.

Meta looks really good as unlike slin it don't process fat.


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> Yeh I guess I went slin cos I had vasts amounts of it laying around.
> 
> Meta looks really good as unlike slin it don't process fat.


I only started on it this week properly, and have got a blood glucose monitor too, i'll log it all in my journal mate


----------



## d4ead

I'll be interested in the results mate.


----------



## d4ead

training

machine flys

3 sets full stack *fuk teh warm up

incline bench

110 x 8

130 x 6

140 x 3 + 110 x 6 + 60 x 8

flat

*bolloxed by now

110 x 6

110 x 6

130 x 4

140 x 4

decline machine

3 sets full stack x 15 (just cos some **** was watching cried afterwards when he stopped)

dips

body weight x 10

curls barbel

warm up

35 x 6 + 30 x 6 + 20 x 4 + 15 x 8

35 x 6 + 30 x 6 + 20 x 4 + 15 x 8


----------



## d4ead

knees are still to fuked to walk normally so ive had to give leg day a miss for the second week running, i think when there better im going to have to keep my leg day stupidly light grrrr.


----------



## leafman

Things lookin good scott, hope alls well big fella  leafy


----------



## d4ead

hey leafy thanks for dropping by


----------



## hackskii

Morning big guy, how did you hurt your knee/knees?


----------



## Howe

Hey mate. Hope all is well. Just checking in!


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Morning big guy, how did you hurt your knee/knees?


i beleive it started with a car crash 9 years ago

its okish mostly but i think i didn't built p slow enough and my squats first week back destroyed both knees


----------



## d4ead

Howe said:


> Hey mate. Hope all is well. Just checking in!


hey howe you ok mate?


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> i beleive it started with a car crash 9 years ago
> 
> its okish mostly but i think i didn't built p slow enough and my squats first week back destroyed both knees


Doh!!!!!!!!!!!

Man, you can lead a horse to water but***********AHEM************* :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello bigman!whats the crack the night mate?


----------



## d4ead

training

ok ok just dont

machine shoulder press

full stack + extra

3 sets of 8

final drop set had 6 drops reps varied.

lateral raise machine

full stack

3 sets of 8

final set had 4 drops reps varied

front raises

12.5kg 3 sets 8

15kg 1 set of 8

ohh i also did 5 mins on the x-trainer


----------



## Dsahna

You sound disappointed with that mate,looks okay to me ffs:thumbup1:I'm doing the 5-10 minutes of cardio per day too mate,proper intense kind:whistling: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

just did 50 sit ups while chatting on the phone


----------



## d4ead

training

flat bench

did 110kg x 12 as a warm up on

declined crunches

x 30

deads sl

70kg x 6

110kg x 6

140kg x 6

170kg x 3 + 110 x 5 + 70 x 5

bor

70kg 3 sets of 8

then got told not to drop the barbell by some dumb blond pt who had decided to set up with student in the middle of the free weight area.

i managed to control temper and not offer to insert it up her ass but left before i did.

i wouldn't mind if i had dropped the bar but were talking half an inch as i took the last plate off.

The fact that she annoyed me being in the way when there entire upstairs floor is dedicated to there **** didn't help.


----------



## tonyc74

d4ead said:


> training
> 
> flat bench
> 
> did 110kg x 12 as a warm up on
> 
> declined crunches
> 
> x 30
> 
> deads sl
> 
> 70kg x 6
> 
> 110kg x 6
> 
> 140kg x 6
> 
> 170kg x 3 + 110 x 5 + 70 x 5
> 
> bor
> 
> 70kg 3 sets of 8
> 
> then got told not to drop the barbell by some dumb blond pt who had decided to set up with student in the middle of the free weight area.
> 
> i managed to control temper and not offer to insert it up her ass but left before i did.
> 
> i wouldn't mind if i had dropped the bar but were talking half an inch as i took the last plate off.
> 
> The fact that she annoyed me being in the way when there entire upstairs floor is dedicated to there **** didn't help.


Mate in my last gym the bird told me not to lower the bar on to my chest for benching, then she told me to use the chest press instead...absolute a holes!


----------



## ostrain

d4ead said:


> training
> 
> flat bench
> 
> did 110kg x 12 as a warm up on
> 
> declined crunches
> 
> x 30
> 
> deads sl
> 
> 70kg x 6
> 
> 110kg x 6
> 
> 140kg x 6
> 
> 170kg x 3 + 110 x 5 + 70 x 5
> 
> bor
> 
> 70kg 3 sets of 8
> 
> then got told not to drop the barbell by some dumb blond pt who had decided to set up with student in the middle of the free weight area.
> 
> i managed to control temper and not offer to insert it up her ass but left before i did.
> 
> i wouldn't mind if i had dropped the bar but were talking half an inch as i took the last plate off.
> 
> The fact that she annoyed me being in the way when there entire upstairs floor is dedicated to there **** didn't help.


I got told to put the bar down quietly the other day, 250kg deadlift ffs, impossible..


----------



## d4ead

Did you say let's see you try.


----------



## big_jim_87

bum hole with a finger near it looking like its going in!


----------



## d4ead

Er ok


----------



## d4ead

going out to dinner with x wife and kids wish me luck

chest tomorrow

back tue

then im off to Newcastle for a few days


----------



## Dsahna

Best of luck mate


----------



## d4ead

little mini epic booom

training

declined crunches x 30

x trainer x 5 mins

flat bench

warm up

110 x 6

140 x 6

160 x 6

170 x 5 + 110 x 5 + 60 x 12

*first rep was half rep really but last 4 were clean

incline

110 x 8

140 x 6

110 x 8

fly machine

up too 3/4 stack 3 sets 12

decline machine

full stack 3 ses 12

barbell curls

35kg x 8 + 15kg x 8 (3 sets)

machine preacher curls

up to half stack 2 sets 6


----------



## Dsahna

Getting near PB territory again? Smash through them mate


----------



## d4ead

180 is pb

and only managed it once, oddly i got 3 reps with it though

i knew today was going to be good 140 felt fuking easy, and i could feel the adrenalin flow.


----------



## d4ead

im still convinced slow slin is the beast of power every good lift ive ever done has been on it....... probably all in my mind.


----------



## Dsahna

Mind or not it's doing the job:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Training

No real training today

Decline brunches x 30

Seated chest supported row

Warm up

Full stack 3 Ser of 8

Wide grip pull downs

Half stack x 8

3/4 stack 3 sets 8

Narrow grip pulldowns

Full stack

3 sets 6

That was it. Odd day. Should be legs can't cos of knee, couldn't do shoulders, and didn't want to do dead again so quickly.

Better then nothing I guess


----------



## bigbob33

Morning stranger


----------



## hackskii

Yah, wassup pops?


----------



## d4ead

Week of sex over back to reality...


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Week of sex over back to reality...


That is terrible mate, how could you let a woman take advantage of you like that?

What are you a piece of meat? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Right I'm back from my week of fun cardio. I've eaten to much sh1t and I'm fat again.

Will do my normal Thu Fri routines then back to full week next week.


----------



## Dsahna

Have you seen the state of that,you are that paggared with all the ****ing sex you haven't even got time to get off the ****ing bed to take a pic ffs


----------



## tonyc74

obviously couldnt stand up due to a lob on!


----------



## Dsahna

That's if his knob is still attached mate


----------



## d4ead

Just trying to cover my big fat belly LOL


----------



## tonyc74

ill show u a belly mate!

thinking of juicing up again with some t3 for fat loss....need to get sexy for the summer! 

infact i might go whole hog and mt2 again need to get back in the saddle..


----------



## d4ead

Mt2 the ultimate sex aid 

Yup ill be doing t3, mt2, hghrp6, meta, eph....


----------



## d4ead

trained kind of

deads sl

up to 160kg

bor

upto 100kg

searted row

half stack

pull downs

half stack

preacher curls

quarter stack

off to bed to ****...


----------



## tonyc74

d4ead said:


> Mt2 the ultimate sex aid
> 
> Yup ill be doing t3, mt2, hghrp6, meta, eph....


ha me too but going mt2, t3, test, tren, winny should do some good !

Try rack pulls instead of deads mate i really rate them!


----------



## d4ead

how high do you start from?


----------



## tonyc74

just below knees mate...i might be a pu55y but i can pull 210kgs not bad for a lightweight!

sometimes do widergrip overhand snatch aswell really does my back in..in a good way!

shagging this weekend!?


----------



## d4ead

I don't even know when I might get laid again 

****er 6 times today and still gagging


----------



## d4ead

Training

Flat bench

Warm up

110 x 12

140 x 6

160 x 5

180 x half rep and then a failed rep

Drop set 110 x 8

110 x 12

Incline

110 x 6

130 x 4

140 x 4 + 60 x 12

Decline machine

Full stack x 3 sets 12

Flys

3/4 x 3 sets 10

Dumbell curls

Dunno just did a load.....


----------



## d4ead

training

ok thought id give my legs a go again as i can nearly walk upstairs unaided again.

extentions

up to full stack 3 sets

curls

up to full stack 3 sets

calf raises

full stack 3 sets

leg press

very very light and gentle

up to 100kg 3 sets


----------



## welshflame

Ello. Just thought id pop by and say hi  .


----------



## d4ead

nice for someone too pop in no one else comes here at all any more


----------



## welshflame

Aww well you got me to keep you company  haha.


----------



## welshflame

You having probs with your pc dude ? You keep going off and on on fb :S.


----------



## d4ead

Nah its me fuking phones... ever since they updated the face book app its been ****.


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> nice for someone too pop in no one else comes here at all any more


Lol im hardly in my own journal as not much to report right now ha... did your metformin come?

I have not used mine for weeks nor the HGH... and now i wrote my car off on saturday so can't even get to the gym

Lol the sh!t what life throws at us ay


----------



## d4ead

training

shoulder press

warm up

120kg x 6

140kg x 2 + 120kg x 5

120kg x 8 + 90kg x 5

lateral raise machine

3 sets full stack x 8

4 rop sets on final set

front raises

12.5kg x 8

15kg x 6

17.5kg x 4


----------



## d4ead

Raptor said:


> Lol im hardly in my own journal as not much to report right now ha... did your metformin come?
> 
> I have not used mine for weeks nor the HGH... and now i wrote my car off on saturday so can't even get to the gym
> 
> Lol the sh!t what life throws at us ay


nah no sign of it yet mate although i did get an email saying it had been dispatched so hopefully not much longer.

sorry to hear about the car always suks... sell one of your watches and buy a new one ;p


----------



## tonyc74

140k shoulder press jesus!!


----------



## d4ead

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/details/14075979


----------



## d4ead

tired didnt want to train

bor warm up

90 x 8

100 x 6

100 x 6 + 90 x 4 + 60 x 8

60 x 8

seated row

half stack 3 sets 8

pull downs

half stack 3 sets of 8

went home to bed....


----------



## d4ead

add me to facebook http://www.facebook.com/d4ead

add me to msn

add me to yahoo


----------



## tonyc74

d4ead said:


> add me to facebook http://www.facebook.com/d4ead
> 
> add me to msn
> 
> add me to yahoo


whore


----------



## d4ead

ultimate whore


----------



## d4ead

said: ok tried somthing different today

training

110 x 10

(10 seconds rest)

110 x 10

(10 seconds rest)

110 x 10

(20 seconds rest)

110 x 8

(30 seconds rest)

90 x 8

this went on and on and on but never more then 30 seconds rest.

ened up struggling to get 4 x 70kg

incline

110 x 8

(oh dear god was i still fuked)

110 x 8

70 x 6

decline machine

3 sets 12, 12, 8 full stack

flys

3/4 stack 3 sets 8

barbell curls

2 sets 35kg x 8

dumbell curls

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8 + drop sets and again and again.......


----------



## d4ead

training

missed a day so did a mix of back and shoulder

shoulder press

warm up

100 x 6

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 4 + 100 x 5 + 60 x 4

side lateral machine

3 sets full stack with several drop sets at end

bor

60 x 8

80 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 5

pulldowns

3/4 stack 3 sets


----------



## d4ead

metformin now being administered....


----------



## d4ead

training

flat

warm up

100 x 8

130 x 6

140 x 6

160 x 4 + 130 x 3 + 100 x 6 + 60 x 8

incline

100 x 8

120 x 6

140 x 4 + 100 x 4 60 x 8

decline machine - full stack 3 sets 8

fly machine up to full stack 3 sets with drop sets

dumbell curls

4 sets of 25kg with drop sets on 35kg barbell

hammer curls

3 sets of 25kg

yes 25kg is as big a dumbell as we have ffs.


----------



## d4ead

training

just another baby step for my knee recovery

squats

warm up

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 4

170 x 3 + 4 drop sets

curls

3/4 stack 3 sets

extensions

full stack 3 sets

calf raises

full stack + extra 3 sets 15


----------



## d4ead

plan there is no plan

take drugs lift heavy and fuk a lot .... thats the best i can come up with

current usage

weekly

400mg deca

600mg test

daily

30iu hghrp6

1000mg metformin

2 x 50mcg t3

2mg adex

this is my attempt at a very low dose cycle (thanks for the encouragement con) roughly half what i was using...

I find deca dont really kik in for me till about week 10 thats this week whooop


----------



## winger

Yo what's up big daddy.


----------



## hackskii

Wow winger, those are some massive funbags, holly crap............ :lol:

Scott, that is alot of adex a day, that alone can cause some joint stiffness.


----------



## hackskii

I still cant get over those tits winger has in his avatar, that is just mind blowing.

Reps for sure


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> I still cant get over those tits winger has in his avatar, that is just mind blowing.
> 
> Reps for sure


That's my good side. 

<---------Do not look here!


----------



## d4ead

training

should have been off day but wtf

shoulder press

warm up

100 x 6

120 x 6

130 x 4 + 100 x 5

100 x 8

machine shoulder press full stack x 9

side laterals

full stack + extra 3 sets 8

thats all folks


----------



## bigbob33

looks like all going well mate


----------



## d4ead

Nah Im a wreck . I give up completely.


----------



## bizzlewood

just checking in mate good to see you're still killing it in the gym


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Nah Im a wreck . I give up completely.


What is this all about?


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Nah Im a wreck . I give up completely.


Whats this I hear, you're to young to be a wreck, leave that to the realy old people like Haks and Winger :whistling: , apparently their combinded age is 180, thats what I heard anyway 

love and peace :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> Whats this I hear, you're to young to be a wreck, leave that to the realy old people like Haks and Winger :whistling: , apparently their combinded age is 180, thats what I heard anyway
> 
> love and peace :thumbup1:


No, that is a combined IQ of 180, we each are sitting at 90 IQ.

Thats pretty good huh?


----------



## winger

I am strong as a bull and twice as smart.


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> No, that is a combined IQ of 180, we each are sitting at 90 IQ.
> 
> Thats pretty good huh?


impressive :whistling:



winger said:


> I am strong as a bull and twice as smart.


with that chest you must be strong, I'm thinking there must be some sort of weighted device strapped to your back in order to prevent you crashing to the ground, although you'd probably just bounce straight back up


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> I am strong as a bull and twice as smart.


Wow, I guess being identical twins you got all the brains. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

was stupid tired but did a little anyway

training

shoulder press

up to 150 with drop sets

side lateral

full stack 3 sets

front raises

17.5kg 3 sets

that was it..


----------



## welshflame

Ello. Hows scotty ?


----------



## d4ead

Backs fuked.... typical


----------



## d4ead

Fat fuker


----------



## d4ead

training

*nearly didnt go i was that tired

bench

up to 180 x 3 with a dropset on 110 and 60

incline

up to 150 x 4 with a drop set on 110 and 60

decline machine

full stack 3 sets

fly machine

3/4 stack 3 sets

barbell curls

up to 35kg with multiple drop sets etc etc

done


----------



## winger

Yo wagon!


----------



## hackskii

Hey Pops, I finally got lucky last night......................

The grass is greener

The sky is bluer

The sunshine warms my heart

The birds are singing

There is a song in my heart

Too bad I had to wait 7 months:lol:


----------



## d4ead

little update now on hgh...


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Hey Pops, I finally got lucky last night......................
> 
> The grass is greener
> 
> The sky is bluer
> 
> The sunshine warms my heart
> 
> The birds are singing
> 
> There is a song in my heart
> 
> Too bad I had to wait 7 months:lol:


awww bless.... id have raped my neighbours dog many moons before 7 months were out


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> Yo wagon!


YO indeed you big boobed bimbo


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

Looking Very dense mate, very poweful. Got your vm btw too, sorry couldn't send one back I'm still on parole on here. All the best.


----------



## d4ead

was weak today

training

shoulder press

up to 140 x 3

side laterals

full stack 3 sets

front raises

12.5kg was it

forearms were fecked.... still hurt from Mondays pressing....


----------



## d4ead

ok had a holiday away with the girls...

so no training happened

went back in today...

training

uber gay machine work out as 2 fat women were doing squats in my bench press area.

all machines maxed out i just did a massive heap of drop sets.. got ok pump.


----------



## d4ead

Gonna have a bash at legs soon wish me luck


----------



## d4ead

jesus did i forget to update here all last week

well i worked out every day it was consistently **** but i was there...


----------



## d4ead

ok so i confess i watched some Dorian Yates videos and kinda thought id try something different.

Was OK, got slightly better pump then normal, but then i was there significantly longer.

Im not really convinced to be honest but ill run it for a couple of weeks and see how we go.

Also starting cardio each day as well, did ten minutes this morning and thought i was going to die


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> awww bless.... id have raped my neighbours dog many moons before 7 months were out


How so you think I feel....my neighbour doesnt even have a dog!


----------



## bigbob33

Morning skipper


----------



## winger

IanStu said:


> How so you think I feel....my neighbour doesnt even have a dog!


That's funny


----------



## d4ead

Current condition


----------



## d4ead

Yes I am a god its Buddha

I'll work on the fat level soon promise.


----------



## d4ead

Currently training is ok diet needs a lot of work.

I've turned everything around so now my main lifts area the end of the workout. Huge change for me.

Current cycle has about 4 weeks left to run.


----------



## vsideboy

now then big boy, hows it going bud. Hope you've been behaving yourself haha


----------



## d4ead

i quite, i have spent a long time playing at this and ive come to realise that i will never achieve what id like to because i lack the discipline i need to get there. Not in training but in diet. i simply can not or will not eat what's required, it seems pointless for me to continue to **** about achieving very little when i know the problem yet seem totally unwilling to correct it.

When i look in the mirror i fail to see any improvements at all over the last year, when i think of the potential damage ive done to my body and the cost there in, for basically nothing id be a fool to continue with this endeavour.

i can never get cut because i dont eat the right things and i can never get big because i dont eat even nearly enough to maintain let alone grow. Sadly i know what i should eat i just dont so i cant even blame lack of knowledge.... im that lazy most days i cant be assed to drink a protein shake. its past minday and all i have consumed is 4 cups of coffee and this is normal, i have food i could easily be on meal 3 by now like i know i should, but i just dont.

i hope that in writing this as a good bye msg others will read where i failed and find the strength not to go the same way.

i am the prime example of useing drugs to fill the fuking hole left by another aspect, sadly even the amount of gear i do cant make me grow when theres no fuel to use.


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

Love the chest thickness bud. All positive so far. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## winger

I have been lifting for decades and still look like sh1t.


----------



## hackskii

I have been lifting for decades and still look like crap.

I am fat too.

You are handsome Scott, stop being so hard on yourself and eat..


----------



## jimmy liverpool

hi mate....dont get yourself down lad. look at the positives in this, you got a good hobby, you got shape, you got big......

Hang in there bud

J


----------



## welshflame

Just popping by and saying hi Scotty  .


----------



## d4ead

That's the show covered.


----------



## d4ead

Still going kinda


----------



## bigbob33

Hey buddy  I'm still lurking and just started my next big push! Looking good mate


----------



## d4ead

Bob I just post on stonecoldiron now mate not here much .. come start a journal


----------



## d4ead

bench

upto 160 with drop sets on 140 100 and 60

incline

upto 140 with drop sets on 100 and 60

flys

up to full stack with 4 drop sets

decline machine

3 sets of 12 full stack

dips

1 set of 8 then failed next attemps on either 1 or 2

thats it


----------



## d4ead

ive run out of bcaa's would anyone like to send me some samples??? I normally use the muscle milk fruit punch ones.


----------



## Timmyboy76

ive been looking around this site for a good half hour n cant find out how to post a new god damn thread! at the botton it says i may post replies i may post new threads etc.. just need a bit of help regarding a test 500 and tren course. please help


----------



## d4ead

im sure you worked out a way to post by now if not reply here and ill help


----------



## Timmyboy76

cheers mate, i still cant figure out how to start my own thread but oh well.. i just need a bit of advice on planning my next course, i have test 500 and tren in 20ml bottles, was planning on doing 2ml of each per week for 10 weeks, maybe just over 2ml of tren per week so that i finish with the tren by week 8 as it takes a bit longer to get out of my system before pct? the main thing i need help with is to either run adex during cycle and then clomid for 3 weeks after i finish or to use letro if i get any signs of gyno? just want to get it all planned out before i start, any help is appreciated bud cheers.


----------



## d4ead

letro i use only if gyno gets really bad. your not aloa to mention wc on this forum its a instant ban.

prefer to run adex throughout for gyno.

cant help with pct as i dont do it but the pct thread thats sticky but nolva + chlomid is standard,


----------



## d4ead

well im still going...

finely settled down a little bit after 2 stupidly rocky years.. i actually felt happy yesterday in so long i cant remember.

training has been good the last 4 months, diets on and off but much improved.



today in the gym.

ive been clean now for 4 months, thats a long time for me... will be starting new cycle next month.

current thinking 450 mast 450 tren 1200 test weekly with metformin, t3, eph daily and hgh mon - fri with cjc rp6 weekends maybe for 20 weeks probably chuck in 100mg dbol daily to start with too

ohh current cardio equipment


----------



## d4ead

right well cycle is going well

doing 100mg of var a day instead of dbol its ok even with my higher body fat %

and no hgh so just doing cjc and rp6 daily

other then that its going to plan.. sitting on 97.5kg


----------



## winger

Good to hear big man!


----------



## d4ead

ps new avi was taken in the nados lav best toilet tour pic to date has to be said...


----------



## d4ead

bit of an issue

dentist botched tooth extraction, the tooth shattered in my gum, cant eat can barely drink in absolute agony. hospital will operate to remove the rest on wednesday.


----------



## d4ead

in the last 8 days i have consumed 2 mouthfuls of food and about 14 milk shakes...

48000mg paracetamol

28800mg ibuprofen

2880mg codeine

210mg amitriptyline

2400mg aspirin

i guess its no real surprised i dont feel that great


----------



## d4ead

Wednesday op was cancelled for an emergency??


----------



## JANIKvonD

ouch! get some co-codemal down ya mate, or better yet TRAMADOL  1 under morphene im sure....mrs has boxes of the fvckers


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> well im still going...
> 
> finely settled down a little bit after 2 stupidly rocky years.. i actually felt happy yesterday in so long i cant remember.
> 
> training has been good the last 4 months, diets on and off but much improved.
> 
> View attachment 61399
> 
> 
> today in the gym.
> 
> ive been clean now for 4 months, thats a long time for me... will be starting new cycle next month.
> 
> current thinking 450 mast 450 tren 1200 test weekly with metformin, t3, eph daily and hgh mon - fri with cjc rp6 weekends maybe for 20 weeks probably chuck in 100mg dbol daily to start with too
> 
> ohh current cardio equipment
> 
> View attachment 61400
> View attachment 61401


Haha "ohh current cardio equipment" that tickled me 

I like this thread as your a fellow pervert and not afraid to say it :beer:

I had some cardio last night and this morning, however it came with the price of drinking vodka and wine all night ha :/

I very nearly got a 3 some, i even had her mate in my house asking for a 3 some but the one i have been seeing blew it!

Tbh i wasn't happy, her mate was fit and willing but you know what women are like, but every cloud has a silver lining

mainly because i said that for sending her mate home she owes me a decent bj and anal, which was nice of course


----------



## d4ead

indeed me old mate us perverts have to stick together......

i enjoyed the thread on hypersexuality i think to be honest scanning the answers me and you were the only 2 true patrons still.....


----------



## hackskii

Smoke some weed, that should do it.

You are on way too many meds man.

I remember when I got my wisdom teeth pulled, nothing worked, I smoked some weed and the dry mouth allowed me to not have to swallow.

It also distracted me and I felt much better.


----------



## Raptor

d4ead said:


> indeed me old mate us perverts have to stick together......
> 
> i enjoyed the thread on hypersexuality i think to be honest scanning the answers me and you were the only 2 true patrons still.....


Lol whats funny is that people think that its a load of bullsh!t, even had one say the thread was just to show off

But its not that, my penis controls my brain haha, and its getting worse and worse


----------



## d4ead

i think its cos a lot of people dont get it, i mean my mate went 3 years with out sex isnt bothered and when he did get a gf he took cialis cos if you do it like every day it gets boring??????

i dont know mate me and you are just wired differently i think...

haks mate i wont touch weed..... ironic i know considering what i do take but really i cant stand that stuff.


----------



## d4ead

situation is ok

dr has finally officially put me on bp pills having not scored under 164/116 in any of the times they have checked my bp over the last 2 weeks

finally had opp and been given double doses of antibiotics to hopefully control the infection thats been causing my excessive pain.

Crawled into the gym this morning having not eaten for 12 days and still lifted more weight then training partner just shame my body looks like a bag of jelly.

Either way things look set to improve at last.....


----------



## d4ead

right eating again, had not to much just easing back into it

meal 1 - 3 eggs cheese ham

meal 2 - mince brown rice veg

meal 3 - bowl of cereal

it dont sound much but remember ive not eaten a thing in 12 days it feels like loads... hope to train properly again from monday


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> right eating again, had not to much just easing back into it
> 
> meal 1 - 3 eggs cheese ham
> 
> meal 2 - mince brown rice veg
> 
> meal 3 - bowl of cereal
> 
> it dont sound much but remember ive not eaten a thing in 12 days it feels like loads... hope to train properly again from monday


You are hansome enough, let some others have some crumbs.

I would not worry much, things happen, the body still adapts, and I still love you Sir.

Nuf Said Cap.


----------



## d4ead

thanks pops your the best.... back to dentist today...  fingers crossed ill be fine


----------



## IanStu

I feel for you...can't stand the dentist...the idea of having needles stuck in my mouth horrifies me...ironic realy since I stick em everywhere else....hope you get through it OK and you still retain that gleaming Hollywod smile :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

ian please wtf is that avi just for that im texting you cock pics for the rest of the month!


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> ian please wtf is that avi just for that im texting you cock pics for the rest of the month!


I want some too:lol:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ian please wtf is that avi just for that im texting you cock pics for the rest of the month!


Its my lean look...whats wrong with it....I think I look damm sexy...........just need a bit more bulk and I'll be a god......but you can still send the cock pics


----------



## hackskii

I think you look good right there Stu.

I dont think you need any more bulk.


----------



## IanStu

Thanks Scott...but you know how it is, doesnt matter how big you get or what you look like you always want more...it's the curse of bodybuilding...don't think i'll ever be happy :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> Thanks Scott...but you know how it is, doesnt matter how big you get or what you look like you always want more...it's the curse of bodybuilding...don't think i'll ever be happy :confused1:


Then you will never accept happiness.

Consider happiness like a fruit, it is there for the picking. Once you notice the fruit you can pick early, or late, but only you know when it tastes the best, the fruit does nothing but does what it does.

You on the other hand knows all, and can pic early or late, but the ripness is all but sweet.

Learning sweet allows you to accept the best time.

You my friend are a fruit.

You are ripe for the picking.

Accept this, and you will be happier because you know you have been picked.

You look good.

Accept this, relish this, it is a nice taste, one which you already know.


----------



## IanStu

hackskii said:


> Then you will never accept happiness.
> 
> Consider happiness like a fruit, it is there for the picking. Once you notice the fruit you can pick early, or late, but only you know when it tastes the best, the fruit does nothing but does what it does.
> 
> You on the other hand knows all, and can pic early or late, but the ripness is all but sweet.
> 
> Learning sweet allows you to accept the best time.
> 
> You my friend are a fruit.
> 
> You are ripe for the picking.
> 
> Accept this, and you will be happier because you know you have been picked.
> 
> You look good.
> 
> Accept this, relish this, it is a nice taste, one which you already know.


WOW...that was deep..i'll try and take that on board.....not sure about this bit "You my friend are a fruit" although I have been called worse


----------



## hackskii

IanStu said:


> WOW...that was deep..i'll try and take that on board.....not sure about this bit "You my friend are a fruit" although I have been called worse


You know what they say, "*one man's fruit is another man's candy*":lol:


----------



## d4ead

yup well after a few days eating and trying to rebuild some strength had my first days training. I had dropped from 97.5kg to 90.5kg when i weighted myself the morning of the first day i could eat (LAST THURS) Im now up to 92.5kg so still a massive 5kg down on 3 weeks ago.

bench

plenty of warm ups

160 x 1 with a drop of 140 x 5

*for reference my last bench session was 170 x 2

fly machine

3 sets full stack with final set half stack just repped out

decline machine

full stack 3 sets of 15ish

body weight dips

3 sets of what ever i could do think it was 15 - 10 - 8

that was it very low volume but i was knackered and it felt like it was hurting so job done.


----------



## d4ead

the pair of you should be posting on my forum tut tut


----------



## d4ead

i read a brilliant piece about how happiness is just a decision.... is comes from the inside. they gave some great examples..

guy rides a motor bike - feels fantastic great and super happy on it - one day has an accident - from that point on he never feels happiness on a bike again. same man same experience different point of view changes the sensation of happiness.

girl is told she can never walk again in her life - the day she takes her first steps she claims is the happiest day of her life - yet never once before her accident had she been made happy by being able to walk - same girl same experience different point of view changes the sensation of happiness.

he went on to give a load more but in a way its very true and im sure most of us have experienced similar things in our lives.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> i read a brilliant piece about how happiness is just a decision.... is comes from the inside. they gave some great examples..


Hark, I hear an echo.

Mate, same stuff I have been pounding into you for years.

How about another one from a page out of my book?

Years ago when I first moved into my house, I decided I wanted sprinklers so I would not have to water by hand.

I was digging and digging and was like "hell, this is a pain in the ass and I don't like it."

Then I realized that there may be a time in my life where I wont be able to dig, now the pain in the ass was something that didn't bother me anymore, and you only have to do it once.

Or

the other day I was picking up dog poop, not the best thing to do, but then I told the wife this: "No dog poop equals no dogs."

Now I love my dog to death, she loves me, so the act of picking up the dog poop was not so bad after all.

I don't mind picking up her poop, they day I cant pick up her poop, will be a sad day.

Happiness is a conscious decision, based on you, and it comes from within.


----------



## d4ead

..... and that my friend is why ill always be sooooo fuking miserable. As there's nothing inside but darkness and rage that bubbles and swirls and occasional tips over the rim just a little.... like the magma inside the earth occasionally breaking free in a volcano.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> ..... and that my friend is why ill always be sooooo fuking miserable. As there's nothing inside but darkness and rage that bubbles and swirls and occasional tips over the rim just a little.... like the magma inside the earth occasionally breaking free in a volcano.


But there can be a totally obvious explanation for this one mate.

You have alot of sex daily.

Post orgasm prolactin spikes, during fore play dopamine spikes.

When dopamine (pleasure hormone) is high, prolactin is low, and when prolactin is high (post sex), dopamine is low.

So, prolactin can be elevated for some time post orgasm.

In fact so high that after masturbation (self satisfaction) prolactin is 400 times higher after sex than masturbation.

Your issue might be one of elevated prolactin.

If that was in fact the case you could play with low dose caber and see if you feel better, or take a supplement that bumps dopamine Mucuna Pruriens (l-dopa).


----------



## d4ead

interesting very interesting....


----------



## d4ead

ok had a few odd training days, not much structure just getting used to it again but been away eating normally now and will be back for a full weeks training this coming week..


----------



## d4ead

sun

i worked out with dan and he made me do things properly so almost no weight was lifted at all....

very slight incline press

think we went up to 120?

fly machine

full stack

dumbell floor presses

30kg

cable crossovers

light to stretch out

that was it..

oh we pretended to do some cardio after

mon

arms

preacher curls

3/4 stack ish id guess

tricep extensions

full stack

then i tried somthing different and did the rest of the workout on cables.. i always get good pump on cables.

wed

another quick update before i start writing this journal properly again .. needs a shake up.. so does my diet miles of course at the moment...

leg press

3/4 stack

calf raise

full stack plus extra

leg extensions

3/4 stack

leg curls

1 off full stack...

knees hurt bad.....


----------



## d4ead

still doseing

hgh 5iu per day mon - fri and rp6 + cjc on sat sun

metformin 1000mg per day

var 100mg training days

450 mast e / 450 tren e / 1.2 test

nice cycle i like it and its keeping me nice and warm despite the dropping temps


----------



## d4ead

not a lot has changed to be honest after the tooth trouble i had a mild flu that's still lingering to this date. not that bad but its enough to sap my energy and make me feel generally ****. im still training but the effort being put it is more about maintenance then making progress. currently sitting at 96kg. the gym is actually closed this week which is annoying but no matter a forced week off and then back to it next week. if i can just up my food intake and keep the diet consistent until xmas it will be a nice end to the year.


----------



## winger

Hope you feel better big daddy.

I could see closing the gym during Christmas but 3 weeks early?


----------



## d4ead

just a refurb these things happen i guess.


----------



## d4ead

did a chest session nothing magor really went in just to see a mate

bench

warm up

140 x 8

150 x 6

160 x 4

180 x 1 fail

flys (machine)

3 sets full stack till failure with drop sets to half stack till failure

decline machine

full stack 3 sets to failure

cable crossovers just light to stretch out

oh did 3 sets of 30kg dumbell hammer curls just for something to do while i chated


----------



## d4ead

ok yet again ive let you all down im sorry its funny how life just gets in the way of the things you want to do. At least i have managed to get to the gym even if it is still very much maintenance mode.

heres a couple of days diet

meal 1 mass shake

meal 2 4 eggs oat toast

meal 3 4 slices marmite on toast

meal 4 mince brown rice and brocoli

meal 5 mass shake

meal 6 chicken breast in wholemeal bread

meal 7 mince brown pasta veg

meal 8 protein shake

train

meal 9 harribo

then yesterday

meal 1 mass shake

meal 2 lamb and brown rice

meal 3 mass shake

meal 4 chicken breast and wholemeal bread

meal 5 meat balls boiled potatoe and brocoli

meal 6 protein shake

train

meal 7 3 eggs cheese ham

sorry can only remember last 2 days

training wise

chest

flat bench up to 4 x 160

incline smith up to 160 failed that so settled and dropped at 5 x 140

flys full stack + drop set half stack x 4 sets

decline machine full stack 3 sets to absolute failure

cable crossovers to failure

back

wide grip pulldowns about 100kg

wide grip rows full stack

v grip pulldowns around the 100kg mark

v grip rows 100 ish

arms

preacher curls

tricep extensions

cable curls

cable pull downs

rope pulldowns

head punchers

all 3 work out i was suffering a pull in my right forearm just got by pain best i could


----------



## d4ead

bench incline

warm up on 60

5 x 120

5 x 140

4 x 150

3 x 160 + 4 x 110 + 6 x 60

decline

5 x 140

4 x 150

3 x 160 + 4 x 110 + 6 x 60

press machine

full stack 3 sets to failure

flys machine

half stack 4 sets 12 slow and stretchy


----------



## d4ead

did my first leg session since around sep last year it was ok just light weight didnt even hit full stack on extensions just kept it down squeezed at top of rep the leg press was just 42kg rofl

diets not been clean but ive been eating enough, sadly however ive not been training enough things just keep getting in the way


----------



## d4ead

start of the new week

diet in check

training ... different

flat

warm up

110 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 6 + 110 x 5 + 60 x 8

incline

140 x 6

130 x 4

110 x 5

decline machine

3 sets full stack to failure

fly machine

full stack x 6

3/4 stack x 5

1/2 stack x 6

that was it

still on cruise

but snuck in some insulin after workout


----------



## d4ead

well first deads since before knee op

deads

warm up

160 x 5

140 x 4

130 x 3

100 x 3

bent over rows

70 x 8

60 x 8

50 x 6

wide grip pull downs

100 x 6

80 x 6

70 x 7

machine rows

full stack x 8

3/4 x 6

1/2 x 4

wiped and home.......

diets was good chicken and rice and brocoli for 4 meals a couple of shakes and a few slices of burgen bread with marmite...


----------



## d4ead

day off today

meal 1 chicken brown rice broccoli

meal 2 3 eggs cheese ham (and some chips)

meal 3 chicken brown rice broccoli

meal 4 mass shake

meal 5 chicken brown rice broccoli

meal 6 chicken brown rice broccoli

meal 7 protein shake

train

harribo

meal 8 shake

not as boring as it looks as the chicken come in a variety of flavours


----------



## d4ead

shoulder press

warm up

110 x 6

90 x 5

90 x 5 + 60 x 8

side lateral machine

full stack x 8

full stack x 6

3/4 stack x 5

machine press hammer grip

full stack x 8

full stack x 6

3/4 stack x 4

reverse flys

3/4 stack x 8

1/2 stack x 6

1/2 stack x 6


----------



## d4ead

sarcasm is the lowest form of whit .....

ok first real leg session so took it mega easy

squats

60 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 4

120 x 4

just feeling my way back into it

extensions

full stack x 8

full stack x 6

3/4 stack x 6

curls

3/4 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 6

1/2 stack x 5

calf raises

full stack + extra x 10

3 sets

arms

preacher machine

warm up

60 x 8

50 x 7

40 x 6

30 x 4

tricep extension (machine)

full stack x 9

3/4 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 6

1/2 stack x 5

cable curls super set with cable push downs

3 sets decreased weight by 1 place each set

that was it......

had to do arms today instead of yesterday as i was with a client


----------



## d4ead




----------



## flinty90

ok this journal is nearly 3 years old. have you got before and after pics for comparison mate , you should have made some right gains in 3 years yes ??? x


----------



## big_jim_87

flinty90 said:


> ok this journal is nearly 3 years old. have you got before and after pics for comparison mate , you should have made some right gains in 3 years yes ??? x


Na cvnts smaller then he was at the start lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Scott would you like a little help with the diet?

I can help you all out bulk or a bit of body recomp?

Let me know I can ether post in here or pm it to you x


----------



## d4ead

diets still much the same, no cheats yet!

much better today

flat bench

140 x 10

130 x 6

110 x 5

90 x 7

incline

140 x 6

110 x 5

100 x 6 + 60 x 8

decline machine

full stack 3 sets to failure

flys

full stack x 8

3/4 stack x 6

1/2 stack x 4

cable crossovers

3 sets to failure

that was it felt good to be honest.....


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> Scott would you like a little help with the diet?
> 
> I can help you all out bulk or a bit of body recomp?
> 
> Let me know I can ether post in here or pm it to you x


thanks man, my diets been mostly laziness in the past mate but by all means point things out if there obvious mate, i am trying hard this time so....


----------



## d4ead

flinty90 said:


> ok this journal is nearly 3 years old. have you got before and after pics for comparison mate , you should have made some right gains in 3 years yes ??? x


im a picture whore mate theres been pics from the first page but sadly i cant see much difference myself. Although i know the difference is huge in real life.... il leave it for you to decide.


----------



## hackskii

I think you look bigger now.


----------



## big_jim_87

No pic in a high viz?

Lol YMCA days over then lol


----------



## d4ead

bench

warm up

150 x 8

130 x 6

120 x 4

100 x 4

incline

130 x 8

100 x 7

90 x 4

60 x 2

flys machine

full stack x 3

3/4 stack x 6

1/2 stack x 4

1/4 stack x 5

decline machine

3 sets full stack plus extra around 12 reps each

cable crossovers

just light to stretch out

this really is the first week out since the last i posted quick holiday up north no training and terrible diet back on it now...


----------



## d4ead

big_jim_87 said:


> No pic in a high viz?
> 
> Lol YMCA days over then lol


i got a warning for stripping in the works toilet....


----------



## d4ead

ok heres latest

back

deads

160 x 6

140 x 5

130 x 3

100 x 4

bor

90 x 8

90 x 7

60 x 6

pulldowns

100 x 6

92 x 4

86 x 4

diet

meal 1 - mass shake (and 7iu slow slin)

meal 2 - chicken brown rice veg

meal 3 - chicken brown bread

meal 4 - chicken brown rice veg

meal 5 - chicken brown rice bread

meal 6 - mass shake

train - bcaa

meal 7 - waxy maze and haribo (and 6iu fast slin)

meal 8 - casein (and 2iu hgh)

shoulders

press

120 x 4 (just to weak dunno why)

110 x 6

100 x 4

90 x 4

lateral raise machine

full stack + extra 8

full stack 6

3/4 stack 5

rear flys machine

3/4 stack x 8

1/2 stack x 6

1/4 stack 8 (went to light)

diet

meal 1 - mass shake (7iu slow slin)

meal 2 - steak mince rice veg

meal 3 - ham and cheese brown bread

meal 4 - chicken brown rice veg

meal 5 - chicken brown rice veg

meal 6 - mass shake and a piece of lemon drizzle cake

train - bcaa

meal 7 - waxy maze and harribo (5iu fast slin)

meal 8 - casein (2iu hgh)


----------



## d4ead

arms

preacher curls machine

3/4 stack x 8

1/2 stack x 7

1/4 stack x 4

tricep extension machine

full stack x 8

drop 2 plates x 7

drop 2 plates x 5

cable bicep curls and tricep pushdowns superseted

8/9

drop weight

7/7

drop weight

6/7

dips

3 sets bodyweight x 8-12

barbell curls

did 3 sets of 21's

tricep push downs

nice slow with long squeeze at end

3 sets dropping weight each down 8 reps and down

cable head punchy things

3 sets dropping weight and reps each time

diet

meal 1 - eggs sausage bacon and a jacket tato (7iu fast slin)

meal 2 - mass shake

meal 3 - chicken breast brown bread

meal 4 - eggs sausage bacon

meal 5 -chicken breast brown bread

meal 6 - mass shake

train - bcaa's

meal 7 - waxy maze and harribo (5iu fast slin)

meal 8 casein (2iu hgh)


----------



## d4ead

ok diets not been pefect but ive eaten an ok amount

was weak tired at gym mildly disapointed tbh

bench

155 x 4

140 x 6

110 x 5

90 x 4

incline

110 x 7

90 x 5

60 x 4

decline machine

full stack 3 sets of i dunno

flys

3 sets **** all weight

cable crossovers

i was so ****ed off by this point i dont remember what the weight was on....

no matter


----------



## d4ead

shoulders

press

120 x 7

110 x 5

100 x 5

front raises

18kg x 6

15kg x 5

15kg x 5

reverse flys

3/4 stack x 8

- 1 plate 7

- 1 plate 6

side laterals

full stack 3 sets to failure

that was it weak and poo

legs

squat

up to 100kg half squat

just 40kg ass to ground but least ive started again

curls

3/4 stack 3 sets

extensions

3/4 stack 3 sets

calf raises

fulls tack + extra x 15 3 sets (about 15 just to failure)

arms

just the normal arms work out things have been slow this week as i did not feel well at all

preacher curls

tricep extensions

cable curls

cable push downs

barbell curls

rope pull downs


----------



## d4ead

still ill so low weights

bench

140 x 7

130 x 5

120 x 5

110 x 7

incline

130 x 6

120 x 4

110 x 4

flys machine

full stack x 8

3/4 stack x 6

1/2 stack x 7

decline machine

3 sets full stack

cable crossovers

3 sets light high rep to stretch out

back

deads

still working upwards as have no idea what weight i can do

60 x 3

100 x 3

130 x 3

150 x 3

170 x 2

190 x 1 (to be honestly i failed this) + 170 x 1 + 150 x 1 + 130 x 1 + 100 x 1

bor

60kg 3 sets to failure

that was it

happy valentines day people


----------



## hackskii

Thanks man, happy valentines day too.


----------



## d4ead

ok guys question

next cycle do i do

1.2g test 600mg tren 300mg mast, or

1.5g test 450mg tren 600mg eq

what do you think?


----------



## d4ead

shoulders

had pulled something in my shoulder week before so poor

press

130 x 6

120 x 5

110 x 4

lateral raise machine

full stack x 8

1 less plat x 5

1 less plate x 4

1 less plate x 3

rear flys

3/4 stack x 7

1 less plate x 7

1 less plate x 6

1 less plate x 5

end

legs / arms

squat

100 x 5 half squat

70 x 5 till my ass literaly touched the floor

70 x 4

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 4

70 x 3

70 x 2

70 x 2

70 x 1.2

tried to do curls and extensions but legs were bust

calf raises

3 sets half stack (legs gave way every set)

chest

bench

150 x 6

140 x 5

130 x 5

120 x 4

100 x 6

incline

130 x 6

120 x 4

100 x 4

decline machine

full stack 3 sets till failure

couldnt do much else shoulder still to painful for flys

back

deads

160 x 6

160 x 4

150 x 5

150 x 3

140 x 4

140 x 3

120 x 3

120 x 3

bor

100 x 6

60 x 8

60 x 8

that was it


----------



## hackskii

Your shoulders are stronger than your legs.

Are you walking on your hands? :lol:


----------



## winger

Is that one workout or two?

Scotty, you are a beast and nice lifts.


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> Your shoulders are stronger than your legs.
> 
> Are you walking on your hands? :lol:


LOL

This is only week 3 after surgery on my knee, so taking it very slowly and truth be told ive never got even half way down with squats before i always thought i was hitting parallel but when i saw a video it was a joke.. So this time im going to do it properly slowley and right until my ass touched the floor



winger said:


> Is that one workout or two?
> 
> Scotty, you are a beast and nice lifts.


2 work outs mate xx


----------



## d4ead

had yet another week off with this ongoing stomach problem been given some new drugs by the dr although he seems to be under the impression my issues and stress related. Anyway back to training today.

squats

80kg ass to the ground sets and reps to absolute failure

then crawled to the leg press and managed a few more sets on a ridiculess girly weight before i was out of juice.


----------



## d4ead

How is everyone, been a long time since my lady post anyone still here and follow this old journal?


----------



## robisco11

I'm here...


----------



## d4ead

Whoop I still have 1 viewer


----------



## hackskii

I am here, whats up big guy?


----------



## d4ead

Missing you pops


----------



## d4ead

well after almost 6 months of being ill im finaly back and working ok.

At xmas i was weighing in at 97kg since then i have dropped to approx 85kg.

Due to ongoing stomache issues i have been unable to consume more then approx 1k cals a day without being sick.

Ive done my best to counteract this by being on 1.2g test 600 tren 600 mast the past 5 months.

However as i was basicaly doing a forced severe cut anyway i added hgh, cjc, mt2, metformin, t3 and dnp as well.

Result was a lot of fat loss. My strength has dropped a huge amount, at my best i could press 180 this has dropped to about 130, id assume that as i eat more this will quickly improve.

Im going to have to cruise for a bit after this month then start on a bulk towards xmas.

Ill try to post some current pictures soon.


----------



## d4ead

As you can see not a great deal of progress has been made, but ill keep on going....


----------



## hackskii

I felt a slight twinge down stairs:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Just slightly? I'm loosing my touch...


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Just slightly? I'm loosing my touch...


Touch is good, it comes with a tip..... :lol:

The whole tip, and the shaft behind it.....lol


----------



## d4ead

Haha,

How's things going hacks.

You think I'm still improving, despite a terrible year I think I've still moved forward.


----------



## winger

I think your looking better!


----------



## d4ead

ok no heavy weight this week just a nice stable week to get back into it

warmed up with decline machine

3 sets of 20 x 106kg then 1 to failure

cable flys

3 sets of 8 - 12 increasing weight to failure

cable presses

3 sets of 8 - 12 increasing weight to failure

fly machine

full stack 3 sets to failure

50 x incline sit ups


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Haha,
> 
> How's things going hacks.
> 
> You think I'm still improving, despite a terrible year I think I've still moved forward.


I am fine, just plugging away to be debt free, I am getting close.


----------



## d4ead

well another very so so work out. Just cable and machine work at light weight loosening up for the return of deads next week ohh yeah.

wide grip pulldowns

just a lot of reps up to a low 79kg

wide grip rows

full stack lots of reps slow ad controlled

narrow grip cable rows

100kg 3 sets as many as i could

that was it...

oh i still do 50 x incline situps every day i train.


----------



## d4ead

ok trained again still in recoup mode

15 mins hiit on xtrainer

50 x inclined situps

lateral raise

full stack 3 sets and drop set

press

full stack 3 sets plus multiple drop sets

just an easy week, legs and arms tomorrow


----------



## d4ead

did a lil arm session to to keep things going

nothing much started with preachers, the extensions followed by some cable work.

Nice and easy before the push starts with chest on monday...

did some more of my leg tattoo was fun always is not much else achieved off now till the big bench session monday morning.


----------



## d4ead

Todays session

Flat bench

100 x 20 warm up

130 x 6

150 x 5

170 x 2 + 130 x 6 + 100 x 6

Incline

150 x 8

120 x 6

100 x 20

Decline machine

Full stack 3 sets to failure

Fly machine

Full stack 3 sets to failure

30 x inclined sit UPS

Had to rush of to get kids to school but not bad.

Dead lift day tomorrow....


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Todays session
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> 100 x 20 warm up
> 
> 130 x 6
> 
> 150 x 5
> 
> 170 x 2 + 130 x 6 + 100 x 6
> 
> Incline
> 
> 150 x 8
> 
> 120 x 6
> 
> 100 x 20
> 
> Decline machine
> 
> Full stack 3 sets to failure
> 
> Fly machine
> 
> Full stack 3 sets to failure
> 
> 30 x inclined sit UPS
> 
> Had to rush of to get kids to school but not bad.
> 
> Dead lift day tomorrow....


That is pounds and not kg right?


----------



## d4ead

Pooh to your American lb IM a metric man kg till the end


----------



## hackskii

2 reps with 374 pounds?


----------



## d4ead

Of that's what 170kg is then yeah


----------



## d4ead

yes mate, according to google 374lb is correct things can only get better... moved deads to tomorrow morning im hoping for at least 180kg lift as its just plain embarrassing being able to bench more then i can dead... that said to be honest id be happy with 150+ as being realistic its more likely. Need to build the deads and squats up slowly. All my knee trouble has put me way way behind but id rather take it slow then mess um up.

best vs current kg

bench 180/170

dead 210/170

squat 215/100

since my knee opp the legs are holding together but ive been working on going way below parallel on squats i think in hindsight looking back it was rare i ever got as low as parallel let alone below it. So best squat is probably an all out lie but it gives me something to aim for. I have built up to 90kg with my ass literally touching the floor and 100 just above it.


----------



## d4ead

Annoyingly the gym was packed apparently it was closed the next 2 days and everyone was trying to get in today.

I could not get near a bar so opted to do a machine workout as opposed to nothing.

Narrow grip pull downs

Built up to about 100kg then did drop sets

Supported seated rows

Full stack 3 sets, then drop sets

Wide grip pull downs

90kg 3 sets with drop sets

narrow grip cable rows

As heavy as I could 3 sets of 5

And the normal 50 inclined sit ups


----------



## d4ead

naff workout it was super busy

flat bench

up to 150 x 6 with mutiple drop sets

incline bench

upto 130 x 4 with multiple drop sets

decline machine

fullstack just 3 sets to failure

cable flys

3 sets to failure minimal weight

some abb crunch things


----------



## d4ead

damn anoyed was throughing up again this morning so missed the workout will get there tomorrow even if i have to train with a sick bag grrrr


----------



## d4ead

training update;

incline bench up to 160 x 2 with 4 drop sets

decline bench 140 x 4 with 4 drop sets

flys (machine) full stack 3 sets to failure

cable decline flys 3 sets to failure

40 x inclined situps

thats all folks back tomorrow!


----------



## d4ead

D4ead lift day

Up to 170 x 2

Then failed on 180

Bor

Up to 110kg

With 2 sets of 20 x 70kg

Wide grip pull downs

Body weight 3 sets to failure

Back done. Not bad is been months since I've done deads


----------



## d4ead

Just cardio and abs today.


----------



## d4ead

up to 100kg reverse flys

Full stack plus extra lateral raises

Up to 130 on presses

All 3 or 4 sets to failure with drop sets on final set.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> up to 100kg reverse flys


What do you mean by this?

For rear delt?


----------



## d4ead

hackskii said:


> What do you mean by this?
> 
> For rear delt?


yes mate we have a fly machine you can reverse and literally do the reverse action to hit your rear delts. Its not bad you feel it right across your traps too.

The side lateral machine is awesome, as well. There about the only good things in this gym rofl


----------



## d4ead

arms

curls super setted with skull crushers

up to 50kg x 10

cable bicep curls super setted with cable push downs

4 sets to failure

preacher curls super setted with extensions

roughly half a stack and a whole stack 4 sets to failure with drop sets


----------



## d4ead

chest

was a naff session

flat bench up to 130kg drops sets and stuff

decline machine

full stack 3 sets to failure

incline

110 x 8

tweaked something in shoulder

3 sets of 80 to fauilre

cable crossovers

3 sets to failure

incline situps x 50

that was it...


----------



## d4ead

last friday

back

deads

up to 150 few drop sets

bor

110 few drop sets

wide grip pull downs

90kg few drop sets

narrow grip rows

100kg few drops

saturday

shoulder press

120 + drops

side laterals

full stack and extra 4 sets to failure

rear flys

about 89kg's with drop sets

monday

incline bench

120 with drop sets

flat

130 with drop sets

flys

50kg 3 sets to failure

decline

full stack 3 sets to failure

cable crossovers (decline in motion)

just stretched out to failure


----------



## d4ead

few pics from Saturday, and one of the gf


----------



## d4ead

i had a weak leg session on Tuesday, i couldn't even get to a bar to do squats, ****ing miserable...

wed thu fri off

ill try to get in today, i like to go a minimum of 3 times even in a non training week. This is my last holiday for a while.

on a side note ive run out of bcaa's and mass gainer, im now useing feel free nutritions 'the recovery' post training drink... To me its just protein with added creatine and glutamine and extra hmd. At 30g protein per serving. Im having 2 Servings a day on training days. Feel free bcaa's are on order, i use them while i train tbh mostly just to improve the taste of the water. BCAAs are vital to your diet and training but my timing of intake is probably off.


----------



## d4ead

im pretty sure no one reads this **** but me but meh...

whats been happening, i have managed to pic up another sponsor arkworld who have very kindly given me a months worth of there supplement stack. I have to say it is very good, and if i had a huge amount of funds id consider it but at 160 pounds a month it is incredibly expensive. They do offer bulk discounts and discounts if your willing to resell for them locally. Ill be reviewing the products over the next month.



i also continue to work with feel good nutrition who look after me pretty well.

Training wise all is ok, had a couple of weeks completely off before the start of my winter bulk. I was at about 85kg at my slimmest by xmas ill be close to 100 again no doubt. Im sitting on about 91kg after a few weeks of heavy eating.


----------



## d4ead

Full Review

Arkworld System

http://www.lifestyle-focus.co.uk/

This stack of good comprises of 3 parts ARK1 - a pink drink that I guess you could describe as a pre workout drink but it actualy a bit more, ARK2 - In its simplistic terms a well balance stack of vitamins in a multi vit pill, ARK3- The purple pills, add a new version of creatine, and recovery agents. Ill review each part separately.

Review

When the package arrived I was impressed. The products looked profession and of high quality, everything was clearly labelled. Simple directions and good level of detail on the labels.

The plan of action was simple pink drink 2 scoops trice a day (one with training) . Ark2 with dinner. Ark3 right after training. Nothing complicated or had to manage there.

ARK1 the pink drink

First impressions are good drink tastes lush. Its a little medical tasting in the sense you can feel the powder etc but overall drinking is a pleasurable experience. First morning in the gym I was super tired as it was after my first night back on night-shift. However I performed ok energy levels were good especially further into the workout.

Over the next few days I had a few issues however as my body grew accustomed to it some headaches and bowl issues. Nothing to terrible but id advise people to ramp up slowly rather then just taking 4 scoops a day bang. This however was only temporary. After a week all was good.

Energy levels were up from my normal and so was my strength all be it buy not to much.

ARK2 the multi vits

I simply took these with food. As with most multi vits its hard to say clearly and honestly if you feel anything from these. I can say I felt no worse. (I normally take my own choice of multi vits minerals and oils)

ARK3 The purple pill

Im asuming this is basicaly a take on the tried and trusted cretine pill. I have tried creatine ee and ive tried Kre-Alkalyn. I have always gone back to the old school mono. However the purple pill contains Kre-Celazine. I did notice an improved pump, especially on bench and arms.

Overall

please bare in mind that I have spent years trying different products until I found a range that I use now. I already take what I considered the best of what was available out there. (At least of what I could afford. So lets say =The best bang for buck) This means that a person who had not taken any other supplement would have most probably noticed a lot more difference then I did. I would also point out that as seriously as I take training and as dedicated as I am. Im not a professional, I have to intention of competing at any level in any event. My training style is a mix between power-lifting and strength training with a bit of body building chucked in. Im much more about the big blocky physique then the stage ready ripped and toned look. This is again important as a small boost is not as relevant to me as a guy competing if your a power-lifter that little boost could be the difference between 3rd and 1st place.

Over all I was impressed with the range, I felt good while I was on it. It also covered all the basics. The only other element id add is a quality protein powder and your ready to rumble.

The only true negative to me personally was the price, going at the cost to a customer there's no way I could afford to run this range long term. That's not to say its not good value for money, in the sense of the quality of ingredients used etc. Its just simply out of my budget range. This for me is especially true when compared over the cost of the current range I use. Yes I felt an improvement however as a non competing individual that extra boost is not worth the extra money.

If you have the cash spare it could well be a wise and worthwhile investment.

- - - Updated - - -

Full Review

Arkworld System

http://www.lifestyle-focus.co.uk/

This stack of good comprises of 3 parts ARK1 - a pink drink that I guess you could describe as a pre workout drink but it actualy a bit more, ARK2 - In its simplistic terms a well balance stack of vitamins in a multi vit pill, ARK3- The purple pills, add a new version of creatine, and recovery agents. Ill review each part separately.

Review

When the package arrived I was impressed. The products looked profession and of high quality, everything was clearly labelled. Simple directions and good level of detail on the labels.

The plan of action was simple pink drink 2 scoops trice a day (one with training) . Ark2 with dinner. Ark3 right after training. Nothing complicated or had to manage there.

ARK1 the pink drink

First impressions are good drink tastes lush. Its a little medical tasting in the sense you can feel the powder etc but overall drinking is a pleasurable experience. First morning in the gym I was super tired as it was after my first night back on night-shift. However I performed ok energy levels were good especially further into the workout.

Over the next few days I had a few issues however as my body grew accustomed to it some headaches and bowl issues. Nothing to terrible but id advise people to ramp up slowly rather then just taking 4 scoops a day bang. This however was only temporary. After a week all was good.

Energy levels were up from my normal and so was my strength all be it buy not to much.

ARK2 the multi vits

I simply took these with food. As with most multi vits its hard to say clearly and honestly if you feel anything from these. I can say I felt no worse. (I normally take my own choice of multi vits minerals and oils)

ARK3 The purple pill

Im asuming this is basicaly a take on the tried and trusted cretine pill. I have tried creatine ee and ive tried Kre-Alkalyn. I have always gone back to the old school mono. However the purple pill contains Kre-Celazine. I did notice an improved pump, especially on bench and arms.

Overall

please bare in mind that I have spent years trying different products until I found a range that I use now. I already take what I considered the best of what was available out there. (At least of what I could afford. So lets say =The best bang for buck) This means that a person who had not taken any other supplement would have most probably noticed a lot more difference then I did. I would also point out that as seriously as I take training and as dedicated as I am. Im not a professional, I have to intention of competing at any level in any event. My training style is a mix between power-lifting and strength training with a bit of body building chucked in. Im much more about the big blocky physique then the stage ready ripped and toned look. This is again important as a small boost is not as relevant to me as a guy competing if your a power-lifter that little boost could be the difference between 3rd and 1st place.

Over all I was impressed with the range, I felt good while I was on it. It also covered all the basics. The only other element id add is a quality protein powder and your ready to rumble.

The only true negative to me personally was the price, going at the cost to a customer there's no way I could afford to run this range long term. That's not to say its not good value for money, in the sense of the quality of ingredients used etc. Its just simply out of my budget range. This for me is especially true when compared over the cost of the current range I use. Yes I felt an improvement however as a non competing individual that extra boost is not worth the extra money.

If you have the cash spare it could well be a wise and worthwhile investment.


----------



## d4ead

sorry guys i know ive been really inconsistent with posting just lately. I really will try to buck my ideas up.


----------



## hackskii

Hi buddy.


----------



## d4ead

Hi hacks you will mate


----------



## punhoninja

Sup mate. Awesome to see this journal going waaaaaay back! Lets see some before and after pics!


----------



## d4ead

I'm fat as **** at the second mate give me a couple of months solid training after Xmas and were do it


----------



## punhoninja

Ok mate! Gonna start my own journal, keeping track of a diary on here helps with motivation I see!


----------



## d4ead

Yeah it does I've been really bad for both journal and training of late.

Your fine plenty of pics if you go through yhis journal.


----------



## punhoninja

How you getting on bro?


----------



## d4ead

Just got back from being away. Will start gym again Monday.

Need to improve diet a lot. Expecially as I'm now off cycle until January.


----------



## bigbob33

Hello buddy! Good to see this still going


----------



## AlanBud123

d4ead where u gone m8?


----------



## ryoken

you better still be about Dead or im leaving again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

Sorry guys I've been busy launching my own forum. Www.musclelounge.co.UK for anyone that is interested in checking us out.

I'm still training the same as ever. Gear use has stopped I've been clean since November so size and power has been sacrificed.

You know the score though we do what we can.

I'm training at worse 3 times a week and aim for 4. On the odd occasion 5.

Arms and legs being my weak points are the ones I try the hardest not to miss.

I miss you guys although I'll try to come back here and keep you all updated, I do hope you will find the time to come to visit my little project.


----------



## hackskii

Welcome back Stranger.


----------



## d4ead

still here then hacks me old mate, phone me some time


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> still here then hacks me old mate, phone me some time


I think I got rid of that phone thing that I never used.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Sorry guys I've been busy launching my own forum. Www.musclelounge.co.UK for anyone that is interested in checking us out.
> 
> I'm still training the same as ever. Gear use has stopped I've been clean since November so size and power has been sacrificed.
> 
> You know the score though we do what we can.
> 
> I'm training at worse 3 times a week and aim for 4. On the odd occasion 5.
> 
> Arms and legs being my weak points are the ones I try the hardest not to miss.
> 
> I miss you guys although I'll try to come back here and keep you all updated, I do hope you will find the time to come to visit my little project.


I was going to say welcome back but I don't post much either..lol

I will check out your new forum but I can't promise I will post much. I only say that cause I have a forum and I don't post on it either..lol


----------



## d4ead

Your a busy man, winger mate. The days of mass posting are over.


----------



## winger

No thanks to Facebook. Too time consuming in a way.

You were my translator at the ye ol Cheshire cheese bar. Lol


----------



## d4ead

You still owe me dinner pmsl


----------



## winger

Two actually. Lol I think I left with more money than I came with. You guys are/were the best.


----------



## d4ead

I'll get my own back of I come to see you in July


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> I'll get my own back of I come to see you in July


Now you wont, the twins will spring for that mate.

I will be your interpreter for you when my brother is drink:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Hahaha

Can't wait


----------



## jamie seagia

Hello scott and everyone else long time no speak well I'm back and I'm ready to start my jorney agen


----------



## d4ead

Hello seagull mate how's you. Out of clink finally then huh


----------



## jamie seagia

Yep haha and I plan on keeping it that way 2 half years is long enuff cba I just wanna get back the gym now put a good bit of muscle on tho I must say lol


----------



## d4ead

Yeah you don't wanna be wasting life like that mate. We don't get much time as it is.


----------



## d4ead

chest session

odd one as everything i wanted to use was taken

fly machine

pyrmid up to full stack, pryamid back down again

flat machine

full stack 3 sets to failure with multiple drop sets

decline machine

full stack 3 sets to failure with multiple drop sets

incline bench

after all that could only manage 130 on bench 3 sets failure drop sets

cable crossovers (i always do mine in decline motion)

just a light weight to stretch out several sets to exhaustion

normal inclined situps to finish (do these every day, but never really remember to post it)


----------



## vsideboy

you a monster yet?

haha seems like lots of old folk are popping out the woodwork this week?

I've still been training but I don't think I've made much progress if I'm honest!


----------



## jamie seagia

Lol na not yet mate but I've been in jail 2half years and I've lot a bit of size but gained a lot more muscle in places I cudnt lol but I'm ready now to get back on the horse and become a monster I was half way there last time and it onli took a good few months so I gotta get me food rite and find a gym lol the food in there is rubish and now I'm eatin its weiod coz I've lost my apperite lol but like I said I'll be back you'll see haha you all now how quick I pack on da beef


----------



## d4ead

ok been atempting keto this week. Theres a lot of conflicting views on this. So looking for more opinions. This is totaly new to me so, bare that in mind.

I have 2 main questions

1, i started on a tuesday should i refeed on saturday anyway skip this week or just refeed on the sunday instead.

2, will the amount of carbs ive consumed prevent ketosis, or are they low enough.







My maintenance cals are approx 3000, so i guess i was aiming for around 2500 to start the fatloss.

Im aiming for 0 carb but it just seems impossible to reach can i have some more opinions on minimum and maximum carb intakes per day to remain in ketosis.

Ive worked out my ideal refeed carbs to be around 730g that sound about right?


----------



## d4ead

edit

*-I assume i actually must be doing ok having read a bit more i am experiencing most of the signs of ketosis

abnormally dry mouth

bad breath

smelly ****

and surpressed appetite.


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> edit
> 
> *-I assume i actually must be doing ok having read a bit more i am experiencing most of the signs of ketosis
> 
> abnormally dry mouth
> 
> bad breath
> 
> smelly ****
> 
> and surpressed appetite.


If you are unsure, get some keto strips and test your urine.


----------



## d4ead

To the guy that run over grabbed my hand and said hello at bodypower, sorry I was so busy talking about your delts you had walked by before I got to see your face. So I have no idea who you were.


----------



## M_at

It wasn't me :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

Lol...


----------



## d4ead

ok its been a very long time but i thought id say hi anyone from the old days still about??


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> ok its been a very long time but i thought id say hi anyone from the old days still about??


Hi buddy


----------



## d4ead

Figured your still here but about the only one...

I have one torn rotator cuff

1 nearly healed rotator cuff I tore it in June.

Twisted knee

****ed elbow

Bad ankles

All I want to do is train man


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Figured your still here but about the only one...
> 
> I have one torn rotator cuff
> 
> 1 nearly healed rotator cuff I tore it in June.
> 
> Twisted knee
> 
> ****ed elbow
> 
> Bad ankles
> 
> All I want to do is train man


Well, this is pretty common actually.

Steroids build muscle so fast connective tissue cant keep up with it.

Probably face pulls would be awesome for you.

You probably are going too heavy as well.

As I age, I try to keep tension on the muscle, slow the cadence, and try to feel the lift.

I do not ego lift any more.


----------



## d4ead

Oddly never hurt myself in a gym. Rofl. This is my first time f gear in about 6 years the time flys when your having fun.

I think your right though regardless when I get to train again I'll work in a different way


----------



## d4ead

right so im sat here unable to train thinking about the cycles ive done the choices ive made in the past thinking of what i shall do in the future now ive had a full on clear out for the first time in 5 years..

fill you in on cycle history only done one it just lasted 5 years.

so 5 years ago i started with a winny only cycle got as heavy as 2g test 2g tren 4g equ for 20 weeks in the later years. Never come off always cruised on 250mg a week for maybe 2 months always aimed for 3 before smashing it again.

thoughts?


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> right so im sat here unable to train thinking about the cycles ive done the choices ive made in the past thinking of what i shall do in the future now ive had a full on clear out for the first time in 5 years..
> 
> fill you in on cycle history only done one it just lasted 5 years.
> 
> so 5 years ago i started with a winny only cycle got as heavy as 2g test 2g tren 4g equ for 20 weeks in the later years. Never come off always cruised on 250mg a week for maybe 2 months always aimed for 3 before smashing it again.
> 
> thoughts?


Junkie:lol:

Well handsome there is more to life than big muscles.


----------



## RowRow

d4ead said:


> right so im sat here unable to train thinking about the cycles ive done the choices ive made in the past thinking of what i shall do in the future now ive had a full on clear out for the first time in 5 years..
> 
> fill you in on cycle history only done one it just lasted 5 years.
> 
> so 5 years ago i started with a winny only cycle got as heavy as 2g test 2g tren 4g equ for 20 weeks in the later years. Never come off always cruised on 250mg a week for maybe 2 months always aimed for 3 before smashing it again.
> 
> thoughts?


How did you find the results from your high dose cycles


----------



## d4ead

The more you take the better the results but the results are diminishing in bang for buck. I guess if you have limitless funds and little interest in health yes huge cycles are awesome.

If you have other things to consider. Do so..


----------



## Tommy10

Welcome home


----------



## d4ead

Yeah first day back at gym today.

No weight just movement. Going to do two weeks of just preparation before I start training on the 7th


----------



## d4ead

I'm actually sitting on 86kg that's 20kg down on last may


----------



## d4ead

Yet I'm sure I'm caring more fat as well. I'm really going to have my work cut out to look ok at this year's body power


----------



## d4ead

Gear is ready, going to try a completely different system for me. Month on month cruise month on month cruise


----------



## bigbob33

Hello buddy, good to see you back


----------



## HJL

:clap: long time!


----------



## d4ead

ok so here we go again

ive done 2 full weeks training, no weight at all first week mild weight second week. All is good shoulders bearing up well. Diets in place. Not ultra strict (im not competeing or wanting to have a 6pak) but making sure i get enough to grow and clean enough to keep or reduce bf% slightly.

gear

plan daily 1ml isis promastren weekly dose of 350mg a week of prop/tren ace/mast prop

with 1ml test cyp weekly dose of 250mg

so be looking at roughly 600mg test per week and 350 mast and tren

day 1

1ml isis promastren

1ml isis cyp

not the best jabs ive had promastren was not pleasant see how tomorrow goes...

just have to work on keeping the clean cals high and the training consistant


----------



## d4ead

yes i would like to post a lot more and be active again its all about getting in the habbit


----------



## hackskii

Didnt you have some shoulder injury or something going on?


----------



## d4ead

Tore both my rotator cuffs at different times and not in the gym


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> Tore both my rotator cuffs at different times and not in the gym


Look up Charles Poliquen face pulls on youtube, awesome exercise for those shoulders of yours.


----------



## d4ead

Will do boss man


----------



## d4ead

Woke up this nothing no pip


----------



## d4ead

All is going well but I missed training today and can't go tomorrow either but miffed.

Jabs are going well the Isis is smooth and easy going in.

I can feel the Tren and dnp I love it but understand why others don't.

Running

Dnp

Cjc

Rp6

Hgh

Along side my cycle. Always found this a successful mix in the past


----------



## hackskii

OK, so training is not going so good dude?

Dude, you need physical therapy/rehabilitation stuff.

No expert, just saw something.


----------



## d4ead

Training all good, just complications with work and timing. Shoulder getting better by the day. I'm concentrating on movements to aid recovery still rather then building muscle.As my strength returns I'll slowly include more of the regular exercises.then finally increase the weight again.


----------



## d4ead

Training continues ok. Moved on to some of the weight machines now so I can increase my strength and push a bit harder with less risk in injury.

I'd say im averaging about half the weight stack and to be honest that seems to be roughly the average strength of a guy in my gym. So not such a terrible place to start from.

I hate training at the time of day I'm being forced to. This effects me mentally but theres little I can do about the situation.

Physique wise I'm not too depressed I've kept a reasonable amount of size considering the amount of time out of the game.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## d4ead

Nothing of true excitement to report. It took me 5 weeks to hit the 100kg chest press point again. Shoulders still not right, but appears to be getting stronger. I'll just continue as I am slowly pushing letting the injury heal rather then causing any new ones.

I had upped my cal intake way to fast and put on a **** load of fat. This has stabilised now. However it's left me with yet more work to do getting rid of it.


----------



## d4ead

Going to **** with my cycle as well. I'm not bored on it but frankly is to expensive and the daily jabs are ****ing me off.


----------



## d4ead

Look fat, still weak, must train harder, eat smarter, inject more


----------



## d4ead

Going to switch make to a little light cycle of

1.2g test

600mg tren

Both sphinx oils as I actually trust them


----------



## d4ead

Training going well. Got my own little set up now so don't require the gym. Much better plan.

Currently running 1.6g test blend with 800mg Tren e.

I ****ing love this juice.


----------



## d4ead

Injured my back at work. Don't think it's too serious but right now I'm damn uncomfortable


----------



## d4ead

how is everyone?

Do any of the oldschool still use this forum?

Im still ticking a long,nothing much changes not really dedicated enough to makeprogression but holding a steady rate.

Running a cruise of 300 mast e and 200 test e ill run this permenantly until i have the time or mindset to really push again then ill do a proper cycle.

Saw a thread talking about prostasia picked some up a while back as a sample the var and rip was awesome. Cruising on sphinx. Trust very few labs these days. So cant see me going anywhere else. 2 options is more then enougth.

Used rp6 and it seems to have done the job well with the repair on my shoulders and back injuries. Shoulders a little clunky and some movments awkward but overall not to bad.

Not going heavy at the moent just trying to stay in a comfortable place so doing higher reps (for me) around the 140 mark for 4 sets of 8 on bench (incline and decline) flats still to un comfortable.

Keeping things simple and just doing the mian compound movments.

If anyones still around to read this **** give me a shout...


----------



## d4ead

trying to get o top of diet its ****ing ****

todays consumption

1 bowl fruit and fibre

8 eggs and 2 slices burgen bread Olive oil (little cheese and ham)

500g chicken 150g brown rice 50g green beans

yeah i know.....


----------



## winger

Still here but don't post much. I got an email notification otherwise I never would have seen your post. lol

Glad your doing well Scotty.


----------



## hackskii

Yah, twins still here mate.


----------



## winger

Bigger than ever, well around the waist that is, what a waste.


----------



## d4ead

Good to know you boys are ok.

I'll still struggling to get back on track it just dont seem to happen now I work days instead of nights.

Just don't know how people fit it all in.


----------



## d4ead

@winger @hackskii hows tricks boys you still all ok


----------



## hackskii

d4ead said:


> @winger @hackskii hows tricks boys you still all ok


We are both retired, Steve lost like 50 pounds, I am down 17 pounds, and recently started going to some meditation classes.

Pretty good.


----------

